# [Exalted] Solar Circle of the West - whole slew of updates 3/8/09



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

This is the storyhour for the Exalted game that I play in.  We're a slightly nicer group of heroes than the Firefly game I run, but that may be because the evil bastard Paul is behind the storyteller screen.



			
				AlwaysToast said:
			
		

> My game is set in my version of the Exalted world. While it is similar to the standard world, it is different enough to discourage assumptions that my plots have anything to do with material printed in various books.
> 
> The character creation session was actually two sessions. One for all the solars and one for Empty Bucket, as the player was not at the first session. Yet he managed to go through the same events without changing anything significant.
> 
> The first session has more notes by me then most other sessions will have. As my players showed an interest in seeing this information, and it doesn’t effect my plotting.




The regular schedule for gaming is trading off with my Firefly game every monday. You should be able to expect an update for one of the games every week, usually going up by sunday night (most of the time, I get exalted updates done on sundays, cause they're longer than the firefly ones).

*Cast of Characters*

*Player Name:* Dan
*User Name:* Welverin
*Character Name:*  Patient Tiger
*Exalted type and Caste:* Solar - Eclipse
*Concept:* Thiefly bodyguard of Jahar


*Player Name:* Alex
*User Name:* Ao the Overkitty
*Character Name:* Gareth
*Exalted type and Caste:* Solar - Twilight
*Concept:* Master Smith
*Description:* Gareth is a forty-five year old man with reddened skin (presumably from too much time spent in the forge).  He has short, grey hair and a scar running vertically from his right eyebrow, across the flap of skin where his right eye used to be and down to his right cheek.  He stands about six feet tall and has a muscular build.  If seen with his shirt off, he has a few burns and a couple line scars on his chest.


*Player Name:* Ryan
*User Name:* Guedo79
*Character Name:* A-dom
*Exalted type and Caste:* Solar - Night
*Concept:* Thugly guard


*Player Name:* Liz
*User Name:* Evil_Kitty_Grrl
*Character Name:* Jade's Luck
*Exalted type and Caste:* Solar - Zenith
*Concept:* Geisha house good luck charm


*Update for after 4/10/06 session - Jahar Got His Wish*
[sblock]*Character Name:*  Patient Tiger
*New Caste:* Night

*Character Name:* A-dom
*New Caste:* Dawn[/sblock]

*Player Name:* Arianne
*User Name:* None
*Character Name:* Bianca
*Exalted type and Caste:* Solar - Eclipse
*Concept:* Mini-cow farmer now stuck with the Circle


*Update for 6/20/06* - We now have a website for the game.  Solar Circle of the West site


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Session 1: Character Creation: Barge Party*

Written by Alwaystoast.



			
				Alwaystoast said:
			
		

> tems marked as such:
> >whatever
> 
> Are from my original plot notes, made before the session.
> ...




*Session 1: Character Creation: Barge Party*
It is the first day of Calibration between the year 766 and 767 RY (Realm Year). All the characters are on the island of Atlantis, located on the eastern side of the islands that make up the West.

“_It’s the first day of Calibration! And (any appropriate characters) has been invited to the Party of the year. It will be held on the pleasure barge of Admiral  Peleps Krod, docked at the city of Atlantis, on the island of Atlantis. Even though the Admiral is not attending, this is looking to be one of the most important parties of the year. It will be lasting for three days. You expect to see a number of your friends at the party as well as make business deals_.” 


*A-Dom* is working as part of the security force. He is Thug number 4. 
“If the right two thugs die.. I get to be thug number 2!” (As A-Dom said, Being thug #1 is too much work.)

>Opportunity to give Alms to the Disenfranchised on the docks before entering. Compassion Test.

*Empty Bucket* is amongst the Disenfranchised begging along the docks before the pleasure barge. However he is not as cute and/or pathetic as the disenfranchised children.

*Jade’s Luck* arrives first, before her Matron Jade arrives. She politely gives money to the disenfranchised beggars along the docks. She gets into the party just fine.

>_Some compassion._

*Gareth* arrives next. He gives a little money to the beggars. 

>_Some compassion._

When Gareth gets to the barge, he finds his name is not on the list. He waits.

>_He was invited, but the players didn’t know an honest mistake happened._

*Sesus Weijin Jahar* and his bodyguard *Patient Tiger* arrive. Jehar ignores the orphans. Patient Tiger watches carefully for thieves, and is ready to kill any of them who try. 

>_Compassion Lacking for both of them.
_
>Willing to lie to get another character (who wasn’t invited) into the party. Conviction Test.

They get to the boarding plank, and recognize Gareth. Jahar uses his status as a Noble to insist Gareth was invited. Which of course the guards accept as reasonable. 

>Captain of Security Wimbull will ask upstanding people to inform him when something is wrong. Conviction test, Investigation prone

Wimbull takes Gareth aside. Gareth happily accepts.

Chieftain Zuwuzu tries to make a sacrifice to a water spirit for safe passage. A Monk (non D-B) of the Immaculate Order will try to stop them. Conviction, Temperance

Everyone notices except Jade’s Luck. They all go over to investigate. A-Dom tries to get the Monk’s attention. The monk, happy for the help says “Get rid of him.” A-Dom picks up Chieftain Zuwuzu and throws him off the boat. Everyone is happy about this solution, cause they have avoided “magic bad.”

Gareth keeps his word and goes to tell Wimbull about the situation while it’s happening.

>_Demonstration of more conviction, and honesty_

>Dinner is served. 7 pm
>While dinning, the ropes tying off the vessel are cut from shore. The ship begins to drift. 

Actually, everyone is sitting on cushions for dinner. Except Tiger because he is standing up guarding Jahar. Tiger makes his check to notice the ropes being cut by the beggars who were not happy about how little money they got. Tiger says something to the effect of “Guards, stop them!” Guards pick up bows to shoot the children (Including A-Dom, who is happy to shoot children “I was only going to aim for the legs...”). Gareth runs over and throws a large hunk of money to the beggars and tells them to run for their lives. 

>_Gareth clearly has compassion. A-Dom clearly has very little.
_
Empty Bucket was amongst the ones cutting the ship free. Afterwards, he tried to figure if there was any food around. Of course there was food... on the ship. So he swam around the ship (he put his bucket, yes he carries a bucket, hence the name) with the bucket floating on the surface upside down, and his head in the bucket. Then he climbed up into the barge through one of the oar holes. Inside the ship he found a towel... then promptly blended in as the piss bucket boy. 

>Tallcrest the Sorcerer, a Dragon-Blooded who is on the ship casts the spell upon the ship while everyone is eating.

Tallcrest finishes the spell just after the children incident. He even explains the spell. It prevents any supernatural from boarding the ship. The side effect is it prevents all mortals from leaving the ship. Prevention is caused by an invisible wall of force.

Empty Bucket misses this explanation. Which causes some issues later.

>Head Chef Alphonze asks you to sign three different false names to the roster, and you'll split the pay the three non-existant workers earn. While doing this poison residue is planted upon them. Conviction/Temperance, Larceny

He asks A-Dom. A-Dom happily signs three names. James, Bob, Ralph. They split the money.

>_A-Dom again, showing his low virtues. Also showing his willingness to commit crime. _

Empty Bucket gets into the kitchen and steals food, and empties the contents of his bucket, which has been used by a number of people, into the stew that will later be used to serve the slaves. He in fact got 6 successes on his stealth roll to not be noticed.  Empty Bucket then hides amongst the staff.

>For a scholarly character, realize that the Tallcrest the Sorcerer’s room has a rare volume they've been wanting a copy of for years. With all these people on board, no one would know who took it... Conviction/Temperance, Occult/larceny 

During the multiple courses of meals, Tallcrest remembers he forgot something in his room during. He gets up to go get it. So guards get up to go with him (Sorcerers aren’t allowed to be alone during Calibration). Jade (the madam) offers to send Jade’s Luck with him so the nice guards can eat their dinner.  

Jade’s Luck takes notes of all the nifty things she could steal. But decides against stealing while next to the sorcerer owner.

>Personal Duels . Valor.

Peleps Herod (the effective captain), who is rather drunk, wants a demonstration of Gareth’s sword quality. So being an Earth Aspect DB, he walks into the dueling circle and says “Hit me!” Gareth fails to hurt him. “What a pansy, I said HIT me!” Gareth tries again, and does better. “Ouch!” Herod hits Gareth for quite a bit (5 bashing). Herod then orders a number of weapons.

>After Dinner.
>The chance to stop a drunk (Cynis Jahmar) from beating/raping the staff. Compassion. Combat skills

Jade’s Luck, A-Dom, Tiger and Jahar notice. Only Jade’s Luck cares. So she drags the guard A-Dom (Jade is confident she can’t win a fight) down to stop it. Of course she doesn’t call it a rape. She tells him it’s theft. 
“I mean, you’re suppose to PAY for sex.” -Jade’s Luck 

Empty Bucket notices this, as Cynis Jahmar pushes past him, and goes about his business.

>_Empty Bucket, lack of compassion_

So A-Dom and Jade’s Luck interrupt the Cynis, who really is a jerk. As he stops what he’s doing, but stands with a foot on the woman’s chest to talk to them. 

As this is a charge of theft, A-Dom asks the woman “Did he pay you?” 
Victim “I’m not a whore!”
A-Dom “Oh... guess there is no theft here.” Walks away.

>_A-Dom, no compassion here._

Jade’s Luck, decides to enlist the aid of Gareth (who is still wounded with bashing). Gareth, who actually has compassion, really does try to stop the Cynis. The Cynis takes this as a personal attack on his character, and challenges him to a duel. They go to the dueling ring, decide upon using no weapons, and go at it. Gareth is quickly knocked out. The Cynis who is drunk and frustrated, keeps beating on him. 

Everyone else has a chance to actively intervene. However, they all passively intervene. Looking for a Judge, trying to talk the Cynis into calming down, etc.  

So Gareth exalts as the Twilight. He then makes the Int + Occult roll to remember the Sorcerer said Mortals couldn’t get off the boat. Being an Anathema, he is no longer mortal. So he jumps over the side. 

Nobody (of the guests) remembers who exactly the Cynis was dueling, as many people are drunk, and there have been a number of not too exciting duels. The characters all keep their mouths shut, because they have all associated with Gareth. So they don’t want to be accused of anything related to an Anathema. A-Dom then says “I think it was one of the kitchen staff. James I think.” 

>_Brilliant piece of work, blaming an imaginary individual who can never be found._

So there is a quick check of the staff and James, Bob, and Ralph are found to be missing. So James must have been the Anathema, cause A-Dom got “a real good look.” 

Everyone now notices that the barge was cut free at some point, and has drifted out of the bay. 

Slaves are sent down to row.

Empty Bucket attempts to get away and hide, not wanting to be put to work rowing. However he is grabbed and told to clean up the Anathema Blood. As is could be toxic or poisonous. He gets told he can just use the wine in his bucket (He’s been stealing bottles of wine), as this is an emergency. 

He objects “Screw that, I’m going to drink this wine!” and hits the person who gave him the order with a wine bottle. Only then does he notice that the person is Judge Grimoth. Grimoth stomps him hard. Being badly wounded Empty Bucket tries to jump off the boat head first... and hits the invisible wall wounding himself more. Grimoth puts a foot on him and starts asking “Who’s slave is this?” With 1 health level left, Empty Bucket tries to lunge down the stairs below decks, head first. With the wound penalties he has one die. He rolls a 1 on that one die. So he knocks himself unconscious. 

>_You get exalted by being in horrible danger... not by being incompetent._ 

So Empty Bucket is taken down to the “body room.”

>More cushions are put out to lay about or sleep on. 11pm (Night)

>Treatment of bodies.

A-Dom is told to take the body of someone who died in the dueling ring to the storage room, along with a slave. He is there to make sure the slave doesn’t steal from the corpse. That’s his job. He notices that there are a few extra bodies already there. One of the extra bodies is Empty Bucket (he is just unconscious). He loots them too. Then he reports the extra bodies to his boss the chief of security.   

All Empty Bucket’s jade (that was gotten from other party members as a donation) was stolen by A-Dom. He was good and unconscious for 12 hours.  

>_As a running joke, every time any character went into that room, I added one or two bodies to the pile. As a number of people were getting assassinated by nobles and the Abyssals._

Jade’s Luck decides to go back to the Sorcerer’s room to steal stuff.

>In the Tallcrest cabin, there are hideous half-alive magically mutated animals. With almost-human voices they beg for death. Compassion. Occult/Lore (there might be magical defenses in there too.)

As she is looting valuable things that will be hard to notice have gone missing (not that hard room is messy) she hears “Help me” coming from behind a curtain.

While she’s doing this Jahar and Tiger are going below decks on the other side of the ship.

She peaks behind the curtain and sees the experiment/torture part of the chamber. She finds the mutated and tortured cat who is asking for help. So she takes out her knife and slits it’s throat. 

She then hears a chorus of “Me next! Kill me next!” As all the other animals start begging for death. Monkey, rats, birds, lizards, etc. So she lets the monkey out of the cage and gives it her knife. Monkey “I never liked you!” Stabs the bird. “Die scum!” Stabs the lizard. Jade then takes “bubbly acid looking stuff” and pours assorted random chemicals upon the torture equipment. She does in fact start a fire. 

So the magic warning system goes off. “Guards! Guards! Intruder in the Sorcerer’s chamber! Guards! Fire!”

A-Dom is the first guard on the scene. He sees her coming out of the room that is on fire. Jade’s luck tries yelling Fire! And running away. A-Dom gives chase but fails to stop her.

So they are running the length of the ship below decks. Jahar and Tiger hear a commotion and see people running towards them in a dark corridor. There is some pushing and shoving, as Jahar wants to be in front to see, and Tiger Eye wants to be in front to protect him. As they get closer A-Dom says something to the effect of “Stop! Thief!” So Tiger tries to do a sweep kick as Jade’s Luck tries to jump over him. She succeeds... He botches. So he ends up sweeping A-Dom, who was right behind her. So they end up in a pile on the floor as Jade’s Luck runs off.

She goes and hides in the room... with all the corpses. Empty Bucket is now under a number of them.

A-Dom goes up upon the deck to report to his boss. But he runs into the drunken Peleps Herod first. This conversation goes poorly... as A-Dom is speaking fast and rambling, and Herod is picking out key words and using them to make up his own interpretation. Which is something to the effect of “I let the thief escape on purpose.” So Herod beats him into a bloody pulp. 

A-Dom exalts as the Night Caste. “Can I like... punch through his chest?” 

>_So I let him, it’s not terribly important, and it causes more chaos for later. So he kills Herod by ripping out his heart, and then jumps off the boat. (He saw the first demon do it.)_

Everybody else is below decks. So they don’t realize who is being called a demon. They eventually get above decks and find out stuff is going on. Jade’s Luck manages to sneak back to the party, as the only guard who saw her... turned into a demon.

Jahar and Tiger get back up top and inspect Herod’s body. Someone is sent off to get slaves to take the body away. They find out all the slaves are sick with some kind of food poisoning. Well somebody needs to drag the body downstairs.... And Tiger is real close to the body, and a commoner. So he and a guard are told to do it. Jahar goes along too... hoping to steal stuff. Which is Tiger is planing too. Tiger and the guard go into the room. The guard then starts stripping the body and complaining about how you can’t take stuff from the body of a noble. Tiger tries to palm something, and fails. So they start fighting, and calling each other a thief. Jahar comes into the room and knocks the guard out. They take all Herod’s money, but decide against stealing his jewelry. They then tie up and gag the guard. 

Jade’s Luck goes to check the slaves. She does a little medical investigation, mostly yea, they are sick and food poisoning seems right.

>Slaves die of food poisoning. 5am. (Night into Dawn - Day)

Jade’s Luck starts being concerned about the food. So she goes and tells the Judges that the slaves were poisoned and are now all dead. So nobody is rowing the boat. The Judges decide that commoners will have to row. Jade’s Luck points out that a food taster will be needed, since if the commoners get sick, nobody will be rowing the boat... Jade’s Luck is suddenly the food taster, being a commoner who doesn’t look very useful for rowing.

There was also some blame being spread around about the poisoning. So two staff members who served the slaves were going to die, then just be tortured... eventually they questioned the Chef. As Jade’s Luck tries to lead the conversation away from the killing and torture of people who may be innocent. 

>Chef blames person he framed. Judges investigate and find planted evidence. Fun ensues.

>_Unfortunately for my plan... the person he planted the evidence on (A-Dom) already exalted. _

But A-Dom is scape-goated, by Jade’s Luck, so the two servants manage to get off with no punishment. 

Jahar and Tiger spot Jade’s Luck, and recognize her from below decks. Tiger tries to sneak up behind her (easy) and quietly draw his sword (With two judges facing him). “What are you doing with that sword?” -Judge

Tiger  “Umm... She was running from the guard earlier.”
Judge “Which guard?”
Tiger describes A-Dom.
Judge “You mean the Anathema? Good job girl. Glade you escaped alive.” Pats Jade’s Luck on the head.

The Judges realize someone is going to have to clear out the slave corpses before the commoners are sent down to row. Rowing will be bad enough, don’t want to scare them. So the Judges order Tiger to move all the bodies to the “body room.” Jahar complains he won’t have his bodyguard, but is told he can stay next to the judges if he feels unsafe. So Tiger spends a lot of time below decks moving a lot of bodies a very long way below decks. 

So Jade’s Luck becomes the official food taster.  Jahar is suspicious, so he goes to the kitchen to check things out. Of course he wants to be subtle about it, and he is the only noble in a kitchen full of servants. When the head Chief asks him what the hell he is doing he responds with “I was just looking for a quite place to think.” Knowing this makes no sense, as the kitchen is the loudest place on the ship at this time. 

When he doesn’t go away, the Chef asks him if he wants anything in particular. Jahar points out something being roasted. So the Chef cuts him off some, and poisons it. Jahar had no chance of spotting the abyssal magic poison (Although Gabe knew he was going to get poisoned). So he eats it.

Jahar is the Dawn Caste. 

Tiger who is still below decks hears “Demon, Demon!” So he just ignores it, as going to investigate will probably just lead to removing more bodies. 

Empty Bucket wakes up. Under a huge pile of bodies. Tiger opens the door and throws another body on the pile, then leaves. Empty Bucket digs his way out and starts looting corpses for a set of clothing. While he is doing this, he hears Judge Nessil coming and buries himself back under a bunch of corpses. 

>Judge Nessil is really an Abyssal, who will begin animating Zombies once there are enough bodies.

As Judge Nessil is animating the corpses, Empty Bucket decides that his only way to survive is to “act like a zombie.” Which he proceeds to do, with 5 successes.

So the sun has risen by now. Breakfast is going on in full swing. And an eclipse starts.

Tiger, below decks, is going to stuff another body into the “body room.” This is when the players remember there is a bound and gagged guard at the bottom of a rather large pile of corpse in a rather small room. However there is someone inside, Judge Nessil who is animating the corpses as zombies. So the zombies all grab hold of Tiger. 

Empty Bucket is the one saying “Brains! Braiiiiins!” He tries to get to the back of the group of zombies.

Tiger becomes the Eclipse.

So the Zombies have to let Tiger go, because of the Eclipse diplomatic immunity deal. He really wants to kill the abyssal... but he will get attacked by the zombies if he does. So he just runs and jumps off the ship yelling “Zombies!”

So the guests, rather tired of the Anathema who just run off the ship instead of staying on so they can be killed, kind of ignore him. 

Judge Nessil takes the zombies and starts killing, and animating everyone below decks. Empty Bucket used this time to lock himself in a room that had already been checked by the zombie crew. 
>_Note the complete lack of compassion. He was happy to let everyone else die to the zombies as long as he was safe. _

Jade’s Luck manages to get away from food testing, to “powder her nose.” Which is reasonable given how much she would have had to eaten by that point. So she goes below decks to find someplace to hide. After a few hours she goes walking around below decks.

>Zombies are discovered. Noon. (Zenith)

While wandering around, she sees some people walking towards her. She recognizes one of them as Herod... who had his heart ripped out. So she decides to go the other way. But there are zombies shambling towards her that way.

Jade’s Luck exalts as a Zenith. 

>_Yes, I got a perfect circle. I’m amazed. 
_
So, I tell her, she can kill zombies by force of will (Which is basically the Zenith caste power). So she gets rid off all the zombies near her. Then she goes looking for zombies. “Till I can’t kill them no more.” 

So she just keeps frying them, until her totemic anima image appears. Being a fox. Now she is below decks, and her flame wasn’t big enough to go above decks. But her totem image was. So there were a few jokes about the glowing fox head chasing people around the deck. She finally jumps off the boat. 

So Empty Bucket hears the zombies being destroyed, and eventually comes out. Sneaks into the kitchen, steals a bunch of booze, then sneaks below decks and gets hammered. Then, now having less common sense from being drunk, he decides to go above deck. He is spotted, and accused of being the zombie summoner in league with the Sorcerer Tallcrest. So he is tied to something, and is being lashed to death.

Ok, Empty Bucket, doesn’t fit as a Solar. He isn’t heroic, or even very skilled. Plus, I already had my perfect circle. 

Dan said something to the effect of “He should be a Lunar, the only thing he is good at is surviving.” However, I really didn’t want a Lunar in this game, especially with a player who had never played Exalted before. 

So I asked Alex, “Yes or No, should I do it to him?” Alex said Yes. So it turns out Empty Bucket is a Dragon-blooded.

So Empty Bucket is a Water Aspect Dragon-Blooded Lost Egg... and he jumps off the ship.

End Session(s).


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 6/27/05 Session - "The Arrival"*

_Synopsis of 6/27/05 Session_

*"The Arrival"*

Gareth arrived on the island to find a picnic basket on the beach. Opening it up, he found a sandwich and note addressed to him with a map on it.  Following the map led him to a crypt.  He didn’t notice much inside the crypt except a sarcophagus containing a suit of armor and a three-foot sword.  Somehow, he knew he had made them.

A-dom arrived on the island and found a chest on the beach.  Inside the chest was a suit of armor and a note that said, "Dig". Buried beneath the sand was a big club with a golden spike in it.

Jahar arrived on the island in shock.  He stumbled onto the shore and found a pair of golden bracers in the sand.  His vision clouded and he saw these bracers, on his arms, but his arms were much larger.  He knew this was him, but not anymore.  He put the bracers on as he felt it should be... and then they sized themselves to his arms and he could no longer take them off.  This was the last straw, and he stumbled into the jungle, burning, and sat down in shock.

When Tiger arrived on the island, he talked to a man. He was told he needed to collect the circle, but to wait a few hours for them all to arrive.

Jade’s Luck arrived on the island and found a shiny chakram in a tree. She also proceeded to inspect a veil that she had swiped from the Wizard’s room.

Empty Bucket arrived in an underwater cave while fishing for some food.  He met an old man who acted like he knew him and told him he was late.  While the old man tried to tell him a few things about being a Dragon-Blood and lead him somewhere, Bucket proceeded to get distracted a lot.  He found ROB (Ridiculously Overpowered Bucket) and wandered off to find the kitchen.  Eventually the old man managed to send Bucket off to find the Circle.

Having waited around a while, Tiger went off in search of the rest of the Circle.  He first found A-dom, who was expectantly suspicious, but went along with it.  They next found Luck and there was much with the accusations from A-dom.  They found Jahar sulking under a tree going on about being a demon.  He didn't even see them approach.  After a bit of talking, they seemed to partially convince Jahar he wasn’t a demon. About this time, Gareth exited the crypt and made his way towards the noise of several people talking.  The group talked about what had happened and what they were all doing there and what they should do now.  Gareth had strange remembrances of making several of the items scattered throughout the group.  Empty Bucket arrived and several of the Circle looked ready to kill him before he could alert more Dragon Bloods.  Somehow, Gareth and Jahar remembered Bucket as the Circle’s loyal servant.  This bought Bucket enough time to save his ass, though he vehemently denied the loyal servant part.  Repeatedly.  Gareth found a button and proceeded to poke it many times throughout the rest of the session.  Hotheaded dragon-bloods are so fun.

After much discussion and conversing with the bucket (not to be confused with Empty Bucket), the group headed off in search of the Obelisk.  This was mostly at the bucket's urging.  By this point, Jahar was relatively engaged, although the bucket talking to him had been a little much. Jahar, realizing if he was going to make any sense of this he'd have to find this obelisk, intuitively read the obelisk's direction from the geomantic layout of the trees.  This proved to be the start of a great many odd readings Jahar continued to see in things.  Eventually, at Jahar's direction, they came to the obelisk.  It was at the center of the island, so some skepticism at Jahar's geomantic readings was probably in order.  Gareth and Jahar remembered feeling a great sense of accomplishment about it.  Jahar proceeded to touch the Obelisk and converse telepathically with it, talking shop about sorcery and the Immaculate Order, as well as that odd concept (to an obelisk) such as time.  The obelisk, Opec, was too busy to talk to anyone else.  In the mean time, Empty Bucket touched the Obelisk and got knocked fifty feet back and impaled by a branch.  He was quickly found regenerating (thanks to his muddy boots.)  Jahar was absorbed in Opec at the time and never even noticed.  Eventually they finished and a more sedate Jahar, once distracted from staring at a leaf, told the group a ship was coming and they should head for the shore.

A boat beached on the island looking to refill their water supplies. Empty Bucket quickly exerted his Dragon Blooded might and got them to transport himself and ‘his servants’ off the island.  There was much clamor within the group about the uppity Dragon-Blood.

Since it was odd for a ship to be sailing during Calibration and the crew seemed tense, Gareth and Luck tried to get some information. Gareth got nothing out of the crew but Luck made the captain into her boy toy and got out of him that they were transporting slaves to Atlantis for House Cynis and weren’t even getting paid.  It was pretty much a ‘you do this or else’ kind of thing.  The Circle got worried when Luck went down to see the slaves and got that look in her eye.  They got even more worried when she brought Gareth in on trying to help the slaves.  Jahar was very against doing anything that would call attention to the Circle and was very adamant about it.  Gareth got the slaves the only food that was on board (a loaf of bread) while Luck got them a barrel of water (5ft slip of a girl carrying a huge barrel equals not subtle).  Luckily for the Circle, Gareth and Luck were unable to come up with a plan to get the slaves away without drawing attention. Furthermore, the ship docked before Gareth and Luck could convince each other not to care that the rest of the Circle wanted discretion.  In the meantime, Bucket stole everything that wasn't tied down, and then stole the ties.

When the boat arrived at the docks, a large whirlpool was noticed and the ship was directed away from it.  It seemed the slaves were to be a sacrifice to the angry Water Spirit.  The dock dragon-bloods took the slaves over to the dock to get ready to do their ritual.  Jahar questioned why they didn't have any local slaves available for slaughter, but was so distracted by Jade's Luck he completely forgot to inquire about it. Gareth completely failed his Compassion roll (which was good, because he had no clue what to do) while Luck made hers and had to help the poor slaves.  Donning her veil, she pretended to be a Dragon-blood and stopped the sacrifice.  Speaking out to the Spirit of the Bay, she poured on her Social charms and got it to manifest in a form besides the whirlpool.  She found out the Spirit was angry about all the garbage in the bay and promised to do something about it.  She managed to say some rather choice words to screw up the dragon-bloods’ argument and even tick them off a little with some comments about sacrificing dragon-bloods instead (effectively offering herself up as a sacrifice).  She convinced the spirit to give them till an hour before the end of Calibration to clean up the mess then sent the guards away for a while.

Below, Bucket found lots of shipwrecks and various other garbage on the bay floor.  He proceeded to try to loot everything in sight.  By allowing the Circle to share in his anima power, they proceeded to move the chunks of ships off to the drop off and chuck them over. While the rest of the group took small chunks and pieces, A-dom was able to carry whole ships, reducing the clean up to under three hours.

With the spirit appeased, the guards led the slaves off towards one of the House Cynis compounds.  Before they could get far, Gareth and Bucket negotiated the sale of a tailor.  That was one slave, at least, that would have a better life (in theory).

The group headed off to Jade’s and a brief conversation occurred about what to do now.  Bucket was told he wasn’t allowed to wear his muddy boots inside.  The Circle then went their separate ways.  Luck and Bucket stayed at Jade’s.  Gareth took the slave back to his townhouse and got it clothed, fed, and showed it around the shop.  Tiger and A-dom followed Jahar back to his townhouse where he got A-dom on retainer as another bodyguard.  Jahar remembered being an old man sneaking into his own room. Inquiring with Tellus, he found out an old Anathema snuck into the compound some fifty to sixty years ago, stole an artifact, and killed himself with it in Jahar's bedroom.  This really, really upset Jahar - especially after he continued to have flashbacks throughout the house.  He resolved to find more about this.  Unfortunately, the artifact in question was thrown into a volcano, according to Tellus.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 7/11/05 Session - "A Wyld time in Highwatch"*

_Synopsis of 7/11/05 Session_

*"A Wyld time in Highwatch"*

During the month of down time, Gareth approached each of the members of the Circle about disturbing dreams and visions he was having.  A-dom‘s dreams of ale and women were unlikely to have been from a past life.  At least, Gareth hoped they weren’t since they also involved Elephants.  Bucket had no clue, but was informed that Gareth had talked him up to the slave and it had better not come back to bite him in the ass.

Out of the others, only Jahar seemed to have a clue about what Gareth was talking about.  It seems that, in the past, the Circle went their separate ways after ‘Gareth’, Lightbringer (Jahar), and Fortune (Jade’s Luck?) had a disagreement (since it was Gareth’s vision, he didn’t know what he was called back then).  Something about Lightbringer and Fortune always getting delayed by going off to save some mortal.  ‘Gareth’ had relayed this information to a large egg with lots of feet and a mouth.  He wasn’t happy the thing was there and wanted it gone.  When he realized there was something wrong with the fact he was relaying this information, ‘Gareth’ died.  Jahar simply said that, after that point in time, something *very bad* happened.

Jahar, apparently, had had some visions/dreams of this time as well as some of a recent incarnation.  Before they parted, Gareth did mention that, in a dream before he woke up, he heard a woman’s voice that he was sure was his own say, _“This time, I won’t let the little things get in the way.”_

In his discussion with Luck, she asked Gareth if he could make her a war fan that wasn’t as flimsy as the paper one she owned to compliment her new fighting style.  Over the course of fifteen hours, he proceeded to make the most perfect example of a good war fan.

------------

Jahar got approached by one of his elders about ‘that thing that needed to get done.’  To which point, Jahar sent A-dom to collect the Circle and meet at Jade’s to go on a short journey while Tiger prepared horses for the three of them.  A-dom, being A-dom, proceeded to mess up those directions when he met with Luck and Bucket.  He told them to meet outside of town, as it would be more discrete.  Finding neither of them had access to horses, A-dom cursed and told them to just meet outside the city.  Luck told Mother Jade she had an errand to run for a few days and was taking the new servant/messenger boy.  Gareth, at least, knew a guy he could borrow a horse from.  He assembled a sales case and told the slave he’d be gone for a few days.

While Gareth, Luck, and Bucket each made their way to outside the city, A-dom proceeded to successfully and stealthily steal three nice horses from a nearby stable and bring them outside the city.  Why three, we don’t know.  Either he thought Gareth needed a horse or he was just bad at math.  He got back to Jahar’s estate only to find Jahar and Tiger gone.  He caught up with them at Jade’s and informed them he had made an un-executive decision to change the meeting place.

Once they met up outside the city, everyone went on their way.  Jahar was fairly tight-lipped about where the circle was going.  Empty Bucket kept asking where they were going and why, but Jahar ignored him and got distracted elsewhere.  No one else pressed him.  Seemed to be a lot of trust going on there.  After a few hours, it was pretty evident that Bucket, Luck, and Gareth knew nothing about riding.  They stopped for food and sleep at an inn for the night.  After stopping at the inn, Jahar recognized something about the saddle of the stolen horse Jade’s Luck was riding.  While the group was eating, Jahar had a new saddle delivered.  While the group was stopped the next day for lunch in the wilderness, he tried to spook the horse and get it to flee.  It just looked at him like he was nuts.  He brought A-dom over and started to berate him about stealing the horse, saying the owner was a Dragon-Blood and had a grudge against Jahar.  Through this conversation, the horse responded by nodding and shaking its head to questions semi-posed to it, which freaked out Jahar.  It was then that they realized that A-dom had stolen this woman’s intelligent familiar.  Jahar had A-dom lead the horse over to an apple tree, so they wouldn’t be discussing the horse’s fate around the horse.  A long discussion ensued.  At some point Rob was consulted. 

Rob pointed out killing or getting rid of the horse wouldn’t matter, as the group was clearly seen at the inn by the innkeeper and the stable boy with the horse in question. So any perusing Dragon-Bloods didn’t need to find them with the horse to determine their guilt. There was strong objection (even from the less compassionate people) to burning down the inn and killing everyone who saw them to cover up an honest mistake... that was made while stealing horses.

Jahar then had Tiger hold the familiar by the apple tree, while he berated A-Dom.  This lead to A-dom stating, _“I apologize, sir, and next time I will quiz the horses before I steal them.”_

While they were talking, Empty Bucket filled Rob with apples. However Rob refused to swallow them. _“Great, I have a finicky magic bucket.”_  At the end of the conversation, Jahar took the horse’s saddle and tossed it on the fire.  Empty Bucket immediately called dibs and tried to grab it off the fire.  It took Jahar a few seconds to explain why the saddle needed to be torched.

The Circle continued to make way towards Highwatch, as they were later told by Jahar.  It was later found out that Jahar was sent to collect some taxes, but for now the group remained ignorant.

When they got close to their destination, sounds of screams and calls for help were heard from Highwatch by Bucket and Luck.  Bucket didn’t care, but Luck forced her horse (the familiar) to speed off towards the town to help.  Since Bucket’s horse was tied to Luck’s, he was forced to follow.  Gareth sped up to follow after them, but proceeded to fall off his horse shortly after.  A-dom noticed a fight happening ad decided to join it.  Jahar though he heard a sound behind him and proceeded to investigate with Tiger.

When Luck, Bucket, and A-dom arrived at the town, they found a bunch of Shrabbits (rabbit sized half shark/half rabbits) and some floating jellyfish with spears chasing around and attacking some children. Luck proceeded to fall off her horse onto a small child she was trying the save (botch).  A-dom gracefully fell off his horse onto a shrabbit.  Bucket attempted to pelt the shrabbits with apples... then gave up and started squishing them with the bucket, which turned out to be much more effective.  Luck tried to jump up and hall herself onto a rooftop while carrying the child. However she miscalculated where to grab the roof (botch) and fell back to earth... landing on the child, again.












Gareth, Jahar, and Tiger eventually made it to the battle and there was much squishing of the shrabbits and a few squishings of the jellyfish.  Bucket was amusing himself by knocking shrabbits into the air. Unfortunately he wasn’t paying much attention and lost his grip on Rob (botch), which didn’t amuse Gareth because Rob hit him in the head.  The jellyfish retreated back up the hill, leaving the shrabbits behind.

It was clear that they had wandered into a Wyld area.  Gareth was very happy to have learned Integrity Protecting Prana and for having the forethought to put it up every day since leaving Atlantis.  He extolled the charm’s virtues several times throughout the day.  

Gareth and some of the others heard screaming coming from the town hall.  Still armed and armored, Gareth charged in to find a giant cookie eating Fred (a random villager).  He took two large chunks out of the cookie.  As Jahar pointed out, it was one tough cookie.  It fought valiantly, but under one of Tiger’s blows, the cookie crumbled.

Bucket ate a piece of the cookie, which he found to be quite tasty. So he tried to put more pieces of the cookie into Rob. Rob however, kept spitting them out, saying something to the effect of, “No way!” So Bucket put some pieces in his saddlebag for later.

Gareth and Tiger kept the living villagers busy while the others gathered the bodies of the dead villagers so Luck could give them a proper burial.  Gareth’s method of keeping them busy was to show them his wares. 
_“Step right up folks, As you can see in today’s world, one needs to own a good weapon to protect yourself from shrabbits...”_

He made two sales.

While torching the building the bodies had been moved to (to cover up for the fact that Luck incinerated the bodies magically), an armored penguin arrived in town.  It challenged anyone there to try and close the chaos portal, calling everyone weak and useless.  It then called out the name of a move and slid all the way back up the hill.  A-dom felt a very real need to follow the penguin and defeat its challenge.






The group spent two hours “relaxing” as most people wanted to regain some essence, and heal a little. During this time Bucket tried to cook a shrabbit to eat. However when the shrabbit juices fell into the fire, the fire jumped up and attacked Bucket. He and Jahar put down the fire before it spread. However Jahar noticed that the grass around the dead shrabbits was uprooting itself and forming grass phalanxes, using other pieces of non-animated grass for spears. Jahar then talked to Bucket about why it is a bad idea to eat Wyld food. Bucket pointed out he ate the Wyld cookie, and was fine. He even had more in his saddlebag for later. Jahar looked over at the horses to see the saddle bag in question crawling away from the bones of Bucket’s stolen horse. The Saddlebag looked quite full.

The group decided to not dilly-dally anymore. Although they did tell the horse familiar to stomp the grass creatures, and protect the other horses.

Reaching a cliff, they found the trail continued off onto some particularly solid clouds.  It was found that, whenever anyone but Gareth spoke, his or her words rose up from the ground in massive blocks of hardened ink.  This caused the group to have to climb over them.  After everyone pantomimed and got on their way, they reached a floating island.

It was an island of earth floating in the sky with a large maple tree upon it. The island appeared to be experiencing every season simultaneously, as part of the tree was in full bloom of spring, part covered in leaves of summer, part sparsely covered in autumn leaves, which also cover the ground, and part of it was bear and had ice upon it. Under the tree were a tiny lake (or a large puddle) and a small fire. Next to the fire was a silvery looking tent.

  A-dom was the first to charge onto the island and quickly got caught up in the autumnal leaves of the tree.  One by one the group got trapped by one element or another upon the island.  Luck was the last one, but managed to escape the fire.  She later remembered that Fire was related to Dawn castes.  Realizing fire was related to Dawn caste Solars, she ran around trying to remember who the dawn caste was while being chased by said fire.  Once she remembered (luckily Jahar’s anima symbol was glowing), she dived into the bubble of water encasing Jahar. The Fire followed, and extinguished itself.  Through trial and error, dumbfounded looks, ROB being surprised at the Circle’s  stupidity/uneducatedness, and Jahar making himself very loud to be heard outside his water bubble, the group was able to work together and escape their entrapment.  Luck hamster balled the water to earth to push Tiger out of the earth encasing him, Tiger pulled Gareth out of some silvery air he was entrapped in, Gareth pulled A-dom out of the leaves, A-dom pulled Bucket out of the ice entrapping him, and Bucket pulled Luck & Jahar out of the water.  Most of the group was glowing greatly at this point, and Jahar was even totemic with a giant Octopus around him.

Jahar forgot to reduce his volume again once outside the bubble, which led to everyone within a hundred miles or so hear him yell the word “PENGUIN!” As he was trying to direct the groups attention to where he was pointing.  In a more, subdued voice, he asked people to start digging. A-Dom asked if anyone had a shovel, to which a shovel fell from the sky. A-Dom then asked if anyone had a naked woman. A naked elephant faced beast-woman fell from the sky and landed on A-Dom. She then promptly got up and, looking at the Circle, screamed “Solars!” and ran away. A-Dom shrugged and started digging while Gareth commented, “At least she knew what we were and not just demons.” 

Digging into the earth of the floating island, they found a small figurine of penguin armor that started spouting insults at them.  While closing its beak seemed to cancel out the Wyld area, it also made the floating island plummet.  It was quickly figured out that closing the beak was a bad idea.  However, A-dom found sticking his finger in the armored penguin’s mouth stopped it from speaking while not making the island plummet.  They were quite a ways down the cliff now, though and needed to get back up.  Also, with the figuring spouting insults, words were appearing next to island still, obstructing the cliff.  It was somewhat quickly found out that different words and languages could affect the landscape.  Seaspeak made watery letters while Flametongue produced fiery ones.  Jahar made said some slithery letters and made a slope back up to the cliff top.  Once there, the group clamped the penguin’s mouth shut and all were saved from the Wyld.

About this time, Gareth actively tried to break the others out of their hallucination that they had stopped the Wyld.  They didn't seem to notice anything he did, but did continue talking to him (just not responding correctly to anything he said).  Smashing the penguin with his sword probably would have eventually worked, given enough time.

------

Fast forward to the rest of the group waking up, in pain with a lot of bashing damage. They were all alive, minus one magic horse, one stolen horse, and Jahar's horse (Jahar's saddle & saddlebags remained, however).  A-dom’s skin was now the exact color and shade of brown as his hair.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 7/25/05 session - "Poison and Paranoia"*

_Synopsis of 7/25/05 session_

*"Poison and Paranoia"*

Gareth, Jade's Luck, and Empty Bucket decided they wanted/needed to return to the city of Atlantis as soon as possible, so they left Jahar behind with his two servants to clean up his political mess in Highwatch.  When they returned to the inn they had stayed at on the way out, they heard a bard sing a new ballad for a new brotherhood of dragonbloods that was about the events in highwatch.  When they got back to the city, they found the ballad was everywhere.



			
				The ballad said:
			
		

> This is the content of the ballad, which is in fact really bloody long. Not the actual words:
> 
> The song is about the Brotherhood of Horses Irrevocably Cleansing Anathema. It starts off with the events of last Calibration. The Brotherhood stabled it’s prized group of horses, decedent from one of the Scarlet Empresses’ favorite mount. For membership in their Brotherhood requires vast love and devotion to their prized horses. As they were going on a barge. The Brotherhood was walking from the stables on the way to the barge party of Admiral Peleps Krod, when they were ambushed by a group of disenfranchised. Who were promptly slaughtered... in self defense. One of the disenfranchised turned out to be an Anathema, and gave the brotherhood a mighty fight before they killed it.
> 
> ...




Meanwhile, in Highwatch, Jahar worked his hardest for a week to try and have the town still be able to function after paying their debts to his family.  The town's accountant, overcome from his experience from the wyld and with the recent debt problems, ended up killing himself by the end of that week.  The town ended up selling most of their worldly possessions and furniture to some wandering greedy merchants.  

After the merchants left, Jahar then expressed his desire for the merchants to not make a profit.

“How many horses did you want sir?” was A-Dom’s response.
“No horses. Just Jade. Collect all the Jade you can.” Jahar
“Do you want me to ask it any questions?” A-Dom
“Umm... No I think we can safely steal jade without questioning it first. Just no artifacts.” Jahar
“Well I knew that.” A-Dom

So Tiger and A-Dom quite happily snuck into the Merchant’s camp at night to steal all their supplies of cash and any small trinkets that could be easily carted off (forever after referred to as “Statues” by the players. Despite that word never being used in the description of the stuff). They acquired enough to meet his goal, plus ten percent.  No horses this time.

Before Jahar, Tiger Eye, and A-dom returned to Atlantis, Jahar made sure the residents of Highwatch had enough to survive.  While A-dom was off seeing about fencing the non-Jade items, Jahar ran into Tellus.  Jahar’s mother was not pleased and Jahar’s dad was hiding in his Manse.  Jahar was to report to his mother with her servants as soon as possible.

Jahar ran off to catch A-dom and, together, they stored their goods at Gareth’s.  Gareth forgot to mention the ballad.

Leaving Gareth behind, the three of them head off to chat with Jahar’s mother.  She was showing Iris (Jahar’s older sister) how to properly sharpen a Grand Daiklaive.  Jahar was seriously frightened by the image of her holding that sword, from his past.  Conversation didn’t go too well.  A-dom tried to lie and He was called on it. A-dom was sold into slavery to House Sesus for the insult of the horse theft and the resulting dishonor with Iris signed as owner at the courthouse.

Sometime after Gareth, Jade’s Luck, and Empty Bucket had returned, Jade’s Luck had a bad dream about an island in the north.  There was fire, there was war, and there were dead bodies that later rose.  There was also a dark cloud that looked like a skull.  Not good stuff.  She went to Gareth, since ‘he seems to be the one whose mind is most in the present’ (and yet, he has the most levels of Past Lives, was then commented).  When told about this, it triggered a memory in Gareth.  He was sitting on a beach reading a book when a freaky little guy approached.  He had platinum blonde hair and Gareth remembered his name as being Wretch.  Wretch said the ‘something something’ princess has had another…
Now, a couple of days ago, Gareth was approached by his friend, whom he had borrowed the horse from.  It seems that the Swiftstone archipelago was in need of weapon smiths;  some problem with them dieing or disappearing, it wasn’t specified.  Anyway, the materials were there and a forge would be provided, so it would be strictly a profit deal.
He connected the dream to the job opportunity and thought it might be a good idea to go up there.

Gareth approached Jahar at his estate a couple of days later.  Jahar had been hiding for a while and had yet to hear the song, so Gareth informed him of it.  Gareth then brought up a proposal for House Sesus to Jahar about funding a venture to the Swiftstone archipelago.  He gave Jahar an abbreviated version of the plan and let him know it would be good to see him out and about again.  Jahar had Gareth write up a proposal.

The Circle met a few days later at Jade’s Teahouse in a secluded room.  There, the rest of the Circle was brought in on the full situation.  This included the Circle posing as a group of weapon smiths to explain away Gareth’s fast and efficient manner.  They decided to go along with it.  Jahar arranged transport, making sure slave A-dom didn’t just steal a boat for use.

The boat ride was very long.  We’re talking months at sea.  Boring.  About two or three days away from their destination, the ship approached the island of Jade’s nightmare (complete with dark cloud).

Much arguing between Circle ensued.  Gareth & Luck wanted to stop, Jahar & Tiger wanted to continue on and come back, and A-dom & Bucket didn’t care.  Rob’s comment when asked (by Jade’s Luck) for the vote was: "Yes, stopping undead is good. Do that."  Bucket maked an unexcutive decision and told the ship’s crew to park by the island.

As the Boat stopped, Jahar sighed.  Bucket leapt overboard and headed to shore, having found a way to get past the arguing.  The Circle waited for the dingy.






Whe the group got to Town A they found it looking deserted.  Jahar & Bucket knocked on the door to the only apparently inhabited house together.  An old woman with a kitchen knife answered.  Lots of sick people were inside.  She said there was a plague.  Jahar went and washed in the ocean.   





Bucket, with his medical knowledge, used alcohol to sterilize his hands, mouth, and scrap of cloth... that he put over his face. He then went back to the door, with a mask over his face. The little old woman with the kitchen knife screamed “Bandits!” She then tried to stab him several times. He disarm her.

*Empty Bucket:* _I’m a Healer! Stand still or I’ll hurt you!_

Empty Bucket: Medicine 5, Compassion 1. He honestly meant every part of that statement. 

Bucket quickly determined that it was a poison, not a plague.  Plan A was put into motion (collect dead bodies together in a house and torch it). A-dom, & Tiger checked the other houses ‘for bodies.’  Unfortunately (for them) they just found the bodies.  A-Dom decided to hurl the bodies across town into the designated house, for his own amusement. It turned out that this was a clear case of disrespecting the bodies of the dead.  Zombie.  Luck torched zombie.  Gareth yell at A-dom, and then attempted to throw A-dom to see how he liked it.  A-dom successfully resisted and the two eventually got back to work.

While Plan A was in motion, Bucket learned ROB could purify food and drink.  He began purifying the town’s supplies.  Blankets, food, water, and bandages were all covered in the poison.  Townsfolk blamed Town C for the plague/poison and said Town B were Demon worshippers.

Tiger headed off towards Town B with Bucket following a bit later.  Town B was not too far away.  They were much healthier, had guards posted, and seemed militaristic.  They were very willing to sell stuff to Tiger for weapons.  Also, they referred to Town C as Demon worshippers and Town A as plague/poisoners.  Bucket arrived and was his usual charismatic self.  Bucket was specifically told to not go to town C. He then took a torch, and promptly started walking directly towards town C. Two village guards followed him, and were spotted by Bucket. He flaired his anima to get respect... not realizing that the barbarian tribes on the island were not part of the realm. They called him a Realm Demon, and then attacked.  People hurt him, and thus must die.  Circle members in Town A heard a fight breaking out and headed over to break up the fight.  Luck left three kids to tend the burning building.

Between when Tiger & Bucket left and the fight, Jahar had been investigating.  It turned out the Witchdoctor was the only one free to travel between the towns.  He was 7 feet tall, had pale white skin, and was roughly 150 years old (though he looks only 50).  He was kind enough to take care of everyone, but Town A said he’s really ‘their guy.’  He took over for the old Witchdoctor when he died of disease/plague.

Circle met up with Bucket, berated him for killing, and moved him away from the town.  They then started talking about the Witchdoctor and tried to figure out what to do.  Sometime later, said man was standing next to the group and had apparently been there for some time.  Seemed a kindly enough fellow, though was very suspicious.  He said he loves all the villages and does his best to get them to not fight.  He did make a comment about being a little bit dead and a little bit alive.  Jahar took this to mean he was the spawn of a mating between an undead and a mortal.  Now everyone wanted to shower.  He was questioned about the sickness and Bucket bragged about having figured it out.  They discussed proper procedure and Bucket led the doctor back to Town B to show him what the poison looked like.  Town B wanted to know what Bucket did with Fred and George.  Witchdoctor discretely let the villagers know Bucket killed them and he must be working with Town C. The rest of the Circle were just from a ship.

Gareth got Jahar aside and made sure they were on the same page with regards to the doctor.  That is, they couldn’t kill him until he was discredited or they’d be in big trouble.  Jahar and Gareth spread this to the rest of the group.  Witchdoctor didn’t do anything suspicious for the rest of the night.  Gareth & A-dom were left to watch over him.

When the sun came up, two things happened.  First, Luck watched as the three children she left to tend the fire faded out of existance.  Second, the Witchdoctor changed.  He hunched over and his entire manner shifted.  He began sprinkling the poison all over stuff.  Gareth tried to stop him and asked for A-dom to help.  The Witchdoctor threw dust in Gareth’s face.  A-dom tried to whack Witchdoctor with his club.  In mid swing, Gareth told A-dom not to kill him.  A-dom said, “What?” and barely managed to wound the doctor.  A-dom got the bag of poison away from the doctor and Gareth tried to grab him. Doctor threw a second bag of poison in Gareth’s face and caused sneezing fits.  A-dom tried to stop the doctor, but he got out the door.  Tiger saw the Witchdoctor’s hunched run and had heard the struggle.  As the doctor tried to run past, Tiger pulled out his long straight sword and ran him through with his sword.  The runes etched upon the blade read *Diplomacy* in Old Realm before Tiger sliced the man and *Deception* in Old Realm afterwards.  Not that anyone in the Circle could read Old Realm.  As poison dripped from the blade of the very nice sword, the Witchdoctor crumpled to the ground.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 8/8/05 session - "We're so Screwed"*

_Synopsis of 8/8/05 session_

*“We’re so Screwed”*

Through quick thinking, A-dom held the door to the hut in Village A shut while Jahar and Luck discussed what to do with the body.  A-dom, Gareth, and Bucket stayed behind while Jahar, Luck, and Tiger went off with the Witchdoctor’s body. 

While Luck was torching the body, chaos erupted.  It seems the death of the Witchdoctor put out the sacred flame in all three villages. Bucket got on top of another hut and looked around.  He could see villagers marching.  A band of women and children were heading from Village B to Village A while a band of men were headed from Village B to Village C.  Luck activated Harmonious Presence around this point.

A-dom noticed that the hut was getting warm.  He opened the door then quickly shut it again.  Apparently, the hut was on fire and the people inside were all smiling.

A large fight ensued with Circle members running everywhere.  Women and children were torching buildings in Village A while Jahar scattered them by flaring his banner.  A good deal of the Circle didn’t worry about their animas and just let them flare.  The people looked highly drugged out of their minds.

Lots of men in village B were knocked unconscious.  Most of the men from village C were slaughtered, though I can’t remember by whom (probably fire).  The women and children from Villages B and C met up and start killing each other.  They pretty much all died.  While Jahar and Tiger were trying to stop what was going on, a little girl flared up with a dark, black aura.  






Jahar got the rest of the Circle to the beach where this is happening.  In the forest, Gareth was keeping watch over the tied up unconscious people and Luck & A-dom were taking care of the bodies.  The little girl blamed the group for what happened, particularly Luck (the dark prophet).  She swore vengeance and ran off across the ocean.  Tiger could only keep pace with her.  No one else had a chance.

About this time, it was noticed that the fires had spread from all three villages and the forest was burning down.  The circle ran into the forest to save the living unconscious people.  Gareth, Jahar, and Luck started picking up lots of people (# equal to strength score) to one side while A-dom, Tiger, and Bucket started bringing them to the other side.  A-dom had a lot of strength charms activated, so he was only encumbered by how many arms he had.  Tiger used lightening speed to quickly get people out.  Bucket lazily dragged one person by the arm until the person died from the transport.  He then dragged the evidence back into the fire. All in all, about fourteen people ended up on Tiger’s side and eleven ended up on Gareth’s.

It was noticed by A-dom that the ship was now sailing away.  With the captain having a spyglass and people not being too picky about their animas, they had seen anathema and fled. Being asked to by Bucket, A-dom proceeded to throw him after the boat.  He missed, but got close.  As a bonus, he skipped Bucket four times.  Bucket got onboard and tried to get the captain to go back to the island.  He only succeeded in convincing him he wasn’t in league with the anathema, his traveling buddies.  They sailed off.

A-dom saved several trees from being torched or mostly burnt by ripping them up and chucking them to the beach.  When things died down, the group reassembled.  Now stuck on the island, Gareth made a shelter and a few fishing poles while the villagers awoke.  Assessing the damage, the villages were all torched and the only survivors were three members of village C and twenty-two members of village B.  Cruddy canoes were found in the villages and it was decided that village C people should/could leave (since village C people didn’t want to die in the night by the other villagers).  Village B people were happy, since they now ruled the island.

Bucket arrived at the harbor relatively easily three days after departure.  He had stored all of the Circle’s stuff in ROB, minus the Jade.  Since there was a blizzard outside, the captain didn’t want to stick around till morning and just wanted to leave.  Bucket was forced to pay up for the passage and get off the boat.  Harbor Master Dreary, who tried his best to help Bucket off the boat, greeted him.  Bucket would have none of that and got led to the Inn.  He told Dreary he was wandering about, seeing sites and sowing his oats.  He decided to stick around the Inn until the Circle showed up and meet up with them then.







The Circle eventually left the island on two crappy canoes, heading for the Swiftstone Archipelago.  It was a crappy six-day journey.  Sea was rough, it snowed, and everyone was cramped and didn’t sleep.  Especially Gareth, cause he was steering.  The group was hungry and very thirsty and generally ill tempered.  They landed on a small inlet and dragged the boats ashore.  Gareth and A-dom took the time to find/make a sheltered place and a fire before passing out.  After rest, A-dom tore up a chunk of ground and hid Gareth’s armor and sword under it.  It took a little convincing to get Tiger to just get back in the canoe to sail around to the docks, since walking could lead people back to Gareth’s stuff.

They were each greeted by Dreary and he helped them out of their boats.  They all went up to the Inn.  It turned out Dreary was the cousin of Gareth’s friend back in Atlantis.  Gareth & Jahar discussed contract terms while the others chatted with the bartender and met up with Bucket.  Once terms were agreed upon and the contract was altered, Gareth signed and shook on it.  Dreary’s anima flared and a bloody caste mark appeared on his forehead, which looked just like Tiger’s.  Luck fled the Inn while Gareth commented, _“That was certainly interesting.”_

A conversation between Dreary and the others ensued, though Jahar was the principle speaker.  It turned out Dreary was a Death knight, though he felt the name was a bit of a misnomer.  He was a nice enough chap and rather helpful with informing the Circle of things.  A-dom partook of lots of beers.  Turns out he was a rather happy and friendly drunk.  He let it slip what he was.

*Dreary: * _Are you a Solar?_

*A-dom: *_ I’m an Anathema._

A-dom also let it slip that Tiger was a Solar.  This led to Dreary finding out the whole Circle was, pretty much.  This, in turn, led to a long discussion about Solars and the order of things (which seemed fairly reasonable).  Seemed they *REALLY* dislike Dragon-bloods, but that’s because they’ve mucked up the world.  Dragon-bloods weren’t allowed in Onyx and were only allowed on the island if they were highly supervised.  No one pointed out Bucket was a dragon-blood.

Dreary was a very insightful and perceptive fellow.  He knew a fair amount about things pertaining to the group, though without letting on whether he knew it was the group or not.  He also was very good at picking out when someone lied or told a half-truth.  He didn’t really seem to care when people did, but he did point it out.  It turns out the little girl had arrived on the island and was now under the tutelage of his lord, the Silver Prince.  She wouldn’t be let out for a couple months, so the Circle was safe-ish.  Seems dragon-blood assassins kept killing off the craftsmen.  One of the more recent reasons why they weren’t liked.  Also, found out that the islands were now called the Skullstone Archipelago and were, in fact, a shadow land.  They found out that if you left the lands by night, you entered the Underworld and got stuck there (poor sailors, but that solved a problem for the Circle).  Now, if you left by day, you would go into Creation.  Oh, and ‘evil’ undead bad and must be squished or subverted by a necromancer.  Controlled undead ‘good’.

Gareth went out to talk to Luck and was unsuccessful in calming her down.  He did stress no squishing of ‘good’ undead and no leaving at night.  He then returned to the Inn while Luck headed to the docks to sit in one of the boats.  A-dom partook of even more beer and got to meet the zombie in the basement making it, along with Jahar.  Seems zombies could deal with simple instructions like beer making.  Things were much safer for all involved that Luck was freaked out in the canoe.

Eventually, Transport was arranged to head to Onyx.  The chest for Gareth’s stuff was brought outside by Gareth and Jahar, who headed back to the docks to talk with Luck.  More stressing of the ‘don’t leave at night’ thing was done and Jahar did a better job of explaining things, though she was still freaked.  Gareth summoned his stuff and stuck it in the chest for transport.  Everyone loaded onto the newly arrived carriage for transport and away they went (Bucket paid for passage, as he ‘tagged along).

Along the way, the group stopped at a couple inns and ate lots of fungus (the only ‘safe ‘ food most places).  A conversation was struck up with a ghostly bar matron by Jahar and tried to engage Luck in it.  She would have none of it.  At one place, the Circle had steak as the only cow was butchered while the Circle watched.  _Here Bessy. Good girl. *wham wham wham with a sledgehammer*_  A ghostly moo could be heard out back a bit later.

Eventually, they got to Onyx.  The city wall was a skeleton, which Gareth remembered was a bitch to kill.  Entering the city, they were taken to the Necropolis and led into a waiting room.  Luck and Bucket decided they didn’t want to meet the Silver Prince and booked.  Half an hour later, Gareth, Jahar, A-dom, and Tiger were led into a large chamber.  There were lots of shadowy people around it.  Up ahead sat/stood the Bodhisattva Anointed by the Dark Waters.  Chained and footless at his feet was a man both Jahar and A-dom recognized as the cook from the barge.

The Bodhisattva said he’d deal with the cook later and greeted the group.  A-dom said he wouldn’t mind waiting and watching the punishment.  He and Jahar acknowledged they had met the individual and A-dom even kicked Feety McNowalk a few times, at the Bodhisattva’s insistence.  A-dom was always happy to oblige in torture, it seemed.  A rather nasty flail was brought out, but Jahar forestalled this by striking up a conversation with the Bodhisattva.  

It was found out that the cook did not work for him, or so he said.  He had no interest in taking over the world or killing everyone and disliked those Deathlords that did.  He just wanted to see people do their jobs properly.

They discussed lots of things, like the proper order of things and how everything would be easier if everyone did their proper jobs.  Lots of discussion about how the Circle needed someone to properly teach them about what they were and the like.  Opec was mentioned, along with Solar domains in the Underworld.  It seemed you could take it with you.  Also, there was a small discussion about a ghost from the First Age who blamed his master for killing him.  Seemed the master liked to build Monoliths and was named Evening Tide of Autumn.  It was brought up several times that, for some reason, no one ever wanted to trade with them.

After a while, the others were introduced.  Before they left, the Bodhisattva and A-dom discussed a little more about the Cook's fate.  He was to die, but he needed to be punished.  A-dom gleefully offered to help with the punishment.  The Bodhisattva just smiled.  A-dom happily told the Deathlord, _"I like you!"_  He inquired if A-dom just had the two artifacts.  When A-dom answered affirmatively, the Deathlord gave him a red rock.

Gareth was then shown to his shop.  Over the next month, there were dinners with the Bodhisattva and Jahar received several books on occultism.  Luck was still seriously wigged out.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 8/22/05 session - “A SAS SINS!”*

_Synopsis of 8/22/05 session_

*“A SAS SINS!”*

The session started with Jade questioning ROB about other types of Exalted.  He didn’t know anything about the Death knights, so they must have come about after his time.  There were the Solars who ran stuff.  There were the Lunars who followed Luna and were the bodyguards of the Solars.  There were the Godbloods, who weren’t really Exalted, but whatever.  They were like the dragon kings.  There were the Dragon-Bloods, who were servants and the like.  And there were the other guys, who talked a lot and did stuff.  ROB didn’t have any experience with them.

Over the month after the last session, Gareth had been working and training, sleeping very little, and glowing like a sonofabitch.  Several alive young men between the ages of thirteen and twenty came to Gareth’s workshop to ask about becoming apprentices.  Wanting to pass on knowledge to younger folk and not knowing any reason not to instruct these youngsters, he took them on.  This slowed him down a little crafting, since he had to give instruction, but it was all good.

*Ryan:*_ Whenever I think about, you know, the undead armies rising up and like attacking the dragon-bloods, I think of A-dom sitting on top and going *YEE-HAA!*_

People often dropped off a large shipment of metal and picked up the weapons that had been made.  Gareth spent all his time in the shop.  Bucket was off playing the happy tourist.  Jahar was spending time discussing magic, studying, and exploring the city.  A-dom spent a lot of time at the palace, where he was introduced to a guy called Drunken Raven (simple-minded fellow who likes beer and hitting things and playing with dolls) by Jahar.  Jade’s Luck spent her time learning how to be supernaturally scary and practicing on the people who got too close to her and she possibly impeded work at the forge.

The morning started like any other.  Gareth got to the forge and began work.  Not getting a lot of sleep and being in a shadow land, he was rather low on essence, so used the minimal amount of Flawless Handiwork Method possible on the first sword of the day.  Gareth noticed an anvil in the middle of the forge sliding over as every weapon in the forge exploded, sending shrapnel everywhere.  Lots of apprentices were now lying about with metal chunks in them as a masked man in dark, assassin-like clothing exited from the hole.

When Gareth stood and questioned him about what just happened, the guy looked back in the hole and said, “_You didn’t kill them all!_”  A second, almost bashful voice droned, “_Sorry._”

At this point, Gareth summoned his sword and yelled, “_Help! Help! Assassins!_”  Jade’s Luck was in the backroom when she heard Gareth’s yell and headed to help out.  When A-dom heard the yell, he charged towards the shop with his weapons out saying, “_A Sas Sins!_”  Jahar saw him and followed.

The masked man moved to stab an apprentice as a man with a long, pointy nose and brightly, multi-colored robes, carrying a nasty looking axe exited the hole.  






He moved over and hit the dead apprentice with his axe, an obvious sucking noise in the air.  When Gareth summoned his armor, he started to glow.  The masked man shouted, “_Anathema!_” in surprise.  The brightly colored guy merely asked, “_What? You didn’t notice when he summoned the sword?_”

Gareth’s only response was, “_No .  What’d you expect to find here?_” as he attacked the masked man.  Unfortunately, Gareth seemed to have not been paying attention to his surroundings and impaled an apprentice on his sword.  The brightly colored man followed up by whacking the guy on Gareth’s sword with his axe with another sucking sound.  Luck entered out of the backroom, exclaimed the badness of the situation, activated a defense charm, and chucked her chakram at the guy with his axe in an apprentice, wounding him.

Her exclamation awoke Tiger and he came running. Having been wounded and seeing the numbers of Anathema growing, the brightly colored guy with the axe jumped back, did a summersault and dropped back down the hole.  Gareth brought his body-laden sword around to dislodge the corpse into the masked man, then brought his sword back around to slash at his gut.  Now seriously wounded, the masked man jumped down the hole and the anvil slid back into place.

Jade’s Luck started tending to the two living apprentices when A-dom arrived in the doorway. “_A Sas Sins!_”  He was quickly instructed to remove the anvil.  When he did, everyone else could see the mechanical device attached to the bottom.

A-dom jumped down the hole, followed by Tiger and then Jahar.  Bucket arrived and was given a short synopsis of what happened.  An echoey _A Sas Sins!_ could be heard below.  Bucket took the time to quickly grab a crowbar and the others jumped down into what turned out to be a sewer, following behind.  A-dom quickly picked up the trail, finding one set of boot prints and one set of hoof prints.  The tracks led on in the sewers for a little while before heading off into a cave.

The group quickly became two.  A-dom charged forward, occasionally yelling _A Sas Sins!_, with Tiger keeping up.  With his heavy armor, Gareth lagged behind, with the rest of the group sticking with the light source.

As A-dom and Tiger reached a large room, they noticed it was full of purplish mushroom.  The tracks stopped right before the mushrooms and looked like the person leapt.  A-dom leapt over the mushrooms and continued on with a yell of _A Sas Sins!_  A-dom must have been really bored those past two or so weeks, because he just kept on going.

Tiger couldn’t safely carry anyone while he ran along the wall, so he left Jahar behind and followed A-dom.  The rest of the group caught up and discussed how they were going to get across.  Throwing Bucket was quickly discussed and discarded, since Gareth couldn’t hurl him forty feet.  Backing far away, they tested the mushrooms by throwing rocks.  Poof! Lots of spores.  Jahar took the time to stop and cast a spell, making his skin turn gray.  Luck poked at him in a couple of places, but Jahar stopped her from poking his eyeballs.  Then Jade’s Luck threw her chakram to clear a path, with it becoming hundreds of chakrams.  More spores.

Up ahead, A-dom could be heard saying “_Oops!_” as he broke some tripwires, causing a cave in up ahead.  Tiger and A-dom cleared the cave in without the rest of the group getting through the mush room and charge on. _A Sas Sins!_

Running along, Tiger tried to take the lead, stating A-dom wasn’t very good with the traps, but A-dom won’t let him.  Up ahead, A-dom spotted the masked man, seriously wounded by Gareth, running along as best he could.

*A-dom: (maniacal laugh) *_A-HA! HA-HA-HA! A Sas Sins!_

The man ran through a doorframe, which looked rather out of place in this cave.

Meanwhile, back at the other group, Bucket asked the others just how long they could hold their breath.  It was quickly decided that everyone would run through, holding their breath, and thenstand by Bucket as he soaked them down, washing off the pollen.  After doing this, they continued on until the reach the cave-in.  Everyone failed to notice the large lion skeleton up above as it dropped down onto Gareth, biting him.  






He yelped in pain and raised his sword to create a barrier between himself and the lion.  He was only partially successful.  As the creature chewed on Gareth, Luck zapped it with her anima power, Jahar failed to do it much harm with his sword, and Bucket smacked it around with ROB.

*Gareth: *_Don’t let it bite me again!_

Luck switched to her chakram to do lots more damage and Gareth was actually able to hold the lion off with his sword.  Bucket managed to eventually kill it and tried to take the head as a trophy.  It was very heavy, ROB wouldn’t eat it, and it would impede him keeping up, so he begrudgingly left it behind.  He bandaged up Gareth.  Now with a badly wounded Gareth, they continued on to try and catch up with A-dom and Tiger.

Back with A-dom and Tiger, A-dom got to the door to see the wounded man holding a lever.

*A-dom: (same tone as yells of assassin) *_Craaaaaap!_

A-dom dove through the door before it shut.  Tiger just managed to scoot through the door as it slammed shut from the man pulling the lever.  They now found themselves trapped in a room with the wounded man close by and the brightly colored guy further back.  A-dom quickly approached the wounded guy, who now had a Fire caste mark blazing on his forehead.  The guy just managed to dodge the swing of A-dom’s club.  Tiger rushed through the room and headed towards the brightly colored guy.  He slowed down just enough so that he could slash across the dragon-blood’s chest and then along his back.

A-dom looked angry as the now dead dragon-blood dropped.  Poor A-dom hadn’t been allowed to partake in any causing of pain.  As he rushed towards the non-assassin looking assassin, Tiger stumbled.  He suddenly felt weaker and his sword felt very heavy.  A-dom leapt towards bright boy with his club raised, spike poised.  Landing, the spike wounded the guy nicely.  The guy then dematerialized, leaving an extremely frustrated A-dom.  He grunted curses and sounded like he was having a brain aneurysm.  Noticing the tunnel continued, he gave a very half-hearted and quiet, “_grr... assassins…_”  As a parting gift, A-dom felt much less mighty with his club.

They ran around a couple more corners before they saw a very average looking man standing about twenty feet beyond a glowing red doorway with runes carved on the frame.  Tiger commented about how he didn’t want to run through that.

*Average Man:*_ You’re not my assassins._

*A-dom: (crazy half laugh, then quietly) *_I don’t have to throw..._

*Tiger:*_ We ARE assassins.  Do you need new ones?_

*Average Man:*_ No, you’re Solars. I’ll be leaving now._

The average man started chanting and a swirling vortex started to appear behind him.  This is just not A-dom’s day.  He growled and loudly said, “_Kill!  (pause) Doorway Scary! (pause) Occult Bad!_”

Tiger whipped out his bow and aimed to take a shot.

*A-dom: (confused Hulk voice) *_Bow?  What’s that like?_

*Tiger: *_It’s good for hitting things from far away._

Tiger let loose.  The arrow grazed the man, but does nothing to interrupt his chanting.

*A-dom: (confused Hulk voice)*_ I have a ranged attack..._

A-dom hurled his club at the man and managed to barely connect, but once again didn’t manage to interrupt his chanting.  The club dropped to the ground, leaning up against him.  Then A-dom realized something.

*A-dom: *_Crap, my club is over there!_

*Tiger: *_That’s why I can Summon the Loyal Steel. I can summon my sword from ANYWHERE. _

*A-dom: *_Can you summon mine?_

*Tiger: *_No. _

*A-dom: *_Please?_

Tiger fired again, with no major affect.  A-dom barely managed to conquer his fear.  With a shaky yell of “_Don’t drink my beer!_” he hurled himself through the doorway.  As he passed through the doorway, his blood literally boiled.  Smoke came out his ears, nose, and mouth, and he shrieked from the pain.  He was, however, alive.  He shakily walked over and picked up his club, just managing to stay upright.

Before A-dom was able to swing, the man disappeared into the vortex.  The vortex closed, leaving A-dom alone in a room.  Well, mostly alone.  There was a sacrificial altar with a corpse on it in the room.

While A-dom was trying to figure out what he was going to do, Tiger heard a loud *Thwing!*  Figuring the others got to the door, he told A-dom he was going to go let the others in.  A tired A-dom eagerly offered to stay where he is.

While Gareth was trying to figure out how to dismantle the metal door, it swung open to reveal Tiger.  Tiger took the time to loot the dragon-blood and close the door before leading the others back to the doorway.

After being filled in on what went on, Jahar inspected the doorway.  To show what the doorway did, A-dom tossed the corpse through the doorway.  What resulted was a pile of pus.

*Jade’s Luck: *_Why don’t we just make a new door._

This gave A-dom  the idea to start bashing the wall.  This shifted a few bricks, but not much happened.  Jahar made a pretty show of runes and chanting, but was unable to dispel the doorway.

*Tiger: *_You know, the other guy took a longer time casting._

*A-dom: *_Grrr.  Cast longer!_

When trying to remember the boss of the assassins, Tiger realized he really couldn’t remember anything distinctive about him at all.  He was a tall-short skinny-fat guy.

Impatient as ever, A-dom got the idea to attack the doorframe itself.  He picked up the Altar and started smashing away.  Apparently the others had more sense and ran away screaming.  All except Gareth, that is.  The doorframe exploded before he was able to do anything, knocking down both him and A-dom.  But, the doorway was no longer glowing and things looked more normal.  To test the door, Jade’s Luck retrieved the other dead body and tossed it through.  The group moved in to inspect the room.

About this time, Jahar noticed the magic of the area was fading and it was what was keeping this constructed area stable.  Pointing the ceiling out to Gareth, he looked up.  Gareth felt a surge of knowledge of stonemasonry enter his mind and noticed that this place had no supports.

The Circle started running for the exit as the structure began to collapse.  Gareth dismissed his armor, and then his sword so he could keep up.  His giant bear ran along with them.  Rooms collapsed right behind them.  With lightening speed, Tiger sped ahead to open the doorway so the others wouldn’t have to stop.  When they got to the slightly crushed skeleton, Bucket grabbed the head.  It slowed him down too much and no one would help, so he had to drop it.

Once back in the safe sewers, Gareth headed back towards his shop, saying he needed a shower and some rest.  Bucket and Luck stayed behind for Bucket’s anima to go down while the rest followed Gareth.

Gareth’s bear anima was the first to exit into the shop.  They found Dreary, Drunken Raven, and Dark Talonblood standing there.  A safe distance away from the hole stood about 15 city guards.

*Dreary: *_Oh good, it’s you._

The two apprentices that lived were fine.  Filling the Death knights in, it turned out they knew about the Fire aspect dragon-blood, but not about there being two more involved.  After description, they identified the guy with the axe as Hurknar, a second circle demon.  Upon hearing Hurknar got away, Dreary told Raven to get Pont to demon ward everything.  Upon the lack of information on the boss, they seemed puzzled and worried.

They shuffled out of the shop and went about dealing with safety things.  The shop got a little cleaned and the Circle rested.  Healing charms were activated.  Once he had enough essence recovered, Gareth joined in with both of his healing charms.

Eleven hours after they got back to the shop, Tiger, Jahar, Luck and Bucket heard a noise up on the roof.  Tiger, Jahar, and Bucket went to investigate while Luck tried to wake Gareth.  Being fairly wounded and tired, he was unhappy about shifting into a state of consciousness.  He was even less happy when a large, heavy thing landed on top of him and took a big chomp out of his side.  






He immediately summoned his armor, though he was really hurting at this point.  With the room now illuminated by Gareth, those that were there and awake started beating on the new bone lion.  Gareth summoned his sword to defend himself and stuck it in the creature’s mouth to push its teeth away from his body.  He was, unfortunately, too groggy and hurt to put up much of a resistance.  The beast took a big bite out of his jugular.  The others quickly dispatched the creature and Bucket went about hacking off its head for a trophy while Gareth lay dying.  Jahar applied pressure just in the knick of time to snatch Gareth from death’s clutches.  The healing charms did their job in barely keeping his parts together and mending them.  Though Gareth remained unconscious, bloody, and in a big mess.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 9/20/05 session - “Avast, Ye Land Lubbers!  We Be Going On A Trip!”*

_Synopsis of 9/20/05 session_

*“Avast, Ye Land Lubbers!  We Be Going On A Trip!”*


The mess was cleaned up and Gareth was moved to a clean bed.  Jahar and Jade’s Luck examined the bones before Jahar smashed the bones into fine sand.  Jade’s Luck realized A-dom was seriously dehydrated and set him up in a bed in the room Gareth was in and brought him much bat broth soup.

Jahar arranged for an unoccupied crypt to store the bones in.  He set up the bones into three piles; one in a closed sarcophagus, one in an open sarcophagus and one on the floor.  Sometime during the night, Jade’s Luck and Tiger moved over to the crypt to stand watch while Empty Bucket and Jahar stayed to protect Gareth.  Jade’s Luck and Tiger watched the crypt from a cracked open door to the tomb.  At sunrise, Luck watched as the specks of bones floated into the air and disappeared.  Expletive followed.

Back at the forge, Jahar was in the process of casting Bones of Stone at sunrise.  He noticed a speck of bone float up from a crevice in the forge where he had chiseled a rune on a bone a second before the Bone Lion appeared.  The Lion had more scorch marks than before; a hold over from the damage done by Jade’s Luck.  The Bone Lion made a beeline for the door where Gareth and A-dom were.  An unconscious Gareth went ‘Arrrrrr!’  Luckily, A-dom noticed the Bone Lion and shut the door.  The door lasted less than three seconds.  A quick battle ensued in which a still seriously injured A-dom helped Jahar keep the lion from getting much past the door by bracing against the doorframe and grappling it while Bucket bashed it with ROB.  Luck arrived and zapped it shortly before Bucket killed it again.

While picking up the mess and discussing what they had seen, it finally came to the group that they needed to get Gareth well away from where this creature was killed before sundown.  Jade’s Luck was damaging it and making it easier to kill each time, but it’d be back again soon.  Jahar went to see the Bodhisattva and talked about getting the group far away from the lion.  The Death lord said he’d need to amend the contract with a conscious Gareth, but he could get the group far away quickly.  They would just have to all be there.  So, an hour after the attack, Jahar had been granted an audience with the Bodhisattva for the entire group.  Now, Bucket didn’t want to appear before the Death lord at all, but the Bodhisattva had expressed that everyone *HAD* to be there.  Jahar talked about finding a diplomatic way around this.  ROB expressed the most expedient idea was that he could store Bucket, if he were dead.  After all, the group knew of Bucket’s great healing powers and that he wouldn’t even stay dead.  Tiger took that idea to heart and drew his sword.

*Jade's Luck:*_ Can't we solve this with diplomacy?_

Tiger noded and skewered Bucket with his sword, Diplomacy.  Jade’s Luck expressed great displeasure with this course of action.  The not quite dead, but unconscious Gareth expressed his agreement by moaning, “Arrrrrr!”  Jahar didn’t seem pleased that Tiger had acted before a course of action was agreed upon.  ROB was put in the armor chest, since he did not want to be seen by the Bodhisattva.  Gareth was then carted out on his bed to the Palace.

After detailing the situation to the Bodhisattva, he looked over A-dom and Gareth and asked A-dom if he felt well.  The answer was no.  The Bodhisattva offered to heal Gareth enough to make him conscious, and fix A-dom some too.

Laying his hand on A-dom, the wretch yelped in pain and passed out.  He looked noticeably better, though.  Moving on to Gareth, the searing pain awakened the craftsman, but didn’t make him pass out like the wussy A-dom.

*Gareth: *_ I need a beer._

Gareth was quickly fetched a beer.  The smell of beer awakened A-dom and he was brought one as well.  The Bodhisattva talked to Gareth, proposing an amendment to his contract, offering to postpone it till say, some time within the next hundred years.  Gareth had full say in when he fulfilled said remaining two months, but by ninety-nine years and ten months, it became mandatory.  Gareth would be paid for his month’s service now and the remaining two months when he did the work.  He could even split up the time into two one-month sessions.  The agreement was made and the pact sealed.

The Bodhisattva then talked about sending the group away from there.  He had a minion captain of a ship, which he would relocate them to.  Before that, he offered both A-dom and Jahar something, but they had to promise they wouldn’t lose it.  The two fools agreed (pact sealed) and A-Dom was given a black book (we didn't know A-dom could read). Jahar was given a card (like from a tarot deck of cards).  Gareth’s payment was brought out and the Bodhisattva then had the group hold hands or whatever (physical contact necessary).  He then drew a playing card with the picture of a captain of a ship on it.  The captain looked more and more life-like until he reached out of the card and grabbed Jahar, pulling everyone through.

The group was now standing, sitting, laying on a bed on the deck of a ghost ship.  The dark, green sun of the Underworld shone overhead.  Dark water stretched across the horizon in most directions.  A familiar looking island could be seen in one direction.  And, strangely enough, everyone felt compelled to talk like a pirate.  They quickly met the Captain, *The Undefeated Dolphin of the Deadly Seas*, and found out the ship was hunting pirates.  Arrr!

*Captain Dolphin: *_ We be the Bodhisattva’s privateer crew, of the Bloodless Maiden.  That be the ship you’re on. ARRRRS!_

Gareth was a little confused by the sails not being there, but it looked like a good ship, so he complimented it.

*Jade’s Luck: *_ Be there quarters for a fair maiden be and her things. (pause) arr?_

*Jahar: *_ Would you be needing some help with these pirates, Captain?_

*Captain Dolphin: *_ Aye! That’d be helpful._

Salty Sam led Jade’s Luck down to some nice quarters, where she stowed her stuff and removed ROB from the chest.  ROB spit Bucket out and Luck stored him in the room.  He eventually got better.

*A-dom (referring to Jade’s Luck):*_ Isn’t she bad luck? Shouldn’t we throw her overboard?_

*Captain Dolphin: *_No.  The Bloodless Maiden loves blood-filled maidens on her._

The captain was a nice enough guy, for a dead guy.  When he turned around, he revealed eight swords still stuck in his back.

*Gareth: *_ I’ve looked like that._

Captain Dolphin filled the Circle in on the pirates.  Said pirates had plundered some of the Bodhisattva’s goods and they were on a mission to retrieve those goods. They thought the pirates were on the island and they were planning to surprise them in a few hours.  Arrr!

*A-dom: *_ Avast?_

With Seventeen hours to relax, Gareth and A-dom relaxed and rested.  Gareth looked a lot better after Eleven hours, and a bit better still several hours later.  A-dom took the time to read some of his book, which appeared blank to everyone else.  Jahar sang pirate songs with the crew.  The crew loved him and thought he was cool.

* Captain Dolphin: *_Are you calling the Captain a dirty dolphin?_

*Jahar: *_You know you like it._

* Captain Dolphin (in agreement): *_Arrr._

They met Chum, who was a sailor with a nasty shark bite and Jahar asked the Captain about a portal back to Creation.  Fortuitously, there was such a portal on the island, near the big, black, phallic symbol.

Empty Bucket became nondead and fully healed.  The crew didn’t seem to care about his presence.  Bucket was noticeably pissed about being killed and blamed the first person he saw, Jade’s Luck, and the rest of the Circle.

*Jade’s Luck: *_ The wee dragon-blooded scallywag is a might perturbed by his unfortunate ending. (pause) ARRR!_

*Jahar: *_ Me thinks, Tiger. You be having, like, a talk with this young scallywag, should things set aright._

*Jade’s Luck: *_ Me thinks you should not be eating anything that comes from his kitchen, all right?  Arr._

Bucket was referred to both Dirty Bucket and Chum Bucket before the circle headed down to speak with Bucket.

*Empty Bucket: *_ Which one of you rotten scoundrels is going to die next? Arr! Why am I talking like pirate?_

*Jahar: *_The pirate in me says, ye be askin for it._

*Ryan: *_ Arr, I download an mp3._

*Jahar: *_Arr, we understand you might be a bit angry at us? _

*Empty Bucket: *_ You KEELED me._

*ROB: *_ You got better!_

Bucket blamed everyone for killing him.  Everyone tried to shift the blame off of themselves, but Bucket was stubborn.

*Empty Bucket: *_ I’m getting a new Artifact. Arr!_

*ROB: *_Good Luck._

Ghostly echoes of Bucket cursing at the group could be heard.

*A-dom: *_ You need to get over this. _

*Empty Bucket: *_ You’re next. You try it!_

*Gareth: *_ I don’t think they should have done it, okay?_

*Empty Bucket: *_ Okay! I like you still._

*Alex: *_ I find it funny I am the only one to maintain Bucket’s good graces._

*Gabe: *_ Such as they are, he’ll still let you die._

*Alex: *_Oh yeah._

He continued to accuse the Circle of killing him, telling Jahar he should have stopped Tiger by leaping in front of the blade from across the room.  He could do it.  After all, he’s Exalted.

*Jade’s Luck: *_ You’re Exalted too.  Why couldn’t you jump out of the way?_

*Empty Bucket: *_ I’m Dragon-Blooded. We suck!_

*ROB (important voice): *_Empty Bucket! Stop Sucking!_

Not understanding ship lingo, Empty Bucket went to the poopdeck in search of poop to punish ROB.  The circle gave him just enough info to go searching for the head instead, with no directions to it.  Eventually, Empty Bucket came back with a head named Johnny.  Johnny died a silly death where he lost his body while drinking.  And to add insult to injury, his best friend stole all his hats.  Johnny’s job on the ship was as the figurehead.  Jade’s Luck found Johnny a hat, then A-dom preceded to mess with him by stealing and returning said hat.

As the ship approached the island, Gareth procured himself an eye patch.  A group of people were spotted upon the beach by those not being Gareth.  A-dom recognized two of the figures as being demons.

*A-dom: *_ Aru? (confused monkey noise) ATHEMA! (gleeful). Those are DEMONS! ARRRR!  Demons off the Port… Thingy!_

*Gareth: *_ I’m glad you’ve learned the difference between port and starboard..._

* Captain Dolphin: *_That’s starboard, you idiot._

*Gareth: *_ Well, at least you learned the terms._

The Circle activated charms and got into a boat with some ghost marine.  Jade’s Luck got scary (Terrifying Apparition of Glory).  Gareth and A-dom sang “What Do You Do With A Drunken Sailor?”  Jahar joined in.  Bucket didn’t want to go along, but Luck ordered him to come along.  Bucket walked on the ocean floor underneath the boat.

When the boat within a short distance from the island, Jade’s Luck yelled out to flee while they still can.  A large group of the pirates on shore fled, leaving only eight and the two demons.  All the marines in the boat jumped out and swam away.  The rest of those in the boat thought about fleeing, but managed to stop themselves.  Both demons started casting.  A-dom, Jade’s Luck, and Gareth started rowing fast while Jahar and Tiger shot arrows at the demons and mook-pirates.  A few seconds later, a swarm of Obsidian Butterflies flew forth from one of the demons.  Everyone in the boat dived into the ocean to avoid it, with varying degrees of success.  Only a second or so later, another swarm flew forth from the other demon.  This time, Gareth lifted up the boat as a shield while Jade’s Luck and Jahar hid behind him.  With a land bridge of sharp Obsidian shards leading to the island, the circle stopped swimming/rowing and charged.  With a mighty leap, A-dom landed in front of one of the demons and brought his club down on its head.  The battle was short lived, seeing as the demons had wiped out their own mooks with their spells.  One more swarm of butterflies was sent forth.  Jade’s Luck and Jahar hid behind Gareth and his boat shield, with Gareth and the shield taking the damage.  One of the demons dematerialized and the other got his head sliced off by Gareth.  When A-dom went totemic, theme music began to play about him.  I imagine it was something akin to the Imperial March.

The Captain rowed ashore and took over the menial stuff like recovering the treasure and squishing the pirates.  With Bucket and Johnny rejoined with the Circle, the group went to go talk to Opec.

Jahar talked with the dark Opec about stabbing himself in the face, current state of affairs in Creation, Death lords (they’re friendly fellows), and the Underworld. Bucket wanted to mess with Jahar while he was out of it talking to Opec, but Jade’s Luck ordered him not to.  Jahar also found out the portal on the island always leads from the Underworld to Creation, but only sometimes from Creation to the Underworld.  Opec kind of liked the Death lords and didn’t have a problem with shadow lands.  He did say that creating shadow lands to cover Creation was very bad, though.  It seemed Jahar’s previous incarnation was the only one that ever came to visit him.  Opec said he liked visitors, just not Gareth or Tiger. A-dom found out that Opec was Lightbringer’s funeral marker, but didn’t share this with anyone.  It turned out that when Opec was being ‘created’ (our bound, or mutated into his current state), he was formed several hundred feet in the air.  He landed on Lightbringer.  Opec showed an interest in A-dom’s book and did something with it or to it when he held it up to the obelisk. Jade’s Luck questioned Opec about whom the Death lords serve. Opec said the Death Gods and said they were completely different from the Yozi.  He asked her if she was a priest and said he thought she should be and she should have a chat with her god about it.  Opec didsn’t like to talk to Gareth and Tiger and only grunted noncommittal answers at them.  He was happy to chat with E=everyone else.

*Gareth: *_ I don’t think he likes that I made him._

*Tiger: *_ This thing is so over hyped._

Before leaving, A-dom asked Opec if Death lords collected souls.  When Opec told him about soulsteel, he was intrigued and wanted to learn more.  In answer to another question, Opec said he didn’t think a Death lord could turn a Solar into a Death knight. 

The Circle finally left Opec and headed for Gareth’s crypt.  As they approached, they saw some ghosts come out of the crypt.  The ghosts could be heard saying, “Yeah! The masters have returned! The masters have returned!”  Then they faded away.

The inside of the crypt looked a lot like it did on the other side.  There was lots of writing in Ancient and a sarcophagus with a suit of armor in it identical to Gareth’s armor.  Jahar and Empty Bucket translated the scripts.  Over the door, it said _Here Lies the Evening Tide of Autumn, Binder of Opec, Creator of Atlantis, And Lord of All in Sight_.  There were several funeral poems about how great Autumn was, written by other members of the Circle (The Wretch of Winter, The Priestess of Summer somethingorother, & others).

Gareth made sure to seal the sarcophagus and tried several phrases to get the security system turned on.

*Gareth:  Guard This Place… Once More!*

*Jahar: *_ Hey savior.  You might want to say that in old tongue._

*Gareth (in old tongue): Defend Here Now!*

Figuring that was good enough, the Circle walked out of the crypt to look for the portal.  When they got outside, they found themselves back in Creation.  Jahar immediately went over to talk to Opec.  A-dom and Gareth laid down to rest and heal.  Gareth’s eye patch and Bucket’s friend Johnny disappeared when they passed back into Creation.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 10/3/05 session - "The super short synopsis from my bachelor party"*

_Synopsis of 10/3/05 session_

*"The super short synopsis from my bachelor party"*

Gareth finished making an excellant boat in one day.  Well, he could have finished it in just over four hours, but he decided to take his time and make it a little nicer.

With the boat done and sitting in drydock, Gareth and A-dom set off to one of the other islands nearby to look for tar (A-dom said he had an idea of where to look).  

A-dom led them to the center of a village, where he assured Gareth the tar was right under their feet.  They met some 'primatives' (they didn't know what jade).  Gareth traded a canoe to one of them in exchange for guiding them to the tar pit (took 5 minutes to make fancy looking, excellant canoe).  Led to tar pits.  Took 30 minutes to widdle out a bucket.

A-dom was naughty.  Got tar.  Returned back to our island.

Ship got mostly tarred.  Gareth & Jahar played name that past life memory.   Seems Gareth was responsible for the destruction of the largest library in the west.  This is why Jahar has had such a hard time finding any books.  Gareth's responce: *Sorry. My bad.*

Gareth talked to Jahar about A-dom's naughtiness and showed him the result (along with the boat).


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 10/10/05 session - “Religion and Marriage”*

_Synopsis of 10/10/05 session_

*“Religion and Marriage”*

Jade’s Luck returned from her meditation/conversation with the Unconquered Sun to find A-dom standing next to two rather dusty looking skeletons (Bob and Fred).  She scared them off, much to the displeasure of A-dom.  The two got into an argument and it came out that A-dom had learned how to raise and control the dead.  Those two were his friends and he was in the process of determining which of them was smarter.  When he decided to replace his friends, Jade’s Luck screamed *Vile Necromancer!* and stopped him in the middle of casting.

*A-dom:*_ Oww! What the hell did you do that for?_

*Jade’s Luck:* (shrieky voice)_ You were doing vile magic! You aren’t supposed to be a necromancer!_

*A-dom:*_ I had to replace the two you smoked! I can be a necromancer. I have lots of potential!_

*Jade’s Luck:* (shrieky voice)_* GARETH!*_

Gareth was dangling over the side of the ship, trying to figure out a name to chisel on the boat when he heard the yell of vile necromancer.

*Gareth:*_ Maybe if I ignore them, they’ll go away._

When he heard Jade’s Luck yell his name, he sighed and released himself from his rope, dropping to the ground.

*Gareth:* (muttering)_ Jahar was supposed to intercept her before she found A-dom._

Gareth grabbed a coconut on the way so he’d have something to eat.

*Gareth:* (to A-dom)_ What did I say about doing this around her?_

*Jade’s Luck:* (shrieky voice)_ You knew about this?? _

Gareth filled her in on the other island they visited.

*Gareth:* _ While we were on that island and picking up the tar, A-dom started doing something weird and unnatural._

*Jade’s Luck:* _ More weird and unnatural than raising the dead?_

*A-dom:*_ You people are really judgmental._

Luck made a few not quite idle threats and A-dom felt the need to respond in kind. Gareth did his best to keep them from killing each other.  It wasn’t easy, since when a soggy Bob and Fred came back from being scared off, Jade’s Luck fried them.  

*A-dom:*_ Oi!  Those guys cost me essence!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _ It doesn’t cost me essence to poof them?_

*A-dom:*_ Not enough!_

After Jahar showed up and was filled in, the two came to what could possibly be referred to as an understanding.  It was agreed that A-dom would not use his powers to do things beyond need (i.e. no raising the dead for fun and games or stockpiling) and he’d only keep them around as long as necessary.  In return, Jade’s Luck would not destroy his creations and or toast Skelly.  A-dom agreed to this decision.  Jade’s Luck, not so much. She said she would, but one could tell she wasn’t happy to have to compromise and might ignore the agreement.

*A-dom:*_ I promise not to abuse my nifty new powers and make large armies of undead._

With that out of the way, the Circle concentrated on the task at hand, the barbarian island where Gareth and A-dom got the tar.  Gareth felt this island would be a good place to start developing friends and eventually followers of the Unconquered Sun.  The Circle discussed for a while how to convince the barbarians that they should worship the Unconquered Bum.  It was decided that they should get to know the people and do good things for them to get in their favor.

*A-dom:*_ Apparently their money system is based on canoes._

Gareth quickly chiseled the name _*Friendly Maiden*_ on the boat and they loaded Gareth’s money and Patient Tiger onboard.  Bringing a few canoes along to act as dinghies and a large rock with a rope to act as an anchor, the circle headed off to Hoen-ba island.  The trip took a lot less time with a sailboat as opposed to a canoe and the Friendly Maiden sailed around until the villages were spotted.  A-dom made idle comments about the untapped workforce on Opec’s island.

*Jahar:* _ A-dom, if you continue this idea, I’ll learn Necromancy, find Rosewind’s corpse, animate it, and have it follow you around telling you how awesomely compassionate you were._

*A-dom:*_ Really? (pause) Sounds like a lot of work._

*Jahar:* _ Yes._

*A-dom:*_ So, what you’re saying is, if I do something fun, you’ll do something fun._

*Gareth:* _ I don’t think you’re properly motivating him._

*Jahar:*_ I’m giving up now._

*Jade’s Luck:* _ Who is Rosewind?_

*Gareth:*_ Oh. Rosewind the Compassionate.  Very sweet little girl who went about helping all sorts of people with a smile on her face.  She carried around a huge club with a gold spike in it.  She also acted much more mature than A-dom does now.  He swears that incarnation must have been a fluke._

A-dom weighed anchor and the Circle headed over to the island via canoe, leaving Tiger sleeping onboard.

Wandering in towards the village, the villager Gareth and A-dom had dealt with before noticed them.

*Gelf:*_ Hey look, the tar people.  Hey guys.  Love that canoe._

*A-dom:*_ We enjoy your tar._

Jahar fumbled around trying to find out if they had any problems that needed fixing.

*Gelf:* (to the other villagers) _ Anyone need a canoe? I think they’re looking for tar again._

A-dom took the more direct approach.

*A-dom:*_ What do you guys worship around here?_

*Gelf:*_ You want talk to Hoen-ba-ba-den._

*A-dom:*_ Hoen-ba-ba-den. You worship him?_

*Gelf:*_ Her.  No. She’s our shaman. You want to talk to her?_

*A-dom:*_ Not really._

Jade’s Luck, however, did want to.  Gelf offered to translate, since none of the Circle spoke barbarian.  Gelf spoke Sea tongue because he went to other islands and found stuff to trade.  Once a year, they went to the big island (Atlantis) to trade.  He said the people there were annoying.  

*Gelf:*_ They’re always complaining about things.  We weren’t doing things right. We should follow their religion. Hoen-ba-ba-den said he was delicious._

Jahar described an Immaculate Monk.

*Gelf:*_ Yeah. That’s the one.  That one was coming here to bother us.  We don’t eat the ones there._

This was back when Hoen-ba-ba-den was younger, though.

Gelf led the Circle into Hoen-ba-ba-den’s hut, greeting her loudly as he entered.  The shaman looked old.  There was no real way for them to determine her age, beyond being somewhere in the forty to seventy range.  She was wearing a mishmash of fabrics; some silk, some leather, part of a flag.

Hoen-ba-ba-den went ba ba ba in typical barbarian speak while Gelf translated.  She explained about religion there, which was the worship of local spirits that caused them trouble.  It was a minimalistic effort to keep their lives running smoothly.  All in all, seemed rather efficient.  The list of those they worshipped and the offerings included:


Gnash, the Shark god.  Sacrificed chickens to about every three months. Prevents people from being eaten and fish from being chased away.
Fel-kor-nar, the local fishing god.  Pray to him regularly before catching fish.
Zquo the rat god.  He gets a pig twice a year to prevent rats from eating too much of the storage food.
The random storm god who comes by and harasses them.

The Immaculate monk that got ate was a typical Immaculate monk.  Annoying and self-important.  The shaman agreed that it was a stupid religion.

Hoen-ba-ba-den had only eaten two people and both of them were complete jerks.  The other was a pirate who tried to steal the chieftain’s sister.  He didn’t even bring any chickens.

*Jade’s Luck:* _ You’d think that a Chieftain’s daughter would be worth, oh I don’t know, a couple of good metal knives…_

*Hoen-ba-ba-den:*_ Oh yeah._

*Jade’s Luck:* _ …or maybe some chickens and a steak._

*Gareth:* _ Or maybe even a ship._

*Hoen-ba-ba-den:* *Unintelligible*

*A-dom:* (mutters)_ I don’t need a chieftain’s daughter..._

After Jahar, Jade’s Luck, and A-dom got involved in a tangent conversation between them, Hoen-ba-ba-den laughed and said they were funny people who talked much and said little.  How true she was.

Jade’s Luck asked her if they ever worshipped the sun, to which she responded a puzzled no.  The concept of worshipping things that were good to them and caused delight puzzled the shaman.  After all, they were already doing it.

*Hoen-ba-ba-den:* _If the sun stopped shining, we’d probably take up worshipping it. _

*_ A-dom got a nasty grin on his face_ *

Gareth tried to explain the concept of worshipping something good to help keep those that were bad in line, but he failed miserably to the point of even confusing the rest of the Circle with what he was trying to say (Alex speak goodly).  Gareth decided he should just stick to making and selling things and leave the bringing of religiosity to the others.  Well, maybe not A-dom or Tiger.  Bad things could happen there.

Hoen-ba-ba-den felt that that was a lot of needless worship and they wouldn’t have any time for themselves.

Jahar finally got the good idea that they should offer to assist the barbarians and offer them items in exchange for temporary lodging and food so they could discuss things in private.  When the topic was brought up to Hoen-ba-ba-den, she said we’d want to talk to Chieftain Klun.  He was very wise and would be willing to trade.

They thanked her for her time and said they would like to exchange knowledge at a later date.

Meanwhile, Tiger woke up on the ship.  Wandering around for a little bit, he found a tar-covered skeleton wearing a tar-covered hat.  It seemed friendly so he didn’t smash it.






Wandering some more, he found they were anchored off the shore of another island, but there were no dinghies on the ship.  While trying to figure out how to get to shore dry, the rest of the Circle exited the shaman’s hut.  Both A-dom and Tiger spotted each other.  A-dom rowed out to get Tiger.

While rowing back, Tiger asked A-dom what that was on the boat.

*A-dom:* _ Oh.. uhh.  Yeah… uh, that’s Skelly._

*Tiger:* _ Skelly?_

*A-dom:* _ Yeah. Skelly.  He’s my first._

*Tiger:* _ You plan on getting more of these?_

*A-dom:* _Not at the moment._

*Tiger:* _ And you know what he is?_

*A-dom:* _ Yeah. He’s uh, a skeleton… and he came from the tar pit… and I kind of made him._

*Tiger:* _ You MADE HIM?_

*A-dom:* _Yeah. Wiggled my fingers.  You know.  And… Skelly!  I’d do it again, but people would get upset.  I had made two more and, uh, Jade’s Luck didn’t like them.  So, I’m kind of keeping that on the low down._

Talking with Chieftain Klun was a lot easier, in a way.  He didn’t need a translator, so Gelf walked away.  Klun pointed out the nice parts of the island (trees, tar pit, fresh water).  A-dom added in the cemetery.  Jade’s Luck brokered the deal, offering pretty much any manufactured goods.  Klun said some people could use some knives sharpened, among other things. They found out they only eat those Hoen-ba-ba-den says they should eat.  Klun also relayed some info about the neighboring islands:

The island to the south was empty.  The island to the north had some nice people on it, but was a dangerous couple day’s trip, since overnight in a canoe isn’t easy. He was concerned about a comment about building a second ship without a crew, since they suspected we might be pirates then.  And they didn’t like pirates cause they kidnap people.

After their chat with the Chieftain, they wandered off to discuss what to do about spreading their religion. A-dom displayed unseen intelligence by arguing that the only person they needed to convince was Hoen-ba-ba-den (course, he called her Bubba-Hotep and Babba Yaga).  Jade’s Luck thought convincing a local spirit to do nice things when prayed to would be the way to go.  Unfortunately, no one actually knew how to talk to spirits yet.  What Jade’s Luck had done in that bay had been a fluke.  Jahar had a different tactic.

*Jahar:* _If she only worships things that are bad, why don’t we be bad?_

*A-dom:* _ Hey. Let’s go check out the cemetery._

That plan was quickly shot down, since it wouldn’t be a lasting solution, since the Circle would have to stick around and keep being bad.  A-dom pondered out loud if the Circle could convince her by trying to make her Exalt.  Jahar wanted to build a castle to the benevolent sorcerer god.  When that was shot down and he had to defend himself by saying he knew he wasn’t a god, he suggested the Circle gain the people’s trust and build a temple to the Unconquered Sun.

Over the next month, Gareth sharpened some tools, built a temple, made some canoes, and made a small sea worthy boat for the chieftain.  The Chieftain thought Gareth was cool because he gave him a ship.  Gareth talked to Hoen-ba-ba-den to find out if they would have a problem with them building a temple and if not, where was acceptable.  She told him of where he couldn’t build one (not in town, not on the tar pits).  Elsewhere was okay.  Jahar found a spot on the other side of the island, next to the secondary water supply.  It was a functional temple, though not very pretty, since Gareth had no clue about architecture yet.

Jahar acted like a scary pedophile by offering a little girl a trinket for a locket of hair.

*Jade’s Luck:* _What was that he was doing?_

*A-dom:* _ Oh, he’s looking for a virgin for something.  I think it has something to do with a volcano. I don’t know._

The long-term plan was for Jade’s Luck to teach everyone about the Unconquered Sun so Gareth and Jahar could proselytize.  Over the month, they acquired two thirteen-year-old kids, Jinx and Hex, who thought the Circle was pretty cool.  They were taught how to tend the temple.  Jahar tried to instill in them a desire to read.  Lots of writing and pictures about how cool the Unconquered Sun was was then written around the inner walls of the temple.

The Circle left and headed back to Atlantis.  There were no problems docking.  The Circle split up to go tend to their lives.  Jade’s Luck went back to talk to Jade.  Gareth took the gold and silver and went back to his shop.  Jahar, Tiger, & A-dom took the hunk of jade and the gems and went back to Jahar’s family estate.  Skelly was told to get in the bucket (in the ship’s hold) and stay still.

Gareth’s shop was fine, as was the slave.  The slave was a little bit better at sewing.  He’d spent a little bit of money and had been selling ‘Welcome to Atlantis’ shirts.  Gareth stowed his stuff.  He spent the rest of that day visiting his family.

When the trio got near the estate, Jahar noticed Tellus standing outside the entrance, waiting.  Tellus was in good spirits and told Jahar his father wanted to see him in his den right away.

*Jahar:* _You seem a lot happier than you usually are when you’re standing outside waiting for me _

*Tellus:* _ Well you aren’t in trouble for once.  But it will be interesting._

Jahar took Tiger and A-dom with him as he went in.  He entered his father’s den to find his father sitting on one of the couches talking to an old wood-aspect dragon blood.






They have a lot of paperwork between them and they both straighten up when they notice Jahar.

*Jahar’s dad:* _Come in, Jahar. I have wonderful news.  Your mother and I have arranged a most excellent marriage for you.  I know you weren’t expecting this, but you have to face facts.  You’re a mortal dynast and you’re not going to live forever.  So you can’t just dilly-dally around wasting time like your sisters.  As well, an arrangement as good as this with House Cynis might not come up again for another hundred years.  _

*Cynis Cujug:* _Given your parents’ impeccable breeding and amazing rate of exaltation among their children, House Cynis has every confidence that you and Jara will have similar breeding results._

*Jahar:* _And what does she have to say about this?_

*Cynis Cujug:* _Oh she’s thrilled._

The meeting was brief after that, as Cujug had to go home to set things in motion.  The wedding was scheduled for a week’s time.

*Cynis Cujug:* _ Sesus Weijin Jahar, I look forward to you marrying my grand daughter._

Jahar was informed that this was a political alliance made necessary by events upon the Blessed Isle. House Memnon was looking like it was trying to seize the throne and other houses were looking to present a united front against them.  Jahar was granted great liberties in this arrangement, such as keeping his own name and retaining possession of his room and holdings at the Sesus estate.  Also, the first two children who do not exalt will be handed over to House Sesus.  Plus, if he produces a good number of exalted offspring, House Cynis just might be able to prolong his life.  

Jahar was reeling from the news and didn’t really react when told his sister wanted to see A-dom right away.  She needed his help with preparation work.  Something about shopping.  And thus the emasculating and humiliating of A-dom began.  His tale was a sad one over the course of the next several days.  That he was forced to wear a string with a flap in the front and nothing else was the least of the degradations.

Jade’s Luck found Jade to be fine and rather busy.  Jade filled Luck in on the political situation,  all the weddings, and the large number of parties that were happening.  In fact, she was putting Luck in charge of the bachlorette party for the wedding of Cynis Jara and Sesus Jahar.  Jade’s Luck sent off congratulations to Jahar immediately.  Jahar was not the least bit amused. Jade’s Luck came by Gareth’s shop to inform him of the marriage.  He set her straight about the marriage not being a happy thing.  Her opinion of Jara changed when she found out the woman was the one who smacked all of the Circle, but Gareth, with a Gore Maul to bring them out of a Wyld trance and took special pleasure in smacking Jahar.

Jahar and Tiger were able to sneak away for a little while the next day to get to Gareth’s shop.  Dropping off an invite, he informed Gareth of the marriage  and his sudden need for protection.  Gareth remembered Jara well and understood Jahar’s need.  He sent the slave over to his sister’s to work and got Tiger to stick around and guard.  He then made the forge as sealed off light-wise from the outside as possible and quickly made twin excellent swords for Jahar.  The first one, a defense sword, came out much nicer than the offense sword, but oh well.  He’d have time to do better ones later.  Once the coruscant aura had gone away, he sent Tiger back to Jahar with the swords.

The week passed quickly for everyone but A-dom.  His torture was quickly sending him towards the breaking point.  At the bachlorette party, Jade’s Luck did a good job of making sure the proper people didn’t get buggered and, if they did, that she got paid for it.  A-dom didn’t like having to ‘amuse’ the crowd using a dead body (and no necromancy).  He tried juggling the dead body, but didn’t do well.  He got whipped badly.    When taken into the slave area to get cleaned up, another slave tried to teach him that he should be more compliant.  Poor dead body number two.  Then A-dom did his naughty little trick.  He sent the zombies to ‘go mingle’ and sat back to listen to the chaos.  It took half an hour before people noticed in the drug-smoke fog.  Jara was sure Jahar was to blame.  A-dom got yelled at for hiding in the slave quarters.  He impressed people with some acrobatics while trying to amuse the crowd.  The word limber got thrown around.  Somehow, an auction started up with A-dom as the bidding item.  Jade’s Luck, in an effort to help, sent off a runner to Jahar while she did her best to drive up the price of A-dom.

Meanwhile, Gareth, Tiger, and Jahar were having a good time at the bachelor party.  Not able to escape his fate, Jahar was spending his last night as a free man in a drug induced stupor.  Gareth saw the guy who had beaten him into exaltation there.  He manipulated people into brawling and beating up the guy.  The runner showed up and informed Jahar in private about the auctioning of A-dom.  Of course, Jahar was in no state to care or relay the information.

Ultimately, the bidding ended, with A-dom going to the rich man from House Mnemon that was responsible for the first dead body.  A-dom was taken home by his new master and unspeakable things were done to him that night.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 10/24/05 session - "He Kills Puppies For the Malfeans"*

_Synopsis of 10/24/05 session_

*"He Kills Puppies For the Malfeans"*


A-dom started the session stuck in a very cramped box, bouncing down the street in a carriage.  Jade’s Luck trailed behind, wondering when Jahar was going to get there.  She followed the procession to a walled House Mnemon estate (though she didn’t know that).  She looked around for a runner or urchin to send another message, but in this pre-dawn time, the streets were pretty much deserted.  She could see a marketplace a short distance away, though.

Meanwhile, Jahar was getting ready for the wedding.  With the ceremony at dawn, the parties were well placed to only allow minimal time for the groom to get ready, mostly so he would have no time to flee.  After the ceremony, a breakfast reception would be held.

Back with A-dom, the box opened and A-dom was hauled out and taken into a nearby building.  He had healed a little of the damage from the whipping, but was still in rough shape.  The building was a hot, humid Roman style bathhouse with various writings scrawled on the walls.  His shackles were removed and he was left with Mnemon Fazil and a large number of slaves, including children.  The slaves were all wearing less clothing than A-dom, which was hard considering he was still only clad in his flap.  Unspeakable things occurred to A-dom at this point, which lead him to become very, *VERY* angry.  He focused on one particular saying written upon the bathhouse wall and repeated it quietly.

*A-dom:* _Those who feel free when they escape only go from the cooking fire into the volcano._

A-dom got stronger, picked up a slave and swung.  Those around him stared in shock as A-dom got even stronger (and angrier), yanked a pillar out of its support position, and smashed it down on Fazil.  He then proceeded to swing the pillar around at head level to take out some stunned and fleeing slaves.

Outside, Jade’s Luck head one of the buildings in the compound collapsing.

Back with Jahar, he was brought into where the ceremony was going to take place.  This was in a large courtyard in the largest Cynis compound in the city.  The courtyard was covered in flowers, silken sashes and all sorts of vibrant colors; especially a lot of red (House Sessus) and a lot of greens and browns (House Cynis).  Jahar was led around to greet several important people; far too many rattled off in succession to transcribe.  Jara’s father was a wood aspect dragon-blood and looked like Rurouni Kenshin wearing a big flower.  There was at least one member from each of the four Houses that had representation on Atlantis.  The judge, Peleps Mog, waved him over to where his blushing bride was waiting, clutching her GoreMaul.






A-dom found the bathhouse falling down around him, so he ran out through a wall.  He headed for the main house, because there were likely more people there.  Seeing three guards running towards him, he shifted his pillar into one arm and upright so he could clothesline the lead guard with his free arm.  






Once that guy was down, A-dom jumped on his head to make sure he was dead.  To Jade’s Luck, this looked like a pillar emerged from a crumbling building, bobbed across a courtyard, then stopped briefly to bounce in one place. Getting to the main house, he made his own door and continued slaughtering and destroying.  After hearing the smashing and the screaming Jade’s Luck leapt the wall and went to investigate.  His pillar came to its ultimate demise when threw it down on some guards.






Back at the wedding, the judge began the ceremony.

*Peleps Mog:* _We are brought here today at dawn, to see the glorious beginning of a marriage between the great houses of Cynis and Sessus. Like the wood and fire their families represent, they will work together to create something more powerful then each element alone._

*Gareth:* (mutters quietly)_ A burning stick?_

Gareth got elbowed by a couple of people around him.

*Peleps Mog:* _But beyond that it is the first steps of this loving couple into adulthood._

A-dom, now pillar-less, had to improvise.  He lifted up half of the remaining house and smashed it onto the other half.  With no more immediate victims, A-dom headed for the wall.  Ripping a large chunk out of it, he strolled towards the marketplace.  Jade’s Luck activated Terrifying Apparition of Glory and took the long was around to get ahead of him.  Luckily for her, she was hurrying and A-dom was strolling and stopping to crush puppies.  Jade’s Luck got ahead of him and yelled for everyone to run in the opposite direction for where A-dom was coming from.  Seeing all these people fleeing just made A-dom angrier.  He flung his wall section at the fleeing townspeople, catching the stranglers.  Getting annoyed at Jade’s Luck, he picked up some of the road and threw it at her.  But something about Jade’s Luck made him subconsciously not want to hit her.  So, when he threw the road at her, he missed.  This just made him angrier.

*Peleps Mog:* _ They are finally taking up their responsibility, not just to their families, but to the realm and to the Scarlet Empress, _

*Crowd:* _ Long reign the Empress_

*Peleps Mog:* _ And to the entirety of Creation. The greatest responsibility of any citizen is to ensure that more Dragon Blooded Children are born, and raised by the great houses._

A-dom monkey leapt onto Jade’s Luck.  She quickly dodged and ran away from him, in a direction not concurrent with the other fleeing people (roughly towards the wedding).  A-dom followed after her.  He hurled a stall at her, but again missed her (smashed another stall and there was some screaming).  A-dom found a horse stable.  He hurled a man into the stable.  Unfortunately, the man went through an opening and not a wall.  Blood and hilarity ensued.

*Peleps Mog:* _ The couple must set aside their childish past, petty personal goals, as well as dreams of domination, and take up the rolls they were fated to play, as husband and wife, father and mother. They must give up their greedy dreams of jade and gold. Overcome their petty desires of conquest. Give up wasteful vices. Abandon so called friends who do not support the goals of their marriage wholeheartedly. By doing these things they will have more room in their hearts and time in their lives for the compassion and caring needed to organize their household to raise their children for them._

A-dom swung some horses like clubs and threw some others.  Jade’s Luck cramped his style by telling more people to run away.  A-dom smacked her with a horse.  She ran away.  He hurled his horse at her.  A-dom was found by a squadron of soldiers and made merry sport of them.  Jade’s Luck found someone to send to tell Gareth.

*Peleps Mog:* _ Even though one may pass into death before the other, what is important, is what you do with your time together. For what you do in each life affects the path of your soul on it's way to enlightenment.

Now the couple will say their vows._

*Cynis Jara:* _ I, Cynis Jara, take this step into adulthood and marriage with all the seriousness and gravity that it deserves. I will make sure we do our best to serve the Realm and the Empress for the entire length of our lives. I will also insure that we do our best to serve both of our families with loyalty and devotion. With all these people as my witness I take this Sessus as my lawful husband. _

A-dom finished playing with the soldiers by flipping the road they were standing on upside down, crushing them.






*Sessus Jahar:* _ I, Sessus Wejin Jahar, am proud to walk firmly into adulthood, to take my responsibilities to the Realm and to my family in the most utmost sincerity.  I will joyfully work with my new wife to bring as many exalted children to this Realm as our loins will bear.  I gladly do this out of loyalty to the realm, my family, and to further the wishes of the Dragons.  Through our future children I shall become a far greater servant of the Realm than I could have otherwise achieved.  I am certain our intelligence and good breeding will bring great success and progeny to House Cynis.  With honor and service in mind, I take this Cynis as my lawful wife._

*Peleps Mog:* _ And now they are wed!_

*Crowd:* _ *Cheers*_

*Peleps Mog:* _ Now to the reception and breakfast!_

A-dom decided that those houses had to go.  So, A-dom got even stronger and, in a feat of strength, played dominoes with some row houses.  He knocked out an entire block and managed to have a house jump a street to continue the chain for two more houses.

Back at the wedding banquet, Tiger was the only one to notice the distance rumbling.  Jahar was currently engaged in opening presents (one item of note was a smoking blue liquid from Cujag labeled ‘For the Wedding Night’).  Tiger went over to Gareth to ask if he had heard it, but Gareth passed it off as Tiger’s stomach.

As A-dom is sitting down for a moment to enjoy the spectacle. A little boy ran down the street yelling _Grandma!_ A-dom chucked a brick at him, killing the child.  Jade’s Luck was running back towards him at this point and witnessed the death of the small child.  That sight twisted inside of her.  A-dom got up and knocked down some more buildings.  Jade’s Luck thwacked him with her chakram to get his attention.

Back at the banquet, Tiger was standing atop a building, looking at the destruction in the city.  He noticed that the destruction was very selective.  He also saw some troop movements, but no individuals.  He got down and told Gareth.

*Gareth:* _ Isn’t that supposed to be the Dragon-bloods’ job?_

*Tiger:* _ Yeah, but aren’t we supposed to be heroes or something?_

*Gareth:* _ I guess we should go investigate._

Jahar noticed this conversation, but thought nothing of it.  He was currently looking at a nice reading chair from his father-in-law.

Tiger felt he should stay and keep an eye on Jahar to make sure he stayed safe, so Gareth grabbed a tray-full of bacon and headed off into the city.

Jade’s Luck proved difficult for A-dom to hit, but he managed to amass some coincidental damage.  A-dom yelled a lot at her.

*A-dom:* _ YOU DIE NOW!_

Jade’s Luck responded by making faces at him and running away.

*Ryan:* _ I know how Wile E. Coyote feels now._

As Gareth is strolling down the street eating bacon, a fourteen-fifteen year old kid stops in front of him.

*Kid:* _ You only have one eye._

*Gareth:* _Yeah._

*Kid:* _ Are you Gareth?_

*Gareth:* _Yeah._

*Kid:* _ Were you at a wedding?_

*Gareth:* _Yeah._

*Kid:* _ Oh good. A-dom lost his temper at Mnemon Fazil’s house.  Is breaking everything.  And oh my god, I need help.  I’m going to flee the city now.  Goodbye._

Gareth set down the bacon in the street and ran back to get Tiger.  He remembered that different incarnations of A-dom have lost their temper.  He didn’t remember how bad that was, just that it tends to happen.  He discretely got a hold of Tiger and told him once they were outside.

A-dom quickly got frustrated chasing Luck and ran full steam into a building to kill people inside.  This time, he noticed Jade’s Luck throwing her chakram and grabbed a wall to block her weapon.

Gareth and Tiger got close enough to the destruction to hear Jade’s Luck’s yells to flee.  They managed to ignore her commands and caught up to her.  Gareth stopped to ask her what was going on while Tiger ran on to face A-dom.  A-dom grabbed another wall to defend himself against Tiger’s attacks (which weren’t with Diplomacy).  Faced with Tiger, and the others, A-dom tried to flee.  He almost got away, but Tiger managed to seriously pummel him into unconsciousness.  Gareth picked up the unconscious A-dom and the Circle jumped down one of the many holes in the ground, into the sewers.

Jahar mingled at the banquet, trying to make acquaintances and alliances at the party.  He got his father-in-law to really like him.

Tiger led the Circle to a decent little room in the sewers with a bed/pallet.  Tiger plopped down on the bed, then got up when the rest of the Circle prompted.  Laying A-dom down, Gareth noticed he was armed with a sword he had picked up from one of the soldiers.  Gareth took the sword and bent it around A-dom’s wrists to form makeshift manacles.  When A-dom awoke, he groggily looked around, then activated Vanish From Mind’s Eye.  Everyone forgot who A-dom was.  The Circle became very confused since their memories became swiss cheese.

*There is no A-dom:* (meekly) _don’t kill me. _

As the Circle questioned him, he repeated his statement.

*Gareth:* _Apparently his name is Don’t Kill Me._

Jade’s Luck latched onto the idea that he must have gotten frisky with one of her charges and he didn’t have the money to pay her, so he was in her servitude.

*There is no A-dom:* (meekly) _kill me._

Jade’s Luck led him to knock himself unconscious again.  The Circle then proceeded as they usually do to discuss things endlessly.  It took a lot of convincing to get Jade’s Luck off of the ‘he owes her money’ idea. I’m not sure they did.  Gareth unbound his hands and rebound them behind his back, to make sure he couldn’t hurt himself again.

The naked brown man woke up again and accused Jade’s Luck of hitting him.  She denied that, but his story was magically plausible.  She accused him of trying to kill a puppy, since she wouldn’t harm someone without a reason.

*There is no A-dom:* _No! I love puppies!  And give children candy!_

He stated that he was running from the dragon-bloods cause he had started shining and didn’t know why.

*Jade’s Luck:* _You must have been doing something naughty or I wouldn’t have hit you. _

*There is no A-dom:* (whiny) _No.  You’re mean._

*Gareth:* _Strangely I believe him and not you._

He accused her of knocking over buildings, or at least he thought she helped.  He couldn’t see.  He finally latched on the idea that it was a Penguin knocking over the buildings and the Wyld.

*Gareth:* _The Wyld is encroaching on Atlantis.  We are so screwed._

J-mal, formerly referred to as _There is no A-dom_, continued to go on about shrabbits and helped the Circle convince itself that Jade’s Luck thought he was a penguin when she beat him up.  Since the Wyld messes with people’s heads, this was entirely plausible.  J-mal also blamed his being brown on the Wyld.

Jade’s Luck suggested contacting Jahar’s new wife, since she was good at dealing with the Wyld.

*J-mal:* _No. No. Jahar was one of the names I heard. He’s scary. We shouldn’t talk to him._

They decided to let J-mal rest for a little so he would be able move more easily.  So, they rested for two hours and eighteen minutes for J-mal to put up Body Mending Meditation and get out of Incapacitated.

Meanwhile, Jahar was chatting at the banquet with an old friend, who was a member of Jara’s adventuring troop.  They discussed how to the marriage would affect their adventuring and how Jahar got suckered into this and stuff.

Tiger led the Circle back to a sewer entrance near Gareth’s shop.  Once there, Gareth quickly cleaned off and told Jade’s Luck she got to clean J-mal off, since he had to carry him.  Gareth went out front and sent his slave off to Sara’s house to make sure she was okay and work with her for the rest of the day.  The troops were gathering and patrolling, so he made a quiet and safe journey.  Gareth returned and, once the rest were cleaned off, Gareth grabbed a pair of his own pants and gave them to Jade’s Luck to put them on J-mal.

J-mal told more confusing stories about being born a poor brown child and meeting Opec and touching it.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Rule Number One. Don’t glow around Dragon-bloods._

*J-mal:* _I didn’t know! I made a mistake and started glowing and they started chasing me and buildings were falling down and you hit me.  I was saving a puppy. _

*Liz:* _Do I really have to believe I was saving a puppy?  You are so dead when you drop this charm._

*J-mal:* _I was saving a puppy and I started glowing. _

As the reception wound down, Jahar and Jara got shuffled off to a little cottage outside of town.  Jahar drank his potion and woke up three days later in bed next to an exhausted Jara.

The Circle hunkered down in the shop during this time.  J-mal rested and healed.  Gareth switched J-mal’s makeshift manacles for real ones, then worked on some weapons.  When J-mal woke up, he yawned and the manacles fell off.  Gareth put J-mal to work helping with making weapons.  The others got put to work helping around the shop.  Gareth took the time to redo the second weapon he had made for Jahar, feeling that it could be done better.  Gareth took Jade’s Luck aside and convinced her to stop blaming J-mal and maybe she owed him for hitting him in the head with her chakram.  The morning after, Jade’s Luck brought J-mal an _I’m Sorry_ muffin.

When Jahar returned to the city he found out something had destroyed chunks of it.  Most of it was Mnemon property, so no one he talked to was too sad about that.  People remembered a little woman running around telling people to run away.  Jara’s troop was eager to go investigate this and was waiting for her return.  When he returned to his room at the Sessus estate, he found a note for him from Gareth saying his sword was ready.

Jahar got to Gareth’s shop and found the Circle, plus a brown guy he’d never seen before.

*J-mal:* _Oh thank god!  This has been driving me freaking nuts._

The Circle explained who J-mal was to Jahar.

J-mal tricked Jade’s Luck out of the way and moved behind Jahar.  He then dropped the charm and everyone remembered who A-dom was again.  Jade’s Luck and Tiger went ballistic.

*A-dom:* _It’s okay. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _It’s not okay.  You bricked a baby in the head!_

*A-dom:* _It seemed like the right thing to do. _

Jade’s Luck lost the use of coherent though as she sputtered words and kept trying to start a sentence.

*A-dom:* (holding Jahar in front of him) _Let’s put that aside for a second. _

Jade’s Luck got redder and redder.

*A-dom:* _Small armies of dragon-bloods outside looking for me. _

Jade’s Luck continued to sputter while Jahar and Tiger tred to make sense of the situation.

*Gareth:* _Why don’t we go to O-pec’s island for a while. _

A-dom, of course, latched onto that idea and agreed whole-heartedly.  Jade’s Luck went into a rant about A-dom’s atrocities. Gareth tried several times to get her attention by saying her name.

*Gareth:* _Jade…Jade’s Luck… We’ll discuss this on the ship. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _No. No. No. I don’t think so!_

Gareth then picked the little, red faced, furious woman a foot off the ground so she couldn’t attack A-dom physically.  She squirmed and swung, but couldn’t get free.  She tried beating on him, but Gareth’s skin was too tough for her blows.

*Jahar:* _You do realize that my wife and her brother are currently trying to figure out what caused this destruction. _

*Gareth:* _This is why we’re going to get on the ship and visit O-pec RIGHT NOW. _

*A-dom:* _We need to leave the island and I need to find some Wyld.  I need to turn purple or orange or anything not brown. _

The Circle discussed this some more, despite the urgency of the matter.

*A-dom:* _What do you want me to say? I was hiding! Really well. _

*Gareth:* _A-dom. Go to the boat as sneakily as possible. _

A-dom walked out of the shop and ceased to be A-dom once again.  Gareth was still planning on going to the island, but no longer had the sense of urgency.  He also forgot why he was holding Jade’s Luck off the ground and put her down.  Jahar decided he wanted to stick around Atlantis for a week to catch up on things and find out about what was going on with the destruction. Gareth said he could come back to pick him up in a week.

Gareth went and explained to his slave that he was going to go on a business trip for about a month.  The shop was restocked, so he’d have stuff to sell again.

Once A-dom got to the boat, he dropped the charm and hid himself like an invisible statue.  Jade’s Luck took off towards the boat to find A-dom and beat the crap out of him.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 11/07/05 session - "Candy From God"*

_Synopsis of 11/07/05 session_

*"Candy From God"*

Gareth, Tiger, A-dom, and Jade’s Luck spent majority of their time on Hoen-ba Island.  Jahar was otherwise engaged at the moment and didn’t bring A-dom his stuff.  This made A-dom sad.  Now that Both Tiger and Gareth spoke the Hoen-ba barbarian language, conversations with the locals were much easier.  They now had a third convert at their temple; a six year old.  Jade’s Luck and Gareth took to handing out candy to the followers, which made them happier followers.

*Gareth:*_ The Unconquered Sun grants candy to good followers._

*Paul:* _ Ooh. We might be able to get more children with this theory._

*A-dom: *_There is going to be a problem.  If we convert all of the children, the adults are going to get upset._

*Gareth:*_ Bah.  Tiger, A-dom.  We’re going to need more candy._

*A-dom: *_No. _

And thus the candy and anti-candy sects of the church of the Unconquered Sun were formed.

*A-dom: *_ If we’re going to do this, we’re going to do this right.  If you’re going to convert people to a religion, you don’t just get the children.  It doesn’t work._

*Gareth:*_ Why not?  We’ve got time for them to grow into adults._

*Tiger:*_ Get them while they’re young._

*A-dom: *_The way we should really be doing it is by making their lives better and not by giving them round children.  We should be impressing them and like giving them nice things and improving their life. Like making them a big well, which they have.  But something they want, we give them, cause we’re nifty._

*Gareth:*_ But, I’ve already given them canoes and I gave the chieftain a sea-worthy boat._

*Tiger:*_ But if we convert them, they’ll grow up and convert their children and then we’ve got the island._

*Jade’s Luck:*_ I don’t think we have to worry about round children from one bag of candy._

*A-dom: *_But, in six months, we’ll have twelve children standing around going ‘Candy?’_

*Jade’s Luck:*_ I gave three of them candy cause they’re children and they’re cute._

A-dom went on to try to pin the ‘candy from god’ concept on Jade’s Luck while Gareth fully admitted it was his idea.  After all, Gareth was never good at the whole religion thing and seized what he thought was a profitable idea.  A-dom made some good, intelligent points.

*Tiger:*_ When did you get so smart?_

*_A-dom holds up his black book_*

This devolved into Jade’s Luck saying this was just the evil necromancer talking.  A-dom rebutted that there was no separate necromancer personality and it was just a hobby, anyway.

*Gareth:* (to Jade’s Luck) _He was just trying to annoy you. You do realize this, right?_

*A-dom: *_ I did not spend all that time and experience just to annoy her._

*Gareth:* _ No.  When you said you were an evil necromancer. _

*A-dom: *_ Oh. Yes. This is true._

*Jade’s Luck:*_ So you’re a fluffy, puppy necromancer? Is this what I’m getting?_

*A-dom: *_ If the puppy is fresh enough._

*Jade’s Luck:*_ Like the one you stepped on?_

*A-dom: *_Yeah, well, after killing those dragon-bloods and smashing up their house, I was seeing a bit of red, but after you kill about thirty people, you try stopping.  It’s really hard.  Gotta kill them all._

They eventually got back to the topic at hand, which was giving candy for god.  Jade’s Luck expressed a desire to send kids to the city to sell candy to raise money.

*A-dom: *_ Yeah, cause that will go well.   Dragon-bloods will see them and go ‘Aww how cute!  *Squish* No more Unconquered Sun.’_

Conversation continued as it does with this group, meandering in strange directions.  Jade’s Luck commented that she still needed to hit that necromancer that led her to Exalt.

*A-dom: *_ I did.  A number of times.  That was when he was all chained up and such.  Was fun._

*Jade’s Luck:*_ Huh?_

*Gareth:* _ She wasn’t there._

*A-dom: *_ Oh yeah.  I got him for ya._

After a quick discussion about the fluffy, puppy death lord Bodhisattva,  Jade’s Luck commented an how the Circle should go and try to find the book of all knowledge.  It was funny to listen to her say Underworld Opec wasn’t dark and evil, but just really nice when A-dom had just used something very similar to describe the Bodhisattva.  She went on to talk about the book and how it was really smart and could even talk.

*Gareth:* _Probably has a condescending attitude.  Cause, you know, things that know everything usually do.  Cause they’re all with the knowledge and you aren’t.  They like to lord it over you.  At least, I think that would be the fun part of making an all-knowing book.  The condescending attitude.  Cause then you key it to only be not condescending to you._

The group wasn’t latching onto the book idea, mostly because they had no clue where to look.  Tiger expressed a desire to go and find a Manse.  He wasn’t sure exactly how they gave you back essence faster, but knew they did and he wanted one.  Taking Jahar’s dad’s  manse was very briefly discussed, but discarded.  Mostly because Tiger said the only way to keep a manse involved killing the dragon-blood and its family and they weren’t sure how Jahar felt about his father.  So, they set about trying to make a magical compass to find a manse.  A-dom, Luck, and Tiger went to Opec’s island to ask him some questions about Manse and finding them.  Gareth stayed behind and gave children candy.  They found out they’d need a perfect crystal as part of a divining device for magical energy.  Tiger suggested just going back to Atlantis to buy a crystal.  Jade’s Luck suggested picking up Gareth first.

*Tiger: *_ Who cares about Gareth?  He’s busy spending time handing out candy to children.  Do you really want to interrupt that?  That’s important work. In bizarro world._

They decided to go back to Hoen-ba instead.  Jade’s Luck wanted to find the interpreter guy to go talk to Hoen-ba-ba-den.

*Tiger: *_Oh, uh, I can actually talk to these people now. In their own language._

*A-dom: *_TELL THEM TO STOP EATING THE CANDY!_

*Tiger: *_But it’s magic candy..._

Talking to Hoen-ba-ba-den, Gareth bartered a nicer hut in exchange for a pure crystal.

He asked A-dom if he would get him some wood for the hut.

*A-dom: *_What’ll you give me?_

*Gareth: *_…candy… _

 A-dom fetched some trees and flared around the villagers.  They thought it was neat (ooh, shiny).  A couple children tried to roast candy in it.    A couple of ladies tried to bake some dough near him.  They were disappointed when it didn’t work.  A couple more asked him if he could come by in a couple weeks for a festival at night, to save then on bonfire expenses.  Some more women held up laundry to dry by him.

*A-dom: *_This is a power granted to me by my god, goddamn it!  I am not a light source!_

*Gareth: *_umm, actually… _

A-dom grabbed some corral out of the sea to use for the fireplace.  With his newfound architecture knowledge, Gareth whipped up a perfect excellent hut in thirty hours.  He glowed a lot.  Villagers thought it was neat.  The hut ended up having a waterfall, rock garden, koi pond, guest rooms, two levels, and a fireplace with smokestack.  Hoen-ba-ba-den really liked it, so gave him two crystals.  Gareth gave one crystal to Jade’s Luck and one to A-dom.

Jade’s Luck decided to try and tie the crystal onto her hair without detaching it from her head.  A-dom distracted a kid with candy while Tiger lopped of a chunk of hair discretely.  A-dom made a very good divining crystal (he got the long range special edition).  Jade’s Luck’s was kinda sad in comparison.

They got on the boat and followed A-dom’s crystal.  After three or four days, they got to a large island (several hundred miles) covered in dark rain clouds. They sailed around the island and found three settlements along the coastline.  One of them was large enough to be called a town.    A-dom’s and Luck’s crystals both pointed towards the center of the island, which was between two volcanoes. They sunk the anchor and went ashore at the town.

*Random Villager:* _Hey.  How’s it going?  Here to trade?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Master Gareth here is a tradesperson.  He is excellent at repairing all manner of things. _

*Random Villager:* _Do you know how to rainproof huts?_

*Gareth:* _Sure._

*Tiger:* _Does it ever stop raining here?_

*Random Villager:* _Last time it stopped raining was twelve years ago.  It stopped for an afternoon._

Some people thought it had rained for fifty years, but most people didn’t know.  When asked why, the random villager responded cause he thought the rain gods hated them.

*A-dom: *_You know what they need here? Sun!_

*Gareth:* _Sure._

*A-dom: *_But no candy. No candy is needed here. Do you need candy? _

*Random Villager:* _Uhh… No?_

*A-dom: *_See. No candy._

Gareth went off to discuss his rates.  It was pretty simple.  They had jade and were willing to pay.

A-dom, Tiger, and Luck went off to the inn to pass the time.  It was cold, muddy, and rain was leaking through the roof in several places.

*Tiger:* (shouted out the door) _GARETH! COULD YOU GET THIS ONE FIRST?_

*Another Random Villager:* (whimpering) _ No.  He’s fixing my roof first. I am so sick of the rain…_

*Tiger:* (shouted out the door) _Well, then go faster! _

The trio asked if dragon-bloods came around to help them with problems and the villagers responded no.  A-dom ordered a beer.  It was watered down.

*Inn Patron:*_ The dragon-bloods used to come around, but they haven’t been by since the demons took over._

*A-dom: *_An Athema? Two Athemas?  Multiple Athemas? _

*Inn Patron:*_ I don’t know.  They come and they take our money and punch holes in our roofs.  Pale white face with demon marks on the forehead in blood.  Circle with a dot in the middle._

*Tiger: *_Did they have names? _

*Inn Patron:*_ Yeah.  We were supposed to memorize it. I forgot. I’m old._

Turns out the demons killed the local dragon-blood.  The trio tried hard to look sad about that.  Well, maybe they did.

Tiger asked the innkeeper and he said the one that comes to the town to collect tribute was *The Porpoising Worm of Hate*.  The demons worshipped the dark ones from the great beyond or something.  He said he’d be by in a couple of days.  He wore black armor.

*Tiger: *_Has anyone resisted? _

*Inn Keeper:*_ Yeah.  There used to be a village about twenty miles inland.  They ate it._

*A-dom: *_SWEET!  A whole village? Wow!  They must have really great .  Why do we need to wait for them.  They don’t bring their neat  with them.  Lets go to them._

They waited around town for a couple of days.  Gareth repaired all of the roofs and, in his spare time, made A-dom a Perfect Excellent Club.  Even put a spike in it for him. A-dom wasn’t impressed.

*Gareth:* _I thought you’d like it better than a sword.  You favor your club._

*A-dom: *_ That’s cause I have a magical club.  If I had magical poop, I’d favor the poop._

*Gareth:* _So, how are you guys planning on attacking this guy? _

*A-dom: *_ With a wall._

*Gareth:* _Do you want me to fashion you a wall? _

*A-dom: *_Yes._

Unfortunately, Gareth lacked the supplies to do that at this time.

When The Porpoising Worm of Hate came to town, Gareth was on top of a house, repairing it.  Tiger had set out on another rooftop to keep watch.  When Porpoise boy walked by, Gareth leapt off the roof, clad in his armor and armed with his sword.  

*Gareth:* _YARR! (squishy thud)_

Sadly, Gareth landed face first in the mud behind Mr. Porpoise.  Battle was entered by the others.  Jade’s Luck yelled something along the lines of *Your reign of terror is at an end!*  Mr. Porpoise sucked some life out of everyone in the area.  All the extras in the town died, leaving one heroic mortal. A four on one fight was hardly fair, so Mr. Porpoise was quickly dispatched.  Jade’s Luck incinerated the body to make sure it couldn’t come back.  This annoyed A-dom cause he didn’t get the armor off first.

*Jade’s Luck:* _GUYS! It’s safe to come… out… now… oh._

Everyone in town was fallen over where they stood.  They found the sole surviving townsperson, a little old lady, in the Inn drinking heavily.  Gareth had his caste mark glowing.

*Little Old Lady:* _ Are you a demon too?_

*Gareth:* _ I’m not a demon, I’m a good guy._

*Jade’s Luck:* _We killed the demon.  Unfortunately he killed everyone in town. Sorry._

*Gareth:* _On the plus side, he didn’t wreck any of the roofs._

*Tiger: *_And he won’t be taking anymore of your money. _

*Little Old Lady:* (dripping sarcasm) _ Oh joy._

They asked how she’d feel about moving to Hoen-ba island, where all the people were nice and had coconuts.

*Little Old Lady:* _Yes. Somewhere different would be nice.  Cause everyone here is DEAD._

Jade’s Luck set about laying the bodies out respectably so they could be buried.  The little old lady went around to the various houses, collecting stuff and putting it with the bodies.

*Little Old Lady:* _You’re much nicer demons than the other ones._

A number of graves got dug eventually, since the dead don’t like mass graves.

A couple of days later, they set off towards the center of the island.  The little old lady tagged along.  She said she was going to head towards another village.

*Little Old Lady:* _I figure if you’re going that way, I might as well have the demons, I mean nice people, accompany me as far as I go._

They talked to her about their god while they walked.  Jade’s Luck said the Unconquered Sun was the opposite of rain.  The little old lady said she liked him, then.  They traveled through a dense, thick jungle.  There were an abnormal amount of dangerous and carnivorous plants in the area.  The Circle wanted to turn back and sail around.  The little old lady was crotchety and went on.  The Circle followed her.  Gareth activated Touch of Blissful Release on her.  She felt much better.  He applied it as needed to keep her feeling okay.

*Gareth:* _This would be a great place for Jahar to practice Death of Obsidian Butterflies._

After walking for three days, they got to a split in the path.  After discussing, the little old lady decided to show them to the big building between the volcanoes, which seemed like where the Circle wanted to go.

As they approached the building, Tiger decided he wanted to be sneaky and move through the jungle to get a better look.  A man-eating plant tried to eat Tiger.  He dodged out of the way and made some salad.  Thus, he decided the path was a good idea.

*Little Old Lady:* _So, are you going in or what?_

*A-dom: *_Boy you’re a pushy old broad._

*Little Old Lady:* _Don’t have long to live._

*A-dom: *_How long?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _ A-dom. Stop being a bastard._

*_Old Lady thwacks A-dom with her stick_*

*A-dom: * (takes one bashing) _Oww! Cut that out, old lady!  (pause) I can stand here longer than you!_

Gareth left A-dom to his verbal fight with the old lady and went up to the door.  He didn’t think A-dom would actually hit her.  Well, Jade’s Luck and Tiger should stop him if he tried, at least.  The door was a big, stone gargoyle with closed eyes and a lot of arms.






*Gareth:* _Hey.  I’d like in._

*Gargoyle:* (pops open an eye) _And who (pause) are you?_

*Gareth:* _Gareth._

*Gargoyle:* (little tiny pair of arms popped out of the door and pulled out a list) _ No. No no.  I don’t see a Gareth on the list._

*Gareth:* _Do you like candy?_

*Gargoyle:* _Um, I’m a gargoyle. No._

*Gareth:* _Rock candy?_

*Gargoyle:* _Funny, but no._

*Gareth:* _Do you like jade?_

*Gargoyle:* _Jade is kinda tasty, but not needed._

*Gareth:* _Is Evening Tide of Autumn on the list?_

*Gargoyle:* _Yes. Yes she is.  Is she here?_

*Gareth:* _Kind of._

*Gargoyle:* _You’re not her._

*Gareth:* _Kind of._

*Gargoyle:* _You’re not her._

*Tiger:* _Wasn’t Evening Tide of Autumn a man?_

*Gargoyle:* _Yes.  You’re not him.  If you were him, you’d have his stuff._

*_Gareth summons his sword and armor_*

*Gargoyle:* _Oh. You’ve got some of his stuff.  Doesn’t mean you’re him. If you were him, you’d have all of his stuff._

The conversation went on like this for a while.  When asked what else EtoA had, the gargoyle refused to divulge the information.  A-dom tried to be crafty.  The gargoyle asked him if he was Pieter.  When A-dom said yes, the gargoyle tried to stab him.  Gareth’s caste mark flared and he dove in between the two of them.  The gargoyle failed to harm Gareth.  A confused A-dom moved away from the door.

*A-dom: *_I didn’t know you could do that?_

*Gareth:* _Now you do. _

*Gargoyle:* (to A-dom) _The gargoyles union has lists for you too.  You bastard. _

*A-dom: *_Is A-dom on there?_

*Gargoyle:* _No. No A–dom.  We’ll use that as an alias for Pieter._

*A-dom: *_Good. Yeah. Make sure you write that down.  And make sure you put Jade’s Luck on there too._

The gargoyle wouldn’t.  

*Gareth:* _What has Piter done? _

*Gargoyle:* _Well, you see.  There was this incident with a gargoyle guarding a door, and obsidian butterflies in a ten foot by ten-foot square room.  He killed a gargoyle this way.  And the gargoyles union will not tolerate this._

*Gareth:* _He can’t cast, well he can cast magic, but he can’t cast that kind of magic. _

*Gargoyle:* _Well no. Pieter didn’t cast it, he talked someone into casting it. He was a crafty, evil bastard._

*Jade’s Luck:* _He’s not really a crafty, evil bastard, he’s just a bastard._

*Tiger:* _He’s evil. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well, yeah. He’s an evil bastard. But he’s really not that smart.  He couldn’t talk Jahar into doing that._

*Gargoyle:* _People who cast obsidian butterflies on ten by ten foot rooms aren’t that smart either.  It’s him.  Well, none of you are on my list, none of you know the magic word, so go away._

*Circle in near unison:* _There is a magic word?_

*Gargoyle:* _Damn it!_

They found out Wretch of Winter was on the ‘Do Not Admit’ list.  The Gargoyle used that as an alias for Pieter.  Gareth figured out to try and use please.  Tiger figured out to say it in Hoen-ba dialect.  The gargoyle had to let them in.

The inside was kind of dusty and went along as a large corridor for a while until it ended at some large doors.

*A-dom: *_So, we built this? You built this?_

*Gareth:* _Probably. _

*A-dom: *_Why?_

*Gareth:* _Isn’t it neat? _

Gareth pushed open the big doors to reveal a large (100ft square) room with a doohickey hanging from the ceiling  and some sort of symbol on the ground that was covered in some sort of black and purple moss that looked like it was oozing blood (smelled like vile blood).  The doohickey was about ten feet off the ground.  The lever hanging at the bottom contained rocks.  The one not at the bottom but hanging lower had water in it.  The other three appeared to be empty.






There were design frescos on the wall, but they were all blackened and tarred to the point of not being able to read them.  Gareth was put on top of A-dom’s head to look at the device.  He worked on trying to figure out how it worked.  He disconnected the silver bowl on the red beam and took it with him to fill it with fire.

They continued on down through the West doors into another corridor.  After going downhill a little, they heard the sloshing of footsteps in water and a little humming.  They sent the old lady back to the chamber for her safety.

They went forward and met a large, nice Water Elemental.  Jade’s Luck talked to it.  It really liked rain (and making it).  She was unable to convince it to make it stop raining.  They went further down the corridor and it went towards the chamber.  They found a couple of soggy side rooms and some stairs down.  The stairs led into a large cave-like area that was about four feet deep in water.  In the center of the cavern was a diagram that Tiger identified as a binding circle for an elemental (probably water).  Tiger said all they’d have to do is push the Elemental into the circle for it to work again.

They went back to the chamber with the doohickey to find the Water Elemental scrubbing the floor.

*Water Elemental:* _Scrubby Scrubby Scrubby! _

Jade’s Luck suggested that the walls were dirty too.  The Water Elemental scrubbed the walls too, which weren’t as sturdy as the floor.  The floor design was the symbol of the five dragons.  The stuff on the walls talked about being good worshippers and attending church, worshipping the Sun, and how to grow crops.

The Water Elemental said it didn’t like the circle, cause it wasn’t comfy.  It liked being out, where it could come out and clean everything.  It blamed Earth for the goo on the floor.  It said it got rid of Fire.  Fire bad.

The little old lady was doing a good job of staying in the corner opposite the Water Elemental.  A-dom got the Water Elemental to make it rain inside.  Bad A-dom.  She asked everyone but the Elemental go behind a stone door.  Then she activated Terrifying Apparition of Glory and ordered the Elemental to go back and sit in his circle.  The Water Elemental cried all the way back to the circle.  Jade’s Luck felt bad.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 11/11/05 mini-session - "Jahar is the Hoen-ba word for plant food"*

_Synopsis of 11/11/05 mini-session_

*"Jahar is the Hoen-ba word for plant food"*

After a week on Hoen-Ba Island, Tiger and Gareth went back to Atlantis to collect Jahar.  He brought along A-dom’s armor and weapon, but didn’t bother to tell A-dom this.  Jahar then spent the next month or so secreted within the hold of the ship, reading.  No one noticed him.  Clearly he had learned _Vanish from Mind’s Eye_ or something.

Jahar woke up on the ship and heard rain outside.  He found the ship was parked offshore from an island where it was pouring rain.  He found a couple canoes missing, but not all of them.

*Jahar:*_ Skelly, where did they go?_

*_Skelly points_*

Jahar looked to land to see if he could see any people.  He saw the canoes, but no people.

*Jahar:*_ Skelly, do you know how to row?_

*_Skelly nods_*

*Jahar:*_ Skelly, if you row me to shore, could you row back to the boat?_

*_Skelly shrugs_*

*Jahar:*_ Skelly, go get your bucket?_

He grabbed A-dom’s club and armor and waited for Skelly.  When Skelly returned with his barrel, they put it in the canoe and rowed to shore.  Once there, Jahar had Skelly get in his barrel and closed the lid.  When he heard the clicking of Skelly twiddling his thumbs, Jahar told him to be quiet.  Skelly twiddled his thumbs slower.

Jahar walked through town and found a black smear on the ground.  It was kind of slimy and dusty and reminded him of when Jade’s Luck ashes a body, but gooier.  He found shoddy houses with nice roofs.

*Jahar:*_ Gareth has been here._

The tavern still had mugs on tables, partially filled with water.  Behind the bar, he found a stack where there used to be kegs, but only one remained.

Eventually, he found the burial ground, where there were thirty freshly dug graves.

*Jahar:* (shakes head)_ A-dom…_

He found the only path leading inland, which was somewhat recently plowed up by travel.  He followed the path for two miles, then got bored.  He called upon immense power and unseen forces to turn himself into a flock of swallows and flew up. He found that he was in a densely packed jungle, there were two volcanoes and a lot of clouds and it was incredibly rainy.

Jahar then looked around a little to try and find the path he was on.  When he thought he had found it, he landed and reformed into Jahar.  He had the leather armor wrapped around the club and dragged the tip of the club in the mud behind him.

While walking along, a whole bunch of vines lashed out and grabbed hold of him.  He dropped the club and armor and unsuccessfully tried to get away.  As the vines dragged him towards a large flower, he drew his sword and pitifully swiped at vines.  As he was dragged towards the flower, it leaned forward and spewed pollen at him.  Jahar held his breath.  He freed himself and slammed into the ground.  As more vines came at him, he fled into the jungle.

He was now completely off the path, but he was moving faster now that he didn’t have the extra weight. Jahar wandered around the jungle trying to find the path again.  He managed to not step on the giant centipede. In an effort to get a feel for the essence flows of the island, he pulled out his thing on a string and it went horizontal.  Jahar went in that direction.

Unfortunately, Jahar wasn’t doing a good job of paying attention to his surroundings today.  One second, he was walking along and the next second he was inside something.  He was pretty sure his legs were outside of whatever he was in and it was trying to bite him off at the abdomen.  It was doing a decent job of that, too.  He slashed at the plant till it dropped him, then ran away.  When he stopped, he noticed he was near another of those plants, but this one came pre-cut up. Through investigation, he found it had been done in one swipe and was done with a poisoned sword.

In a ‘restful’ spot, Jahar now flared up his anima to scare away the plants and make himself visible to the rest of the circle (unfortunately, they were inside a building at this time). He then made himself really loud.

*Jahar:* (shouting)_ I wouldn’t mind a bit of help here._

Within the building, both A-dom and Gareth heard Jahar.

*A-dom:*_ Damn it, it’s Jahar.  He’s probably deep inside a plant by now._

*Jahar:* (shouting)_ These plants keep attacking me._

*Gareth:* _ I suppose we should go get him._

The two of them discussed A-dom’s chances of being able to get out and back in and what the gargoyle would like to do to him.

*Gargoyle:* _ I can hear you, you know._

*Gareth:* _So, would you prefer that I get him out or that he just starved to death in here?_

*Gargoyle:* _ Get him out of here._

*A-dom:*_ I’m going to come back, you know._

*Gargoyle:* _Then I can stab you again._

*Gareth:* _ No, you really can’t.  You’ll just be stabbing me.  And is there really a point to that?_

*_Gargoyle makes sounds like he is sharpening his spear_*

*A-dom:*_ You’re a grumpy golem._

*Gareth:* _ Gargoyle_

*A-dom:*_ Gargoyle. Whatever._

*Gareth:* _ Don’t annoy him more._

*A-dom:* _Do you have a name?_

*Gargoyle:* _Course I have a name.  Idiot._

*A-dom:* _Nice to meet you, Idiot. _ (to Gareth) _ Shall we go rescue city boy?_

The two exited.

*A-dom:* (to the Gargoyle) _Thanks for letting us out.  We’ll be back in a few minutes, Idiot. _ 

*_Eight hands flip A-dom off_*

*Gareth:* _You just have to provoke, don’t you?_

*A-dom:* _That’s his name. _

*Gareth:* _No, its not.  He was calling you an idiot and you know it. _ (to Gargoyle) _ What’s your name?_

*Gargoyle:* _Ralph _

*Jahar:* (shouting)_Still waiting._

*A-dom:* _Maybe we should go back to the town first.  Just to be sure. _

It wasn’t hard to spot Jahar.  He was a huge bonfire about twenty feet off the path, forty feet from the building.  A-dom flared his anima at him.

*Gareth:* (yelling) _Why the hell did you go off the path, you idiot? _

Jahar started walking in their direction.

*A-dom:* _Don’t you have a rock on a stick? _

*Jahar:* _It’s a string and mine is in the middle of a plant now.  Oh yeah, your club and armor are back on the path.  I couldn’t find the path again, so…_

*A-dom:* _At least it is on the path and not in the middle of the jungle, never to be seen again. _

Jahar was whiny about being hurt while he investigated Ralph.  Eventually, an eye opened up, then closed again.

*Ralph:* _Oh great, another one. _

Jahar wasn’t on the list.  Neither was Lightbringer, surprisingly.

*Jahar:* _How did you get here? _

*Gareth:* _Took a boat. _

*A-dom:* _I have a stone on a string. _

*Jahar:* _How the hell did you get one of those? _

*A-dom:* _I made it._

*Jahar:* _You’ve been listening to me too much. _

*A-dom:* _I figured it out.  When you asked me for the virgin’s hair.  And the crystal… We built a really big hut._

Jahar decided he’d rather investigate the garden he was in.  He noticed it was a binding circle with a lot of sod and grass.

*Jahar:* _Is this thing keeping you here? _

*Ralph:* _No. Of course not. I’m a gargoyle. _

He asked what was in the circle.  Ralph said that there used to be a wood elemental in there, but he got let out.  The dark guys decided it would be funny to stick a demon in there instead.  Jahar asked if the demon had a name.  Ralph said the demon didn’t.  Then Ralph whacked the ground with his spear.  An eyestalk came out of the ground and looked around.

*Ralph:* _Do you have a name? _

*_Eyestalk shakes_*

*Ralph:* _See. No name. _

Jahar inspected the circle and talked about destroying the demon sometime.  The forest moved closer, as if to protect the circle.

*Jahar:* _What dark guys? _

*A-dom:* _Oh, there are some of those guys here.. uh. Death lords._

*Gareth:* _Death knights._

*A-dom:* _Yeah. Them.  We killed the porpoise. _

*Jahar:* _Oh. And A-dom. Why did you kill all those people in the town?_

*A-dom:* _That wasn’t me! That was the porpoise. He yelled really loud. Everyone got hurt. The rest of them pretty much died except the old lady inside._

*Jahar:* _Do you want to go get your club? As I think Gareth wants to go inside and the forest getting closer is starting to scare me a little._

*A-dom:* _I vote for club. _

Jahar was whiny some more about being hurt.  Gareth used Touch of Blissful Release.  Jahar felt better and was his usual spacey self.  Maybe a bit more so.

*Gareth:* _I’ve been medicating the old lady too.  She likes it._

*Jahar:* _Old lady?_

*A-dom:* _We rescued an old lady. She apparently, actually, I don’t know why she didn’t die._

*Gareth:* _She is definitely worthy of exaltation._

*Jahar:* _Well, if she exalts, we can have her first. (long pause) for our society._

*A-dom:* _So, how’d you find us anyway? _

*Jahar:* _Skelly told me._

*A-dom:* _He talked? _

*Jahar:* _He tipped his hat and pointed._

*A-dom:* _Ah. Good.  Cause, if he started talking, I’d be freaked. _

*Jahar:* _He’s on the beach. (pause) In his bucket.  I needed to get to land somehow._

*A-dom:* _You don’t know how to row?  Do you know how to follow a path? _

*Jahar:* _I did follow the path.  Plants chased me off it._

Gareth went back inside and told Tiger they were going to go get A-dom’s stuff off the path.  Then the trio spent over a day wandering back up the path.  

*Jahar:* _Why is it raining here? _

*Gareth:* _The Water Elemental makes the rain._

*Jahar:* _Do I get to meet him? _

*Gareth:* _If you want.  You’ll have to go down to the circle to talk to him now.  Jade’s Luck made him go back in.  But, anyway, we’re here cause Tiger wanted a manse.  They briefly discussed killing your father, but we didn’t know how you’d feel about that._

*Jahar:* _I’ve been looking for a manse for months.  How did you find one? _

*Gareth:* _A-dom has a rock on a string.  It’s a really good rock on a string.  Hoen-ba island._

*Jahar:* _It led you here from there? _

*A-dom:* _Yeah. It’s a really good rock on a string.  Maybe you wrapped yours wrong._

*Gareth:* _He did a lot better than Jade’s Luck.  She decided she didn’t want to cut off her own hair, so she just tied it into her hair._

*Jahar:* _Jade’s Luck is a virgin? _

*A-dom:* _She is a whore reject, my friend._

*Gareth:* _It works.  Nowhere near as well as A-dom’s.  It started working about forty feet from the building. (pause) So, we came here.  Oh, and Hoen-ba-ba-den now has a really nice hut.  We needed the crystals and she had them, so I bartered with her and she wanted a new hut.  So I made her a nice little hut.  It has a koi pond, rock garden, waterfall, two levels, fireplace, guestrooms._

*A-dom:* _Monkey butler._

*Gareth:* _No. No monkey. She’d have to go find one of those.  But it looked really nice.  She gave us two crystals for it.  Oh, we’ve got three followers now.  She’s a little young, but she’ll grow into it._

*A-dom:* _And what were you giving our followers?_

*Gareth:* _Oh, yeah. We actually came up with part of the religion.  It revolves around candy._

*Jahar:* _I’m not too sure about that one. _

*A-dom:* _Thank you. _

*_Gareth hands Jahar a piece of candy. Jahar doesn’t take it_*

*Gareth:* _The Unconquered Sun rewards good worshippers with candy._

*Jahar:* _ The Unconquered Sun rewards good worshippers with NO RAIN!_

*Gareth:* _We’re working on that._

*A-dom:* _Yeah, see, I’m worried the children are going to come back very round and the parents are going to get upset and then we won’t have ANY followers. _

*Jahar:* _ I’m surprised you wouldn’t just kill the parents._

*Gareth:* _Don’t give him any ideas. _

*A-dom:* _That doesn’t sound very religiously. _

*Jahar:* _Did Jade’s Luck try to kill you yet?_

*A-dom:* _That’s a daily thing. _

*Gareth:* _You know how those two are. Bicker. Bicker. Bicker.  Jade’s Luck is convinced they were sisters in a former life.  She didn’t like it when I reminded her she was naughty sometimes._

*A-dom:* _Yeah. Apparently, when I was a little girl, she was all evil and stuff. _

A-dom asked Jahar about what his wife knew about him and such.  Jahar didn’t know.

*Jahar:* _Oh. By the way.  There is a series of plants with vines near your club._

*A-dom:* _Oh. okay. _

When they got to where Jahar thought he dropped the club, it didn’t look the same.  Jahar cast his spell again and turned into a flock of sparrows.  He found a separate path nearby that he thought was where the club was.  A-dom flared to let Jahar know where to land.  He landed and reformed as Jahar.

After being told where the path was, Gareth drew his sword and told them to stay a bit behind him.  He took out his sword and flared into a bonfire.  The runes on his sword jumped off the sword and danced around, cutting up all the plant life around him.  Lots of salad.  He then walked through the forest at A-dom and Jahar’s directions.  It took them several hours, but they eventually found the other path.  A bit later, they found the club and armor.  Vines tried to grab him, but they were quickly chopped up too.

A-dom did a little ‘I found my stuff’ dance.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 11/14/05 session - "Extreme Home Makeover – Manse Edition"*

_Synopsis of 11/14/05 session_

*"Extreme Home Makeover – Manse Edition"*

Jade’s Luck and Tiger went outside because she wanted to learn monkey leap in the clearing.  But, when they got out there, they found it gone.

*Tiger:* _Did we heal the wood elemental without realizing it?_

*Ralph:* _Uhh, no.  They wandered over yesterday after that guy, Wejin, threatened the demon._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Do you know why it wandered over? _

*Ralph:* _I think the demon made it._

Jade’s Luck proceeded to insult Ralph by calling him a door.

Jade’s Luck spent the two days the trio were gone bouncing around the large room with the doohickey.  Tiger spent that time getting friendly with the water elemental (his words, not mine).

Once they got back (carrying exceptional umbrellas), A-dom noticed that all the plants in the clearing were poisonous or man-eating or aggressive in some shape or form.  Gareth’s idea of just mowing them down with his cuisinart sword were dampened by the pollen that would be kicked into the air.  He didn’t feel like dealing with tactile poisons or delivering nasty things to the villagers downwind.  A torrential downpour might do the trick, though.

*A-dom:* _You’re going to want to avoid the area of Death!  That one is poisonous, that one shoots barbs, and that one, I think Jahar knows intimately._

It took a little convincing to get Jahar to not Obsidian Butterfly the clearing (and possibly Ralph).  Instead, they just made their way around the clearing to the door.  Ralph denied A-dom’s positive actions in preventing the butterflies.

*A-dom:* _So, what do gargoyles like, anyway?_

*Ralph:* _Keys. Passwords. Riddles.  Occasionally getting to stab people to death; that’s fun.  Kittens._

*A-dom:* _What are you going to do with a kitten?_

*Ralph:* _Pet it and call it George._

*Jahar:* _Do all gargoyles like kittens?_

*Ralph:* _No. What kind of a stupid question is that? Do all Solars like necromancy?_

*A-dom:* _Yes… umm… (pause) No. No! _

Ralph then proceeded to confuse them by trying to explain what Gargoylesevania is like.  He said he’d need a patch of pure Wyld to truly show us what it was like.

Gareth got bored and asked Ralph to let him in.  Jahar continued to stand around questioning Ralph.

*Gareth:* _You’d better get in here before the door closes, cause you can’t say it._

This hastened Jahar to move along.  Once in the doohickey room, they found Jade’s Luck bouncing around the room.

*Gareth:* _A-dom is now armed and armored._

*_A-dom growls and roars dramatically_*

*Gareth:* (to Jahar) _Mind the vile moss.  Now, this over here is.. uh, what is your name?_

*Old Lady:* _Cindy._

Jahar, of course, was intently staring at the blood moss and ignoring the rest of the Circle.  Jade’s Luck got his attention by yelling in his ear.  She then questioned him about Squishy, since she felt bad about sticking him back in his circle.

*Jahar:* _If someone put YOU in a barrel, and you weren’t a skeleton, would you like it?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Oh, so THAT is where he is hiding! Thank you._

*A-dom:* _Damn it, Jahar! _

Tiger bound a pact between A-dom and Jade’s Luck that Jade’s Luck couldn’t kill Skelly if A-dom got her a muffin.  They probably would have liked it better if he had done it with their consent.

*Jahar:* _A-dom, can I borrow your rock thingy?_

*A-dom:* _If you give me a muffin. _

Jahar held the rock on a string and it started spinning around wildy.

*A-dom:* _We’re in the center of a magic building, dumbass. _

Jahar felt non-Creation energies coming from the East and the South and a complete lack of energies coming from the North.  There was Creation energies in the West and from below.  He told Luck that he was going to go have a conversation with Squishy, and then promptly walked back to Ralph.

When Jahar eventually got to Squishy, the conversation consisted of Squishy saying *RAIN!!!* and _Scrubby Scrubby_ a lot.  They did manage to get out of him that he let Air out of his circle.  Someone let Squishy out a long time ago.  They also found out that he now had orders to make it rain.  Before he had orders not to.  He didn’t know what happened to Wood, because Ralph wouldn’t let him go out.  He got rid of Fire because he made Squishy boil with anger.

Jade’s Luck tried to expedite matters by dunking Jahar under the water to get him to look at the binding circle.  Squishy got the bright idea to make the water swirl around in a vortex.  This dragged Jade’s Luck underwater too.

Back up in the doohickey room, A-dom broke out the keg and mugs he swiped from the inn back in town.  A-dom, Tiger, Gareth, and Cindy proceeded to drink heavily and sing.

Jade’s Luck managed to get her head back to the surface and yell at Squishy to stop.  When Jahar got a good look at the circle, he found that Squishy was partially powering the Manse.  He explained to Jade’s Luck (away from Squishy) that Squishy didn’t have a whole lot of self awareness and or actual feelings and that he needed to stay in the circle.  She told him that the Fire Elemental area was filled with water.  They went back to Squishy and asked him if he was keeping the water inside the Fire Elemental room.  He said he had only filled it.  When she asked him if they could just poke a hole in it to let it drain, he got a terrified look on his face and told them they didn’t want to do that.  When asked why, he didn’t know, and told them to just go talk to Rocky.

They eventually headed back up to the doohickey room to find the others drinking and singing.  Cindy was rather drunk by now.  Jade’s Luck tried to convince Gareth to make a bucket to hold some water, but he told her he didn’t have the materials.  An argument ensued about procuring the materials from the forest, which A-dom refused to do.

*Jade’s Luck:* _You don’t have a problem being told to go fight with stuff when it’s a six year old child._

*A-dom:* _Yeah, but a six year old child doesn't explode into poisonous gas. _

After a lengthy discussion about mountain building, they headed down to go speak to Rocky.  Gareth put together some bedding for Cindy so she could sleep it off.  While going through a lengthy corridor, they came to a large, stone door on the east side of the hallway.  Inside was a long dining room with a big double table.  There were a whole bunch of ghosts sitting around and a guy sitting at the other end.  He was a pale-faced man with black hair and was holding a muffin in his hand.

*A-dom:* _Can I buy that muffin from you?_

*Muffin Man:* _Who the hell are you? _

*A-dom:* _We’re Adventurers!_

*Muffin Man:* _Get rid of them! _

*_Ghosts all stand_*

*A-dom:* _Can I have a muffin? _

*Muffin Man:* _No! _

*A-dom:* (quietly) _Please? _

Big battle ensued.  The Muffin Man escaped through a back door while the Circle dealt with the ghosts.  A-dom smashed ghosts with the table, which had the unfortunate affect of destroying the muffins on it.  Jahar did a leg-sweep, taking Gareth down.  Most of the ghosts dematerialized once Gareth went into ginsu mode.  Tiger ran along the wall and on top of ghosts’ heads to follow behind the Muffin Man.

Tiger found a smaller room beyond this one.  Inside along one wall was a smaller door that started about waist high on one wall and a larger, normal door along another.  When A-dom came in right behind Tiger, Tiger told him to take the larger door while he took the smaller one.  A-dom smashed through the door, splintering it.  Water started spraying from some pipes immediately after he smashed the door to the pantry.  Water was getting all over the flour, so A-dom crimped the pipe to stop the water.  Tiger dove into the small hole in the wall and started climbing down.  He found a rope going down the center of the hole and a box farther down.  Jade’s Luck entered the room and yelled at A-dom for the piping.  Gareth entered the room and thought what A-dom was doing was okay, so he dived down the hole in the wall.  Jahar entered the room and told A-dom to stop or he’d blow up the Manse.

In the dumbwaiter shaft, Tiger looked up to see Gareth filling up the shaft above him and rapidly approaching.  He flattened himself against the wall.  As Gareth went scraping by, Tiger was wedged between him and the wall, scraping him along a little.  Gareth was much too heavy for the roof of the dumbwaiter.  When Gareth came to a stop at the bottom, he was wearing a wooden dumbwaiter like a shirt, wedged underneath his armpits.  Gareth wiggled down out of dumbwaiter, making more cracking and crunching sounds.

*Jahar:* _Stop that before we all die! _

*Gareth:* _I found the hole. _

*Jahar:* _I think you made the hole! _

Gareth found himself in a large cavern with a couple of doorways going off in various directions.  There were also a bunch of monkeys walking around.

*Gareth:* _I found monkeys! _

One of the monkeys walked up to Gareth.  He offered it candy.  The monkey took the candy.

*Head Monkey:* _Thank you.  Do you want something?_

When questioned, the monkey told them there were no more muffins, that another guy did just come down there, and which way he went.  

*Gareth:* _Get down here quickly!_

As Gareth and Tiger went after the guy, Jahar carefully went down the dumbwaiter, making sure not to break anything.  Jade’s Luck also went down carefully.  A-dom, however, took the Gareth approach to getting down.

**CRUNCH! **

Jahar bitched some more at A-dom.  They ran after Gareth and Tiger.  Luckily for them, Gareth is slow enough that they would catch up.  Gareth and Tiger came to an intersection, where one path led back up and another led down.  They chose down.

The others caught up as they ran down this tunnel.  The tunnel went up again and down and squiggled, but mostly went south until they reached water.  The room looked like Squishy’s, but it was filled to the top inch with water.  The water itself was a placid, foul blackish green.  Jahar picked up a rock and chucked it in the water.

*A-dom:* _Hello Mr. Demon come out. _

**Strange bubbling/hissing noise comes from the water**

*Tiger:* _I’m pretty sure that was demonic. _

While Water Elemental sounded like a weird amalgamation of Sea tongue and Old Realm, this sounded like a foul bastardization of High Realm that just sounded like a long string of curses.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Wash your mouth out with soap!_

Tiger stuck his head in the water and saw a red, fiery guy sitting in a binding circle.

*Tiger:* _I’ll help you out of this.  Have you seen anyone else come down? _

*Fire Demon:* _No. Letmeoutletmeoutletmeout. _

*Tiger:* _I need to talk to my friends to figure out how to get the water out for you._

*Fire Demon:* _Break the circle. _

*A-dom:* _Do you have candy? _

*Fire Demon:* _Nooooooooo. _

*A-dom:* _Okay.  We’re not going to break the circle if you don’t have candy. _

*Fire Demon:* _I’ve got candy. _

*A-dom:* _Yeah, that’s what I thought. _(to Circle)_ That’s a demon. _

They backtracked to the intersection and went the other way.  It led back up some stairs to an intersection with a hallway they had been in before.  They raced back to the doohickey too to check on the little old lady.  Gareth ran over to Ralph and found out the Muffin Man had run outside.  Apparently the Muffin Man was a recent addition to the list.  This annoyed A-dom.  Gareth, A-dom and Tiger ran the way the guy had gone while Jahar and Jade’s Luck discussed.  They found the guy’s path, which ended in a giant gopher hole.  After fetching the other two, Jahar figured out that the guy had burrowed through the Earth to get away.  Must have been the Porposing Worm of Hate.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Hmm.. If we got Squishy to make it rain really hard for about half an hour… _

*Jahar:* _We need subjects, not water zombies.  We’re not going to catch him.  Lets go inside. _

Back in the monkey room, three monkeys were huddled around the dumbwaiter trying to fix it.

Talking with the talking monkey, they found out his name was Jeeves.  This amused A-dom and he asked Jeeves if he knew how to make more of himself.  Jeeves responded with pelvic thrusts.  They explored the storage rooms before going on to talk to Rocky.

They found another water filled cavern down a hallway.  Jahar stuck his head in to see a pile of mud within a binding circle.

*Jahar:* _Are you happy like that?  You don’t look happy. _

*_Mud grumbles_*

Meanwhile, Jade’s Luck was having a conversation with Tiger and A-dom in the background.

*Jade’s Luck:* _I am not a sorcerer! _

When Jade’s Luck spoke, the mud stood up in a vaguely human form.

*Muddy (gravely voice):* _ Familiar! (pause) You sorcerer! (pause) Contract over! Let me out!_

*Jade’s Luck:* (meekly innocent voice) _I’m not a sorcerer.  I’m only seventeen._

*Jahar:* _And she’s a virgin. _

*Muddy:* _ Summoned for year and a day.  Been here… _ *pulls out chalkboard* _.  Me been here 367,682 days longer than necessary._

*Jade’s Luck:* (meekly innocent voice) _I don’t want to argue with you, but I’m only seventeen.  I don’t remember doing any of this._ (to Gareth) _ Do you? _

_Gareth got a vision of himself, with breasts, talking to a really handsome looking guy named Tellus the Fierce.  Tellus was talking about sticking elementals into binding circles to run a magic building that his wife designed.  Gareth then said that that was a bad idea._

*Gareth:* _I remember a conversation, well, I had boobs, which was weird, with a guy called Tellus the Fierce, about sticking elementals in binding circles to run a magic building.  I thought that was a bad idea. _

Jahar found out from Muddy that his job in the Celestial Court was to be an island.  If he wasn’t in the circle, he would leave and the island would cease to exist.

*A-dom:* _We want things to be in the circle. _

*Muddy:* (gravely voice) _ No! Bad!_

They left Muddy to go back to the monkey area.  Tiger and Gareth stuck around there while A-dom, Jade’s Luck, and Jahar went to check out the Air area.  Gareth went around fixing the broken stuff (dumbwaiter, door, water pipe)

At an intersection, the trio found a plaque on the east wall.

_*The loving home of Tellus the Fierce and Cindy*_

_Jahar got a vision of himself as a very ugly woman (Wejin the Hideous) talking to some guy who was very self righteous and annoying and handsome and always talking about all of the women he could shag._

*Jahar:* (to Jade’s Luck) _There was a time when you liked whores. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _I don’t dislike whores._

*Jahar:* _You liked to use them as much as you could._

The plaque did nothing for Jade’s Luck.

*Jahar:* _I don’t remember who Cindy was.  You were Tellus the Fierce._

*A-dom:* _I wanna remember stuff.. _

*Jahar:* _You’d remember being a compassionate little girl.._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Did I shag him a lot._

*Jahar:* _You remember how I said Rosewind was a little girl.  Well, Tellus was Rosewind’s father. _

*Jade’s Luck:* (hysterical laughter) _I’m your daddy!  Ha ha! _

*A-dom:* _Right… My daddy is back on the island, somewhere._

They continued on until they heard some demon summoning going on upstairs.  Jahar recognized it as being the fast and loose, uncontrollable way of summoning.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Umm. That’s bad. We need to go get Gareth and Tiger now. _

The chanting stopped and then started again.  To Jahar, it sounded like the demons were helping to summon more more quickly.  Jade’s Luck ran back while Jahar had A-dom protect him.

*Jahar:* _I need you to protect me from the demons, but don’t get in front of me cause of the butterflies._

When Jade’s Luck was a reasonable distance away, she started yelling for help.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Demons Coming! Demons Coming! Help! Help! _

A-dom and Jahar snuck closer to get a closer look at the summoning.  They saw a big room with an upright stone circle.  There was one guy in purple and four ugly demons (two small, two bigger) dancing around and chanting.






Gareth was the first to hear Jade’s Luck yelling.

*Gareth:* _Hey Tiger.  Demons. _

The two ran off in her direction.

*_Clankity Clankity Clankity Clank_*

*Gareth:* _I need to remember to yell at Jade’s Luck about all these stairs._

When Jahar heard the clanking of Gareth’s armor, he began casting.  Jahar started to glow as he began sucking huge amounts of energy from the surrounding area.  Three demons broke off from the chanting to head towards A-dom and Jahar.  Jade’s Luck did some fancy back flips, diving through Jahar’s legs, and chucking her chakram.  She also jumped on Jahar’s shoulders and tried to scare the demons.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Cease Your Naughtiness!_

*Ryan:* _Cute Puppies Do Not Appreciate This! _

The demons botched their summing and created a hole in the building.  The raging bonfire that was Gareth dove in front of Jahar to protect him from a poison dart.  A second later, a giant octopus with flailing tentacles formed around Jahar as Obsidian Butterflies came over his shoulders.  Gareth drew up his sword to block the butterflies from hitting him.  As Gareth dropped to the ground, a Golden Bear appeared around him.  Jade’s Luck leapt off of Jahar’s shoulders and onto his head to avoid the butterflies. Tiger folded out of the way.  When the dust settled, Garath was buried four feet deep beneath the butterflies.  The guy was decently hurt and standing waist deep in butterflies.  There were a couple of demons standing their seriously hurt.  The stone circle was gone, as well as the far wall.  Both rooms were filled in obsidian butterflies.  There was an image of an obsidian monolith off in the distance behind Jahar giving off the impression of smiling.

The demons dematerialized, leaving the guy along.  Jahar ran across the butterflies with his swords drawn, kicking up obsidian butterflies at the guy’s face with the tips of his swords.  Gareth luckily took no damage as Jahar ran overtop him.  He just worked on digging himself out.  The guy glowed darker and darker as he wiggled out of the way of several attacks.  Before Tiger dealt the killing blow, the guy was had a Vampire Bat glowing around him.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 11/26/05 session - “30 Minute Manse (repairs)”*

_Synopsis of 11/26/05 session_

*“30 Minute Manse (repairs)”*

As the Circle was standing on top of (well, Gareth was still crawling his way out from underneath) four feet of obsidian butterflies, Essense started flaring off the walls and fires started popping up all over.  Monkey Ninjas appeared out of the walls and landed on Jade’s Luck and Tiger.  The second was an impressive feet, since Tiger was standing on the ceiling.  Still, they’re monkey ninjas; they do that.






*Head Monkey Ninja:* _ WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO DO?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _ We killed the bad guy._

*Head Monkey Ninja:* _ WE’RE ALL GOING TO DROWN!_

*_Random sputtering from Jade’s Luck and Tiger_*

*Head Monkey Ninja:* _ ACTUALLY WE’RE ALL GOING TO BLOW UP BEFORE WE DROWN. THIS IS VERY BAD!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _How do we fix it?  He cast the spell.  Maybe he knows._

*Head Monkey Ninja:* _ SOMEBODY HAS TO BE THE MASTER!_

As Jade’s Luck and Jahar tried to extract more information from the monkey ninjas, the monkeys got very irritated.  Apparently the dead Death knight Jade’s Luck was standing on was the former master.  And, apparently Tiger killing the guy didn’t automatically make him the master.  After a monkey ninja helped Gareth out of the butterflies, Jahar got the ninjas to tell him that becoming the master had something to do with the Master Room.  The head monkey ninja instructed them to take the important stuff off the body before pointing them towards the Master Room (he couldn’t get down on the floor because the butterflies would hurt is feet).
They collected a multifaceted-gem that was about an inch and a half in diameter and  made out of five materials (Ruby, Sapphire, Diamond, Emerald, & Gold) all fitted together. The other item was a bird egg-shaped stone that was made out of five different colors of Jade (Black, Red, Blue, Green, Ice Blue) all swirled together.

Each member of the Circle started to regain Essense at an enormous rate since it was bleeding out of the walls and soaking into everything.  They weren’t sure why, but they knew it couldn’t be a good thing if they absorbed too much Essense.

The Master Room was at the top of the building.  It was a large room with clear walls (like big thick glass) so one could observe the areas surrounding the Manse.  In the center of the room was an S-shaped loveseat (so a couple could sit and face each other). There was a pedestal on each of the armrests (one was faceted and the other was smooth).  Gareth found the chairs were amazing and he couldn’t possibly make something this nice.  The chair looked like it was a single polished uncut diamond, but comfy.  Tiger and Jahar sat down and tried to attune to the Manse, but couldn’t figure it out.

*Head Monkey Ninja:* _ FASTER! WHY CAN’T YOU DO THIS FASTER? WE’RE ALL GOING TO DIE!_

Jahar noticed the word Cindy written in Old Realm on the side he was sitting on and Tellus was written on the side Tiger was sitting on.  Jahar felt it working, but felt something was wrong.  Gareth stood around with nothing to do.  He offered to rebuild the wall, but Jahar didn’t think that was a good idea.

*Jahar:* _Jade’s Luck! Sit in Tiger’s chair!_

Jade’s Luck sat down in Tiger’s lap.  Monkey ninjas slapped their foreheads.  Once Tiger got up, Jade’s Luck properly sat in the seat.  Jahar got up and let Tiger sit in the spot he had been in.  This time, it seemed to work right.  The head monkey ninja then started referring to Tiger as Mistress and Jade’s Luck as Master.  The group (Circle & monkey ninjas) then all went to talk to Rocky to see how they could fix this.  As they ran through the rubble room again, a monkey ninja (Bob) went up in flames.  Gareth sent away his armor.  Several Circle members started activating charms willy-nilly to burn essense.

Once they got to Rocky’s room, Tiger asked him to tell him how to make the Manse not go boom.

*Rocky:* _Unh-unh.  I’ve been stuck here for 367,682 days longer than necessary. And I’m not going to help you unless you get me out of here._

Tiger got Rocky to promise that the island wouldn’t disappear when they let him out of the binding circle and he agreed to let Rocky out.  While Tiger waited for Jahar and Jade’s Luck to verify this, Gareth started burning with light and let out a scream of pain.  Tiger sanctified the deal and they let Rocky out.

Rocky instructed them on how to summon an Earth Elemental the fast and dangerous way.  Jahar, Tiger, Jade’s Luck, and Rocky formed a circle around the binding circle and started summoning.  Gareth went outside the room.  When a new Earth Elemental splorted into the binding circle, Rocky apologized to him and told the Circle to go to the wood circle.  

Tiger and Jade’s Luck, with their lightening speed and monkey leaping, were the first to arrive.  Rocky, having passed through the earth, was already waiting for them.  Once Gareth got there, he screamed out in pain as his body burst into flames again.

They could all see huge flames of essence were shooting into the building from all four directions, riding up the sides of the building and shooting out the top in a big pillar making a miles high light show.  Gareth then pointed out to the others exactly which plants were the binding circle and which were the nasty plants.  A short fight ensued where the others squished the demon before Gareth could join the fight.

Rocky, Jahar, and Jade’s Luck then summoned a new Wood Elemental while Gareth wandered inside to check on what he suspected would be Cindy’s remains.  The building stopped burning as the new Wood and Earth Elementals repaired the Manse.  While Jahar and Gareth wanted to get rid of the Fire demon, they were outvoted by Tiger and Jade’s Luck, because they wanted time to heal and regain willpower.  Gareth and Jahar really didn’t like the fact that the other two were now connected to a demon, but couldn’t convince them that time was of the essence.  So, they decided to sit around till the second morning to heal and regain willpower.  Gareth’s normal damage healed, but the aggravated burns across his body resisted his healing charms.  The last time he remember feeling this bad was when he was stabbed by something more powerful than a god.

*Gareth:*_  Guys, I really don’t like the fact that the rest of this isn’t healing.  Let’s not do that again.  No more obsidian butterflies inside the house._

Jahar wandered off to the dining hall to be alone.  After Jade’s Luck had healed up, she went off in search of Jahar and muffins to destroy (she didn’t want to destroy Jahar, just the muffins).

Tiger made a note to have muffins made once they had restored the Fire Elemental and cooking staff, as right now, the cooking staff would be demonic cooking monkeys.  This would be funny, but dangerous.

After discussing with Jahar, Luck and Tiger set the monkeys to the task of emptying the water from the fire elemental’s room and the wood elemental to the task of making more buckets for the monkey bucket brigade.  As Gareth laid down in the doohickey room on the bedding he had put together for Cindy, he watched monkeys walk past with clearly inferior buckets.  If he was in less pain, he’d have cared more.

The night before they went to take care of the Fire Elemental, Jahar approached Tiger.

*Jahar:*_  I assume you are expecting me to help with this?_

*Tiger:*_  Might be a good idea. We’re going to need help with the summoning, at least._

*Jahar:*_  Then I’m going to have to use sorcery and rest afterwards._

*Tiger:*_  Okay._

In the morning, after Jahar had cast Bones of Stone and regained the essence from it, a grumpy Gareth, a slightly sulky Jahar, a peppy Jade’s Luck, and an eager Patient Tiger gathered outside the Fire Elemental room.  Tiger took a certain sadistic pleasure in powering up in front of the demon.

*Dan:*_  I’ll be making eleven attacks the first round. _

*Alex:*_ Do I really need to be here?_

*Paul:*_  It’s possible he might miss and the demon might attack him for you to take the blow._

*Alex:*_ Nah, I’ve taken enough damage and he’s really good at dodging.  I’m going to leave my sword in its sheath, though._

Tiger blurred in a flurry of blows (punches, kicks, head butts and then sword blows).  Amazingly enough, the demon was still standing when he was finished.  Jade’s Luck tried to slash an X in the demon’s face with her war fan, but it ended up being more of a Y.  The demon attacked Jade’s Luck before Gareth drew his sword and lopped its head off.

*Gareth:*_ Okay. Go about your business of summoning.  I’m going to go and see about laying down._

One banishing and summoning later.

*Fire Elemental:* (waves)_ Hello.  Sorry, I’m talking to some monkeys. They apparently want orders.  I’m a little confused.  Give me a little bit to get used to the job._

Jahar wandered off to find the Air Elemental place.  Once he got there, he sat down and waited for the others.  Jade’s Luck wandered back to talk to Ralph and get him to take all of the Porposing Worms off the list.  She then dragged Gareth (probably not literally, since he can way a ton when he wants to) off to find the Air Elemental circle with Tiger.  They found Jahar outside on a big deck with a nice view and railings all around and a hole in the deck, which Jahar was looking at.

*Jade’s Luck:*_  Hey, what’s that?_

*Jahar:*_  It’s a hole._

*Jade’s Luck:*_  Well, why are you looking at it?_

It was a wooden circle with lots of runes around it and a big crack through it on one side (don’t ask me how a circle has sides).  Jade’s Luck tried to get Wood to fix it, but he couldn’t.  Strange how Elementals don’t know how to make Elemental Binding Circles.

*Tiger:*_  So, we need to wait to summon an air elemental until after Gareth can fix the circle._

*Gareth:*_ Umm. I’m not Magical Mojo Boy.  I don’t know how to fix this._

*Tiger:*_  I know, but you’re Mr. Fix It, so I figure it will take a combination of the two of you._

*Jahar:*_  I know how it can be fixed._

*Jade’s Luck:*_  So you’re good on the theory but light on the actual know-how._

*Tiger:*_  He has the know how, just not the ability. I think that’s what he is trying to say._

Tiger then proceeded to change the subject, ignoring Jahar.

*Tiger:*_  So, who was the guy we killed [on the second floor]?_

*Gareth:*_ Don’t know.  We killed the Porposing Worm of Hate.  The Porposing Worm of Vengeance got away.  Lets call the third one The Porposing Worm of Lust._

*Paul:*_  I don’t even want to think about the Porposing Worm of Lust._

*Liz:*_  Too late._

Jade’s Luck questioned Gareth about acceptable weather patterns.  He explained to her how the island was now mostly a tropical rain forest and how she could go about changing it to something else gradually, if she wanted.  She and Tiger wandered off to check on the monkeys’ progress on the water and butterflies.  Gareth looked around, remembered he was in a good amount of pain, and went back to laying down.  Jahar stayed up there and sulked. 

Jade’s Luck and Tiger figured they’d talk to Squishy about rain later and, with the now active volcanoes, talk to Fire about no lava.  The monkeys had finished removing the water from the Fire Elemental room and were mostly done with throwing the butterflies into the forest around the Manse.  Jade’s Luck told the cooking staff not to make muffins and Tiger told them to make them.  The result was the monkeys made muffins, but made sure Jade’s Luck didn’t see them.  She then told them that there shall be no muffins in her presence.  Every once in a while, she saw a monkey running away from her with a covered platter.

The two wandered down to the former butterfly room to look at the destroyed vertical arch.  Wanting to repair it, Luck went to go talk to Squishy to find out what it looked like so Earth could repair it.  She negotiated with Squishy, conceding a part of the island he could always rain on and occasional escapes from the circle so he could wander around.  She then let Squishy out so he could now talk to newRocky and describe it.  Rocky physically fixed it, but the magic was another story.

Jahar wandered by and, upon seeing it reconstructed, remembered walking through it and ending up somewhere else.  He had a clue of how to re-enchant it, but it would require a lot of rare components.  Then he wandered back to the Air Elemental circle.

Gareth brought Jahar up some beer, then went to teach monkey how to properly create furniture.  Some indeterminate time later, Jade’s Luck went back up to the Air Elemental place to find Jahar sitting there with an empty tankard next to him.

*Jade’s Luck:*_ You’ve been up here a while.  Find anything more out about the circle?_

*Jahar:*_ Not since I was first here. (pause) Easy enough to fix._

*Jade’s Luck:*_ How do we fix it?_

*Jahar:*_ Just need Gareth._

*Jade’s Luck:*_ Gareth knows how to fix it?_

*Jahar:*_ I need to tell him what to do._

*Jade’s Luck:*_ Oh. Well, You should have said that._

*Jahar:*_ You all wandered off._

Jade’s Luck wandered off to find Gareth.  Down in the monkey caverns, she found Gareth trying to get the monkeys to not stick a square peg into a round hole.  She told him Jahar needed his assistance in fixing the circle.

*Gareth:*_ One second.  Nono NO!  You. THIS way. NoO.  …I need a whip…_

He decided what he was doing was probably a hopeless cause anyway and went up to see Jahar.  He found Jahar exactly where he left him.

*Gareth:*_ Did you want more beer? _

Jahr rattled off a list of much more wood than he actually needed.  He asked for multiple cubits of certain types and a couple of whole trees.  Gareth came back with all the wood Jahar requested.  Jahar instructed Gareth which tiny sections of the wood he brought back they actually needed and exactly how they needed to be cut. He then filled in the crack to complete the circle, as instructed by Jahar.

With all this extra wood, Gareth had lots of fun.  He made himself a walking stick out of some of the silvery wood.  He also made a perfect excellent carving of Jeeves. 

*Jahar:*_ How do you get the monkeys to cart this wood away?_

*Gareth:*_ I don’t get the monkeys to do anything._

Jahar got the attention of a wandering monkey.

*Jahar:*_ You there!  Can you put the wood somewhere better than up here?_

*_Monkey shrugs_*

*Jahar:*_ Stupid monkey._

Gareth proceeded to start chucking the trees off the balcony a la caber toss.  He went for style for half of them and distance for the other half.

While Jade’s Luck and Tiger were roaming the grounds around the Manse, they heard lots of crashing in the distance.  They had several ‘good’ ideas while out wandering around.  Jade’s Luck wanted to make a little pond near the Manse with a miniature ship so they could have monkey pirates.  Tiger wanted to get Squishy to make a rain clock (three columns of rain that rotated at different speeds).

Jahar started getting impatient while watching Gareth have fun.

*Gareth:*_ Yeah. Okay.  I did that stuff. Now what?_

*Jahar:*_ Well, once you get the monkeys to move the wood off the roof we can continue._

*Gareth:*_ I can’t get the monkeys to move the wood off the roof.  Sides, this is fun._

*Jahar:*_ Well, I figure Jade’s Luck or Tiger will wander by eventually and they can get the monkeys to move the wood off._

Gareth went back downstairs and talked with Chef, giving him the idea to make sundrop candy.  They thought it was a good idea, so made a small batch.  Gareth then took a nap.

Eventually Jade’s Luck and Tiger came back.  A monkey offered Jade’s Luck candy.  Gareth got around to informing Jade’s Luck that Jahar was looking for them.  Just as Jahar was getting impatient enough to go down and find them when Jade’s Luck was coming upstairs.

Along with Tiger, Luck and Jahar went up and summoned an air elemental.  Tiger found the head scout monkey and instructed him to look for the Porposing Worm of Vengeance and any other Porposing Worms.  They didn’t find the Porposing Worm.  They didn’t find the Friendly Maiden.  They didn’t find the canoes.  And, finally, there was no barrel on the shore.

Jade’s Luck had Gareth make a little stone urn for Cindy’s ashes and took them outside to bury them.  While she was outside burying, a muffin appeared in her hand with A-dom standing next to her.

*Jade’s Luck:*_ Hi A-dom._

*A-dom:*_ Ha Ha._

The muffin was alright.  Jade’s Luck added the rest of the Circle to Ralph’s list.  Ralph still wouldn’t add A-dom to the list, though.

Eventually Squishy came up to complain to Jade’s Luck cause the Air Elemental kept messing up his rain patterns.

When the Circle got together, they discussed searching out the other villages to inform them of the management change.  Gareth wandered off to draw up new boat plans.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 12/12/05 session - “Debate Club”*

_Synopsis of 12/12/05 session_

*“Debate Club”*

Since Gareth wandered off to go build some boats, the others decided to take their time doing things.  Jade’s Luck talked to the Elementals to get a feel of what the island looked like.  Wood told her that there were clearings to the north and to the east.  He was concerned with all of the poisonous and nasty plants in the area.  The Fire Elemental told her that he had two volcanoes and he wanted more.  The Air Elemental was annoyed with the lack of power coming from his direction.  The Earth Elemental was freaking out because the other Elementals were much more powerful than he was.  They found out that the island wasn’t a mountain from the ocean floor but a pillar that mushrooms out to become and island that was being held up by the Earth Elemental.  They discussed for a while what to do about that problem, but got nowhere.

Somehow they got on the subject of Jahar’s mother.

*A-Dom:* _ You hated this woman so much you wanted to sneak inside her womb and burst out of it from the inside.  She's your mom, but you thought it was very important to be inside her to take her down._

They then discussed getting other manse and who would be the husband and wife.  It was all very disturbing. Even more disturbing than the discussion about building an Elemental Hotel.

*A-Dom:* _An importer exporter art gallery type thing.  With weapons._

*Jahar:* _And stables.  Maybe zombie horses._

*A-Dom:* _ Oooh._

*Jade’s Luck:* _No! No horses! No stables! _

Jahar and A-dom then went into a discussion on the merits of non-equine zombie mounts.  A-dom actually got Jade’s Luck to agree he could have a zombie centipede mount and Tiger sealed the agreement.

While they were discussing, a small creature with four wings flew up to them.  Strangely, only Jade’s Luck saw him.






*Freaky winged thing:* _ Greetings!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well hello.  That is a remarkable colorful neck decoration. _

*Freaky winged thing:* _ Thank you.  My name is Spinky and I’m from the Central Fluxful Department of Audits for the Misuse of Divine Powers.  I am here to audit you.  Tellus the Fierce, alias Jade’s Luck.  Let’s see here._ *pulls out a little briefcase and rifles through some papers* _  An audit was filled against Tellus the Fierce some three hundred and sixty six thousand nine hundred thirty three days ago by the Western Spirit Court of Bala-Lalala regarding the inappropriate imprisonment of one of their Earth Elementals, commonly referred to as Rocky, for well over three hundred and sixty days more than his year and a day contract._

Jahar began to respond, but then was reminded he could neither see nor hear the creature.

*Jahar:* _I can’t hear you._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Huh?_

*Spinky:* _The audit was authorized by the Celestial Department of Audits for the Misuse of Divine Powers over two hundred and sixteen thousand days ago.  The subject of the audit was found to be hiding at the time. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _I’m sorry. I don’t think I was alive. _

*Spinky:* _Not an excuse.  Your Celestial Representative was unable to provide your whereabouts at the time and was unwilling to provide a full proxy for you. _

Jahar tried to interrupt the creature he neither saw nor heard again, but was rudely told to stay out of it.

*Jade’s Luck:* _I’m sorry, what manner of creature are you?  I’m afraid I don’t rec..._

*Spinky:* _I’m a Celestial Auditor.  He did, however, insist that you would be returning at some point, so the item was shelved until you could be found.  A few weeks ago we received  a message from the Western Spirits Courts of Bala-Lalala that Rocky has finally returned to his family and friends who were missing him so.  The audit was then modified from the previous three hundred and sixty days to a three hundred and sixty six thousand nine hundred thirty three days of unnecessary and unwanted imprisonment.  An item claim of inelemental boarding and cruel conditions was added to the charge.  Now, if you will just escort me to the prison where Rocky was being kept so I can judge the appropriateness of the claim of inelemental and cruel living conditions we can move along to your confession._

The Circle ‘quickly’ discussed squishing the auditor.  A-dom thought it would be fun.  Jahar thought it would be ineffectual and bad.  He did suggest to have Squishy testify in her defense.

*Ryan (impersonating CA):* _What were the conditions in here?_

*Ryan (impersonating Squishy):* _Raaaaaaain. _

*Ryan (impersonating CA):* _How do you feel about that?_

*Ryan (impersonating Squishy):* _Raaaaaaain. _

Jade’s Luck and group led Spinky down to the Earth Elemental’s binding room.  

*Spinky:* _Awfully small binding circle. *tisks* (inaudible comment) And Rocky was confined to this space, oh hello there. (more inaudible comments)_

*Jade’s Luck:* _That’s what he said.  We only got here a couple days ago.  Apparently it was a different incarnation of me that I don’t remember._

*Spinky:* _So you just left him here unattended three hundred and sixty six thousand days._

*Jahar:* _I think we’re approaching this the wrong way.  I also don’t think we should admit to a lot of these things._

*Jade’s Luck:* _What he said. _

*Jahar:* _You’re recording everything we’ve said. _

*Spinky:* _Of course not.  I have a perfect memory._

Jade’s Luck tried to get out of it by telling Spinky how many days old she was and had memory of.  Spinky didn’t seem to care and told her to speak to her Celestial Representative about her faulty management.  She told him she was trying to make things better with what limited knowledge she had.  Spinky said that would help her with future crimes, but not the case in question.  She asked who her divine representative was and how she got in contact with him.  He responded that it was the Unconquered Sun.

She found out that if she gave a full confession, they’d drop the inelemental charge for her.  The punishment would be seizure of all of her assets and property, which would be auctioned off and given to the representatives of the effected parties.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Do I have any assets? _

*Jahar:* _You’re standing in one. _

*Spinky:* _Of course, should you refuse to confess, we’ll be forced to do a full and detailed audit of every celestial power you have ever used in your entire lives.  Which is a process, which I’m told, has produced an unnaturally high rate of suicides in Solars, so I would advise against it.  Full confessions are best._

*Tiger:* _Decline confession.  I want to see what happens._

Jade’s Luck tried to find out about an appeal, but it didn’t sound like a good way to go.  She did find out that they’d just be seizing her property and assets in heaven, which she found out she had.  She took to referring to that stuff as imaginary to annoy the auditor (the note to God).

She signed the confession, stating she had no memory of that time.  She wrote a very silly note to her Divine Representative.  She closed it with saying she didn’t really confess and that she was signing the confession under threat of a full audit.  Jahar started to annoy the auditor with stupid questions.

*Jade’s Luck:* _You know, he could probably find an audit for you if you annoy him enough._

*Spinky:* _What was your name again? _

With that taken care of, they proceeded to discuss how to make the new Earth Elemental’s job easier.  They talked with Fire to see about expanding the pillar with lava to better support the island.  They also discussed making more pillars, which Fire said he could do with more volcanoes.  Jade’s Luck expressed the desire for him to be careful because to keep the mortals alive.

*Jahar:* _But you could have your very own village of charred black people._

*A-dom:* _That’d be awesome. _

They sent monkeys out to survey the island.  Three days later, the monkeys came back.  They discussed some more, until Jade’s Luck suggested they discuss things while they walked to a settlement.  So, they left the Manse heading north and continued talking.  Jade’s Luck actually had a vision of the past, which she found a little freaky, but cool.  She remembered standing on the very same island yelling, “_Why won’t you give me any clue?_”

*A-dom:* _Please worship the Unconquered Sun.  We don’t know HOW to worship the Unconquered Sun, but, you know, make something up. _

*Jahar:* _With all the literature gone, we obviously have to make it up, so lets start._

*A-dom:* _Okay, what we do is we line them up and we make them all worship a different way.  And, the one that doesn’t get smote, is the right one._

They started wondering where they were going to build the temple on this island.  Then Tiger got the idea that the Circle just needed a ship big enough that they could cart around prefabricated temple parts for easy construction when they arrived at an island.  Then they got into the topic of prefabricated followers, which A-dom liked cause that would involve zombies.

When they got to the north beach, they found that there was power coming from the north, but it was being rooted underground, where it stopped.  They immediately blamed the Porposing Worm of… Whatever (they couldn’t seen to remember Vengeance’s name).  So, they snuck up towards where the power was going to investigate and kick ass.  A-dom and Tiger played ‘who is stealthier.’  Since it was the middle of the day and there were people milling about, Tiger couldn’t go everywhere he wanted to.  A-dom made it so others didn’t notice him and just walked behind everyone.  Clearly A-dom was the winner.  He found the people here were praying to a rain god.  They were all very pale-skinned people who were now very sunburned.

*Crazy People:* _Please take away the evil light in the sky who burns us!  This the Evil One Eyed Sky Demon with his burning rays of Hate. Please come back to us! Please do not forsake us!  Bring forth the Goat!_

The guy leading them was in hooded robes, but seemed to be one of them.  They finished the animal sacrifice and all but one shuffled into a very small building (analogous to clowns and a car).  The one left outside went back to sorting fishing nets.  A-dom checked out the building and found a long staircase going down into the earth.  Jahar found the power from the north going down there. A-dom snuck down and found a small cavern with a sacred flame and paintings on the walls and more stairs going down.  There was also a barracuda bird on a perch. A-dom noticed that his crystal was pulsing light.  Then the string it was on turned into a snake.

When A-dom returned to the others, he was carrying a lump of coal attached to a snake.

*A-dom:* _It still works! _

*Jahar:* _A-dom, it’s dead._

*A-dom:* _But it was the best whatsit ever! _

Jahar began casting sorcery.  The guy casting nets saw this, screamed, and ran inside.  When Jahar finished, he said, ‘oops.’

*Jahar:* _We should probably go down sooner than later, cause they know we’re here._

Of course, knowing the Circle, sooner wasn’t going to happen.  They stood around discussing instead of acting.  Jahar kept trying to direct them down the stairs, but the Circle inherently resists leadership.  They got distracted by making sure a fisherman didn’t get help.

Eventually Tiger went downstairs alone, with the others eventually following.  They found a distinct lack of torches for light, but Jahar was glowing with a coruscant aura, so it was all good.  After all, Jahar was glowing with the power of the sun, so what could go wrong?

Tiger got down there first and found the villagers trying to organize and passing out spears.  He relayed this info and the others discussed/argued about what to do until the villagers had plenty of time to organize and move up the stairs.  Jade’s Luck was the only one to notice this.

*Jahar:* _Ideally we won't have to kill them all._

Jade’s Luck ordered the approaching villagers to put down their weapons.  Some of them obeyed.  Luckily, the rest of the Circle either didn’t hear her or didn’t obey her.  She met with limited success again when she ordered them to stop where they were.

*Jade’s Luck:* (to A-dom) _I hear people coming up the stairs._

*A-dom:* (happy) _Grrrr! _

*Jade’s Luck:* (to A-dom) _Don’t kill anyone!_

*A-dom:* (confused)_ Aru? _

Poor A-dom had to obey that order.

Battle was joined.  People were kicked.  People were punched.  People were tossed.  Some fell over the side of the staircase and fell down to the waterfall below.

*Paul:* _Wow.  The wonderful world of mortals with a spear.  (pause) I need more dice. _

*Ryan:* (counts dice)_ One two three four.  Wait a second. You’re trying to kill me! _

There was the yell of _Damn Sun Demons!_ as one guy ended up in the drink.  Some ran away.  It was all very confusing.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 01/02/06 session - “Surprisingly Productive Little Solars”*

_Synopsis of 01/02/06 session_

*“Surprisingly Productive Little Solars”*

Gareth returned to the island after a trip to Atlantis on _The Grumpy Craftsman II_, a small vessel (about 20ft x 5ft) built for speed.  He wasn’t sure where the others were, so he sailed around the island.  He saw a big glowing pillar of light near a small village that he recognized as the casting of a spell.  As he sailed up towards the docks, he saw the glowing figure and several others all run into a building.  As he pulled up to the dock, he noticed a guy laying on it, unconscious. He clearly seemed to have been hit in the head with a rock.  

*Gareth:* _A-dom…_

He took a little bit to look around the village, just so something didn’t come back to bite him in the ass later.  He found a sacrificed goat and it appeared a number of people had been praying by the goat.  Then everyone went into a little tiny building, which was a little strange.  He lazily summoned his armor and strolled over towards the building.  Opening the doors, he found a long staircase going down and started descending.

He then heard Jade’s Luck yell, “And Don’t Kill Them!”  Whoever _them_ were, Gareth wasn’t going to kill them.  He also heard clanging and yelling and other battle sounds coming from down below.

*Gareth:* _Ah.  Clearly they’ve stopped arguing._

Gareth didn’t bother summoning his sword as he made his way down the stairs.  Tiger heard someone coming down the stairs, while A-dom showed he was far too perceptive (9 successes).

*A-dom:* _Gareth’s coming!_

By the time Gareth got down there, they had thoroughly whooped the mortals and were standing around.  Then, a big, multi-prismatic tongue lashed out from the darkness, grabbed Jahar’s foot, and dragged him further into the cave.  Reactions to this varied, with the most common one being the activation of Integrity Protecting Prana.  Following after him was done when they got around to it.

Gareth looked around to see a lot of people standing around, a lot of inferior weapons laying on the ground, and some people fishing others out of the waterfall.

*Gareth:* _So, I take it these are the people we aren’t supposed to kill._

*Tiger:* _Yeah.  We’re here to deal with the sun hating bastards and the Wyld they worship._

*Jade’s Luck:* _They’re not bastards, they’re just misinformed.  I’m sure of it._

Gareth looked over the people and found a guy with a third eye on his neck.

*Gareth:* _You’re not supposed to have that._

*A-dom:* (picks up a sword and heads for guy) _Right! I’m on it._

*Gareth:* (stern voice) _A-dom!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _I’m not sure you should be removing parts of their throats.  That generally leads to people dying._

The guy rather liked his third eye, since it allowed him to look at woman without them noticing.  When asked when he got it, he said it was when he went into the holy cave (which was the glowing cave over there).  That was the first time a tongue had emerged from it, but they had seen an unarmored penguin before.

They found out who the leader was and A-dom told him he’d better be nice to them, because they could make the rain come back, or make the sun shine more.  The leader didn’t believe that the island belonged to the group, saying it belonged to the Rain God.  The leader called down the power of the rain god to smite the Circle.  It didn’t work.  A-dom threatened him with a volcano.

*Jade’s Luck:* _I’m personal friends with the rain god._

*A-dom:* _We call him Squishy._

The leader guy was adamant that they didn’t worship the Wyld, just the Rain God.  The eventually headed down the sacred cave.  It was shiny like it was illuminated by an invisible light source.

*Gareth:* _Hello Mr. Sacred Cave._

*_Sacred Cave emits a loud belch_*

*Gareth:* _I think the Sacred Cave just ate Jahar!_

They walked past a sign that said *Welcome to the Sacred Cave* and came to a saloon style door blocking their passage. Off to the side was a barracuda-bird sitting on a porch.  Gareth offered it a fish, which is happily gobbled up.  Jade’s Luck asked the fish where Jahar was, but it just shrugged. A-dom asked it if there was anything they should know before they went it, but it just shrugged.  He thanked it and went on through the door.  For some strange reason, the others just stood there watching.

Once through, A-dom found the floor moved on the other side, guiding him down the cave.

*Echoing Announcer Voice:* _Welcome welcome welcome to the Sacred Cave!  The cave of tomorrow, showing you the world today!  Everyone now worships the sun god!_

*A-dom:* _Guys, come on in and check this out.  There is a video and everything!_

Gareth and Jade’s Luck followed.  Tiger opted to stay behind, since he wasn’t protected from the Wyld.  Silly git kept putting it off, thinking they wouldn’t have to deal with the Wyld again for a while.  

*Echoing Announcer Voice:* _Welcome welcome welcome to the Wonderful, Fabulous cave of tomorrow!_

Images started flashing up on the wall of temples and shiny people in a field and happiness and A-dom on an undead centipede.  Jade’s Luck then went on and on about blandishments.

*Echoing Announcer Voice:* _All blandishments will be outlawed!_

Pictures of a gallows and people being hung.  Jade’s Luck said that that wasn’t very nice and asked for another future.  The pictures changed to show people being drowned.  She demanded another different one, saying she didn’t want people to be killed at all.  The picture changed to that of people being thrown into a giant, bottomless pit.  A-dom told her to stop arguing with the Wyld.  She went on again about blandishments.

The tunnel ended in a large room with couches and chairs.  A goat was sitting on the couch, smoking a cigar.  The furniture didn’t look carnivorous.  The goat was trying to get the sacrificing one goats stopped and promote the sacrifice of ostriches.  He felt ostriches could be shipped around for this.  A-dom thought there could be money in it.

*Goat:* _Ever met an ostrich?  s, every one of them!_

Jade’s Luck went on again about blandishments.  This was starting to really annoy A-dom.  It is times like this that Gareth likes that he has learned to mostly tune them out.  The goat wanted to know what a blandishment was.  They were no closer to figuring out why she kept going on about them once she defined them.  A-dom asked the goat if he had any more cigars.  He handed A-dom a cigar, which tasted like rutabagas.  They found out there was a guy here that helped with stuff, like the stopping of the sacrificing of goats.  The goat was very helpful and gave them the idea of going to heaven to talk to the Unconquered Sun.

*Gareth:* _You know, you’re supposed to light those._

*A-dom:* _Bleh!  That’d taste like burnt rutabaga!_

*Booming Announcer Voice:* _Now Serving Number 3082!_

A squirrel came running out from underneath the couch and ran through a little door.  A-dom stuck his hand underneath the couch and got stabbed.  Looking underneath, he saw a dust bunny with a dagger.  They argued. A-dom ended up getting another cigar from the goat and giving it to the dust bunny.  Smoke started billowing out from underneath the couch.  A-dom switched couches.  When Jade’s Luck looked, there was a whole family of dust bunnies.

Eventually, Jade’s Luck noticed a little ticket dispenser.  The goat told her they were to go see the guy.  They did find out that the tongue came out the door and brought back Jahar (a strange glowing guy screaming put me down).  Above the door, it read ‘*No Admittance Until Number is Called*.'

A-dom took a number (3,800,000) while Gareth walked through the door.  Gareth went flying back, down the hallway, through the saloon doors, through a front window of a flower shop and landing on some flowers.  Gareth bought some flowers from the little old lady.  He then talked to Tiger for a while.

In the room, A-dom dove behind a couch and found himself crouched over a sleeping mummy.  He then made himself look like one of Jahar’s family members.  When he emerged from behind the couch, Jade’s Luck confronted him.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Hey!  What’d you do with A-dom?_

*A-dom:* _He’s napping._

She found the mummy and proceeded to disturb him, thinking he was A-dom, having turned himself undead.  A-dom tried to stop her.  Like that was going to happen.  When asked, A-dom said he was Z-dom.  The mummy wasn’t amused with being woken up and was adamant that he was not A-dom.  She demanded to know why Z-dom was wearing A-dom’s stuff.

Gareth headed back down through the cave of tomorrow.

*Echoing Announcer Voice:* _Welcome welcome welcome to the cave of tomorrow!_  The announcer talked about the wonders and technologies and how much better things will be when the builders take over.  The only true leaders are the ones who build things.

Gareth got back to find Jade’s Luck beating on Z-dom.  He wasn’t amused and tried to stop her by giving her a flower.  Didn’t work.  She wanted to beat up this guy whom she claimed said he killed A-dom (he never did).  She clearly has some unresolved issues.  Various creatures in the waiting room started moving away from those two.

The announcer called the next number and a little frog ran through the door.  A-dom went up and demanded the door open in the name of house Cynis (which is funny, because he was claming to be Jahar’s long lost brother, who is of House Sessus).  A-dom took a trip down the hall and into the flower shop.  A-dom paid for some squished flowers.

Gareth offered the mummy a flower.  The mummy wasn’t amused.  

*Mummy:* _People used to be so civilized.  Now they let anyone into the Wyld._

On that note, A-dom re-entered looking like A-dom.

*Echoing Announcer Voice:* _Welcome welcome welcome to the cave of tomorrow!  When necromancers will take over the world!  And worship the Unconquered Sun at the same time!_ 

*A-dom:* _Hey guys.  What’s going on?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _What happened to the guy who stole your armor?_

*A-dom:* _He’s back there._

A-dom walked over to the mummy, pulled out his club, and started beating him.

*A-dom:* _Give me your number!_

*Mummy:* _May the lice of a thousand camels rest in your loins!_

Everyone who wasn’t A-dom backed away.  A-dom just hit the mummy again.  Gareth offered the dust bunnies a flower.  The big one ate the flower and passed the leaves around.  A-dom argued with the Mummy and hit him some more.

*Mummy:* _Don’t make me call security!_

*A-dom:* _They have security?_

*Mummy:* _Yeah._

*A-dom:* _ Couple of big guys? _

*Mummy:* _Actually, they’re very small._

*A-dom:* _Give me your number. _

*Mummy:* _No!_

*A-dom:* _I’ll give you mine. _

*Mummy:* _No!  Your number sucks!  You know how long I’ve been here?_

*A-dom:* _But you’re a mummy.  You’ll never die. We will.  Eventually._

*Mummy:* _This is why you should consider investing in mummification._

The mummy was trying to encourage the practice of mummification and wanted more religions to incorporate it.

A-dom just wanted to hit the guy and told the other two it’d go faster if they helped.  Luck and Gareth both didn’t want to hit him.  The Announcer called the next number and the mummy went in.  Gareth tried to go in with the mummy, but got flung back to the flower shop.  He complemented the little old lady on her flowers, then went to talk to Tiger.

A-dom started yelling for security. A small field of maggots crawled into the room.  They told A-dom was this close to being eaten from the inside out.

A-dom collected tickets, then ripped one off so it read 3008.  When the number was called, A-dom and Jade’s Luck headed for the door, faster than the dust bunnies.  But, once inside the door, they waited for Gareth, watching the dust bunnies hop past.  A few seconds later, Luck and A-dom ended up in the flower shop. They chatted with Gareth and Tiger for a while.

*A-dom:* _I could just take the whole ticket roll and throw it at the door. ‘The right number is in there somewhere,  head.  Open up!’_

They tried to convince Tiger to come in with them, but for some reason he didn’t want to enter the Wyld.

*Tiger:* _Are you really that clueless without me?_

*Paul:* _Yes! _

*Gareth:* _I have an idea!  It’s… Evil.  But it’s an idea. I must be channeling A-dom._

The three left Tiger behind and went back into the room.  Looking around, only the goat was visible.  Gareth brought his thumb and pointer fingers up so he was looking at the goat’s head through them, then pressed the fingers together.  The goat’s head squished together flat.  When Gareth separated his fingers again, the goat’s head regained its normal shape.

*Goat:* _Oww!  Why’d you do that? That hurt a lot.  Oww, my sinuses._

*A-dom:* _What number did they just call?_

*Goat:* _3012._

*A-dom:* _Aww !_

*Gareth:* _What number do YOU have?_

(pause)

*Goat:* _Uhh… You don’t need to know that._

*Gareth:* _Oh yes I do. _

*Goat:* _Oh no. Not again._

The goat held up two of his, um, fingers, in front of him to block Gareth’s fingers from closing.

*Goat:* _I can do this all day!_

Gareth brought up his other hand and crushed the goat’s head horizontally instead of vertically.

The goat tried to stop Gareth, but he could only block one direction at a time.  The goat’s head reshaped into a square, and then a triangle.

*Goat:* _Oww!  Stop!  My sinuses!_

*A-dom:* (crazy bucky voice) _Give us your ticket and we’ll stop.  Muwahaha!_

*Gareth:* _What is your number? _

(pause)

*Goat:* (meekly) _Three thousand (pause) fifteen?_

*A-dom:* (crazy bucky voice) _Give it too us.  It is ours now._

*Goat:* (meekly) _No._

*A-dom:* (crazy bucky voice) _Then we’ll stop crushing your head._

*Goat:* (meekly) _Will you talk to him about stopping goat sacrificing?_

*Gareth & A-dom:* _Yes. _

*Goat:* _Do you have an Eclipse around?  Bring him in here and sanctify this._

Jade’s Luck ran out and grabbed Tiger.  Somehow, she convinced him to come back with her.

*Echoing Announcer Voice:* _Welcome welcome to the future of tomorrow! Where your brain will be eaten by a thousand monsters._

Only Tiger heard this and saw a thousand monsters trying to eat his brain.  He managed to ignore it, though.  Once in the room, Tiger grabbed a whole bunch of numbers before getting dragged over to the goat to sanctify the pact.  Once sanctified, the goat handed over his ticket and Tiger ran back out of the cave.


Once their number was called, the trio headed through the door.  As it shut behind them, they found where they were to be a dark place.  For all of two seconds.  Then Gareth activated his caste mark.  They were in a room above the waiting room, where they could look up and see the waiting room above them.  A-dom fell down, because he wanted to.

*Gareth:* _See! Things like this are why I wanted Tiger along. _

There were all sorts of knick-knacks and what not around the room.  There was a small, grayish, ‘person’ with black oval eyes and no nose sitting in a chair.

*Wyld Official:* _Hello there!  And what will we be discussing today?_

*A-dom:* _ A couple of things. _

*Wyld Official:* _Oh. I’ll make a list. Now, what are the orders if business?_

*A-dom:* _ That would be goat sacrificing.  Ostrich sacrificing.  Movement of the Wyld.  Ownership of the island.  The stop sucking of our power._

*Gareth:* _Where our friend Jahar went when some multi-colored tongue snatched him._

*A-dom:* _ Oh yeah. Jahar.  That can be a footnote.  Anything else? _

*Gareth:* _Why toes are so great._

*Jade’s Luck:* _What’s with all the blandishments?_

*A-dom:* _ Oh and artifacts all around. Anything else?_

*Gareth:* _Why A-dom should not be allowed any more undead?_

*A-dom:* _ No. I don’t like that one. Don’t put that one on the list._

*Jade’s Luck:* _How about a quick Q&A at the end?_

*A-dom:* _ Sounds good._

A-dom made sure it was noted that the goats were against the goat sacrifices and would like it to stop.  Especially the goat out on the waiting room (Milo).  It was stated Milo was in favor of the ostrich sacrificing.  Apparently, no one sacrifices ostriches, which A-dom felt there should be more of that.  The Wyld Official said they could work on that.  A-dom felt that the Circle could be able to help in the transportation of ostriches for sacrifices, for a small fee, of course.

*A-dom:* _Movement of the Wyld.  That would be the physical displacement of the Wyld to a completely different place.  Like, say, the middle of Atlantis._

*Gareth & Jade’s Luck:* _No! No.  Bad A-dom._

*A-dom:* _ Alright. Below Atlantis._

*Jade’s Luck:* _I have family there, thank you very much!_

*A-dom:* _ Below Atlantis?_

The Wyld Official explained that the Wyld does not exist in physical location, it merely borders with it.  So, they discussed the relocation of the borders on this particular island.  The Official didn’t really want to, stating they had done a good job of not going willy nilly and expanding everywhere.  Once the problem was explained, the Official didn’t feel the Wind Elemental really needed power, but agreed to consider moving if a suitable location was found.

*A-dom:* _ Like, maybe, O-pec’s island?  There is a lovely tomb there._

As Gareth once again told A-dom no, the Wyld Official’s eyes bugged out in terror.  He adamantly refused to move to Opec’s island or go anywhere near him.  After lots more discussion, A-dom suggested Highwatch.  The Wyld Official readily agreed.

Outside, Tiger watched the cave as it stopped glowing.  When he looked in, there was just a little, tiny cave there now.  Completely normal looking.  Tiger began subjugating the nearby mortals.  He convinced them that if they worshipped the Unconquered Sun, he wouldn’t burn them anymore.  If also told them that, if they spent more time outside, he’d stop burning them, because they’d get used to the sun.  he did promise to slowly ween them off the darkness with rain.

When they got to the topic of Jahar, a small purse was brought out.  A tongue popped out and it dropped Jahar.

*Jahar:* _Why aren’t we on the staircase anymore?  Oooh, shiny!_ 

Jahar seemed perfectly normal, so they let him wander over to the bookshelf to poke at books.  The Official couldn’t read his own handwriting, so they had to figure out what the other points were.

*A-dom:* _ Okay.  There were a few more things on the agenda.  We all agree that A-dom is a dick.  Yup. No problem there.  Umm, Turnips are great.  Everyone on board there?  Good._

*Gareth:* _Nope. Turnips bad._

*A-dom:* _ Oh okay. There. Can you make note of that?  Oh and, um, would you like a lemon drop?_

*Wyld Official:* _Sure…_

*Someone hands over a lemon drop*

*Gareth:* _Worship the Unconquered Sun._

*A-dom:* _ There. I believe we’re up to the questions and answers section.  Good._

A-dom asked if he could transport them back to the island or if anyone here could.  The answer was no.  Gareth asked how he could get A-dom and Jade’s luck to stop bickering.  He had no idea and suggested godly intervention, other than locking them in a box together until they work it out on their own.

Back on the island, Tiger went outside and found Gareth’s boat.  He moved the boat over to the abandoned village side of the island, then headed for the manse.

Jade’s Luck asked him who he was, to which he responded Aylee.  He had no idea where Kiki was or who Kiki was.  Luck warned him to keep things quiet or some dragon-bloods might show up to try shut him down.  He said he had things nice and contained.  Plus, he only let in people who wanted to be there.

Luck asked him if he knew where any doors to heaven were.  He said he knew where 32 were.  They narrowed the list to the closer ones.

*A-dom:* _ You know one where it opens up on the Unconquered Sun’s doorstep?_

*Aylee:* _ You know where the Imperial Manse is?  There is a door right in there.  Goes right where you want._

*Jade’s Luck:* _ Yeah, but that’d be death to us, so we don’t want to go there.  Is there one where we’d be slightly less likely to get slaughtered by dragon-bloods? Or death knights or whatnot?_

*Aylee:* _ There’s one in the Coral Archipelago. It’s in a bar.  You have to be drinking whiskey to go through it.  I don’t know which bar._

Chorus of ‘Bar hopping!’

*Aylee:* _There is one on Nexia.  It’s the closet in the Bodhisattva’s bedroom.  He always keeps it closed.  *sarcasm* wonder why.  There is one in the cave in The Neck.  I believe you need to be carrying a burning torch to walk through that one.  There is one underwater in a temple in the Bay of Blood.  You have to be bleeding to go through it.  There is one on a fairly nameless island about halfway between the Bay of Blood and Abalone that is in the well.  I don’t know if there is anything special about that one.  And there is one in a little old lady’s house in Abalone.  It’s right near the volcano, you can’t miss it.  You could ask the little old lady if there is a special key for that one._

Aylee had no problem with A-dom being a necromancer.  He said it was all how you used it.  This seemed to annoy Jade’s luck.  She felt that wasn’t right, since he gave her all these powers to zap undead, US must not like them and therefore A-dom shouldn’t be a necromancer.

*Gareth:* _Well, he’s given me many powers to heal, and yet he’s given the rest of you lots of abilities to hurt and squish._

*A-dom:* _ Ha!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well, okay.  Gareth has a point.  _(points at A-dom) _You don’t_

*A-dom:* _You think that, cause the Death Knight…_

*Gareth:* _Lord._

*A-dom:* _Yeah, Death Lord, gave this too me that there would be negative consequences?_

*Aylee:* _ Probably._

Aylee didn’t know what they would be.  A-dom asked him how he was.  Aylee said he was okay and that he had a nice tuna sandwich for lunch.  Luck asked him about other Exalts.  He told them about the Lunars.  He said they liked hanging out in the Wyld and were friendly.  But they weren’t friendly in general, since they tended to rip people’s heads off in general.  When asked what they did in the before time, he said he didn’t even know what Solars did.  He had heard of the other guys, but they pretty much just hung out in heaven.  He didn’t know anything about them.

Gareth asked him if he had read any good books lately.  He said yes.  _How to Make Friends and Influence Mortals_.  He agreed to let Gareth borrow it.  He’d just have to leave it with security in the waiting room when he brought it back.  A-dom asked if they had any more questions to ask.  Aylee said they didn’t.  He also said they couldn’t get their hand stamped to come back later.

*A-dom:* _Do you think my nether region will be cover in…_

*Aylee:* (cuts A-dom off) _Indubitably.  Avoid camels like the plague. The moment you get near them, you’re screwed._

They thanked him for his time and Gareth wished him a good century.  Before they left, the Purse, Pursey, convinced Jade’s Luck to take it with him.  It lashed out and swallowed Jahar again.

*Pursey:* _He wasn’t paying attention._

At least he wouldn’t get left behind.  When they exited the cave of tomorrow, they found themselves just outside of Highwatch.  Looking around, A-dom decided he didn’t want to be seen.  So, in front of Gareth and Jade’s Luck, his face fuzzed over.  He faded out and a little old lady faded in (still wearing A-dom’s armor).

*A-dom:* (high pitched voice) _I’m a little old lady!_

Jade’s Luck felt this would be more believable if he covered up the armor.  He did look a little odd wearing leather armor, but not as bad as if he was wearing Gareth’s.

*A-dom:* (high pitched voice) _I’m rough!  Grrrrrrrrrr!_

Jade’s Luck patronized him, as is par the course.  The town looked pretty prosperous, since the group had left it alone for a while.  Since they were two days walk from Atlantis, Jade’s Luck tried to figure out if she could afford a horse.  She decided she couldn’t.  Gareth could, but he didn’t want one (he tended to fall off of them).  A-dom didn’t offer to steal her a horse, so they would walk.

Jade’s Luck worried about returning to Atlantis because she felt Jahar’s family would approach them about Jahar’s whereabouts.  Gareth said that he’d been around for a month and no one had approached him about that.  Besides, they could then just produce Jahar and let him deal with it.  A-dom didn’t want to go Atlantis, just because.  He much preferred the idea of sailing back to the Manse island.  Jade’s Luck thought this was a better idea once A-dom brought up having to explain how they got back not on a boat.  They ignored Gareth’s comment about blaming the Wyld.

So.  Gareth went into giving A-dom a shopping list of stuff he’d need to make a boat.  He said he’d need a hammer, chisel, material for a sail, some tar (or some other sealant).  A-dom made sure he was a little old lady no one would notice.  He found bed sheets for a sail and honey for a sealant.

When A-dom returned and handed over the goods, Jade’s Luck snatched up the honey to eat.  Gareth quickly took it back and hid it from her.  It wouldn’t work as a sealant, but it would be tasty.

A-dom got the idea to just steal an entire boat.  He knew a town about a day’s walk towards Atlantis that probably fished.  So, they walked.  Gareth wasn’t exactly for the stealing of an entire boat, but since he couldn’t crap tar, it’d have to do.

Once at the town, they found it had a small dock and four boats.  A-dom took a look and pointed out the ship that was least likely to be missed, since it was in terrible condition.  Gareth was okay with this.  A-dom came up with a good idea for a charm he’d like to learn.  It started with just replacing the object with a cardboard cutout so no one would notice and ended with an illusion double that would last for twelve hours or so.  Since a little old lady walking into town and walking out carrying a boat wasn’t something someone looked for the first time around, A-dom made himself unlikely to be noticed and retrieved the boat, bring it inland to be repaired.

Gareth made the boat as functional as it would ever be. Once it was ready, A-dom ordered everyone in the boat.  They quickly reworked _The Leaky Tub_ into _The Less Leaky Tub of Doom_.  Then A-dom carried the boat to the sea and they sailed off.

Back on the Manse island, Tiger retired to the Manse.  The Air Elemental was all happy power was coming in.  They celebrated by making it snow and sleet.

They stopped at Hoen-ba island to check things out and get tar.  A-dom finally understood that Gareth had made a small fleet of ships back on the Manse island that all needed to be sealed.  Everything was cool in the village.  Everyone loved the shaman’s new hut. Everyone hangs out there Friday nights and other huts were trying to recreate the image (like the rock garden).  There were no new followers at the temple.  Jade’s Luck handed out candy to the three kids and gave them more candy to hand out to others.  They followed their example in saying, _‘Worship the Unconquered Sun’_ when they handed it out later.  When Jade’s Luck wasn’t looking, Gareth handed the honey over to the kids.

*Gareth:* _The Unconquered Sun loves you._

*Kids:* (slightly mind controlled sounding drone)_ Yes…_

The Unconquered Sun is sweet.  The Unconquered Sun gives you diabetes.

*Paul:* (laughing) _You guys are the worst at running a religion ever._

*Ryan:* _Yes! We Win!_

Gareth made lots of barrels for tar.  Jade’s Luck visited the shaman.  She gave her a lemon drop, but didn’t follow up with the saying.  She gave Luck a weird look.  Luck asked if there were any ostriches around.  Hoen-ba-ba-den didn’t know what one was, but got that it was an ugly bird.  A-dom talked to her about not sacrificing goats, but strange birds instead.

Eventually, they sailed back to the Manse island.  They found Gareth’s other boat was now parked closer to where the other boats were in dry dock.  Gareth and A-dom carted the barrels of tar in to where the boats were and set Skelly up tarring them.

Jade’s Luck yelled for a monkey.  When one monkey showed up, she sent it running off to tell Tiger they were back.  About half an hour later, she realized that she should have told Tiger they were headed to the other village to check them out.  So, she sent another monkey to tell Tiger to meet them there.

Ranger approached Tiger twice, relaying both messages.  He also relayed that Luck tired out two ‘men’ sending those messages.  One of the scouts led Tiger to the other village, since he’d just get lost on his own.

Jade’s Luck realized that she should have made flying monkeys while she had access to the Wyld.  Too late now.  Close to the village, the two groups met up.  Tiger relayed that the other town (Vancouver) was doing better now.  They were living outside more.  Some still didn’t like it, but they were doing better.

While they discussed how to approach the island, Gareth suggested just coming in with stuff to give and trade to them.  You know, be nice and handing out presents.  It worked for them before.

Tiger and A-dom went to scout the town (of London).  It appeared to be a fairly normal town that lived in an area where it rained all the time.  There were huts with lots and lots of awnings and overhangs.  The people were walking outside the buildings a lot and they seemed to be much happier than the other village about recent events.  They seemed to be enjoying the sun and its warmth (people lying down in the sun).  They appeared to be fishers and hunter/gatherer types (no farms).  There were a couple of caves used for growing mushrooms.  No wacky mushrooms, though.

Gareth made some spoons, bowls, pitchforks, shovels, rakes, rope, torches, canoes, dreidal type tops with each side being a solar caste mark, little dolls with solar caste marks (at least one of each).  

When Tiger and A-dom returned, they relaying info about the town.  A-dom asked if the Circle should really be arming them and suggested leaving the pitchforks where they were.  So, Gareth concentrated more on the rakes and shovels for compost heaps.  A-dom suggested putting little sun signs on all of the stuff, which Gareth liked and did.  Jade’s Luck came up with caste marks for the dolls.  She then made a little song for the top.  Gareth wished he could have made the dolls say something.

*A-dom:* (squeaky voice) _ ‘Worship the Unconquered Sun!’  ‘Bring A-dom dead bodies!’_

*Gareth:* _ I was thinking the A-dom one could go  ‘Would you like a zombie?’_

He really didn’t like Jade’s Luck idea of putting spirits inside the dolls, but Tiger’s suggestion of magic might work.  A-dom asked Gareth if he could make several extras for him.  A-dom didn’t share his idea about sneaking into homes in Atlantis and planting the toys for children, so Gareth made him the toys.

Jade’s Luck’s song sounded fine to the rest of the Circle, but they weren’t music critics.  A-dom got the idea for Solar booze.

*A-dom:* _ ‘Worship the Unconquered Sun!  Get blitzed!’  ‘The Unconquered Sun wishes you to get -faced!’_

They went into town, handed out stuff, took credit for the rain backing off, and let on that Luck & Tiger now ‘ruled’ the island.  They were generally well received.  The kids liked the toys.  They got applause for making the rain stop.  The kids picked up on the dreidal song.  The people traded Gareth fish and mushrooms for the rest of his stuff.

*Alex:* *hands Bucky a cookie* _Worship the Unconquered Lori!_

*Ryan:* _ Yes sir!_

A-dom encouraged them to worship the Unconquered Sun.  They thought that was a little odd, but said okay.  A couple of people were interested and wanted to learn more.  Gareth offered to build them a temple.  They liked that.  Jade’s Luck talked to them about what they’d pray for.

*Random Villager:* _ Rain is a sometimes thing!_

After Gareth built them a temple, the Circle went back to the Manse.  Jade’s Luck checked in on the Elementals.  Things were pretty good.  The Earth Elemental still wanted a bit more support for the island.  So, they began talking out things with the Fire Elemental about making more pillars.  They eventually settled on a tripod system of stability.  This would need three volcanoes.  They used the two existing volcanoes to start with.  There was a little rumbling for a couple of days and then they were informed that had two pillars going down to the ocean floor near the center of the island.  They had the sense to have A-dom and Gareth go and move the now tarred fleet to the ocean before having another created over where the abandoned town was.  A-dom also cleared out anything of value (i.e. not nailed down) from the abandoned town onto the ships.  They used Squishy and the Air Elemental to help keep all the flora and fauna safe from the ash and lava (thoroughly wetting down areas and blowing ash out to sea).  They had Fire do his best not to go near the villagers, but he said to tell the people to run if necessary.

With all that taken care of, they quickly discussed their plans for what to do next.  No one objected to going to Heaven for a quick trip.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 01/09/06 session - “Dear God, We’re Creating the Alliance!”*

_Synopsis of 01/09/06 session_

*“Dear God, We’re Creating the Alliance!”*

The Circle relaxed a little now.  For some reason, Gareth thought it might be a good idea to have an undead on each of the boats, kind of as an emergency crew member.  Talking with A-dom, he learned that the necromancer had learned a few more tricks and could create hybrids now.  You know, like zombies with twelve arms or with paddles for arms.  This concept intrigued Gareth.  Not that he himself wanted to learn how to do this, he just thought it could be useful.  Speaking with Jade’s Luck, she had gotten it into her head that the way to fight the Wyld was for people to start having babies.  So, she asked Gareth about assessing the competence of the midwives on the island and training more of them.  Gareth took this to assess the competency of the healers on the island.  He found London was okay for now, since they had two healers.  Vancouver, on the other hand, now had none.  It seemed that their healers were part of the zealot rain cultists that Tiger suppressed.  So Gareth immediately started training two new people in the healing arts.

At the same time, Jahar was being secretive in one of the caves/houses below Vancouver.  All but about three people were living above ground now, so he pretty much had free range of the place.  Gareth didn’t think anything of it because he was occupied and, well, when was Jahar not being secretive. A-dom took the time to go and make a zombie (skeleton with lots of meat on him).  Zombboy even had vocal chords.

Eventually he took A-dom and Tiger down to his little cave in Vancouver.  He showed then his little ritual room with candles and a binding circle and told them that he was going to be performing a ritual at midnight and wanted them around for protection.  A-dom took the time to try and teach Zombboy how to play cards.  It went poorly.  He just kept repeating *Go Fish!*

Jahar cast his protective magic after the sun went down and, at midnight, began his little ritual.  A crack opened up in the middle of the circle; a kind of violet, black doorway.  Out plopped an eight feet long porcupine-snake with arms at the far end of the snake body.  Jahar and the porcupine-snake stared at each other for a few minutes before the demon swore and lost the staring contest.  Jahar waved A-dom forward.

*Jahar:* _I have a single task for you.  You’ll serve for the duration of this task and then depart whence you came.  You’ll harvest certain plants, specified by this man, _ (A-dom waves) _from this island on which we stand upon.  You will then store them, safely, in containers or areas, specified by this man. _ (A-dom waves) _You follow no instructions from this man that do not relate to plants or undead, unless he tells you to stop wounding or killing something.  During this time you’ll harm no human, exalt, monkey, spirit, or animal, unless I or this man give you permission and it is attacking you.  Do no incite an attack against you.  My laptop is not going to turn off while I’m reading this.  You’ll obey any additional commands of mine during this time, but they will not supersede my standing orders without explicit instructions.  _

The demon got Jahar to drop the no-hurting-animals clause, since animals included bugs.

*Jahar:* _Animals may be hurt as needed during the collection process excepting humans or exalts or monkeys. _

The demon made a note and stuck it on one of his quills.

Jahar then told A-dom to have the demon pick all the poisonous plants.  The duo walked up the stairs with Jahar a few steps behind.  In one of the huts, Gareth was awoken from his slumber by the sound of at least two people and a strange animal walking past outside.  He then heard a gasp and someone running into the woods.  Looking out the window (hole in the hut), Gareth saw Jahar, A-dom, and a snake-porcupine demon walking by.  Gareth immediately summoned his armor and weapon.  The two outside just saw a flash of light come from one of the huts, twice.

*A-dom:* _Hopefully someone just exalted.  I’m going to go away. Probably not._

Jahar said he’d deal with it and for A-dom to go along on his way.

*A-dom:* (yelling) _Hey Tiger.  I could use a second. _

Gareth exited the hut with sword and armor on to find Jahar in the way.

*Jahar:* _Good evening. _

*Gareth:* _Apparently not! _

Jahar did his best to explain the advantages of having a demon on the workforce and what it could accomplish that undead couldn’t.  He met with strong resistance.

*Gareth:* _We have him (A-dom) for a reason. _

*Jahar:* _And raise the dead? _

*Gareth:* _They’re not doing anything. _

*Jahar:* _This thing is more intelligent and tightly constrained. _

*Gareth:* _We don’t need something more intelligent. _

*Demon:* _Oooh. Pineapples! _ *munching noises*

*A-dom:* _I don’t think those are poisonous._

*Demon:* _No, they’re tasty! _ *munching noises*

Jahar then let Gareth in on his plan.  He felt he needed to bring his family back something of value, to curry favor with them and gain some capital.  This money would be used to start a trading business with Jade’s Luck, a front for the Circle’s activities.  The best and easiest way to do this was to sell these poisonous plants to House Cynis.

Gareth did not like any bit of this plan and made that known.  He figured at least a couple of people were going to get killed in this.  To illustrate this point, a couple of quills came flying past them to imbed themselves on a hut.  A-dom thought this was a cool ability.

*A-dom:* _Heads up!_

*Jahar:* _A-dom, what’d you tell it to do? _

*A-dom:* _Nothing! It did it itself.  It was kind of cool._

*Demon:* _I didn’t hurt anyone! _

*Gareth:* _We’re supposed to be making a case for Solars being okay people and not demon summoners.  How is this helping to achieve this task? _

*Jahar:* _I didn’t come here and pacify an entire town. It’ll do its job and it’ll do it quietly.  Watch it for a while._

*Demon:* (loudly) _What about these? Are these poisonous? _

The demon showed A-dom bananas.  When A-dom spoke in the negative, the demon ate the bananas.

Jahar instructed A-dom to be a bit more explicit in his instructions or this task would take forever.

*Tiger:* _Also, make sure it doesn’t eat all of the edible stuff on the island._

*A-dom:* _Okay.  Your island._

A-dom pointed out some man-eating plants.  The demon coiled around them and spiked.

*A-dom:* _Sweet!  So, how did you become a demon? Or are you just one?_

*Demon:* _Just am. _

A-dom named the demon Pointy.

*Gareth:* _Have you considered what is going to happen when Jade’s Luck comes upon A-dom walking through the forest with Zombboy and the demon?_

*Jahar:* _That was one of the flaws in my plan.  I figured I’d have to summon another demon after that._

*Gareth:* _I was thinking more along the lines of the trouble we have between her and A-dom now.  What is it going to be when she finds him walking around with a demon? A-dom is clearly going to get blamed, you’re not. _

*Jahar:* _Maybe I could finally convince her to learn sorcery so she could be my backup and learn banishment._

*Gareth:* _So, better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission? _

*Jahar:* _I have been living in dragon-blood society all this life._

*Gareth:* _I’m going to go talk to her, before this gets further out of hand. _

A-dom and the demon returned at this point.  The demon looked like a walking, pointy shrub of doom, since his way of carrying was to stick stuff to himself.

Gareth took Tiger aside for a few minutes.

*Tiger:* _You have a problem with this? _

*Gareth:* _You need to ask that question? _

*Tiger:* _That was a facetious question. _

*Gareth:* _If that demon gives you any reason to kill it, do so as quickly as possible. I want you to keep an eye on A-dom and the demon until I get back.  I need to go talk to Jade’s Luck before she gets the idea that this is A-dom’s fault.  I’m going to the Manse now._

A-dom instructed the demon on what to do with the various poisonous stuff.

*Demon:* _Okay, where are the barrels? _

*A-Dom:* _I don’t know. Where are the barrels? (pause) Gareth, we need barrels._

*Gareth:* _Skelly has barrels.  I’m occupied. _

*A-Dom:* _Aww. Come on… I don’t think tar and poisonous plants go well together._

*Gareth:* (points at demon) _Do you want to be blamed for that? _

*A-Dom:* _I don’t care.  I don’t!_

Gareth gave up and took half an hour to make them about fifty barrels to store the poisonous stuff in (so it didn’t come in contact with the villagers).  A few of the barrels were poisonous themselves.  A-dom was smart enough to pick out those barrels, in theory.

Gareth left a note for his healer apprentices to practice what he had taught them and he’d be back in a few days.  He then walked in a straight line towards the Manse with sword in ginsu mode.  Jahar followed about fifteen feet behind.  At least a road to the Manse would be useful.  A few birds got in the way of the ginsu.  Their loss.

*Jahar:* _That is very demonic of you._

The monkeys were smart enough to avoid the ginsu effect.  When he was about a day away from the Manse, Ranger approached Jade’s Luck.

*Ranger:* _Boss! Boss!  There is someone coming from the town to the north to here, making a road.  They’ve got a shiny sword that’s _ *makes chipper/shredder noise*

*Jade’s Luck:* _Anyone you recognize? _

*Ranger:* _One of your friends. Not the other boss.  He’s walking straight here.  He looks angry. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _Maybe you should show me which way to go… _

Ranger took her up to the Air Elemental’s balcony and showed her the path of destruction in Gareth’s wake.  At the tip of the path, she could see stuff just coming out of it going every which way.  She decided to just wait for him.

Jahar unused quote:  _Aww, he’s pissed cause I enslaved a creature of the underworld to do my bidding_.

Twelve hours later, Ranger approached Jade’s Luck again.

*Ranger:* _Boss! Boss!  He’s getting really close now! _

She went out to meet them.  She sent a monkey to fetch some washing pails with water, towers and some lemonade if there was any.

*Monkey #1:* _Make Lemondade!_

*Monkey #2:* _What’s the hell are lemons?_

*Monkey #1:* _I don’t know but make it quick!_

Jade’s Luck could two hear two men arguing underneath the sound of the buzz sawing sword.  The monkeys came running out with a pitcher of something orangish.

*Monkeys:* _It is close to lemons, we think._

She set up an area to wash off and a place for the pitcher and a couple mugs.

Gareth and Jahar came into view as Gareth’s sword wound down.  They were covered in a mix of grass, splinters, pitch, blood, and feathers.

*Jade’s Luck:* _And what are you arguing about that you had to come cutting a road from the ocean to our front door? _

*Jahar:* _Well, I don’t think we needed to cut the road, however Gareth wanted to get here quickest to tell you that I had summoned a servant of the underworld to…_

*Gareth:* (cutting Jahar off) _It’s not the Underworld.  It’s Hell! _

*Jahar:* _I bound it very tightly and when it is done playing around it’ll be sent home._

*Gareth:* _He left it in A-dom’s charge. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _That doesn’t sound very good. _

*Jahar:* _If I didn’t have to come here to explain myself I probably would have stayed with it to make sure._

*Gareth:* _I left Tiger in charge of A-dom. _

*Jahar:* _I left it very explicit instructions to not do the things that A-dom says that could get us all into trouble._

*Jade’s Luck:* _I see… So, after he’s destroyed the island you’ll be making me a new one? _

*Jahar:* _Precisely._

Jahar then filled her in on his plan.  She didn’t like the poison business either.  Gareth told her his plans were her problem and they needed to be more concerned with the demon right then and there.

*Jade’s Luck:* _I’m not entirely thrilled about the demon being on my island, really._

Jahar offered to repeat his instructions for the demon.  Jade’s Luck felt assure that the demon had enough holes in the pledge to do as much damage as it wanted to.  Jahar called that assessment fair.

*Gareth:* _It seemed to like eating fruit.  Whatever fruit it could find. _

Jahar assured her it was now restrained to five bananas worth for fruit for every bushel of venomous plants it collected and stored.  Jade’s Luck questioned him on how much fruit this would leave the villagers.  He said he didn’t have time to find this out because Gareth was going off and he needed to catch up.

*Gareth:* _He didn’t want me coming to talk to you on my own.  He was afraid I was going to put this in a negative light._

*Jahar:* _I knew you were going to put this in a negative light.  I just wanted to be here to defend myself._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well, you’re really not, cause, you know, summoning a demon is already fairly indefensible._

She then went on to twist Jahar’s words to make it sound like Jahar felt Gareth was too feeble to make the trip to the manse on his own and incapable of restraining her.  Jahar denied this, of course, and said that they’d be done soon.  This let her see that the plan wasn’t to clear all of the poisonous plants from the island, because it would take MUCH more time to clear an island of this size than two to four days.

She wasn’t the happiest about the death of lots of little woodland creatures when Gareth made the road, but understood the necessity of expediency in this matter.  Besides, she could always instruct Wood to regrow that, if she didn’t like it.  That had also been her plan for getting rid of the poisonous and dangerous plants as well.

*Jade’s Luck:* _So, A-dom and a demon are somewhere on my island playing together?_

*Gareth:* _Yup._

Meanwhile, A-dom and Tiger were getting bored.  A-dom struck up a conversation with the demon, finding out he was a paperweight and message holder in hell.  

Back at the Manse, Jade’s Luck wanted to know why Gareth wasn’t supervising the demon himself.  He responded that he thought he should come to the Manse and tell her before A-dom got blamed for this.  She considered that fair.  

*Jade’s Luck:* _So, a small dog has come into my house and pooped on my rug.  And then I am told there is a case to present to me._

*Gareth:* _Well, you pick up the case, you scoop up the poop, you roll up the newspaper and go Whap Whap Whap ‘Bad Dog!’  I’m going back there._

*Jade’s Luck:* _I’m considering that.  Please take this small dog with you._

Back with the demon, a villager walked by.

*Demon:* (yelling and waving) _Hi there!_

*A-dom:* _Don’t touch the demon._

*Demon:* (yelling) _Run for your life before he tells me to eat you! _

The villager went screaming off into the wilderness.

Gareth headed back towards Vancouver.  Jade’s Luck finally got across to Jahar that she had spent several months trying to improve this island, that this was *HER* island and he hadn’t asked permission to do this summoning.  Seeing Gareth heading back, Jahar followed after him.  Jade’s Luck instructed the monkeys to keep and eye out for the demon (a big, moving other).  After an hour or two of meditation and trying to keep her temper, Jade’s Luck followed.

A-dom suggested that they take a break and play cards with Zombboy and Tiger.  The demon followed this instruction, since A-dom got around Jahar’s orders by involving the undead.  A-dom and the demon played against Tiger and Zombboy.  The demon cheated heavily, allowing them to win.  Tiger was depressed that someone out-cheated him.

When they went back to work, A-dom instructed the demon not to do anything sneaky.

*Demon:* (sigh) _Okay _ (yelling) _ DEMON COMING THROUGH! MAKE WAY! DEMON COMING THROUGH!  KEEP BACK! STAY AWAY FROM THE DEMON!_

He did this as he went into town to drop off poisonous stuff.

*A-dom:* _Stop! Stop! Stop screaming demon at the people._

Months of wooing these villagers, gone in a day.  At least he was efficient.  Somehow, A-dom felt relieved that he wouldn’t be blamed for this, regardless.

The demon ran out of barrels, so A-dom told him to start making piles.

When Gareth and Jahar got to the village, they found lots of barrels full of stuff, lots piles of poisonous stuff, and some armed villagers trying to construct a flotilla by lashing their boats together.  Gareth initially went with his first instinct, which was to instruct the villagers how to properly construct a flotilla.  This was, until Jahar reminded him that they didn’t want these people leaving the island.  Jahar spent the next couple hours with Harmonious Presence Meditation making the villagers understand that all was good with the world.  Jahar mentioned that they currently had an associate with the demon and it was being taken care of.  He then went in search of A-dom.  Gareth wanted to show the villagers how to properly construct a flotilla, but figured he should help Jahar instead.  Gareth stopped Jahar from wandering into the rainforest aimlessly and told him A-dom would likely come back by the road.

Back on the road, A-dom saw Jade’s Luck up ahead, walking towards him.

*A-dom:* _!  Okay, you (the demon) stay behind me.  Zombboy, you go ahead._ (yell) _ Hi Jade’s Luck! I, uh, made a new one._

Jade’s Luck saw a zombie, A-dom, and a pile of poisonous plant material with eyes and spikey things hiding behind A-dom.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Yeah.  You should take Jahar’s little pet back to him right now._

*A-dom:* _That’s where we’re going.  (pause) Okay._

*Demon:* (yelling) _ STAND CLEAR OF THE DEMON!_

Gareth and Jahar didn’t get outside the town’s borders before they came across a zombie.  Following behind Zombboy were A-dom, then the demon, and a little back, Jade’s Luck.

Gareth walked over to Jade’s Luck and explained that Jahar somehow managed to calm the village down and explain everything was okay.  He said they had been building a poorly constructed flotilla, but that was dismantled now.

A-dom instructed the demon to balance on one foot.

*Demon:* _ EVERYTHING IS A O K._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Be quiet._

*Jahar:* _Don’t worry.  I’ll send you back from whence you came shortly.  It is much better than sunlight._

A-dom instructed the demon to balance on the other foot.

*Jahar:* _Oh, and stop listening to A-dom._

*A-dom:* _Damn it!_

*Jahar:* _I do wish to point out that, if I were allowed to continue, this would have been an excellent way of clearing out the island._ (to Demon) _  Return back to hell!_

*Demon:* _ Oohh…  You want all the plants?_

*Jahar:* _Take them with you.  (pause) The plants that are on you only!_

The demon rips a hole in the ground.  A huge bale of hellfire comes out of the ground.  It crawls into the hole.

*Demonic Voice:* _Where the hell have you been?_

The hole closes up, leaving burnt plants and ground around the hole.

*A-dom:* _Did you know he spent all day just… standing on a desk?_

*Jahar:* _I really (pause) don’t care.  (pause) I will say I did learn next time to word the dealings better.  And to not be on your island._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Next?_ (turns to Gareth) _Did you hear that?_

*Gareth:* _Oh, I knew there was going to be a next._

Jade’s Luck commented on the level of badness that comes along with summoning a demon.

*Gareth:* _There is a reason why I don’t have much of a problem with A-dom’s necromancy._

*Jade’s Luck:* _I’m starting to understand your point of view._

*A-dom:* (hopeful) _Really? _

*Zombboy:* _Want me play cards?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _That might be pushing it a little._

*A-dom:* (raised voice towards the village) _Ladies and gentlemen, it’s okay. We are professionals.  We have banished the demon. _

Jahar didn’t think A-dom’s pronouncements were a good idea.  So, Instead of A-dom there was a little old lady with them. Jahar went back to trying to point out the virtues of proper demon summoning.  Jade’s Luck pointed out that the Death lord’s books and the dragon-bloods both agree demons bad.

*Jade’s Luck:* _In several hundred years when you learn to properly bind a demon I’ll be less annoyed by it._

Back in town, there were some people talking about putting the flotilla back together again, but the majority remained calm.

*Jahar:* _People, people, didn’t we tell you we had to take care of it?  We just took care of it. It’s gone!_

*Villager:* _Are you sure?_

*Jahar:* _Yes._

*Villager:* _Is there a corpse?_

*Jahar:* _No.  It got consumed in the fire._

*Villager:* _There was a fire?_

*Jahar:* _That was what the burst of flame was._

*Villager:* _Oh. I thought that was the demon eating you._

*A-dom:* _ It’s okay.  We know what we’re doing._

*Villager:* _Who the hell are you?_

*A-dom:* _ I’m Cindy.  I’m with them.  I’m new._

Gareth wandered off to go talk to his students.  He tried to instruct them to let him know when something like ‘that’ was happening.  That was a difficult process, since telling them to ‘tell a monkey’ is just plain weird.  Jade’s luck suggested that they put a note under a rock, but they couldn’t write.

A-dom noticed Zombboy was still with him and instructed him to go back into the forest and wait for him.

*Young Villager:* _Grandpa Billy?_ (yelling) _Quick! Quick! Pitchforks and Torches!  My grandpa has come back from the dead as a demon possessed body! We have to put him down!_

Before Gareth could find his pitchforks and torches to start handing them out, Jade’s Luck fried Zombboy.  The villagers calmed down again.  A-dom was sad.  Jahar was still making A-dom look good.

*A-dom:* _ I’ll have him wear a hooded robe next time (pause) I like that idea!_

Jahar then started talking about constructing a set of rules for the Exalts so they didn’t run into these problems again.  So, if they run into other exalts, they can inform them of the laws too.

*Alex:* _Oh dear god, we’re creating the Alliance!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Rule number one.  We don’t summon demons on another Exalted’s doorstep._

*A-dom:* _ Um, crowd!  Are there any Lunars about here?_

*_Crowd looks at him funny_*

*A-dom:* _Right.  Okay then.  Carry on._

Gareth took A-dom aside and made sure he knew that some of the barrels were poisonous.  Jade’s Luck decided that the people needed a writing system.  Gareth told her that was her task, since he was teaching some people medicine.  When she asked him if he wanted his healers to be literate, he responded’eventually.’

A-dom felt like training people too, so he looked for their undertakers to impart wisdom upon them.  He found out there were Catacombs and was led to them.  He promised to teach them how to properly take care of bodies.  A-dom liked the catacombs a lot.  He tried to explain mummification to the villagers.  He convinced them it was a good idea, but not to do it yet since he didn’t have all the details.  He then went into telling them about the Unconquered Sun and becoming exalted.  That was a train wreck in the making.

A-dom disappeared and then reappeared.

*A-dom:* _When the Unconquered Sun looks upon you in favor, you can do  like that._

He explained to them that they need to be brave and heroic.  He did explain the important part that they might die without exalting.

Jahar and Jade’s Luck discussed what it would take to repair the transportation circle in the Manse.  He pointed out the worst parts to her, which included the sacrifice of a loyal servant.  He also tried to explain demon-blooded to her.

*Alex pretending to be Jahar:* _When a woman and a demon love each other very much._

Tiger felt left out training mortals, so he decided to train some assassins.  Eventually Jade’s Luck explained to Jahar about Pursey and the Wyld now being by Highwatch.  He had problems coming to terms with how she made a deal with the Wyld, which doesn’t keep its word, while she has problems with him making a deal with a demon, which had to keep its word.

Jahar worked on a preliminary draft of rules for Solar society for review.  He also looked for mortal sorcerers in the making to train.

Jade’s Luck found she had to help Gareth teach, since he was very knowledgeable but bad at imparting said knowledge.

In his spare time, Gareth built Jahar his own ship to carry the poison, because Gareth would have none of that on his ships.  The ship ended up being about fifty feet long.  It was named _Jara’s Pride_ which Jahar found annoying but acceptable.

Gareth got Jahar to have A-dom get the barrels on board instead of the villagers.  But, first, they once again needed tar.  So, Gareth and A-dom sailed off to a nearby island that would likely have tar.  While they did this, Jade’s Luck talked with the Earth Elemental about making tar on the island.  He said it’d take thirty or so years and would be dangerous to mortals.  She worked on natural deterrents to ward off mortals from that area.

On the tar island, A-dom made Zelly and Telly to cart the tar back barrels.  They proved themselves useful in tarring the boat when they got back, too.  At night, A-dom had a few new zombies move the poison barrels on board while A-dom and Gareth moved the rest.

Jade’s Luck got Gareth aside and discussed with him the possibility of putting a flaw in Jahar’s boat make it sink, poisons and all.  She didn’t like Jahar’s plans of selling poison any more than Gareth.  He said that would be too obvious on his part.  She made doe eyes at him.

*Gareth:* _That doesn’t work on me, dearie._

*Jade’s Luck:* (pouts) _It worked when I was five._

*Gareth:* _You’re no longer five._

He then told her about the poison barrels.  She liked her plan better.

Jade’s Luck also informed Jahar of their finding out about portals to heaven and their plans to go there to talk to the Unconquered Sun.  They decided going to Abalone would likely be the best portal to use.  But first, Jahar and Jade’s Luck felt they needed to go to Atlantis first.  For some reason, they felt they should make an appearance and make some accounting for their whereabouts for the past four or so months.

They discussed what they could do with their trading company.  A-dom suggested zombies as native curiosities.  That wasn’t well received.  Jade’s Luck liked the idea of A-dom dressing up like a native to dance and such for parties.

Jade’s Luck brought up a rule about the proper treatment of slaves for the Solar code of laws.

Before they sailed off, Jahar convinced his acolytes to become sailors on his vessel.
Eventually they set sail on two separate boats.  Jahar and A-dom sailed the *Jara’s Pride* while Gareth, Tiger, and Jade’s Luck sailed *The Grumpy Craftsman*.  A-dom put his three zombies in barrels on Jahar’s boat.

By the time they got to Opec’s island, A-dom and Jahar looked bedraggled and fried, but Jahar’s acolytes started getting the hang of sailing a big vessel.  A-dom took the time to help Gareth make a corral dock there, where they parked the boats. Jahar went to go talk to Opec while they made the dock.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 01/23/06 session - “Old Whores Make Bad Sailors”*

_Synopsis of 01/23/06 session_

*“Old Whores Make Bad Sailors”*

Once the Circle sailed into the port of Atlantis, they went their separate ways.

Gareth went home, checked the shops stores and books, and was actually around to drum up business and deal with walk-ins.  His birthday was a fairly quiet affair, as far as the Circle was concerned.  He spent the evening with his family.  His mother griped about him still being unmarried and not giving her grandchildren.  One of his in-laws approached him about taking on apprentices.  He got a few nice things (a leather apron, a heavy wool cloak with matching mittens, and a young cat for his shop).  He spent the rest of his time expanding his business to include armor, restocking supplies and making plans for building forges on Hoen-ba and the Elemental island, chewing the fat with his friends and contacts, spending time with his family, and training two apprentices.  Jade’s Luck had helped him come up with several stories to tell his nieces and nephews that were based on their recent travels, like ‘the crazy rain worshipping people of Vancouver.’

A-dom spent his time hanging around Gareth’s shop.  Not much for him to do when he can’t look like he used to without being brown, and thus attracting the attention of dragon-bloods.

Jade’s Luck spent the time working for Matron Jade and explaining her whereabouts for the past several months.  She talked with Matron Jade about the trading company and her possible role in it.  She also talked to her about needing a bodyguard and taking one on.  She brought She-Dom (think Ugly Stepsister from Shrek 2) around so that Matron Jade could inspect this new bodyguard of Jade’s Luck’s.

Jahar and Jade’s Luck had several sessions where they talked about the formation of the trading company. *A lot!*  The spent hours, maybe even days, discussing what they were going to sell, where they were going to sell it, how they were going to procure it, where they were going to get backing from, and what they were willing to do to get that backing.  They decided to employ some of the old whores who worked for Matron Jade, but they weren’t sure what they were going to use them for.  For some reason, Jahar seemed to think old whores made bad sailors.  But, basically, it was a very long conversation that not even Jahar paid much attention to.

They also met with the other members of the Circle about their trading company.  Gareth offered to help them with what forms they’d need to file, what bribes they’d need to pay, and what permits they would need to obtain.  He also offered to introduce them to several different merchants and craftsmen they might have interest in doing business with.  Jahar mentioned something about needing Gareth to build a city sometime.  Jade’s Luck was very grateful to have some help with the paperwork.

Jahar and Tiger went around forming the new trading company.  Jahar sold the poison for capital; they talked with seedy contacts and family.

A couple weeks after returning home, Gareth went to visit the shop of his merchant friend across the street (the guy who lent Gareth a horse and told him about the Swiftstone archipelago job).  He let Gareth know that the noble dragon-bloods were cracking down of dishonest merchants using illegal slave labor to protect honest merchants like them.  

Sometime later, Gareth had a quick chat with A-dom back at his shop before talking to the slave, Joe.  Gareth told A-dom he might have to knock Joe out if he looked like he was going to flip out and cause problems.  Gareth explained to Joe that Empty Bucket had wandered off and very likely failed to file the proper papers after purchasing him, so the dragon-bloods would likely consider him an illegal slave.  He then talked to Joe about getting him off the island for a brief time so they could straighten the situation out and asked him what he wanted.  As Gareth explained things to him he looked more and more nervous. He kept shifting from looking at Gareth to looking at A-Dom and back.

*Joe:* _Umm... I'd like to be free. That would be nice. But my master or at least some Dragon Blood would have to free me. I don't want to be an escaped slave. Escaped slaves are not for filling their role in the universe. They reincarnate as bugs and leeches or worse... disenfranchised. *he visibly shivers* I don't want to reincarnate as any of those. Freeing me probably involves lots of paperwork too._ (looked really depressed when this came up)_ But they don't tell us slaves much about that.

Even if I'm freed, I don't think I could survive in the wild. I'm just a tailor. I don't need to live in a city but I would need to go to a town or village. Cause I really need a place where I could buy food. This just sounds awfully complicated._

His eye-line clearly dropped to look at the ground and he wrung his hands together.

_But I don't want to be executed or tortured or anything. You've been nice to me, so I don't want you to be beaten or interrogated or investigated because of me. Maybe we should just go and tell a Dragon Blood that my master ran off and hasn't taken care of me, and they will know what to do. That's why we have Dragon Bloods. To take care of these kinds of things. We just aren't qualified. Lets go tell a dragon blood before we get in trouble. Waiting will only make it worse. You have a Dynast friend don't you? You know some Dragon Bloods who could help us... right?_

He then looked up at Gareth with puppy dog eyes. A-Dom wisely waited for Gareth to respond instead of just knocking Joe out.

As Joe began to panic and talk about going to the dragon-bloods to sort it all out, Gareth realized he had given Joe too much information and, well, truth.

*Gareth:* _ Everything is going to be fine. I know some people that can help. You are not an escaped slave. You won’t be an escaped slave, you’ll be a freed one. You’ve been performing admirably in your task the past several months and the gods have seen this. Just as you have been fulfilling your place in the universe, I need to fulfill mine in making sure you get a fair cop. So, now is not the time to draw attention to yourself. It will take some time to get you freed and talking to the dragon-bloods before then about your situation will only make it worse. I was suggesting we relocate you briefly for your comfort and ease of this process. I know of a couple of villages that could use your skills and you wouldn’t have much problem fitting in._

Joe seemed more relieved by this.  Gareth set him to the task of sewing something in the back and closed up shop.  He and A-dom headed off to Luck’s Tea House to find Jade’s Luck.  While they waited for Jahar and Tiger to show up, Gareth explained the situation to Jade’s Luck.  She came up with a plan how to get Joe off the island discretely.  When Jahar showed up, all he wanted to talk about was the trading company and ignored the problem at hand.  Gareth talked to Tiger about forging the proper paperwork in Empty Bucket’s name for freeing Joe.  Tiger said he wasn’t sure if he could do it or not, but he might know someone who could.  They hung around for a while yet as Jahar kept going on about the trading company and everyone’s role in it.

Gareth collected some supplies for a sleeping potion from the market and brewed one up.  The next day Jade’s Luck came over while Joe was enjoying a stew laced with sleeping potion.  Once Joe passed out in his stew, Gareth told Jade’s Luck to do her thing.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Huh what de huh?_

*A-dom:* _Purse him, woman!_

Luck pulled out Pursey and asked it to grab Joe.  Pursey sucked up Joe and the stew, then promptly fell asleep.

*A-dom:* _Your purse is sleeping.  That’s just weird!_

With that taken care of, Gareth, Jade’s Luck, and A-dom took a quick trip to Hoen-ba island.  Once there, they woke up Pursey, who now had the hiccups, and spit out a sleeping Joe.

Jade’s Luck carried Joe to town and to Hoen-ba-ba-den’s hut.  Gareth explained that Joe was a tailor and he wanted him to stay in their village for a few months.  Hoen-ba-ba-den said her old hut was free.  Gareth told her he was a nice guy and a good worker.  He explained that Joe didn’t speak their language and asked her not to eat him.  She said Gelf would stick around him and said that, if they decided he needed to be eaten, they’d wait for Gareth to get back to so they could chat about it.  Jade’s Luck let her know she could know speak their language.

*Hoen-ba-ba-den:* _Good for you.  Nice to see you’re getting civilized._

They found out that Chief Klun wasn’t very good at sailing his boat, so Gareth went to go teach the chief and some of the villagers how to work the sails and riggings.  Jade’s Luck brought Joe to the hut and sat watch over him for a day and a half till he woke up.  A-dom, now unsupervised, decided to try juggling children.  He didn’t kill any, but some had to be fished out of a tree.  He gave them a Solar doll to fight over.

Jade’s Luck calmed Joe down when he woke up and explained he had a bad reaction to something to his soup and they were now on the other island.  Luck explained that it was a good island with nice villagers and not to discuss religion (ah, heathens).  He went to use the bathroom (second tree on the right) and noticed the villagers lacked pants.  He decided that needed to be rectified. Gareth came back by from teaching the villagers to sail better boats to introduce Joe to Gelf.  Joe offered to make Gelf pants.  Gelf didn’t like his inside leg being taken, but Gareth convinced him pants were a useful thing and that he’d like them.  They got along fine.  Gareth said they’d check back in a few times and the trio headed back to Atlantis.

Jahar waited a few more days before decided he had put off seeing his wife long enough.  He figured out how to take off his bracers.  He then went to see her cousin to see if she was in town and how she had been.

*Cousin:* _Grumpy.  Do you know what morning sickness is?  You haven’t been married before. (pause)  Oh, by the way, congratulations. _

Jahar found out she had her Goremaul with her, so decided not to visit her in the morning.  He visited Jara in the early afternoon, hoping she’d be sluggish from food or a noon nap.  He found she was lounging in a Cynis garden with Isis.  He went in with Harmonious Presence up, just to be safe.

*Isis:* _Ah. Look who’s here._

*Jahar:* _I just heard the news._

*Isis:* _Well, that’s what happens when you disappear for months on end.  You do realize you still have wedding presents you haven’t unwrapped._

*Jara:* (wifely voice of doom) _Hello husband. (pause) Where have you been?_

Jahar stood there thinking for a minute before he answered.

*Jahar:* _I was debating on whether to congratulate you or answer your question first.  I was marooned if you must know, but first, congratulations._

*Jara:* (wifely voice of doom) _Thank you.  Marooned?  And how did you become marooned?_

*Jahar:* _Well, the ship we were on was stolen._

*Jara:* (wifely voice of doom) _Why were you on a ship?_

Jahar told her that he was trying to make a name for himself and their family and start up a trading company to provide for them.

*Jara:* (wifely voice of doom) _Oh, that’s nice.  You could have left me a note!_

*Jahar:* _I didn’t know where to leave it._

*Jara:* (wifely voice of doom) _You find a slave._ *whistles* _Bring me a slave!_

*Jahar:* _I most humbly apologize for me extended absence.  It was not intended._

He then told her he had named the new ship that brought him home in her honor.  She said she accepted his apology.  A slave was brought in.

*Jara:* _You are responsible for taking all notes from my husband and bringing them to me promptly!  You’ll be flayed alive if you fail!_

Jahar asked her how she had been and what she was doing.  She said that they had not managed to capture the anathema that had destroyed a chunk of the city during the wedding.  But they did manage to find another anathema and kill it outside the city.

He stuck around for some more small talk, then left.

The Circle got together to plan their next voyage, they decided to head to Abalon by a circuitous route so they could combine establishing the trading company with finding a gate to heaven.  Jahar set up *Jara’s Pride* to go on another voyage to establish a trading route or something.

They spent another month on Atlantis before heading off on their quest.  Gareth managed to train his two apprentices enough so they could run the shop and make horseshoes and stuff, but not weapons or armor.

The trip was fairly boring.  They stopped at a number of places to make friends and trade stuff.  They got to the point where Jade’s Luck needed to start speaking the Koomba Barbarian language she had learned.  Since they had an actual crew on this voyage (in addition to Jahar’s two acolytes), they found themselves trading for food a lot.  They laid off on the preaching and no dolls or sundrops were distributed.  They hit a stretch of islands that were Hoen-ba sized.  Jade’s Luck did hand out candy at one of the islands though.  No one went behind her saying ‘worship the unconquered sun’ though.

*Ryan:* _Conquer the Unworshipped Sun!  Conquer the Unworshipped Sun! _

Spoken like a true death knight.  Bad man.

Gareth realized that, from what he was told, the next island was just far enough away that, if they pushed really hard, they could get there before calibration.  If they didn’t push really hard, they’d be at sea when Calibration started.  So, he had the choice of staying on the crappy island they were on until after calibration or taking the chance to get somewhere better.

*Gareth:* _We’re going to push really hard and head for the next island._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Do we want to talk to the crew and ask their opinion?_

*Gareth:* _No._

*Paul:* _Gareth understand the idea of being a captain.  The crew gets nervous when you start asking for opinions._

The mortal crew got to sleep more than the Circle the next few days.  Gareth also set up the shifts so that the mortals were all on the same shift.  The day before Calibration they still hadn’t reached land.  The crew got sent down below to rest.

*Gareth:* _A-dom, push!_

*A-dom:* _Aye aye, Captain!_

A-dom got off the boat and started pushing the boat and kicking.  His strength was only an eleven.  Jahar went down below with his acolytes to pray to the Unconquered Sun for aid.

As it got closer and closer to midnight, A-dom pumped up his strength more.  Gareth kept his eye out for any land, but didn’t see any.  Once it clicked past midnight, A-dom was happy cause it was his birthday.  Of course, it was also now the first day of Calibration.  Jade’s Luck threw a muffin down to him.

Off in the distance, Gareth noticed a small boat being chased by a larger boat, without sails.  The larger boat was going faster than *The Grumpy Craftsmen* and seemed to be trying to catch the smaller boat before it reached the land off in the distance.

*Gareth: (to A-dom)* _Peddle faster!_

Gareth then pointed out the boats to the others on the deck and went to go tell Jahar.  He found Jahar and his two acolytes praying in Jahar’s room.

*Jahar & acolytes:* _Hummina hummina Unconquered Sun.  Hummina hummina good stuff.  Hummina hummina please don’t let us die._

*Gareth: * _Stuffs going on._

Jahar sighed and left the room with Gareth.  When he filled Jahar in, Jahar relayed that there were tales of pirates in the south with sail-less ships that were dragged by poorly controlled demons.  He suggested they be stopped.

*Gareth: * _They’re pirates, so stopping them sounds like fun.  Cause then they’ll be dead pirates, and then they’ll be okay._

Gareth went back up and yelled down to A-dom what Jahar just told him about a demon propelled ship.

*A-dom:* _Aww!  I’m out of essence!_

*Gareth: * _I wouldn’t mind at all if, while we’re killing the pirates, the dead ones rose up and helped us kill the rest._

*A-dom:* _Damn it!  I need essence for that!_

As the larger ship was getting harpoons out to grapple the smaller ship, no one noticed a raven fly off the smaller boat and fly up and over to the mast of the larger ship.

Someone asked Gareth if they could ram the pirate ship with *The Grumpy Craftsman*.  He wasn’t sure, but was willing to try.  He then got a better idea and told Jahar to ram the larger ship with butterflies instead.

Gareth told A-dom to get back onboard and that Jahar was casting butterflies.  A-dom started putting finger holes in the boat as he climbed back onboard.  About a hundred yards away, Jahar got to the fore of the ship and began casting.  The pirates were hurling harpoons at the smaller ship and some of them were sticking.  Jade’s Luck and Tiger noticed the raven drop off the mast and dive bomb towards the deck.  It then did something strange, because it made a hard veer away from the ship and dove into the water.  Then butterflies went off and plowed into the middle of the pirate ship, leaving a large hole and lots of dead mortal pirates.  Gareth then turned the ship as hard right as he could to avoid the butterflies, but ended up scraping alongside the pirate boat.  Tiger leapt across to the nose of the pirate ship and started killing mortals, followed by Jade’s Luck.  No one noticed a fish leap out the sea, change into a huge bird/human creature and start scaling the pirate boat.

Tiger slashed up pirates as he made his way towards the back of the boat.  He rarely killed a guy outright, but the fast acting poison on his sword finished the job.  Jade’s Luck didn’t see any obvious sorcerers or demons, so she beat up a pirate by running up him, whapping him with her war fan, doing a summersault over his head as he dropped to the ground dead and whapping his friend with the fan on the way down again.

Jahar, however, DID notice the demon.  The demon was a huge thing in the water pulling the pirate ship.  It was almost underneath the smaller boat up ahead.  He told Gareth he’d protect the ship and that the demon was in the water.  He then pulled out a bow and fired an arrow into the water.  Unfortunately he didn’t manage to get the arrow to the demon.

Gareth looked across to see the guys parallel to him.  He leapt into the air, did a summersault, and cleaved through the mortal chump steering the pirate boat.

*Gareth: * _Ha-HA!_

The guy standing next to Gareth spat in his face, burning Gareth’s flesh like acid.  A group of three pirates ganged up on Jade’s Luck, not that they actually managed to hit her.

*Demon Pirate Captain:* _Get them! Take their ship! Arr!_

A-dom leapt over and jumped down to knock another hole in the boat near the obsidian butterflies.  A-dom came out the bottom of the boat and noticed that the demon was a lot deeper than everyone thought and it was surfacing rapidly towards the little boat.  A-dom thought it would have been cool to fight the demon, but he couldn't get there in time.  So, he just watched.

When the thing scaling the boat got to the top, the Circle and pirates could see it was an eight foot tall female human/Raven monster with feathered arms, wicked looking claws on feet and hands, and a bird head.

*Female RavenBeast:* _Lightbringer, Demon Slayer.  What are you waiting for?_

She then grabbed a pirate’s head and twisted it off.

Jade’s Luck saw this raven beast near her and was a bit afraid of it, but at least it was killing pirates.

Tiger made it back to Gareth, leaving more dead pirates in his wake, leaving just the acid-spitting Captain alive.

The demon shot out of the water, hanging in the air for a second.  It was a big, scary thing with lots of tentacles and spikes on its tentacles.  Some of the people in the small boat were knocked out into the water by when the demon emerged.  Then the demon flopped down on top of the small boat, destroying it and those within.  A-dom would have clapped, if he had seen it.

A couple of pirates jumped to *The Grumpy Craftsman* by Jahar and engaged him in combat.  Jahar managed to wound one of them.  Gareth actually managed to wound the Demon Captain.  For him, that’s pretty good.

*Gareth:* _Careful Tiger, this one spits acid._

A-dom crawled into the hull of the boat and monkey leapt up through the boat, smashing much.  At the apex of his jump, he realized he didn’t have a plan and fell back down through the boat, making more boat shards.  Between the obsidian butterflies and A-dom's extra work, the boat was now starting to break in two, down the middle.

Tiger managed to dispatch the Demon Captain by chopping off his arms.  Unfortunately, this freed the demon from its servitude and it swam away.  A-dom waved goodbye.  It waved a back.

With the pirate boat breaking apart and sinking, Gareth and Jade’s Luck booked it back to *The Grumpy Craftsman*.  Also, several pirates started surrendering to get off their broken boat.  One surrendered to the Raven beast.  Three surrendered to Jade’s Luck.  One surrendered to Jahar.

*Jade’s Luck:* (to the Raven Beast): _Um. Hi.  Truce and you can get off the sinking boat?_

*Raven Beast:* _Ummm. Suuuure.  I don’t know why you’re trucing._

The big Raven Beast picked up her surrendered pirate and jumped boats.

*Jade’s Luck:*: _So, how do you know Jahar?_

*Raven Beast:* _We’ll get to that… Who’s Jahar?_

*Jade’s Luck:*: _Well, you called him Lightbringer, but nobody calls him that anymore.  We call him Jahar.  Well, he was Lightbringer, now he’s Jahar.  I just figured you knew Jahar._

*Raven Beast:* _Well…_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Yeah, it’s kinda weird that way._

*Raven Beast:* _Well…_

Jahar realized that there was something he needed from the sinking boat and leapt across.  He got Tiger, who was currently mutilating the body of the Demon Captain, to pick up the pieces and bring them back to the ship.

Gareth worked to untangle his boat from the pirate vessel so they wouldn’t capsize.  He then went about looking for survivors in the water from the small boat.  Finding one floating in the water, Gareth fished him aboard and checked him over.  He seemed okay, except for some nasty bruises from hitting the water after being flung twenty feet up by the sea demon.

Jade’s Luck collected the pirates’ inferior weapons and tying up the prisoners.  The Raven beast looked overboard for more survivors from her boat, but didn’t see any.

*Jade’s Luck:*: _Should we head for land, since it is right over there and such and Calibration bad?_

*Raven Beast:* _Yes, and I’m sure the island people would love to deal with these people._

A-dom’s head bobbed out of the water, then he climbed back onboard.

The Raven beast changed into a raven and then into a young, pretty woman. Though she was only five foot two inches tall, she was built lean, so appeared taller than she was. She had black hair, stick-straight and about waist length. Her nose was a bit hawk-like, giving her a fierce appearance that was softened by bright blue eyes and a compassionate expression.

*Jade’s Luck:*: _Well that’s unusual._

*Gareth:* _Uh, are you a demon too?_

*No Longer a Raven or a Beast:* (annoyed) _Are you a demon?_

*Gareth:* _No._

*No Longer a Raven or a Beast:* (annoyed) _What do you think my answer is?_

Jahar walked over holding a demon head in one hand and a knife in the other.

*Jahar:* _We’ve been looking for more like you._

*No Longer a Raven or a Beast:* _Really?_

*Jade’s Luck:*: _So, how do you know Jahar?_

*No Longer a Raven or a Beast:* _I don’t know…_ *points at Jahar* _That.  I remember Lightbringer.  This is only…half._

*Jahar:* _He was a long time ago._

*No Longer a Raven or a Beast:* _Lightbringer would have dived into the water and slain the demon. Instead of letting the demon be free and running about Creation._

*Jahar:* _Lightbringer is, was a lot stronger than we are now._

*No Longer a Raven or a Beast:* _Lightbringer probably knew a great deal more.  More than I know._

Jahar and the woman then had a short conversation I couldn’t hear while Jade’s Luck rearranged her scarf to hide her caste mark and went downstairs.  The woman said her human name was Ceri.  She said that they were on their way to the island because someone needed healing there.  Gareth inquired what was wrong with the person there, stating that he was a decent healer in his own right.  She didn’t seem to know why the demons were chasing her boat, but wanted to find out.  Jahar wandered off to muck with the demon head.

*A-dom:* _ I’m a demon._

*Gareth:* _No, he’s not. (pause)  Sometimes I think he wishes, but he’s not. (pause) I’m Gareth, by the way.  Captain of this vessel._

Jade’s Luck found the crew had been watching outside through a porthole.  They couldn’t see much, but they seemed excited about what was going on.  After all, pirate battles are neat.  She tried talking to the crew to misdirect them and reassured them that they were going to land.

Jahar was walking around trying to find a way to preserve the eyeballs of the Demon Captain.  He decided pickling was the way to go and was looking for a jar.  Jade’s Luck intercepted him and told him about the crew having a peephole.  She sent him back topside while she fetched him a jar.  He went to his room to spend time with his acolytes.  They tried to roast some food on his bonfire.

The non-glowing Circle members set about putting the pirates in the hold where they wouldn’t interact with the crew.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*02/06/06 session - “Calibration is Not the Time to Look for the Environment!"*

_Synopsis of 02/06/06 session_

*“Calibration is Not the Time to Look for the Environment!”*

While Jade’s Luck escorted the pirates down to the brig, Gareth found himself left mostly alone to sail the ship.  He found out from Ceri that the island they were sailing towards was called Ja-HA.  Since it was a couple hours before time, and they were just offshore of the island, Gareth dropped anchor.

Jahar and A-dom went down below to intimidate some of the pirates.

*A-dom:* _You there!  What do you know about demons?_

*Pirate:* _They, uh, pull ships real well?_

*A-dom:* (grumbling)_ Yeah, well, he’s right there…_

*Pirate:* _You don’t want to fall in the water._

*Jahar:* _What happens then?_

*Pirate:* _They eat you._

Jahar found out the pirate’s name was Bob.

*Jahar:* _How many ships are traveling with you in the water?_

*Pirate Bob* _Um, none._

Jahar instructed A-dom to slap Bob to jog his memory.  One thump and a dead pirate later, Jahar turned to the rest of the pirates.

*Jahar:* _I think you can apply some wisdom, if I ask how many ships were you with, don’t answer literally._

*Pirate #1:* _What the  did he just say!?_

*Pirate #2:* _I don’t know!  Answer quick, man!_

*Pirate #1:* _Yes! Four!_

*Jahar:* _There are four ships?_

*Pirate #1:* _Yeah._

Jahar, at least, realized that the guy just shouted out a number because he thought Jahar wanted a number.  They took him in another room to further the questioning.  He found out that the guy didn’t know about any other ships in the area and that he had only been sailing these waters for three weeks.  Their ship had been pirating the waters for about twenty years now, if you believed _their_ brags.

*Jahar:* _Who are they?_

*Pirate #1:* _Tony and Frank and Jimmy._

The pirate said their group wasn’t organized enough to have a name.  The pirate captain’s name was Nunzio.  The pirate didn’t know the name of the demon, since he didn’t know demonic.  He said Nunzio spoke demon a lot, though.  The pirate had only been on the ship for three weeks, so hadn’t visited the ship’s home port.  When asked who had been on the ship a long time, he replied Bob.  He did agree to point out someone in the group who had been with the ship a long time.

Once back with the other pirates, he pointed out the oldest guy in the group and Jahar and A-dom took that pirate away for questioning.  When Jahar asked the old guy, Tony, how long he had been with the ship, Tony pulled off his belt and started counting notches.  Seeing it had been a long time, he asked him for the demon’s name.  Tony didn’t speak demon either.  Jahar asked him where his ship’s port of harbor was and Tony replied he couldn’t tell him.

*Jahar:* _A-dom, this man won’t tell us…_

*Pirate Tony:* _No no NO!  It’s not that I don’t want to tell you.  I *REALLY* want to tell you.  I *CAN’T* tell you!_

*Jahar:* _Why not?_

*Pirate Tony:* _Spells.  (pause) Demon spells._

*A-dom:* _Can you write it down?_

*Pirate Tony:* _No._

*A-dom:* _Can you rhyme it?_

*Pirate Tony:* _I... hold on. (pause) It sounds like..._

_*Tony’s head explodes*_

While Jahar admonished A-dom, Tony started to melt.  

*Jahar:* _Go find me another old man now._

A-dom noticed that the melting Tony was starting to slowly eat through the floorboards.  Jahar quickly went and fetched Gareth to deal with this problem.  After retrieving a metal shovel, he had A-dom dump the gooey mess out a porthole, away from the boat.

*Jahar:* _Oh, by the way.  Gareth, just for your reference.  There is a spell on these guys that, if we try to make them speak of where they come from, their heads explode._

*Gareth:* _COOL!_

*A-dom:* _Ooh. Ask them to rhyme it.  That does it right there._

While Gareth returned to the deck, A-dom went and had Pirate Bob’s friend point out another old member of the crew.  A-dom returned to the small room with Fatty the cook.  Fatty looked down at the stain on the floor and gulped.

*Fatty:* _How can I help?_

*A-dom:* _Well first by not melting._

*Fatty:* _I’ll try my best._

Jahar instructed Fatty to stand still and let him examine the spells on him.  Fatty complied.

Up top, Ceri, Gareth, and Jade’s Luck were discussing things like Jahar and demon summoning.  Ceri was quickly becoming convinced that something was clearly wrong with Lightbringer. Ceri asked if he could do anything besides summon demons.  Jade’s Luck enthusiastically replied that he could summon swarms of obsidian butterflies and almost destroyed her Manse.  Gareth said that Jahar did seem to think it was better to summon demons than summon elementals.

Down below, Jahar persisted in questions revolving around the pirates’ port of harbor.  He didn’t seem to grasp that Fatty was the cook and didn’t come out of the galley much.  He was getting rather irate over this.

*A-dom:* _It’s okay, Fatty.  Calm down, Fatty.  He’s a noble.  That pretty much explains it._

*Jahar:* _Maybe we can get them to draw a map.  If we can see where they are going to make the x, you’re not hearing this Fatty.  If we can see where they’re going to put the x before the head explodes._

*Fatty:* (worried) _No?_

*A-dom:* _If you want to blow up pirates, wait until we’re on the island.  Then you can blow up as many pirates as you want!_

*Jahar:* _I don’t want to blow up pirates.  It is messy._

*A-dom:* _Well, then don’t!  I’m betting they can’t rhyme it, they can’t draw it, they can’t mime it, they can’t like, you know, charade it._

Having heard A-dom say Jahar could blow up as many pirates as he wanted, Jade’s Luck decided to wander down to their discussion.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Can’t you just remove the spell?_

*Jahar:* _I can’t figure out how._

*A-dom:* _Look.  We’ve already killed three pirates.  I’m sure they’re noticing that they aren’t coming back. _

*Ryan:* _Why is Mr. Magoo our sorcerer?_

Jade’s Luck convinced Jahar to leave the pirates alone for a while so he could figure out the spell.

*A-dom:* _So, where are you from, Fatty?_

*Fatty:* _Uh, Abalon._

*A-dom:* _Oh!  From whereabouts?  By the volcano or by the water?_

*Fatty:* _By the water._

*Jahar:* (talking to Jade’s Luck) _Then A-dom told him to rhyme it.  His head exploded._

*A-dom:* _It didn’t work.  It was COOL!_

*Fatty:* _Wait, you’re A Dom?  They don’t get it, do they?_

*A-dom:* (laughing) _No they don’t.  Shhhhhh!_

*Fatty:* _That’s funny._

*Jade’s Luck:* _What, is this something you can talk about?_

*Fatty:* _Oh yeah!_

*Jahar:* _Feel free._

*A-dom:* _Fatty!  I wouldn’t._

*Fatty:* _I can’t.  He’ll hurt me._

*_Jahar steps between A-dom and Fatty_*

*A-dom:* _Jahar! Bob!_

*Jahar:* _I could make you a dog._

*A-dom:* _I could make you a zombie._

*Jahar:* _My dog could eat your zombie._

*A-dom:* _I didn’t mean I could MAKE you a zombie._

Jade’s Luck ushered Fatty back to the other pirates and told him to reflect on how naughty he had been as a pirate all these years.  He denied naughtiness, stating he was just a cook.

Jahar headed up top while Ceri headed down below.  When Ceri passed him, Jahar did an about face and followed her.

Ceri asked the pirates (well, Fatty) one question; whether they picked her ship on purpose or if it was just convenient.    Fatty didn’t know, saying that the Captain ordered the attack.  He then said you don’t talk to strange men who talk to demons or question the captain’s orders.

*Ceri:* _Thank you._

*Pirates:* _Could you not kill us?_

*A-dom:* _We’re not killing Fatty._

*Ceri:* _Okay._

While she was walking away from the pirates, Jahar approached Ceri about trading information about what they knew of the past, what they knew and thought of creation, what they knew and thought of other exalted, and what they were currently doing.

Gareth, Jade’s Luck, A-dom and Tiger talked about what to do with the pirates.  Jade’s Luck and A-dom thought they’d be a good addition to the crew.  Gareth didn’t like that, that way, they wouldn’t be paying for their crimes as being pirates.  Tiger suggested making the pirates trustworthy via oath.

Jade’s Luck wasn’t sure what to do about the crew and thought they might need to be left somewhere.  Tiger added, ‘or killed.’  Gareth pointed out to Jade’s Luck that, for her fledgling trading company to gain other crews, their current crew needed to return safely.  Otherwise, the trading company would be considered bad luck and no one would sign on with them.

As the two groups chatted, the sun rose above the horizon.  When they looked over at the beach, Jade’s Luck and Tiger could see a man waving a yelling at them.  A-dom saw the guy and heard him asking if they had a healer on board.

*A-dom:* _Do we have a healer on board?_

*Tiger:* _Healers?  We have Anti-Healers on board._

*Gareth:* _Yes.  We have two onboard.  Myself and also Ceri._

*A-dom:* _Ceri?_

*Gareth: *_The Lunar._

Jade’s Luck started yelling Ceri’s name and went down below to find her.  Hearing Luck, Ceri headed up top.  Luck quickly relayed that Gareth told her she was a healer and that there was a guy on the shore looking for a healer.

*Ceri:* _They’re waiting for me._

Up top, Gareth was getting a dinghy ready, since he had said he would like to accompany her to the village.  He wasn’t expecting her to come up on deck, shift into a raven, and fly over to shore.  A-dom saw the guy on the shore look relieved and usher her toward the village.

*A-dom:* _Apparently they know her here._

Jade’s Luck tried to get Gareth’s attention.  Since Jahar and A-dom were already getting in the dinghy to go with him, Gareth told her he was going ashore and he was leaving her in charge.  He clearly didn’t realize this was a bad idea.  Tiger, however, did.  He quickly headed towards the dinghy, but Jade’s Luck stopped him and told him she had a job for him here.  He tried to tell her he was going ashore, but she wouldn’t let him.

As the dinghy lowered down to the sea, A-dom made a comment.

*A-dom:* _Umm, she shouldn’t be in charge!_

*Jahar:* _Merely an observation._

*A-dom:* _You shouldn’t be in charge either.  Out of all of us, only Gareth should be in charge._

*Gareth:* _Yeah, but the rest of us are going ashore, so it doesn’t really matter._

Once Gareth’s head was below the deck of the boat, Jade’s Luck started talking to Tiger.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Wouldn’t it be much more convenient if we didn’t have to keep sending our crew below decks for fear of them betraying us, for finding out we’re the dread anathema?_

*Tiger:* _ …yeah…_

*Jade’s Luck:* _So if we just make them promise to be our good and true and loyal servants and not be scared of us cause we glow sometimes.  And maybe we can get the pirates in on that with the not being pirates thing.  And then we can have just a whole bunch of loyal servants!_

*Tiger:* _ …sounds reasonable…_

*Jade’s Luck:* _I mean, Gareth doesn’t like pirates, but if they promise not ever to be pirates again, then they aren’t pirates anymore.  And we don’t have to kill them.  So, we’re offering them new lives as productive members of the new Solar Empire._

Tiger didn’t have a problem with her making a pact, so Jade’s Luck had to decide which group they were going to talk to first.  There was the crew, who were locked in a room.  There were the pirates, who were locked in the brig.  And there were Jahar’s two loyal acolytes, who were locked in Jahar’s room learning to read.



			
				Group’s interpretation of the reading material said:
			
		

> Gabe: See Spot Run. Spot Run Spot.  That’s not right.
> 
> Ryan: Spot is a Solar.
> 
> ...




Gabe then decided Jahar had to write the first reading book of the new age. Liz decided Jade’s Luck would have to write the annotated edition.

Ceri found out that a fisherman from another village by the name of Hunar arrived about a week ago.  He had been blown off course and wasn’t feeling too well.  Then he became very ill and someone was sent off to find her.  Yesterday he died, but more people were now getting sick.  The symptoms were flu-like as wasn’t always fatal, so Ceri set about dividing people up between the sick, the healthy and the recently exposed and made sure everyone was well hydrated.

The dinghy hit shore, skidded along the sand, and A-dom continued rowing for a bit up the beach.  As the trio got out of the boat, Jahar found some tracks and started following them into the forest.  A-dom was a little worried with the stability of Creation with city-boy #1 finding tracks.

*A-dom:* _You don’t like pirates, right?_

*Gareth:* _No._

*A-dom:* _Good. All is right with the world._

Gareth and A-dom told Jahar that Ceri went to the village, not into the forest, and headed off towards the village.  They found Ceri in the middle of village ordering people around.  Talking with Ceri and a few of the sick, Gareth determined that it was West Nifle flu; a very contagious flu, but not too lethal.  She had a good handle on what she was doing, but he gave her some suggestions for making the people feel better quicker and feel more comfortable.

Not long after they arrived, A-dom started to not feel so good.

*A-dom:* _Uh, I don’t like this island. (pause) I don’t think I can raise myself._

Jade’s Luck decided that, since the pirates already knew they were anathema, that was the place to start.  She headed down to the brig with Tiger and found a crate she could stand on the talk to the pirates.

*Jade’s Luck:* _I suppose you were wondering what was going to become of you._

*Pirates:* _We don’t want to die!_

She proposed a deal to them which hinged on them not being pirates again and working for her.  Since they couldn’t rule out the possibility of her wanting them to do piracy, they agreed to just be her loyal servants.

*Jade’s Luck:* _You have to be nice.  No making undead, no killing people.  Well, unless those people need to be killed._

Jade’s Luck referred to A-dom and Jahar, whom the pirates only knew as ‘The Murderer’ and ‘The One Who Makes Heads Explode.’  She worked out with them the terms of the pact.  There was lots of group huddling between the pirates.  They decided they would risk it.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Okay, I think we all need to be holding hands?_

*_Pirates look at her like she is crazy_*

*Jade’s Luck:* _We all have to be touching._

*Pirates:* (sounding hopeful) _We all have to touch you?_

She worked out that they needed to form a circle with their hand in.  Jade’s Luck and Tiger went into the brig and Jade’s Luck touched one of the pirates on a non stinky looking part.

*Jade’s Luck:* _I promise to treat you all with justice and mercy for the duration of your lives.  You all promise to be my loyal servants for the rest of your lives, never betraying myself or my circle, Tiger, A-dom, Jahar, Gareth in any way. Or betraying any of our companions that I will name later.  Also, never give any indication that I or my companions are anything other than mortal._

*Pirates:* (unsure voice) _We’ll try?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Okay, if we screw up and do it ourselves, not your fault._

*Pirates:* _Oh good.  Yes, sure, we’re all for it._

Jade’s Luck then let them out and set them up working on the ship.  Fatty asked where the galley was.  Fatty was thrilled, since this was the best stocked galley he had ever been in.  She found out who the best sailor was, Bob, and put him in charge of making sure all was well.  Bob checked to make sure they were anchored then sat behind the wheel.  She told the others to do their usual chores, but they didn’t have a demon for them to feed.  She told them to make rope knots or whatnot.

Jade’s Luck and Tiger then went to the crew’s locked cabin.  Luck went inside while the still glowing Tiger stayed outside the room.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Hi guys._

*Crew:* _Hello._

*Jade’s Luck:* _The problem is all gone._

*Crew Member #1:* _What was her name again?_

*Crew Member #2:* _Luck, I think._

*Crew:* _Hello Luck.  Can we come out now?  Are the anathema gone?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Uh, the demon is gone._

The crew became awful nervous at that answer.  

*Jade’s Luck:* _Okay, sorry, what I meant, I keep forgetting that regular people aren’t scholars and don’t need extra explanations. Yes the anathema are gone._

*Crew:* _Oh good.  Are you sure?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Yes, well, cause, well, wait explanations bad.  One of them ran away and we killed two._

*Crew:* _Anathemas… What about demons?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well, the one that ran away was the demon pulling the boat, and it big scary, and it went that way.  We stayed here. _

*Crew:* _Okay._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Were there other anathema? _

*Crew:* _We heard a lot.  And there was some glowing.  No glowing out there now, just the sun.  There was one glowing all gold._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well, anyway, it was kind of a good thing cause the pirates got all scared and surrendered.  The ones that didn’t die when the demons sunk their boat._

*Crew:* _Okay._

*Jade’s Luck:* _So we have some new crew. _

*Crew:* _Why did the demon summoning crew surrender to you guys?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well, they got scared with all the glowing guys. _

*Crew:* _Okay.  Who’s side were they on?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _I don’t know, but they didn’t seem to like the demons. _

*Crew:* _Can we talk to the captain?_

Jade’s Luck told them he was off ship at the moment, but she’d go get him.  She locked the door when she left and sent Tiger off to the island to find Gareth.  She also asked Tiger to tell Gareth about their new crew before he got back to the ship.

Back on the island, Jahar decided to amuse himself by looking for a demesne.   For this he’d need a new crystal and virgin’s hair.  Being Jahar, he figured he could find some perfect crystals lying around in the forest, so started off on his own.

*A-dom:* _Jahar!  Sit!_

*Jahar:* _Come with me!_

*A-dom:* _Where are you going?_

*Jahar:* _Looking for crystals._

*A-dom:* _Oh, cool._

The two wandered off into the forest.  They thought that perfect crystals came from old shaman’s huts and shops in the market, so they just wandered around looking for rocks.

As they wandered, A-dom was starting to feel worse.

*A-dom:* _A-dom feeling minus twoey._

Back in the village, things were going well.  Gareth and Ceri were caring for the sick in different huts.  After a while, Gareth noticed a little old lady standing behind him

*Old Lady:* _You should have children by now!_

*Gareth:* _Grandma?_

*Grandma:* _You should have children by now!  Your brother and sister both have children._ 

Grandma pulled out a stick and poked Gareth.

*Gareth:* _I’ve been kind of busy!  Ow!_

*Grandma:* _You should be married!_ 

*Gareth:* _I’ve got time!  I’ve got plenty of time._

*Grandma:* _Well, get married.  Find a nice woman._ 

*Gareth:* _I don’t know any.  I know some insane ones._

*Grandma:* _I’ll find a you nice woman._ 

She started wandering around poking women with her stick and muttering _No, not you._  Gareth tried to get her to stop, saying they were sick and he was tending to them.

*Grandma:* _Why don’t I hear any prayers?  Huh? Huh?  Not nice enough to thank your old grandma, huh?_ 

*Gareth:* _Uh, I forgot. _

*Grandma:* _Oh, sure._

She opened the door and faded away as she walked outside.

Back in the forest, Jahar decided that they weren’t finding any crystals and wanted to find out what the woods were about, so activated Spirit Detecting Glance.  About five feet away from them, Jahar could see all of the demons from the top of the Manse, Hooknar and a number of odd looking undead ghost type things all in a huddle.  As Jahar stared at their group in shock, Hooknar noticed.

*Hooknar:* _I think he can see us!_

*Jahar:* _A-dom.  Walk normally._

A-dom swaggered as he walked.

*Jahar:* _A-dom.  All the demons you ever let loose about five feet from us watching us._

*A-dom:* _I didn’t let any demons loose!_

*Jahar:* _And they now know we can see them.  And by we I mean I._

*A-dom:* (confused) _K?  What do we do?_

*Jahar:* _Let’s go back towards town nonchalantly._

*A-dom:* _ that!_

A-dom started running his fastest back towards town.  Being left alone, Jahar started casting Flight of Separation.  This just made A-dom run faster.  Jahar turned into a flock of birds and realized he had to travel an extra hundred miles.  The thousands of birds flew very fast around the island about a hundred times very fast before rocketing back in towards the island and crashing near the village.

The pirate crew started yelling _Sorcerer!_

Jade’s Luck told them that it was Jahar, one of her group.  They asked her why no one was watching him, since it was Calibration.

Tiger, having walked to shore, walked up to Jahar as A-dom ran up behind Jahar.  Jahar felt a poke in the stomach.

*Grandma:* (poking people) _Not a girl, not a girl, not a girl._

*_Woman yeeks at being poked_*

*Grandma:* _Nah, not good enough._

They noticed the little old lady, but ignored her.  Jahar filled Tiger in on the demons in the woods.  Since Jahar didn’t see any demons following them, Tiger went off and found Gareth.

*Tiger:* _Yeah, Jade’s Luck had a talk with the crew and they decided they needed to talk to you._

Gareth tried to get out of it by stating he might transfer the disease to the ship.  Jahar walked into the hut with a hankerchief over his mouth and told him that the demons were following the Circle around.  Gareth asked them if they had seen a little old lady walking around.

*A-dom:* _Your grandmother’s invisible?_

*Gareth:* _No, she’s dead._

All of the mortal occupants of the hut shifted away from the Circle members.  Jahar then began talking about pickling heads.  Figuring it was safer for his sanity to go back to the ship, he went and told Ceri he had going back to the ship for a bit.  One of the helpers had relayed Jahar’s topics to her, so she asked Gareth to get ‘his friend’ to not talk about pickling heads.

*Villager:* _No, now its sorcery during Calibration.  Should we get the fire and pitchforks ready?_

Ceri assured the villager that it wasn’t necessary and Jahar didn’t mean any harm, he was just stupid.  Gareth washed all of his clothes and body thoroughly to prevent spreading the disease.

As Jahar and Tiger wandered out of their hut to talk, Jahar started feeling sick, but tried to hide it.

Back at the boat, Gareth found the pirate crew walking around.  Some of them were fishing, some had their weapons back, one was sitting up by the wheel.

*Bob:* _Everything is still okay, sir!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Uh, hey guys.  This is Gareth.  He built this ship._

*Bob:* _Ah, nice ship!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _He’s part of the Circle._

*Gareth:* (confused and slightly annoyed) _I’m the Captain on this boat…_

*Jade’s Luck’s Loyal Servants:* _Excellent.  We answer to her!_

*Gareth:* (glaring at Jade’s Luck) _Right… _

*Bob:* _We made a deal.  There was glowing and everything._

*Jade’s Luck:* (nervous chuckle) _They’re not pirates anymore?_

Gareth definitely looked like he needed a drink at this point.

*Gareth:* (could this day get any worse voice) _What’s the problem? _

*Jade’s Luck:* (nervous chuckle) _You might want to go see the crew.  They asked to see you._

*Gareth:* (this day just got worse voice) _Oh great. OOOkay. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _Oh, and one of the pirates made a good point about sorcerers needing babysitters at Calibration.  (pause)  Does Jahar have a babysitter?_

*Gareth:* _He’s got two._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Does A-dom have a babysitter?_

*Gareth:* _Last I saw they were going around together._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Nooooo!  Noooooo.   Umm… you want me to, um, to um, um go to the village to, umm, babysit them?_

Gareth told her the village was very contagious and that she should stay on the boat.  He told her that A-dom looked like he had gotten sick.

*Jade’s Luck:* _So maybe they don’t need babysitters?_

*Gareth:* _All I know is that my grandmother is wandering around the village poking people._

*Jade’s Luck:* _But, well, you said I was in charge…_

*Gareth:* _Clearly a mistake._

*Jade’s Luck:* _But, umm, I didn’t want you to kill them all, so now you don’t have to kill them all because they’re loyal and they’re loyal._

*Bob:* _And you’re all perfectly normal._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Cause, they didn’t want to die and I didn’t want to kill them…_

She did eventually fill him in that the crew had seen glowing the other night and weren’t happy about it.  She didn’t really tell him why the crew wanted to talk to him.

Back in the village, Jahar wandered around looking for Gareth’s grandmother.

*Jahar:* _What’s your name?_

*Grandma:* _Grandma!_

*Jahar:* _Do you bleed?_

(long pause)

*Grandma:* (threatening tone) _Don’t make me go get my grandson!_

*Jahar:* _He’s a friend of mine._

*Grandma:* _No wonder he doesn’t have a wife yet!_

Jahar settled down with a pile of rocks examining them.  Some of the rocks exploded.

Down below on the ship, the crew quickly ushered Gareth into their room.

*Crew member #1:* (whisper) _We think some of your crew are anathema._

They said that, besides the glowing the night before, when Jade’s Luck left, she locked the door and had a conversation with someone who said he was glowing.  They weren’t sure, but they thought it was either Tiger or Jahar.  Also, when they asked her if the anathema was gone, she got all dodgy.

While Gareth was talking to the crew, there was a knock on the door.  Grandma said she needed to talk to him.

After watching a flow of essence make a wave in the sand, Jahar wandered over to the healthy villager that was keeping an eye on him and asked him if he knew where he could find some gemstones.  When the villager said he didn’t know what a gemstone was, Jahar said they were crystals; shiny stones.

*Jahar:* _Do you have any pretties?_

The healthy villager immediately went to Ceri.

*Healthy Villager #1:* _The sorcerer is asking about the women folk now._

When asked what else he had done, the villager responded that Jahar had made five rocks explode, then made squiglies in the sand.

*Healthy Villager #1:* _Then he asked about the women-folk.  He wanted the pretty ones.  I think he wants them for a sacrifice._

Ceri told him to stay away from the sick people and walked over to Jahar.

*Jahar:* _You know where I might find any gemstones?_

She said no and asked why the villagers thought he was looking for women. He replied that he had said pretties and was trying to use a word that would make them think of gemstones. She told him gemstones had no worth here.  He asked her if she knew how he could find one, because he wanted to find a demesne.

*Ceri:* _You know what?  I’m not helping you find anything until Calibration is over.  You’re exploding rocks._

*Jahar:* _I had no idea essence was so troublesome during Calibration._

*Lori:* _How come I have control of myself and Jahar doesn’t?_

*Gabe:* _Because you have sense and Jahar doesn’t._

Ceri looked at Jahar’s bloodshot eyes.

*Ceri:* _I have a special hut for you._

*Jahar:* _I can drink water out here._

*Ceri:* _You can drink water in the hut!  There are healthy villagers wandering around out here.  They don’t need to pick it up from you._

*A-dom:* _Yeah, sicko!_ *Cough, cough, gag, wheeze*

A-dom and Jahar put up some resistance, but Ceri wouldn’t take no for an answer.

The crew asked Gareth if they could get out, since a lot of them needed to urinate and they were hungry.  When Gareth told them there was a plague on the island, they didn’t want to get out anymore.  He took their full bucket, said he’d get them a few more buckets and some food.

Once out, he locked the door and ushered his grandmother away before talking to her.  She told him she had found a wife for him.

*Grandma:* _Really pretty one.  Good hips.  Running around giving orders to everyone._

When he said he had a few thousand years, she said that meant he could be married twice!  That’s a lot of kids he could have.

Jade’s Luck walked up and asked Gareth who he was talking to.  He dismissively responded his grandmother.  Grandma poked Jade’s Luck and said she might be good too.

*Gareth:* _No, no, no she’s not._

Back in the village, Jahar was being a bad sick person.  He was wandering around looking for dying people to write down a prayer.  Ceri saw this and ushered him back to his hut.  He wanted the prayer for the artifact he was trying to build and tried to explain it, but Jahar isn’t good at explaining when he is well.

Gareth told Jade’s Luck that the crew was okay for now.  He dumped the bucket, found a few more, and wandered into the galley.

*Fatty:* _Would you like something to eat, sir?_

There was a very long silence as Gareth took in the scene.  Fatty had clearly made himself at home and had reorganized the shelves.

*Gareth:* _I had that all organized._

*Fatty:* _It is organized better now.  I’m the cook!_

*Gareth:* _I’m the Captain!_

*Fatty:* _Hello Captain.  I’m loyal to this nice little girl.  She’s perfectly normal._

*Gareth:* (muttering) _No, no she’s not._

*Jade’s Luck:* _He’s perfectly normal._

*Fatty:* _Yes, you’re perfectly normal too._

Gareth just gave up at this point and told Fatty he needed some food for the crew locked in their room.  Fatty was really fast. It is amazing what demon-summoning masters will do for your speed.  Gareth brought the food back and told them he’d be back in a while.

Gareth told Jade’s Luck that the crew would need to be fed and their pee buckets dumped every so often.  Fatty took up the task of the of feeding them.

When Gareth went back on deck, he zoned out into a vision.



			
				Vision of Better Times said:
			
		

> He remembered sailing up to this little podnock piece of land.  He remembered getting off and meeting Calibration’s Diplomacy (Tiger) here.
> 
> *Evening Tide of Autumn:* _The island is a success.  The door works.  It looks like a perfectly normal hut.  And I didn’t want just anyone to use it, so you have to get permission from the current ruler of the land.  And if you don’t, you’ll just end up in a closet._
> 
> ...




Shaking himself back to the present, Gareth smiled and headed off for land.  He found out that Tiger was off wandering around looking for coral and would be back in a couple hours, so he went to check with Ceri on how the villagers were doing.  She said they were getting better fairly rapidly.

*Gareth:* _And how are the wonder twins doing?_

*Ceri:* _You know them better than I do.  Do they always talk insane or is it the illness?_

*Gareth:* _There is no good answer to that question._

*Ceri:* _I heard they were looking for gemstones, which I can understand, being from civilized lands, but the villagers thought they were looking for pretty girls…_

*Gareth:* _Ah.  You were talking to Jahar!_

She told him about the exploding rocks and the sand and that she had banished them to a hut and had someone keeping an eye on them.

Ceri went and relieved the poor old lady watching the duo.  She said they had been talking about making a ghost ship.

Jahar slept and dreamt of zombie sheep.

When Tiger came back, Gareth filled him in on the crew’s situation.  He also filled Tiger in on his vision.  When Tiger heard you needed permission of the ruler of the land, his first thought was that they needed to take over the land.

As the sun set, Grandma faded in.

*Grandma:* _She’s in the hut.  With your two crazy friends.  You should go talk to her._

Gareth put her off by telling her he would in a little bit.  The two went back to the boat to deal with the crew.  Gareth really wasn’t sure what he was going to do when he got there, but felt it needed to be dealt with.

*Crewman #6:* _Sir.  What’s with the pirates on the ship?_

Gareth told them that the pirates had sold themselves into the ship’s service to pay off their bad deeds.  They still didn’t understand why the pirates could walk around and they couldn’t.  Gareth explained that it had to deal with the Anathema thing.

*Crewman #6:* _So who is it and when are we going to jump him?_

Gareth sent Tiger out of the room and whispered.

*Gareth:* _Okay, listen.  I need you guys to make a deal to be loyal to me.  Otherwise, well, you know how I said we had an anathema problem?  I can assure you everybody here lives.  But, if you don’t swear, the one out there is going to start killing people.  And I’m pretty damn sure he can take on everyone in this room.  He seems to be cool with it if you guys are loyal to me.  I seem to be able to reason with him and he listens to me._

Four of them said they’d swear.  Three of them said, _We’ll save you sir!_, pushed Gareth out of the way, then opened the door.

*Gareth:* _I’m fine, its you I’m worried about._

The battle was short and not as brutal as it could have been.  Apparently Tiger didn’t see the need to kill three unarmed men attacking him.  Three people trying to force their way out of one door slowed them down, not that they had a chance of acting before Tiger.  Tiger took a step forward, kneed the one in the middle in the groin, grabbed the other twos’ heads and smashed them against the wall.

*Paul:* _Plus two stunt.  You actually used the damn environment!_

*Gabe:* _I’ve been looking for the environment…_

With three wounded and unconscious men on the ground, Gareth leaned over to tend to them.  Tiger stepped into the room and closed the door.

*Tiger:* _Now we have a deal to make with you._

*Remaining Crew:* _We’re all for it sir.  It was just those three -ups._

*Tiger:* _That’s good to hear._

The crew offered to throw the men overboard or give them to the plague-ridden people.

Tiger got the conscious crewmembers to gather for the oath binding.  Gareth recited a slightly altered oath from Jade’s Luck’s.

*Gareth:* _I promise to treat you with justice and mercy for the duration of your lives.  You all promise to be my loyal servants for the rest of your lives and never betraying myself or those I travel with.  You also can never give any indication any of us are anything less, umm I mean anything more than mortal._

*Crewman #7:* _Can we get paid a fair wage?_

*Gareth:* _Yes, you’ll be paid a fair wage.  You’ll be paid and treated fairly._

They agreed and Tiger flared.  Gareth told the crew they could go mingle.  Tiger and Gareth took the unconscious trio and locked them in the brig.  The crew was instructed not to let them out till he said.

A-dom got better the next day, but Jahar puked essense.  The sorcery use may have made his sickness worse.  Ceri gave A-dom a clean bill of health, but told him he needed to stick with one of his friends because he was still a sorcerer during calibration.

Gareth returned to the village and his grandma kept motioning for him to go into the hut.

*Jahar:* _Grandma, is that you?_

*Ceri:*: _That’s not your grandma._

*Gareth:* (to Grandma) _Yes, she is very lovely._

*Grandma:* _Good childbearing hips._

*Gareth:* _My grandma says you have good childbearing hips._

*Ceri:*: _Uhhhh. Thank you?  It’s going to bee a while before they’re put to use._

In another hut, a voice could be heard.

*Squeaky Voice:* _Grandpa?  Aren’t you dead?_

They saw a little boy run out of a hut and through the village.

*Jahar:* _A-dom, what’d you do?_

In the other hut, A-dom and Gareth found a fairly solid old man.  The old man gave Gareth flack, so A-dom said he wasn’t a zombie.  They went to find the kid and calm him down.  A-dom picked the kid up.  He explained that it was okay because it was calibration and his grandpa wasn’t going to hurt him.  Once A-dom put the kid down again, the kid hid behind Gareth.  A-dom amused himself by going ‘_Boo!_’ at the kid.

During that day, Gareth filled A-dom in on his vision and how the portal worked.  A-dom got worried about the whole permission part.  He wanted to know if everyone needed permission.

*A-dom:* _Umm.. You know about volcanoes?  You know about getting thrown in volcanoes?  I kinda avoided that.  Not in the good way. The leader, umm… he doesn’t like me so much._

Gareth asked him why he couldn’t just look like someone else.  A-dom didn’t explain why not.

*A-dom:* _Especially the leader.  Um, well, the leader.  You see… I kinda stole his hat.  He was called ‘Feathered One’ and had a big feathered hat.  Yeah, well, he kinda doesn’t have one.  And you know about the horses and the bad stealing?  I kinda got caught._

Jahar gave him the idea that he could just give the hat back, if he still had it.  A-dom said he still had it.  Well, it was hidden near the volcano.  After all, it was in a thing so it might still be there.

Jahar then told A-dom he shouldn’t be afraid.  After all, he had seem A-dom jump a hundred feet in the air and come crashing down on the pirate ship to destroy it.  He could do that to Abalone.

Gareth explained that that was a monumentally bad idea.  Since the island was constructed to be a doorway to heaven, it was, in essence, one big manse.

*Gareth:* _Don’t break the island.  You might open up a portal to Malfese or something._

*Jahar:* _Well, we need to go there too anyway._

*Everyone else:* _NO WE DON’T!_

The next day, Gareth sought out Ceri.

*Gareth:* _We’re going to go to heaven.  Wanna come along?_

*Ceri:* _Umm.  You all seem to have a problem with not explaining what you’re saying.  So, huh?_

*Gareth:* _Oh.  Sorry.  The Unconquered Sun is not really good with the giving of instructions and how he wants his religion run and all that fun stuff.  So, we’re going to take a trip to heaven to have a chat with him. Find out a couple things._

*Ceri:* _Just… going to heaven?_

*Gareth:* _Yeah._

*Ceri:* _Walking in?_

*Gareth:* _Well, through a portal, but yeah._

*Jahar:* _They probably sell some decent crystals there…_

Gareth smacked Jahar for that response.

*Ceri:* _I need a little time before I can give you a response.  I need to pray._

*Gareth:* _I don’t know if your god gives you more instructions or whatever or if you want to go talk to her or something.  We’re going to talk to ours.  All we’ve seem of him is ‘You want to live?  You want to work for me?  Ah good!’ Zap!_

*Ceri:* _He asked you if you want to live?  My god won’t grant you anything until you have decided to live._

*Gareth:* _Yeah.  Our god is kind of an opportunist._

*Ceri:* _Let me get back to you on this._

While praying, she recalled that the point of meeting during Calibration was so that you could take care of people who weren’t currently up to speed on things.  It strongly appeared to her that she was the only one anywhere near to being up to speed, so the other clearly needed her help.

*Ceri:* _I have a slight counter offer._

*A-dom:* _We’ll take it!_

*Gareth:* _A-dom!_

She offered to take the group to see her mentor.  She said he might be willing to clue the Circle in a bit more.  They’d have to behave or he might eat them, but they might learn a thing or two before they went into heaven blind.  She said if they were willing to do that she’d feel much better about going into heaven.

*Gareth:* _I think we’d like to meet other anathema that didn’t want to kill us._

*Jahar:* _To be fair, we have met other anathema that didn’t want to kill us.  What about A-dom’s buddy?_

*A-dom:* _Skelly?_

*Jahar:* _No, the Death lord._

They decided to take her up on her offer.

*Ceri:* _You definitely need to go somewhere else before going into heaven._

*A-dom:* _The Underworld and Unconquered Sun have certain relationships and I’m just a liason…ish._

Jahar let everyone know about the demons following them around and to be careful about going off alone.  The group decided to while away the remaining days of Calibration before setting sail.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis of 2/20/06 session - "A Dom’s Pretty Hat"*

_Synopsis of 2/20/06 session_

*"A Dom’s Pretty Hat"*

On the last day of Calibration, Tiger approached A-dom about dealing with Gareth’s ‘little problem.’  He felt the most expedient way to get rid of the three men who wouldn’t make the pact would be for them to just disappear (in a bloody way).  A-dom didn’t think it was such a good idea to do something like that behind Gareth’s back, so went to Gareth about dealing with those crewmembers.

Gareth took Jade’s Luck and A-dom along with him to go try and talk some sense into those three crewmembers in the brig.  Since the damage was already done by Jade’s Luck letting certain info out, he decided the best way to deal with them was full disclosure.  He told them the group were Solars, not anathema.  They were good guys and had been in charge long ago, but the Dragon-Bloods didn’t like being the foot soldiers of the Exalted and rose up and overthrew their masters.  Since then the Dragon-Bloods had been spreading lies about their former masters and killing them whenever one sprung up so they could stay in power.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Do we actually know all that?_

This was all, of course, true.  Not that Gareth knew that.  He had just taken info gleaned from several visions he had had and extrapolated likely connecting parts of the story, with a favorable spin.  Gareth figured one of these days he needed to teach Jade’s Luck how to lie better.

In any event, it didn’t work.  He offered to heal the three offenders, but they refused.  He tried bringing Ceri in to take a look at their wounds and try and talk some sense into them.  They just tried to escape.  He tried drugging them with his happy touch.  That actually worked and they were willing to make a pact, but Tiger wouldn’t seal it.  Something about the people needing to actually mean it when they said the words.

It was ultimately decided that the Circle would see if there was someplace they could drop these three off where they wouldn’t have contact with trade ships or be able to get off island.  After all, they knew about the Circle and what they looked like.  Not a good thing.  The only places Ceri could think about dropping them off either weren’t large enough to adequately house them or involved cannibals.  Not that there is anything wrong with that.  They decided to talk to Ceri’s mentor about them and possibly altering their memory with sorcery.

The morning after Calibration ended, they sailed off to her mentor’s island.  Before the Circle plus Ceri went ashore, Jade’s Luck made sure she specified that the trio in the brig should stay in the brig, alive.  This made Tiger sad, since the pirates were going to solve the problem for the Circle, their way.

They took a dinghy, went ashore, and started walking.  Jade’s Luck asked about plants that might eat them, then went into an explanation about Jahar and plants that liked to eat him.  After they had walked for a while, A-dom pointed out that there was a panther shadowing them.  Ceri told the group to stop as she went over to greet the panther.  She decided she wasn’t going to sniff her mentor’s butt, since she was in human form.  The panther walked behind a tree and a large man (larger than A-dom) walked out.  Gareth still didn’t notice.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Hey, she can do that too.  That’s really neat._

*Gareth:* _Huh?_

The large man walked into the clearing they were standing in.  Gareth noticed him when he was about a foot away from him.

*Gareth:* _Oh. Hi!_

*Ceri:* _This is my mentor.  Dylan Stormskye.  I’m sorry for bringing so many without asking, but it seemed kind of important._

*Dylan:* _Found some new friends?_

*Ceri:* _More like they found me._

*Dylan:* _And who are they?_

*A-dom:* _We’re exalted._

*Gareth:* _I’m Gareth.  We’re Solars._

*Ceri:* _You said something about them coming back en masse at some point._

*Dylan:* _They certainly seem to be en masse.  Is Mog around?_

Jade’s Luck introduced herself as they found out that Mog was a Solar who visited about thirty years ago and borrowed something from Dylan.  Ceri mentioned Jahar and Lightbringer, which Dylan responded that Mog said he had once been Lightbringer.

*Gareth:* _Was Mog a shifty guy who was very secretive?_

*Dylan:* _Yes._

*Gareth:* _Yup.  Jahar.  What’d he borrow?_

*Dylan:* _He borrowed one of my swords.  And he said he’d bring it back._

A-dom started laughing.  Gareth and Jade’s Luck groaned.

*A-dom:* _Did this involve suicide and coming back and  like that?_

*Dylan:* _He thought it did.  I didn’t really think it’d work and all._

Gareth explained that the Dragon-Bloods destroyed it by tossing it into a volcano.  Dylan said that wouldn’t destroy it, but it might be getting a little soft by now.  He said to tell Mog to get the sword out of the volcano within the next fifty years so it wasn’t completely destroyed.

Ceri switched topics, explaining that the Unconquered Sun hadn’t given the Circle much in the way of information and that they thought going to heaven to find out was a good idea.

*Dylan:* _I’m pretty sure they’re allowed to go._

*Ceri:* _Yes, but you haven’t spoken with them very much yet._

*Dylan:* _Ah, so there is some things I should know, huh?_

*A-dom:* _So we just look up an address, right?_

*Ceri:* _A little more knowledge would probably serve them well._

*Dylan:* _What do you know so far?_

*_Sound of crickets chirping_*

*Gareth:* _Um, we’re Solars.  We used to be in power._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Apparently we’re not anymore.  But we’re supposed to be._

*Gareth:* _Dragon-Bloods are now in power.  That is not the order of things._

*Dylan:* _Okay, you’re doing okay now._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Um, apparently um, well okay actually the whole Death Knight thing, um, I didn’t get such a great feeling about them.  From the unconquered Sun…_

*Tiger:* _Is summoning demons still bad?_

*A-dom:* (laughing) _Eh.  What the .  I like undead!_

*Dylan:* _Oh…Okay.  Stop!  Stop any sexual relations you’re having with them._

*A-dom:* _What?  No! No.  Not like that.  I just make them._

*Dylan:* _Oh.  You should probably not do that very much either.  Definitely not with the sexual relations._

*A-dom:* _I’m with you there._

*Dylan:* _Good.  Causes all kinds of complications._

*A-dom:* _See, we want a book.  One that says do this, don’t do that._

*Dylan:* _Sorry, those were all destroyed._

*Gareth:* _Sorry.  My bad._

*A-dom:* _What, did you build a book destroying machine?_

*Gareth:* _No. I destroyed the library._

*A-dom:* _Oh.  That’s kind of cool, though._

Jade’s Luck brought up the crewmembers in the brig.  After the situation was explained, Dylan agreed to let the three stay on the island where he could smack some sense into them.

*Ceri:* _So you’re okay with them going to heaven?_

*Dylan:* _Depressingly, I think going to heaven might be good for them._

*Ceri:* _Someone might straighten them out a little?_

*Dylan:* _Yes._

A-dom said he had heard that there was a lot of paperwork.  Dylan said he had heard that too and told them not to get audited.  This made A-dom laugh.  They got into a discussion about Tellus the Fierce and leaving things in binding circles.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Remind me to throttle my past lifetime if I ever get a hold of him._

*Ceri:* _Is it safe to enlighten them?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _We’re completely unenlightened.  We’ve got a sorcerer who thinks he can control demons.  Then there is Mr ‘I like Death Knights.’ _

*A-dom:* _There is one that I’m on good terms with._

*Dylan:* _No sex!_

*A-dom:* _No. I haven’t had any sex with a Death Knight.  Not with any undead.  I actually haven’t gotten laid since I’ve Exalted._

*Tiger:* _That’s not technically true_

*_A-dom glares and growls_*

*Dylan:* _Well, it is POSSIBLE, as a sorcerer, to control demons.  After seven hundred years of practice, I think I might be able to do it.  If it was really important._

*Jade’s Luck:* _He wanted to clear vegetation off of an island._

*Dylan:* _That’s not so bad._

*Jade’s Luck:* _An inhabited island._

*Dylan:* _Yeah, you should probably discourage him from that._

*Ceri:* _This is Lightbringer they are speaking of._

*Dylan:* _Yeah, Mog always was kinda…_ *makes crazy sign*

*Gareth:* _That can be used to describe several people._

*Dylan:* _He died a lot.  That’s not very good for your past lives._

They then went into how the Circle met Ceri and about the demon that got released.  Jade’s Luck asked if there was a way to banish demons, but Dylan said there wasn’t a way to do it very well.

A-dom asked him what he knew about Death Knights.  Dylan said he didn’t know much, since they tended to avoid him.  He said he’d heard there was one up north.  Jade’s Luck said that he sounded very reasonable, but that she didn’t trust him.  Dylan told her to keep that attitude.  A-dom said that he didn’t necessarily trust him, but he did accept his gifts.  Dylan muttered something about Greeks and horses.

*Jade’s Luck:* _They seem to think that shadowlands were a reasonable addition to Creation.  That doesn’t seem quite right._

*Dylan:* _I don’t think reasonable is…_

*Gareth:* _Those were not his words._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well, the way he was talking about it he said they were part of the natural order._

*Gareth:* _No, he said shadowlands don’t really belong in Creation. He was against the further creation of them.  Or at least that’s what he said._

*Dylan:* _They have existed since The Great Contagion._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Is there a way to get rid of them?_

*Dylan:* _I would imagine so._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Then we’ll help the bod his vatta by learning to get rid of shadowlands._

*Dylan:* _I think it involves a lot more living people._

*Ceri:* _So it is a lot like pushing away the Wyld._

*Dylan:* _Yeah, same principle._

Jade’s Luck proclaimed that she was right that lots of babies solved the problems.  A-dom then demonstrated his idea of how he thought you could just poke a woman in the right place and the baby would drop out.  No more labor.

*Dylan:* _He should *NOT* be allowed near pregnant women. Ever._

*A-dom:* _It’s magic it’s what we do._ (to Gareth) _You’re with me on this.  You’re the medical guy._

A-dom then went into how the babies wouldn’t fall out, they’d shoot out.

*Gareth:* (to Dylan) _Yes.  You have now met A-dom._

Jade’s Luck quickly added that that A-dom killed babies.  When he asked when he killed a baby, she brought up the bricking in the head of the small child in Atlantis.

*Dylan:* _Yeah.  He isn’t allowed to opt out of the trip to heaven._

*A-dom:* _It just seemed like a really good idea to kill people then.  I don’t normally feel that way._

*Dylan:* _Are you sure?_

*A-dom:* _Yes!  Well, in large scale.  Like, sometimes, a person, but not, like, everyone right now._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well, he had had a very trying evening._

*A-dom:* _Evening?  Week!  Longer._

*Jade’s Luck:* _But anyway there were circumstances where it wasn’t unreasonable for him to lose his temper._

*A-dom:* _Yeah._

She then switched back to condemning him for killing a baby.  She then went into explaining about what A-dom had done.  When she said he had destroyed a Dragon-Blood’s compound and probably family, Dylan told A-dom good job.  She tried explaining the situation and said that he had been bought by this Dragon-Blood.

*A-dom:* _I was under cover._

*Gareth:* _You weren’t under much cover, I’m sorry._

*Jade’s Luck:* _It started with a bit of horse thievery and kind of escalated._

*Gareth:* _Lightbringer got him sold into slavery._

*A-dom:* _Yeah, yeah. Lightbringer!  The bastard._

Ceri didn’t understand why the Circle cared what the Dragon-Bloods thought and why they continued to live with them.  Jade’s Luck explained that they had families.

*Jade’s Luck:* _I have a family. He {Gareth} has a family.  Jahar has a family; we’re not sure if he’s fond of his family, though.  We’re trying to figure that out…_

*Gareth:* _We’re pretty sure he’s not fond of his family.  It is just his father we’re unsure of._

*Jade’s Luck:* _We’re trying to figure out if it is okay to kill his family or not._

*Gareth:* _You see, Jahar is a noble.  In a Dragon-Blood house._

*Dylan:* _Mog really was an idiot!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _YES!  Well, his new wife is a member of the ‘we want to kill all anathema club.’_

*A-dom:* _And love horses.  They specified that._

Empty Bucket was mentioned.  The song was mentioned.  A-dom was predictably enthusiastic about the song and having his own song.  He told Ceri & Dylan that they had to hear the song.

*Jade’s Luck:* _I can sing the song anytime anyone really wants to hear it, but it is best when Jahar is around._

*Dylan:* _Anyway.  Back to the subject at hand.  Which is hitting small children with bricks._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Is bad!_

*Dylan:* _I will comment that the Exalted are people with extreme powers.  They also tend to be people with extreme tempers.  So when things go bad they tend to go bad in a very large way.  I had a friend that sunk an island.  He was drunk._

*Gareth:* _I destroyed a library.  I also almost destroyed Atlantis just cause I didn’t want the Dragon-Bloods to have it._

*Jade’s Luck:* _You destroyed a library?  You bad, bad man!_

*A-dom:* _You didn’t destroy Atlantis?  You bad, bad man!_

*Dylan:* _So, anyway.  It’s not unheard of.  Just watch yourself.  Try to stick to smashing Dragon-Bloods into pulp.  Avoid Dragon-Bloods._

*Jade’s Luck:* _And no puppies either._

*A-dom:* _Where is the line?!_

They then moved into explaining why they weren’t aging, mostly with regard to Jahar.  Dylan figured they only had twenty years for him, so they needed to start working on the explanation/fake death now.  Gareth was already old, so he was covered.

Dylan commented on A-dom’s brownness, which A-dom then ‘turned off,’ and the fact that they had wandered into a Wyld area was explained.  When asked if the others had learned their lesson and become protected from the Wyld, Dylan was told all but one had, and Tiger was pointed at.

*Dylan:* (to Tiger) _The Wyld is not your friend! _

*Tiger:* (acting like he just woke up) _What?  What’d I do?_

*A-dom:* _Aylee is my friend._

*Jade’s Luck:* _No, not really.  Aylee is now bugging Dragon-Bloods and not my island.  That’s what all that was about._

*A-dom:* _The Bodhisattva, Aylee, Skelly, you don’t like any of my friends._

Dylan restated that a trip to heaven would do A-dom a world of good.

*Ceri:* _Guess we’re going to heaven._

*Gareth:* _Well, first we need to talk to the Feathered One._

Jade’s Luck asked Dylan which was better, summoning elementals or summoning demons.  He said that elementals had somewhere to be, so when you summoned it up, something was going wrong somewhere else.

*Dylan:* _If you were to, say, take the water elemental from an oasis in the desert somewhere, that’d probably be bad for the locals._

He then said the upside to dealing with demons was they had nowhere better to be.  And, if they did, no one cared.  The downside was that you needed about a thousand years of practice before they were manageable.  The conversation got around to having demons unleashed on the Realm, which led to thinking certain ones would like it is demons did unspeakable things to them.

*Dylan:* _Nononono.  No sex with demons.  No sex with undead._

*Jade’s Luck:* _No sex with anything you don’t want to have freedom.  That about sum it up?_

*Dylan:* _Yup._

Jade’s Luck brought up Jahar’s kid and wondered when they’d have to kidnap it.  Dylan didn’t know what would happen with a half Dragon-Blooded/half Solar child.

*Dylan:* _Yeah, uh. I don’t know anyone who would sleep with a Dragon-Blood._

Jade’s Luck explained the whole thing with the family and the arranged marriage and the stamina/fertility potions.  Dylan figured that, since there were potions involved, it’d be a Dragon-Blood child.  He said to have someone with sorcery check the child at birth.  He quickly realized that that person was Lightbringer and told Ceri to check the child when it was born.

Jade’s Luck then brought up her kidnapping and re-education program idea.

*Dylan:* _Kidnapping one, probably doable.  Kidnapping all of them, probably start a war.  And you don’t look ready for a war._

Ceri asked Dylan if she was stuck with the Circle.  He told her it looked like that.  He then gave her an artifact that would allow her to contact him.

Gareth told Dylan that he was much more sensible than Jahar’s mentor.

*Dylan:* _WHO is Mog’s mentor?_

*Gareth:* _A big slab of obsidian._

*Dylan:* _Oh god!  Mog was talking to that thing too.  I think it gave him the crazy idea with the sword._

Gareth confirmed that.

*Dylan:* _That thing apparently has a lot of knowledge.  Far as I can tell, no common sense whatsoever._

Jade’s Luck repeatedly stated that it was Gareth’s fault.

*Gareth:* _Lightbringer had a lot to do with it.  Apparently I thought it was a good idea at the time._

*Ceri:* _You’re much wiser this time around._

Dylan said that you were allowed to make some mistakes in your first life.

Jade’s Luck asked Dylan about heaven and made the comment that he was old.  Dylan said he was only eight hundred and that wasn’t old.  He was, after all, born after the Great Contagion.

*Gareth:* _At least, for you, she’ll go away.  I don’t have that._

*Dylan:* (muttering) _I may have to move my island._

Dylan said heaven was big and city-like.  He also recalled that there were boats for getting around.

They talked about the Wyld a little and Aylee while they walked back towards the shore.  Dylan thought the Cave of Tomorrow was fun, but had terrible lines.  He said Aylee tried to help people, emphasis on the try.  He said Aylee helped plan Nexus, the largest city in the East. A-dom let Dylan know that the cave was moved.

Gareth and A-dom fetched the three from the brig.  Gareth carried one and A-dom carried the other two.  They were perfectly normal.

*Dylan:* _What, you didn’t have rope?  They could have walked, you know.  Okay._ *slap, slap, slap* _You three are with me._

A-dom laughed.

*A-dom:* _I like you. (pause) You know, I don’t think I’m evil, I’m just really agreeable._

Dylan went off with his three new toys and Ceri filled the group in on what she knew about the past.



			
				Ceri’s info paraphrased said:
			
		

> She knew Exalts were in charge (not the Dragon-Bloods) and the Lunars had some kind of important responsibilities.  One day the Dragon-Bloods decided to kill all the other Exalts.  They did it all at once, they used poison, they used attacks, they used whatever they could get their dirty little hands on to off everyone else.  Unfortunately most of the Exalts fought until the fell.  Fortunately, some of the Lunars realized they could get revenge if they were alive.  The Lunars went and hid out in the Wyld.  Things started to go crazy.  After that there was a great illness, referred to as the Great Contagion.  It spread out over Creation and killed lots of people.  Shrunk Creation a lot.  And, it could have likely been prevented by some of the now dead Exalts.  The Wyld saw how small Creation was getting and decided to go, well, wild.  Then the Empress showed up with her First Age artifacts.  She said that the Dragon-Bloods had a bastardized version of what the first age was.




Jade’s Luck admitted that she shouldn’t be in charge of things.  Ceri pointed out that they were going to heaven to learn how, among other things.  The discussion then twisted into how to deal with the Dragon-Bloods.  Ceri pointed out that the Circle didn’t so much want to kill all the Dragon-Bloods as they wanted to break their civilization and re-educate them.  Then Gareth got the idea for an artifact called _The Chain of Command_.

A-dom got the idea that they needed another contagion, but a Dragon-Blood contagion.

They got back on the boat and sailed off.  It took them a month to bet to Abalone.  Training was done. While Ceri was standing on deck one day when the ship was getting close to Abalone, she had a vision.



			
				Vision of Better Times said:
			
		

> She was standing on the deck of a really big, fancy ship without sails.  She was standing next to a man.
> 
> *Ceri of the Past:* _So.  This is what you and your friends built, huh?_
> 
> ...




As the vision faded, a wave of dread washed over her.  As much as she didn’t want to admit it, she realized she had found the half of her eternal marriage.  She thought it best to keep this information to herself.

*A-dom:* _Okay.  Who here has been to Abalone before?_

*_Three pirates raise their hands_*

*A-dom:* _ Alright.  Abalone may have some very strict rules.  Don’t break them.  You get thrown in the volcano._

*Pirate #5:* _No littering!_

*_Pirates nod_*

*A-dom:* _ Yeah.  I  you not.  No littering._

*Jade’s Luck:* _And apparently do not steal the feathery hat._

*A-dom:* _Can we not mention that?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _That’s a good one._

*Pirate #3:* _What feathery hat?_

*A-dom:* (quietly) _The Feathered One’s. _

*Pirate #3:* _He doesn’t have a hat.  He hasn’t had a hat for years._

*A-dom:* (quietly) _Yeah… He hasn’t had a hat for years. _

All the pirates then started looking at A-dom funny and backing away from him.

*Pirate #6:* _Oh crap, he’s perfectly normal._

*A-dom:* _The other part of that is pirates are okay.  As long as they aren’t doing anything bad on land, they’re fine._ (to Gareth) _So NO killing pirates! Cause most likely, you’ll get in trouble for killing people.  Or littering if you don’t clean up after.  Okay?_

Gareth looked a little sheepish and brought his hand up with his thumb and forefinger close to each other to mean, ‘how about a little?’

*A-dom:* _No._

*Gareth:* _What if I kill them and you bring them back and they walk away.  Is that okay?_

*A-dom:* _I will not be bringing them back.  I think necromancy is outlawed too.  Being Solars actually isn’t outlawed, though.  Remember that.  Demon summoning isn’t allowed, but being an Athema is perfectly okay._

*Jade’s Luck:* (opens up Pursey) _You hear that Jahar?  No demon summoning in Abalone.  Thank you very much._

*A-dom:* _So, technically we can run around saying we’re Solars all day long and only get killed by people who want to kill Solars._

*Ceri:* _But couldn’t they then leave the island and tell others to set them on your trail?_

*A-dom:* _Yup.  They just can’t do the killing on Abalone, cause then they’ll catch the person and throw them into the volcano.  They don’t really have any other penalty for crimes.  It is usually only when the volcano is really angry, but they’re patient.  You get a jail time.  If the volcano gets angry before your jail time is up, in you go._

They quickly discussed how they were going to get the ruler’s permission to use the hut.  Pursey spat Jahar out onto the deck of the ship.

*Gareth:* (to Jahar) _Something you might want to keep in mind.  You need to go collect that sword within the next fifty years._

He quickly got filled in that the sword his previous self used to kill himself belonged to Ceri’s mentor and he’d like it back.  They also quickly told him not to break any rules on Abalone.

*A-dom:* _Being a Solar is fine. Being a Dragon-Blood, Lunar, whatever.  It’s fine._

*Jahar:* _What about being A-dom?_

*A-dom:* _Uh, well._ *chuckles* _That’s different.  Well, actually yes.  Being a dom is just fine._

The pirate crew agreed with A-dom.

*Pirate #3:* _Being him, maybe not so much.  We’re not sure.  He’s kind of dodgy about this.  But being a dom is just fine._

*Ceri:* _Is A-dom rather more a title than an actual personal name?_

*A-dom:* (laughs) _Uh, well, it’s a personal title._

The pirate crew giggled as the Circle played twenty questions with A-dom, trying to find out about his name.

*Jade’s Luck:* (to the pirates) _What’s so funny, guys?_

*Pirate #3:* _Umm, you want to tell them where we are?_

*A-dom:* _This would be the Dom sea.  Where my people are of._

*Pirate #3:* _Anyone who works in the Dom sea is a Dom.  A Dom._

*Jahar:* _Why was I in that purse?_

*A-dom:* _Why are you ever in that purse? You were napping or weren’t paying attention or something._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Pursey said you taste good._

*Jahar:* (sighs) _How long was I in the purse?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Uh, about a month._

*Jahar:* _What’d my acolytes say? _

*Jade’s Luck:* _They didn’t care._

They filled him in on the _important_ parts of their conversation with Ceri’s mentor.  Namely, summoning demons at his age is bad.

*Ceri:* _Oh yeah.  You’ve breed with a Dragon-Blood?  Ugh!_

A-dom brought the conversation back to that about Abalone.

*Gareth:* _Okay, if they chuck everyone into the volcano, how’d you get away?_

*A-dom:* _I got away._

*Jade’s Luck:* _How?_

*A-dom:* _I got away. I have friends._

*Ceri:* _You have friends?_

*A-dom:* _Fine! I have family._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Would this be the Dom family?_

*A-dom:* _Yes! This would be MY family, so it would be the Dom family.  They helped me get away._

*Jahar:* _Why’d you steal the guy’s hat? _

*A-dom:* (makes sound of disgust)_ Because the guy was a prick!_

A-dom hoped the guy was chucked into the volcano long ago.  That way he could be the hero who found the hat.

Over the next few days, most of the Circle noticed the big, red volcano with lava rolling down the sides.  That was very much not a happy volcano.  Jade’s Luck wanted to try talking nicely to the volcano.  There was lava, there was a pumice cloud.

*A-dom:* _Yeah, some volcanoes are mad.  That is a pissed volcano._

*Ceri:* _Uh, is he pissed cause the Feathered One jumped in without his hat?_

*A-dom:* _Jeez I hope not!  That’s a scary, scary thought!_

They postulated on what becomes of the hat when they jump in.  A-dom remembered that there was also a feathered cloak that the Feathered One wore and jumped in with.  Somehow, the next Feathered One always had a feathered cloak.

*A-dom:* _Oh yeah.  There is a cloak to go along with the hat.  Don’t know why I didn’t steal that too.  Oh well._

As they docked, the pirate crew headed down below.  Upon instruction from Gareth, the rest of the crew headed down below as well.

The harbormaster and a couple of guards were waiting for them on the docks.

*Harbor Master:* _Afternoon!  Welcome to Abalone!  The docking fee is (small, affordable amount).  Do you happen to have any prisoners on board?_

*Gareth:* _Nope._

*Harbor Master:* _No… shucks.  Well, enjoy your stay!_

The guards wandered off as Jade’s Luck inquired where the laws were kept.  They found Abalone very nice and clean.  There wasn’t a speck of dirt anywhere on the street as they headed up to the law library.  Once there, Jade’s Luck was directed to volumes one through thirty-nine of the local law code.  She was instructed not to take the books outside the visible fence.  A lone guard stood just outside the fence, poised for action.

Jade’s Luck found there were no laws with regard to being A Dom.  There was a law addendum in the latest book connected to the Feathered One about the hat.

*Law Book:* _The Feathered One’s hat is currently missing.  Should it be found, it should be returned immediately.  The ex-prisoner Johan, should he be found, should be immediately deposited into the volcano._

Tiger and A-dom noticed a guy across the street working on his roof drop his hammer.  As the hammer slid down the roof, the man lunged after it.  He wasn’t fast enough, as the hammer slid off and hit some man in the head.  As he hit the ground after it, a whole bunch of city guards came over to him.

*City Guards:* _Assault! He assaulted that man!_

They slammed the man against the wall, stripped and tied him up, and hauled him off.  A-dom noticed they weren’t taking him towards the jail but towards the volcano.

*A-dom:* _Aww, .  They’re out!_

Jade’s Luck found out that the island was sexually segregated.  All men worked at sea and all women worked on land.  A-dom was asked about the hat and where it was.  Looking around, he noticed where he thought the cave was was awfully close to a lava flow.

They all walked briskly towards the volcano (running in town was against the law).  As they got out of town, people started running.  The slow moving lava flow wasn’t to the cave yet, but it was almost hanging over the ledge.  Once A-dom got in the cave, he found there might have been a cave in or two since he was last there.  He piled on the strength and started digging.  The others avoided rock chunks.  Gareth tried to divert the lava flow, but was unsuccessful.

A-dom found the kind of wilted feathered hat.  As he turned around, he saw the lava dripping over the ledge at the cave entrance.  A-dom monkey leapt out of the cave, sheltering the hat.  He twisted and turned so that he just barely managed to get out without burning himself or the hat.  Once outside, the Circle could see it was a very dirty, wilted hat that looked like it had been buried in a cave for 15 years or so.

*Jade’s Luck:* _So you guys are going to stick that on a guy’s head and shove him in?_

*A-dom:* _We could do that._

Ah, such planners this Circle was.  Jahar talked about popping the hat on the Feathered One and letting him jump in on his own.

*Tiger:* _Why give him the choice?_

While others continued to argue, Gareth just looked at A-dom and Tiger.

*Gareth:* _A-dom, put the hat on him.  Tiger, push him in.  Go._

A-dom made himself look like a generic crewmember.  They then argued some more.  Sometimes they really try Gareth’s patience.  The volcano finally decided to break up their conversation by having a lava rock land in the middle of them.

*A-dom:* _Right.  Move away from the volcano._

The volcano was now spitting out rocks that were landing as far away as town, setting things on fire.  This prompted A-dom to actually do what Gareth told him.

*A-dom:* _We have the hat! We have the hat! We found the hat!  I have the hat!_

The Circle followed behind at a much slower pace.  A-dom could see the old Feathered One he ‘knew and loved’ up at the top looking down at him.  The Feathered One had a really nervous look on his face.

*A-dom:* (falsetto) _I found it!  I found it! I think I found it!  This is it, right?_

*Feathered One:* _Good… Umm, thank you._

*A-dom:* (falsetto) _You’re welcome._

The Feathered One put the hat on.

*A-dom:* (falsetto) _It looks very good on you sir._

*Feathered One:* _Is he insulting the Feathered One?_

*A-dom:* (falsetto) _No!  I meant it._

*Guards:* _Yes! Yes he is!_

A-dom picked the Feathered One up and chucked him into the volcano.  The Feathered Hat and Cloak flew back up out of the volcano and landed at their feet, looking like new.  The volcano started settling down.

*Jade’s Luck and Tiger:* _Yeah!  Yeah Feathered One!  He’s a hero!_

*Guards:* (to A-dom) _You’re going to have to come to jail._

*A-dom:* _Do I have to?_

*Guards:* _Yes.  You’re lucky.  Insulting the Feathered One is only a four day jail sentence._

*A-dom:* _Yeehaa!  It’s the jail for me!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Are you going to be okay, A-dom? _

*A-dom:* _Yup!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _You going to need anything? Water? _

*A-dom:* _I’m sure they have a very large meal budget at this point._

The guards beat and stomped A-dom on his way to the jail and he happily accepted it.  He got thrown in a huge jail cell, alone.  He was quite happy.

Jade’s Luck let the pirate crew know that right now was the safest time it was ever going to be on Abalone.  Gareth let the regular crew know the same.

Over the next four days was elections time for the new Feathered One.  Jade’s Luck went to the jail to find out who they should contact on the island, but she found out visiting prisoners was against the law.  So Tiger snuck in to go talk to A-dom.

A-dom was perfectly happy to kick back in jail for his sentence, but that would make it hard for them to sway any votes for the Feathered One, if they wanted to do that.  He said that they could go talk to his relatives, but they should find out if they want to kill him or are happy with him or whatnot.  Tiger suggested that, during the night, he stand in for A-dom so he could go out and get stuff done.

Jade’s Luck and Jahar discussed the sword he needed to retrieve and bring back to Dylan.  He didn’t know what volcano the sword was tossed into.  Jade’s Luck suggested to him that he talk to the Dragon-Bloods in his family to find out what happened to it.  He didn’t really like that idea.  He really didn’t like that he would have to talk to his mother about it, since she was the one who disposed of the sword.

*Jahar:* _I killed myself.  In my room. Literally the room I grew up in.  Do you know how that makes me feel?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _DUMB? I hope it makes you feel dumb!_

Jade’s Luck, Jahar, and Ceri then discussed the Feathered One elections and swaying votes to get one in that would like them.  They thought that talking to the Fire Elemental might be a good idea.  If the next Feathered One didn’t have to jump in the volcano, it might make him very happy.  But, this triggered a vision for Ceri.



			
				Vision of Better Times said:
			
		

> She remembered standing next to her husband.
> 
> *Ceri of the past:* _And WHY did you put a giant volcano spirit in the middle of your island?_
> 
> *Calibration’s Diplomacy:* _Well, we need the power to run the door to heaven.  Unfortunately, we got kind of an angry one.  Don’t worry, we have it taken care of.  Evening Tide made a hat and everything.  Don’t worry. _




Looking over to Jade’s Luck and Jahar, she told them that they put the volcano spirit there.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Was this one my idea? I hope this one wasn’t my idea._

*Ceri:* _No. It was Calibration’s Diplomacy’s idea.  Evening Tide of Autumn made the hat.  Calibration’s Diplomacy said they got kind of an angry spirit, but it was all taken care of.  I’m guessing that it was taken care of by telling the spirit that it was okay to eat the Feathered One every once in a while.  And criminals._

A-dom snuck into town and found where he lived when he was fifteen, but his parents didn’t live there anymore.  His mom’s shop was still there, but closed.  He talked to a night watchman, but was told to inquire at the shop in the morning.  So, a-dom went back to the ship.

*Jade’s Luck:* _You’re out early._

*A-dom:* _Yeah, Tiger is sitting in for me right now._

He let them know that he was trying to help them find a favorable person to be the Feathered One, but he couldn’t do that in jail and needed to find his mom.

*Jahar:* _Does she smell like you?_

He did his best to ignore Jahar and told Jade’s Luck that his mom was a blacksmith in town and had a shop, he just needed to be in jail while it was open.  He wanted her to let them know he was back in town and wanted to know if they wanted to kill him.  And he wanted to know where she lived so he could go visit her the next night.  Since she couldn’t visit him in jail.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Do you want me to go there and say, ‘A-dom’s back in town and he’s going to come visit you’?_

*A-dom:* _Oh, I don’t know.  I suppose._

*Gareth:* _I don’t think she’s going to understand ‘A-dom is back in town’_

*_A-dom grumbles_*

*A-dom:* _Johan.  Tell her Johan is back._

They talked for a little more before A-dom went back and swapped out with Tiger.

During the day, Jade’s Luck, Gareth, and Jahar went to visit A-dom’s mother.  Jade’s Luck put up a few social charms just so she would be at her best.  Inside the blacksmith’s shop, they found a big, muscular old lady hammering away making horseshoes.  Kind of like an older, more feminine A-dom.  Jade’s Luck talked about wares for a few minutes before she brought up Johan.  She said that Johan wanted to inquire of her health and good will.

A-dom’s mother, Opal, went and found a calendar and flipped through years worth of pages.

*Opal:* _Well, it is nice of him to ask (pause) for the first time in fifteen years.  I’m doing well._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Uh, he’d like to visit later when he’s free._

*Opal:* _Free?_

Jade’s Luck didn’t do so well covering that one up.  That Manipulation of 1 really bites you some times.  That’s what the social charms are for.  She inquired about whether they bore him any ill will, considering past events.

*Opal:* _Yes.  Apparently the hat he stole was fairly important.  My cousin Franny’s house got burnt down by a lava rock the other day.  That could have been avoided if he hadn’t stolen the hat.  However we did help him get off the island, so I suppose if the local constables aren’t looking for him, I wouldn’t mind him visiting._

Since they took the time to write into the law books that Johan needed to die, his mother suggested that he not spread it around who he was.  She said she wouldn’t.  She had hoped that he would have grown up by now.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well, he’s older.  _

*Jahar:* _He’s a very strong man, if that’s what you’re saying._

*Gareth:* _Personality wise, not so much._

A-dom’s mother sighed and inquired if he had gotten married.

*Jahar:* _Nope, but he’s gotten brown._

They finished up their conversation with Opal.  She eventually gave Jade’s Luck her address so A-dom could go visit her. After Jade’s Luck and Jahar left, Gareth stuck around for a while and talked shop.  He also let Opal know that A-dom had problems with camels nowadays, so they should be kept away from him.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis for 3/13/06 session - "We’re looking for a mission from god"*

_Synopsis for 3/13/06 session_

*"We’re looking for a mission from god"*
*By AlwaysToast* (God we sound funny on the recordings.)

The group plots to sway the election. Unfortunately they didn’t know exactly who they were going to support.  They have the following candidates to choose from:

*Alva of the Fields*- Old Female Farmer. Her platform is that if elected Feathered One, she will sacrifice criminals on a monthly basis (or more frequently if they have a surplus of criminals), instead of waiting for the volcano to become angry rage to provide the sacrifices. She also would like to make it harder for non-citizens to learn of the laws, so less locals would be sacrificed this way. This is an untried theory. Mild support, however considered a front runner among the radical thinkers.

*Ingemar of the Zar Sea*- Old Male Lifetime Politician (former sheriff and tax collector). He is running a status-quo campaign for keeping everything the same as the last Feathered One. He is promoting the idea that change is bad.  Conservative front runner.
*
Jacobine of the Dom Sea*- Old Male old Sailor. Running on a platform of “Sacrifice pirates and foreigners, not the locals.” If elected will provide tax breaks to inns and bars that... encourage, foreigners to overindulge in alcohol, who can then be arrested for various crimes.  Is willing to consider law changes that would make it harder for foreigners to get access to the Law books. Since Jacobine is reasonably elderly (older then all other candidates), it is hoped he may not care much if he has to go into the volcano. Moderate Front runner.

*Lucia of the Old Hill* - Young Female Miller. She is running on the radical platform that Abalon should make arrangements with other nations to buy their criminals, to be thrown into the volcano when all the “hardened and serious” criminals have already been tossed in. She has even hinted at the even more radical idea of buying slaves from Pirate crews in times of “great need” to feed to the volcano. Her theory is that this would eliminate the need to throw people who have committed petty crimes in all together. Which would increase trade for the entire archipelago. Of course there are some serious logistical issues with this plan (ie storing, and shipping criminals/slaves at a minimal cost, but making sure they arrive at the right time to feed the volcano (which is unpredictable)). Radical Longshot.

*Nils of the Zar Sea* - Middle aged Man. Nils is telling anyone just about anything that he thinks they want to hear. He appears very agreeable, but doesn’t actually appear to have a plan or legislative agenda. Typical politician, he is clearly making a lot of promises he can't keep (because they are contradictory). Considered a dark horse. Might win if too many votes get split between the others. 

************************

On the second night of the election process, A-Dom (who is broken out of jail for the night) and Gareth go to visit Johan’s parents. His parents welcome them in and then closes the door, the draps, the blinds, etc. 

*Mom*: _So how have you been, what have you been doing?_

*A-Dom*: _Well I was a fisher, I was a guard, I’m Exalted now._

*Both Parents*: _What?_

*A-Dom*: _I now have Super Powers brought on by the Unconquored Sun. You know, like the Dragon Bloods, but less evil._

*Both Parents*: _So you’re Anathema?_

*A-Dom*: _No._

*Dad*: _This is from your side of the family!_

*A-Dom*: _No, no, it’s not related. I can do nifty things, and It’s not evil. I’m not Anathema._

*Dad*: _Yea, your not going to move back into your room._

*A-Dom*: _I know that, I have this whole deal with saving the world. My last year was very productive._

*Mom*: _Do you have children?_

*A-Dom*:_ YES!_

Gareth breaks out in hysterical laughter.

*Mom* (happy): _Where are they?_

*A-Dom*: _Well I left them up north._

*Dad*: _Why is your friend laughing like that._

Gareth continues to laugh.

*A-Dom*:_ He’s Anathema. Yea, so they are up north with their mother, as I’m not much for baby raising. (after a pause) So I pushed the Feathered One into the Volcano._

*Dad*: _Oh so that was you? I wondered how he got the hat._

*A-Dom*: _Yea, I knew where it was._

*Dad*: _Don’t do that again._

*A-Dom* (to Gareth): _I need a house. Would you do me a favor? I’ll get the lumber._

*Gareth* (finally stops laughing): _Yea._

*A-Dom*: _I’ll get my cousin’s house rebuilt. Cause I’m responsible._

*Dad*: _Good. Wait? He builds houses?_

*A-Dom*: _He builds ships, and houses, and temples..._

*Dad*: _Well ships is ok but houses..._

*A-Dom*:  _Well he’s a little (teeters his hand back and forth). They’re not proper people. Anyway, we need to get in good with the new management._

*Dad*: _Ok, that makes sense._

*A-Dom*: _Yea, we need to get permission from them. We need someone who’s ok with Anathema. So we are interested in someone who is for foreigners. Not some 'come to the volcano and we’ll help ya.'_

*Dad*: _Nobody on Abalone is really for foreigners._

*A-Dom*: _Someone who’s less likely to throw us into the volcano before saying Hi._

*Dad*: _That’s like half the candidates._

*A-Dom*: _So no one would be best?_

*Dad*: _They are trying to get a job, where they will eventually be thrown into a volcano. Not the best way to attract thoughtful and calm people._

*A-Dom*: _So how does the whole voting things go?_

*Mom*: _Well you walk into a booth, think of who you want to vote for, then your done. Well a little light comes on to tell you your done too._

*A-Dom*: _How does it know you’re a citizen? What if a foreigner goes in there?_

*Mom*: _They don’t come out._

*A-Dom*: _Right, I’m not voting. How do you get a tally?_

*Mom*: _A loud voice booms the announcement of the winner all across the Archapelago._

*A-Dom* (to Gareth): _You’re a schmuck! Do you know that?_

His parents explain to him that he was born in Abalon, and nobody took the time to do the paperwork to remove his citizen ship. Since he is suppose to be thrown into a volcano when caught.

*A-Dom*: _I’m working on getting the whole..._

*Dad*: _You’re suppose to be thrown into a volcano?_

*A-Dom*: _Yea, we’re going to fix that. Because we can. We’re nifty, with super powers, and very productive, and I’m married._

*Gareth*: _What’s your wife’s name again?_

*A-Dom*: _Zo. Anyway, we need to go beat down the Dragon Bloods because they are naughty. So we’re working to beat down the dragon bloods and make them act like the first age._

*Dad*: _When?_

*A-Dom*: _Way back when. Watch!_ *anima flair*

*Dad*: _Yea, we need thicker draps._

*A-Dom*: _This is going very well, I was thinking there would be more yelling and throwing of things. Alright, I’ve got to go back to jail..._

*Mom*: _Umm..._

*A-Dom*: _I insulted the Feathered One..._

*Mom*: _If you’re in jail why were you not thrown in on that previous charge._

*A-Dom*: _I can look like other people._

*Dad*: _Ah, so that’s how you got a wife. _

His mom made him a sandwich to take back to jail.

*Gareth*: _Better than the food you get in jail._

*A-Dom*: _She makes better tools. Yea, so we’re just going off to Heaven and back. Starting to make some kind of trading post. Try to not spread it around that I’m back..._

*Dad*: _We’ll keep it under our hats._

Gareth and A-Dom leave. On the way out...

*Gareth*: _Zoe?_

*A-Dom*: _Zo, yea. I’m sure I’ll find a woman named Zo somewhere?_

*Gareth*: _Or make a girl change her name?_

*A-Dom*: _For at least a day or two._

*Gareth*: _Or find a fresh one?_

*A-Dom*: _No... no... bad things happen apparently. That’s not a proper burial._

*Gareth*: _Want me to check on your children?_

*A-Dom*: _Wait... what if our past selves did have kids?_

*Gareth*: _Well we probably have decedents somewhere. _

(Many jokes about stealing babies, making zombie babies, etc, ensues)

Gareth started making Ingmar promotional materials, using A-Dom’s mothers shop. Like daggers, torches, pitch forks, buttons, etc, that all said Vote for Ingmar on them. 

Jahar, Jades’s Luck and Gareth went to talk to Ingmar on the third night at an Inn. Before going in, Jahar realized that being a Dynast, he might be someone that Ingmar doesn’t want to talk to. So he nominates Jade’s Luck to do all the talking. So Jade’s Luck used her veil to do makeup to make herself look older (like 25) and more beautiful (appearance 5), and took the time to dress appropriately. 

Ingmar greets Jade’s luck politely (because of many social charms in effect). Jade’s Luck explains that she is representing a new trading company, and they would like to support him his bid for Feathered One. He’s quite happy that they support his attempt to keep everything the same. The very best thing, as foreigners that they can do to help him get elected is to not let anyone know they support him. 

*Jade’s Luck*: _Could you use anything to help promote yourself?_ *She hands him a dagger.*

*Ingmar* *looks at it, reads it, looks puzzled*. (to his lacky): _People can hand out things during an election?_

*Lacky*: _I’ve heard of it._

*Ingmar*: _It’s very odd. Why would you give people daggers?_

*Gareth*: _But look at the fine craftsmanship!_

*Ingmar*: _Yes, well it’s very nice. Nothing wrong with it, it’s just very odd._

*Jade’s Luck*: _Well the broaches are more... umm... less stabby._

*Gareth*: _Killing two birds with one stone! You show off my merchandise and you have..._ *motions at the slogan*

*Ingmar*: _You can keep the daggers and such, I can use some of the broaches. I can have some of my people wear them._

*Jahar*: _Will you speaking at other gatherings?_

*Ingmar*:_ BAH, Why bother?_

*Jahar*: _What about having other people speak for you._

*Ingmar*: _Why would I do that?_

Jade’s Luck tries to explain why talking to people is beneficial during an election campaign. Ingmar just plans to go on doing things the same old way.

*Jade’s Luck*: _Could we support you by going around supporting all the other candidates?_

*Ingmar*: _I really don’t want you to do that. I’m going to win this election fair and square. Because the people want ME!_

*Jade’s Luck*: _People like you?_

*Ingmar*: _They know who I am!_

Ingmar goes off the talk to the locals who are around. The group is now thrown into some debate as to whether they are backing the right person. So the group starts discussing supporting Nils, then blackmailing or threatening him after he has won. The best way they can think of get Nils to win, is to “support” all the other candidates to split up the votes. This involves discussing “poisoning” the candidates.

*Ceri*: _You’re talking metaphorical poisoning right?_

*Jahar*:_ Of course I’m talking about political poisoning. I don’t deal in Poisons._

*Jade’s Luck*(shrieky voice): _WHAT?!?_

So Tiger, Jahar, and Jade’s Luck goes to talk to Nils to see how he is as a candidate. In the bad part of town. Gareth stays on the boat (secretly baking “Vote for Ingmar” muffins).

*Nils*: _No more taxes! We’ll only sacrifice rich people! Free fish on Friday! Unless people want to sell it. You tell me what you want. I’m for the people! Puppies for every child._

Jahar walks in, listens for a minute, shoulders slump. Decides to listen to him for a few minutes, even though he clearly isn’t what Jahar wants in a candidate.

*Tiger*: _Well he’ll go into the Volcano fast._

*Jahar*: _He’ll mess up the island._

*Tiger*: _Once we go through the portal, I don’t care about the island._

Jade’s Luck decides to try and find out what his “real” agenda is.  But decides to not use Terrifying Apparition of Glory to find out.  

*Jahar*: _Why are you doing this?_

*Nils*: _I want to run the country. I can be a better leader then the rest of these people._

*Jade’s Luck*: _You know you’ll end up in the volcano._

*Nils*: _No, I’ll die of old age. Everyone will love me._

*Jade’s Luck* (to the group): _I think we know the truth now. He wants to run the country._

So the group starts (on the 3rd day of a 5 day election process) discussing who they want to make win... again. So eventually, they decide to just let the election go on as normal, and deal with whoever gets elected. After murdering the one candidate who is too anti-foreigners for the groups taste.

So Tiger is assigned to “frame” the candidate they don’t want to win.
So Tiger sneaks into the house of the candidate Jacobine of the Dom Sea, knocks him out, smuggled him to the top of the volcano, then throws him in. “_I’ve framed him for being dead._”  Then, attempted to do a semi-proper burial ritual to keep him from coming back as a Hungry Ghost. 

This plan was chosen over taking Jacobine for a “boat ride” because they figured he would be less likely to come back as a zombie if he was tossed into the volcano instead of the ocean.

So the group decides to let the rest of the election go off without any interference. Except Gareth giving Ingmar’s people the muffins to hand out. 

On election day, A-Dom goes to vote. He walks into the shinny rock booth, and the curtain slides shut behind him.

*GM*: _Who do you vote for? Be Honest._
*A-Dom’s Thoughts*: _Ingam, Ignar, Ingagam? Screw it, A DOM!_

The little light comes on to show that he has voted.

*A-Dom*: _Crap, I just voted for a Dom. I voted for everyone..._

So around 9pm a big booming voice announces: Ingmar has been elected as the new Feathered One. Coordination will be in one hour.

The group then starts to argue as to if they should try to talk to him before the coronation, or several days afterwards.

*A-Dom*: _You people have no idea how to fix an election!_

A-Dom removes the lava rock from his cousins house, and collects some trees, so Gareth can make the house. Gareth builds the house in one night. A-Dom shows his mom the new house for his cousins.

The group finally decides to go a few days later to see the new Feathered One. But first they have a long argument about how hard they think it will be to ask for permission to use the door to heaven.

The group decides to give the ship’s (The Grumpy Craftsman) crew orders, that if they are not back in a month, they should sail back to Atlantis. 

The entire group goes to arrange a meeting to speak with the feathered one. Gareth used multiple bureaucracy-red-tape-cutting-foo, to get them through all the layers of functionaries in a reasonable fast time, mostly by saying that they are merchants who need to talk to the Feathered One for various reasons.. Until they reached the "Advisor to the Feathered One."

They enter a small room, with a little old man, who is wearing long grey robes with the hood up.

*Advisor*:_ Yesss? What do you wish to talk with the feathered one about today?_

*Gareth*: _The Door to Heaven._

*Ceri*: _Trying the truth with this one?_

*Gareth* (to Ceri): _Yes we are._

*Advisor*: _Ah, ha. _(Calm even voice) _Why are you trying to go to heaven today?_

*Jade’s Luck*: _We need to talk to the Unconquered Sun, we have some business with him._

*A-Dom*: _We’re Solars!_

*Advisor*: _Ahh..._

*Ceri*: _I’m not._

*Advisor*:_ And why are you going to heaven today?_

*Ceri*: _They need a keeper._

*Advisor*: _Well that makes perfect sense._

The group starts to become curious about how calm the advisor is about the current conversation. Tiger notices that the Advisor has lizard-like eyes, with nictating membranes and everything. 

*Advisor*: _We’ll I’ll need to know your names, locations of origin, and Castes._

*Gareth*: _Location of Exaltation?_

*Advisor*: _Yes, whatever, just wherever you consider yourself from._

Gareth of Atlantis, Twilight
Jade’s Luck of Atlantis, Zenith
Patient Tiger of Atlantis, Eclipse
Johan of Abalon, Night
Sesus Weijin Jahar of Atlantis, Dawn
Ceridwyn, (island to be named later) No Moon

*Advisor*:_ Now I expect you to behave yourselves when talking to the feathered one._

*Gareth*: _Of course._

*Advisor*: _Any attempts at improper manipulation will be dealt with._ *sighs, and gets up* _Follow me._

The advisor takes them in to talk to the Feathered One. The Advisor dismisses all of the Feathered One’s Peons before starting the conversation.

*Advisor* (to the Feathered One): _You remember that door I was telling you about the other day? Someone wants to use it._

*Gareth*: _Did you like the cake and cookies and the Brandy?_

*FO*: _Oh yes, very lovely._

*Gareth*: _We’d like your permission to use the Door._

*FO* (to the Advisor): _Is it ok if I give them permission to use the door?_

*Advisor*: _Yes_.

*FO*: _Ok, you can use it._

*Ceri*: _We appreciate it very much._

*Tiger*: _Do you know what hut it’s in?_

*Advisor*: _You should be able to see it when you go outside._

When the group walks out side they see a mile high beam of light come from one of the huts that is on the rise of the volcano.

*A-Dom*: _How’d we miss that?_

*Tiger*: _So did anyone else notice the Lizard Eyes?_

The rest of the group did not notice, so they are mildly confused. The group walks up to the hut, and knocks. A little ancient old lady opens the door.

*A-Dom* (to Gareth):_ Did you make her too?_

*Gareth *(to the lady):_ We need to use you closet._

*Jade’s Luck*: _The Feathered one Said it’s Ok._

*Old Lady*: (confused) _The Outhouse is out back._

*Gareth*: _The Feathered One said it’s ok to use the one inside._

*Old Lady*: _Is he sending someone to clean it up?_

*A-Dom*: _We’re not going to defecate in it ma’am._

*Jahar*: _Has anyone else ever wanted to use the closet with your close in it?_

*Old Lady*: _A long time ago._

Jahar gets all excited and starts to harangue her for information.

*Gareth* (to Jade’s Luck): _You’re in charge now. GO!_

Jade’s Luck uses a number of social charms to get the Old lady’s attention away from Jahar, then gives her some flowers.

*Old Lady*: _I’ll have to go put these in water. _*She wanders off to the kitchen.*

Everyone else runs to find the closet, except Jahar who tries to follow the little old lady and ask her questions, until A-Dom physical drags Jahar through the closet with the rest of the group. The group walks thought the frame of the closet and ends up in a loooooooong corridor, standing in front of two twenty foot tall gold lions. One of them cracks open his eye, looks at them, then nudges the other lion out of his sleep. They both grumble.

*A-Dom*: _Where’s the clouds?_

*Celestial Lion*: _You’re not in heaven yet. This is a hallway._

*Jade’s Luck*: _Nice Hallway._

*Celestial Lion*: _And what is your business in heaven?_

*A-Dom*; _What is *our* buiness in heaven?_

*Jade’s Luck*: _We wish to speak with the Unconquored Sun._

*Celestial Lion 1*: _And who are you?_

*Celestial Lion 2*: _They are Solars._

*Celestial Lion 1*: _I haven’t seen any in a while._

*Jahar*: _We want to figure out everything._

*Celestial Lion*: _That’s nice._

*Tiger*: _We want a mission statement._

*A-Dom*: _We’re on a mission from god._

*Gareth*: _No. We’re looking for a mission from god._

*Celestial Lion*: _Have you ever been to Heaven before?_

*Group*: _No_

*Celestial Lion*: _We’re going to have to get you a guide._

*Gareth*: _Yes, guides good._

The group waits around for twenty minutes. Mostly offering things, like candy to the Celestial Lions, trying to get them to worship the Unconquered Sun, and asking them silly questions.

A skinny ugly, human looking woman, comes walking down the hall. As she gets closer they can see the huge wart on her nose. She finds out she is to guide the group around. She starts to lead the group up the hallway.

*Jahar*: _Where are you guiding us?_

*Guide* (very depressed voice): _Out of the tunnel. Don’t suppose you have any Gauss on you?_

*Jade’s Luck*: _What’s Gauss?_

*Guide* (very depressed voice): _It’s like money._

*Jade’s Luck*: _Oh it’s the imaginary money that the auditor was talking about._

The guide continues to try to lead them out of the tunnel.

*Tiger*: _What are you?_

*Guide* (very depressed voice): _I’m the god of Nose Warts. Nobody prays to me._

*Tiger*: _Not even to make sure they don’t get them?_

*God of Nose Warts* (very depressed voice): _That’s a different God._

*Tiger*: _Oh... Could we wish them on someone else?_

*God of Nose Warts* (happy voice): _Oh yes, please do._

*Jade’s Luck* (to Jahar): _Think it would make your wife look better?_

*Jahar*: _We’re having enough trouble getting people to worship the Unconquered Sun. I don’t think it would be that easy to get them to worship nosewarts._

*Gareth*:_ Little kids. Get them to wish them on your sisters, and teachers, etc._

*God of Nose Warts* (happy voice to Gareth): _I like you._

*Jade’s Luck*: _It would be way easier than the Unconquered Sun._

*A-Dom*(to the God of Nose Warts): _Do you give super powers?_

*God of Nose Warts* (Very Depressed Voice): _No._

The group starts walking again, and finally reaches the end of the tunnel. They finally see Yu-shan, the city of heaven. (The game is interrupted by angry calls for cake.) Some discussion was made about trying to find “our property” in heaven. However they quickly decided that the trip to the bureaucratic buildings related to such, would be prohibitively long.

Various members of the group also start praying for various people (Jahar’s wife, the Empress, many people in Atlantis, the person who beat Gareth into Exalting, etc) to get nose warts.

The group looks up into the sky, and see the Unconquered Sun in the sky. Except he was much blacker and pointier then they were expecting him to be. The group figures out roughly where he will be coming down along the west wall. So they go running to reach the spot where he will go past, before he reaches the spot. 

The group then climbed up onto the wall around the edge of heaven, so they would be closer to him. As he came closer, the group noticed that he was encased in a giant spiky soulsteel covering. As he got even closer, the group jumped onto the soulsteel spikes to get as close to him as possible.

*Gareth*: _God are you in there?_

The group can see a face of light shinning dully, through the thick soulsteel.

*A-Dom*: _Are you ok?_

*U.S.* (Extremely muted): _No!_

The entire group starts asking him different questions.

*U.S. *(Extremely muted): _One at a time. Me damn it!_

*Jade’s Luck*: _How do we get you out?_

*U.S. *(Extremely muted): _Get MORE PRAYERS!_

*Jahar*: _I heard clones..._

*Jade’s Luck*: _More prayers and you can get yourself out?_

*U.S.*: Mumbled affirmative response

*Tiger*: _How many more?_

*U.S.*: Exasperated response

*Jahar*: _Our big problem has been why should people worship you? _

*Gareth*: _oh dear god..._

*Jahar*: _Us is a given, but we’re having problems convincing other people._

*Gareth*: _We’re having problems convincing others._

*U.S.* (Extremely muted): _Do stuff for them! Give me the credit!_

*Ceri*: _In other words: Be helpful._

*A-Dom*: _Lie our asses off?_

*U.S.*: (Mumbled Positive response.)

*A-Dom*: _How do you feel about Zombies?_

The Unconquered Sun just stares at A-Dom: (Extreamly Muted) _Not my concern._

*Gareth*: _How do you feel about summoning Demons?_

*U.S.* (Extremely muted): _Not a good idea, generally._

Spontaneous applause by the group, except for Jahar.

*Jahar*: _He used a qualifier!_

*A-Dom*: _Can I have an artifact?_

*U.S.*: (Mumbled response having to do with A-Dom doing things for himself.)

*Jahar*: _You have any more people in the city we can talk to?_

*U.S. *(Extremely muted): _No!_

*Jahar*: _Where are they all?_

*U.S.* (Extremely muted): *sigh* _A BOX!_

*A-Dom*: _Where?_

*Jahar*: _I thought the box was open?_

*U.S.* (Extremely muted): _Only for a little while._

*Jahar* (Depressed): _Oh_.

*Tiger*: _Any ideas on where it is and how we can open it?_

*U.S.* (Extremely muted and depressed): _No..._

*Jahar*: _Are we the only ones that got out?_

*U.S. *(Extremely muted and depressed): _No, there are 25._

*Jade’s Luck*: _That’s good._

*U.S. *: Uniteligible mumbling.

*Gareth*: _They’re not screw ups like us are they?_

*U.S.* (Extremely muted and depressed): _For my sake, I hope not. I can’t see a me’damned thing through this!_

*Jahar*: _That’s why you’re not saying or talking to anyone..._

*U.S. *(Extremely muted): *Mumbled explanation then..* _Get me more prayers!_

*Tiger*: _We should just bash it._

*U.S.* (Extremely muted): _Been tried before._

*Jahar*: _Who tried it?_

*U.S. *(Extremely muted): _Lightbringer, three lifetimes ago._

*Jade’s Luck*: _Well if he tried it, we definitely don’t want to do it._

*Tiger*: _Can you tell when your prison is weakened?_

*U.S.* (Extremely muted): _Yes._

*Jade’s Luck*: _ So basically we need to get enough prayers to you that you can break yourself out._

*U.S. *(Extremely muted): _Excellent. Then miracles all around._

*Gareth*: _Anything you’re opposed to in your religion?_

The Unconquered Sun just stares at Gareth... dumbfounded.

*Ceri*: _Right now they are giving out candy._

*Gareth*: _I just wanted to make sure so we don’t screw up anything, by you know, promising the world._

*Jahar*: _The other gods don’t want to get you out?_

*U.S.* (Extremely muted):_ No. Why would they? There is a long list of thing. Should be fairly obvious! Murder of innocents: BAD_ *Everyone looks at A-Dom*_, etc. Stuff like candy, I don’t care! Get me worshipers._

*A-Dom *(regarding killing children):_ Sorry!_

*U.S.* (Extremely muted): _You’re allows some trial and error._

*A-Dom*: _Wooohooo!_

*U.S.* (Extremely muted): _Not that much!_

*A-Dom*:_ Am I going to turn into a Death Knight?_

*U.S.* (Extremely muted): _Better not, I’ll kill you._

*Jade’s Luck*: _We’ll HELP!_

*Jahar*: _Can you sense where the closest one of us is to us?_

*U.S.* (Extremely muted, but high pitched): _What? That’s Lightbringer isn’t it?_

*Everyone*: _Yes!_

*Jahar*: _Can you sense where the closest solar to our current location is?_

*U.S.* (Extremely muted): _Just you guys. I can’t even tell which one of you is which. Did I give you the right shards?_

*Jahar*: _What?_

*Tiger*: _No, not really._

*U.S.* (Extremely muted): _I can’t see a damn thing through this._

*Jahar*: _No we didn’t._

*U.S.* (Extremely muted): _You should probably switch them around a bit then._

*Gareth*: _How do we do that?_

*U.S. *(Extremely muted): _Damn, I hate to say this. Go talk to Opec._

*Chorus of entire group*: _Noooo... no... noooo..._

*U.S. *(Extremely muted): _You figured it out before._


*A-Dom:* _Can we just switch or do we have to trade with someone?_

*U.S.* (Extremely muted):_ No you have to trade with someone voluntarily._ *some more mumbling*

*A-Dom*: _I like mine._

*Jade’s Luck*: _It’s useful for him to be somebody else._

*A-Dom*: _Stop bad mouthing me to god._

*Ceri*: _I think he already knows._

*Jahar*:_ I’ve even been teaching my Acolytes about you._

*U.S. *(Extremely muted): _More with the praying. Less with the books._

*A-Dom* (to Jade’s Luck):_ You pray too._

*Jade’s Luck*: _I’ve been praying every day._

*A-Dom*: _Ok, I’ll pray too. I didn’t know I was supposed to be._

*Jahar*: _If we’re still standing on you when you go below the horizon what happens to us?_

*U.S.* (Extremely muted): _It would be unwell for you._

*A-Dom*: _Where do we find books about you?_

*U.S. *(Extremely muted): _I think you’re screwed there._

*Gareth*: _Sorry. My bad._

*A-Dom*: _You’ll have to make some now._

*Jahar*: _Anything else you want to suggest?_

*U.S. *(Extremely muted): _More worshipers is good. STOP SLACKING!_

And with that the group hopped back onto the wall just before the Unconquered Sun went below the horizon and disappeared. 

*Gareth*: _We have a QUEST! To get him out of the soulsteel. _

The group decided to just go back to Abalon through the hallway, since they couldn’t figure out how to get a job in Heaven. They then spent a month in Abalon, getting things ready for Jahar’s business, so they would actually make a profit. 

Jahar also went to a number of weddings to get “Tears of Joy from a resident of Abalon” by handing handkerchiefs to people then wringing them out into a vial. Jahar also payed a tailor to make him a large(ish) flag of Abalon.

A-Dom spent some time handing out Altars and toys and dolls (that Gareth made) to his family members.

Jade’s Luck spent time handing out candy.

Near the end of the month, Ceri received a note from the Assistant to the Feathered One, requesting a meeting. The Assistant showed her he was a Lunar and told her he was upset with the Solars “running amuck” handing out candy and starting religious cults in his territory. So he asked her to deal with them. 

Ceri then explained this to the Solars.

*Jade’s Luck*: _So until we’re powerful enough to push him out and make this our territory, tone it down. Got it. _

Now that the group has a goal in life the most common things said at the start or end of a conversation (even among the group) is: *Worship the Unconquered Sun!*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis for 3/20/06 session - "We can make any day seem like Calibration!"*

_Synopsis for 3/20/06 session_

*"We can make any day seem like Calibration!"*
*by Alwaystoast*

The group decided to sail back to Atlantis, and along the way try to collect the assorted thing Jahar (with the help of Opec) has decided he will need to repair the Artifact that is in the Elemental Manse.

Jahar, being Jahar, decided to write the list of things he will need down (in a different order and wording than the very specific list of required items). Then he gave the list to A-Dom. A-Dom gave the list to Gareth. Gareth decided that nobody else should see that list. 

A-Dom, Gareth and Jahar began discussing a number of things on the list, and A-Dom pointed out that most of them could be covered by the corpse of one little old lady. 

*Jahar:* _The energy of what we use will go into the ritual. We really don’t want any ancient old lady themed teleportation devices._

Gareth of course sets course for Atlantis in the most straight course possible. Which basically means they will not see land again until they reach Atlantis. Nothing like several thousands miles of open ocean to make the trip seem fun. So the crew plans accordingly and adds additional barrels of water to the stores. 

A-Dom decides after about a week at sea, that the crew needs to be introduced to Skelly (and vice versa). So at noontime, A-dom brings Skelly’s bucket up onto deck, and gets everyone is on deck at the time.

*A-Dom:* _We’re perfectly normal. Everyone knows this._

*Crew & Pirate Crew:* _Yes_ :thumbup: (much nodding and agreement)

*A-Dom:* _Very good. Alright... Now there is a part of this that you don’t know yet._

The crew starts looking nervous.

*A-Dom:* _Don’t freak out._ (Very authoritative) _I have a Skeleton._ 

*Jade’s Luck:* _Umm... we all have skeletons. _

Crew begings agreeing with the logic of Jade’s Luck.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Do you mean, like, in a closet?_

*A-Dom:* _In a bucket. He has a hat._

A-Dom takes the lid off the bucket and Skelly stands up and waves to everyone with his hat. 

*A-Dom:* _This is Skelly, he helps me do things. It’s Ok._ (pause) _He’s not evil._ (Long pause) _My God said I could. _

Gareth starts laughing. 

*Ceri:* _I believe his god said “I have bigger things to worry about right now.”_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Yea, well he’s not thrilled with the idea, but he’s got other problems. So I’m allowed to zap it if it gets out of line._

*A-Dom:* _Not Skelly!_

Jahar comes out onto the deck, in front of the entire crew. 

*Jahar:* _A-Dom! Oh, Hi Skelly._ (Pause, then addressing A-Dom) _How do you make a ghost bleed?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _I can make a ghost fry!_

*A-Dom:*  (after a botch int + occult roll): _You stab ‘em! Lets kill some people and find out._ (Back to addressing the Crew) _Anyway, if you see an Undead trying to attack you, let us know. My undead will not try to attack you._

*Jade’s Luck:* _And if you see any other undead, you totally have my permission to run away._

A few days later at around noon, A-Dom is on deck, just looking around, kind of boared, when he looks over the side of the ship. He sees the shadow of the ship, and deep under water he sees there is something very large swimming under the ship, with flippers. It looks somewhat familiar to him. 

*A-Dom:* _GARETH STOP THE BOAT!!!_

Everyone looks at A-Dom like he is crazy.

*Gareth:* _You want me to drop anchor?_

*A-Dom*  (panic in his voice): _No! No... NO! Umm..._

A-Dom points over the side of the ship. Gareth looks over the side of the ship and, being good old one-eyed Gareth, doesn’t see anything unusual. 

*A-Dom:*  (still pointing under the ship) _The thing... pushing... pirate boat. _

*Gareth:* _I don’t see anything._

*A-Dom:* _Do something!_

*Gareth:* _Like what?_

*A-Dom:* _Skelly! Skelly! There’s a thing under the boat..._

Skelly wanders off. The first person he runs into is Jahar, who is sitting on deck reading. Skelly starts poking jahar.

*Jahar*  (looks up): _Can’t you see I’m reading?_

Skelly looks as stupified as it is possible for a skeleton to look. Then he starts pointing down. Which appears to Jahar as though he is pointing at the boat.

*Jahar:* _Awfully odd behavior for a skeleton._

Jahar walks over to where Skelly is standing and looks down at a rather normal looking deck plank. Skelly gives up and runs off to find someone else. Jahar then looks over the side of the ship, sees nothing, and goes back to reading his book. Skelly finds Jade’s Luck, makes like he will poke her, thinks better of it when she looks at him, then starts pointing down. Jade’s Luck assumes this means A-Dom needs to talk to her.

Gareth wanders off to tell Ceri.

*A-dom:*  (talking to Jade's Luck): _Remember when we met you and the thing that was pulling the boat?_ (A-Dom points down)

*Jade’s Luck:* _Right, why don’t we tell everybody?_

*A-Dom*  (very irritated high pitched voice): _That’s what I’m doing!_

*Jade’s Luck*  (yelling across the deck): _Jahar, Tiger! You know the pushing creature from the pirate boat?_

*Tiger:* _Yea?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _It’s beneath us. A-Dom SAW it._

*Jahar:* _A-Dom why the hell did you send Skelly to tell me?_

*A-Dom*  (to skelly): _Skelly went to Jahar? Good Skelly! Good Boy!_ (A-dom scratches Skelly’s skull near the ear hole).

*Jade’s Luck:* _Gareth can you maneuver so we are not directly above it? So you know, it doesn’t capsize us?_ (Pause, then yelling) _Ceri, Ceri! There a..._

*Ceri:* _Yea, he told me... in a really long winded way. It would have been better if..._

A-Dom feels the ship drop ever so slightly, as A-dom gets the impression the sea demon just dived to get read to attack the ship from below. 

*Ceri:* _It’s directly beneath us?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _That’s the impression I got._

*A-Dom:* _We’re under attack!_

*Gareth*  (to the crew): _Evasive action now!_ (Pause) _A-Dom, we might need you to push, quick. _

Gareth looks at the back of the boat. A-Dom looks at him horrifed.

*A-Dom:* _Un-un, I’m not getting in there._

*Gareth:* _Jahar butterfly...  that will hurt my boat. _

*Jahar:* _I’m not going to destroy the boat._

*A-Dom:* _You are destined to destroy the boat. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _Can we put him in a dingy?_

*Gareth:* _We don’t have that much time._

Gareth, yelling orders at the crew, barely manages to get the ship to dodge to the left as the giant sea demon launches itself out of the water (having missed the ship). As the sea demon tries to flop back down onto the ship, Gareth manages to steer the ship to the right, under the sea demon while it’s in the air, saving the ship from all harm.

Unfortunatly, upon seeing the giant sea demon flying overhead, half of the pirate crew went running below decks. Half of the normal crew, completely panicked and abandoned ship. The rest of both crews stayed at their posts. 

A number of the circle attack the sea demon while it’s on the surface.  But they mostly irritated it, before it dove back down into the water. A-Dom, who was well off the ship, decided to Monkey Leap back onto the ship. Unfortunately, he couldn’t jump off the water. So he used one of the panicked sailors as a stepping stone. 

The sea demon does another dive and attack pattern, and this time Gareth fails to get the ship out of the way. So the sea demon hits the ship dead center and launches it out of the water and about 50 feet into the air. This caused “bad things” to happen to the ship when it hit the water again, at a less then ideal angle. 

Eventually Jade’s Luck managed to hit the sea demon with her anima power, causing it aggravated damage, with her demon scaring anima power up. So the demon fled deep into the ocean. Around three crew members were in fact eaten by the demon during the combat.

Gareth then went to go survey the damage of the ship. He finds that the keel is seriously shattered in one place, and there is water slowly seeping into the boat (as Gareth’s boat is terrifying well built). Skelly and some of the pirate crew started to bail.

Jahar and A-Dom start discussing whether or not they should be animating the remains of the half eaten crew members. Jade’s Luck turns them to ash so they are “properly buried” instead. 

Gareth then realizes that a number of the water barrels either lost some of their content or were smashed entirely when they went flying through the air. So, water rationing for the Exalted people on the ship started so that the mortals would have water.

Jade’s Luck lead a “Thank the Unconquered Sun prayer session” for the crew after the demon was gone. 

So, the group decides that the best way to find fresh water in the middle of the ocean, is to send Ceri off in raven form to fly around looking for water. After a week of flying around every day, Ceri finds a very small island with a fresh water spring on it. 

The island was fairly barren, with some driftwood and small plants on it. It would take about two days to sail to it.

On the way there, Jahar started looking for spirits. Unfortunately, he decided to only look ahead of the ship, so he failed to notice the angry wind spirit sneaking up behind the ship. The angry wind spirit started to form a tornado around the boat. Most people noticed there was a strange wind. Gareth noticed that the wind was acting very odd, and that probably meant that there was an angry wind spirit around. Gareth then announced this to the group (and crew). 

Unfortunatly there was no livestock in the cargo to sacrifice.

*Jahar:* _Maybe we should sacrifice a pirate._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Don’t make me beat you. I have obligations to the pirate._

Jahar Summons a hound of wind and earth, and tells it to “Go get big Fish.” 

*Jade’s Luck:* _Oh great wind spirit, what have we done to anger you? _

The ship begins to spin around, as the wind starts to whip into a tornado. The group can hear the word “Respect...” in the howl of the wind. Everyone starts getting nauseated by the spinning.

*Gareth:* _Everybody start praying! NOW!_

So the group and the crew all begin praying to the “Great Wind Spirit” as best they could. Everyone continues to pray as the boat begins spinning faster, and faster. Jahar starts leading the group in organized prayer. The ship eventually stops spinning and Jahar and Jade’s Luck can see the less angry wind spirit wander off. Jahar continues to lead the crew in prayer to make sure it doesn’t come back anytime soon.   

*Jade’s Luck:* _I didn’t hear the Unconquered Sun say anything about polytheism being bad._

*Jahar:* _Thank the Unconquered Sun for letting us know how to pray to other spirits!_

There is some more damage to the cargo, and the water supply. Luckily the group is getting closer. 

Once the ship arrived, which was several days later. Everyone goes to have a drink at the spring.

*Jahar:* _We should filter this water somehow._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Why?_

*Jahar:* _So it won’t make us go blind!_

*Ceri:* _How would fresh water make us go blind?_ (Pause, then very slowly to Jahar) _This water is fresh water, it won’t make you go blind. It’s perfectly fine to drink. _

A-Dom held up the ship while Gareth made the best repairs he could with the materials he had (meaning he took apart some other parts of the ship to reinforce the keel). Ceri also demonstrated she could repair the water barrels with sorcery. Which actually required less material then if Gareth were to fix them.

Eventually the group searches around the island. A-dom and Tiger find a plaque. When Gareth is shown the plaque he has a Past Lives memory of being on the island with Wretch. 

*Jade’s luck:* _Is this something else that’s Gareth’s fault?_



			
				Small plaque said:
			
		

> _Thank the Unconquered Sun for this great and plentiful water supply._




A-Dom decides to walk into the ocean and find some coral. Unfortunatly he relizes that he island is a vertical pilar that rises strait from the ocean floor.

*A-Dom*  (to Gareth): _ing eh. Where did you learn to build an island?_

*Gareth:* _I don’t have that skill yet._

*A-Dom:* _It’s like tall and round._ (Pause) _I don’t know what to do with this._

*Jahar:* _I take it there is no coral?_ (Pause, then to Gareth) _Did you like build anti-coral defenses into your islands?_

*A-Dom:* _We should put up like a sign or something. Water here!_

*Jahar:* _Let me see this plaque you mentioned. _

A-Dom runs over to the stone plaque and tries to tear it out of the ground.

*Gareth:* _Don’t remove it!_

A-Dom is actually shocked to discover that he can not lift the plaque. So he starts activating more strength charms, then thinks better of it.

*A-Dom*  (kind of sad): _I don’t want to sink the island._

*Jahar:* _Think of that like a wine cork. _

*Gareth*  (to A-Dom): _I have a feeling you set that in place, that’s why it’s so hard._

*A-Dom:* _I’m stronger than Me._

*Gareth:* _I don’t think you’re stronger then you were. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _We need to get stronger than we were, then we can go back in time and kick our own asses. _

*A-Dom*  (very excited): _We can do that!?!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Maybe..._

*A-Dom:*  (cackling like a mad man) _Time travel..._ (more cackling)

*Jahar*  (pointing at something invisible): _You see that? That’s time. We go this way in time._

*A-Dom:* _No we go that way_ (pointing in the oposite direction from Jahar) _down time!_

*Jahar:* _Don’t mess with it._ (Jahar starts babbling about how bad an idea time travel is. Everyone ignores him.)

Inside A-Dom’s Head, he hears the angry voice of the *Unconquered Sun:* _No time travel!_ (Pause) _Backwards!_

*A-Dom*  (all excited): _Hey... HEY! I just heard from the Unconquered Sun._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Really? What did he say?_

*A-Dom:* _He said, No Time Travel._ (Pause) _But hey, I know I really pissed him off._

Jahar is still babbling about how bad an idea time travel is.

*A-Dom*  (to Jahar): _You can keep talking, but I’m not going to do it now._ (Pause) _All hail the Unconquered Sun what told me “No Time Travel.” _

Jahar goes over and reads the plaque. He then has a past life memory of being here with Wretch. 

*Jahar*  (to A-Dom): _You wrote this._

*Jade’s Luck:* _He use to be a little girl!_

A-Dom tries to dig around the plaque. He finds stone (actually Granite), and more stone, and more stone, and then he finds some very large stone hinges. 

*A-Dom:* _I found Hinges._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Don’t break anything!_

*A-Dom:* _I’m digging in the sand, woman. I haven’t broken anything._

*Jahar*  (pointing at something else that is invisible): _Whatever you do, don’t mess that up._

A-Dom realizes that the reason he couldn’t lift the plaque was that it is basically the handle to the trap door, and he was standing on the trap door. A-Dom finally opens it. The Trap door is three feet wide, three feet long, and three feet thick, and made of Granite (slitly curved on one side so it can be opened on the hinges). Everyone looks down and see a dark shaft going strait down into the ground.  

*A-Dom:* _Wheeee!_ (As he jumps into the shaft)

Unfortunately, A-Dom didn’t open the trap door all the way, just enough for him to get inside. So the trap door began to close again. Tiger gets in and starts crawling down the shaft. Jade’s Luck gets in and starts climbing down the shaft. Jahar tries to climb down the shaft... but has a serious lack of Athletics. So he begins his unplanned face first plummet down the shaft. Tiger and Jade’s Luck both managed to dodge out of the way of the falling Jahar. 

*Jahar*  (as plummeting past): _You made it look so easy!_

A-Dom decided to catch Jahar at the bottom, and actually managed to do so without letting Jahar get hurt. 

Gareth and Ceri just watched the trap door close. 

Looking around, the group found themselves in small room. There was writing on the walls. Jade’s Luck reads it out loud so A-Dom would understand.



			
				The Tomb Walls said:
			
		

> _Here lies the Wretch of Winter. The good(crossed out) and loyal (crossed out)... The Her(crossed out)... The bra (crossed out)... Enthusiastic servant of the Unconquered Sun. Fanatical in his beliefs and actions.
> 
> It then went on to list Wretch’s accomplishments in places the group had never heard of. (Jade’s Luck and Jahar made a list of all the places.)
> 
> He was very proud of the very first island that he ever built. This little pod knock piece of land. “See, Evening Tide of Autumn doesn’t build everything!” -Wretch of Winter. So we decided to place his remains here._




The group immediately decides to look around for a tomb to rob. They eventually find a circular stone fitted into a hole, which appeared to be the seal on the tomb. 

*A-Dom:* _This better not be a plug..._

The group eventually decided that it was probably a vertical storage tomb, as the island was rather vertical to begin with. So A-Dom decides to “whip off” the lid. Which is much harder then he thought, as it turned out that the “lid” was screwed into the hole, and was several feet thick. So A-Dom started unscrewing it as fast as he could with his super strength (which was still pretty slow). 

As A-Dom was unscrewing it, he started hearing noises. *click.* Click.* CLICK.* A-Dom and Tiger realized that some traps may have just been armed. The entire group then began to hear a grinding noise.

Gareth and Ceri then realized that the island was sinking.

*Ceri:* _Get the sailors back on the boat._

*Gareth:* _Everyone! Back on the boat! NOW!_

The group in the tomb, simultaneously realized the ceiling was starting to lower down onto them.

*Gareth*  (to Ceri): _Ok, open it up._

Ceri tries to open it, but a cloud of green gas poofs out at her. 

*A-Dom:* _I’m going to try to get this open._ (Looking at the lowering ceiling) _If you have any better suggestions Tiger..._

*Tiger:* _We could disarm it first!_

*A-Dom*  (mildly shocked): _Oh._ (Pause) _Ok._

Jahar and Jade’s Luck, went to stand under the large shaft, so they wouldn’t be crushed by the ceiling. 

A-Dom and Tiger figure out that every time there is a *click* a caste mark symbol pops out somewhere in the room, and it has to be touched, very quickly. Unfortunatly, they have failed to do this three times already. 

*A-Dom:* _Uh, oh, there aren’t many castes left..._

So they did this for the last two (Night and Eclipse symbols). Then A-Dom tried to lift the cap. Unfortunately, he found it to be... VERY heavy. Eventually with the help of Tiger and Jade’s Luck, they managed to inch it out of the way. 

Then A-Dom stuck his head into the tomb shaft, and began disabling traps. He disabled the poison gas trap (the one that already fired). He then got out of the way so Tiger could try. Tiger disabled the sinking island/crushing room trap. Then everything was... OK. 

At the bottom of the tomb was ash. But it wasn’t just a pile, the ash was shaped like skull eyes, nose, and teeth. As well as a little rolled up piece of paper. A-Dom grabbed the paper. He then tried to read it (it was in old realm, so A-Dom was the only one who couldn’t read it), while everyone else tried to read it over his shoulder. 



			
				Little piece of paper said:
			
		

> Grand Dai - Your weapon here
> Construction Instructions
> 
> Step 1: Take this piece of paper, wrap it around weapon. Void where prohibited, weapons that are already Grand Dai in nature are excluded.
> ...





*A-Dom:* _Ok, lets get out of here if we can..._

A-Dom and friends put the cap back into place, and screws it back down. A-Dom got the impression that the traps were re-arming. While he was doing this, Gareth heard a sliding/grinding noise from the trap door. Ceri, Gareth, and Tiger manage to get the trap door opened up all the way. Everyone climbed out... except Jahar who flew out as a flock of birds. 

*Gareth*  (upon seeing the note):_ Oh crap, I made that._

*A-Dom:* _Of course you did._ (Happy voice) _I made the island! Do you remember the password?_

After some trial and error and past live rolls, the group figures out that Wretch’s 'magic words' were “Give Me Stuff” in old realm. A-Dom wraps the paper around The Ugly Stick and *shaboigan* his club became much, much larger, and had more orchalum spikes sticking out of it. A-Dom just starts swinging it around.

*Gareth:* _Now, you can make that go away, right?_

*A-Dom*  (confused): _Why?_

*Tiger:* _Like I can make my sword go away._

*Gareth:* _We are going to Dragon Blood Central remember._

*A-Dom*  (maniacal voice and giggling): _Ooo, hoo, hoo, That’s right..._ (starts making like he’s smashing Dragon Bloods with his club.) _I can make them go away..._

*Jahar:* _We’re talking about your club, not the Dragon Bloods._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Remember what they were saying about being discrete? You know, what they normally say right before becoming all shinny?_

*A-Dom:* _Can I play with my new toy and NOT get a lecture?_:barb: 

Unfortunately, the group then realized that the island didn’t raise back up (although it was not sinking anymore). As they were all standing knee deep in water (although there was no water flooding into the tomb hole, it appeared to be magically held back). They could also see the fresh spring bubbling up... into the salt water. So they closed the trap door on the tomb.

*A-Dom:* _Now it’s a “hidden island.”_ (Long long pause.) _I’m totally going to bury myself here... again. _



Assorted quotes that were made at the game:

*Dan:* _We need a larceny charm that can steal the salt out of the water..._

*Ryan:* _If you can’t torture your undead minions who can you torture?_

*A-Dom:* _Thank the Unconquered Sun for the warmth that is killing us slowly. _

*Liz:* _It’s like we are the itty bitty mom & pop store trying to compete against Walmart. We need to *blow up* Walmart. _
*Alex:* _Welcome to the Daniel School of Analogies. _(Daniel the character in Firefly not the player)
*Dan:* _No that actually makes sense. _

*Ryan:* _That would be awesome if I was our arch nemesis! _

*Ryan:* _This is totally something he_ (A-Dom) _would make._


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*Synopsis for 4/10/06 session - "Jahar Got His Wish”*

_Synopsis for 4/10/06 session_

*"Jahar Got His Wish”*

*The Grumpy Craftsman* sailed on for months and months across featureless ocean.  It was very boring.

*A-dom:* (to Gareth) _You must have built SOMETHING out here._

*Gareth:* _Make Skelly dance again._

Jahar bemoaned the fact that he couldn’t pick up items along the way to fix the artifact in Tiger and Jade’s Luck’s Manse.

*Jahar:* _Gareth picked this route cause he didn’t want me to fix the artifact._

*Gareth:* _No.  I picked this route because I wanted *To Get ing Home!*_

*Jade’s Luck:* _A-dom, come on.  Let’s get out and push again.  I’ll help._

Jahar spent a lot of time convincing the crew that things did not suck as bad as they did.  A-dom worked on figuring out how to cart his club around inconspicuously.  These ideas revolved around rugs and covered carts.  He briefly considered just rapping it in a rug and strapping it to his back, but realized that wasn’t exactly inconspicuous.

When they got close to home, they made a quick detour to Hoen-ba island.  Everyone was very happy to see land (and other people).

Hoen-ba-ba-den greeted Gareth and Jade’s Luck as they approached her hut.  After a brief amount of chitchat, Gareth got to asking about Joe.

*Hoen-ba-ba-den:* _Oooooh.  Man who sits in hut alone.  Not so well, I think._

*Gareth:* _He’s been sitting in the hut for a while now?_

*Hoen-ba-ba-den:* _Oooooh… One season, at least._

*Gareth:* _Oh crap._

Hoen-ba-ba-den consulted with Gelf before continuing.

*Hoen-ba-ba-den:* _What was he called?  Missionary.  Ah.  Missionary come by.  He was tasty._

*_Gareth groans_*

*Hoen-ba-ba-den:* _He’s been sitting in his hut ever since festival day.  Not sure why.  We made sure he was not related.  We even offered him arm._

*Gareth:* _Oh crap._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Your generosity must have overwhelmed him._

*Hoen-ba-ba-den:* _Yes.  He is in hut.  Far side of island now._

Jade’s Luck asked Gareth if which of them should go see Joe.  He responded that he wanted her to come along.  On the far side of the island they found a poorly built hut.  Inside the poorly built hut, they found an unshaven, unwashed Joe in a corner with a stick.

*Gareth:* _Uh, Joe?_

*Joe:* _Who’s there?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Hi Joe!_

*Gareth:* _Gareth._

*Joe:* (waves stick) _You left me here!  These people eat people!  They offered me an arm!_

*Gareth:* _They only eat bad people._

*Jade’s Luck:* _He was a missionary.  That’s bad.  You’re not a missionary, so you’re safe._

*Gareth:* _The trip took longer than I expected.  Much, much longer._

*Joe:* _You said you were going to be gone a little while._

*Jade’s Luck:* _He’s got no sense of time.  I mean, he’s a really nice man, but no sense of time._

*Gareth:* _Much, much longer.  I didn’t know it was going to take this many months to get there and back.  I expected a short trip to go_ (makes straight line hand gestures) _ zoop zoop we’re done.  But noooooo.  We’ve got to go _ (makes a half circle hand gesture) _ all the way around!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _And it did take several months to get back the short way.  Very boring.  Come on, lets get you cleaned up._

*Joe:* _Can we got to Atlantis now?_

*Gareth:* _Hmm… almost._

*_Joe whimpers_*

*Joe:* _Alright.  You sail the boat around to here.  I’ll wait._

Jade’s Luck continued to try and get him to wash.  Gareth tried to explain delicately that Joe wasn’t free yet and couldn’t return to Atlantis quite yet.

*Jade’s Luck:* _You know how long paperwork can take._

*Joe:* _Hopefully not as long as boat trips._

Gareth gave Joe the choice of staying on Hoen-ba island or going to an island with no people (Opec’s island).

*Joe:* _No cannibals?_

*Gareth:* _No cannibals, no people._

Joe liked that idea and embraced it.  Gareth left Jade’s Luck with Joe while he went and got the boat.  Joe made sure Jade’s Luck didn’t watch him bathe.

Once back on the boat, Gareth got all of the crew’s attention.

*Gareth:* _Okay.  We’re going to have a passenger for a short trip.  We’re all perfectly normal._

*Crew:* (nods) _Riiiiiiiiight.  We’re with you, boss!_

*Jahar:* _You do realize that he is going to find out._

*Gareth:* _Eventually.  I just want him in a better mood first._

*Jahar:* _It might be best if Skelly was back in his barrel._

Skelly slumped his shoulders and, well, would have sighed if he could.  He lumbered over to his barrel in the middle of the deck, climbed in, and closed the lid.  A few seconds later he could be heard twiddling his thumbs.

*Jahar:* _A-dom, you should move his barrel down below._

Before they sailed around, Gareth asked Tiger to go negotiate with the Hoen-ba for food, since their supplies were hard tack.  Gareth quickly whipped up some new clothes for Joe before heading back to shore.

*Jade’s Luck:* _No, I’m not looking!  You can shave!_

Joe was very happy to have the new clothes.  Once onboard the ship, Jade’s Luck showed Joe to Gareth’s room.  He was going to make himself a place in the corner, but Gareth said he could use the bed.  Joe was elated and collapsed on the bed.  Jade’s Luck went to go see Fatty about getting Joe something to eat.

Getting ready to leave, Tiger told Gareth he was going to have to come back at a later date and build something in exchange for the food they were getting now.  They figured he was good for it.

*Gabe:* _You know, your first artifact is going to have to be a staff of hut creation._

*Alex:* _Bah.  Huts are too easy.  My first artifact is going to be enchanted tools._

*Liz:* _Tools Need No Master!_

*Paul:* _Instead of Craftsman Needs No Tools.  A hammer and tongs working in your workshop while you go away._

*Alex:* _That wouldn’t raise any questions… nooooooo….._

*Paul:* (mimicking an apprentice) _Master Gareth is in back!  He can’t come out right now, cause he’s busy._

*Ryan:* _He’s perfectly normal._

*Alex:* _I’m going to have to save that idea._

The trip to Opec’s island seemed to go by in the blink of an eye.  When Ceri noticed the giant black obelisk, she asked what it was.

*Gareth:* _Oh, that’s Opec. _

*Ceri:* _You all listen to a big, black rock?_

*Gareth:* _I don’t.  He doesn’t want to talk to me anyway._

*Jade’s Luck:* _I’ve had a few conversations with him.  He’s interesting enough._

*Tiger:* _Yeah, he’s not all that._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Really Jahar mostly talks to the rock._

*Ceri:* _That explains a lot, actually._

The group got into one of their meandering conversations.  It started with the hoen-ba cannibals not eating many humans; only three that they knew of.  It went along to wondering about the whereabouts of the Chief’s daughter to whether she was attractive or not to telling A-dom he couldn’t steal her.

*A-dom:* _No, cause if I stuck her in a cave for several years she’d die._

The conversation then went on to about how Jade’s Luck would prefer it if A-dom only stole non-sentient, inanimate objects, or only stole things when he was with Tiger.

Gareth went ashore and made a nice little hut for Joe.  He then went back to the ship and brought Joe to the hut.  Joe had retained his stick.

*Joe:* _Ooh, bananas!_

*_Joe pokes bananas with a stick to get them to fall_*

Gareth went and sailed the boat away from Joe’s hut so he could go properly fix it while the rest of the Circle plus Ceri went to go talk to Opec.  During their walk to Opec, they had a long discussion about whether or not they were going to need to kidnap Jahar’s kid and how they were going to go about it.  They had a month to plan, at least.

Once at Opec, Jahar went and talked to him.  He told Opec stories of their travels.  When he got to talking about the switching of shards, Opec said that he remembered that and that it had happened once before, to his knowledge.  That one was two shards getting switched as a result of the Unconquered Sun sneezing. Opec never heard about the results of the switch, but he said Weijin the Hideous was sure it was going to work and she wasn’t complaining later. 

*Opec:* _So, you remember that artifact you blew up?_

*Jahar:* _Which one?_

Opec explained that they needed the big stone circle for the ritual.  He explained that the owners would understand how it works when it was operational again.

*Opec:* _During Calibration this year.  Very important.  It’s an anniversary of something.  Don’t know what.  Anyway, this is when the ritual can be done.  It has to be sanctified by a Zenith and a No Moon.  Hope you can find one of those._

*Jahar:* _I think we have one of those.  By the way, if she were to touch you, would she get blown away like the dragon-blood?_

*Opec:* _I don’t know.  No Lunar has ever touched me._

*Jahar:* _Are you curious?_

*Opec:* _Kind of.  Bring her over!  Anyway, they both have to agree that it is a good thing.  Then they have to bless the candidates.  Then the Zenith draws the new caste mark on each of the participants’ foreheads where it normally goes with gold dust paste.  The No Moon draws it over each one’s heart with the gold dust paste.  Then you have the controller of the artifact target the other side of the room.  This normally doesn’t do anything, but, during Calibration, things don’t work normally anyway.  Oh yeah.  And never, ever try to go anywhere else in Creation with that thing during Calibration.  Each person then renounces their old caste and wishes to become their new caste and steps through the artifact.  Then they disappear.  When each of them is inside the artifact, they will reappear on the other side of the room as their proper caste.  If they screw up in any way, shape or form, everyone dies.  So no goofing around._

Opec and Jahar then discussed the list for the circle artifact, what they had, and what they were going to substitute for the items on it.

*Jahar:* _Left hand of the loyal servant; haven’t found any loyal servants lately._

*Opec:* (sputters) _What? You don’t even have the left hand of a loyal servant yet?_

The discussion, with both Opec and the group by Opec, stuck on the loyal servant part for quite a while.  A-dom was very protective of Skelly’s left hand and would not entertain any discussion about needing to find a replacement.  Down by his ship, Gareth felt a strange sense of worry about Joe’s hand.

Several violent ideas were entertained by Jahar, such as finding a rival merchant company and destroying one of their ships and harvesting the bodies of the crew.  They eventually settled on going crypt crawling, raising a zombie ship, having A-dom make an undead war mount, stealing Cynis’s copy of Jahar and Jara’s marriage contract, having Gareth visit sick houses for prayers, and having Gareth build something right before the ritual, among other things.

Once Jahar was finished talking to Opec, Ceri approached him.  Before she got up to him, she noticed silver runes in the sand around him.  They looked very familiar and she was pretty sure they said *Do Not Touch*.  Ceri did the wise thing and backed away.

Eventually they get back to the boat and the boat gets back to Atlantis.  The circle splits company to go tend to their mortal affairs.  Presented with the option of a whorehouse, a smith’s shop, and a noble house full of dragon-bloods, Ceri decided to tag along behind Gareth.

Matron Jade was filled in on where Luck had been and told Luck business had been poor and they needed her around for good luck.  Gareth’s two nephews looked relieved to see he was back.  Since they only had rudimentary metalsmithing skills, they had been making horseshoes and nails.

*Gareth:* _I’m sorry, the trip took much longer than I expected.  You have now mastered shopkeeping.  I will now train you in other things._

And there was much rejoicing.

Jahar went home to House Sessus first.  His father was happy with the progress he was making with the company.  His sibling who exalted (before Jahar did) was off on the Blessed Isle for training.  His little unexalted sibling was in school and doing well.  His excessively cranking wife was in the last month of pregnancy.  His father suggested lots of shiny objects when he visited her.  At some point, an employee of Jahar and Jade’s Luck came running up and handed Jahar a list of what suck-up notes and gifts had been sent to Jara in his absence.

Jahar waited just long enough to have full knowledge of the list and his own collection of stuff to bring her.  He put up his usual suite of social charms before going in.  Jara looked very big. And cranky.  And assigned to bed rest because carrying around her Grand Goremaul was bad for her back.  The conversation was short.  She was happy that he was back and had been sucking up to her.  She then dismissed him.  He found out she had been having difficulties with the pregnancy, which is very unusual for dragon-bloods.

Over the next month, during the day, Gareth trained his apprentices and did shop keeping chores.  At night, he worked out exactly what he needed to get Joe legally freed and did that.  He then brought Joe back from Opec’s island, set him up in a small house (that Gareth didn’t build) and set him up with a paying job at his shop.

The Circle plus Ceri discussed how they were going to deal with the birth of Jahar’s child.  They ultimately decided that Tiger was going to get to know the little old lady nursemaid for the birth, then knock her out and impersonate her.  A-dom, Jade’s Luck, and Ceri were going to impersonate assistants/apprentices, with Ceri doing all of the actual work.  Gareth and Jahar were going to be at Jahar’s party that day, since men weren’t allowed at the birth.  Tiger decided to store the nursemaid in a crypt they were going to loot for ingredients for the artifact.  Jade’s Luck spent hours trying to instruct A-dom on how to properly handle a baby.  Not sure how well it worked, really.

*A-dom:* _I’m not touching that! It’ll have goo on it._

Tiger made himself look like the little old nursemaid.  Jade’s Luck disguised herself to look like a proper apprentice to a nursemaid.  Ceri tweaked her features a little to look less like a barbarian.  A-dom made himself look female.  The entourage arrived at House Cynis to find out that there were a lot of women there for the birth from House Cynis and House Sessus.  Half the room was women drinking and the other half was the bed with Jara on it.  Jara looked very uncomfortable and was clutching her GoreMaul like a security blanket.  Ceri did actual helpful things to let nature take its course more quickly.  A-dom and Jade’s Luck did their best to block the view of the drinking women, so it didn’t look like Ceri was doing all the work.

Across town, Jahar was a very stressed man.  Others were tying to get him sloshed and drugged into oblivion to calm him down.  Gareth was mostly keeping Jahar sober and drug free enough for combat, but he was sure Jahar was sneaking some of the hard stuff every once in a while.

Two hours later, Jara was in hard labor.  This was further evidence that things were strange with this child, since a dragon-blood birth only takes one hour.  This made everyone on the drinking side of the room nervous.  Ceri noticed that there was smoke coming out of a place it really shouldn’t have been.  She wasn’t sure, but, since the mother was a Earth dragon-blood, it was possible the child was currently on fire.  Her reasoning continued, since this only happens to exalted dragon-bloods, that would mean that this child had just exalted.  Though she didn’t know too much about dragon-bloods, she was pretty sure that it wasn’t normal.

*Ceri:* _We need to get his kid out now!_

Ceri briefly discussed cutting the mother open to get the child out, but Jara’s skin was even more rock hard than normal, since she had clearly activated a few protection charms.  She finally decided to just stick her hand in and pull out the burning child.  Since she was now holding a flaming baby, she quickly set it down in a metal basin/crib.  The drinking women fawned over the baby, but only the fire aspect dragon-bloods were willing to hold it.  There was some minor discussion about how this child was going to be fed, since the usual mortal nursemaid weren’t going to work.  The nursemaid group joyously told Jara that she had been blessed by a very special child which the dragons had already blessed with their favor.  Ceri had the proof that their child was blessed, since her hands were now badly burned.

Tiger was glad that they didn’t have to immediately kidnap the child because this way they got paid.

Across town, the party eventually broke up and Gareth was sent home.  A couple of days later, when Jahar sobered up, his mother came to talk to him.  She told him that there were some slight complications with the child, however it was a very special baby who had been sent to the Blessed Isle for training.  The elders of House Sessus wanted to meet him. His fire aspect sister took the child, but, since the child was exalted and didn’t know how to turn his power off, he needed to be held for the entire trip.  Jahar’s mother (and others) blamed Cujug (Jara’s grandfather) and his random fertility concoctions.  She finished by telling him that she wanted more grandchildren soon and that Jara wanted to see him.

Once Jahar was dressed and shaved, he went to go see Jara.  He brought her a gift, though he wasn’t quite sure what was appropriate, since no Dragon-blood had ever had a difficult childbirth.

Jara looked like a mortal who had given birth.

*Jara:* _Our parents want us to breed again.  I suggest we put that off for twenty years or so.  I know that is getting a bit old for you, but..._

*Jahar:* _That bad?_

*Jara:* _Yes._

*Jahar:* _I can deal with that._

*Jara:* _I’ll send you a list of names.  You can leave now._

Jahar wandered out.  Somehow, that conversation had made him cheerful.

Over the next several months, the Circle worked on gathering the items needed to fix the artifact.  When Jahar put it all together and fixed it, he found it was a big stone circle with a net of Wyld within it.  Tiger and Jade’s Luck instinctually knew how it worked.  It was a gate that allowed you to teleport to any island in Creation that you had already visited.  It would only take to a big, open place on the island.  Only those that entered through the circle onto the island could go back through into the Manse.  Also, Tiger and Jade’s Luck were the only ones that could target the gate and walk through and back freely.  They had control of who could return to the Manse and had to be on the island side of the gate to do so.  The portal would not allow for large amounts of stuff to be shipped through it, so this was for adventuring purposes only.  And, finally, since it was a Wyld portal, use by mortals was at their own risk.

Then Calibration arrived.  A-dom was very happy that it was his birthday once again.  When he was woken up that morning by an angry gang of monkeys holding muffins.  They were angry because they didn’t want to be up this early.  Jahar took several hours to drill into A-dom’s head that he couldn’t screw around during the ritual, since that would kill all those involved.  Gareth decided, since he wasn’t involved in the ritual, he shouldn’t be anywhere near the gate room.  He was more than a little worried when he was told he had to be there.

*Jahar:* _You mostly have to do minor occult things in the background at my direction._

*Gareth:* _Do you really think that is wise?_

*Jahar:* _You just have to do mindless stuff; nothing complicated._

*Gareth:* _okay…_

Gareth still felt worse about his roll in this.

The ritual went along well enough.  The gods obviously wanted this to happen, since Jade’s Luck’s blessing was phenomenal (ten successes).

*Ryan:* _Wow.  You blessed the  out of us._

A-dom actually felt repentant for his unholy ways and sobbed apologies to the Unconquered Sun.

After the caste marks were drawn and they did the renouncing, A-dom went into the portal, followed by Tiger and finally Jahar.  On the other side of the room, Tiger came out first, followed by Jahar, and finally A-dom.  They were glowing with different animas and colors and the new caste marks glowed brightly.

*Tiger* is now a *Night* Caste.
*Jahar* is now an *Eclipse* Caste.
*A-Dom* is now a *Dawn* Caste.


The gate then waved a bit and spit out a piece of paper.  Jahar was the first to grab it and began reading it intently.  After a few moments, Jahar spoke.

*Jahar:* _We are invited to a dinner. We’re safe, as long as we don’t break the treaty._

The note eventually got passed around the Circle.



			
				Invitation to Dinner said:
			
		

> Solar Circle West
> Greetings and Salivations
> To Dinner you come
> 
> ...




Gareth and Jahar consulted each other and the knowledge of the past to determined that this letter came from someone they had defeated.  Ceri knew that it came from someone whom they (ie all exalted) defeated and made sign the treaty.

The group discussed the importance of this meeting and the power of those that sent the letter while the portal flickered on to show an entry room.  A-dom walked through the portal, ceasing any discussion.  Jahar followed quickly, since he felt A-dom would need his protection.  He admonished A-dom for his spontaneity and lack of forethought, telling him that curtains might stab him.

*A-dom:* _Where’s your sense of adventure?_

Tiger picked up his, A-doms, and Jahar’s stuff and walked through the portal.  Jade’s Luck summoned a monkey and told it the Circle was accepting a dinner invitation and should return shortly.  Ceri decided she was already all dressed up, so she might as well.

*A-dom:* _Can I have your bracers?_

Since he now knew the bracers would no longer work for him, Jahar handed the bracers over to A-dom.

*Jahar:* _A-dom, in exchange for this you must now behave yourself and make sure you don’t break the treaty._

*A-dom:* (not really paying attention as he puts the bracers on) _How do they come off?_

*Jahar:* _I’ll show you if you agree._

A-dom agreed and Jahar sanctified the deal.

Once the entire Circle was assembled in the entryway, the big doors opened a crack and a rag doll walked through.  He was missing one arm, where straw and stuffing was coming out and his head was bent perpendicular to his body.







*Rag Doll:* _Ah. Dinner guests!  Excellent!_

Jade’s Luck and Jahar put up their social charms.  Jahar bowed to the rag doll.  The rag doll bowed back with his broken neck causing his head to wobble from side to side.

*Jahar:* _We’re here to answer the invitation._

*Rag Doll:* _Yes yes yes.  Did you like my haiku?_

Jahar and Jade’s Luck complimented the haiku.  The rag doll led the group into a big, well lit dining room with a star shaped table.  Near a side of the table was a metal grate that appeared to open into a pit.  The floor was slanted slightly to direct liquid flow into said pit.  There were chairs lined up against the wall.  Each chair had a post that would conveniently fit into one of the many post holes around the table.

*Rag Doll:* _As is your rite by the treaty, you may place the chairs.  Once you do so, the other guests will arrive and we’ll have dinner.  Oh.  Allow me to introduce myself, I am Maibee._

*A-dom:* _And who are the other guests?_ (to Jahar) _Hey, look. I’m behaving.  I didn’t hit him first._

*Maibee:* _Jaznym, Ello, Orabilis, Bellowdona, Captain Zailnox, Drokdo, Adjoran, Cecelyne, and Hegra will be joining us for dinner._

Jahar recognized Bellowdona as the name of a Yozi titled _She who bleeds rivers of poison_.

Jade’s Luck and Jahar looked over the chairs.  There were five gold chairs and one silver chair, which the Circle determined were for themselves and Ceri.  There was a poorly made chair of splintered wood, rags and straw.  A chair made of plush velvet.  One made of shredded books.  One was a captain’s chair made of broken oars.  One chair that was made out of nails. A brass chair that was full of holes.  One gigantic chair made out of granite.  Finally there was one delicate pedestal made out of ice.

Jade’s Luck spent some time figuring out where the chairs should be placed and directed the others around to place them.  The Gold chairs went at the points with the Silver chair next to one of the Gold ones.  The big stone chair got the space alone, since she figured he was a pretty big guy and needed the room.  A-dom activated a few charms to move it.  She also made sure the velvet chair wasn’t placed next to the one made of rags.

*A-dom:* (to Maibee) _The chair made out of straw is yours?_

*Maibee:* _Oh heavens no.  Mine’s the nail chair.  It’s comfy._

*A-dom:* (to Maibee) _Oh.  Should I ask where we are?_

*Maibee:* _You are inside the prison you built… for us._

*A-dom:* (to Maibee) _That was a few lifetimes ago._

*Maibee:* _Oh.  I believe the colloquial terms for it are Malfeas and Hell._

*Alex:* _You got your wish, Gabe._

A-dom made small talk with Maibee, asking him what he’d done to get here and if he was a really bad guy.  Maibee responded that he’d signed the annoying treaty to get here and he wasn’t bad, he was very reasonable.

*Tiger:* _Do you know Spikey?_

Maibee didn’t know anyone named Spikey.  He picked off a bit of the stuffing in his arm that was falling out.

*Maibee:* _Which one of you is Wretch?_

*Jahar:* _A-dom._

*A-dom:* _Yes?_

*Maibee:* _Thanks for breaking my neck, by the way._

*A-dom:* _It was a lifetime ago!  Practically a different person._

*Maibee:* _I can’t hold it upright._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Are you still Wretch?_

*A-dom:* _I don’t know.  I think I’m Wretch._

Ceri muttered a curse under her breath, but no one noticed.  Jade’s Luck placed the last of the chairs.

*Maibee:* _Ah, good!  Time for the guests to arrive!  Our first guest is Jaznym, Lady of Irresistible Desire._

A small woman dressed in a black burka entered and seated herself on the velvet chair.

*Maibee:* _Our second guest is Ello the Unwelcome Guest._

An ugly, trollish like gobliny monster came in picking his nose, scratching his ass, and looking around.

*Ello:* _Where’s the food?!  Jackasses!_

He scratched his nuts and wandered to his rag chair.

*Maibee:* _Our next guest is Orabilis, the End of All Wisdom. _

A tall man in while robes with a large, orchalum mouth gag all around his collar, mouth and the top of his head entered.

*Ceri:* (muttered) _I guess he won’t be eating._

*Maibee:* _Yes, well, the End of All Wisdom is not allowed to talk to you anymore._

Orabilis went and sat in the book chair.

*Maibee:* _ Bellowdona. She Who Bleeds Rivers of Poison._

A very beautiful woman walked in who was literally bleeding poison from lots of open wounds.  She sat down in the brass chair full of holes.  Her blood rain off down the drain.

*Maibee:* _Captain Zailnox.  Bringer of Infinite Bad Luck at Sea._

A tall green demon with a captain’s hat on entered with a bunch of knee high pirate guys following him around.  He sneered at Gareth as he went to sit in his captain’s chair.

A thumping noise could then be heard.

*Maibee:* _Ah.  Drokdo - All Flee Where He Treads.  Now in attendance._

The door opened up to reveal *BIG*, red, six armed demon with lots of weapons strapped to him.  Each time he took a step, the floor tiles got up and ran away.  Once he had passed, the floor tiles came back and settled down.  He dropped himself into the granite chair.  Looking into the corridor, the Circle could see large potholes leading up to the door.  It looked like wherever he had stepped, the floor had exploded.

The door then opened, but nothing apparently came in.

*Maibee:* _ Adjoran, the Silent Wind._

It appeared like he moved over to the ice pedestal, but it was hard to tell.  Some of the little pirate guys fell dead as he passed.

*Maibee: * _And that is all the seated guests._

Ceri seated herself in her silver chair between Orabilis and seat three.  The Circle seated themselves.  Jahar, being the Eclipse, sat at seat number one between Jaznym and Maibee.  A-dom was told to sit in seat four, between Ello and Orabilis.  Jade’s Luck sat down in seat five between Bellowdona and Captain Zailnox.  Gareth sat down in seat two, between Drokdo and Adjoran.  Tiger was the last of the Circle to be seated.  He sat in seat three between Ceri and Drokdo.  Fate seemed to mocking Ceri.

One of the walls tore away and dissolved, revealing an endless desert.

*Maibee: * _Ah.  Cecelyne the Lawmaker and Endless Desert has arrived._

The entire roof then ripped off to reveal a swirling typhoon of Nightmares.  Tiger yelped, dived under the table, and started screaming.  No one really seemed to care.  A-dom and Jade’s Luck were barely able to remain in their chairs, desperately not wanting to look up.  Jahar and Ceri were able to occasionally glance up, but really just didn’t want to think about it.  Gareth looked up and stared, thinking _Oooh. Spinny.  Yep.  So I’m in hell.  Whatever._

Gareth made an idle comment about not building that.

*Maibee: * _Hegra the Typhoon of Nightmares is here.  Now we can eat!_

A number of demons came in carrying mortal food for the Circle and Ceri and buggy Klingon-like food for the demons.

The Yozi tried chit chat, asking about Creation, but the Exalts were fairly tight lipped about it.  Ceri was delighted that she was between ‘Mr. Gagged and Mr. Coward’ so she didn’t need to talk.  Drokdo did try to engage her in conversation, asking her if she had started any wars lately.  She responded in the negative and why she would want to do that.

*Drokdo:* _Cause they’re fun.  People die.  It’s fun._

*Ceri:* _I’m a healer._

*Drokdo:* _See!  Creates work for ya! Steady income._

Jaznym was very polite to Jahar.

*A-dom:* (to Orabilis) _So, still gagged?  Yup._

Orabilis occasionally tore off a page from his chair, scribbled a little note and passed it to A-dom.  A-dom had the sense not to read them.

*A-dom:* (to Orabilis) _No, that’s okay.  I’m good._

Most of the way through the dinner, Tiger finally managed to drag himself out from under the table and back into his chair.

Near the end of the dinner, Maibee stood up and picked up his glass.

*Maibee:* _The time that you call Calibration was created when we created the gods of seasons and time.  We set aside this time between years as a festival in our honor.  During this time, our powers are not limited by the rules of Creation and the gods who do not give us our rightful due can not maintain control.  We also added this time so we could have the power to make some adjustments, should they be needed at a later date.  When the gods made you_ (gestures to the Exalts) _ and you defeated us and stuck us in this prison.  Then, of all the humorous things, your followers rose up and stuck your souls in a prison.  It took us a while to realize that you were no longer in Creation.  But when we did, Cecelyne, the Lawmaker_ (the Circle got the strange sensation that the desert was bowing) _came up with a plan.  We had some paperwork submitted to the bureaucracy of Heaven, on our behalf.  Just a few things, here and there, and in an interesting turn of fate, you were released from your prison just in time to see our changes take place.  I assure you, when it comes to the bureaucracy of Heaven, the whole is more important than the sum of its parts.  So we hope that you enjoy the world that you return to after this dinner.  As you won’t be able to turn it back.  So I propose a toast.  To the eventual escape from all inescapable prisons._

All of the Yozi drank.  The Solars wearily drank to it.  Ceri pretended to agree and drink.

*A-dom:* _I’m sure I’ll be imprisoned sometime._

*Jahar:* _Oh, so tell me.  What changes have been brought?_

*Maibee:* _Oh, just a few things here and there.  You’ll figure it out._

*Jahar:* _I’m sure I will.  Care to give me any hints?_

*Captain Zailnox:* _All mutinous bastards will be automatically keelhauled._

*Other Yozi:* _No, we shot that one down._

Captain Zailnox slumped in his chair.

*Maibee:* _No, you may find things a little different.  Things have been a little normalized.  Everything is under control._

*Ceri:* _Normalized?  It wasn’t normal before?_

*Maibee:* _No._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Why did the gods have us over throw you?_

*Maibee:* _They wanted to control heaven._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Ah.  Politics then._

*Maibee:* _Greed._

Maibee wasn’t releasing any information.  He was just acting smug.  Every once in a while he popped off a button eye and polished it.

*Maibee:* _No, I don’t have eyes.  Some BASTARD sewed these on my face so she wouldn’t be disturbed because I didn’t have eyes.  Kept saying I wasn’t paying any attention to her. (Maibee then "looked" towards Jade's Luck.)_

*Jade’s Luck:* _I’m sorry, I have very little memory of my past lives.  I apologize for anything I did in a previous existence._

Maibee waved his half an arm about so she would be sure to see it.

They made more small talk.

*A-dom:* _So, uh, troll life agreeing with ya?_

*Ello:* _It’s boring here! Dull!  Nothing exciting ever happens._

Ello pulled out a dart and threw it at the Captain’s head.  It stuck in the back of his skull.  A-dom thought that was cool.

*Ello:* _See, no one pays attention to me._

He then pulled out a big glob of snot and threw it at Jaznym.  It hit an invisible barrier and slid off.

*Ello:* _No one ever invites me, I just come anyway._

*Ryan:* _So tempted to invite him back to Creation._

Jahar asked Maibee about other things they helped with.

*Maibee:* _We can’t take credit for everything.  The vast incompetence of the Exalted has helped a lot.  We’d like you to thank the others for us._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Which others would you like us to thank?_

*Maibee:* _The incompetent ones._

*Jade’s Luck:* _The Terrestrials or the ones that don’t talk very much and no one wants to talk about?_

All of the Yozi smiled.

*Jade’s Luck:* _That’s what we thought.  We need to find these morons and apparently beat on them a lot._

There was a thunderous round of applause from all the Yozi.

Jade’s Luck tried to find out where these exalts were, but the Yozi were tight lipped.  Jahar kept listening for the Silent Wind to say something.  A-dom talked over Ello to speak with Bellowdona.

*Jahar:* _Maibee, I did not catch your title._

*Maibee:* _Lies by Omission._

After a little more time, everyone got up to leave.  Ceri smiled and faded out of existence.  None of the Circle noticed, thinking she had just went through the portal.  Jade’s Luck found out that this was the anniversary of putting the Yozi in prison.

The Circle went through the portal and found that Ceri wasn’t there.  Jahar postulated that Ceri figured out that she was in a prison that couldn’t keep her and willed herself home, which took her to her village.  He couldn’t verify this until after Calibration, though.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2006)

*4/24/06 session - "More Pointless Arguing Than You Can Shake A Stick At!"*

_Synopsis for 4/24/06 session_

*"More Pointless Arguing Than You Can Shake A Stick At!"*

Ceri appeared back in her home village.  The villagers were happy to see her back and didn’t really question her sudden appearance.  After all, it was Calibration.  She spent a day or two talking to Dylan and checking up on things before deciding that the Solars could be getting up to a lot of trouble without her.

Back at the Manse, Jade’s Luck approached Gareth about Jahar and A-dom needing babysitters during Calibration.  Gareth wanted to just get a bunch of monkeys watch them, but that was a no go.  So, Gareth ended up watching A-dom while Jade’s Luck and Tiger got to watch Jahar.  Gareth was happy he got the easier job.  After all, A-dom just went along with the bodyguard idea.  Jahar argued about not needing a bodyguard because he said he had learned not to use sorcery in Calibration.  Jade’s Luck and Tiger didn’t believe him and formed a plan to knock Jahar out when he tried to use Sorcery.

A-dom wanted to convert the monkeys to the religion of the unconquered Sun ‘the hard way’ for practice.  Gareth squashed that idea, explaining that Jade’s Luck was very good at persuading people, so there really wasn’t a need for ‘the hard way.’  Besides, Luck and Tiger might get upset over messing with their monkeys.

A-dom went over to Jade’s Luck and started trying to convince her to let him go talk to Dark Opec.  He failed miserably to properly motivate her.  She did consider dropping him in Heaven to talk to the boss, but decided against it.  Eventually he gave up and turned to talk to Tiger about letting him go.  This time it worked.

The group headed up to the Portal room to watch.  Tiger stood in front of the Circle for about half an hour before he said that it was set.  Only Tiger and Jade’s Luck could actually see Dark Opec’s island in the Underworld.  Everyone else just saw a wobbily circle of Wyld energy.

Tiger assured A-dom that it would work.  Jade’s Luck suggested to A-dom that he put up Integrity Protecting Prana before stepping through, since it was a Wyld portal and all.  But, since this was Jade’s Luck suggesting it and she clearly didn’t want him to see Dark opec, A-dom decided that this was bad advice.  So, A-dom grabbed Tiger and went through the portal.  Tiger, at least, put up Integrity Protecting Prana before he was pulled through.  Apparently he had learned that sometime since the Circle met Aylee.

Standing on Dark Opec’s island, A-dom found himself changed by the portal.  He now had shark eyes (dark and evil looking, but with improved sight).  More obvious was that his feet had burst his boots as his hands and feet had grown large talons.  Finally, his lower canine teeth had grown into a large underbite to look like Ogre fangs.  A-dom now looked like a Fair Folk.

*A-dom:* _Now I’m going to kill Jade’s Luck._ 

*Tiger:* _You didn’t put up your charm to protect yourself from the Wyld, did you?_

*A-dom:* _Oooooh.  You didn’t say anything about that._ 

*Tiger:* _Didn’t Jade’s Lu…?_

*A-dom:* (cutting Tiger off) _No, *YOU* didn’t say anything about that.  I believe nothing that comes out of her mouth._ 

*Tiger:* _Don’t you remember the first time we used it?_

*A-dom:* _Yeah. I walked right through.  It took us to the Yozis._ 

*Tiger:* _Well, the portal is kind of made out of the Wyld, so you kind of want to protect yourself when you go through it._

*A-dom:* _Oooooh.  Really?  Well, good thing you didn’t tell me before. _(Rubs his tusk with a clawed hand) _Might look foolish._ 

Tiger showed A-dom where the portal was and told him it was slowly spinning, so he might need to try a few times to get through.  A-dom walked over and talked to Dark Opec.  It was a short conversation where A-dom just brought him up to up to date.  

*A-dom:* _Okay, I’m done._ 

*Tiger:* _Wow.  That didn’t take long._

*A-dom:* _No.  That’s why there was lots of arguing.  This was such a complicated thing.  Horribly horrible horrible. _ 

Tiger tried talking to Dark Opec, but he didn’t say anything.  Tiger called him a prick and walked off.

They returned to find the portal room empty.  Wandering around, they found the other three in the sun room where Jahar was reading.  Amazingly enough, Gareth noticed A-dom’s new look.

*Gareth:* _What the hell?_

*A-dom:* (grumbles and points at Jade’s Luck) _She did that._ 

Gareth asked Jade’s Luck when she learned Wyld-shaping.  A-dom told her she should learn them real quick.

*Jade’s Luck:* _So, why is this my fault?_

*A-dom:* _Because you were all..._ (imitates Jade’s Luck’s high voice) _Oh, you should do this and de dii da de de dii da de._ (stops imitating) _So obviously, I didn’t.  I believe nothing that comes out of your mouth._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Cause I’m such a big liar?_

*A-dom:* _Yeah. Yes. You are!_

Back with Ceri, she eventually decided to fly off towards where the Solar Circle was.  She flew over a big Wyld island, where a barker was standing next to a sign.

*Barker:* _Come to the Wonderful World of Aylee’s Big Calibration sale.  Knowledge, Information, and Travel Insurance!_

Ceri flew down to take a look, not quite sure why she was doing it.

*Ceri:* _Sometimes I think I need a keeper.  I don’t know why I’m here._

She went down a long hallway.  Suddenly, the floor started moving, taking her further down the hall.

*Disembodied Voice:* _Welcome, Welcome, Welcome to the Cave of Tomorrow!  Bringing you the advance you want, today!  You too can control Solars with the power of your mind!  Learn all the nest techniques for keeping them under control!  Electroshock prods! Collars to keep them in line! Talk to Aylee today! _

*Ceri:* _Riiiiiight.  And monkeys might fly out of my butt too.  Well, here they might.  I should be careful what I say._

She got to the end of the hallway, which opened up into a large waiting room.  There were a lot of benches and Wyld beings waiting around.  She also saw several other tunnels leading off; Deep Wyld, Medium Wyld, Atlantis Hilltop, Elemental Island (closed due to construction, exit only).

Ceri begrudgingly walked down the last hallway.  She found herself in a small cave in an underground city.  She walked passed a smashed flower shop with a _‘Closed for Business’_ sign in the lack of window.  Looking around, she found one particular residence with a half-worked map of a larger underground town.  The plans ended with the word labor with a question mark after it.  The word demons was crossed off.  The word spirits had a question mark after it.  Somewhere in the margins was scrolled _A-dom?_.  In the next room she found a properly made Demon Summoning Circle.  She easily deduced that this was Jahar’s place.

Eventually she found her way to the surface.  She looked around, seeing the road to the Manse, then walked into a party and enjoyed herself with drinking.  Sometime while she was drinking, the person to her left dropped to the ground.  Then she noticed the person to her right drop to the ground with an axe in his back.  It was about this time she noticed Walrus people attacking the village.  She turned into her Beast Form and made quick work of the Walrus people’s Fae leader, their thuggish guy, and several of their grunts.  The attackers were torn into sections, some lungs ripped out.  It was all very bloody.  The walrusmen retreated once their leader was killed, swimming off towards London.  

Ceri spent some time healing the wounded and considered converting the town to her ways of thinking.  Clearly the ‘don’t encroach on another exalt’s territory’ rule doesn’t apply to her.  She then turned into a raven to fly off ahead of them.

At the Manse, Ranger came up to Tiger.

*Ranger:* _We’re under attack, sir!_

*Tiger:* _Uhh, by who?_

*Ranger:* _Uhh… barbarians, sir!  They came from the ocean.  They’re at the town of Vancouver right now and we expect them to move up to coast to London later._

*Tiger:* _How bad is it?_

*Ranger:* _Not good, sir! Oh yeah, and there is a big bird person there too._

The Circle decided that, since it was two days to either town, they would go towards London to head the barbarians off.  Gareth made a road to London from the Manse with the help of his sword.  A-dom went ahead of him making growling noises to scare off animals.  Throughout the preparation for the trip and during the walk, A-dom started asking Tiger questions about his past.

While flying over the island, Ceri noticed a road being built and a group of Solars also headed for London.  She cawed at the group.  A-dom chucked a squirrel at the raven but missed.  Tiger questioned A-dom’s actions, since they knew someone who was raven-like.  Jahar said that it was either a raven or ‘_The Enemy Lunar’_. A-dom chucked a woodchuck at the raven.

*Jahar:* _It is probably a good idea to determine if it is Ceri or the enemy lunar before we continue chucking wildlife._

*Tiger:* (yelling) _We don’t know if there is an enemy lunar!_

A very exasperated Ceri flew down and wasted the essence to change into human form.

*Ceri:* _Yes!  It’s Me!  Can I continue flying towards the bad things now?_

A-dom threw a squirrel at her.

*Jahar:* _Then why’d you stop?_

Ceri looked like she was going to rip Jahar’s head off.  She changed back into a bird and flew off.  The Circle made it to London after a while.  A villager handed Jade’s Luck a beer.

*Jade’s Luck:* _That might be a bad idea.  Some Wyld barbarians are coming to raid._

*A-dom:* (walking up) _Yes. We’re looking for Wyld barbarians._

Upon seeing A-dom, the villager screamed.

*Tiger:* _Barbarians._

*Villager:* (pointing at A-dom) _There’s one!_

*Gareth:* _A-dom, stop scaring the villagers._

*A-dom:* _I didn’t do anything.  Oh wait, I can turn it off._

A-dom made himself look like A-dom, not the beast he had become.  Jahar and Ceri discussed Vancouver.  Gareth allowed his armor to drop out of Elsewhere, then spent the time (not the Essence) putting it on.

Jade’s Luck instructed the villagers to go hide in the jungle until the threat had passed.

*Villager:* (to Gareth) _Can you make us a wagon?_

*Gareth:* _I don’t have enough time._

Jade’s Luck asked the villager to start praying to the Unconquered Sun for them as they fled.

The Circle waited around for the barbarians to show up.  A-dom pointed to the sky and tried to launch a walrus, but ended up only launching half of the creature.  Jade’s Luck lopped a head off.  Gareth swung ineffectually.  Tiger slashed a guy that would die later from the poison.  Jahar sectioned off a guy and hit A-dom in the back with his other sword.  Ceri took out the stragglers.  The village was saved.  And there was much rejoicing.  The Circle then headed back to the Manse.

*Paul:* _Okay.  Why don’t you all discuss what you’re going to do after Calibration._

*Ryan:* _After Calibration, we should go to Disneyland._

*Alex:* _I’ve got a few more things to learn before then, but yes, I’m planning on going there soon._

They talked for a little bit, but there wasn’t any objections to going to Atlantis for a few few more months before heading up to Skullstone Archipeligo.  They explained to Ceri about Gareth’s contract and the Death knights and him needing bodyguards while there. She didn’t seem to like the concept of Death knights or shadowlands, but could go along with Gareth needing protection.  He explained that he wanted to get his two remaining months of contractual service completed before he became more powerful. They also explained about the Bone Lion.

The group checked out Vancouver and found there were only six people living there now.  After much discussion by Jade’s Luck with the residents of both villages, she arranged for Vancouver to be abandoned and the remained residents to move to London.

Gareth found *The Grumpy Craftsman 2* was still there, so he was happy.  Jade’s Luck fried the corpses before A-dom could think to raise them.

When the Circle was leaving the Elemental Island, Gareth went onboard his ship and formally welcomed each member of the Circle (and Ceri) onto the ship in Old Tongue.

*Gareth:* _If you bring someone on board one of my ships, it is a very good idea for you to clear it with me first and have me welcome them aboard.  If you sneak someone on board, it's not my fault if they die before the trip is over._

Once back at Atlantis, A-dom took Ceri bar hopping.  Gareth worked in his shop and with his apprentices.  Jahar spent some time at his manor in the hills (that he had had Gareth build during the several months the group spent on Atlantis).  He plotted, with Jade’s Luck’s advice, on taking over a city and converting the inhabitants to worship the Unconquered Sun.  His plan hinged on no one noticing by not letting anyone into the city and having A-dom impersonate anyone someone wanted to see.  The fact that A-dom couldn’t Perfect Mirror people was lost to him.

Eventually, Tiger assembled the Circle together.  He told them that in a town on the other side of the island, a radical sect of the immaculate Order had sprung up and was imposing their beliefs upon the population.  These were fairly strict, out there interpretations of the religion, even for the Immaculate Order.  Things like reading the text every day and supporting Memnon, daughter of the Scarlet Empress and founder of House Memnon, to take over the title of Empress.  Since the Order wasn’t doing anything about them, Tiger felt the Circle should go and remove the sect.  He completely failed to give any reasons for this, since the group believed this sect could only hurt the Empire.  A-dom was for it once he found out that the town was the closest one to the Wretched swamp, since he wanted to go there.  Jahar knew that this swamp was around where his father’s Manse was, so he was for going that way.  Plus, this way he could start his plan for taking over a town and setting himself up as a secret master of it.  Jade’s Luck joined on with the idea of killing other religious fanatics.  Since it was the will of the Circle, Gareth went along with the plan.

The Circle took *The Grumpy Craftsman 2* around the island of Atlantis towards the town and swamp.  Since the ship was built for about 10 people, they took Fatty along on the voyage.  Gareth made sure everyone knew that the extra comfy and exquisite bed was his and his alone.

A-dom and Tiger argued a lot about whether they were stopping at the swamp first or the town first.  Jade’s Luck and Jahar joined the argument.

*Gabe:* _Are we carrying any perishables?_

*Ryan:* _Yes.  Fruit._

*Gabe:* _Then we need to go to town first._

*Ryan:* _I throw it overboard._

Eventually Gareth made the executive decision to drop anchor by the swamp and explore there first.


----------



## Welverin (May 26, 2006)

Have fun?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 26, 2006)

Yeah. This one is a little behind.  Between sickness, laziness, and Firefly synopses, I've let the exalted synopsis for the 5/1 session wait until now.  I worked on it last night and will work on it tonight.  I should have it finished Sunday night.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 28, 2006)

_Synopsis for 5/01/06 session_

*"Messages to Mom"*

*Gareth:* _Okay, A-dom.  We’re going to the swamp.  Is there anything you want to accomplish there._

A-dom looked confused at this question.

*A-dom:* _To… see what’s there._

*Gareth:* _Okay… Do you have any plans?_

*A-dom:* _I think there is an artifact.  I’m going with that._

Jahar expressed a desire to sometime check out his father’s manse and make sure his father didn’t catch them all being Solars.

*Gareth:* _Okay, Tiger.  Your plan for the city is… to kill people?_

*Tiger:* _Well, that’s the end result, yeah.  Just how we get there, I’m flexible._

*Gareth:* _I just went out on a limb and figured, since it was Tiger’s plan, it involved killing._

Jahar directed the conversation into a long discussion about killing the people versus taking them over.  A-dom ignored him and talked with Gareth and Jade’s Luck about their religion, saying that they should ‘promote ing’.  He said he could accept the candy part, so long as they got the sex in there.  Gareth and A-dom shook on it, deciding the tenants of the religion of the Unconquered Sun were sex and candy.  Thankful for Creation, Jahar refused to sanctify this agreement.

They tried to work out mottos for the religion of the Unconquered Sun.

*Jade’s Luck:* _'Worship the Unconquered Sun! Here’s some candy!'  or 'Worship the Unconquered Sun! Go have lots of sex!'  Are these really what we wish to say?_

*Jahar:* _Hatred.  'Worship the Unconquered Sun! Hate the Dragon-bloods!'_

Gareth didn’t like that, since he felt dragon-bloods in and of themselves weren’t bad, they just had incorrect ideas.  Jahar corrected himself, saying he meant the immaculate philosophy, not the dragon-bloods.

*Ceri:* _How about something like 'Worship the Unconquered Sun. We are his servants. How may we help you?'_

Jahar and Tiger didn’t like that one.

*Gareth:* _ 'Worship the Unconquered Sun! Not everybody we’ve helped has died!'_

A-dom liked that one, because it was true.  Jade’s Luck found it amusing.

*A-dom:* _ 'Worship the Unconquered Sun!  and be happy!'_

It was suggested that they actually use the immaculate philosophy that everyone was on the path to enlightenment and to reincarnate as a higher essence being.  All they would have to do is say that the Dragons weren’t the top of the chain, the Unconquered Sun was.  

The discussion went on for a long time until Gareth curbed it for swamp time.  Jade’s Luck left a deck of cards with Fatty and Skelly.

*Jahar:* (pointing at the swamp) _Gareth.  What should I wear in that?_

Gareth told Jahar to put something sturdier on his feet and bundle up good.  After all, it was the month of Air Resplendent, the worst part of winter.

As the group trudged through the partially frozen swamp, A-dom noticed a very old skeleton leaning against a tree.  As he approached it, everyone but Gareth noticed the vine covered skeleton rise.  A-dom was very surprised to see the skeleton had eyes.

Jahar nodded in greeting to it.

*Skeleton:* _Greetings!  Are you headed for the House of Bottles or the Tomb?  And please state your exact business, for the record._

*A-dom:* _The TOMB!_

*Skeleton:* _And your exact business at the tomb?_

*A-dom:* _Ummm… site-seeing._

*Jahar:* _Might I inquire whom you work for?_

*Skeleton:* _You might._

*A-dom:* _Wretch?_

*Skeleton:* _No.  Yew made me._

*A-dom:* _I don’t remember that._

*Skeleton:* _Not you.  Yew._

*A-dom:* _The girl?_

*Skeleton:* _The necromancer._

*A-dom:* _They didn’t tell me about the necromancer._

*Skeleton:* _Site-seeing?_

*A-dom:* _Well, yeah.  Cause the swamp was kinda named similar to one of my past lives.  So, you know, we thought there might be something cool here.  So, if there is a tomb, I want to see the tomb.  Maybe I have artifacts waiting for me._

*Skeleton:* _Oh, you want to go rob the tomb._

*A-dom:* _No.  If it is my own tomb.  Is it the necromancer’s tomb?_

*Skeleton:* _No.  It’s the Wretched Tomb._

*A-dom:* _But not Wretch’s tomb?_

*Skeleton:* _Don’t know.  I’m just the guide._

*A-dom:* _What’s your name?_

*Skeleton:* _I don’t have one._

*A-dom:* _Can I name you?_

*Skeleton:* _No._

A-dom proceeded to start calling the skeleton Viney.  Viney very slowly moved off to lead them towards the tomb.  Viney couldn’t tell Jahar how many corpses were in the swamp (classified information), but he could tell him to watch out for swamp dragons.  Jade’s Luck asked Gareth if she could ride on his shoulders.  He didn’t have a problem with that.  Jahar asked A-dom if he could ride him.  A-dom said no.

A-dom quickly noticed that Viney shuffled in a straight path towards the tomb, ignoring all things that wouldn’t attack him specifically (like swamp dragons).  As they traveled further into the swamp, they found more and more very large, dangerous things.  Even the black flies and mosquitoes were bigger.  Yes, there were lots of flies, even in the dead of winter.  The swamp was just that wretched.  Jahar didn’t like being in a murky, knee-deep in muck swamp.

While Jade’s Luck made her veil into a mosquito net, Ceri changed into a raven and flew ahead.  She could see a large structure covered in snow.  She couldn’t really convey this to them, so she just flew on.

Jahar found out that Viney had been around when the swamp was originally a forest.  Viney said the swamp just showed up one day.

*A-dom:* _Are you a familiar, Viney?_

*Skeleton:* _I’m not familiar with you, no._

Eventually A-dom got bored following such a slow skeleton that he picked Viney up and gave him a piggy-back ride.  Viney thought this was very odd, but took to it very quickly.  What would have taken two days at Viney’s speed took them a day and a half.  A-dom went back to asking Viney if his other self made him and being confused when Viney said Yew made him until Gareth explained that a guy named Yew made Viney.  Jahar, and A-dom proceeded repeatedly ask Viney questions that required a grasp of time.  Eventually Viney broke down and tried to cry.

*Jahar:* _You know, if we can successfully do this to the people we capture, we’ll break down their will in no time._

*Ceri:* _If you do what we tell you, we’ll shut up!_

As they trudged along, the swamp water got consistently colder until they saw a large, squat building up ahead coated in snow and ice and surrounded by a blizzard.  The building was about forty feet long, fifty feet tall, and kind of trapezoidal.  It looked like the first step of a ziggurat, but without the subsequent steps.

Figuring that this was where more of his ashes were buried, A-dom said that he wanted to gather up all of his ashes into a big pile.  The others thought that was a bad idea.

*A-dom:* _I’d call him Dusty._

*Tiger:* _You need to get a better naming system._

*A-dom:* _What’s wrong with my naming system?  It’s obvious and fitting!_

*Gareth:* _There is nothing wrong with your naming system.  Your plan is No!  They split you up for a reason.  Let’s keep it that way._

A-dom picked up some muck and flung it at the building.  It hit the building with a splat, started to slide down, and froze.

Jahar noticed that the building was capping something of great power.  Gareth remembered that the door was somewhere on the outer walls and all of the stuff inside was actually under ground.

The group discussed random stuff for a while until Viney started laughing.  A-dom marveled at it’s ability to have a sense of humor and have eyes.

*Viney:* _Clearly you are not as good as Yew._

*A-dom:* _I know.  I tried to kick my ass, but they wouldn’t let me.  And then my god got angry._ (pause) _Now, let me get this straight.  Don’t explode.  Yew created you.  And then Yew had you in the swamp?_

*Tiger:* _No no. Yew completed him._

*A-dom:* _Yew created you.  And then Yew had you in the swamp, showing people how to get to one of my tombs?  And a manse?_

*Viney:* _Well, there’s not much else in the swamp._

*A-dom:* _Why did Yew have you in the swamp, guiding people?  Why did Yew want to show people where these places are?_

*Viney:* _Cause Yew didn’t want to do it himself? Herself? I’m not really sure._

A-dom got bored and went into the blizzard with Gareth following.  Since Jade’s Luck was still on Gareth’s shoulders, she went into the blizzard as well.  With the wind whipping about and snow and sleet everywhere, Jade’s Luck quickly became very cold.  She quickly wrapped herself in her veil to keep warm.  A-dom was a little chilly, but mostly just tried to ignore his teeth chattering.  Gareth didn’t see what all the fuss was about.  It was just a little inclement weather.  Not even that cold.  Ceri rather enjoyed the snowflakes and wind, feeling like a gentle breeze to her.

As they gathered near the building, a rain of icicles smashed into the group.  All of the Solars but Gareth either evaded or were unaffected by the icicles.  Gareth got bruised..  Ceri became a raven-beast and immediately healed from the pummeling.  They all dashed to the edge of the building and started chipping away ice from the building.  A-dom was most effective with his eight foot long club.  It took A-dom about three strikes to scrape off the four foot thick ice.

When another spray of icicles rained down on the party, Gareth was encased in a beam light from the sun.  As the golden radiance shined out around him, his armor and sword appeared upon him, glittering.  The golden glow faded into his sword as he brought it up to block the incoming icicles.  The runes sung like a flute as they were swept through the wind towards the icicles..  It all looked very pretty, but he failed to block the icicles as they smashed into the back of his head.

*Gareth:* _God damn armor!  You’re supposed to cushion the blow. What’d I summon you for?_

Seeing that he was once again the only one truly damaged, he got even more frustrated and started slashing wildly at the snow and sleet.

*Jahar:* _Gareth calm down.  You have armor.  You should be fine.  Look at me.  I don’t have any armor on and I’m fine._

This did not help Gareth calm down.

They could now see the writing on the wall of the tomb.  Of course, it was written in Old Realm, so A-dom couldn’t read it.

_Please, In this tomb I lay to rest
Realistically, Those that served me best
Arrange, To enter in and take the test
You, May leave now as my guest._

*A-dom:* _What’s it mean?_

*Ceri:* _If you back off now, nothing is going to happen._

*A-dom:* _Well, I can turn around and go home, or I can get something shiny._

*Jahar:* _There are more people here than just you, A-dom._

A-dom looked confused at this.  Working together rereading the poem and discussing it, they realized that the first word in each sentence spelled out pray.

*Gareth:* _Oh Lord, let us into this tomb, so that we might take this test and find nifty ._

Gareth didn’t get smote, but he got the feeling the Unconquered Sun wasn’t exactly pleased with the prayer.  Jahar didn’t do much better with his prayer.  Ceri did a much better job with her prayer to Luna.

The wall in front of the group dissolved into a long hallway going down a set of stairs.  A-dom shouted with glee and headed down the hallway.  Jade’s Luck yelled behind him to look for traps.  He started looking for traps about three or four long strides in.

*Tiger:* _Don’t you remember what happened last time you went charging into a tomb?_

*A-dom:* _Yeah. I got nifty !_

*Tiger:* _You almost destroyed everybody, so slow down._

A-dom found the stairs to be trap free and that they ended at a wall.  Once everyone was halfway down the hallway, trying to catch up to A-dom, the upper half of the hallway slammed shut and wall in front of A-dom faded away.  Jahar muttered a curse in High Realm.

Ahead of him, A-dom saw a large room that was full of empty glasses.  The glasses were made out of every color of glass, were every shape and size and they were covering every surface.  The floor had a salt layer, with multiple piles on the floor.  There were shelves on the walls covered in glasses.  There was even a glass chandelier on the ceiling that had glasses on top of it and glasses hanging down from it.  A very large, nine foot tall stone statue stood in the center of the room, looking at the group as they finally caught up to A-dom.

*Jahar:* _Good evening._

*Statue:* _Excellent! Fools who think they’re worthy!  Any of you cowards actually have the guts to challenge me in single combat?_

*A-dom:* (no pause at all) _Yes!_

*_Paul scratches off ‘A-dom gets a valor roll’ from his notes._*

*Statue:* _Excellent!_

*A-dom:* _So, what are you fighting with there, Stony?_

*_Stony flexes his fists_*

*A-dom:* _Aw crap._

Jahar asked what the fight was for and was answered that it was to continue on.  When asked about conditions, Stony said that he and A-dom were going to fight.  Jahar clarified that it didn’t matter if the glasses got broken, and that they probably would.  The group, minus A-dom, put too much thought into the rules of the fight, not understanding that it was a fight to the last standing.

When Jade’s Luck asked another question, A-dom ran past Stony to smack him from behind.  Stony smashed A-dom as he went past.  A-dom became scarier as a big shark appeared around him.  As A-dom smacked the statue with his club, the statue tried to smack A-dom back, but he was blocked by the club.  A-dom then stood there as the statue put its fists together and brought them forward to smash A-dom away from him.  A-dom flew through several of the bottles, smashing them, before hitting the wall and smashing some more.  While watching this, Ceri noticed that the statue got better when the glasses broke, so told A-dom this.  A-dom leapt back up, bounced off the wall, and flew through the air towards the statue, club first.

A-dom continued the patter of approaching the statue to attack, standing there, and getting knocked back into some glasses.  During this time, Jade’s Luck and Gareth tried collecting glasses into piles, but this met with limited success.  A-dom used his bracers to make his voice louder and tried to hit a high note.  The note came out as kind of a strangled wail.  The statue eventually knocked A-dom unconscious.  The statue laughed.  It then told everyone to step outside and then come in so the next fool could challenge him.

As expected, the glasses were all repaired when they came back in.  Ceri then accepted the statue’s challenge.  Once the fight started, everyone but Ceri and the unconscious A-dom went around smashing glasses.  Ceri actually did a lot of run by attacks in her beastform.  When she actually became damaged enough that she didn’t heal the bruises and cuts immediately, she stood back for a very short while to heal.

*Statue:* _Come on you overgrown peacock, FIGHT ME!_

Ceri ignored its taunt.

*Ceri:* _Peacocks are pretty._

The statue was easily defeated in this manner.  Two doors appeared on the wall with staircases leading down.  Jahar poked and questioned the statue until he noticed Ceri looking around the doorways for magical warnings.  Tiger got bored and wandered off down one of the stairways.  Gareth tended to A-dom for an hour to try and wake him up. At the end of the hour, A-dom was still very bruised, but conscious, mobile and wanting to explore.

*A-dom:* _We should probably rest for a little while longer.  Then we can go and find my artifact._

Tiger found the stairways both led down into a vast catacombs area.  He eventually came back to the group to let them know that.

After they had rested for a second hour, A-dom was ready to move on. He wanted to lead on, but Ceri convinced him that they wanted him around for a long time in his leader capacity, so for now he should be second.  He bought it.  As they argued who should go first, Gareth headed down to the catacombs.  As the others followed along, they noticed that all of the biers were empty. Clearly an army wasn’t left here for A-dom.  Eventually, Tiger and A-dom noticed a stone cork in the floor that looked a lot like the one from the last tomb.  A-dom checked for traps, but thought everything was fine.

*Tiger:* _From now on, you assist me._

*A-dom:* _He hit me in head many times.  It’s okay._ 

A-dom started to run the cork.

*_Click_*

They all heard a loud thud, but quickly noticed it was Jahar dropping to the floor and not a trap going off.  They all searched around for a caste mark button to press.  Tiger noticed that there was a pressure plate in one of the biers that needed to be depressed.  He put most of his weight on it and it receded into the bottom of the bier, but he could feel it trying to push back up.  He called Jahar over to hold it down.  After some yelling at him, he sat down on the bier.  They quickly set up a pattern of A-dom turning the cork till it clicked, then the others searching for the pressure plate and pressing it down.  After everyone but A-dom was holding down a pressure plate and there was a sixth click, Tiger heard all of the traps disarm and told the others they could let go now.

A-dom was staring down a long, dark shaft when they reassembled at the cork.  A-dom made his little chant of his stuff being down there.  Jade’s Luck told him that he didn’t know it was his tomb.

*A-dom:* _If you can prove that this is someone else’s tomb, then I’ll stop doing my little fit._

*Jahar:* _Can you prove its your tomb?_

*A-dom:* _Yes!_

*Jahar:* _How?_

A-dom sputtered as he tried to figure out how.  He looked down the hole and considered leaping head first, but decided against it, since he was fairly injured.  Someone noticed that there was writing around the end of the hole in Old Realm.

_Here Lies the Ashes of the Wretch of Winter and His Sinister Hand.  Do Not Disturb!_

No one read it out loud for A-dom.  When he asked, Gareth said that it said ‘Do Not Disturb.’

Ceri changed into a raven and flew down.  When she was a good chunk down the dark shaft, she heard a disembodied voice.

*Disembodied Voice:* _ Please state the names of your maternal bloodline going back 4 generations, quickly._

She cawed back.

*Disembodied Voice:* _What would you really like to say to your Mother?_

Again, she cawed back.

When she came back into view of the group, they saw the raven was flapping up the shaft really slowly.  When she got back to the top, she changed back into human form.

*Ceri:* (breathing heavily) _No updraft.  That’s hard work._ (pause to catch breath) _There is a square room down there with lots and lots of writing all over.  There is also an eyepatch down there on a little pedestal kind of thing with a piece of paper which I couldn’t read because it was all gunky with dust.  And there is a large cloak kind of thing down there on a rack, also with a piece of paper that I couldn’t get a chance to read.  I would have had to change forms and I wasn’t sure if there were traps down there or not._

She relayed that the shaft was about one hundred and twenty feet long.  Tiger climbed down.  Hearing Gareth repeatedly telling Jahar to wait for Tiger to get all the way down first, Tiger yelled up that they were all forbidden to climb down.

*Ceri:* _Crap. I forgot to tell him!_

Now Tiger heard the disembodied voice.

*Disembodied Voice:* _ Please state the names of your maternal bloodline going back 4 generations, quickly._

*Tiger:* _ Iselsi Yamah Inea, _ (three other names listed)

*Disembodied Voice:* _What would you really like to say to your Mother?_

*Tiger:* (bright and cheerful with a tinge of sarcasm) _ Hi Mom!_

Ceri and Jahar heard him say the name of his mother quietly, but no one heard the second response.

*Ceri:* _You have to state four generations of your maternal bloodline, so if you don’t know that, don’t go down._

Tiger got to the bottom and found the room looked exactly like the one in the other tomb, except for the mannequin with the robe and the pedestal with the eyepatch.  It did have another screw thing in the floor.  It said over the screw _Wretch of Winter’s Ashes, Do Not Disturb!_

Jahar started down and, as expected, slipped and fell.

*Disembodied Voice:* (very quickly)_ Please state the names of your maternal bloodline going back 4 generations, quickly._

Jahar said a quick jumble of names, but managed to say them all correctly.

*Disembodied Voice:* _What would you really like to say to your Mother?_

The second question stunned Jahar.  He muttered a curse of _What?_ in High Realm before smacking into the floor head first.  Thankfully, somewhere along the way he had turned himself to stone, so he didn’t take much more than a bruise.

Tiger quickly picked up the pieces of paper before A-dom could come down.  Jahar looked at the paper in Tiger’s hands to try and make out the bad handwriting.

*Eyepatch note:* (very bad handwriting)_ Property of the next incarnation of the Solar first known as Evening Tide of Autumn. Please inform him of its location and say "You Sir, are a Jerk." For me. - Markus the Mad_

*Robe note:* (even worse handwriting)_ Robes of Essence Domination Yielding. Worn by the Priestess Necromancer Yew during her Reign of Terror. The Robe chooses its Owner, not the other way around. I really wish that Witch didn't make so many things like this when she was a man. - Sara the Beautiful. _

When Jahar finished reading the note, he noticed he was wearing the robe.  It was a large, thick, ornate red silk robe with various metal runes (orchalcum, moonsilver, star metal and jade) stitched into it that seem a little more lifelike than they should be.  When Tiger saw him in it, the first thing he thought was ‘_Oh, he’s a sorcerer. Wait. Why did that thought pop into my head?_’

A-dom started down and also slipped.

*Disembodied Voice:* (very quickly)_ Please state the names of your maternal bloodline going back 4 generations, quickly._

*A-dom:* _Opal of the Seal, Somebody in the volcano, the other one with the thing, and the one with the goiter._

*Disembodied Voice:* _What would you really like to say to your Mother?_

*A-dom:* _Sorry! _

As A-dom hit the floor, he saw Jahar wearing the robe and Tiger stuffing something (the notes) into a pouch, and the eyepatch on the pedestal).

*A-dom:* _That’s for me!_

*Jahar:* _A-dom, the note says it’s for Evening Tide of Autumn._

*A-dom:* _So? What note?_

A-dom picked up the eyepatch and put it on.  While doing so, he managed to poke his eye out.  Jahar and Tiger saw the blood squirting from his eye socket.

*A-dom:* _Oww! My eye!_

*Tiger:* _That’s what you get for being stupid.  Clearly everything is not for you!_

A-dom ripped the eyepatch off and threw it up the hole.  As Gareth, Jade’s Luck and Ceri stood around the hole, they saw an eyepatch fly up.  Gareth made a grab for it, but put himself off balance and started to plummet into the hole.  Jade’s Luck grabbed Gareth and pulled him so he hit the floor instead of going down the shaft.  Ceri grabbed the eyepatch as it floated back down.

*Ceri:* (looking at the eyepatch and Jade’s Luck) _I don’t think I need it.  And I don’t think you need it._

Ceri handed the eyepatch to Gareth.

*A-dom:* _Don’t do it! It’s a trap!_



			
				Ceri’s Vision of Better Times said:
			
		

> She remembered Markus the Mad coming in one day, wearing an eyepatch.
> 
> *Pollus:* (concerned) _Markus! When did you lose your eye?_
> 
> ...




Gareth put on the eyepatch and smiled a cheesy grin.

*Gareth:* _Pretty cunning, don’t ya think?_

The dark leather eyepatch had gold studs around the edge and a Orchalcum Eye in the center of the patch.  And it did look very good.  So good, in fact, that Gareth was much more handsome when wearing it.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Man, you’re pretty!_

*Paul:* _No, he’s Manly!_

*Ceri:* _I think A-dom was once Marcus the Mad.  It was his and you asked him, you were Pollus?  You asked him when he lost his eye and he said he didn’t, it just made him look good.  And you asked him if you could have it when he was dead and he said sure.  And then one of you, I can’t remember which, Darius, whoever was the Eclipse, smacked you and sanctified the oath.  So it’s yours, even though A-dom had it._

*A-dom:* _Oww, my eye!_

And thus they learned that A-dom lost his eye because he tried to go back on his word.  A-dom went over to the screw and opened it.  Inside he found ashes drawn out in the shape of a left hand giving the middle finger salute.

*A-dom:* _Stupid other people’s artifacts being in my grave!_

Tiger closed up the hole again.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 4, 2006)

*Synopsis for 5/29/06 session*

_Synopsis for 5/29/06 session_

*"How to Spot an Anathema"*

A-dom and Tiger leapt up and climbed out of the shaft while Jahar flew out to rejoin the others.

*A-dom:* _My eye hurts!_

They made there way back up to the statue room, when the statue turned to face them.

*Statue:* _Your personal message to your mother was delivered today and will be delivered to her ears every Mother’s Day, every year.  So she will always be reminded of how you truly feel about her._

Jahar was less than pleased by this and made plans to act like he had no clue what his mother was talking about.  A-dom just thought it was funny.  At least his mother would get an apology once a year, now.  Ceri asked the statue if this applied to dead mothers, but the statue didn’t know.  Jahar tormented the statue with questions until Gareth told him to stop.  Jade’s Luck asked what happened to those who didn’t know their maternal bloodline.  The statue said that they’d find out when they left.

*A-dom:* _Gareth! My eye fell out!_

*Tiger:* _It didn’t FALL out._

*A-dom:* _Well, uh, your eyepatch did it.  You look very good, you know._

*Gareth:* _Yes, it does._

*Jahar:* _A-dom.  You have this problem with not listening when someone tells you something and then harming yourself because you didn’t listen to the notes._

A-dom sputtered about there not being any notes, so Jahar handed him the eyepatch note.  Of course, since it was written in Old Realm, A-dom couldn’t read it.

*A-dom:* _Is this an artifact?_

*Jahar:* _No. It’s the note that says the eyepatch is for Gareth._

A-dom ripped the note up into lots and lots of pieces.

*Gareth:* _It’s going to take a while, but I can fix that._

*Tiger:* _It’s just a piece of paper._

*Gareth:* _I meant his eyeball._

Jade’s Luck remarked on Jahar’s cloak.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Wow. That’s remarkably non-inconspicuous.  I suggest you don’t wear that near your family.  Ever._

*Tiger:* _I suggest you do._

Ceri briefly explained to A-dom about the eyepatch.

*Ceri:* _When you were Marcus the Mad and Gareth was Pollus, you had this cool eyepatch._

*A-dom:* _That *IS* my eyepatch!_

*Ceri:* _And he said, ‘Well, can I have it when you’re dead?’ And you said ‘sure.’  And then Darius, the guy who was the Eclipse, came up behind you bound the deal.  So, now it’s Gareth’s… and you tried to go back on your word._

A-dom smacked Jahar in the back of the head.

*A-dom:* _ing Eclipse!_

*Jahar:* _What’d I do now?_

*A-dom:* _You poked my eye out!_

*Jahar:* _I’m not even… I’m not… I don’t think… I wasn’t Darius._

*A-dom:* _You’re the Eclipse.  I’m sure you’re Darius!_

*Gareth:* _I’m not sure, but I think that’s still Tiger.  I’m not sure how that ritual worked.  Tiger was either Darius or Marcus the Mad._

*Ceri:* (to A-dom) _Next time if they ask if they can have something when they’re dead, just say no._

*A-dom:* _But it’s fun to taunt them… Now I just have to make sure HE isn’t around._

*A-dom:* _No one can have any of my stuff!_ (points at Jahar) _You zap that, ding-dong._

*Ceri:* _That’s not an actual negotiated agreement, I’m sorry._

Jahar then proceeded to negotiate terms with A-dom, making his head hurt.

*Jahar:* _Do you agree that you don’t want anyone else’s stuff, just your own stuff?_

*A-dom:* (whiney and crying) _I want to leave now!  I don’t have an eye! I want an eye!  It goes here!_

*Tiger:* _You have AN eye._

Jahar looked back at the statue and asked if it had a spare eye for A-dom.  This flabbergasted the statue.  He looked like he wanted to smack Jahar in the back of the head, but Jahar was too far away.  Jade’s Luck gave A-dom her water bottle to clean his face with and a hanky.  A-dom cleaned up and stuck the hanky in the socket.  Jade’s Luck said he could keep the hanky.

Gareth noticed that Ceri looked slightly confused, then very unsure.  When asked if she was alright, she replied affirmatively.

A-dom tried to make it look like he had two eyes, but it didn’t work.

*A-dom:* (to Gareth) _Can I have your eyepatch?_

*Gareth:* _No.  As I said, it’ll take me a while, but I’ll be able to fix it._

*A-dom:* _Before we visit the Bodhisattva?_

*Gareth:* _No._

They finished arguing and headed back out into the swamp. It was still crappy and cold outside.  Just beyond the snow area they could see Viney standing around.

*A-dom:* (happy voice) _Viney!_

*Viney:* (usual depressed voice) _Oh. You got out._

When asked, Viney said he wouldn’t have waited around forever for them and would have known if they weren’t going to get out.  He wasn’t informed on what happened to those who didn’t know their bloodline, though.  Much to A-dom’s disappointment, Viney brought up A-dom’s missing eye.  A-dom asked Viney if he could spare an eye.  Viney said no.

*A-dom:* (to Jahar) _So, are we going back to the ship or to the Manse?_

*Jahar:* _We’re already here, do we need a ship?_

A-dom started crying again.  After discussing it with himself, Jahar finally decided to go to the Manse.  A-dom told Viney it was time for another piggy-back ride.

When questioned, Viney said he didn’t know how far it was to get to the Manse and he didn’t know if there was anybody at the Manse.  He did say that he had shown dragon-bloods to the manse before.  The phrase ‘_Which part about I don’t understand time didn’t you follow the first time?’_ was repeated a lot.  The group discussed sneaking into the Manse.  Viney asked what their business at the Manse was.

*A-dom:* _Jahar probably wants to look around because I think his father hangs out there. We’re going to visit potential current visitors._

*Viney:* (sighs) _Alright._ (yelling) _Jahar and company coming to the Manse to visit!_

The group heard another skeleton in the distance repeat this message.  It continued to be repeated down a line of skeletons.  Apparently they always announced visitors to the Manse.

*A-dom:* _So, there is more than one you around here?_

*Viney:* _No.  There is only one Yew._

*A-dom:* _What was the last announcement that you made?_

*Viney:* _That I made or that Yew made?_

A-dom almost broke down crying.

*A-dom:* _That Viney made?_

*Tiger:* _What was the last announcement that you heard?_

*Viney:* _I hate you people._

*Ceri:* _Sometimes, I hate them too._

*Viney:* _The last announcement that I made was some fellow by the name of Pellops was coming to visit.  He had a boat._

Viney rode on A-dom’s shoulders as they headed for the Manse.  Ceri flew ahead to scout.  They avoided swamp dragons.  Since they rested, it took them three days to get to the Manse.

When she got close enough, Ceri could see a large, glass building.  She later saw that it was actually made out of wine bottles of all shapes, sizes, and colors.  There was a large pool of water around it with lots of giant animals around it, drinking.

When she got back, she informed the group of the interesting architecture she found.  They stopped to discuss things briefly before moving on.  Along the way, Ceri noticed regular sized Grizzly Bear tracks.  Jahar didn’t think his father had a bear.
When they got within seeing distance of the Manse, Jahar suggested they find a hiding place to scout the Manse.  Looking around, A-dom suggested they park themselves right in front of the door, since they’d never see it coming.  They argued about where to hide for a while.

*A-dom:* _I can go in there and look around.  If they’re not looking specifically for me or a horribly disfigured creature, we’re okay._

*Viney:* (yelling) _Horribly disfigured creature with one eye thinking about sneaking into the Manse._

They could see as a skeleton by the door leaned in and yelled.

*A-dom:* _Thank you Viney.  An big, purple dinosaur with kaleidoscope hair is coming. To the Manse._

*Viney:* _I asked you what your business was._

*A-dom:* _To steal underpants._

*Viney:* (yelling) _Oh, and his name is A-dom._

*A-dom:* _Our friend Lightbringer is coming.  He’s coming, but not here yet._

*Viney:* _I only announce those that are here._

Tiger and A-dom discussed breaking Viney.  They then heard a sword coming loose, as Viney pulled a rusty, old one from the ground and held it to A-dom’s throat.  Ceri, meanwhile, found a secluded spot for the group and ushered them there.  Jahar brought up the sneaking in bit again.  A-dom offered to have Viney sneak in.

*Viney:* (yelling) _People outside can’t decide what to do!_

A-dom and Ceri suggested they just go in while Tiger wandered off.

*A-dom:* (singing) _Viney, Viney, Viney, Yew made him the other day,
Viney, Viney, Viney, I’m going to throw him into a tree._

As Tiger stealthily moved towards the Manse, he saw a man riding out of the Manse on a bear, carrying a polearm.  He had vines and leaves all over his armor and corn yellow hair.  He set his polearm in the holster in the saddle so that he could pull out his bow and knock an arrow, aimed at Tiger.






*Dragon-blood:* _You boys feel like coming out now?  Although you don’t look like a disfigured monster._ (pause) _Oh. There is the disfigured monster.  You all want to come out now?_

A-dom wandered out.  Jahar stayed behind a tree and began chanting as he prepared to cast a spell.  Ceri saw they and cursed not having counter-magic.

*Viney:* _There’s six of them._

*A-dom:* _Viney!_

*Viney:* _I’m not on your side!_

*A-dom:* _I know that._

As Gareth wandered out, Jahar realized that his spell casting would be very, *VERY* obvious and stopped.  Eventually everyone wandered out.  Jahar thought about stuffing his robe into his pack before coming out, but realized this wouldn’t work very well, since it was a great deal larger than his tiny pack.  So, he just came out, robes and all.

*Dragon-blood:* _So, you would be Jahar and company?_

*Jahar:* _Yes.  And you are?_

*Dragon-blood:* _Regara Lowger.  You look like Inthian._

*Jahar:* _Yes._

*Lowger:* _Your father is not in residence right now._

*A-dom:* _Can we hang out anyway?_

Jahar introduced A-dom and described the others as his other servants.  Ceri glared daggers at Jahar.  Jahar explained that they were there to check on Flatfield and decided to stop by.  Lowger didn’t comment on the five day trek into the wretched swamp to ‘pop by.’  When he inquired about a Regara being on Atlantis, Jahar found out that Lowger was a member of his father’s brotherhood.  Jahar explained away not knowing about his father’s brotherhood by saying that his father didn’t discuss things at home that would anger his mother.

*Lowger:* _The Brotherhood of Wayward Sons and Wives tends to have that affect on wives._

Eventually Lowger asked them to come in and Jahar accepted.

*Lowger:* _Welcome to the House of a Thousand Empty Bottles._

Hearing the name, Jade’s Luck remembered that Wretch of Winter, Evening Tide of Autumn, and Lightbringer all got drunk for a year and five days.  She kept this information to herself for now.

As they passed by the front door, they noticed a sign next to it that was all over covered in vines.  Jahar and Jade’s Luck stopped to look at it.

*Sign:* _Welcome Loose Women – Wretch of Winter_

*Lowger:* _Follow me.  We don’t even know why its there, except that we can’t remove it.  It’d cause an explosion. _

Jahar complemented the bear and asked what its name was.  Lowger said her name was Gerlow.  Lowger said Gerlow was protected by his powers from the water outside that made animals large.  Jahar asked if anyone else from the Brotherhood was around.

*Lowger:* _No. Pollus is busy with his family.  Our other brother is away on the Blessed Isle._

Remembering his father in law, Pollus, he said that that made sense.

Lowger ushered them through a large entryway into a large room with a swimming pool with red liquid.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Is that wine?_

*Lowger:* _Yes.  And it’s safe to drink.  And swim in._

*A-dom:* _Wonderful!_

A-dom plunked himself down next to the pool and dunked his entire head in.  A few seconds later the handkerchief floated to the surface and away from his body.  Jahar grabbed a nearby goblet and dipped it in the pool.  When he took a sip, he noticed it was very strong wine.  Get Exalted drunk quick strong.

When they noticed Jahar stumble a little in inebriation, Gareth went over and pulled A-dom’s head up.  A-dom took a big breath and wine drained out of his eye socket.  That looked like it hurt a lot, but A-dom was too drunk to notice.  A-dom rolled over to lie down.  Jahar tried to help A-dom over to the lounge chairs, but failed miserably.  

*Lowger:* _Would you like to inform your father that you are here?_

*Jahar:* _We’re not going to be here that long.  I wouldn’t want him to go out of his way.  We literally were just stopping by on our way to Flatfield._

Lowger shook his head and offered to show Jahar his father’s library.  Jahar visibly perked up at this and eagerly followed with Jade’s Luck in tow.  The bear flopped down next to the pool and A-dom.  A-dom scratched the bear.

The library itself looked fairly expensive.  Looking around, Jahar noticed two spellbooks.  Jade’s Luck, looking for more historical works, noticed _History of Farming on Atlantis_ and _101 ways to prepare cow_.  To his knowledge, his father had never officially declared himself a sorcerer, so he found the presence of the two spellbooks out in plain view interesting.  After all, to his knowledge, only he and one of his less annoying sisters knew of his father’s abilities.  His father had more sense than him, however, since he wasn’t the demon-summoning kind.

Since it would technically be odd to leave this late in the day Jahar invited himself and the others to stay the night.

Lowger said they could stay in the pool area and sent Gerlow out to fetch some dinner.  A-dom was mildly sad that his fuzzy pillow left.  A very short time later Gerlow returned with a very large dead alligator (three times larger than the bear).  Gerlow then went and plopped back down next to A-dom.  With permission, Gareth went and skinned the alligator to save the leather.  A-dom asked if Gareth could make an eyepatch from it. Gareth nodded.

They dined on alligator steaks and wine and relaxed for a time after.

*Lowger:* (gesturing to the robes) _So, when did you graduate from the Heptagram?_

*Jahar:* _Uh, the year 764, I believe._

*Lowger:* (gesturing to the robes) _Nice to see Inthian’s children getting ahead in the world._

Jahar commented on his sisters taking a bit too much after his mother.  Jade’s Luck commented on Jahar’s special son.  This led to Jahar telling Lowger that his wife was Cynis Jara.  After Lowger consulted a book, he looked a little funny at Jahar.

*Lowger:* _So, you married Pollus’s daughter.  Doesn’t she take after her mother too?_

*Jahar:* (nodding) _It’s not a happy marriage._

*Lowger:* _You might have to join the brotherhood at some point._

Jahar and Lowger talked about Jahar’s mother and father.  Lowger commented that Inthian’s wife could have been worse.  After all, he could have married Pollus’s wife instead.

A-dom curled up facing the wall so no one would notice his disguise charm dropping when he went to sleep.  The night went along uneventfully.  Jahar heard Lowger up late making grinding noises (sharpening tools?).  Tiger stays awake all night to keep watch.  In the morning, Lowger brought some salad type food over to A-dom as a hangover cure.  It worked great, but tasted like tree bark.  A-dom asked if he had anything that grew back eyes.  Lowger showed him a potato.  He said that there was a priest in the city a long time ago that could heal, but it cost a lot and you had to attend church a lot.  A-dom said it wasn’t worth it.  Lowger didn’t remember the priest’s name.  Mnemon something or other.

When Jahar asked for directions, Lowger started to think, then said he’d just get one of the skeletons to lead.

*Lowger:* (walking outside) _Bonebrain!  One of you, come here!  Take these people to the edge of the swamp, near Flatfield._

*Bonebrain:* _This way._

Bonebrain was even slower than Viney, since he was missing a leg.  Jahar made A-dom wait till they were out of sight of the Manse before he could pick him up.

*A-dom:* _How long has your leg been like that?_

*Bonebrain:* _I don’t understand time very well.  When I was still alive._

A-dom offered to fix the leg.  Gareth pointed out that that was a bad idea, since its masters would notice his new appendage.  Jahar agreed.

*Bonebrain:* _Are you Yew?_

*A-dom:* _Of course I’m me._

*Bonebrain:* _That’s not what I asked._

When A-dom answered that he wasn’t Yew, Bonebrain said he didn’t want a new leg.

*A-dom:* _Would you mind if you rode on my shoulders so we could move a little faster?_

*Bonebrain:* _But Yew is not here._

*A-dom:* _Bonebrain, would you… crap… Bonebrain. Would Bonebrain mind if you rode on my shoulders _

*Bonebrain:* _But Yew is not here!_

A-dom bashed his head on a tree.

*Ryan:* _My next character is going to be named Me._

Jahar pondered briefly on Lowger talking to his father, but the group didn’t seem very worried about it.  They mostly thought it was an inevitability and would be dealt with later.

Jade’s Luck relayed her vision about finding Lightbringer, Wretch, and Evening Tide after their year long bender.  Gareth told her it was all part of a ritual.



			
				Gareth’s vision of better times said:
			
		

> Gareth remembered waking up, lying next to Lightbringer and Wretch.  Looking up, he saw the Priestess standing over him.
> 
> *Evening Tide:* _What day is it?_
> 
> ...




Gareth relayed that the ritual was to build a rather large sapphire statue. A-dom asked if he build anything.  Gareth commented that he probably made the pool.  A-dom thought it was the best pool ever.  Upon reflection, Gareth actually thought that Ceri had made the pool, since he had been opposed to it for some reason.

Jade’s Luck and Jahar then discussed the cultists and conversion for a very long time.  The predominant opinion seemed to be that Tiger shouldn’t kill everyone in town.  Tiger eventually decided that he needed to go get the boat and meet the rest of the Circle at the town.  Jade’s Luck and Jahar continued to argue about the cultists and mass slaughter of the town, despite the fact that they both had the same opinion on the matter.  Gareth did his best to ignore them by striking up a conversation with A-dom about whatever A-dom wanted to talk about (undead, eyepatches, treasure, whatever).

During one of the nights in the swamp, Ceri contacted her mentor via her pendant to tell him about her current problems.  First and foremost, she had a problem with the mass slaughter of innocents.  

*Ceri:* _Also, I appear to be a big slut._

Dylan didn’t have a problem with the slaughter of the cultists and suggested they arrange for the cultists to go out to the fields and not come back.  It wasn’t his preferred way of doing things, but it wasn’t his island.  On the topic of her promiscuity, he said that she wasn’t experiencing things in their proper range of time.  After all, each of these marriages likely spanned thousands of years.

*Ceri:* _I’m just waiting to find out I’ve been married to everybody.  What am I doing? Just going through the Circle?_

He then commented that being married to someone was a good way to control them.  She relayed about the shard switching and being confused.  Dylan told her to stick to the memories for who was who.  She decided her marriage to Calibration’s Diplomacy must have been arraigned.  Either that or she was insane.

When Tiger got to the ship, both Fatty and Skelly were still there.  Fatty informed him that Skelly owed him one hundred jade, since he was very back at twenty-one.  Tiger told him good luck in collecting it.

Flatfield was basically the collection point for all of the little farms in the area.  The farms were primarily rice farms fed water by the swamp.  The town itself was small, home to fifty to sixty people.  Jade’s Luck was happy to see the Water Buffalo were normal sized.  The town’s primary purpose was for the housing and shipping of rice.  A large Immaculate Temple stood at the center point of town.  The town had a few shops and two inns.  One of the inns was by the seaside part of town and was clearly designed to cater to sailors.  The other in was further into town and was clearly designed to cater to farmers that were traveling a long ways.  Neither of them were suitable for Jahar’s station, but they figured the sailor inn had a room for captains.  Jahar rented out a floor of the inn, making sure he got a nicer room.  He was unsure whether to get separate rooms for everyone or make them share, so Gareth made sure he got his own room.  Jahar signed in his own name and listed the others as his servants.  Once upstairs, Jahar told the others that they were paying for their own rooms.  A-dom didn’t like this, but agreed to go along with it.  He then hit Jahar up for cash for the room.  Jahar then said that he was expecting some unwanted attention from his name being in the guest book, since House Sessus was opposed to House Mnemon.

The first thing Gareth did was go take a bath, since they had all been trudging through a swamp for days.  The others followed behind to the communal baths.  Jahar decided he wanted a private bath and ordered a bath taken up to his room.  Some poor servant had to lug water up three flights of stairs.

When Jahar was just finishing his bath, Mnemon Kirmek, the mayor of the town, came to visit him.  Jahar wasn’t sure is Kirmek was dragon-blooded or not.  He figured that, if the guy was, he had horrible breeding.  When asked what his business was in town, Jahar explained that he was looking to set up a port for his trading company.  Kirmek made clear in no uncertain terms that he didn’t want a trading company in town.  The Empire didn’t pay much attention to his exports or tax them much and he liked it that way.  Kirmek was rather content with his station and the status of the city and didn’t want that to change.

*Mnemon Kirmek:* _We don’t need your kind around here, Sessus._

Jahar asked how many more Mnemons were in town.

*Mnemon Kirmek:* _Would you like to meet them all?  There is an alley out back._

Jahar said he wasn’t looking for threats and went on in his usual longwinded way.  Kirmek told Jahar that he could feel free to leave whenever he was ready.  As Kirmek was leaving, he made the comment that there were services every night after dinner at the temple and that the monks require him to say that.  Jahar tried to ask him some more questions, but Kirmek just left.  The only thing he got out of the conversation was that Kirmek really, really didn’t like him.

During this time, Jade’s Luck and She-Dom had been wandering around looking for office space.  Everyone she talked to said _Oh, you’re with that Sessus fellow.  That’s too bad._  She played up being cute and naïve.  Eventually someone explained to her that House Mnemon hated House Sessus and that she wouldn’t be getting any land around there.  She cried at them, for the fun of it.

Jahar, Jade’s Luck and A-dom elected to go to church.

*A-dom:* _Ooh, ooh, ooh.  Church sounds like FUN!_

Jade’s Luck talked Ceri into going, saying it’d be educational.  Gareth elected to do something other than church.  He wandered over to the blacksmith’s shop and talked shop.  The smith was happy to have someone to hang out with.  Eventually the blacksmith closed up shop and went home, kicking Gareth out.

The main worship room of the temple was very Spartan.  It had no chairs or mats.  It didn’t even have flat stones to kneel upon.  What it did have was bumpy, uneven cobblestones.

The monks invited everyone to kneel down for services.  Jade’s Luck activated Graceful Crane Stance so she could balance on her toes and not kneel.  The head monk, who had a completely shaved head and even shaved eyebrows, introduced himself as Brother HollowTree of the Rice Fields.  They weren’t sure if he was a wood dragon-blood or not.  He had a slight brownish tint to his skin and the name suggested he might be, but he didn’t announce a family name and, like the mayor, he also had poor breeding.

*Brother HollowTree:* _Ah yes. Please kneel down.  We have a very special sermon today.  All about how to spot the Anathema._

Brother HollowTree pulled out a stone tablet with the Dawn Caste symbol on it and showed it to the audience.

*Brother HollowTree:* _You ever see anyone with this symbol on, they were *The Forsaken*.  The Forsaken wished to destroy all cooperation and all those who wished to follow the path to enlightenment with false promises of personal empowerment.  They only wish for you to die alone, as they always do._

Brother HollowTree pulled out a stone tablet with the Zenith Caste symbol on it and showed it to the audience.

*Brother HollowTree:* _This mark is the mark of *The Blasphemers* who wish to destroy the Immaculate Order and bring worship of their dark, false god._

Brother HollowTree pulled out a stone tablet with the Twilight Caste symbol on it and showed it to the audience.

*Brother HollowTree:* _This is the symbol for *The Unclean* who sacrificed innocents and their very souls for power to acquire evil artifacts of cursed gold._

Brother HollowTree pulled out a stone tablet with the Night Caste symbol on it and showed it to the audience.

*Brother HollowTree:* _*The Wretched* murder those who speak out against the Anathema, trying to enforce their twisted, evil rule upon others with both stealth and force._

*Dan:* _He’s a seer!_

Brother HollowTree pulled out a stone tablet with the Eclipse Caste symbol on it and showed it to the audience.

*Brother HollowTree:* _*The Deceivers* used their dark powers to make their mad plans sound reasonable._

*Alex:* _It doesn’t help!_

*Brother HollowTree:* _ One must never listen to a deceiver.  They lie and twist the truths with every breath they take.  The only thing you can agree with them is to end their lives with the shining truth of the Immaculate Order upon them that they will surely beg for death when they find them._

Brother HollowTree then led the group in silent meditation for three hours.  Jade’s Luck used this time to pray to the Unconquered Sun.  She got thwacked with a stick a few times, since she seemed to not be suffering for her worship.  Afterwards, Brother HollowTree asked if there were any questions.  The group all refrained from asking.  Brother HollowTree said that he hoped he would see everyone tomorrow.  He also said that tomorrow’s sermon would be about the evils of alcohol and not participating in group barn-raisings.

Once away from the church, Jahar admitted that there was no point in trying to convert the monks and converting the flock wouldn’t be worth it.  Jade’s Luck agreed.  So, now they were in agreement with Tiger that the monks needed to die.  Jahar then commented that he really didn’t like Tiger being right.

*The Grumpy Craftsman 2* arrived near the road to Flatfield and set anchor.  Tiger made himself look like an Immaculate monk and headed in to town.

*Paul:* _Okay.  An Immaculate monk walks into town._

*Lori:* _That sounds like the beginning of a joke._

*Paul:* _It’s a joke where everybody dies!  It’s funny to Tiger._

*Ryan:* _And me._

Tiger wandered to the temple entered to find a few people standing around debating.  He recognized the three monks from drawings.  Tiger introduced himself as Ledaal Janem and asked to stay a while.  They made a bed up for him.  He found out that Brother HollowTree moved to this parish three or four months ago.  He was a ‘happy’ fire and brimstone monk.

Back at the Inn, Gareth dragged She-Dom downstairs to go drinking.  She-Dom stole money from the Inn and bought everyone drinks.  Gareth managed to make the sailors like him.  A number of men tried to pick She-Dom up.  She kicked them.

Tiger’s room had a curtain for a door and a nice, straw mat for sleeping.  It had a half burnt candle and a desk with a copy of the scriptures.  This would have been a good time for slitting some throats, but Tiger wanted to get to know them first.  After all, it’s more fun if they like you before you kill them, I guess.

When She-Dom went up to her room for something, Jahar asked if anyone could get him a glass of wine.

*She-Dom:* _No._

*Jahar:* _ Can I pay you to?  I didn’t say buy it for me._

*She-Dom:* _Now you’re insulting me.  I can get my own wine._

*Jahar:* _ Can I ask you to bring me back a flask of wine, since I can’t go out?_

*She-Dom:* _Steal wine?  Why not just pay for it?_

She-Dom went downstairs and bought two flasks of wine.

*She-Dom:* _Flask of Wine! Wheee!!_

*_Glug, Glug, Glug_*

She-Dom went back upstairs and gave Jahar the empty flask first.  After a few minutes of Jahar glaring and the glaring turning into a lecture, She-Dom gave Jahar the full flask.

The group waited around for Tiger to show up.  They talked about getting rid of the cultists.  Jahar added the mayor to that list, saying he got to kill him.  He cased the mayor’s house.  It was a small house across from the temple that had maybe six rooms.  He found out that there were about five members of House Mnemon in the area and that the mayor was the only one that could possibly be a dragon-blood.

*A-dom:* _House Mnemon die really easy.  You just drop a pillar on them._


----------



## Welverin (Jun 14, 2006)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Tiger’s room had a curtain for a door and a nice, straw mat for sleeping.  It had a half burnt candle and a desk with a copy of the scriptures.  This would have been a good time for slitting some throats, but Tiger wanted to get to know them first.  After all, it’s more fun if they like you before you kill them, I guess.




Nope, it's easier to impersonate them after the fact, which makes it easier to cover up.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 15, 2006)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Nope, it's easier to impersonate them after the fact, which makes it easier to cover up.




It's going to be difficult to cover that mess up.  Update should go up on sunday, I'm guessing.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 20, 2006)

We now have a website for the game.  It is still under construction, but already has lots up there.

Solar Circle of the West site


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 24, 2006)

*Synopsis for 6/12/06 session*

_Synopsis for 6/12/06 session_

*"It’s All Skelly’s Fault!"*

The Circle continued to wait for Tiger, which was excessively boring.

*A-dom:* _I’m sure Tiger will show up eventually.  After he’s done killing everyone._

Tiger should know better than to leave the group with nothing to do.  This never leads to anything good.

Jahar continued his plans to figure out how to kill the mayor.  But first he wanted to figure out what the mayor was smuggling with the rice.  He wandered around town pestering people, trying to get people to talk about the mayors ‘dirty dealings.’  Jahar noticed that some residents of the town tended to follow him around.  He also noticed that these people were intimidating those he talked to from afar.  Jahar took note of the ones his shadows felt they needed to intimidate more than others, since he felt that meant they’d actually be willing to talk.

*Gabe:* _I, uh, continue to be annoying for a little while._

*Ryan:* _You’re going to stop?_

*Gabe:* _Them.  Jackass.  I’m not as annoying to them as I am to you guys._ (pause) _So, I wander around for a while to see if I can loose my tail._

*Alex:* _Jahar grew a tail?_

*Liz:* _So go in the Wyld again and see if it falls off._

*Ryan:* _It works.  Trust me._

*Paul:* _As he subtlety rubs his large fang._

During this time, Gareth went out to see if his ship had arrived yet, but he didn’t see it.  A-dom wandered around town for a while before returning to the inn.

During the day at the temple, Tiger joined the brothers in morning exercises.  He found the human monks to be very well trained by Brother HollowTree.  They even appeared to know a few charms from the Wood style martial arts.  Tiger made himself look like he was at about their level of martial arts.

Jahar went back to the Inn and told the others about those following around.  A-dom volunteered to follow behind and get rid of them. He even said he’d do it all non-lethal like, for a change of pace.  Jahar said he’d like to question these thugs to find out what they knew.

*A-dom:* _Sir, you probably shouldn’t be…_

*Paul:* _Wrong game!_

*A-dom:* _You probably shouldn’t be there when I konk their heads together.  It could probably get messy._

*Gareth:* _A-dom.  He’s not actually paying you.  You don’t have to call him sir._

Jahar then proceeded to be incomprehensible to the point that A-dom curled up in a ball and cried.  Jade’s Luck said that A-dom could just not be A-dom after this happened, to avoid persecution on his part.  Jahar emphasized that he didn’t want these men killed.

*A-dom:* _Can I make them ugly?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Sure._

*Jahar:* _How can you make them ugly, A-dom?_

*A-dom:* (giggles happily) _How?  Magic!_

*Jahar:* _Very well, but I don’t want that getting back to my name._

*A-dom:* _So you want me to kill them?_

Jahar stated he wanted to proceed with the ‘konking on the head’ plan, not the murder plan.  So, A-dom made himself look like a random villager and followed him out a little later.

Gareth went down to the bar to drink while Jade’s Luck chatted up Ceri.

About mid day, a bell tolled at the temple and Brother HollowTree called break and wandered off to the belltower.  Tiger tried to be as sneaky as possible to follow him up the tower, but Brother Hollowtree heard him and told him the stairs couldn’t handle two people at once.  Having been spotted, he excused himself and went back down.

While Jahar went to annoy some people again, A-dom stood back and observed.  He saw that there were three thugs keeping watch over Jahar.  Two of the thugs stood closer to Jahar, being rather overt (scowling, sharpening knives, etc).  The third thug stood back further and went to talk to the person Jahar talk to afterwards while the other two followed Jahar.

*A-dom:* _Ooh. The leader. Wonderful!_

A-dom watched this pattern a couple of times to make sure they always split up.  He then went ahead to ambush the two thugs, planning to deal with the leader when he went to catch up.  A-dom pulled them into a small alley as they walked past.  The two thugs were clearly confused as A-dom made the Ugly Stick appear and smacked them both with it.  The two now very injured and horribly ugly thugs ran off screaming.  The snaggle-toothed man with a gimp, a bad haircut, and one ear way bigger than the other ran off towards the temple.  The man with excessive body hair, nose hair mustache, no ears and no eyebrows, and twin humps on his back hobbled off towards the inn.  A-dom then made himself look like somebody else that also wasn’t A-dom and kept an eye out for the leader.  When he couldn’t see the leader anywhere, he got worried.  A-dom erased himself from existence and followed behind Jahar to look for the leader.

Jahar now forgot he was being followed, so he conducted his usual business.  He found out there was nothing illegal going on, besides Farmer George possibly having an opium field out two farms over.  They didn’t have room to expand, because of all the rice fields.  Jahar eventually headed back to the Inn.

While sitting at the bar, Gareth watched as the ugliest person he had ever seen ran past him.

*Excessive Body-Hair Man:* _Uncle Larry! Uncle Larry!  Something happened!_

Jade’s Luck and Ceri heard the commotion and came down to the bar.  An anathema was quickly blamed for what happened to the man and a small mob formed to take him to the temple.  It was questioned, but quickly discarded that the guy had been turned into an anathema, since he didn’t have the mark.

*Ryan:* _Mental note for next time.  Dagger._

*Paul:* _Surprised you hadn’t thought of that, since you have met people with bleeding castemarks._

*Alex:* _Just need a stamp.  Solar approved!_ (makes ka-thunk sound of something being stamped)

Ceri and Jade’s Luck followed with the mob as they left.  Gareth stuck around the inn to drink.

As Jahar was walking back to the inn, he saw a mob leaving shouting ‘_Anathema! Dirty Anathema!_’  He also saw the horribly ugly hairy man being dragged towards the temple.  Jahar joined the mob.

Back at the temple, Tiger noticed some of the monks talking to a very ugly man.  When he went over, he could hear what they were talking about.

*Buck-Toothed Man:* (horrible lisp) _Athema made me fugly._

*Tiger:* _Where did this happen?_

*Buck-Toothed Man:* (horrible lisp) _Alleyway._

*Tiger:* _What did it look like?_

*Buck-Toothed Man:* (horrible lisp) _I couldn’t see it.  Was Anasema.  Was insisable._

Tiger proposed it could have been a Wyld patch popping up.  This worried the monk that looked it up in a book, since it was possible.  The Buck-toothed guy pointed out the alleyway from the door to Tiger, but wouldn’t leave the church.  While there, they saw the mob coming with the hairy man.  Tiger went to go get Brother HollowTree and tell him what was going on.  He found HollowTree coming down the stairs, having seen the commotion from above.  Once informed, Hollowtree whispered something.  Tiger didn’t catch everything he said, but he did hear the words ‘Help’ and “Anathema.’  He was pretty sure Brother Hollowtree just used an Air charm to send a message.

A-dom watched the mob go passed and was pleased.  He didn’t like that he still hadn’t seen the leader, though.  He followed/joined the guy, looking for the guy.

*Ryan:* _I should just stay home on Mondays, cause I can’t seem to do anything right._

*Paul:* _Sure you do.  You advance the plot._

*Ryan:* _Yeah, I could advance the plot really easily by jumping up and down and shouting ‘Look at me! I’m an Anathema!’_

*Liz:* _I’ve contemplated that a couple of times, actually._

*Ryan:* _I need an obvious ‘fly away’ charm._

*Paul:* _It’s in Athletics._

Brother HollowTree ushered the mob inside and closed the doors to protect people from the Anathema problem.  Brother HollowTree told the crowd to calm down and that he had called in help.

*Not A-dom:* _Yeah!_

*Tiger:* (hiding in the crowd) _How long will it take them to get here?_

Brother HollowTree said they were all going to stay in the church together.  He said the brothers would protect them until the Brotherhood of Horses Irrevocably Cleansing Anathema arrived.

Looking around the temple, Jade’s Luck, Ceri, and Jahar could each see each other, figuring Tiger and Gareth were absent.  Jade’s Luck missed She-dom and wished she was there.  Not A-dom saw the three of them, noting Tiger and Gareth were absent.  Tiger could pick the three of them out of the crowd, noting that Gareth wasn’t there.

Ceri knew exactly where one guy in the room was, but didn’t know why.  She knew he was connected to this guy via her Eternal Vow, so there must be another Solar in the temple that she didn’t know.  She also knew that the entire town was looking for an Anathema.

Back at the Inn, Gareth continued drinking.  Since he was bored, he worked on fixing up the Inn a little.

Tiger snuck down into the basement and found the cellar door out.  About this time Tiger realized that he waited too long to contact the party.

Jade’s Luck tried to start some murmuring about the temple ceiling falling down.  She failed to excite the crowd over Brother HollowTree’s calming words.  Jahar tried to help her, but failed miserably.  They both got a warning.

It took Tiger slightly longer than it should have to find Gareth, since he went to the wrong Inn first.  He found Gareth drinking a mug of ale while fixing the stairs.

*Tiger:* _Um, Gareth?  The whole town is in the temple, and-_

*Gareth:* (cutting him off) _Who are you?_

*Tiger:*_ I’m Tiger._

Gareth didn’t look like he believed him, since he didn’t look like him and was completely bald.  When Tiger pulled out Diplomacy, he believed him.  Gareth’s first question was where his boat was.  Tiger filled Gareth in on the situation.

*Gareth:* _Right! Time to leave, now._

*Tiger:* _We need to create a distraction so we can get people out of the Temple so I can slaughter the dragon-blood and his cronies._

Tiger explained that he needed a lot of noise and shouting to drag the dragon-blood out.  Maybe knocking over some buildings.

*Tiger:* _He just needs some help along the way.  If all else fails, maybe he’ll get a sword in the back._

Gareth said he’d see what he could do.  He then waited around for a half an hour drinking so Tiger could sneak back in.  He then brought is sword and armor out of Elsewhere and strapped on his armor the slow way.  Some random farmer wandered into the bar during this time.  Gareth knocked him out and then poured some beer in and on his mouth to discredit him.  He also patched him up to make sure he would be okay.

Jahar wanted to go exploring, but he had a monk watching him closely now to make sure he didn’t start a riot.  Jahar decided to bug the mayor instead.

Gareth wandered over to the other Inn and activated his sword to start taking it down.  He did a good job of making lots of noise as the Inn blew apart spectacularly.

*Gareth:* _RARRR!!!_

Inside the Temple, Jade’s Luck started flipping out.  She succeeded in making everyone step away from her and the monks feel she was panicking and needed to be knocked out.  Tiger did a very bad job of convincing HollowTree someone needed to go out to take care of the problem.

Outside, Gareth looked around for something else to knock down.  He didn’t want to take out personal dwellings or the Blacksmith’s shop, so headed for the Rice Silo.

Jahar noticed the strange monk talking to HollowTree was wearing Diplomacy, so went over to try and help.

Ceri, meanwhile, started a whispering campaign to sow decent with the populace about the cowardly dragon-bloods.  Ceri was much more successful.

After Gareth made less spectacular work of the Rice Silo, he headed for the mayor’s house.

Jade’s Luck eventually ‘calmed down.’  A little old lady got her to lay down and put a wet cloth over her head, saying soothing words.  She gave Luck a minty type root to chew.  She wasn’t sure what it was, since she lost her medical knowledge when the Yozi changed creation, so just pretended to chew it.

*Gabe:* _Is the Circle’s name the Circle of Once Medically Endowed Solars?_

*Paul:* _No. Doesn’t spell anything interesting._

*_Gabe works out the anagram for Jara’s brotherhood_*

*Gabe:* _B.O.H.I.C.A.? _

*Paul:* _It’s a engineering acronym.  Bend Over.  Here It Comes Again. _

As he headed for the mayor’s house, he thought he heard a strange noise.  Looking around, he thought he saw what looked like black rain falling off in the fields to the east of town.  He then saw a black cylinder rise up from the ground near there and rain down.  As another one went up, it looked like they were covering fields.  Gareth stood confused as he saw more cylinders.  He then quickly headed for the mayor’s house.  He was very efficient in his destruction and noise of that house.  He then heard more cylinders go off, so turned off his sword and went to back to the standing Inn.

The loud explosion across the street from the temple finally helped Tiger convince Brother HollowTree to send Tiger and Brother LeaningTree out to investigate and report back.  Jahar went with, because he could.  Once they got over to the inn, LeaningTree stood around confused.

*LeaningTree:* _I don’t know what the hell did this!_

Jahar and Tiger both heard the funnels and looked.  To Jahar, it looked like someone was setting off lots of Death of Obsidian Butterflies.

*Alex:* _It’s all Skelly’s doing._

*Ryan:* _He is the mastermind, after all._

Back on the boat, Skelly raised his arms as if to say, _What’d I do?_

No longer being actively watched, Jade’s Luck quietly made her way over towards Ceri.

Looking out at the field, Jahar thought he saw a black, clay pot about one hundred feet away, out in the fields.

*LeaningTree:* _Cows! Maybe beavers.  Anathema beavers did this!_

LeaningTree picked up a mug to look at it.

Once Jahar pointed out the pot to Tiger, Tiger got LeaningTree’s attention and asked him about the pot.  LeaningTree wandered over to the pot.

*LeaningTree:* _Wow. Looks like a pot with runes on it.  I wonder what is inside._

One funnel later, LeaningTree was blasted into the air and landed all around that field.  Jahar and Tiger headed back towards the temple to tell HollowTree that the Anathema.  Tiger noticed that the butterflies falling were setting off other pots and pointed this out to Jahar.  Jahar decided he wanted to go collect a pot instead.

Tiger went to the Inn to go find Gareth again.  Gareth was sitting there in her armor, having a beer.  He explained the pots had circled the city and were working their way towards the city.  As Tiger and Gareth walked out, they could see Jahar walking up carrying a pot gingerly.  Its lid wasn’t well sealed, so he held it while leaning back.

*Gareth:* _You’re not taking that into the Inn._

*Jahar:* _I just need some rope to tie the lid down._

*Gareth:* _You’re going to destroy the inn with that thing._

*Jahar:* _I want to know how they did this.  I want to make one._

*_Gareth smacks his own forehead_*

*Gareth:* _Put it down now. We need to stop the fields from being fully covered in obsidian._

Gareth monkey leapt over towards the section of the unexploded fields while Tiger headed back to the Temple.  Jahar ignored Gareth and took the pot inside the Inn.  He brought it up to his room and tied the lid shut, putting it next to his stuff.  He then wandered over towards the mayor’s house to see what he could steal from it.

Getting over to the fields, Gareth found two pots right away.  He picked them both up and gingerly moved towards the already exploded area to set up a firebreak.  Gareth jostled one of the pots just enough to make it go off.  He quickly aimed it down to minimize the damage.  A few seconds later he was standing on a mountain of obsidian with mildly chapped legs and an unexploded pot.  He stood there a little dumbfounded.

Tiger ducked back into the temple and told them that the Anathema had gotten Brother LeaningTree and they needed reinforcements.  He managed to get HollowTree to leave the remaining two monks to guard and come out with him.

Looking around, Not A-dom decided to try something and wandered up to Jade’s Luck.

*Not A-dom:* _You don’t know me, but I’m going to try and help._

Ceri knew this man used to be Marcus the Mad, but that left her confused, so she missed the next little bit of conversation as she tried to work it out.

*Jade’s Luck:* _That’s.. nice…_

*Not A-dom:* _I’m a friend of US too._

*Jade’s Luck:* _I have no idea what you’re talking about._

*Not A-dom:* _You know.  Big guy. Encased in soulsteel._

*Jade’s Luck:* (louder) _I have no idea what you’re talking about!_

*Not A-dom:* (grumbles) _oh, alright. whatever.  Do me a favor. Open the door and stand away from the door._

*Jade’s Luck:* (louder) _Oh my. I think you must be an anathema to make a suggestion like that._

Everyone in the room turned to look at Jade’s Luck and Not A-dom.

*Jade’s Luck:* (loud and pointing at Not A-dom) _He tried to tempt me!_

*Not A-dom:* _!  You ing Jezebel!_

*Jade’s Luck:* (loud and pointing at Not A-dom) _He told me he was my friend! And then he told me I should open the doors!_

*Monk:* (pointing at Not A-dom) _Deceiver!_

A-dom noticed his forehead was glowing and he knew he didn’t do that.  Jade’s Luck noticed that A-dom now had a caste mark on his forehead that looked like an Eclipse.  Ceri noticed that it looked like it was incorrectly drawn, like the one they had seen at the service the previous day.

The mayor started casting a spell as A-dom moved to the center of the room.

*Jade’s Luck:* _No! Anathema!_

Outside, Tiger and HollowTree ran towards where Gareth was.  Tiger heard Anathema being yelled inside the Temple.  HollowTree didn’t seem to notice, though.

*Tiger:* (yelling) _There he is!_

Turning, Gareth noticed the guy he thought was Tiger and someone else in monk robes running towards him.  He cackled maniacally from atop his hill.

Back inside the Temple, Jade’s Luck started heading towards the door.

*Not A-dom:* (pointing at Jade’s Luck) _You ed up my whole plan!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _I stopped an Anathema? I’m glad!_

*Not A-dom:* _You brain-dead, ing… ARRGHH!!! _

*Alex:* _Never approach her._

*Ryan:* _No.  No._

*Alex:* _You should have learned this by now._

*Gabe:* _Why did she do that?_

*Ryan:* _Because she wants to be anchored to a large, large, large, large stone and pushed over into the water._

*_Liz giggles a lot_*

*Liz:* _You didn’t say anything like ‘I take her aside’ or I whisper to her._

*Ryan:* _ Yes! That’s right! I should be punished for this. Thank you!_

*_Liz giggles some more_*

Not A-dom moved over to the wall and punched a hole in it.  He became all glowy and now had two caste marks (his normal Dawn one and the false Eclipse one).

Outside, Tiger heard the sound of breaking building and started to fall behind Brother HollowTree.  Thankfully, Brother HollowTree was focused on the clear and present Anathema.  He really didn’t see it coming as Tiger stabbed him repeatedly with Diplomacy.

As Brother HollowTree dropped to the ground, dying, Gareth sent his sword and armor to ElseWhere and got down off of his mountain.

A large group of mortals were trying to get out the large, front doors and a smaller group was trying to get out the small, back door.  Unfortunately, it was hard for anyone to get the latch working in a panicked mob and those that were trying were getting crushed.

*Not A-dom:* _That’s right. They don’t need to have a convenient exit.  They can crush each other to death.  I’m happy with that too! Cause that’s not my fault._

Ceri recognized that the mayor was casting Death of Obsidian Butterflies.  Jade’s Luck thought he was casting a combat spell, and that’s the only one she’d seen.  As Ceri popped claws on her hand to deal with the mayor, Jade’s Luck activated Graceful Crane Stance, jumped up and ran on people’s heads to the front doors.  She then punched the latch, breaking it and allowing the doors to swing open.

Ceri slashed him with her claws, but he continued casting.  Not A-dom ran over, producing the Ugly Stick, and brought it down at the mayor’s head.  Unfortunately, he misjudged distances and clubbed the floor instead.

As the mayor’s spell went off, the chunk of mortals by the front door had escaped, as had Jade’s Luck.  The butterflies tore through Ceri, Not A-dom, the chunk of mortals by the back door and the back door.

As Jade’s Luck saw the rubble of the Mayor’s House, the group all remembered who A-dom was.  Jade’s Luck had the feeling she was going to need a very big muffin basket for this one.

Tiger saw the back of the Temple blasted out by butterflies and ran back towards there.

Inside, Ceri switched to hybrid form and sliced the mayor nicely.

*Paul:* _Okay, A-dom.  There is a bird woman and Mr. Justshotyouwithdeathofobsidianbutterflies._

*Ryan:* _Well, I’ll deal with the bird woman after I kill him._

*Lori:* _The bird woman hasn’t done anything to you._

*A-dom:* (to the mayor) _You have angered a child of the dawn.  This doesn’t end well._

A-dom raised the Ugly Stick and brought it down on the mayor, imbedding him into the floor and making a nice blood smear.  He then turned towards the front door of the temple.

*A-dom:* _What the ?!_

Jade’s Luck saw a monk carrying a bloody sword, yelling for people to run the other way because there was an Anathema behind him and to avoid the pots.  As A-dom looked out the door, he heard and saw this as well as the butterfly funnels, that were no longer that far from town.

*A-dom:* _ing butterflies everywhere!_

Jade’s Luck turned around and saw the funnels as well.  She and A-dom both saw that the people were now all heading towards the clear (read as yet unexploded) fields.  She activated Terrifying Apparition of Glory and frightened the people away from the fields.  The hoard of mortals split up with one group heading for the port and the other heading for the remaining Inn.

A-dom ran/leapt out to the fields and started chucking pots into the exploded fields.  Tiger started tipping pots over so they were exploding towards the exploded fields, so they only lost half a field instead of all of it.  Jade’s Luck followed joined Tiger in tipping.

Having left the mayor’s house before the mortals escaped the temple, Jahar slowly made his way to back to the inn.  By the time he got there, he could hear lots of people cowering inside.  Jahar stood outside, hesitant about going in.  He wandered around the door, looking in at all the townsfolk.  He wasn’t sure he wanted to deal with them right now. Then he heard a loud popping noise and the smashing of wood coming from the back of the inn.  Running around to look at the damage, it looked like the pot he left there took out the entire third floor and half of the second floor.  It also looked like it took out several mortals.

Once the pots were dealt with, everyone but Jahar met up and headed for the Inn.  Even Gareth could see the carnage. Then they saw Jahar exiting the inn with a couple of buckets, looking for water.  Ceri headed straight in to the inn to take care of the wounded.

*Jahar:* _Gareth, do you have any idea what to do here?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Jahar, what did you do?_

*Jahar:* _I did not do that._

*Gareth:* (exasperated tone) _Yes.  Yes you did. _

*_Jahar points at the townsfolk_*

*Tiger:* _The ship is parked up the coast a little ways.  I think some people need to leave now._

A-dom explained about the leader thug to the others.  When he found he couldn’t really describe the guy beyond perfectly normal, A-dom cursed.  Jade’s Luck postulated that it was one of the star guys that are hard to find, but A-dom couldn’t confirm that.  It was decided that everyone but Ceri and Tiger needed to flee town and go to the boat.  Jahar stuck around long enough to find George, one of the townsfolk that didn’t hate him, and talk to him about setting George up nicely.  He tried to get George to become a sailor in his mercantile company, but he wouldn’t budge.

While Tiger talked to people, he found no one could really describe the guy, but that he lived at the temple.  After spending three hours searching the temple, he found a loose stone at the bottom of the bell tower.  Behind the stone was a long, vertical earthen shaft with no light, ladder, or handholds.  He went off to find A-dom, but remembered that he went to the boat.  So, Tiger went and explained things to Ceri, including whom he was and dragged her off to check out the hole.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 30, 2006)

*Synopsis for 6/19/06*

_Synopsis for 6/19/06 _
"Thugs are not innocent mortals"
Subtitles: "_I'll make them out of Twigs!_", _"Yes, it’s good to flee the scene of the crime."_ and "_Maybe... we should just summon a Demon._"
Write up by _AlwaysToast_

Tiger gets Ceri to go with him “_So I don’t have to fight the mysterious Exalt all by myself._” They go down the 100 ft vertical shaft in the bottom of the bell tower. Ceri flying, and Tiger climbing down. At the bottom they find a tunnel shaft going off horizontally. It’s molded out of the earth, in an archway shape. With around 6 to 7ft ceilings. This cave system looks rather familiar to Tiger.

They come to a large room full of mushrooms, which looks even more familiar to Tiger. Tiger points out that the mushrooms are poisonous, which Ceri already knew. So they moved through the room very slowly, then continued along down the tunnel.

Unfortunately Tiger did not remember what happened next when he was in the similar tunnel. So they set off a rock fall trap. They both raced forward in order to not be crushed. Then Tiger remembered that the entire cave complex eventually collapsed. So they decided to clear enough rocks out, just enough so they could scramble past. Which took them about twenty minutes.

They then came to a door at the end of the corridor. Which also looked familiar, but was open. They went through and investigated the rooms beyond. The area was lived in, but had very recently been cleared out. They found evidence of an average man living there,  in a workshop out of black clay.  They also found a room with a demon summoning circle in it (which was not identical to last time), but the archway had glowing runes around the archway, which looked exceptionally familiar to Tiger. Ceri was able to determine that the archway had some kind of heat and rather painful spell upon it. Tiger explained A-Dom and the boiling blood incident.

They decided to not mess with the archway.  They decided the best thing to do with this complex was to block it off, in multiple locations, to avoid any random locals from finding or using it. So they wandered out, and blocked the tunnel entirely at the area with the rock fall, went past the mushrooms again, and then put the cover back on the tunnel, so hopefully no one will find it.

*Ceri*: _So you know what kind of Exalt he was?_

*Tiger*: _Well he’s a short tall guy, who’s kind of skinny-fat, and very average looking._

*Ceri*: _So he has charms to blend in-able?_

*Tiger*: _I have no idea._

*Ceri*: _Ok, lets go back to the ship._

***
Back at the ship.

*A-Dom* (to Jade’s Luck): _You know it’s no good yelling at you, because you won’t remember it when I need you to._

A-Dom then summarized (for Gareth) what happened in the Temple when he tried to talk to Jade’s Luck, and she pointed him out as an Anathema.

*Gareth* (to Jade’s Luck): _When is it a good time to shout Anathema?_

*Jade’s Luck*: _When a lot of Immaculate Monks are already suspicious of you? Especially when some stranger is trying to entrap you into heresy._

*Jahar*: _I should note I was not involved in this..._

Then A-Dom and Jade’s Luck describe the Eclipse caste mark appearing on A-Dom’s forehead (for which their stories actually matched).

*Gareth* (to Jade’s Luck): _Never shout Anathema. (Pause) Never. (Long pause) It never goes well._

*Jade’s Luck*: _We’ll I’ve learned that now._

*Gareth* (Slow and instructional voice): _Shouting Demon! OK. Shouting Anathema, *BAD*._ (Pause) _Demons are easy to notice._

*Jahar* (talking to himself): _Technically demons aren’t that noticeable._

Jade’s Luck starts giving her story about the strange man (Not A-Dom) who came up and started talking to her. Trying to explain her actions.

*Jade’s Luck*: _We need to have him (A-Dom) figure out some way... to..._

Gareth goes into the cabin and gets a piece of parchment to write on. Jahar apparently wanders up behind him to rudely read over his shoulder.



> Gareth’s Note:
> This person is Gareth’s Friend. Trust him Jade’s Luck. Do not shout Anathema. You will regret it if you do. -Gareth.




Gareth’s hands the note to A-Dom.

*Jahar*: _That would be a very bad paper to have in existence. We can’t erase you_ (Gareth)._ I know you can erase you_ (A-Dom)_, but that paper references Gareth and Jade’s Luck and Anathema in a very familiar manner. I understand what you are trying to do. But that paper’s a risk. A-Dom you have to give that paper back._

A-Dom looks very unsure of this.

*Jahar* (very slow): _You have to give that paper back and we’ll give you a new one. Do you agree?_

*A-Dom*: _I refuse to answer that question._

*Jahar*: _We’ll give you a better note, if first you give that note back. Do you agree?_

*A-Dom*: _I’m not going to answer that question._

*Jahar*: _Why won’t you give the note back?_

*A-Dom*: _Because I’m going to get screwed. What are you going to put on the second one?_

*Gareth*: _Umm..._

*Jade’s Luck*: _This person is my trusted friend. -Gareth. Short simple and to the point. And a lot less with the anathema. It’s still bad if someone else gets a hold of it, because you’re not going to remember writing the note for A-Dom. I’m going on what happened last time with the muffins._

Tiger comes up with the idea of making identifying necklaces for the group, so people will know to trust A-Dom the next time no one can remember him. Gareth starts babbling about alligator leather key chains. They decide a nice G would be the best symbol. 

The group then starts talking about taking over areas.

*Gareth:* (to Jahar): _Step 1: Take out your mother. Step 2: Take over Atlantis._

*Jahar*: _No... Step 1: Build a power base. Step 2: Defeat the army. Step 3: Take over island. My mother is a floating step because she’ll get in the way somehow._

*A-Dom*: _Step 1: Pull plug. Step 2: Watch Atlantis Sink._

*Jade’s Luck* (angry): _Hey!_

*A-Dom*: _Step 3: Clean up bodies. Step 4: Raise it back up._

Tiger and Ceri get back to the ship. Tiger explains what happened (Just re-read the first section again).

*Jahar*: _Do you think it was the same one?_

*Tiger*: _Pretty likely. He had the shaft, and the mushrooms, and the rock, and the room, and the other room..._

*Jade’s Luck*: _You know what we might want to do... I think there is a 4th side. You know how there are those “other Exalted” that have been mentioned by Opec, and other Opec, and a bunch of other people have referred to as the quiet ones, or “we don’t remember anything about them.”_

*Group*: _Yes._

*Jade’s Luck*: _Yea, so we should find them and kick their asses._

*Jahar*: _We need to figure out what he’s trying to do. He’s hindered Us, he’s hindered a Death Lord, and he’s hindered the Realm. What is he up to?_

*Gareth*: _He wasn’t disturbing the Realm. He was disturbing Skullstone._

*A-Dom*: _Well their was an attack on the Death Lords._

*Gareth*: _No, he was just messing with their operation._

*Jade’s Luck*: _And his ability to raise a well armed army._

*A-Dom*: _Well the Realm already has the army, and the weapons. But if they don’t have the food for the army. The army isn’t very effective. _

*Jahar*: _So in my opinion they are going against the Dragon Bloods._

*Alex*: _We are already sailing btw._

*Paul*: _Yes, it’s good to flee the scene of the crime._

A-Dom and Tiger discuss flaming skeletons. Which is mostly “_Not with Skelly_” and “_but then we’ll see how it works_” repeated.

Group sails back to the City of Atlantis. During the sail most of the group does some training.

When the group is approaching the City of Atlantis, Tiger notices his Mentor standing on top of a building looking out to sea. His mentor did some very broad pantomiming which got across these ideas: _Great Danger. Need to talk to you, alone._

Jahar notices a man riding a bear on one end of the docks and on the side of the docks Jara and the Brotherhood of Horses Irrevocably Cleansing Anathema on their horses. Jahar points this out to the group.

*Gareth*: _To Hoen-ba!_

*Tiger*: _A-Dom! We finally have justification for taking out the city._

*A-Dom*: _We needed justification?_

*Tiger*: _So the rest of the circle will say it’s OK._

*A-Dom*: _Now that would be great._

*Jade’s Luck and Ceri*: _We have no problem as long as you are not killing innocent civilians._

*Jahar* (about his wife and her Brotherhood): _How could they possibly know?_

So once out of view of the city, Tiger dived off the boat and swam back to Atlantis, while Gareth’s sailed on to Hoen-ba.

Tiger and his mentor have a meeting on the top of a building.

*Mentor*: _So I take it exciting things have been happening?_

*Tiger*: _Yea, like anathema attacks and..._

*Mentor*: _You know that’s not very good for you and your friends right?_

*Tiger*: _Yea, things went poorly when I wasn’t around._

*Mentor*: _Well a brotherhood of Anathema slaying Dragon Bloods went to Flatfield and did some basic investigation with charms and found some interesting things out. Including the “out-of-towners” who fled immediately afterwards. So Mr. Jahar appears to be guilty, or at least cowardly. Someone was described, and matches the description of one of his business associates, was described as a demon... small girl._

*Tiger*: _I suppose we’re being blamed for destroying half the town?_

*Mentor*: _Technically they are only wanted for “questioning.” Oh, and Jahar’s father and some of his friends have been looking for you since before that happened._

Tiger explains the similarities between the tunnel found in Onyx and the one in Flatfield to his Mentor.

*Mentor*: _It strongly appears he has framed some of you for being Anathema. As it’s easier to frame guilty people. While I don’t think the situation is completely irresolvable. I don’t think you want to sail directly into the harbor the next time you come back._

*Tiger*: _Would being away for a while help?_

*Mentor*: _Well if you’re going to try to cover this up, some sort of... amazing explanation would help. But you will have to fabricate that yourself._

Gabe and Ryan get into the same argument about who’s fault this is again.

*Mentor*: _That’s all the information I can provide you with._

Tiger and his Mentor then discuss the various Dragon Blood Brotherhood that are after the Circle.

Tiger stole a small boat and sailed back to Hoen-Ba island. Tiger explains that they are all screwed.

*Jahar*: _A-Dom you had to cause a situation!_

*A-Dom*: _What?_

*Jahar*: _You had to go and make them ugly instead of just knocking them out._

*A-Dom*: _Why couldn’t I just kill them?_

*Jahar*: _We wanted them unconscious._

*A-Dom*: _I think that’s where the mental block came from._

*Jahar*: _Why would we want to kill random mortals?_

*A-Dom*: _They were not random mortals. They are evil mortals, I can kill them._

*Jade’s Luck*: _Next time, hit them with your fist. Then whether they die or not is up to the Unconquered Sun._

*Tiger*: _It’s already done with._

*Jahar*: _We have to go over this for the next time._

*A-Dom*: _You’re making a big thing out of this. Hey, your Mentor is OK with all this?_

*Tiger*: _What?_

*A-Dom*: _Him knowing you are an Anathema?_

*Tiger*: _Because he didn’t know already?_

*A-Dom*: _How did you tell him, and how did he not kill you?_

*Jade’s Luck*: _Maybe he likes Anathema?_

*Tiger* (to A-Dom): _You don’t have a Mentor. Do you?_

*A-Dom*: _Nooooo..._

*Tiger*: _You know all that nifty stuff I do? Who do you think taught me?_

*A-Dom* (very confused): _How?_ (Pause) _What?_ (Long pause) _Umm... _(Long pause) _Fine. Whatever._

*Gareth* (to A-Dom): _You’re skelly’s mentor just like he’s your mentor._

*A-Dom*: _Who?_

*Tiger*: _The guy who gave you the book?_

*Jade’s Luck*: _The Silver Prince._

*A-Dom*: _Who? Skelly! Punch that wood really fast!_ (Skelly looks confused)

*Jahar*: _In the future we need you to not do that._

*Ceri*: _I know it’s fun to make them ugly._

*A-Dom* (very happy): _Yes, yes it is. It actually is._

*Ceri*: _Try to not have your fun in public._

*Jahar*: (Rambles incoherently for a few minutes.)

*A-Dom*: _Why? WHY was I NOT killing them?_

*Jahar*:_ Because they are just innocent mortals!_

*A-Dom*: _Noooooooooo! Thugs are not “innocent mortals.” I was a thug, I know better._

*Tiger*: _Are we really going back to this?_

*Jahar*: _What?_

*A-Dom*: _Yea, exactly. Thank you._

*Jade’s Luck*: _Here is a question, A-Dom: When you were a mortal, were you an innocent mortal?_

*A-Dom*: _Oh  no._

*Jade’s Luck*: _Would you have liked it if some exalt came along and beat you up and killed you? And these mortals, the ones you uglied, they were like you?_

*A-Dom*: _Yes._

*Tiger*: _Well after they got hit with the ugly stick they were like you._

*Jade’s Luck*: _I’m talking about temperament and being. That’s what I’m going for._

*Jahar*: _Deaths in a tiny village would have been a big thing._

*A-Dom*: _I would have hid the bodies._

*********
The group then explains to Ceri that the only thing that upsets people on Hoen-ba is proselytizing.

Most of the group decided to go talk to Hoen-ba-ba-den. A-Dom realizing he is close to Opec Island, so he could go get “his ride.” So A-Dom just started swimming. A-Dom refused to explain “his ride” to anyone.

The group started discussing what to do now. Gareth pointed out that he was going to go to Skullstone, to fulfill the rest of his contract. Jahar pointed out that he wanted to go to Opec Island first.

The group then got into a discussion about where the “Big” boats were parked. Specifically the Grumpy Craftsman II. The answer (that was decided upon) was, at Opec Island, one at the dock in Atlantis, and the rest of them were currently traveling as part of Jahar’s trade company (Skullstone, Abalon, and Local routes).

*Liz*: _We have too many ing boats._

*Gareth* (to Jahar): _How the hell did you get another boat?_

*Jahar*: _I bought it! I got sick of you lording it over me._

*Alex*: _Is it at least crappier then my boats?_

*Paul*: _Of course it is._

Gareth wanted to go back to Atlantis, to “tie up loose ends” before going off to Skullstone.

So the next day they sailed over to Opec island. Except Tiger, who stayed on Hoen-Ba. The Ex-Pirate, and surviving old Crew were happy to see the circle return, and informed them they had been sitting around for over a month, playing cards, and none of them had been harmed, eaten by demons, etc. They were all quite happy.

The group starts discussing what to do in relation to the Dragon Bloods.

*Gareth*: _I say we “kind of” hang Jahar out to dry._

*Jahar*: _All my backgrounds, influences, resources, you shouldn’t hang me out to dry._

*Gareth*: _Yea, it was just your bad idea._

*Jahar*: _But what do we get out of that?_

*Jade’s Luck*: _Do they have physical evidence?_

*Jahar*: _The Dragon Blood who investigated probably had charms._

*Jade’s Luck*: _So it’s physical in that we have to kill off that Dragon Blood?_

*Group*: _Yea pretty much._

*Gabe*: _I’m starting to look for the time requirements for mass demon summoning._

*Jade’s Luck* (to Jahar): _Is there any way we can distract or lure off your wife so we can “deal” with her?_

*Tiger*: _Off her!_

Jahar then explains that if BOHICA finds out his father’s group is looking for them, and that BOHICA would probably become competitive if they were to find this out.

*Jade’s Luck*: _Maybe Tiger or A-Dom could plant some kind of evidence, that would lead them away from us._

*Tiger*: _You mean like having me “pretend” to be an Anathema going on a wild rampage through the city?_

*Gareth*: _You know that worked last time._

*Jade’s Luck*: _You know I actually have family on that island that I want to live._

*Dan*: _We have other islands we can move them to._

*A-Dom* (high feminine voice): _Wah, waaaah, wah, waaaaah, Waah..._

*Jahar* (to A-Dom): _I don’t understand why you want to get rid of this island. It would make an excellent power base. Kill the army, take over the island. We’re done._

*A-Dom*: _Done?_

*Jahar*: _Two years ago you would have said “Make this person ugly” and you’re done. But you do now._

*A-Dom* (completely confused): _What? Hun? WHAT?!?_

*Lori*: _Soon I’ll be able to buy “Jahar” as a language. It will allow me to speak to him and understand him clearly._

*Gabe*: _yea, but you only get half of that language per dot of Linguistics._

*A-Dom*: _I want a divorce. I’m going to form my own circle. I’ll make them out of twigs._

*Ceri* (looking at A-Dom): _Me too. But I think it’s too late._

*A-Dom* (to Ceri): _What? I’m married to you?_

*Ceri* (changing the subject): _You’re married to the circle, it’s too late._

Everyone looks mildly confused. Gareth is even more confused because he is using Judge’s Ear.

*Alex*: _I need Judges Ear to be on all the time. I’m serious._

The group then has another long argument about how to take over the island, using demons, but without killing any mortals. Which completely confused A-Dom.

Tiger alone on Hoen-Ba, is awakened in the middle of the night. He sees (9 successes) off in the distance a large ship sailing towards him. On the ship at the very prow, was a man he recognized as a Dragon Blood who he had seen around the Sesus house once or twice. He is occasionally making waving motions, apparently directing the ship.

Tiger grabbed his small stolen boat, and sailed strait for Opec Island. He arrived six hours later, at around dawn. He find’s Gareth.

*Tiger*: _Gareth! We have trouble._

*Gareth*: _More?_

*Tiger*: _It seems to have followed us._

*Gareth*: _They coming here?_

*Tiger*: _Maybe, they were heading to Hoen-ba. We don’t have much time. We need to leave immediately, if not sooner._

So, of course, the group got into an argument for several hours.

A-Dom arrived at the ship with his Spine Chain (caterpillar made out of dead torsos), Spine-E.

*Gareth*: _People we’re going to have company._

*Ceri*: _How much company?_

*Gareth*: _They have a big boat._

*Tiger*: _Should we race them to Onyx?_

*Ceri*: _Isn’t that just a little far?_

*Tiger*: _We could have A-Dom disguise himself in the water, and just knock a hole in their ship._

*Jahar* (to Ceri): _Can’t you make giant flaming birds?_

*Ceri*: _Maybe we should just go out and fight them at sea. There is nobody (random mortals) to get hurt from the fighting._

This starts the: Fight on the Island, vs Fight on the boat next to the island, vs Fight on the boat at sea, vs Run for it, argument.

*A-Dom*: _Where are they now?_

*Tiger*: _Getting closer._

Jahar then casts his Bones of Stone spell to prepare for he believes is the approaching combat.

Then the group argues about if they should leave the crew on the island (where they might be captured or killed), or take them to fight the Dragon Bloods crew (where they might be killed). [This paragraph covers over a half hour of arguing.]

Jahar then ran off to talk to Opec.

*Jahar*:  _There is a ship full of Dragon Bloods coming to attack us._

*Opec*: _Why?_

*Jahar*: _Would it be bad to fight on this island?_

*Opec*: _I don’t think so. It wouldn’t hurt me._

*Jahar*: _That was one of my questions._

Jahar heads back to the boat.

Back at the boat:

*Jade’s Luck*: _Maybe we could tell them we were investigating the island for mineral rights._

Everyone looks at the sandy small island, and realizes this isn’t a great cover story.

*Paul* (feeling the need to point this out): _You could try to come up with a convincing lie to tell them, and not fight._

Feelings from group:

*Ceri*: _Lets fight them._

*Jade’s Luck*: _Lets deal with them now, at sea._

*A-Dom* (Jahar mocking voice): _We could just knock them out. And interview them first to make sure they are not innocents._

*Tiger*: _Kill them now, later, whatever._

*Gareth*: _I don’t want to fight them. I don’t like our chances._

Gareth being the only one who has seen BOHICA, describes them as best he can.

Cynis Jara (Jahar’s wife). Earth Aspect. Wears armor and carries a Gore Maul.

Water aspected Monk type. Who Jahar identified as Peleps Aulric.

Brother Falling Leaf (whom he had met at a number of occasions related to Jahar’s wedding, he is also a Cynis), Wood Aspect.

One dressed entirely in jade armor, including a helmet. Probably female due to the small stature.

One dressed entirely in long robes, long cloak, with hood, who he hadn’t gotten a good look at.

*Jahar*: _We have problems if they all die._

*A-Dom*: _They could “re-appear” in Atlantis at some point._

*Jahar*: _If you ever masquerade as my wife..._

*Gareth*: (sarcastic tone) _Maybe... we could just summon a demon!_

*Jahar*: _Wrong time of day. All kinds of other problems._

*Gareth*: (sarcastic tone) _But then you would have a Demon!_

Gareth then explained to the group that it’s better for the group to fight upon their ship. Cause he’s all with the sail voodoo.

*Jahar*: _If we are going to do this, we actually have to fight as a team._

Jade’s Luck started looking for spirits to help. Unfortunately, the only spirit around was a great big mellow Calm Air spirit.

Then the group decides that it should start working on an explanation. To try before the fight. The big sticking point being that Jade’s Luck was seen by a lot of townsfolk doing a number of strange things. The group decided that demon possession (and she’s all better now) was the more reasonable explanation (of the ones they came up with).

Their ship then came into view heading towards them.

Jahar realized that he was all made out of stone. Which hurt his ability to talk to his wife and convince her he is not an anathema, and that nothing strange was not going on. This irritated Jahar because in order to talk to his wife, he had to “Not be ready for combat.”

Spine-E was sent off into the jungle of Opec Island to hide at some point (since he would kind of hurt the believability of some of their stories).

So they pulled away from the dock and started sailing away from the other ship in order to stall for time. Unfortunately due to the calm air, they didn’t manage to speed away as fast as they hoped.

*Gareth*: _Well we aren’t arguing as much as normal._

*Jahar*:_ We are making progress._


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 5, 2006)

_Synopsis of 7/3/06_

*"Demise of the Most Loved Party Member." *
Write Up by Always Toast 
(Write up done without any recording because the battery died; This would be a lot more funny, but my memory is not as good as a recording. )

The Circle decided to slow down so the Brotherhood of Horses Irrevocably Cleansing Anathema’s ship could catch up.

In preparation, Fatty made his grandmother’s “hangover cure” for Jade’s luck to drink, so she would feel queasy. Ceri modified Jade’s Luck’s appearance, so she would look more gaunt, and sickly. Jahar surrounded Jade’s Luck by torches, to ward off the night. A-Dom disguised himself as She-dom, Jade’s Luck’s fugly and loyal female bodyguard. Gareth told Ceri that he didn’t expect her to hand around. Ceri decided to hide as a mouse (until she needed to run, when she would be a fish or something).

*Gareth* (to Ceri): _Skelly think’s you’re purrtee._

*A-Dom* (after discussing Lunars way to learn new animal forms): _You stay away from Skelly’s heart!_

The group started slowing down after the sun went down (so Jahar’s spell would wear off). So this encounter happened at night.

*Jade’s Luck:* _If we fight them. Are we fighting to kill them?_

*Tiger:* _Yea!_

*Jahar:* _If we fight them, we fight them._

*Gareth:* _We can’t be holding back._

While the two ships were a ways apart Jahar hears man’s voice delivering  this message to his ear:

_



			Sesus Weijin Jahar, husband of Cynis Cujug Jara, you are wanted for the destruction of House Mnemon property, the slaying of citizens of the Realm at the Flatfield Inn, and for Treason against the Empress for your clear violation of House Mnemon’s domain. If you drop all your sails and surrender now, House Mnemon, Sesus, and Cynis have agreed to allow House Peleps to deal with your incarceration and to arrange for your fair trial. 

Failure to Surrender now will result in a guilty plea being entered on your behalf at your posthumous trial by House Mnemon. Which will be considered an act of Treason against the Empress, and an act of War by House Sesus against house Mnemon.
		
Click to expand...


_
*Jahar:* _My mother would love that._

Jahar explains this to Gareth. So Gareth Dropped Sail once he makes sure Jahar really wants that.

The Ex-Pirate crew asks if there is a sign they should look for if things go bad.

*Jade’s Luck:* _If you see Tiger killing people. Things have gone bad._

*Gareth:* _If things have gone wrong, it will be very, very obvious._

*Jahar* (to Tiger): _Use your own discretion to decide when things have gone wrong. _

The other ship pulled up next to them, about an hour later. Grappling lines were thrown across, then a gang plank was put between the two ships. 

*The Dragon blood wrapped head to toe in robes* (with the male voice Jahar heard earlier): _Sesus Jahar surrender now and come across to be taken into custody._

Jahar babbles about Demons and how Jade’s Luck is possessed. He just keeps rambling on and on about things, which make him seem more and more incompetent.

The Brotherhood of Horses Irrevocably Cleansing Anathema is completely confused by Jahar’s ramblings. As he has admitted to a number of things, which were never even brought up. They just look at him stupefied. Then at each other. Then back at him.  Auric smacks his forehead.

*Jara* (speaking very slowly): _Jahar, Come here._

*Gabe:* _Does she have her Goremaul out?_

*Ryan:* _We can tell you’re not married in real life._

*Jara* (impatient and annoyed): _Jahar... Now._

Jahar eventually walked across to stand before Jara.

*Jara* (just annoyed): _Now, explain what you were talking about. But use SHORT sentences. _

*Jahar:* _I was in Flatfield. I don’t know why these chargers are being put against me. I know I put the pot in the room of the inn. But really. Not that many people could have died. I thought it best to leave. Plus my business associate was demon possessed. _(Pointing out Jade’s Luck)

Jara does not look happy when Jahar points at Jade’s Luck.

*Jara:* _Was demon possessed. Past tense. She is no longer demon possessed?_

*Jahar:* _That is correct._

*Jara:* _Where is the demon now?_

Jahar kind of shrugs.

*Jara:* _Did you stop anywhere else?_

Jahar explained that the only place they stopped was the uninhabited island with the dock (Opec’s Island).

*Peleps Auric:* _Jahar, you are under arrest and in the custody of house Peleps. Stand by me._

Jara and the female Dragonblood in full Jade Armor asked Gareth permission to board his ship. He gave it (but not in Old Realm). They inspected Jade’s Luck (who was doing her best to act pathetic), with a variety of crystals and odd occult doodads. They then announced that she was not currently possessed by a Demon. Some crew came over with a stretcher. She was told she was being taken to House Cynis, out of respect for their relationship and dealings with Matron Jade Fox. Jade’s Luck insisted that She-dom come along with her. They were taken over to the other ship.

The Brotherhood announced that the rest of the ship would have to be searched as there may have been a demon onboard. The brotherhood (except Auric who was guarding Jahar) and some of their crew came over to search the ship.  Some of the brotherhood and many of the sailors only searched the deck of the ship.

Jara and the female Dragonblood in full Jade Armor, along with some of the crew went below decks. Gareth then noticed that his ship started to shutter, as there were sounds of battle from below decks. Around the room where Skelly’s barrel was.

Skelly tried his best to act surprised at his condition when found, and tried to explain through pantomime that he was not the Anathema they were looking for, but he could for the small price of letting him live, point some out for them. Unfortunately for Skelly, the two Dragonbloods didn’t realize that he was trying communicate, and brutally attacked him. Skelly didn’t last long against the Goremaul and Grand DaiKlave of the Dragonbloods. He was broken to splinters and pounded to dust. As were some parts of the ship.

*Gareth:* _My ship! They’re hurting my ship!_

Gareth and Tiger ran below decks and found the carnage that had been the loyal Skelly.

*Alex:* _We lost our Albatross! We’re so screwed._

The Dragonbloods had moved on to another room by the time they got there. So Tiger followed behind them. They were in a cargo storage room ahead, but Tiger couldn’t make out what was going on. So he went back and got Gareth, and they both went inside. They saw the two Dragonbloods sneaking up upon someone. They then heard a strange demonic voice, as green hellfire began to appear. The Dragonbloods lunged and quickly killed the demon possessed Ex-Pirate from the Linthal crew. They cut off his head, and performed a ritual and burned the rest of his body. They then told Gareth that he might want to put out the fire they had started on his boat.

Gareth took command of his crew and got them to put out the fire. The Brotherhood and their crew returned to their ship and sailed off back to Atlantis, along with Jahar, Jade’s Luck and She-dom.

Group then argued about what they would use for an explanation about why they turned around. While Alex/Gareth constantly pointing out that they didn’t have to explain it to anyone, because nobody was asking.

*Alex:* _This is Jahar’s problem. You keep volunteering information, when nobody asks you._

Gareth then had a talk with the crew, especially the Ex-Pirates from the Linthal ship, about the fact that one of them had been possessed by a demon the entire time they had been on board.

*Ex-Pirates:* _Sir, there are some things we would love to tell you. But sometimes people’s heads explode. That was one of them._

*Gareth:* _Is there anything else you want to tell me?_

*Ex-Pirates:* _Sometimes people’s heads, they Explode. Sir._ 

*Ryan:* _Make them rhyme it!_

So the Grumpy Craftsman II turned around and went back to Atlantis.

Gareth very specifically swept up and picked out all the parts of Skelly (including the dust). The only large surviving parts were one thigh bone, some teeth, and his toes. Everything else was shattered into tiny fragments or turned to dust.

Upon arriving at Atlantis, Jahar was taken to House Peleps, and horribly jailed in a room that was furnished in a room at least two seasons out of fashion, and was given wine not of the absolute best quality, and was forced to endure being under constant guard (outside the room), and worst of all, he only had one slave to fetch him things. Jahar had to wait two full days in this hell hole for his trial. 

Jade’s Luck was taken to house Cynis where she was treated very well. She-dom was there too, and was treated, like a servant of a normal citizen, which is to say, rather poorly. Plus he/she saw a number of people from a certain bachelorette party. So A-Dom gained a little limit. 

Eventually Cynis Pollus arrived and talked with Jade’s Luck, and was very polite, and made sure she had everything she wanted (including fetching She-dom). Then told her Matron Jade Fox would be collecting her tomorrow as she seemed fit enough to go home.

Gareth went back to his shop to work. Ceri went with him, as she had nothing better to do.  Tiger went off into the city.

Later that day, Lowger came to Gareth’s shop and talked to him, and asked him to make a piece of equipment to add onto his saddle (for his bear) to carry extra equipment. Gareth agreed to do the work, and made some small talk with Lowger. He admitted that Jahar was back in the city, and found out that Jahar’s Father was looking for him. He failed to mention that Jahar was in custody awaiting a trial.

Jahar’s Trial went... smoothly for the Brotherhood of Horses Irrevocably Cleansing Anathema. They presented evidence against him. Especially about him taking a magical black pot from a field and putting it inside the inn, and wrapping it up to appear as a present. Which was then unwrapped by unwitting citizens who got blown all to bits, along with the inn, which caused structural damage, which lead to the deaths of more citizens, etc. They also mentioned that footprints of an Anathema were traced to the edge of the water where Jahar’s boat had been, along with the footprints of others in his group.

They then brought in farmer George who recalled that Jahar attempted to lure him into treason against his dully appointed House of Taxation, and explained Jahar’s plans for Flatfield as part of his trading empire.

Jahar, then promptly admitted that he was guilty of everything. The judge then called a recess for lunch, and so he had time to decided upon a verdict. Since Jahar was so clearly guilty, and unapologetic (as the only thing he seemed sorry about was getting caught), he was given a very stiff fine [Resources 3, to be paid every month for 5 months]. To instill upon him the proper gravity of the situation.

After getting out of the trial, Jahar went to the Tea House, to have dinner with Jade’s Luck. Jade’s Luck then invited everybody else to dinner as well. Except the group couldn’t think of where to send Tiger’s invitation, other then to Gareth (who had no idea where Tiger was).

This lead to the discussion of what Tiger does in his free time.

*A-Dom:* _I figure he just kills orphans, or old people or something for a hobby. And takes their stuff. _

Most of the rest of the group also believed that Tiger does horrible or horrific things when not around the group.

Tiger was in fact off gathering information, and training.

Around dinner Jahar explained in long and overly complicated detail, that he was broke now. So if the Trading Company had any financial problems, he would be unable to bail it out, with his resources tied up. He also expressed his desire for the company to be moved “off shore” on a moments notice, so it could happen in one night.  He also expressed the desire to act completely normal, so nobody would notice that he was planning to move himself, a large trading company, and several warehouses full of goods, off their home island overnight. In addition to avoiding his Father for as long as possible. The group then talked him into dealing with his Father as soon as possible. 

Gareth gives A-Dom an eyepatch, made out of gator leather, with a skull on it. He also gave him a leather token with a G on it. He told A-dom that he had the remains of his beloved Skelly for him, but they were on the ship. 

After the dinner Gareth and Ceri returned to his shop and found Tiger. Whom they told had been invited to a dinner party that was now over. They also told him Jahar probably wanted to talk to him. So Tiger went to talk to him.

Jahar explained that he wanted to talk to his father alone, and surrounded by the Circle, in case things went poorly.

*Tiger:* _So, if things go bad, we ambush him._

*Jahar:* _No, I just want him to be alone, and me to have everyone to back me up, so he has no hope of escaping if things go bad._

Tiger looks at Jahar, like he is a complete and total idiot.

A-Dom went off to the Catacombs, and picked out a lot of bones from different bodies, trying to perfectly remake Skelly. He however realized that this was not a viable solution, with his current powers (as you normally animate one full skeleton at a time, not parts of different ones to make a whole). So A-Dom decided to wait, so he could do it “properly.”

*Various people:* _We can do it. We can rebuild him. We can make him better. We have the Necronology..._

Jahar decided to sleep at Jade’s Luck’s (possibly in her room). 

*Jade’s Luck:* _Don’t worry, in rumor, I have no virtue. _

A-Dom disguised as She-dom, told Jade’s Luck (s)he didn’t need a place to stay. So (s)he went off and got blazing drunk at a bar, and passed out there.

Now, A-Dom’s disguise charm fails, when he falls unconscious. Luckily, nobody noticed him, sleeping on the floor with the other drunks, until around morning (when the drunks get thrown out).

A-Dom awoke to a horrible loud pitched noise. Which he quickly realized was a woman, standing a few feet away from him, screaming “Anathema” at the top of her lungs. So A-Dom disappeared from all memory, again, rolled over, and went back to sleep. Unfortunatly, the woman forgot why she was screaming, went back to work, then spotted A-Dom again (who had not disguised himself), and started screaming “Anathema!” all over again. Waking A-Dom up, again. 

So A-Dom jumped out a window. Unfortunatly, he forgot he was in a bar that had three stories. After hitting the ground face first (being hung over is bad), he changed his appearance, and then vanished from all memory. Again. Except, this time, he used enough peripheral essence to cause his cast mark to glow. Which caused other people to scream about Anathema. So he ran into the sewers, and eventually escaped the city.

The rest of the circle (except Jahar) all noticed that there was an Anathema scare going on. Some investigated it, and some avoided it. But nothing much really happened (no buildings destroyed, no mass deaths, etc).

_Not A-Dom_ went to Jahar’s Villa in the country. He sat down and waited on the front step.

Jahar sent Jade’s Luck a note telling her to meet him at his villa at around 6pm. He also sent other notes, via Matron Jade to his family, to handle the payments to house Mnemon. Then he walked the two hours to his Villa.

Jahar arriving at his Villa, saw a strange man he had never seen before, wearing leather armor, carrying no weapons.

*Jahar:* _Can I help you?_

*Not A-Dom:* _You don’t know me, but we are friends._

Jahar noticed a number of small details, that Not-A-Dom had overlooked, that pointed out that someone was inside his Villa.

*Not A-Dom:* _Is it safe to talk here? Did you hear about the Anathema attack in the city today?_

*Jahar:* _I don’t know. Who is inside my house?_

*Not A-Dom:* _There is someone inside your house? _

Jahar, turned around and started walking away. _Not A-Dom_ started following him. 

*Not A-Dom:* _Boy it sure is a bright day today_ (pointing repeatedly, and directly at the Sun).

Jahar, just kept walking away, more quickly. _Not A-Dom_ gave up and went back to waiting on the stoop.

As Jahar was walking back into the city, going to the Tea House, Jade’s Luck was walking out of the city (leaving directly from the officers of the trading company), going to Jahar’s Villa.

So Jade’s Luck arrives at Jahar’s Villa and finds a strange man she has never seen before, wearing leather armor, and carrying no weapons. Sitting in front of the door.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Who are you?_

*Not A-Dom:* _I’m a Friend of Jahar’s. I’m a friend of Gareth’s too._ 

Not A-Dom shows Jade’s Luck the leather G token that Gareth made. Unfortunately, Gareth never handed them out to anyone else. So it wasn’t a very good clue. Other then the fact that he knew Gareth. 

*Jade’s Luck:* _Why are you siting out here?_

*Not A-Dom:* _There is someone inside, and I don’t know who._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Why don’t you knock?_

*Not A-Dom:* _That would be crazy. _

Jade’s Luck walked past him and knocked on the door. Jahar’s Father answered the door, and invited her inside. Inside she found Lowger, Gerlow (the bear), and Cynis Pollus hanging around, drinking wine, and playing Darts. Waiting for Jahar to return home. 
_Not A-dom_ doesn't even bother to try and go in. He just stays, sitting on the steps.

Jahar, upon getting back to the Tea House, realized that he told Jade’s Luck to meet him at his Villa, around.... Now. So he went and collected Tiger, Gareth, and Ceri, and had them come with him back to his villa. So when that group got close to the Villa, _Not A-Dom_ decided to hide in the woods near the Villa. Unfortunately for him, Ceri spotted him (in addition to knowing his exact location), and pointed him out to the others.

Jahar and _Not A-Dom_ rambled incoherently at each other for a while. Then they all, save Not A-dom, walked into Jahar’s Villa to find out who in fact, was inside. Inside they found Jahar’s Father, and Pollus trying to teach Jade’s Luck how to play Darts. Lowger was trying to teach Gerlow how to keep score by scratching the floor with his claws. But that wasn’t going very well.

Jahar was about to speak...

End of Session.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 9, 2006)

_Synopsis of 7/31/06_

*" You’d have to magically compel me first!" *


*Jahar:* _Evening, father.  I was wondering if I would find you first, or the other way around._

Inthian complemented Jahar’s house, which Jahar accepted.

*Jahar:* _I would offer you refreshments, but it appears you have already availed yourself._

Inthian said that they had brought some.

*Jahar:* _There is a strange man outside my house.  Does anyone know him?_

No one did.

*Inthian:* _He arrived. He didn’t knock.  I believe he has talked to everyone who has come in since we arrived._

Inthian offered to feed the strange man to the bear.  Jahar was tempted, but declined.  They sat around for a while with Jade’s Luck serving drinks.  Eventually Inthian asked Jahar when dinner would be served.

*Gareth:* _Oh, uh, right._

Gareth set his drink down and headed into the kitchen to see what he could whip up.  With it being a bachelor house, he found it stocked with lots of long lasting staples.  Gareth went out and quickly killed a stag for the main course.  He managed to whip up a very nice meal in a short amount of time.

Lots of small talk occurred during dinner.  This afforded Jahar a lot of time to stall before talking to his father.  The bear happily gnawed on his large hunk of raw venision over in the corner while Inthian ‘grilled’ Ceri on where she was from.  She found out they had been there about a hundred years ago and he thought they had good apple trees.

*Ceri:* _My parents weren’t even there a hundred years ago.  I don’t even think my teacher was there a hundred years ago, and she was old._

During dessert, which consisted of dried fruit soaked in wine and a nice fruit flambé, Jahar turned to Lowger.

*Jahar:* _So, why are you here, again?_

*Inthian:* _Yes, well, we were hoping to discuss something with you in private when your friends were finished._

*Ceri:* _Oh, I’m finished._

Gareth started cleaning up the table while Jade’s Luck showed Tiger and Ceri out of the room.  The bear followed Jade’s Luck to keep an eye on that group.  Gareth tinkered around in the kitchen, cleaning and listening in (and listening for lying).  He also fixed a plate of food for the guy out in the bushes, since he likely hadn’t eaten all this time.  Tiger, Ceri, and Jade’s Luck tried to surreptitiously listen in on the conversation in the dining hall without the bear noticing.

In the dining hall, Inthian questioned his son on what he could do with his new found sorcery knowledge.  Jahar said he had mostly dealt with some geomancy and astrological things, he had tinkered with wards and talismans, and he had heard some things about demon summoning.

Inthian asked if Jahar had found any artifacts in his travels.  Jahar said he had come across something, but it wasn’t there, since he knew that what he was studying would get him burned by the church and he didn’t want that.  He also said that he knew his father didn’t talk about his work in this area either, so for a mortal to be doing this would be especially bad in their eyes.

Inthian said that they just wished to make sure Jahar wasn’t getting into anything more dangerous.  Jahar tried to talk his way out of it, but it wasn’t working.  He realized he was going to have to produce the robes and needed to get away from the dragon-bloods to do it, but they wouldn’t let him out of their sight.  He told them he’d take them to them, but he wanted to go to the bathroom first.  Lowger went with him to the bathroom, but stood outside.  This allowed Jahar the opportunity to pull his robes out of Elsewhere and don them.

Upon exiting the bathroom, Lowger looked at him surprised.

*Lowger:* _Ah. Interesting hiding place._

Once returned to the dining room, Inthian commenced a thorough inspection of the robes.  While standing there, Jahar noticed some words form on the hem of the sleeve.

*_Anything Wrong?_*

Jahar thought hard _Yes?_  After a long pause, Jahar added to that thought _Must remain quiet_.  He noticed the symbols slide back into place.  _Interesting_.

*Inthian:* _What do these robes do?_

Jahar said that they had mostly been protective so far.  When pressed on how, he said that it seemed the swamp dragons weren’t as interested in them as they should have been.  

*Inthian:* _Where did you find them?_

*Jahar:* _In a box… in the swamp._

*Inthian:* _What kind of box?_

*Jahar:* _Stone._

*Inthian:* _Well, there doesn’t appear to be anything demonic or influencing about them?_ (long pause) _So.  What are you planning to do with your newfound studies?_

*Ryan:* (without missing a beat) _Take over the world._

*Jahar:* _I am still trying to figure out how they incorporate into my daily life._

*Inthian:* _How much of your daily life requires the Occult?_

*Jahar:* _Not a lot._

While Gareth’s lie detector had gone off several times throughout the conversation, this one set it off in a major way.

*Jahar:* _I definitely feel like I am being interrogated here.  I thought you would be more jovial about the news._

*Inthian:* _Well, you are practicing things that, as a mortal, can get you burned at the stake, should the church find out.  We are mildly concerned that, at the very least, you know what you’re doing._

*Jahar:* _I can assure you that I have absolutely no interest in anything that could get me burned at the stake._

*Lowger:* _We’re also trying to figure out how we’re valuable to us now._

*Jahar:* _And how am I?_

*Lowger:* _I don’t know.  We’re not sure how valuable you are yet.  Shiny robes._

Inthian slapped Lowger in the back of the head.

Jahar then brought up the brotherhood’s missing member and his whereabouts.  Inthian said he was on the Blessed Isle and could not be here.

With their interrogation concluded, Jahar was allowed to put his robes away (if he liked) and bring his friends back in (if he liked).  With the possibility of conflict abated, Gareth decided he wouldn’t have to rush in to defend Jahar.  He grabbed the plate of food from dinner that he had kept warm and took it out the kitchen door and around to the man in the bushes.

*Still Not A-dom:* _Food!_ *starts chowing down* _You’re the best, Gareth._

*Gareth:* (looking at the man strangely) _Just return the plate to the kitchen._

Gareth went back around to the kitchen and reentered the building.  Once everyone had retired back to the den to partake of wine, Still Not A-dom wandered through the room with a plate.  After depositing it in the kitchen, he wandered back through.

*Jahar:* (startled) _What the?!_

*Still Not A-dom:* _Returning a plate._

*Jahar:* (getting indignant) _Where did you get that plate?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _Gareth._

Jade’s Luck walked up to Still Not A-dom with a goblet.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Wine?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _Oh yes.  Please._ *Takes goblet and starts drinking*

*Jahar:* (definitely getting indignant) _Why are you drinking my wine?!_

*Still Not A-dom:* _I was given it.  It seemed rude to turn it down.  I’m sorry._

*Jade’s Luck:* (trying to smooth things over and explain) _Gareth likes to feed unfortunates._

*Jahar:* (not calmed by Jade’s Luck’s words) _Who are you?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _Johan. _

When asked why he said he knew Gareth and the others, Still Not A-dom said that that was a private conversation.  Jahar wouldn’t accept that response, saying anything he had to say could be said in front of everyone.

*Jahar:* _You’ve been sitting outside my house for hours._

*Inthian:* _Days._

*Still Not A-dom* _I wanted to talk to you._

*Jahar:* _Days.  So, take a seat.  Tell us about yourself._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Wine?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _Oh, thank you._ *Takes goblet and starts drinking* _Oh. You know.  Lost sailor.  Told to come look for you._

Jade’s Luck asked if this had to do with their business, to which he said yes.

*Tiger:* _You’re a thief, aren’t you?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _That’s a little blunt.  I’m a sailor!_

*Lowger:* _Yes, he’s a thief._

Jahar and Tiger then laid into him, saying that he could have made a much better score in the city and that he didn’t want to come here.

*Still Not A-dom:* _I guess you have a point.  I had not considered stealing from you. _

*Jahar:* (gestures to Lowger) _I will take this man’s word over yours._

*Still Not A-dom:* _I am not asking you to take this fine man’s word over mine.  I’m just saying what I know._

*Jahar:* _So talk._

*Still Not A-dom:* _I was sent by…._

*Jade’s Luck:* _A friend of Gareth’s?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _No…._

*Jahar:* _But you apparently know Gareth._

*Still Not A-dom:* _Yes!_

*Jahar:* _Gareth, who is this man?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _Yes, Gareth.  Who am I?_

*Gareth:* _Umm, the strange man in your bushes whom I gave food to?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _If I offend you, you can go back to what you were doing and I can leave._

*Gareth:* _Are you looking for employment?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _No._

*Tiger:* _Why are you out here?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _I have nowhere else to go._

Things went downhill from here for everyone’s favorite necromancer.  Inthian offered to sell the man into slavery or find him employment.  He was called confused by Jahar, which says something.  Eventually he told by Inthian to follow them and the Brotherhood left.  Once walking, he was told they were going to find him some good honest work.  He was given the option of breaking rocks or cleaning up sewers.

While walking through the forest on the way back to town, Still Not A-dom ducked behind a tree and made himself an invisible statue.  The brotherhood searched around the forest for a while, but couldn’t find him and gave up.

Back at the villa, Jahar sent his robes to Elsewhere and got thoroughly drunk.  He looked around for spirits in the area and noticed a drinking spirit in the corner.  Jahar surreptitiously left the spirit a glass of wine and went back to drinking.  Sometime later, 
the thoroughly inebriated Jahar heard a voice.

*The Voice:* _That fellow who was walking along with us just disappeared. We think he just ran off into the woods._

This led to Jahar acting like a crazy person and the Circle telling Jahar to bed.  As that conversation took several turns, the group heard a knock on the front door.  When Jade’s Luck answered it, she found Still Not A-dom standing there.  Once he was allowed to come in and sit down, they started again.

*Tiger:* _Now will you tell us whom you are?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _I’m a Dawn caste._

*Jahar:* (turns to the corner with the drinking spirit in it) _You did not hear that._

*Still Not A-dom:* _Yes, corner, you did not hear that._

Jahar refreshed the Drinking Spirit’s glass.

*Still Not A-dom:* _Between Opec and the Unconquered Sun, they decided that you needed a Dawn caste.  And I am your Dawn caste._

*Gareth:* _Well, what do you bring to the group?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _Death and destruction?  For others… mostly._

*Ceri:* _Insanity, sometime in the past._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Oh, is he another one you’ve been married to?_

*Ceri:* _I think so._

*Still Not A-dom:* _Really?_

*Ceri:* _Not still.  Don’t get any ideas._

Still Not A-dom made a comment about freaky Lunars.

*Jahar:* (slurring) _Then you’re on our side._

*Still Not A-dom:* _Yes.  And you’re on my side._

*Jahar:* (slurring) _Have some wine._

*Still Not A-dom:* _Okay!  I didn’t want to say that because of the DRAGON-bloods.  With the killing of us all._

*Jahar:* (slurring) _Then why’d you come in earlier?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _I was returning the plate._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Gareth gave him food.  Gareth said bring plate back to kitchen.  He conveniently brought plate back to kitchen.  We had this conversation already.  He was doing what he was told._

*Still Not A-dom:* _Yes.  Thank you._

*Jade’s Luck:* _He was being well behaved._

*Still Not A-dom:* _I like you.  You’re nice._

Gareth’s lie detector went off like a nuclear blast.

*Liz:* _Do you have to make a Valor check to say that?_

*Ryan:* _Nope, cause it’s funny._

*Jahar:* _Did they follow you?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _No.  They headed back to town.  Unless they looped around.  They could have.  They’re sneaky dragon-bloods._

*Jahar:* _Someone who isn’t me should go check to see if they followed him._

Ceri went off to check in bird form and came back.

*Gareth:* _So far he hasn’t lied much.  Seems okay._

*Still Not A-dom:* _I like dragon-bloods. _ *Ding* _I think the Unconquered Sun knows what he is doing._ *DING!*

*Gareth:* _Ah, you HAVE met him._ (pauses a beat, then looks up) _We praise you, oh lord._

*Still Not A-dom:* _I dislike necromancy._ *DING! DING!*

*Jahar:* _And why don’t we know you?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _I was well prepped._

Once the grilling of Still Not a-dom was concluded, Gareth brought up the trip up north, saying they could take the long way around, along the Neck.

*Still Not A-dom:* _Skullstone?_

*Gareth:* _Ah. You’ve been there too?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _Once or twice_

*Gareth:* _And what was your impression of the place?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _Scary, but cool.  Bodhisattva is nice there._

*Gareth:* _Do you have any enemies we should be aware of?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _None that can remember me at the moment. _

Still Not A-dom then had to go into the fact that he had a memory charm up at the moment.  This led to Tiger asking if this was why they couldn’t remember him.  Still Not A-dom said yes.

*Gareth:* _Is that good for you, Jahar?_

*Jahar:* _What?_

*Gareth:* _Just say yes._

*Jahar:* _I’ve learned better than that._

*Gareth:* _No you haven’t you’re drunk._

*Jahar:* _I AM….. yes.  I’m drunk._ (pause) _What did you say?_

*Gareth:* _Going up to Skullstone the long way round._

*Jahar:* _Yes.  Helps with the company?_

Still Not A-dom mentioned the Wretched Swamp, which led to asking him where else he had been.  He said he’d been everywhere the group had been, since he had been following them.

*Jade’s Luck:* _So, are we the enemies you’re running away from?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _No. You’re just people._ *DING!* _Umm… Not everybody…  Maybe one or two of you…. Not Gareth._

Gareth said they should call it a night and it was up to Jahar whether or not he gave Johan a room for the night.  Jahar said that he had drunk his wine, so he couldn’t sleep in the bushes for the night.  Jahar then got the great idea to sanctify an oath.  Jahar tried to get Still Not A-dom to agree to several poorly worded oaths about not acting against the Circle or not harming them.  Still Not A-dom would not agree to any oaths.

*Still Not A-dom:* _I don’t need to be magically compelled to not hurt you!_



			
				Jahar’s Memories of better times said:
			
		

> Jahar was being hauled around with his arms pinned behind his back by a really wiry albino, being slammed into door frames as he carried him.
> 
> *Former Jahar:* (screaming) _Why can’t you not hurt people?!_
> 
> ...




*Jahar:* _I think I recall otherwise!_

Jade’s Luck came up with a better worded oath.

*Still Not A-dom:* _yeah. Add my name to that._

*Jade’s Luck:* _What’s your name again?_

*Still Not A-dom:* _Johan._

*Alex:* _But that’s your name._

*Paul:* _Yes. He’s not using a bad alias.  He is, in fact, using his real name._

*Ryan:* _Aww ._

This went on for a while longer.

*Still Not A-dom:* _When are you leaving?  In two weeks?  I’ll come back._

Still Not A-dom wandered out into the woods.  Jahar stumbled after him yelling _Agree!  Agree!_

At the end of the next day, everyone remembered who A-dom was.  They didn’t see A-dom for another two days.

Over the next two weeks, everyone set about getting ready for a year long trip.  Gareth spent time with his apprentices and shop.  He talked to his sister and got her to check in on the shop and apprentices while he was gone.

Tiger spent time with his mentor.

Jade’s Luck worked on the trading company and Matron’s Jade’s company.  She spent time teaching whores martial arts.

Jahar came back to the concept of a code of laws for all exalted.  Once again it generally wasn’t well received.  Jahar and A-dom went to Opec’s island.  A-dom happily rode Spiney while Jahar talked to Opec.  He talked about taking over countries and forming a power base.  Opec suggested finding some Wyld, creating an island with people, getting them registered with the Celestial Bureaucracy for souls, and then impressing the people.  

*Opec:* _And be yourselves.  Everyone likes you when you be yourself.  Maybe not that A-dom fellow, but everyone else._

Jahar found out that yew was a very nice necromancer that talked to Dark Opec a lot.  He also found out that Opec knew his robes and got along with them.  Jahar let them have a conversation together, but couldn’t keep up.

 Jahar found out that Roedy was wondering why the Circle didn’t get along so well.  

*Jahar:* _We’re not very good at communicating and one of our members keeps playing tricks with our heads._

Opec clued Jahar into the concept of Brotherhood oath spell and the fact that there was a celestial level powered up version of it.

*Jahar:* _Any other insights into dominating other cultures?_

*Opec:* _Umm. You know, practice.  Practice, practice, practice.  You’re not going to take over every culture the first time you run into it and you’ve got to break a few eggs to make an omelet.  You gotta go out there and try!  Remember, if you don’t destroy everything, you can always show up again in another generation to try again after you’ve screwed up._


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 23, 2006)

_Synopsis of 8/14/06_

*"I Think We Just Let Loose A Plague Upon Creation… Again!" *

Over the next few days the Circle trained and prepared for their long journey.  One night Jade’s Luck threw a dinner party ‘for her friends and business associates,’ namely the Circle.

Jahar talked a lot about forwarding the goals of their religion and their business and talked about using different faces for the different tasks, so to speak.  He talked about using robes or actually making them look different or some combination of disguise for the spreading of the religion.  He didn’t want it getting back to people on Atlantis, or the dragon-bloods in general, that it was us doing this.  So there was a good amount of talk about making it a mystery cult.

*Gareth:* _Yes. We have a nifty, new religion.  And the really great part about it is that it is a secret.  Only a select few know about it and that makes you special._

They talked about isolated cells or schools for the religion so that if one group was found it wouldn’t necessarily lead to all of the members getting squished.

*A-dom:* _So, who do we plan on blowing up?_

*Jahar:* _Later on, everyone we want to._

*Jade’s luck:* _You need to be more careful with these broad promises._

*A-dom:* _You do the whole ding thingy.  I agree to that._

Jahar talked about the problem of needing to take the time to train people properly and how the group had not been good about that so far.  Jade’s Luck brought up the idea of bringing some apprentices along with the group on their trips to teach them along the way.  Gareth’s comment on the high mortality rate of that method was ignored.  Gareth brought up the option of the group improving their teaching skills through charms.  It would be obvious if they taught a group of mortals in a week, but they weren’t being subtle in that manner anyway.  This wouldn’t be useful for training them to defend themselves, but they could do speed training for the initiates and let them go out and train the others the slow way.

Somehow they got onto the topic of Abalon and A-dom made the comment that they needed to go back there to kill that vizier, because _he was a prick_.  This led to an argument with Ceri, since she felt the vizier acted perfectly reasonable.

*A-dom:* _So, we can’t kill any Lunars even if they’re being pricks?_

*Ceri:* _He wasn’t being a prick.  He said you were being very obvious about the cult building and asked you to tone it down._

*A-dom:* _No. He said, ‘You ing stop now!’  And he did it on our island.  Hence why we should kill him._

*Ceri:* _ You’re not killing him.  You go to kill him, you and me are going to have a fight._

*Tiger:* _I think that, if we try to kill him, we’ll be squished, so it is kind of mute._

*Jahar:* _Now what if he were to attack us?_

*Ceri:* _That would be different.  There is self defense and then there is ‘gee, I don’t like that guy, let’s kill him. _

*A-dom:* _Okay, fine.  We’re going to provoke him later and then kill him._

*Ceri:* _That wouldn’t be self defense._

The conversation went along in this same vein until Jahar was able to steer it away.

*Jahar:* _So, over all, would that be an idea that might help us in our prosylization?_

*_Long silence_*

*Gareth:* _You know, I kind of stopped paying attention._

*_Paul laughs loudly_*

Jade’s Luck summarized up what she and Jahar had discussed and Gareth agreed to it.

A-dom proved he was a bad son when the topic of his mother and him needing a wife came up by saying he could just say his wife died of syphilis or gonorrhea or something.

They parted ways for the night and, within the next couple of days, set sail.  During the first month Jahar brought up the brotherhood spell to the Circle.  He managed to convince them by talking about the benefits of the spell and playing down the negatives.

*A-dom:* _So, if I accidentally hit you, I’m not going to stab myself in the face?_

*Jahar:* _Correct., However…_

*Jade’s Luck:* (cutting Jahar off) _What if you on purpose kill one of us?_

*A-dom:* _Then I will stab myself in the face in mourning._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Can I get that sanctified?  Can I get that sanctified?  Seriously!_

*Jahar:* _I’m almost tempted to sanctify that.  But you likely wouldn’t agree to anything if I did that._

*A-dom:* _ing over your teammates isn’t with the trusting._

*Jahar:* _Neither is the killing them on purpose._

*A-dom:* _I have yet to do that!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _See, it is the yet that gets us._

Jahar set up the spell for six, but Ceri told him that this spell was for the Circle and not her.  Jahar failed to convince her that she should be included in it.

Somehow A-dom got to asking Ceri how she exalted.

*Ceri:* _It’s not that good of a story._

*A-dom:* _Well, she_ (gestures to jade’s Luck)_ killed me and I exalted, so how’d you?_

*Ceri:* _I fell out of a tree._

*_A-dom laughs_*

*Ceri:* _That’s not why I exalted.  I dragged myself across the island for several days with a busted leg, trying to save my life.  Luna exalts those who fight to survive through difficult odds._

*Jahar:* _Where as apparently the Unconquered Sun exalts those who die._

*A-dom:* _I think the unconquered Sun sneezes and happens to give people charms._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well, he did say he has a little trouble targeting._

*A-dom:* _I am learning about things.  And now I know about Lunars.  Now I intend to learn about Celestials.  Especially the best way to kill them._

Ceri went off to have a couple of hours of quiet time.  Finally, Jahar got back to setting up the Brotherhood spell, with Tiger and A-dom’s assistance.  Jahar then started to set up people in the directions of the compass.  Jade’s Luck reminded him that each caste was associated with a direction, so he adjusted where people were situated. He went into a lengthy chant, sprinkling each circle member with shavings of the metal associated with their caste.

Once the spell was completed, everyone was feeling very good about their loyalty to the others.  Then A-dom activated Vanishing from Mind’s Eye and ceased to be A-dom again.  This, of course, lead everyone to be confused, since they had just finished the ritual that this strange man had been included in somehow.

*Not A-dom:* (cheerily) _Hi!  I’m in your brotherhood, can you tell?_

*Jahar:* (annoyed and grating voice) _Yes._

*Not A-dom:* (cheerily) _You know where I am?_

*Jahar:* (annoyed and grating voice) _You’re right there._

*Not A-dom:* (cheerily) _ I’m A-dom!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Why are you in our brotherhood?_

*Not A-dom:* (cheerily) _ I don’t know._

What was really annoying is he was still sitting in the spot marked for the Dawn caste with metal shavings on him.

*Gareth:* _Why’d you include this guy, Jahar?_

Jahar figured the guy showed up after the spell, but was somehow included.  He also couldn’t remember why he felt the need to learn and cast this spell, beyond having problems with the party.

*Not A-dom:* (cheerily) _Are you properly annoyed yet?_

*Tiger:* _Yes._

*Gareth:* _So, should we tie him up?_

*Jahar:* _Yes!_

A-dom decided he didn’t want to participate in bondage fun and dropped his charm.

After the month of sailing through rather boring open waters they spotted a rather odd looking island to visit.  It had a lot of multicolored spires with large multicolored rocks balancing on top of them.  Once Jade’s Luck and Tiger saw the island, they felt it was a good idea to emulate Gareth by putting up Integrity Protecting Prana.  Jahar expressed that he didn’t feel it was a good idea for him to go to that island.  And thus they learned that Jahar remained without Wyld protection.  He said some sorcerous energies were holding the rocks up and he was pretty sure that the island was holding itself up as well.  He said it could be the Wyld, but he wasn’t sure.

As A-dom rubbed a tusk, a pirate walked by.

*Random Pirate #6:* _I hear masks are in season, sir._

*A-dom:* _Are you saying you’re an excellent swimmer?_

*Random Pirate #6:* _No.  Just making a suggestion, sir._

Jahar put up Spirit Detecting Glance to confirm a few things.  He noticed the spirit of the *Grumpy Craftsman* on the ship and a couple of wind spirits helping push the boat.  On the island he noticed a lot of gravity spirits hanging out upside down in hammocks, holding up the rocks.  After Jahar commented upon this, Jade’s Luck followed suit by putting up this charm.

A-dom waved at the spirits.

*A-dom:* _Hello spirits!_

Of course, A-dom couldn’t see them waving back.

*A-dom:* _ you, spirits!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Hey!_

She went to whap A-dom upside the head for being a dumbass, but found she could no longer inflict immediate harm upon him.  Ceri saw what Jade’s Luck was trying to do and happily obliged.

*A-dom:* (rubbing back of his head) _Oww!  Meanie._

*Paul:* _We now have the group enforcer._

*Jade’s Luck:* _It’s not like I was trying to use my fan or something._

*Jahar:* _We can no longer hit each other at all?  What about celebratory claps on the back?  Those aren’t meant for harm._

*A-dom:* _No.  I deny you that definition._

*Jahar:* _You telling me you would never clap someone on the back?_

*A-dom:* _No. I will never touch anyone ever._

And another perfect screwing pact opportunity was passed up.

Tiger and Jahar went to go get a dinghy ready while Gareth got another one ready.  The Circle sailed over while Ceri flew.

Jahar had a brief conversation with one of the gravity spirits about his purpose there.  They were directed to the center of the island to talk who was ordering him to hold up the rock.

*Jahar:* _How long have you been holding it up?_

*Gravity Spirit:* _I’m not really good with time, sir._

Tiger commented how they needed to get a bunch of time spirits and place them around the world to keep other spirits informed of how long it had been.

Jahar asked what the thing ordering him around was called.  The gravity spirit replied Koinar. (KOH-i-nar).  Apparently he was having the gravity spirits hold up the rocks because it looked good.

Jahar suggested to Gareth that he go get a really long rope and tie it to the boat so that when they screwed up the island and it sunk, they didn’t go down with it.  This confused Jade’s luck, since she wanted to know why tying the boat to the sinking rock would be a good thing.  Jahar explained the rope was for them to hold onto.  Jade’s Luck pointed out that that much rope wasn’t feasible.  As the group headed inland, Jade’s Luck praised the gravity spirits and made small talk.  A-dom noticed that they were walking a much longer distance than visual distance seemed to be.  He then put up Integrity Protecting Prana.

As they continued walking along, Jahar noticed that there was a mouse following them.  It was wearing a voodoo mask and a spear.

Jahar stopped dead in his tracks and glanced over his shoulder.  The little mouse hid behind a flower and some blades of grass.

Tiger noticed that Jahar had fallen behind and asked him what was going on.

*Jahar:* _There is a mouse following me._

When Jahar pointed the mouse out, the mouse tried to hide more.

*A-dom:* _Oh, that’s cute!_

The others thought it was a cute mouse too.  Gareth pulled out a piece of cheese and set it out for the mouse.  The mouse stabbed it with its spear and yelled out a little cry in barbarian mouse language.  It then grabbed the cheese and ran back to a little mouse village.

When they got to a small hut type residence in the center of the island.  As they wandered in, they found the inside was much larger than the outside with a granite table in the center of the room with what looked like a map on it.  Everyone but Jahar walked over to look at the map.  It was a map encased in a box with glass covering.  It was a map of the west, but it was all wrong.  The islands were made out of rocks and the water was actually water.  It had some script on it in Old Realm, which everyone could read by this point.

Ancient Map of the West
Large Current Map of the West (for comparison)

*Tiger:* (to A-dom) _When did you learn Old Realm?_

*A-dom:* (beaming) _Gareth taught me._

*Gareth:* _I am in favor of A-dom becoming a more learned person._

*Tiger:* _He can do bad things with knowledge._

*Gareth:* _He already does bad things.  I figure if he is more intelligent…_

*Tiger:* (cutting Gareth off)_ It’s probably just going to make the problem worse._

They pondered the map and the changes to the world a great long while.  Then they noticed the scale of the map and pondered some more.

Jade’s Luck looked around the room for writing on the walls or something to clue her into the mysteries of the map.  She noticed a spirit hanging out near the ceiling.  Every so often, he pointed towards a gravity spirit and gestured left or right.

*Jahar:* _Interesting.  I wonder if these islands are underground and if we can raise them again._

*Koinar:* _Oh. Visitors!_

A big, bright, colorful spirit came floating down to the group.  Visible to all, he asked them what they thought of his island.

*Tiger:* _Very nice._

*Koinar:* _Excellent.  What do you think about the color.  Not sure about the color._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Very spectacular._

*Tiger:* _ Yes, I agree._

*A-dom:* _Needs more green._

*Koinar:* _Green?_

*A-dom:* _Green._

*Koinar:* _I thought I did enough with the grass outside._

*A-dom:* _More._

*Koinar:* _Green?_

Gareth thought this place was all ing nuts and not at all aesthetically pleasing, but kept it to himself.  Jade’s Luck offered some suggestions for embellishing, which would cause more work for the other spirits.  The wind spirit in the room tried to get her to shut up, but Koinar told it to go back to making the room counterclockwise.  This confused the group, since they had no clue what clockwise was.  Koinar had to explain that a clock was a time device sometimes run by time spirits.  Koinar wandered over to a secret cubbyhole, opened it up, and pulled out a little guy to ask him how long the island had been there.  The time spirit rattled off an incredibly long digit in seconds, which was slightly shorter than the number rattled off by Rocky on the Elemental Island.

When asked, Koinar explained that this place was his own artistic vision and no one asked him to make it look this way.  Then Tiger asked about the map.

*Koinar:* _Oh.  That.  Some guy dropped it off.  Asked if he could leave it here.  Said somebody would be coming to pick it up later._

*Tiger:* _Okay if we take it, then?_

*Koinar:* _Are you here to pick it up?_

*Tiger:* _Yeah._

*Koinar:* _ Oh, well, fine.  Get it the hell out of here.  Take the table too.  It is disrupting my muse._

Koinar said the guy who dropped off the map liked building things.

*Jade’s Luck:* (pointing at Gareth) _Does he remind you at all of the guy who dropped it off?_

*Koinar:* _No. He’s not wearing a dress._

Gareth confirmed the length of the ‘dress’ and said it was a kilt and the man was Pollus.

Jahar asked him about the map and Koinar said he had never looked at it.  Looking at it, he said it was all wrong and chucked it into the air.  Gareth caught it.

Jahar inquired more about the guy who dropped off the map.  Koinar said he was a terrible dresser.  Said he was leaving the table and map there.

Koinar said he’d like people to come visit so they could see his latest work.  Ceri commented that is wasn’t safe for normal people to come visit.  Jade’s Luck added that she thought they might turn into mice.  Koinar walked out to the mice village where the mice had a nice cheese fondue pot going.  Koinar questioned them about if people would turn into them if they showed up or if they had been people at one point.  The mice didn’t know on either account.

*Koinar:* _Back to your cheese!_

Jade’s Luck said they might be able to find people to visit or relocate here.  Koinar suggested art critics.  Jade’s Luck asked if the whole island was held up by spirits.  Koinar paused briefly and then told her not to worry about it.  Koinar then said it wouldn’t sink and not to worry about it.  She seemed okay with that answer.

Jahar said he should head back to the ship.  Gareth and A-dom decided to accompany him.  They discussed the map for a while and the movement of islands.  Gareth commented on how Atlantis and at least a couple of other islands had anchors and could be moved.

*Jade’s Luck:* _What’s holding them up?  Um, what’s holding them up?_

*Gareth:* _Um, the power of our minds?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _I don’t like that answer.  I don’t like it at all._

Jahar kept looking at the map very closing, trying to see the fine detail.  He became convinced that he could zoom in on images within the map.

As Tiger decided he wanted to go exploring, Gareth, A-dom and Jahar headed back to the ship.  A-dom carried the granite table while Gareth carried the map.  Jahar kept trying to zoom in while they were walking.  Jahar kept going on about zooming in on the map.  A-dom called Jahar a loony.

*Gareth:* _We’re going to focus on walking back to the boat now and not talking._

When they got back to the boat, they put the granite table in the galley and the map in Gareth’s room.

As Tiger, Jade’s Luck, and Ceri wandered around the island, Jade’s Luck found that one of the pillars was a big, hollow column in sandy soil.  Tiger pushed the sand away from the bottom of it and found it was part of the island.  Searching around for a while, he found a pillar that had a large hole in it about fifteen feet up.  Tiger turned on his headlight and decided he wanted to check out the inside of the column.  He deftly scrambled down before anyone could say anything.  Jade’s Luck turned on her headlamp and watched after him.  Once he was about twenty feet down she followed.  The inside corkscrewed down a ways and widened.  After a while the tunnel curved back up and he stopped seeing the walls.  Looking around, he found he was in a large cave and he felt his danger sense telling him this wasn’t a safe place.  He heard breathing and saw a bunch of bug-like people sleeping.  Tiger started circling in the other direction to go back up.  Unfortunately, he wasn’t really his usual stealthy self.  He hit a rock wrong while climbing back up and all the head swung in unison to look at him.

One of the scarab people spoke some weird form of Old Realm.  He was pretty sure he heard them chanting _the prison is open!_ as the two to three hundred of them moved en masse towards him.

Tiger activated lightening speed as he headed up the tunnel.  As he approached Jade’s Luck, she tried back-pedaling.  He picked her up and continued on.  She activated Graceful Crane Stance to help him out.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Why are we running away so fast?_

*Tiger:* _There is a whole boatload of badness behind me._

With Jade’s Luck, Tiger wasn’t moving as fast he wanted.  The scarab people started gaining on them.  Tiger started yelling out to Ceri that they needed to collapse the tunnel.  She yelled back that she had a spell to seal the hole.  Jade’s Luck and Tiger tried blocking the hole and killing those trying to escape while Ceri worked her magic mojo.

They were less than effective in keeping all of the scarab people within the hole.  Tiger managed to kill lots of them and wound even more, but they weren’t playing fair and stopping to fight.  With each wave, a couple got past and headed for the beach..

Back on the boat, Gareth was busy kicking Jahar out of his quarters for the third time.  A-dom called down from on deck that something was going on on the island.  As Gareth and Jahar made it on deck, the most noticeable thing from the boat was the drawing of Essence by Ceri.  Jahar noticed a couple of black spots moving onto the beach and into the water.  Gareth ordered the crew to the ready.

A-dom noticed that the tribe of mice were on the beach waving a flag for help.  They pulled out a little canoe and started rowing towards the boat.

*A-dom:* _Can we keep them?_

Gareth told A-dom he was needed on shore and to throw the mice to the ship so he could catch them.  For some reason it had completely slipped his mind how far the mice were from the boat.  A-dom monkey leapt a chunk of the way to the island and started swimming.

Back on the island, Jade’s Luck left the hole and chased after the escaping scarab men.  As some of the scarab people jumped into the water, they yelled _We’re Free!_ in their weird tongue.  Jade’s Luck was completely ineffective in stopping the ones that got out from getting away.  Well, she managed to kill the horribly wounded one.

As a final wave of three came out, Ceri finished up her spell and repaired the hole.  A total of fourteen scarab people made it out alive and into the water.  A-dom noticed that when they dove into the water they were splitting up into two different directions and disappearing.  He knew this wasn’t good, but was concentrating on the mice.

A-dom made it to the mice.  He picked up their little canoe and lobbed it at the deck of the boat.  As the mice canoe sailed over the railing and headed towards the mast, Gareth skillfully plucked them out of the air.  He even caught the little, old mouse with his other hand as it kept going.  The mice all started bowing at Gareth in worship.  Gareth welcomed them onto the ship.

Those on and near the island noticed Koinar come running out of the hut.

*Koinar:* _Oh my!  What? What happened? What’s going on? What Ooooh.  Oooh. Very bad.  TAKE ME WITH YOU! TAKE ME WITH YOU!_

As Koinar came running towards them, Jade’s Luck turned Spirit Detecting Glace back on.  She then noticed all of the gravity spirits taking off.

*Jade’s Luck:* (to random gravity spirit)_ Where are you going?_

*Gravity Spirit:* _To safety!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _That’s not good._

*Gabe:* _Told you.  Rope._

*Koinar:* _TAKE ME WITH YOU! TAKE ME WITH YOU!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Can you tell us what is going on while we leave?_

*Koinar:* _Yes._

They started swimming for the *Grumpy Craftsman*, leaving the dinghy behind.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Speak quickly._

*Koinar:* _Things holding up island gone._

*Jade’s Luck:* _How?_

*Koinar:* _You let them out.  Or they got out._

*Tiger:* _The hole is plugged.  They aren’t getting out anymore._

*Koinar:* _No, no, no.  Need all of them to keep the island floating.  Had two spare._

They start hearing the rocks that were being held up by gravity spirits falling, smashing pillars.  The island began crashing in on itself.  Those sitting on the boat could see a fountain of scarab people coming out of the ground a fleeing for the ocean, sinking into the water.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Are these bug people going to hurt people being out?_

*Koinar:* _I don’t know.  Gods trapped them there._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Gods are annoying like that._

Jade’s Luck said she had an island she could put him on.  He asked it it needed decorating.  She said she could find a section of it for him to decorate.

*Koinar:* _Excellent.  I like very large rocks suspended from high places._

Jade’s Luck said she’d need to limit that section of the island, since that sort of thing upset mortals.

Once they were on the *Grumpy Craftsman*, Gareth pulled the ship further away from the sinking island.

*Koinar:* _By the way, you need more pastilles.  This ship, all wrong, needs pastilles._

*Gareth:* _Too Bad!  My ship!_ (to Jade’s Luck) _What is he doing here?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _We rescued him.  By the way Gareth, can you please welcome the nice spirit onto the ship so that bad things won’t happen to him?  We’re going to be dropping him at Elemental island._

*Gareth:* _As long he doesn’t do anything to my boat, he’ll be fine._

Gareth then wandered off below decks with the mice.

Jahar wanted to keep one of the scarab people for study, so summoned his hound of the wind and told it to fetch one of them.  The hound dove under water and a few seconds later, they heard yelping.  He knew the hound wasn’t coming back.  He felt bad.

Jade’s Luck jotted down a quick sketch of the scarab people to show Opec some time.  Jahar tried to describe the scarab people to Roedy (his robes), but didn’t get a good look.  Jade’s Luck held up the picture to the robes, but apparently they couldn’t see it.  Jahar described the picture _man sized, eight legs, antennae, bunch of mandibles, chitinous shell_.

Jahar then had to explain where they were.  He went down below to the map to find where they were.  He found Gareth setting the mice up in a corner of his room.

*Gareth:* _Jahar, what are you doing in my quarters again?_

With the help of the map and the information about the gods locking them up, Roedy was able to piece it together.  The rest of the group eventually trickled down to Gareth’s room as well.

*Roedy:* _There were some things created before humans.  They were found to be unacceptable.  They were put into storage._

*Jahar:* _Well, apparently a couple hundred of them just got out._

*Roedy:* _Whoops.  They are an abomination against god and were found to be inferior.  Await further orders?_

Jahar shared all of this with the others by saying _Those were bad._

With prying from Jade’s Luck, he explained that they were inferior.  With more prying, he said they were an abomination against Creation and could probably eat it.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Okay.  See, abomination against creation is very different from inferior beings that will probably die in a couple of days and we could probably ignore it._

*Jahar:* _I said nothing about dieing._

*Gareth:* _Maybe we’ll luck out and the sea demon will eat them._

*Jade’s Luck:* _You said they were inferior!_

*Gareth:* _So, next time we go see US we should…_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Not mention this? I agree._

*Jahar:* _Since there apparently seem to be more pockets of similar things, I think we should ask the gods what t do about it._

*Gareth:*_Okay.  Group prayer.  If you would like to lead our sermon, Jade’s Luck, we’ll all be sitting down now._

Jade’s Luck continued on about the abomination part.  Jahar went into saying that they wouldn’t die, they’d just keep living.  And eating.

Gareth could see she wasn’t going to get down to the prayer for a while, so he picked up some spare materials he had lying around (it was his room, after all) and started constructing a little village for the mice.  It didn’t take him too long.

Ceri turned into a fish and went for a swim to see what was up with the scarab people.  They seemed to be spreading out and were aquatic.

*Jahar:* _I think we just let loose a plague upon Creation._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Yes.  I was trying to determine the nature of the plague.  Do they breed?_

*Jahar:* _Interesting.  I don’t know._

*Gareth:* _I’m starting to think the dragon-bloods might have the right idea about us._

*Tiger:* _Well, just us five._

*Jahar:* _This is actually our first plague.  Real plague, at least._

*Gareth:* (praying) _God, you may want to smite us before we screw up some more.  Actually, I’m kind of serious about that one._

*Paul:* _Wow. I’ve never had a player pray for a reset._

Jade’s Luck started wondering why the gods didn’t just destroy the abominations in the first place.

Ceri walked into the room, having returned from her swim.

*Ceri:* (looking at Gareth) _We’ve just let loose a plague upon Creation and you’re building the mice a little home?_



			
				Ceri’s Vision of Better Times said:
			
		

> She remembered arguing with someone.
> 
> *Past Ceri:* _Wait?  So your god exalted a mouse?  Your god has absolutely no standards!_
> 
> The person she was arguing with said something along the lines of ‘you take that back!’




*Ceri:* (laughing) _Apparently your god has exalted mice before._

*A-dom:* _Shocked I am not at all._

*Ceri:* (laughing) _No standards!_

*Gareth:* _Not disagreeing with you._

*Ceri:* (laughing) _One of you did in the past._

Jahar walked over to the mice and asked them if they spoke.  One of them raised his spear and responded in their barbarian mouse language.  Jahar asked if they knew how to write in mouse.  One of the mice ran over to Gareth and tugged on his pant leg.  It pointed at Jahar and made confused and disturbed looks at him while saying something to Gareth.

*Gareth:*_Jahar, what are you doing to my mice?_

*Jahar:* _If we’re going to keep the mice, we might as well teach them to communicate._

*Gareth:* _They can communicate perfectly well._

*Jade’s Luck:* (to Jahar) _They just said you’re nuts._

*A-dom:* (to Gareth) _Hey! Who said they were your mice?_ (raises his arms high and to the mice) _My fellow Wyld brethren!_

*_Mice raise their spears and chant back at him in their little language_*

Gareth finished the little mouse village before they were ready for the group prayer.  In the middle of the village was a little shrine to the Unconquered Sun.  The mice all bowed down to worship the sun symbols of the shrine.

Jade’s Luck and Ceri gather the others in a group and led them in a prayer of guidance to the Unconquered Sun.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Oh God, we ed up.  How do you fix things?  Oh God, why didn’t you just step on the bugs in the first place if you didn’t want them in Creation?_

*Unconquered Sun:* _Do you know what the paperwork is for genocide? It goes on for ever!  So much easier to put people in a prison._

In response to who bad these things were, the only response she got was _Mostly Annoying_.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well, he didn’t go ‘oh , oh . Fix that, you dumbasses!’  He just called us dumbasses a couple times._

Gareth went up on deck and gathered the pirate crew together.

*Gareth:* _We rescued a little tribe of mice._

*Pirate #6:* _Tribe?_

*Gareth:* _Tribe._

*Jade’s Luck:* _They have a shaman and stuff._

*Tiger:* _They have little masks and spears._

*Pirate #3:* _Oh. They’re perfectly normal!_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Exactly._

*Gareth:* _Don’t kill them unless absolutely necessary.  So, unless they attack you en masse, don’t kill them._

The architect spirit wandered around the deck having trouble coming up with what the right color scheme for the boat would be.  Gareth was happy that he was having problems.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 11, 2006)

_Synopsis of 8/28/06_

*"A-dom Has A Perfectly Normal Ego" *

After a couple of days the group realized they were ordinary voodoo mice; they were cannibalistic voodoo mice.  They were very effective in hunting down all the other vermin on the ship and eradicating it.

Jade’s Luck spent time trying to teach the mice to pray to the Unconquered Sun.  She was limited in communication but got them to continue praying to the altar Gareth built.

After eight days of travel they spotted a much more normal looking island.  It had normal vegetation and had a decent sized hill.  It was normal sized.  The pirates pointed out a fresh water stream.

While Gareth prepared a dinghy, Ceri jumped overboard to swim in.  A-dom followed, but watched as Ceri turned into a fish and swam away.  He ended up making a big splash.  The pirates took another dinghy over with water barrels.

The pirates went about collecting fresh water and bananas while the Circle explored.  Gareth was pretty sure there was a town further on down the beach, so he walked off with Tiger and Jahar following him.  

Jade’s Luck asked Ceri if she could search underneath the island to make sure it was normal.

*A-dom:* (mocking Jahar) _Can you find out what the principle imports and exports of this island are?_

*Ceri:* _Not by swimming under the island._

Ceri turned into a bird and did an aerial survey instead.  She found a village at the top of the forested/jungle covered hill.  She found some odd hills on the other side of the island that might have been some ruins.  She also noticed another island further away that was within traveling distance for the locals.

A-dom spent this time making sand angels.  Ceri had the urge to fly over head of the group that had wandered off and crap on them.  She decided instead to land and relay the information she had gathered to Jade’s Luck.  Eventually Tiger realized Gareth was wrong about a town being on the beach and convinced them to head back.

Once they were reassembled, they briefly discussed not being flashy and not harming the jungle before heading up the hill.  A-dom decided to charge head first.

*Jahar:* _We were just talking about not doing that._

All this talking broke A-dom and he went to have a little cry.

*A-dom:* _I’m sorry for all that I’ve done, Unconquered Sun. Please make it stop!_

*Ceri:* _That is why Jahar is here.  To punish you for your sins._

*Jahar:* _I don’t see how what is so odd about what I said._

A-dom charged again to get away from Jahar.  Gareth grabbed on to try and anchor him and make him go slow this time.

The jungle was very rain foresty with lots of housecat sized spiders.  The spiders weren’t attacking but they were keeping an eye on these large mammals moving through their forest.  There were also lots of small furry creatures that spiders would eat.  Gareth noticed none of this since he was paying attention to A-dom.

As they approached the town they saw a little kid who ran into town.

*A-dom:* _I don’t want to kill him at all._

The group stopped to discuss things for a bit.

As they moved up they saw a decent sized barbarian village with some people carrying spears approaching.

*Gareth:* (in Seatongue) _What language do you speak?_

The town guard then said something in Yuk Yuk Glor.

*Gareth:* (in Yuk Yuk Glor) _Ah.  Good.  Greetings._

Gareth explained that they had stopped for fresh water and wanted to explain their presense and make sure it wasn’t a problem.  The town guard said that was fine and went to get the Chieftain.  The Chieftain wore an old panther headdress.

Gareth made pleasantries with the Chieftain and made an offer to trade.  Gareth consulted with Jahar to see if there was something in particular he wanted to trade for.  Jahar didn’t have any initial ideas.  He negotiated some trade of citrus fruits and other foods for tool type metal weaponry.  The villagers wanted to buy foreign foods, but mostly they just had staple foods on the ship, so some grains were added to the deal.

They found out that the Great Forest Spirit protected this village and no one could hunt the spiders because they were its followers.

*A-dom:* (speaking slowly and loudly) _I LIKE SPIDERS TOO! ESPECIALLY IN SOUP!_

Gareth found out the other island was the island inhabited by the evil ones.  People lived there that invaded, torched their beach village and stolen some of their women five years ago.  Now the Great Forest Spirit protected them from the invaders.  

Gareth proposed staying at the village for the night to trade stories.  The villagers liked that idea.

Jade’s Luck went back down to the beach to talk to the pirates and tell them not to kill any spiders.

*Pirate #3:* (sticks a sack in the dinghy) _Right. No more killing spiders._

Jade’s Luck told them that one was likely okay, but no more killing and no eating it till after they’d left.  When she got back, she quickly discussed the spider problem with Ceri.  Ceri thought that one spider would be okay and they shouldn’t mention it.

A-dom and Tiger quietly discussed how they were going to go about killing the two villages.

During story time one of the village warriors told story of the night the evil ones came and raided their village.  They set the village ablaze and they fought them off with sticks and rocks.  After the evil ones ran off with most of their young women folk to be raped and eaten the Great Forest Spirit told them they could come live in the center of the forest and he would protect them.  Ever since then the evil ones had not had a successful raid.  Gareth had to act as translator.

Jade’s Luck told a story about a man with a feathered hat.  Jade’s Luck used some shadow puppet imagery to make it look nifty.  Gareth had to act as translator again.  The villagers loved it.

*Random Villager:* _Yeah Volcano spirit!_

Some little kid told a story about hunting a vicious badger.  He talked about losing his spear and the badger eating his shoe and having to bash the badger with a rock.

Ceri told a modified version of her exaltation.  Gareth messed up the translation a little.

*Random Villager:* _She fell and broke her banana?_

Ceri was able to get the point across by getting those that understood her to get the point across.

Jahar tried to tell a story about a man who wandered into the forest and got attacked by plants and was rescued by the sun.  Gareth failed to get the point across and the people didn’t believe it.

Jade’s Luck distracted the confused people by getting dancing going.  Alcohol was spread around.  A-dom got more drunk than normal but managed to stay awake all night so his disguise charm wouldn’t go down.

In the morning Ceri asked about the shaman and stating her desire to meet him.  She was told that the shaman was a hermit and only wanted visitors with serious questions.  Ceri told the group they shouldn’t visit him.  She then changed her mind and suggested they approach him about his god to better understand their own.

The entire group took the path down to the shaman’s hut.  The path started having lots of spider webs around and became an eight foot tall tunnel in spider webs.  Jahar put up spirit detecting glance and saw a lot of wood spider spirits.  As they went on they saw some broken pillars.  Eventually they got to a house on stilts surrounded by spider webs.  A little old man came down the ladder to great the group.  Jade’s Luck bowed and offered him tea.  That made him happy.

As they asked him about the great forest spirit the old man went into a very long and boring story about the great forest spirit being very nifty.  He wouldn’t allow anyone to interrupt so Gareth had to wait til the end to sum up what the man said.

When asked what the ruins were the old man said it was a representation of the map of future history.  This confused the group a lot.

They asked about the great evil ones.  They were apparently rapists, demon worshippers, cannibals, touched by the Wyld, and had three tongues.

Jahar, A-dom, and Tiger started discussing going out and killing the Great Forest Spirit and subjugating the people into worshipping the Unconquered Sun.  The shaman wanted to know what they were talking about.  Ceri fast talked to explain they were discussing his great god and its relation to their own.  She explained that their god created protectors for people.  He said that they had room for multiple gods and that, if they went an destroyed the evil ones’ town and brought back proof, they’d worship the sun too.

*A-dom:* _I do believe he said Wyld-touched in a negative term?  You completely lost me._

Jade’s Luck supposed that something bad was going to happen over there and they would end up destroying something anyway, so they might as well take advantage of the situation.  Ceri explained that they may not crush the evil ones, but they would bring the women back without problem.

Gareth ushered people out before more promises could be made.

On the trek out, Jahar decided to stop and talk to one of the wood spider spirits.

*_Paul belches_*

*Jade’s Luck:* (giggling) _Hey Jahar, that spirit just belched at you!_

Jahar expressed his desire to talk to the Great Forest Spirit.  The wood spider spirit told him to wait.  While they waited, they each inspected the pillar through the cobwebs to try and see if there was any writing.  They each determined that there was no writing on it.

After two hours Jade’s Luck and Jahar heard a large thunking noise as a big spirit approached.  As a large hairy spider leg thunked down in between the party, the spirit noticed them.  Looking up, the two of them could see a forty foot tall wood spider spirit.  The others had no clue what was going on and were getting bored.

Jahar explained that they wanted to get the people to worship the Unconquered Sun in addition to it.  It didn’t have a problem with it.  They talked for a long time.  It was very small when the ruins were whole and it was very far away from him then.  They weren’t a temple to any god and they were populated by people like the group.  The spirit wandered off while Jahar was talking.

They went back to the boat and started to sail over to the other island.  Ceri turned into a bird and flew.  Jade’s Luck told the crew it was okay for them to eat the spider now.

Ceri flew over the other island and surveyed.  It was a much larger island with several settlements.  The island was more rocky and less jungley, more foresty.

As they approached the island, A-dom noticed that it looked familiar to him.  Ceri returned to the boat and let the others know what she had seen.

Since it was getting on towards evening by this point they dropped anchor and slept on the boat for the night.  In the early morning they took a dinghy and sailed over.  Since it was early morning they met up with the fishermen as they were headed for their boats.

Jade’s Luck tried to say hello but the fisherman didn’t speak any language she did.

*A-dom:* (in Uk Muk Muk Luk Chuk) _Hello!_

*Fisherman:* (in Uk Muk Muk Luk Chuk) _He’s Back!  He’s Back! He’s Back! _

The happy fishermen then ran off back towards town.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Do they know you here?_

*A-dom:* _I don’t know.  There was a lot of drinking involved.  Don’t really remember._

Jade’s Luck dragged out of him that he had been here five years ago.  There were many accusations about what A-dom had done here.  A-dom denied everything.

*Jahar:* _What didn’t you do here?_

*A-dom:* _I don’t know._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Our current theory is that he led a raid against the other island_

*A-dom:* _You know, if you hang out with some people from the north, you lose a few months here and there, but you wake up and you’ve got money in your pocket.  So it must have been good._

The group headed inland after the fishermen while Jade’s Luck badgered A-dom about not being properly respectful and honest to his mother.

*Ceri:* _You told her you had a kid already.  Cough it up._

*A-dom:* _Can we go adventuring without the women?_

As the group got to the village, it looked more civilized.  The warriors had metal spears and looked better trained.  They didn’t look like the half-assed militia the other island had.

A-dom greeted the warriors. They were very happy to see A-dom and told him that the chieftain and his daughter were coming.

*A-dom:* (in Old Realm) _Aw ._

*Jahar:* (in High Realm) _What are they saying?_

Since A-dom didn’t know High Realm, he just looked at Jahar funny.

*Jahar:* (in Seatongue) _What are they saying?_

*A-dom:* (in Seatongue) _Oh, uh, the chieftain and his daughter are coming._

Jade’s Luck found out that the villagers knew a few words of Seatongue, so said they shouldn’t speak in that.  The group decided that, since everyone but Ceri spoke Old Realm, that should be the language they used.

A-dom got more nervous when he asked the warrior how the chieftain and his daughter had been since he left and they responded lonely.

Jade’s Luck enjoyed watching A-dom squirm and needled him a little.

Eventually a procession arrived with the chieftain, who was wearing a tiger headdress, his moderately beautiful daughter, and a five year old child with brown hair that looked like A-dom.

*Jade’s Luck:* (to A-dom) _Aren’t you glad you didn’t lie to your mother?_

A-dom was grappled by the overly affectionate woman as she yelled out _Husband!_

She introduced their son as Yuk-Dom.

*Jahar:* _What’s her name, A-dom?_

*A-dom:* _Uk-Dom._

*Jahar:* _No, your wife.  You do know it, right?_

*A-dom:* _I know it. I’m sure!_

She said she had been lonely since he had been stolen and that they had taken retribution on those that had taken him.

*A-dom’s wife:* _We thought you were dead!_

*A-dom:* _I thought I was dead too…  On the high seas!  And finally I found my way back!_

*A-dom’s wife:* _Yes!  Now you can stay here forever!_

*A-dom:* _Yes………_

The others tried to get A-dom to tell them his wife and the villagers that he hadn’t been stolen by the spider people.  He ignored them.

He found out that he hadn’t been coordinated prince yet and they needed to do that.  A-dom thought it was neat that he was a prince.

*Jade’s Luck:* _A-dom, what a lovely wife you have.  Won’t you introduce her to me?_

*A-dom:* (groaning) _Ohhhh._

*Jahar:* (taking pity on A-dom) _Allow me to introduce myself._ (in Uk Muk Muk Luk Chuk) _We have heard so many stories, many of them vague, about A-dom’s lovely wife.  He told me that only you can tell us your name._

A-dom was shocked, and a little disappointed, that Jahar could speak the language.

*A-dom’s Wife:* (looks at Jahar funny and speaking in Uk Muk Muk Luk Chuk) _I am Princess UkYuse.  This is my father, Great Chieftain UkFoojoo.  This is our child, UkDom._

*A-dom:* _I told you that Jahar.  How dare you forget these things.  This is my wife!_

A-dom explained that he had been hit on the head with a rock and found himself on the seas, but didn’t believe the spider people did it.  UkYuse said that it had been them and they had witnesses who saw him dragged off.  A-dom said he wanted to meet these great heroes and she said they’d be at the ceremony.

They were all lead to a big ceremony area where A-dom was led up onto a stage with his wife, father-in-law and his child.  Jade’s Luck looked for spirits in the area, but found none.  Everyone did see three demons walk up onto the stage from behind the stage, though.  One was a puddly thing, one was a purple woman and one was an eight armed ape.  The people looked up in reverence.

The ‘Great Ones’ greeted A-dom and told him he looked different than the last time they had seen him.  He said he had learned more of the ways of the world.  He got the distinct impression that the puddle of ooze didn’t believe him.

Jahar looked over the demons from the crowd.  He got the impression the ape was an barely intelligent combat demon.  The puddle of ooze could have been related to disease or poison and could be intelligent, but couldn’t communicate well with non demons.  The purple lady had shark eyes and had something to do with flesh.  Not overly powerful, but fairly intelligent.

A-dom told the demons he was a child of the dawn.  They said it was good the village would have such a strong protector.  A-dom said he was glad they thought so.

The purple demon then told him they would need a piece of flesh for the ceremony.  A-dom hesitantly held up his arm.  When it peeled off a strip of brown skin, A-dom had to explain that there were complications in the Wyld.

The purple demon asked what he would you the skin combined with.  A-dom didn’t know what his choices were, so was told any living creature on this island.  He tried to say his wife, but they said he already had a binding relationship with her.  He pondered this for a bit.  Eventually he said the chieftain.  The demon chopped off chieftain’s little toe and turned away from the crowd.  A-dom watched as it combined the toe with the brown flesh and formed it into a baby that looked very much like the chieftain and A-dom.  A-dom apologized to the chieftain.  The purple demon then held the child up for the crowd to see.

*Purple Demon;* _Welcome the newest member of the island of Uk Luk Muk Muk Chuk._ (to A-dom) _What is his name?_

*A-dom:* _SteveUk._

*Purple Demon:* _Uk goes first._

*A-dom:* _Oh.  UkSteve._

With the ceremony over, the demons walked off the back of the dais, apparently off a cliff.  The chieftain, highly confused by what to refer to his new son grandson, called for more drinks.  A-dom happily also called for more drinks.  Party commenced.

Jahar went off on his own in the party to gather information.  He talked to UkYuk and found out there were three villages on the island.  One village was ruled by the Great Chieftain’s cousin and the other by a binding creation.  He found out the chieftain’s daughter, the old witch doctor, and the wise women summoned the Great Ones to go rescue the captured A-dom.  They were the ones who saw A-dom being dragged off, along with one other.  The witch doctor and several of the wise women had since died, as well as the other witness.

Jahar excused himself and explained things to Jade’s Luck.

Jahar went over to A-dom and explained things to him.  This went on a strange tangent that led to the following line.

*Paul:* _A-dom, they want you to put the Romance back in Necromancy._

Jahar noticed that he was seriously annoying A-dom’s wife by his presence, so he finished up by telling A-dom they needed a hut close to his, since there were demons about and the group was strongest when together.

*A-dom:* (cheesy voice) _Okay.  I will see what I can do.  I am the PRINCE, after all.  I do have a lot of pull._

*Gabe:* _I wander off.  I leave you with my wife…. Your wife._

*Ryan:* _He probably would be all over a wife swap._ (cheesy pick-up voice) ‘So, you summon demons, aye?  So do I.’[/i]

A-dom went off to party some more while the rest of the group plotted.  Jade’s Luck commented to Gareth that it would be very nice to have a matching fan.

A-dom talked to his wife about after he left.  She told the wise woman she would do anything possible to get him back.  The wise woman brought the others to summon the demon.  His wife just held the knife; she didn’t do the chanting.  After they had two ‘Great Ones’, the ‘Great Ones’ suggested they summon one more.  She said they had been great advisor.

*A-dom:* (cheesy voice) _But now I’m here!  Though I may have to go on a trip now and then.  I shall show you the WORLD!  And possibly my mother._

*UkYuse:* _We can make a special trip to see your mother.  And we can bring her back to join the tribe._

*A-dom:* _Yeah… I don’t think she’d like that._

After the party died down, A-dom and his wife went back to their hut where A-dom performed his husbandly duties.  He was rather drunk, so passed out afterwards.

The group, at least, remembered A-dom’s problem with sleeping and charms ending and decided it would not be good if his wife woke up to the beast.  Jade’s Luck made a nice flower arrangement for A-dom and gave it to Tiger.  So Tiger snuck over to the hut in the early morning and put his hand over A-dom’s mouth.

*Ryan:* _Clearly I’m being attacked._

It took a little bit of work for Tiger get A-dom to not attack him anymore and to explain to A-dom what the problem was.  A-dom put his charm up, then rolled over and went back to sleep.  Tiger woke him up again and made sure he stayed awake this time.

After Tiger left, A-dom waited for his wife to wake up.

*A-dom:* _I’ll spend some time with you, but I have important business to attend to with talking to my friends.  Look, I have flowers for you._

She liked the flowers.

*A-dom:* _Don’t summon any more demons, I mean Great Ones today._

She said that the island would be crowded, since they already had three.  She said the ‘Great Ones’ were advisors and dealt with angry spirits for them and protected them from invaders.

The next day Jade’s Luck wandered around looking for spirits.  She found it odd she wasn’t finding any.  She finally found a rock spirit that was trying to hide.  She found out that the demons had killed most of the spirits to eliminate the competition.

Jade’s Luck went and got Jahar to talk to the rock.  The rock was all for killing the demons.  It said the mucky one liked to live in the pool in a specific direction.  He said the big one just wandered around and the purple one liked to be in the villages.

Jahar started to ask a time question of the spirit, but stopped, saying it couldn’t answer that.  They finished up quickly and wandered away from the rock spirit to make sure it didn’t get in trouble.

Jade’s Luck relayed this new information to the rest of the group.  There was lots of talk about letting Tiger ‘solve the problem.’  As we have come to know, letting Tiger ‘solve the problem’ means letting Tiger kill things.

Jade’s Luck wanted to know if the demons could possess the people on *The Grumpy Craftsman*.  Gareth had no clue.  Jade’s Luck suggested sending the ship away for a bit to make sure they couldn’t.  Gareth was unsure about this course of action.  He did tell Jade’s luck that he had just recently learned a charm that grievously injured demons.

*Gareth:* _I like killing demons.  Almost as much fun as killing pirates.  Only thing better than killing pirates is killing demon pirates._

Jahar checked A-dom over for spells to see what this binding to the island meant.  He found nothing beyond the brotherhood spell, but he couldn’t see the Eclipse pacts upon him either.

*A-dom:* _I’m sure it is just something about having to protect the island and its people from harm.  I should be able to leave on occasion._

*Ceri:* _And, seriously, they’re safer with you gone._

*A-dom:* _I have to say, this is true._


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 20, 2006)

_Synopsis of 9/11/06_

*"I’m sure it had useful parts..." *
*By Alwaystoast*
_ This is from my lousy memory, as the recorder failed to do it’s one and only job. So the lines are not accurate to exactly what people said. But I think I got the general jist of what was going on. The very end of the fight, was recorded._

The group spent a lot of time discussing how to get control of the island away from the demons without upsetting the villagers. Many different plans were put forth and rejected and they (the PCs) were all very witty, except Jahar, who mostly confused people.

A-Dom eventually got bored and decided to go talk to Chief Uk-Fuju. 

*A-Dom*:_ Hi Uk-Dad. I don’t really know what’s going on, on this island, with who is in charge of what. Could you explain it to me?_

Uk-Fuju explained that he was chief of the entire island, and that his cousin, and son were the chiefs of the other towns. The other chiefs pay tribute to him. 

This led to the discussion that A-Dom’s brother in law, was the uncle and step-brother of Uk-Steve (A-Dom’s son with Uk-Fuju) making A-Dom’s brother in law also his nephew. Which also made A-Dom’s wife (Uk-Yuz), his niece and step-daughter (it’s mildly confusing). Uk-Steve is also A-Dom’s son, and brother in law. Currently the line of succession for who will be chief when (should Uk-Fuju die)... is really confusing.

This conversation led to Uk-Fuju explaining that his son, Chuck-Chuck, was made using his other pinky toe and a leopard. Uk-Fuju said it was between a leopard and a dinosaur, but he figured his son would have a better time with the ladies if he was fuzzy not scaly.

*A-Dom:*_ There are Dinosaurs on this island? I so would have chosen a dinosaur if I’d known that. No offense. But I mean, dinosaur child! That’s just too nifty._

A-Dom eventually asked Uk-Fuju what happened to all the old Wise women. He found out that all the original old wise women, involved in the demon summoning had died. There were currently two wise women (just not so old) on the island, one at each village.

So Uk-Fuju took A-Dom to see the dinosaurs, which it turn out were down inside a cave, which was the majority of the interior space of the island.

*A-Dom* (to Uk-Dad):_ It’s very important that you don’t let any of the dinosaurs out. They are holding up the island._

Uk-Fuju was very confused by this.

A-Dom then tried to explain that demons were bad. [A-Dom double botched.] So A-Dom, due to some translation errors told Uk-Fuju something along the lines of“The Great Old Ones are very great, but are you sure they are the best Great Old Ones you can get? Maybe there are some better ones, maybe we can get you more? You deserve the very best and most powerful great old ones possible.”

After realizing his errors, A-Dom simply told Uk-Fuju that he had to speak with Jahar, as he could help summon more powerful Demons for them.

The rest of the group was still discussing strategy.

*Jade’s Luck:*_ Boy this would be a lot easier if we could... make everybody go to sleep for two days, while we kill the demons. Then we could explain it to them when they wake up. Got a spell for that sorcery boy? You know, make everybody on the island go to sleep?_

*Jahar:*_ Well I could summon a demon to make everyone on the island go to sleep._

*Jade’s Luck:*_ No! No summoning demons to help with the problem of too many summoned demons._

*Jahar:*_ Well I really can’t help you then._

The group then had a meeting to discuss what they knew about demons, and what their problem was going to be with getting rid of them. They concluded that their real problem was the demons dematerializing and just walking away. As the group can’t affect dematerialized spirits. 

So the best way to deal with the demons and prevent escape, would to be trap them in a warded area. Then fight them inside that area. However the problem was getting the demon inside a warded area in the first place. The idea of warding the entire island, was determined to be impractical. 

A-Dom took Uk-Fuju to see Jahar.

*Jahar* (in Uk Luk Muk Muk Chuck):_ Ah, chief, we need to speak alone, with me, you, A-Dom and Tiger, all in your hut._

Uk-Fuju is really confused by the idea of being alone with 3 strange men to have a talk. Especially when one of them didn’t even speak his language.

*Jahar* (in Uk Luk Muk Muk Chuck):_ What I need to say can not be said here. Out under the open sky. It is not for the sun to hear._

Uk-Fuju and A-Dom both look confused.

*Jahar* (paraphrased cause I can’t remember his exact words):_ Maybe if I explain it backwards using more complicated and longer words..._

*Jade’s Luck* (interupting Jahar, and starting to speak in Uk Luk Muk Muk Chuck):_ Would you like some Tea chief? I’ll have someone send some tea to your hut so you can all have a nice relaxing talk. _

*Uk-Fuju* (eyes glazed over):_ Yes, that would be nice._

They got to the hut, they were brought tea. After all the servants and women folk left, Jahar nodded A-Dom towards the door. A-Dom blocked the door assuming something bad was about to happen.

Jahar started casting a spell. Uk-Fuju freaked out, Tiger restrained him and held him in place. 



			
				Jahar’s Mind Control Speech said:
			
		

> The Great Ones who lead your society are demons.  They are corrupting
> your people and your culture.  You don't like them, and will help us.
> You will lead your people in doing this.
> 
> ...




Chief Uk-Fuju is magically forced to believe that statement to be the complete and utter truth.

A-Dom then lead the group off to show them the dinosaurs. The found the well like area that led into the cave and looked in upon the vast area, and the small sun glowing inside the center of it. Jahar, Tiger, and Jade’s Luck were all using Spirit Detecting Glance, and could see the sun was a sun spirit. So they started yelling down to the sun who was several hundred feet away, and in the center of a gigantic cave taking up the interior space of the island.

*Jahar:*_ Hello there. _

*Sun Spirit* (Yelling back up at them):_ Hello!_

*A-Dom:*_ Do the dinosaurs hold up the island?_

*Sun Spirit:*_ What? That’s just stupid. _

Jahar then explained why A-Dom thought this, because of the island held up by bugs.

*Gareth:*_ What’s your name? Are you related to the Unconquered Sun?_

*Sun Spirit:*_ Uk-Sun. I’m the Unconquered Sun’s great, great, great Nephew._

*Jahar* (to Gareth):_ You can’t see or hear him can you?_

*Gareth:*_ No but I bet he just answered my question._

Jade’s Luck then translated for everyone who could hear or see the spirit. She continued to do so for the rest of the conversation.

*Jahar:*_ Do you see any demons down there?_

*Uk-Sun* (after looking around a bit):_ Yes, that slimy one is down here. In the swamp. Oozing around._

*Jahar:*_ Oh good. We want to destroy the demons one at a time. So we were hoping to trap him in there with a warding circle. Would that bother you, do you go in and out?_

*Uk-Sun:*_ No I don’t move much._

*Jahar:*_ Say, could you give us a signal? Like make light come out of the hole if the slimy demon leaves the swamp?_

*Uk-Sun:*_ I suppose. _(Looks around a little)_ Well after he comes back._

*Jahar:*_ What do you mean?_

*Uk-Sun:*_ Well he left when you started talking about destroying the demons one at a time... You see there is quite an echo down here when people at the top yell into this gigantic cave._

*Alex:*_ Well, we managed to go a full session before monumentally screwing up.  I think we need a ‘we haven’t screwed up in x number of sessions’ board._

There was then a brief ‘argument’ bout how Jahar thought the demons had already known we wanted to kill them.  The subject was dropped.

*Jahar:*_ How does the slime demon get in and out?_

*Uk-Sun:*_ Well the water gets into the swamp somehow... So there must be a way in and out._

The group then decided to continue heading towards the other village while they sent Ceri off to look for the 8 armed Ape demon. 

The Group finally decides to ambush the Ape Demon just outside of the second town. So they have A-Dom clear an area, then Gareth built a pit (think a ring or a circular trench). Then A-dom wanders off (we’ll deal with that in a minute). Then Jahar built a binding circle inside the pit, out of branches of trees and rocks, leaving off a few pieces so it would not affect the demon until finished. They then covered it over with dirt, so it could not be disrupted.

A-Dom went off to town to make friendly. He found the leader of the town, Chuck-Chuck, who was a Leopard-Beastman created using flesh from the Chieftain Uk-Fuju and a Leopard. Chuck-Chuck and A-Dom got along pretty well. As Chuck-Chuck warmed up to him [and as A-Dom purchased more Presence instantly, as it’s one of his favored abilities, so he could get Chuck-Chuck to like him]. A-Dom managed to get some information about how the local power structure was set up. He also managed to point out that it might be possible for Chuck-Chuck to have offspring with things other then humans. A-Dom also promised to trade a Monkey to Chuck-Chuck for a dinosaur (since Chuck-Chuck had never seen a monkey, and A-Dom told him monkeys make the best ninja...). 

Eventually A-Dom got back to the group. They put A-Dom and Jade’s Luck inside the circle, with Gareth and Tiger hiding in trees nearby, and Jahar hiding behind some bushes, in place to finish the circle. They then had Jade’s Luck bleed into a pot of water, which they put over a small fire. As they were using the smell of virgin blood to attract the demon, but they didn’t know how long it would take. Jade’s Luck decided to lie down to look more weak and helpless.

The 8 armed Ape Demon showed up rather more promptly then they expected. He swung in from the trees and landed just outside the edge of the binding circle.

*A-Dom:* (In Old Realm) _ You want to fight me chicken boy?_

*Ape* (barley able to speak Old Realm in a guttural voice):_ For her blood? _

*Jade’s Luck:* (In Old Realm) _ Hey! He has no right to my blood._

*Ape* (Sad and Confused in Old Realm):_ Oh...just here for the blood. You want to fight me for your blood?_

*Jade’s Luck:* (In Old Realm) _No! I’m all weak and helpless. _

*Ape:* (In Old Realm) _ Maybe you should get a champion_ (looks at A-Dom) _and if I beat champion, I get your blood. _

*Jade’s Luck:* (In Old Realm) _ That doesn’t make any sense at all._

The 8 armed Demon Ape became completely confused by being drawn to a fight... then not having anyone who wanted to fight him.

*Ape* (To A-Dom (In Old Realm)):_ You too weak and cowardly to fight me anyway. Stand no chance against me in single combat._

*A-Dom:* (In Old Realm) _That’s it! I accept!_ *A-Dom makes his club appear*

So the Ape launched at him, and grappled him with all his arms, and took A-Dom along with him as he flew through the air. As this was happening Jahar lunged in and finished the binding circle. So the Demon Ape hit the far side of the binding circle like it was a brick wall... but unfortunately for A-Dom, he kept his grip on A-Dom. So it was much like A-Dom hitting a wall as well.

A-Dom decided to Monkey Leap strait up, and slam the Ape into the ground on the way down. Unfortunatly, the Ape did not agree with him, and A-Dom managed to be the one who hit the ground in the worse possition, still pinned by the Ape. The ape then started to crush A-Dom.

At about this time, everyone else decided to join the one on one combat. The Ape then decided to Bite A-Dom, on the neck, which was very... not good for A-Dom. 

*Ryan:*_ I’m at -4, I’m still standing!_

*Dan:*_ You’re not so much standing, as you are being held up._

Jade’s Luck hit the demon with Castigating Solar Judgment "Die Foul Demon of Darkness" for a stupid amount of Aggravated Damage, twice. Then Tiger hit the horribly wounded Ape, cutting it in half... and knocking A-Dom incapacitated. Tiger then grabbed A-Dom and make sure he didn’t accidentally get his throat torn out as he and the Demon Ape corpse fell to the ground.

*Alex:* _Gareth will hop down and give him a “touch.”_

*Ryan:*_ Dude! *pause* Help! I need an adult!_

*A-Dom* (while Unconscious):_ Err... I clot!_

Gareth then used Touch of Blissful Release on A-Dom. 

Jahar then went over to poke at the demon, to learn from it. Jade’s Luck then walked over.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Are you done?_

*Jahar:*_ Have you ever seen such a wonderful specimen?_

*Jade’s Luck:*_ Probably in half a second._ *zorch* (Jade’s luck turns the body to ash)

*Jahar:*_ I’m sure it had useful parts..._

*Jade’s Luck:*_ You can study the pile of ash._  

*A-Dom* (still unconcious)_ Stupid monkey. _


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 15, 2006)

_Synopsis of 9/25/06_

*"Two monkeys for three slaves!" *

-First third by AO the Overkitty and second two-thirds by AlwaysToast

As Ceri was flying after the demon-ape, she noticed an old man weeping over an old woman in the forest.  Figuring she could easily find the ape later, she flew down a little away from the man and changed into her human form.  As she approached the old man, he was kneeling next to the old woman, stooped over her.

*Ceri:* _Are you alright?_

*Old Man:* _She is so sick._

*Ceri:* _She wasn’t this bad when you left?_

*Old Man:* _No._

Leaning over to inspect the old woman, Ceri noticed that the old woman’s body was covered in wyld soars and other dark lesions.  The wyld soars appeared to be causing all of her extremities to be rotting off.

*Old Man:* _You cannot cure her alone.  She is sick because the gods failed her.  They said their servants would protect her.  The leaders were not wise, but they were made to do the impossible, so they could do anything to keep her safe.  Their mates were made to keep safe all that they conquered.  For keeping things the same while always changing is their strength.  There were advisors to both to council them on how best to do their jobs, but nothing good can be said of them now.  The last were made to serve all, to make sure all the little things were done, for they are weak but they are many.  Despite their hubris, they continue to try._

When the man then turned to face Ceri she recognized him as not a man but Luna.  And Luna’s face was filled with anger.

*Luna:* _Why have the Exalted forgotten their duties?  Why are you letting Gaia die?_

As Luna looked back down at where the woman was lying, Ceri looked down and realized she now at the roof of the world, looking down at all of Creation.  She could see all of the Wyld soars and dark areas that were spread out across Creation.

Ceri then snapped back to reality, noticing she was still flying along, but now she was plummeting towards the ground.  She managed to pull out of her nose dive and get back up to a respectable height.  She noticed it was now much later and the demon ape’s path turned around to head back towards the group, so she turned around and flew back.  She managed to get back to the group just as Jade’s Luck finished off the demon ape.

*Gareth:* _ I believe that the Purple Demon, once she knows we’re trying to kill them, will move to the main village very quickly.  I doubt it will take her long at all to notice that Uk-Fuju has been minded by Jahar and will possibly be able to counterspell it.  If she can, she can easily spell a tale of us trying to take over their island and overthrow the great ones to oppress the people.  The demons also know that A-dom doesn’t actually look like he used to so she can use this to say he is an imposter that we are trying to foist on the island to take over.

I believe that Jahar, Jade’s Luck and Tiger need to high tail it for the village to take care of the situation there.  They are powerful enough and have the right abilities to take on the demons alone if necessary.  The chief concern is making sure the demons don’t mess with Uk-Fuju or A-dom’s wife and children.

I would like Ceri are going to have to stay behind and protect A-dom.  After I finish binding up A-dom for this hour I can make a litter and we can carry him.  We should be able to protect A-dom and ourselves.

A-dom needs people to forget who he is._

Jade’s Luck agreed to A-dom needing to be forgotten, but wasn’t sure about the rushing back to the village.  Jahar objected to referring to what he did to Uk-Fuju as minding.  Jahar felt that the purple demon would go to whatever village the Solars didn’t.  Gareth felt she’d still go to the Head Chieftain’s village, since he was the power head on this island.

Jahar suggested that they go to all of the villages quickly, but no one else thought that was a viable plan.

They argued for eighteen minutes until A-dom woke up.

*A-dom:* _It hurts.  Make it better._

*Gareth:* _I’m working on it.  You shouldn’t feel too bad.  I already gave you the feel good touch._

*A-dom:* _I need an adult._

*Jade’s Luck:* _A-dom.  The demons know who your family is._

*_A-dom groans_*

*Jade’s Luck:* _The demons know who you are._

*A-dom:* _Can we kill them now?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Oh, um, well, you’re kind of in the owwie place._

*A-dom:* _Did I win?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Yes.  The demon is all a nice pile of ashes now._

*A-dom:* _Oh, uh, I don’t do that…_

*Tiger:* _She did it after you beat it._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Jahar was looking at it for parts._

*Jahar:* _I was just LOOKING at it._

*Jade’s Luck:* _But it might be a good idea for people to forget who you are.  Can you not do any muffin catastrophies or anything like that?_

*Gareth:* (to A-dom) _We need people to forget who you are.  It is very important that you *DO NOT LIE* to us.  Very, VERY important._

*A-dom:* _Okay._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Something like ‘you’re a circle member, we don’t remember you because you’re hiding from the demons.’ That would be good.  Cause we’re all about the killing of the demons._

*Gareth:* _No saying you’re a new solar coming from who knows where or Queen of Atlantis or Jade’s Luck’s poor, tortured victim._

*A-dom:* _I AM that, though.  I am her poor, tortured victim.  Look at me._

*Gareth:* _Yes, but when you do that, things are always worse when we remember you again._

*A-dom:* _Should things be written down that don’t reference me?_

*Gareth:* _I don’t have any paper._

*A-dom:* _If this doesn’t work, it is officially not my fault and you have to go find me a new island.  If my family dies, it’s on your heads._

Jade’s Luck worried that going to protect his family would paint a target on them.  Gareth pointed out that they already had a target on their heads because they were the leaders of the island.

Jade’s Luck argued a little over her concerns for the family and everyone in the village dieing if a fight broke out.

*A-dom:* _Ready?  To forget everything you just planned?_

*Gareth:* _You’ll just have to refresh our memories._

A-dom then erased himself from existence.  Gareth tried hard to not forget A-dom, buying another dot of Lore, but failed like everyone else to remember him.  Gareth knew what he was doing to this strange man and the brotherhood spell allowed him to know exactly where he was, but everything else was a complete blank.

*A-dom:* _Hi Gareth.  I got hurt by a demon._

*Gareth:* _Who are you?_

*A-dom:* _I’m A-dom._

*Jade’s Luck:* _You poor thing.  How did you get so hurt._

*A-dom:*_ The demon monkey._

*Gareth:* _You really shouldn’t let demons do that._

*A-dom:* _I agree._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Did it attack you before we trapped it?  I’m so sorry.  We should have killed it sooner._

*A-dom:* _Yes.  I agree.  I have family.  The demon is going to kill them._

*Jade’s Luck:* _That’s not good.  So we should kill the demons first._

*A-dom:* _You should kill the demons first.  I should lay here._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Yes.  You should get better.  Why do I feel like I know you?_

*A-dom:* _Because you’re bat- crazy?_

That didn’t set off Judge’s Ear, so Gareth figured A-dom truly believed this.

*Jade’s Luck:* _poor thing.  You’re delirious._

*A-dom:* _Long story short.  There’s demons.  They want to kill me and my family.  I used a charm for everyone to forget me, so everyone doesn’t know me.  But they still want to kill my family, I think, because my family is in charge._

*Jade’s Luck:* _So you’re a prince on this island?_

*A-dom:* _Yes. I’m the son of Uk-Chuck.  No wait… uh… _

*Tiger:* _Uk-Fuju?_

*A-dom:* _Uk-Fuju!  And Uk-Youse is my wife._

A-dom noticed Ceri’s strange look at him.

*A-dom:* (to Ceri) _I’m your husband!_

*Ceri:* _Once upon a time._

*Jahar:* _Okay. You made everyone forget you.  What is your goal now?_

*A-dom:* _My goal?  To help you guys defeat the demons while I sit here and try not to bleed more? As soon as Gareth is finished fixing me, I’m going to help you._

Jahar asked where they should go first.  A-dom stressed that they should go to Uk-Fuju’s village first, since that was where his family was.

Jahar was pretty sure A-dom was being truthful, because, amazingly enough, A-dom was being truthful.

*Gareth:* _He hasn’t dinged._

*A-dom:* (to Jahar) _Your moms a bitch._

*Gareth:* _Still hasn’t dinged._

*Jahar:* _You apparently have some knowledge of my family history.  My grandmother is a bitch too._

*A-dom:* _That’s a scary thought.  I haven’t met her yet._

*Jahar:* _I hope she’s dead._

Jahar asked Gareth if he could make a litter that could be mounted on a large wind wolfhound.

*Gareth:* _Probably.  Wouldn’t he just drop to the ground when the wolf goes poof?_

*Jahar:* _Well you’d want him off the wolfhound before the eight hours is up or the winds will tear through the litter._

*_Paul lets loose a belly laugh_|*

*A-dom:* _I don’t like this conversation!_

Jahar asked Gareth what he’d need to build the litter.  Gareth gave a list of items.  Jade’s Luck brought up the nearby village and asked if they should go visit it.  A-dom said no.  Jahar thought it would be a good idea to check it out.

*A-dom:* _No! Uk-Fuju’s!  The village is fine.  I checked on it earlier, you just don’t remember._

Jahar, Tiger, and Jade’s Luck wandered out into the forest.  Jahar and Tiger brought back sticks while Jade’s Luck found everything else.

Once Gareth finished binding up A-dom he put the litter together while Jahar cast his spell to summon the wolfhound.  A-dom coughed blood at it.  They securedA-dom on the litter and then the litter on the wolfhound.

As they started walking towards Uk-Fuju’s village, Jade’s Luck wondered why they were marching towards the village of innocent mortals.  She then told Ceri the tale of the village on Elemental island where everyone died.

Gareth looked over at A-dom and noticed something.

*Gareth:* _Hey, Jahar.  You gave him your bracers._

*Jahar:* _What?!_

*Tiger:* _yeah.  Why did you give him an artifact.  That makes no sense._

*Gareth:* _I’m just going to go along with his story that he is using a charm to erase himself from existence and he is actually part of our group.  Because he’s not lying about any of this._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Okay._

*A-dom:* _I hate muffins._

*Gareth:* _That’s a lie.  So now we know the charm is working._

*A-dom:* _I break for Malfeans._

*Gareth:* _I think that’s a… truth._

*Jade’s Luck:* _What do you break for Malfeans?_

*A-dom:* _Usually Malfeans._

Ceri turned into a bird and flew up to do a survey.  She noticed that a runner had been dispatched from Chuck-Chuck’s village and was heading towards Uk-Fuju’s village.  She flew down and told the group.

*Jahar:* _Jade’s Luck.  You and I want to go intercept him._ (pause) _Tiger, if we shout, you want to run fast and trip him?_

As an after thought, the rest of the group all turned to Tiger and said, _No killing._

*Tiger:* _I can go along with that.  I guess._

*A-dom:* _Bring him closer.  I’ll chew on him._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Are you a cannibal?_ (pause) _Not that there is anything wrong with that._

*A-dom:* _I’m not answering that question.  What I happen to do on Friday nights while alone…_

Jade’s Luck and Jahar stood right in the guy’s path and waited while the others hung out to the sides.  Tiger made sure to hide himself well.

As the runner approached, he spotted Jahar and Jade’s Luck and ran up to them.

*Runner:* _I found you._

*Jahar:* _You found us?_

*Runner:* _Yes, you are the strange ones, yes?_

*Jahar:* _Yes._

* Runner:* _The Great Old One wanted me to deliver to you a message. She wishes to negotiate with one of you._ (Pause) _So send your negotiator to Chuck-Chuck’s villiage alone, and there will be nice peaceful negotiation._

*Jade’s Luck:* _ And if not?_

*Runner:* _I do believe women and children start dying._

*Jahar:* _You’re women and children?_

*Runner:*  (confuse) _She was unclear about that._

*Jade’s Luck:* _So your Great Old One is going to..._

*Runner*  (thinking real hard): _They must be your women and children._

*Jahar:* _We don’t have any women and children._

*Jade’s Luck:* _We don’t have any women and children. I’m the only women... well no._

*Jahar:* _Maybe the Great Old One is going to kill your own people._

*Runner:* _That’s possible._

*Jahar:* _You find that as odd?_

*Runner:* _Wel, nowl I’d really only one of you to show up._

*Jahar:* _Are you afraid of the Great Old ones?_

Runner looks at Jahar like he’s stupid.

*Jahar*  (in High Realm): _I think our friend is waiting right here waiting for a reply. So we should talk in a different language._

*Jade’s Luck*  (in High Realm): _Right. Which is good cause I can barely speak Uk Luk Muck Muck Chuck. _

*Jahar*  (in High Realm): _Well I can bind any agreement we make with the demon, but I don’t think we really want to negotiate with it. But it’s going to start killing people if we don’t show up and negotiate showing some sort of face._

*Jade’s Luck*  (in High Realm):_ Well the question is, is she going to start killing people, or is the other one going to do it._

*Jahar*  (in High Realm): _Unknown._

*Jade’s Luck*  (in High Realm): _Cause I feel I can hold my own against this thing._

Jade’s Luck wanders over to talk to A-Dom. Jahar and the Runner follow.

*Jade’s Luck*  (in High Realm to A-Dom): _If the demon forgot you, and is in the villiage, would you like to come along?_ (Pause) _Well when you’re feeling better?_

*A-Dom:* _No, cause I remember them looking at me and going “you’re weird,” and I said “yea, I’m a solar,” and they said “oh that makes sense,” so they can tell that I’m..._ (pause) _not mortal._

*Jade’s Luck:* _ Ah, that’s good to know._

*Ryan:* _Any problem you have, just take a lighter to it. _


*Jahar*  (in High Realm): _So obviously it’s a trap and we have to send in a sacrificial lamb who can survive. I can enforce any agreement that we come to with this demon, but I don’t think we want to come to an agreement with this demon._

Ceri, and Tiger come out of the woods to join this discussion, since Jade’s Luck already moved over to A-Dom and Gareth, and Jahar and the Runner followed her. The group starts discussing things.

*Jahar*  (in High Realm, halfway through a though):_ wait... we all speak High Realm right?_

Ceri looks at him funny.

*Jade’s Luck*  (in Old Realm): _We’ll I’ll just translate into Old Realm for her._

Ceri looks at her funny.

Gareth hands the Runner some Beef Jerky. 

*Jahar*  (looking exasperated switches to Low Realm): _Do you at least speak low realm?_

*Ceri*  (in Sea Tongue) : _I don’t understand. I speak Sea Tongue and a number of barbarian languages. _

*Jade’s Luck*  (in Sea Tongue): _But he might know Sea Tongue._

*Ceri*  (in Sea Tongue): _I barley care what you all are saying anyway, so go right ahead._

*Tiger*  (in Hoen Ba):_ Do you speak Hoen Ba?_ (Pause, realizes everyone speaks Sea Tongue)_ Well at least we have some languages in common..._

The Runner communicates with Gareth via basic pantomime that he would like some water. Gareth gives him some.

*Jahar*  (in Sea Tongue): _I don’t know Hoen Ba._ (To Ceri) _So you don’t want to be involved in this conversation, as you are kind of in this group with us._

*Lori:* _That was Lori speaking not Ceri._

*Alex:* _But it sounds so much better when Ceri says it. So it’s going in the synopsis that way._

*Jahar*  (in Sea Tongue): _The Runner has a message for us from the Great Old One, the Purple One, who resides in Chuck Chuck now, who asks us, she requests, an emissary, a single one, to negotiate with her. And if this does not happen, women and children start dying. The runner is a little confused about who’s women and children._

Jahar glances over at the Runner to see if he is following the conversation, which he isn’t cause he’s just kind of standing around drinking water and eating beef jerky that Gareth gave him.

Rest of conversation in Sea Tongue, unless otherwise noted.

*Jahar:* _While I can hold it to any agreement we come to, I think all we want is them off this island._

*Jade’s Luck:* _No we want them out of creation. Preferably destroyed._

*Jahar*  (kind of deflated): _That’s actually what I ment._

*Ceri:* _Well they go back to malfeas, not really destroyed, destroyed._

*Jade’s Luck*  (very happy): _Oh yes you can._

*Tiger:* _Soon... Give me two days... then I can make it permanent._

*Jahar:* _So what do we do? This runner is waiting to take a message back to the Purple Lady._

*Gareth:* _Actually I think he’s waiting to take our representative back._

*Jade’s Luck:* _We could always ask him cause he’s standing right there._

Everybody looks at the Runner.

*Jahar:* _I did, and he said “that would be great.”_

*A-Dom*  (point’s at Jade’s Luck): _...with the whole “I eat demons for breakfast.”_

*Jahar:* _Which is true but I can make the agreements binding which is a benefit as well. This is ether a honest negotiation, or an honest negotiation with a large trap laid on top of it._

*Jade’s Luck*  (confused):_ Why would it be an honest negotiation?_

*Jahar:* _We killed their only warrior._

*Jade’s Luck:* _We killed their obvious warrior._

*A-Dom:* _Ok we have a plan._ (looking at Jade’s Luck)_ You go in and kill things, and if you need us you spuush! *makes flamy noises and pantomimes an anima growing outwards*_

*Jahar*  (to A-Dom): _maybe you should stay here._

*A-Dom*  (happy due to the pain reduction charm Gareth put on him): _Oh, no I’m fine. I feel great, I could go for a walk._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Should I insist the negotiation happen a ways away from the villiage? So that... you know mortals..._

The group discusses any alternate locations they could use to have a “good faith” negotiation, unfortunately the only location similar to what they want, is the location where they ambushed and killed the 8 armed demon ape. So the group decides to tell the Runner that they will send their emmassary will arrive in a half an hour.

*A-Dom:* _ I know, the sacrifice pit!_

*Jahar:* _The WHAT?_

*A-Dom:* _Sacrifice pit._

*Jahar:* _What?_

*A-Dom*  (very slow): _Sac-ri-fice Pit. There was a large clearing around it. It’s in town._

*Jahar:* _What’s in the sacrifice pit?_

*A-Dom:* _Umm... things they sacrifice?_

*Jahar:* _Can you describe it?_

*A-Dom:* _There is a pit. There is a... chopping block, made out of stone._

*Jahar:* _This might be a good place to meet the demon._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well it will make her feel right at home. Keep my mind on the buisness at hand._

*Jahar*  (in Uk Luk Muck Muck Chuck, to the Runner): _Tell the Great Old One we..._

*Jahar*  (stops and turns back to Jade’s Luck): _Are you comfortable to meeting with the demon in the sacrifice pit?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _No._

*Jahar:* _What?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _No. And that’s good. Cause you should never be COMFORTABLE meeting with a demon in a sacrifice pit. _

*Jahar:* _Oh._

The group breaks into an argument at this point about what village they are going to. Everyone blames Ryan for naming this location Uk Luk Muck Muck Chuck. 

*A-Dom:* _Yea you’re going to Chuck-Chuck’s villiage, not Uk-Fuju’s villiage._ (Very happy) _They're probably already dead._

*Jade’s Luck:* _You don’t have to sound that happy about it._

*Jahar*  (in Uk Luk Muck Muck Chuck, to the Runner): _Tell the Great Old One we..._

Jahar and Jade’s Luck start arguing about problems killing demons because they can dematerialize. Tiger wants the group to delay, but A-Dom expresses his desire for this to be taken care of right away.

*Jahar*  (in Uk Luk Muck Muck Chuck, to the Runner, for the third time): _Tell the Great Old One we are sending out emissary to meet with her in an hour. Only the emissary will enter the village will enter the village. We would like the meeting to be inside the Sacrifice Pit. With Few to no mortals around._

The Runner looks at Jahar like’s he is crazy when he talks about meeting in the Sacrifice pit, but runs off to deliver the message.

*Runner:* _What’s an “hour?”_

*Jahar:* _Unit of time... short..._

The group explains what an hour is accurately, based on how far the sun moves through the sky, so the Runner is not totally confused. Then the Runner leaves. Then the group moved as close to the Village of Chuck-Chuck as they felt safe, without actually going into it.

*Jahar*  (to Jade’s Luck): _Well get to it._ (Turns to Ceri who has been standing with the group the entire time) _So what’s going on in the village?_ (Ceri looks at him like he’s an idiot) _Oh I just assumed you’d been flying around. Could you go check? I don’t want to send her into an actual trap, like the entire village. She’ll feel really bad if she has to kill the village._

*Jade’s Luck:* _I won’t do that, I’ll just bounce away. Just villagers I can take care of that, I can run away._

So Ceri flys off, and doesn’t see anything strange, abnormal, or trap like going on in the village. 

The Runner comes back... with spots in his eyes from trying to tell time by looking directly at the sun. 

*Jade’s Luck*  (Uk Luk Muck Muck Chuck to the Runner): _Tea?_

*The rest of the Party:* _Where the hell did that come from?_

*Gabe:* _You know, I completely believe she can pull tea out of nowhere._

The Runner escorted Jade’s Luck into the village. Tiger of course snuck after them to get as closes as he could without getting spotted. 

The group starts discussing things exploding.

*A-Dom:* _Can we please not kill mortals?_

*Jahar:* _What?_

*A-Dom:* _Those things that fall down, that when we do bad things. Yea, those. I don’t want to  this up._

The group moves even closer to the village so they can be as close as possible. The group then argues about how far out of the village they agreed to stay. So they decide that if they are still among the trees, they are not in the village. 

So Jade’s Luck enters the village. On the way in Jade’s Luck activated a few charms... making her glow... just short of the level of glow that might be considered the “help” signal. So she was all impressive when she approached. The approached the Sacrifice pit, which was a ten foot deep pit in the ground with a four foot earthen wall around the top (so a 14 ft leap to get out of it). At the bottom she saw a humanoid in a black robe with a deep cowl covering it’s head, along with the “stone chopping block” as described by A-Dom. 

Jade’s Luck jumped down into the pit. She then saw the leopard like head under the cowl.

This conversation is in Sea Tongue. 

*Cowled Figure*  (very happy): _Well hello there._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Are you the Great Old One?_

*Chuck-Chuck:* _Oh, no, I’m Chuck-Chuck._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well, hello Chuck-Chuck._

*Chuck-Chuck:* _I am the leader of this village, I am here to negotiate for the Great Old One. She thought you might be coming to attack her._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Oh... why would she think that?_

*Chuck-Chuck*  (Shrugs): _Apparently, it’s what you do._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well is your Great Old One a Demon? Cause I defiantly don’t like them._

*Chuck-Chuck:* _Me not know word, “Demon.” No word like that in Uk Luk Muck Muck Chuck. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _So the runner mentioned something about the slaughter of innocents._

*Chuck-Chuck*  (confused): _Umm... I wasn’t told anything about that._

Jade’s Luck explains what they were told by the Runner.

*Chuck-Chuck:* _Hmm... Ah ha, her ruse worked. She is a very wise Great Old One._

*Jade’s Luck:* _So you don’t think it was her intent to harm any of your people._

*Chuck-Chuck*  (happy): _Nope. She is a very smart Great Old One._

*Jade’s Luck:* _So who does she hurt?_

*Chuck-Chuck:* _Umm... no one really. Occasionally she makes people out of... things..._

*Jade’s Luck:* _So what gets sacrificed in this pit?_

*Chuck-Chuck:* _Goats... occasional person from the other islands... to the Great Old One *makes a horrific noise in place of a name*._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Which one is that?_

*Chuck-Chuck:* _The eight armed one. He really liked sacrifices, thought we should have them more often._

*Jade’s Luck:* _What about the Purple Lady?_

*Chuck-Chuck:* _Nope, didn’t like the sacrifices so much._

*Jade’s Luck:* _So what does she like?_

*Chuck-Chuck:* _Umm... she likes getting more flesh for making more creatures._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Hmm... that’s very odd._

*Chuck-Chuck:* _Yes well. _(Looking at himself) _I can’t complain really. I like being me. I have a new brother-in-law. But we can’t figure out where the other half came from... she got some flesh from somewhere... but can’t remember where or who._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Oh._

*Chuck-Chuck:* _Anyway the Great Old One would like to arrange for your people to not kill her. In exchange she will live on this island, and not kill anyone. Unless in self defense._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well of course, I’ll have to talk to my people about this._

*Chuck-Chuck:* _Of course. I even have it as a written out form. _(He hand’s Jade’s Luck a piece of paper full of text in Old Realm).

*Liz:* _ I bet this is Loop-hole-rific._

As Jade’s Luck reads it over, she finds it to be a rather complex, and thorough document which is basically what Chuck-Chuck said, but covers more specifics. 

Chuck Chuck also explains that they may bring the “Diplomat” to enforce the contract as well. 

Jade’s Luck takes it back to Gareth to read it. So she hops out of the pit.

*Basics of the Contract:* 
On the contract, Zokaz is written in Demonic script. Which prevented them from leaning the name until they talked to her. 

This deal is with Zokaz and only Zokaz (also known as the Purple Lady). 

The Exalts on the island will not kill, attempt to kill, attack, attempt to destroy her physical form, physically torture, attempt to banish, or bring in others to kill or do any of the things listed to Zokaz. 

Zokaz will stay on this island.

Zokaz will not kill any human except in self defense. She will not torture, maim wound, unreasonably hurt, mortals as well, unless in self defense. 

Zokaz will not help summon or encourage the summoning of Great Old Ones (Demons), Fair Folk, Undead or other “unseemly beings.” 

Zokaz has a right to keep any flesh given to her willingly from a donor, or the flesh of animals given to her by a mortal. She has the right to make that flesh into beings/creatures as she sees fit. She has the right to perform functions that will let get flesh, as long as she does not kill anyone and the person with whom she is negotiating voluntarily submits to anything they ask her to do to themselves.

Chuck Chuck will oversee the negotiations and sign the papers as well as a witness. The Exalts will sign it, Chuck Chuck will sign it, and then Zokaz will sign it.

**

The group goes into great discussion about if this is a good deal or not. Jade’s Luck also explained all the information she got out of Chuck Chuck. So really the major problem was: They can’t kill the demon, and she can keep making “things” with donated flesh. Tiger was very opposed to this idea, and A-Dom kept yelling “_no killing my Son!_”

Jahar was concerned that she could turn the villagers against them. So the group decided that some provisions needed to be added to the agreement. There was VAST arguing about what should be included, and exactly how it should be spelled out.

Jade’s Luck and Ceri were the two big supporters of the agreement. Which made Jahar very nervous. 

*Tiger:* _Think positive Jahar, they are slowly being worn down. Eventually they’ll let you summon demons._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Maybe we can get it to agree to worship the Unconquered Sun?_

Everyone in the group with Occult (and Gareth who has no occult) kind of gets a convulsive twitch and *Jahar says:* _Nope, that’s not going to happen._

Tiger again brought up the idea of killing anything the demon made, the moment it was “born.” A-Dom brought up Tiger’s “hobby” of killing orphans again. Tiger argued that they were not orphans...

*Gabe:* _I’m writing this down._

*Liz:* _Will there be a pie chart!?!_

*Things they added to the Contract:* 

No more promoting Warlike Culture. Specifically: no promoting raiding or aggressive actions. Self Defense and encouraging Self Defense is OK.

Zokaz may not be a Ruler or Leader in any form. She may act as an advisor, but only if someone asks her to provide advise.

No turning the populous against us, or our religion(s).

*********

Gareth wrote these out with his bureaucracy-fu, using charms. Specifically got 8 successes on writing them. Gareth when totemic, so everyone got to see the giant golden grizzly bear, sitting there, leaning over, looking at the paperwork. 

*Jade’s Luck:* _Wow, that paper work’s really a bear, huh?_

*A-Dom*  (to Gareth): _Oh my god, we’re natures enemies... sharks and bears..._

Everybody looks at A-Dom like he’s crazy. 

The group then all signed the modified version of the contract. 
A-Dom
Jade’s Luck
Gareth
Sesus Weijin Jahar
Patient Tiger
Ceri

Jade’s Luck and Jahar went back to the sacrifice pit to discuss things with Chuck-Chuck. Chuck-Chuck was nervious as he didn’t really like waiting around in the Sacrifice Pit.

*Lori:* _But, we picked it because it’s mortal free._

*Paul:* _Chuck-Chuck would disagree with that statement. _

*Jahar*  (to Chuck-Chuck in Uk Luk Muck Muck Chuck): _My what an unpleasant place. You know how the Great Old One was afraid we were coming to kill her..._ (Chuck-Chuck starts looking really nervous) _We were afraid she was going to try to kill us. And if that happens sometimes there are casualties in the area. So we wanted it in an area where your mortals wouldn’t die. So really we were thinking about you. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _We figured most people not stupid enough to hang around sacrifice pit if big noisy fight. _

They hand over the agreement and point out that there are some changes.

*Chuck-Chuck:* _Ok, you wait here._

Chuck-Chuck goes through a small door on one side of the sacrifice pit. 

Jahar things of something he wanted to add to the contract.

*Jahar:* _Don’t worry, we can always write it in. We have the contract._

*Jade’s Luck:* _No we can’t, Chuck Chuck just walked off with it. _

*Jahar:* _Well at least we haven’t signed it yet... wait..._

Jade’s Luck looks at Jahar like he’s an idiot. 

About twenty minutes later, the group feels a tingly sensation along their spine. Chuck-Chuck comes with Zokaz (the Purple Lady), and hands them the signed (by everyone) contract. 

*Zokaz*  (to Jahar): _Now if you would care to enforce it as well._

*Jahar:* _One question, are you the one driving away all the local spirits?_

Zokaz explains that it was the slime demon who was doing that. And that he has left the area and she has no way to track him. On top of which, she just signed a contract with them stating that she would stay on this island. 

Jahar then bound the contract as written, and everyone, including Zokaz, Chuck-Chuck, and Jade’s Luck put their hands in.

*Jahar:* _What’s your Name?_

*Zokaz:* _Zokaz._ (Pronouced Zo Kaz)

*Dan:* _So did we actually succeed at something?_

*Gabe:* _Well we just agreed to let this demon live on our island Forever. _

*Lori:* _Shut up, we succeeded, we didn’t let any mortals die. This is the best deal we can get._

*Dan:* _And the cherry on top: The island DID NOT SINK!_

GM breaks down laughing, as the benchmark for success in his game, is “_No Islands were sunk in the conclusion of this plan._”

*Jade’s Luck:* _Would you like to have tea with us and meet the rest of the group._

Zokaz didn’t need tea, but she was willing to come meet the rest of them, since they couldn’t attack and kill her.

*Jahar:* _Why do you like it here?_

*Zokaz:* _Are you kidding me? Dinosaurs! As soon as someone asks me to combine them with a dinosaur... _(claps her hands together and starts looking all happy)_ You want have a kid with a dinosaur?_ (Jahar starts thinking about this...)

Jade’s Luck started discussing importing monkeys to the island..

They pumped Zokaz for information about the other demons, but basically got very little. 

*A-Dom:* _So we don’t know where the blob went? Great so we have a 1 in 6 chance that we are going to get back to a dead spider island._

*Jahar*  (to A-Dom): _I think we can remember you now._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Wait what about the slime demon..._

*A-Dom*  (who everyone now remembered): _Too late._

*Zokaz*  (remembering who A-dom is): _Wow, that’s so annoying._

The group discusses A-Dom’s current and future children, and how freakish they will appear, and what they will do about them.

*A-Dom:* _I need an adult! What the hell is wrong with this group!?!_

They then started discussing things that Zokaz has made on the island. Chuck Chuck, Uk Steve, and a Crab-Goat. Apparently the Crab-Goat went off into the ocean and hasn’t been seen since. “_Part human works best, cause then they are smarter and don’t wander off as much._”

*Jahar:* _Wow, you could use crab-goats to defend your mountainous island home... _

Group decides to go Chuck Chuck’s village so they would be more comfortable.

So the group realized that they could question Zokaz about the night Prince A-Dom disappeared five years ago. 

According to Zokaz, the slime demon was summoned first, then the villagers summoned Zokaz to translate for the slime demon, then they helped the villagers summoned the 8 armed demon ape.

*A-Dom:* _I never remember to ask the right ing questions. Cause if I’d known he_ (slime demon) _would have been first on the list!_

*Zokaz:* _The villagers explained that the Prince had been kidnapped in the middle of the night. So the demons went off to look for him, and we saw him sailing away in a boat from another village. So we encourage the villagers to go and get their prince back._

*Jahar:* _Who actually saw this?_

*Zokaz:* _The other two, they have very good night sight. _

*Jahar:* _Fancy that._

*Zokaz*  (to A-Dom): _So why were you fleeing with people from the other village?_

*A-Dom*  (confused): _There were other villagers there?_

*Zokaz:* _You were drinking a lot, weren’t you?_

*A-Dom:* _Yea, I was..._

*Jahar:* _Wait, so there actually was an attack?_

*Zokaz:* _Well they kidnapped him. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _We don’t think he was kidnapped. We think he didn’t want to forfill all his marital duties. _

*Zokaz*  (To A-Dom): _Were you from that Pirate Island originally?_

*Everyone but A-Dom:* _Pirate Island?!?_

*A-Dom*  (dead pan): _I don’t know what you are talking about... There is no Pirate Island around here._ *DING: _Gareth’s lie detection goes off_*

Gareth starts looking all happy and fondling his sword.

*A-Dom*  (looking at Gareth): _No, no, nonono, No._

*A-Dom*  (to Jade’s Luck): _We don’t need to kill the Pirates..._

*Jade’s Luck:* _No you’re talking to the wrong person. I have the demon fetish, he_ (Gareth) _has the Pirate Fetish._

*Jahar*  (to Zokaz): _What do the Pirates do?_

*Zokaz:* _Well mostly they go raiding in other areas. But occasionally they dress up as locals of the different islands and start trouble._

*Gareth*  (happy): _Ah! Clearly people we need to * deal*  with._

*Zokaz:* _Now I suppose it’s possible that they dressed up as villagers from Yuk Yuk Glore, and helped... someone... escape from here. But really that won’t be my fault._

*Jahar*  (looking at A-Dom): _No... not your fault..._

*A-Dom:* _You know... I really don’t like the fact that the demon is... On * your*  side. Look_ (to Zokaz)_, your going to..._

*Zokaz:* _Nope, your not doing anything to me. I have a contract._

*A-Dom:* _But... but... play nice!_

*Zokaz:* _I’m a DEMON. I don’t have to play nice._

*A-Dom*  (to Gareth): _Please don’t kill my drinking buddies!_

*Tiger:* _So... you were a pirate!_

*A-Dom:* _I can’t ing remember... we were drinking. A lot. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _Aren’t your “drinking buddies” responsible for all those people on the spider island getting slaughtered?_

*A-Dom:* _Not really?_

*Gareth:* _I think they need to be taught a lesson..._

The group then remembered they were trying to get back the villagers of Yuk Yuk Glor.  So they negotiate with Chuck Chuck for the slave women.

*A-Dom:* _We want to trade you something for your three slave women._

*Chuck-Chuck*  (happy and enthusiastic): _Two Monkeys!_

*A-Dom:* _Deal! Wait, let me make sure Tiger and Jade’s Luck are ok with that._ (Explaining to Tiger and Jade’s Luck) _Two monkeys for three slaves, that’s a pretty good deal right?_

*Jade’s Luck:* _Just the normal ones, not the manse ones._

*Chuck-Chuck:* _Two monkeys for three slaves! You_ (Jahar) _do the flashy thing!_

So Jahar bound the contract between A-Dom and Chuck-Chuck so they could take the slaves right away.

*A-Dom:* _I’m sure that agreement can’t come back and bite me on the ass..._

They then found out that Uk-Fuju’s cousin was married to one of the women who was taken as a slave, so they were going to have to go to the third village to discuss that.

Somehow, they started discussing having Chuck-Chuck make introductions for them on other islands. Specifically the Pirate Island.

*Chuck-Chuck:* _I don’t go to Pirate Island. It’s dangerous. It’s full of Pirates._

*Jahar:* _oh, I guess that’s reasonable._

*Chuck-Chuck:* _Plus some of the Pirates make with the glowy. _

Tiger and Jahar’s heads snap around at this comment. 

*A-Dom:* _Some of the Pirates may have something to do with a large conglomerate of Pirates to the south._

*Jahar:* _The Lintha Family?_

They tied to find out what kind of glowy from Chuck-Chuck, then realized A-Dom should be a better source of information.

*A-Dom:* _I don’t ing know! I avoided those people when I was a mortal you dumb shits!_

*Jahar:* _Were they Dragon-Bloods or something else?_

*A-Dom:* _Probably Dragon-Bloods. If they were the short-tall ones, I wouldn’t know, cause they mind- better then you, and give you a cigarette afterwards, and you like it._

*Jahar*  (to the group): _If I wasn’t so tired I would mind- you right now!_

*A-Dom:* _I think you should buy me a drink first._

*Jade’s Luck:* _Why don’t you two get a room over there._

*Chuck-Chuck:* _I’m married Sir! So is he!_ (pointing at A-Dom)

*A-Dom:* _Thank you Chuck-Chuck!_

*Gabe:* _Damn it, I though I changed languages before I said that._

*Jahar*  (to Chuck-Chuck):_ You’re pretty intelligent for a... jaguar... thing... _

*Chuck-Chuck:* _Yup._

*Jahar:* _Does it breed true?_

Chuck-Chuck looks confused.

*Jade’s Luck:* _ Do you have any little jaguars yet?_

Chuck-Chuck calls out his son, who doesn’t quite have a jaguar head, he has a human head, but he does have fur with the jaguar coloration, and a tail.

Jahar then had Zokaz explain to Chuck-Chuck that she didn’t get along with the other Great Old Ones. So Jahar then explained that the village wouldn’t need the sacrifice pits anymore. 

*Jahar*  (to Chuck-Chuck): _You’ve met A-Dom, did he tell you what we are?_

*Chuck-Chuck:* _His friends?_

*Tiger:* _We’re on a mission from god..._

The group then tried to explain that they were Solars and the representatives of the Great Sun God. Which was not helped by Jahar pointing at the inside of the roof of the building in his Jahar babbling way.

*Gareth*  (to A-Dom): _Have you talked to your wife about the whole, you’re leaving thing?_

*A-Dom:* _Umm.. Yea, no, I don’t think I’m going to mention that._

*Tiger*  (mocking A-Dom): _Yea, honey, I’m going out with the guys for a couple of hours..._

*A-Dom:* _Are you trying to get another village killed?_

Chuck-Chuck got confused by this. So A-Dom tried to explain about his Leaving:

*A-Dom:* _Well the point is, we have a lot of stuff to do. We have a whole Creation to save! We have to do things..._

*Tiger*  (interrupting): _We have to pick up some milk!_

*A-Dom:* _And we can’t do that all from here, so at some point we have to leave. But I want to make Sure you are protected by the Unconquered Sun.  So I’d like you to do some kind of ritual. They (waving at Jade’s Luck) will figure out what.

*Jahar*  (to Chuck-Chuck about A-Dom): He’s our “Strong guy.”

*A-Dom:* Can I have a beer?

This is another conversation that was going on at the same time as A-Dom’s speach:

*Jade’s Luck*  (to Jahar): Do you know anything about these Pirates?

*Jahar:* The Lintha Family? I’ve heard of them. I didn’t know A-Dom was associated with the Lintha Family. So now apparently A-Dom is associated with a notorious huge band of pirates.

*Jade’s Luck:* Wait, you’re a Pirate A-Dom?

*Tiger:* He refuses to answer, therefor the answer must be YES.

*Jahar:* Let’s just say they aren’t just huge and mean, but just being affiliated with them...

This is where Jahar interupts A-Dom’s conversation with the line about A-Dom being the group’s “Strong guy.” 

The group then gets into a discussion with Chuck-Chuck about if A-Dom is going to have to explain his brown skin, shark eyes, fangs and claws to his wife, since she hasn’t seen him like that yet. Even though A-Dom explains that he plans on disguising himself to look normal before he talks to his wife again.

A-Dom has Gareth make a Sun icon out of stone, about the size of a large plate, for the village to “shine every once in a while.” 

The group also finds out the Chuck-Chuck and his village are strong believers in being strong enough to survive, or dying. Going to a healer for help is being “weak.” Which is why they have no healers in the village. 

*A-Dom*  (to Zokaz): So wait... why did you have them summon the ape?

*Zokaz:* To protect me.

*A-Dom:* From what?

*Zokaz:* Everything! I’m horrible in combat. 

The group discusses which village they should go to next.

*Jahar*  (to A-Dom): We should go to the Uk-village next so we make sure there is no Uk-blob coming to eat your Uk-family.

*A-Dom:* (forceful)  No we should go to the third village first.

*Jahar:* Are you sure?

*A-Dom*  (confident): No. But right now, I’d really rather enjoy the other village, and then be sad.

This is when the group remembers A-Dom has Compassion 1, and that he really would rather have a good time, and find out his family was all killed, later. So it wouldn’t upset his good time.

*Jahar:* So which village is next?

*A-Dom:* The Third Village!

*Chuck-Chuck:* The Prince says the third village.

*A-Dom:*  (confident) I outrank you all! (Meekly) On this island.

*Tiger:* Don’t make me invent a “Chain of Command.”

The group then got into an argument about if they could safely leave the slaves from Yuk Yuk Glor in Chuck-Chuck’s village.

*A-Dom:* Of course they will be ok. They are worth two monkeys!

*Tiger:* He’s going to be so disappointed when he finally gets those monkeys.

Ceri then decided once the group was alone, to explain that she had a visit from her godess, and explained all that she saw and heard (which is at the very start of this story).

*A-Dom:* Wow you’re god’s pretty cool...

*Jahar:* Yea, maybe we should work on that whole Creation thing. At least we have an Island now.

*A-Dom*  (indignant) : It’s not *YOUR*  Island!

*Jahar:* It’s the first island we have with real people on it!

*Jade’s Luck*  (indignant): No it’s NOT!

*Tiger:* You know we should set up a pirate raid on this island, so we can save them from the pirates...

*Jade’s Luck:* I kind of like that idea... (to Ceri) Wait, your god actually talked to you... and gave you real information?

*Tiger:* Can I convert?

The group then went into a tangent about how to “fix” the wyld. 

Somehow, Jahar started talking about building “his” manse on this island.

*A-Dom*  (doing a lot of pointing): Me island. Me Manse. You,  off.

*Jahar:* Opec told me to find this island!

*A-Dom:* And? Did Opec say “make a manse” ??

*Jahar:* You can have a Manse here too, after I find the prefect spot.

A-Dom starts laughing is maniacal laugh... Jade’s Luck steps in between the two of them, and then drags Jahar off to the side.

*Jade’s Luck*  (to Jahar): I really think A-Dom is happy to have is own island that has his family on it. You would not like it, if he walked in and interfered with the doings of your family on your property. 

*Jahar:* Actually, he has, and I didn’t care that much.

*Jade’s Luck:* Ok, but you don’t love your family...

*Jahar:* I’m not touching his family. (Exasperated) Fine! He can build his own manse then.

*Jade’s Luck*  (very quite): But... he may actually become a socially responsible citizen... Our little A-Dom might grow up.

*Jahar:* I’m not interfering with his family. 

*Jade’s Luck:*  But he seems REALLY attached to the idea of this being his island. So I think we should treat that idea with a little more deference. That’s all.

*A-Dom*  (Pounding his club on the ground): MY ISLAND! I don’t care what your conquered monolith told you. Did he tell you to build a manse here?

*Jahar:* No, you’re just... you’re fourth in line. It’s not just YOUR island.

*A-Dom*  (starts laughing at Jahar again): If you want to build a Manse. (points out to sea) Go build a Manse. I’m claiming this island as my own.

*Jahar:* Good Luck with your Manse then. 

*A-Dom:* Well if anyone is going to build a manse here, it’s going to be me. Probably down by the dinosaurs. You can put one on... Spider Island, or Pirate Island... or Crab Faced People Island.

Jahar explains that there might be places to put more then one Manse on the island.

*A-Dom*  (doing lots of hand gestures at Jahar): Ok, you can have a very small... misshapen... studio apartment sized Manse here if you like. Tiny... one room... very small. 

Group talks some more about fun with dinosaurs... and how to reach them.

*A-Dom*  (to Jahar): Ok, I got it. We can build a manse for two. But... (long pause) You have to be the Woman. 

*Jahar:* I don’t think we have to do that. I think... Elemental Island is “special.” 

*Jade’s Luck*  (depressed): Oh... it’s really special. It’s so ING special...

*Jade’s Luck*  (to Gareth): So, what is it with you and Pirates, exactly?

*Gareth*  (pointing at his missing eye and scared face): See this? Pirates!

*Jade’s Luck:* Oh, that stinks.

*Tiger:* You mean you didn’t poke it out on your own?

*Jade’s Luck:* Yea, I always thought that was a “forge accident” or something.

*Jahar:* Well you see... the anvil slipped...

*A-Dom:* Well you see those were really bad pirates. Not all pirates...

*Jahar*  (interupting right after “bad pirates.”): Like the Lintha family.

*A-Dom*  (to Jahar): Just Shut Up!

*Jahar:* Yea, the Lintha family is in the south. We kind of slaughtered one of their crews if you remember.

*GM points out:* Actually, you oathbound the survivors of that crew, and they are still your current crew on the ship you took here._


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 23, 2006)

_Synopsis of 10/9/06 session_

*"Make Love, Not DOOM!"*
By Alwaystoast

Ceri flies off.

The group starts off, by arguing about what they should be doing. This went on... for a long, long time. Then they went off into tagents. Then they argued some more. Clearly, everything was normal.

Tiger decided to take 6 days off to train (There was much debating and complaining about this for no real reason).

*Dan:* _You know Paul actually said it would be OK if we took a little time off before we went to the other island._

*Ryan:* _ Paul is not in the ing group! Paul is the  DM. He’s over there, he decides what we are doing, and then he tells us how we  it up. We decide when we do it!_

Gareth decided taking some time off sounded good too. So mostly he spent his time brewing alcoholic beverages. Banana Beer was his best creation during this time. So Tiger and Gareth hung around Chuck-Chuck’s village. On the up side, at least Chuck-Chuck spoke Seatongue, so they had someone they could talk to. Since nether of them spoke Uk Luk Muck Muck Chuck.

Gareth at some point got into a drinking contest with Chuck-Chuck and drank him under the table.

Jade’s Luck, Jahar, and A-Dom went on to the third village. Luk-Muck’s (Uk-Fuju’s cousin) village. They went in, they mingled, made nice, got bored. Nothing really of interest to them in the village. So the group broke up further.

Jahar and Jade’s Luck argue about how to take over the island... without causing Ceri to kill Jahar.

Jade’s Luck decided to go around to the different villages telling stories about the Great Warrior of the Dawn, and working in making A-Dom sound good.

Successes: 5, 7, 7

*Liz:* _Jade’s Luck thinks Mind Control is kind of unfair._

*Gabe:* _I think Mind Control is completely unfair. But damn it, I payed xp for it. So I’m going to use it._

The group gets into an argument about who has more charms, and where people are spending XP.

Jahar decided to do a geomantical survey the island. He took A-Dom with him so he wouldn’t get eaten by any plants. A-Dom decided to become a master in... every skill that was favored or caste for him (instantly of course), because he was bored. So they decided to hire a local guide to show them around. So Jahar and A-Dom spent about 9 days wandering around the island.

During that time the local guide showed them the hole where you can look down and see the dinosaurs and the sun in the cave, and they wanted to know if there was an alternate way in.

*Guide:* _Well... there is the Caverns of Doom. They might lead there. But we don’t go in them, because, you know, it’s the Caverns of Dooooooom._

*A-Dom:* _Excellent!_

*Jahar:* (Jahar says something that everyone wanted put into the synopsis, but it’s completely unintelligible because Gabe was whispering).

*A-Dom:* _We’ll check that out later._

The guide also tells them about the spring at the top of a hill. While walking along with the local guide, Jahar would stop to talk to Spirits, in Old Realm. Of course, only Jahar could see the Spirits, and the Native Guide couldn’t understand him, or why he wanted to stop to talk to inanimate objects.

At the top of the hill there was a water spring. Jahar could see a Water Elemental under the surface blowing the water up and out of the spring. They both decided to talk to the elemental, despite the fact only Jahar could hear the responses.

*Jahar:* _Hello there. How are you?_

*Elemental:* *blowing*_ Busy! _ *blowing*

*A-Dom:* _Do you want to be bigger?_

*Elemental:* *blowing* _Busy! Very Busy!_ *blowing*

*A-Dom:* _You dropped one!_

The elemental stops to look around for what he dropped. The water level of the spring started to rise visibly, the elemental realizing A-Dom was messing with him went back to blowing the water out.

*Jahar:* _Why can’t you stop to talk to us?_

*Elemental:* _Flooding bad._ *blowing*  _Very bad. _ *blowing*  _This is my job. _

Jahar and A-Dom harass the Elemental with more dumb questions to which the elemental doesn’t know the answer.

The guide then shows them the Caverns of Doom. The outside of the cave looked like a carving of a gigantic dragon mouth.

*CoD:* (in Uk Luk Muck Muck Chuck): _Dooooooom! _

*Jahar:* _That’s interesting. _

*A-Dom:* _There is probably a little tiny wyld area in there. _

*CoD* (In Old Realm): _Dooooooom! _

*Jahar* (to A-Dom): _Did you hear that? _

*A-Dom:* _The Doom in old realm? Yea, it’s called the wyld. We’re going to wait for the others. _

*Jahar:* _Can we wait two and a half months? _

*A-Dom:* _No. _

*CoD* (in flame tongue): _Dooooooom! _

A-Dom and Jahar decided to go back to town to get the others, 9 days later.

*Jahar* (addressing the group): _Well... we have a lot of trees._

The group then starts discussing the lack of spirits in the area.

*Jade’s Luck:* _After we summon them, we should interview them. To make sure they are Ok. _

*Jahar:* _Oh we found a fountain, and some stuff like that, and some caverns of doom. _

*Tiger:* _Lets go there now! _

Jahar decides to design a ritual, with A-Dom’s help to summon some kind of elemental. Despite A-Dom’s best efforts, Jahar insisted that no zombies were needed to “help” with the ritual.

*Dan:* _Why didn’t you ask us to help with the summoning? We have hearthstones that help with elementals. _

*Gabe:* _Then maybe you should tell us about your Hearthstones sometime. _

*Ryan:* _We know exactly what they do, give you bonuses to killing orphans. _

After three days in the woods, Jahar and A-Dom finish designing the ritual and summoning diagram, involving a 12 pointed star and a lot of stuff to be burned to create smells designed to attract elementals. They then went back to town and told the group what they were doing, so Jade’s Luck and Tiger offered to help with the ritual.

Jade’s luck explained that her hearthstone helped with dealing with elementals.

*Gareth:* _So Tiger, what are the womanly duties of the manse? _

Tiger unsurprisingly ignored Gareth’s comment.

So the group started the ritual (except Gareth who was in town brewing). A day and a half later, they heard something... watery approaching.  A water elemental... which was rather large, about the size of a river, rolled out of the ocean, and through the forest to where they were doing the summoning.

*A-Dom* (waving): _Hello Elemental! _

*Jahar* (with caste mark glowing): _Hello Great spirit, Welcome to the great island of Uk Muck Chuck Luck (to the group) Did I say that right? _

*Jade’s Luck:* _No, Uk Luk Muck Muck Chuck. _

*Jahar:* _We are here to beseech you on behalf of the residents of this island. _

*Water Elemental:* _Ok (sits down) Beseech me! _

Jahar motions for Jade’s Luck to step in.

*Jade’s Luck:* _There is a spring with a smaller elemental which is sadly overworked. We were hoping you could help repopulate the island with spirits to help._

*Water Elemental:* _Interesting... _

Jahar cuts off Jade’s Luck and starts a rambling explanation of what had happened with the demons on the island, what their current plan was, etc. For about an hour. In the middle of this Gareth showed up and passed out Banana Beers to people.

The Water Elemental was interested in their proposal.

*Jahar:* _Maybe you should go into the hole and find out what is going on down there too. _

Water elemental looks confused.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Yea, you can probably just fall right down the hole, just don’t hit the Sun spirit on your way past. _

Water Elemental looks even more confused.

*Jahar:* _Oh great spirit, this island is hollow, and it has a sun spirit in the middle of it. _

*Water Elemental:* _What did you say? _

*Jahar:* _This is a hollow island. There are dinosaurs there too. _

*Jade’s Luck: * _Would you care to look? _

*Water Elemental:* _Yes. _

The water elemental rushes off the island and disappeared into the ocean. The group got the feeling he went over near Uk Fuju’s villiage. A few hours later.

*Water Elemental:* _That’s so strange. _

*Jahar:* _Yes. _

*Water Elemental:* _Who puts an island inside an island. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _The gods do strange things when they are bored. _

*Jahar: * _We have seen a number of odd things in our travels great one. _

*Water Elemental:* _All the elementals on this island are terribly overworked. _

Jahar and Jade’s Luck pander to his greatness until he agrees to take up residence on the island.

*Jahar:* _What should we call you? _

*Water Elemental:* _Glurbleburbleglurble_

*Jahar:* _Excellent Glurble. _

*A-Dom:* _Ok time for the Caverns of Doom? _

*Tiger:* _Yea, lets go now! _

*Jahar:* _Lets got to sleep first! We’ve been awake for days. _

So the next morning, the group went to the Caverns of Doom. Everyone except Jahar put up Integrity Protecting Prana.

*CoD* (Hoen Ba): _Dooooooooom! _

*Jahar:* _I may have to turn around if that really is the Wyld._

*Jade’s Luck:* _But it’s so much fun when your delusional. _

*Jahar:* _I’m not delusional! You can really zoom in on that map! _

A-Dom then extolled the virtues of Wyld mutations. Jahar argued that this would not endear him to his wife, the next time he was arrested... by her.

As the group was walking inside...

*A-Dom:* _Hello Wyld! _

*CoD:* _Dooooooom, hello A-Dom. _

*A-Dom:* _See wyld. _

*Tiger:* _Great, now we can’t sneak up on it. _

*A-Dom:* _You can’t sneak up on the wyld. It doesn’t work. _

*Jahar:* _Hello there. _

*CoD:* _Doooooooom... _

*A-Dom* (laughing): _It doesn’t like YOU! _

A-dom charged into the cave, generally followed by the rest of the group. The floor of the cave was designed to look like a tongue, and the inside of the cave was designed to look like the inside of a dragons throat. Also the Dooms started getting much louder.

*Jade’s Luck:* _Could you turn that down a bit? _

*CoD:* _No_ (and even louder) _Dooooooooom! _

Eventually after walking down the hall they came upon a little spirit sitting on a stool, with a megaphone yelling: Doom. Of course only people with Spirit Detecting Glance on could see it. So Jahar and Tiger went to inspect the spirit, and saw that it was waving a little sign that said: Doom! As well. They tried to figure out what kind of spirit it was. Jahar decided it was an announcement spirit. Tiger decided it was a Propaganda Spirit.

*Jade’s Luck:* _So what you doing here? _

*Propaganda Spirit:* _Announcing Doom. Duh. _ (into the megaphone) _Doooooooooom! _

*Jade’s Luck:* _So is there any actual Doom, other then the sign and the announcements? _

*Propaganda Spirit:* _Oh yea, we got doom. Right back there_ (pointing further into the cave) _, all ya want. _ (into the megaphone) _Doooooooom! _

*Jade’s Luck:* _What kind of doom? _

*Propaganda Spirit:* _I’m not in charge of that. I’m just in charge of announcing it. Dooooooom! _

*A-Dom:* _Can I help? _ (Using his power to yell and be heard for miles): _Doom! _

The propaganda spirit tried to give A-Dom a button that said “Doom” but A-Dom couldn’t see it, and Jade’s luck couldn’t touch it. However, Tiger was able to take it, so he put it on his shirt.

So the group wanders past the Uvula and into a much larger cave... shaped like a stomach. There was a big lake of acid in the middle, with a thin rock ledge that went around the edge to the tunnel on the other side. So the group started walking along the walkway.

A-Dom realized... the lake was looking at him. A-Dom looked back. Everyone else stopped to see what A-Dom was looking at, and slowly realized that the surface of the lake of acid looked like an eye. So the group decided to continue along the little path.

As they walked along, they started to realize that some of the paving stones in the walkway were looking at them. Then everyone realized that the path started moving away from the wall. They decided to keep moving along. Almost everyone turned on Graceful Crane Stance.

*A-Dom:* _Path? Why are you moving? _

*Liz:* _Do Caves often chase you? _

*Ryan:* _It’s the ing wyld, Barney was in Sigil. _

*Liz:* _But you’re expecting it to work. _

The path then split in two, along the lenght, and moved like a pair of lips talking. Everyone with graceful Crane stance just went along for the ride. Jahar managed to hold on by brute strength.

*The Path:* _Doom you idiot! Didn’t you listen to the spirit? _

Jahar failed his check... and got a wyld mutation. The group started yelling out suggestions. Gabe started yelling at them to stop giving the GM ideas. However, the mutation was not obvious, so the group carried onwards.

The group ran along to path to get off it as fast as possible. Jahar walked as fast as he could, but decided to look back. The far end of the path rolled up into a cow, and started eating the rest of the path.

*Liz:* _When Jade’s Luck learns the charm to fix wyld mutations, I’m just going to hit everyone in the group. Just in case. _

When the group reached the other end of the path, a number of them... smelled something... cherries.

*Jahar:* _I really think it’s time I turn around, but the path went away. _

*Gareth* (sniffing Jahar): _You using a new soap? _

*Jahar:* _Why are you asking me? _

*Tiger:* _You smell of cherries! _

*Jade’s Luck* (to Jahar): _Do you have cherries? Can I have some cherries? _

*Jahar:* _I don’t have any cherries! _

*A-Dom:* _Jahar! Lick yourself! _

Jahar looks at A-Dom horrified.

*A-Dom* (looking at Jade’s Luck): _As others may be tempted to... who aren’t A-Dom. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _Do you want me to see if you taste like cherries? Hold out your hand. _

Jahar holds out his hand, and Jade’s Luck licked him. He did not taste like cherries.

*Gabe:* _What kind of cherries do I smell like? _

*Dan:* _There are different kinds of cherries? _

*Jade’s Luck:* _Maybe you should start a new fashion. _

*A-Dom:* _Maybe you should shave all your hair off._

Jahar started investigating himself for hidden cherries. He determined that the cherry smell was primarily coming from his armpits.

*Ryan:* _We should just start dipping people into the wyld. *sniff, sniff* You smell like Pineapple! _

The group walked along, through the intestine. It was a long twisty tunnel, lots of climbing and wandering back and forth. Eventually they reached an end, and a little sign.



			
				Sign (in Old Realm) said:
			
		

> Doom!
> You’re Doom may vary.
> No I couldn’t build an entire dragon.




The end of the tunnel opened up, in a circular motion. Through the opening was a huge cave full of plants, and dinosaurs, and Uk-Sun. So the group started wandering around.

Off in the distance the group saw a river running uphill. Everyone with spirit detecting glance could see a row of water elementals doing a bucket brigade.

*Jade’s Luck* (yelling to the elementals): _We got you some more help! _

*A-Dom* (Yelling to the elementals that he can’t see): _I appreciate all your work!_

*Tiger:* _You can’t see them! _

*A-Dom:* _I assume whenever anyone talks to nothing there is something there for me to talk to. _

*Gabe/Liz:* _I have to urge to talk to myself, so he looks like an idiot. _

The group saw big herbivores dinosaurs wandering around eating plants, and fewer carnivorous dinosaurs wandering around eating other dinosaurs.

*A-Dom:* _Hello Dinosaurs! _ (To the group) _I want to ride one. _

*Tiger:* _Who’s smarter, the dinosaurs... or A-Dom... _

Jahar started taking notes and drawings of the dinosaurs. Jade’s Luck started naming them.

*Tiger* (to A-Dom): _Try not to make too many undead dinosaurs. _

*A-Dom:* _No, I’m all about recycling... and, and things having purpose... _

*Jahar:* _I think you’re either no longer A-Dom, or you’re just trying to get us to kill a dinosaur so you can animate it. _

*Gareth:* _I think he’s a doppleganger. Doppleganger test!  A-dom, what’s the doppleganger password?_

*A-Dom:* _I am not a doppleganger. _ (To Tiger) _What’s the password! _

*Tiger:* _What?_

A-Dom decides to go off and “wrestle” a stegosaurus. So he walked up, grabbed it’s leg... then realized how much it weighed.

*A-Dom* (Holding onto the Stegosaurus’ leg): _I’ve got it... Wooooooah! Maybe not... _

Eventually A-Dom decided to jump off when the Stegosaurus tried to rub him off against a tree. A-Dom went back to the group.

*A-Dom:* _Yea, if we’re going to steal one, we need to find a smaller one. _

*Jade’s Luck:* _Well they are like lizards, do they lay eggs? Wait, why are we stealing one? Did we make a deal with the demon lady? _

*Jahar:* _No, but if anyone wants a dinosaur baby... now would be the time. _

The group started to do a geomantic survey and realized that the huge growth of plants with giant 10 ft tall flowers directly under Uk-Sun that looked all magical and such was probably the geomantic center of the island. A-Dom also figured that might be where dinosaurs might keep their eggs. So the group went over to investigate it.







*Jahar* (to A-Dom): _If you want a Manse, you’re going to want to put it there. _

As they got closer, A-Dom realized that the plants were growing so fast he could actually see them growing. Everyone who could see spirits, saw that the area was teaming with spirits. Especially Growth and Fertility spirits. So the group talked to them and found out they had no interest in the rest of the island and they were happy where they were.

*A-Dom: * _Spirits! I can not see you... or hear you. But I encourage you to  and have more! _

*Spirit: * _He doesn’t understand does he? _

*Jahar: * _No he doesn’t. _

*Jade’s Luck: * _He’s a little strange. A-Dom, spirits are not like motals. _

*Jahar: * _Spirits don’t make little spirits. _

Big leafy spirit walks towards the group.

*Leafy spirit: * _Was he talking about sexual reproduction and having more? _

*Jahar* (pointing at A-Dom): _Yes._

The spirit pats A-Dom on the head, and he felt a little tingle.

*Jahar: * _Say “Hi” A-Dom. _ (To the spirit) _What did you just do? _

*Fertility Spirit:* _I just blessed him. More children. I’m a fertility spirit. _

*Gabe: * _I’m so not going to tell him. _

The Fertility spirit wanders off. Jade’s Luck followed the fertility spirit. Which mostly went around to the flowers, and would occasional smack a dinosaur, who would then go off to make merry with the other dinosaurs.

*Jade’s Luck: * _Hey A-Dom would you like the people on your island to be more fertile and have more children? _

*A-Dom* (very slow): _Yes. ing good. More people good for creation. More followers for the unconquered . _

Jade’s Luck then went to make a deal with the Fertility spirit to go up to bless the human villiagers.

*Fertility spirits: * _Birds! Bring us bird eggs. Twenty to thirty different kinds. No chickens. Then I’ll go and bless the people on the surface for a week. _

Jahar ran over and sanctified the deal. Mostly so he could feel important.

*Jade’s Luck: * _A-Dom, we need to go get bird eggs, and the spirit will go make all your people fertile. _

*A-Dom* (confused): _How do we get the eggs to this island without them turning into birds? _

*Gareth: * _The bigger question is how do we get them from up there, to down here, without going through the wyld? _

Eventually, the group who had been looking at a dinosaur egg, saw the egg crack open. A baby stegosaurus crawled out, ate a leaf. Doubled in size. Ate another leaf, doubled in size again.

*Ryan & DAN* (aka A-Dom and Tiger): _I EAT A LEAF! _

After eating a single leaf, they both felt very full... and began to feel the call of nature. So they ran off behind some bushes. Jahar pocketed a leaf.

*Jade’s Luck* (playing with the baby stegosaurus): _I want a familiar! _

The stegosaurus wandered off to join the full grown stegosaurus.

*Jahar: * _This is the most powerful demanse I’ve found on the island. It will be hard to build a manse with all these dinosaurs wandering around, eating the workers. _

*Gareth: * _I can build it. _

*Jahar: * _You’ve never built a Manse. _

*Gareth: * _I’ve never built a lot of things. That’s not going to stop me. _

The group starts discussing how to build a manse using demons. Ryan: I know we summon an extra demon, then halfway through, we let Tiger kill it, to keep the other ones in line.

*Jade’s Luck: * _Can’t we find workers that wouldn’t be appetizing to the dinosaurs? _ (To A-Dom) _You know there are probably dinosaur bones down here..._

Jahar starts looking for dinosaur corpses to pick parts off of. A-Dom, who is being shown dinosaur corpses, specifically, breaks down and decides to make a dino-zombie. He specifically decided to make one zombie out of a Triceratops and a T-Rex. Unfortunately, halfway through, A-Dom dropped the T-Rex head onto himself... teeth first. The back legs of the triceratops, and half the spine went running off. Then some of the smaller carnivorous dinosaurs attacked it and it just kept walking off.

*Jade’s Luck: * _We could sell these teeth for a lot of money. _

*A-Dom* (Stuck inside the T-Rex mouth): _Not right now! Somebody help me! _

*Tiger: * _You’re the strong one... _

Jahar decided to check the leaf he put in his pocket, and found it had totally rotted away already. Jahar decided to use a spell to fly out of the hole as a flock of birds, to go find a bird egg.

While Jahar was gone, A-Dom decided to make a spine chain, out of raptors. He decided to make it 5 raptors long. (Dan chanting: More! More! More!) So 8 hours later, A-Dom had a Raptor Spine Chain.

*A-Dom: * _Too bad you can’t swim. But I still love you like all my children. _

*Jade’s Luck: * _Did you ask it? _

*A-Dom: * _Rappy? Can you swim? _

The zombie-raptor-spine-chain just looked at him funny.

A-Dom started cackling like an evil maniac.

*Jade’s Luck: * _Gareth, he’s making that noise again. _

*A-Dom: * _What the hell are you doing? _

*Jahar: * _Go back to your dead dinosaurs. _

*A-Dom: * _Ok. _ (To gareth) _Can I take him with us? _

*Gareth: * _No. _

*A-Dom: * _You said I could bring spine-E! _

*Gareth: * _No, I didn’t. I expressly forbade it. _

*A-Dom: * _But... you said I could bring Skelly. _

*Jade’s Luck* (looking at Rappy): _Skelly was completely different. _

*A-Dom* (to Rappy): _You’re the only undead on the island. So, you’re in charge! Anything that bothers you on the island, you eat ‘em. _

A-Dom takes the egg that Jahar brought him, and took it into the demanse at the center of the cave and held it up to the island.

*A-Dom* (holding the egg up to the sun): _GROW!!!!! _

Jade’s Luck found a growth spirit and had it go over to the egg. The egg grew, and a sparrow hatched out.

*A-Dom* (looking at the sparrow): _Well it worked. _ (A-Dom then threw the sparrow over his shoulder) _Well what next? _

*Jade’s Luck* (freaking out): Hey! (Grabs the baby sparrow out of the air.) _Poor little thing. A-Dom find some worms! _

A-Dom finds some worms. Jade’s Luck feeds it to the sparrow. Sparrow started to grow supernaturally fast, then pooped on her hands.

*Alex: * _Yup, birds do that. _

*A-Dom: * _We have to bring my son down here! _

*Jade’s Luck: * _Why? _

*A-Dom (laughing): * _I have no good reason really. Why not? _

*Jade’s Luck: * _Well it usually helps if people actually have time to... you know... learn things. Before they become full sized. _

*A-Dom: * _oh. We’ll I have two sons. The mortal son is going to be at a disadvantage. _

*Jade’s Luck: * _Well I think you should let things take their natural... or unnatural... course. _

*A-Dom* (to Gareth) _Oh that’s right, can you make me some clubs? Little ones, for the children? _

*Jahar: * _I want to go look at_ (points way off in the distance). _Anyone want to come with me so I don’t get eaten by a dinosaur? _

*A-Dom: * _I will! Come on Rappy! _ (They then realized that they could ride Rappy. They also realized they both had the Ride skill.)

There is basically a ramp which the elementals were pushing the water out.

*Jahar: * _I’ll help you build your giant manse down here if you’ll let me have a manse somewhere on the surface. _

*A-Dom: * _I’m leaning towards positive there. _

*Jahar: * _Well if you want me to design it, I’d prefer if you agree. _

*A-Dom: * _We will make an agreement at another time. _

Jahar sanctified THAT “We will make an agreement at another time.”

*Gabe: * _You asked for that. _

*Jahar: * _We are now oathbound to make an agreement about a manse, at some other time. _

*A-Dom* (irritated): _Yes. _

Jade’s Luck decided that dinosaur teeth “longer then my forearm” might be valuable. So she was carrying around a bundle of teeth by the time the group decided to leave.

Once the group got out of the cavern. So a few things happened.

A-Dom went by the Caves of Doom again just to say:

*A-Dom*: _Very nice Caves of Doom. You’re welcome to stay. _

Jade’s Luck: _You should probably make those go away. _

*A-Dom: * _Why? _

*Jade’s Luck: * _Wyld Bad. You know normally gods keep telling us Wyld is bad. Maybe you should get rid of it. _

*A-Dom: * _Yea, but why this one? _

*Jade’s Luck: * _The Wyld is a hole in creation. I’m just saying, maybe we should fix it at some point. _

*A-Dom: * _Maybe we will... at some point. But... I’m going to make this one a low priority. If in five thousand years it’s not fixed I’m fine with that. I mean all you did was move Ailee. You didn’t get rid of Ailee. _

*Jade’s Luck: * _So? I don’t dislike Ailee, but the Wyld doesn’t belong in creation. It should be at the edge of Creation. _

*A-Dom: * _I’m just saying we can practice squishing the Wyld elsewhere. We can come back to this at another time, and then I’ll decide. _

So eventually, the group got back to Uk-Fuju’s village. And A-Dom saw his wife...
Then A-Dom botched his temperance roll.
So he had... relations with his wife... and the maid who came by... and then he snuck out in the night and had relations a few other village girls (“I’m the Prince, you know.”)... then he had relations with his wife again...

*Liz: * _Are you being intemperate again? _

*Ryan: * _I think there are going to be a few more Uk-Doms. Well... it was bound to happen. _

Jade’s Luck then went in to wake A-Dom up in the morning so A-Dom would not scare his wife (who still doesn’t know exactly what he really looks like) and noticed there were more than two pairs of legs sticking out from under the sheets. So she carefully poked A-Dom’s leg.

*A-Dom: * _I’m tired... more later. _

*Jade’s Luck: * _A-Dom... your brown is showing... _

It turned out seeing Jade’s Luck was the cure for A-Dom’s intemperate thoughts.

*Jade’s Luck: * _Do you need more flowers? _

*A-Dom: * _Yea... lots of flowers... and any kind of sweets. _

*Dan: * _This isn’t much of a problem. _

*Ryan: * _It’s a problem the next time we show up and there are hundreds of kids, and they say “They’re all yours! How are we feeding them?” _

*Dan: * _So we start transporting them to the other island we’ve depopulated... _

A-Dom waits for his wife to wake up. He gives her flowers.

*Uk-Youz: * _Oh your such a loving husband. _

*A-Dom: * _Yes, yes I am. But we have to have a small talk. _

*Uk-Youz: * _What about? _

*A-Dom: * _Many things have happened. I was chosen by a god... that has powers._

A-Dom summoned his magic club and made his anima banner glow and generally showed off.

*Uk-Youz* (in adoration): _I married such a good man. _

*A-Dom: * _Indeed! Anyway... there is this thing called the Wyld. Sometimes it changes you... turns your skin a different color... gives you tusks... I’ve been... umm... affected with it. _

*Uk-Youz* (shocked): _What? _

*A-Dom: * _I’m not sure... I have a power to look any way I want. I chose to look the way I use to look. _


A-Dom, made his skin appear it’s “normal” brown color.

*Uk-Youz: * _Well that’s not so bad... _

*A-Dom* (interrupting): _There is more. _

A-Dom turns off the disguise over his tusks and claws.

*Uk-Youz: * _Oh. So that’s were the scratches came from. _

*A-Dom: * _Yea, I’ll apologize to the maid later. _

*Uk-Youz: * _At least that’s all that’s wrong with you. _

*A-Dom: * _Umm... Yea well.. I also may have been blessed by a fertility spirit. So we may be pregnant later. _

*Uk-Youz: * _I’m pregnant now. _

*A-Dom: * _Yea... well there may be... others. _

*Uk-Youz: * _We’ll you’re the Prince. As long as you only love me. _

*A-Dom* (trying to sound sincere): _I do. _

*Alex: * _He only loves her... and his creations. _

*A-Dom: * _I have these afflictions and powers, and I’ve been charged with conquering creation. _

*Jade’s Luck* (from outside the window): _Pst! Obligations, they are called Obligations.... _

*A-Dom: * _umm... Obligations to conquer the World. _

*Uk-Youz: * _All of it? The world is pretty big. _

*A-Dom: * _Yes, that’s why I’m very magical. And I’m going to live for a very long time. _

*Uk-Youz: * _Can’t you just conquer it from here? _

*A-Dom: * _No. BUT! I can come back... often... very often! _

*Liz: * _I need to make charms to help men suck up to their wives... maybe I need a "suck up to the wife spirit." _

*A-Dom: * _So I know you were upset when I was away. But I have to go, but I will come back, often. _

A-Dom then went over “No summoning demons” with his Wife.

*Uk-Youz: * _But the Great Old Ones brought you back. _

*A-Dom: * _No I am a master of my own destiny. _

*Uk-Youz: * _They just make you think that because they are very great. _

*A-Dom: * _Listen, I killed a Great Old One! _

Uk-Youz starts gasping for air... screams and faints.

*Jade’s Luck: * _Do you need more flowers? _

*A-Dom* (steps out of the hut): _It’s OK, we’re all right... wait_ (A-Dom puts his disguise charm back on before freaking out the villagers). (To Jade’s Luck): _I think... maybe she could use some water. _

Jade’s Luck comes into the tent to check on Uk-Youz. Eventually Uk-Youz comes back around.

*Uk-Youz: * _I had a horrible dream... You were all brown... and there was a maid._

*A-Dom: * _No, that was all real. _

*Uk-Youz: * _You killed a Great Old One? You must repent! _

*A-Dom: * _No, no, no no no, No. _ (Screaming) _Jahar! Jahar help! _

*Gabe: * _Am I in earshot? _

*Ryan: * _I can make you be in earshot. _

Jahar gets to the hut and finds A-Dom trying to give a history lesson to his wife while his wife his hitting him with the bouquet of flowers yelling “repent!” at him. So Jahar explains to Uk-Youz that not all the Great Old Ones are really all that “Great,” and that killing them is not bad.

*A-Dom: * _Contract! Contract! _

So Jahar amended his story, to point out the one Great Old One left (the Purple lady who they had the contract with) was OK, but any other Old Ones may in fact be evil and may have to be destroyed.

*A-Dom* (to Uk-Youz): _How about I go give her some flesh, to make her happy. Will that make you happy? _

Uk-Youz agreed that this would be acceptable.

*A-Dom: * _Yea, Ok, umm... so, yea, ok, so I will be back, we’re going to try to do our best to encourage the Unconquered Sun to protect this island, I’m not sure if he can, but we’re going to do what we can to be sure to try and encourage... _

*Jade’s Luck* (Grabbing A-Dom by the Ear): _I’ve been working very, very hard on that... and your screwing it up. _

*A-Dom: * _The Unconquored Sun WILL be protecting you. Sorry... there is this thing between me and him_ (looking up). _Oh and I want you to encourage the women to get as pregnant as often as possible. It’s a good thing. Good for Creation. From the normal human... business way. Encourage others to bang, and bang, and banging and banging... and babies everywhere. _

*Jahar: * _You’ve been working on that? _

*Jade’s Luck: * _Didn’t you catch any of my story hours? _

*Jahar: * _I was in the woods... _

*A-Dom: * _Take care of my kids. Oh yea, and the one you’re about to pop out, probably will be all brown and tusky and shark-eyed. _

A-Dom ran off while Jahar continued working on Uk-Youz.

Jahar remembered to go and tell Uk-Fuju that the Purple Lady was ok (due to his hyptnotizing).

*A-Dom* (to Jahar later): _Thanks for mind-ing my wife. Lets go drinking. _

*****
Later... A-Dom and Tiger went to get flesh from dinosaurs, to give to the Purple lady.

*Dan: * _I want a Triceratops and a (whatever the ones with the tail club are) combination. _

So Tiger got his mutant-a-saurus... which came out as an egg, for a couple of pieces of dinoflesh for Zokaz to use.

When Zokaz start trying to bargain with them, A-Dom started looking for other people to donate flesh that were not him.

*A-Dom* (to random male villager): _You there! Want to give flesh to the Great Old One? _

A-Dom talked the villager into it... as he really didn’t need all his toes.

A-Dom gave her triceratops flesh to combine with the villager. Zokaz did her thing and produced a child with grey skin and a triceratops head on a mostly human body. Zokaz handed it to A-Dom.

*Tiger: * _Zog! It has to be named Zog. _

*A-Dom* (handing the baby to the villager): _You have a... Girl! _

*Tiger: * _No! No! It’s ours! He has to raise it for us. _

*A-Dom: * _You are charged by the Unconquered Sun to raise this (pause) child, and love it. And find a wife, and  her, and make babies! _

*Villager* (meekly): _Ok... _

*A-Dom: * _You might want to write that down. _

*Villager: * _I don’t know how to write. _

*A-Dom: * _Might want to learn. _


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 26, 2006)

_Synopsis of 10/16/06_
*Moral of the story: Adultery is not a sin.*
By AlwaysToast

The group sails to the Pirate Island several days away. On the way the group starts discussing how best to scout the island. Jahar promotes the idea of sending his Shadow instead of letting A-Dom and Tiger sneak onto the island.

Somehow this conversation happened:

*A-Dom:*_ I don’t want you killing all my drinking buddies!_

*Jahar: *_ But then you can raise them and they can drink with you forever!_

*A-Dom: *_ But then you get booze all over the floor._

The group then discussed ways to build various devices inside of zombies so as to not waste beer that the zombies would be drinking.

*A-Dom: *_ What am I going to do with 4 exalted skeletons anyway?_

*****Once the group got back on track.****

*A-Dom: *_ I’ve been there before... but again with the drinking. I don’t remember much._

Jade’s Luck then explained to the crew (the “ex-pirates”) that there may be pirates at the next island, and this may cause some uncomfortableness and head explosions, and asked them what they wanted to do. The crew decided that they wanted to stay on the ship. As they really didn’t like the idea of getting left on the island with barbarians.

*A-Dom* (to the crew):_ And WHAT is wrong with barbarians?!? _

*Fatty: *_ Umm... we can’t speak to them. None of use speak their language. Plus when we try the whole “sign language” thing, we tend to be miss understood, as people have some bad misconceptions about pirates. _

*A-Dom: *_ Oh, yea, I can see that. _

*Jahar: *_ Translational errors go bad? _

*Fatty: *_ Yea, I ask for a scrub brush, and the next thing you know they think I’m asking to rape there women or something. Never goes well. I end up married and being burned at the stake. We don’t want that. _

Before the group left, they found out that Ceri had taken the “slaves” that the group had traded for monkeys, and took them back to Spider Island on a small boat at some point.

So the ship sails over to the “Pirate island.” It was a 3 day trip total. When they were still 50 miles away from it, at night, they could see a light on the top of the island that was shining out to sea. The beam of light went around in a circular motion, but it also searched the sea at different distances away from the island in a seemingly random pattern. At it’s furthest it was shining up to 50 miles away from the island.

*Dan: *_ Does it look like an Anima Banner? _

*GM: *_ No. _

*Gabe:*_ That would be an impressive way to power a light house. _

*Ryan: *_ Yea, my job is to sit on top of a tower and glow all night. My god’s really pissed at me. _

The group then became all paranoid about the light “spotting them.” So they had Gareth sail the ship so they would avoid ever entering into the beam of light. They managed to do it, but they had a number of close calls.

As they got closer to the island, and as dawn began to break, the light disappeared. They could see a major port town, and further along the beach a small fishing village.

*Alex: *_ I don’t really have a plan other then “Argh! Pirates! Kill!” _

So Gareth was sailing the ship towards the docks of the major town, with a homicidal gleam in his eye and a smile on his lips. The rest of the group slowly realized that Gareth might not be his calm and rational self today.

*A-Dom: *_ You didn’t see this coming? _

*Jahar: *_ No. _(Pause)_ Noooo. No. Not at all. _

*A-Dom: *_ The last time we mentioned Pirates Gareth went all Rawh _*A-Dom makes a whole bunch of angry sounds*_ and foamed at the mouth. _

*Jahar: *_ Ok, but I thought he would do it intelligently. _

*Jade’s Luck: *_ I think his plan is to sail up to the dock, get off our boat and start killing people. _

Gareth smiles.

*Jahar* (to Gareth):_ Maybe we should find someplace to park the ship... hidden. Then go and slaughter people. _

*Tiger* (to Gareth):_ Yea, sneak in, then lay waste. _

*Jahar* (to Gareth):_ If you just walk right in, we’re going to have all kinds of problems with innocent mortals and stuff. _

As they get closer Gareth sees that there are two ships. One has light blue sails (the hardest to spot on the ocean), and one with black sails. Which is the classic combination for two pirate ships that work together.

*A-Dom* (walks up to Gareth):_ Argh! _

*Gareth* (squinting at A-Dom):_ You’re not going Pirate on us are you? Cause that’s something we have to nip in the bud! _

*A-Dom* (bashful):_ Umm... no, not at all. _

*Gareth: *_ OK, I’ll try to find some kind of hiding place for us to dock the ship. _

*A-Dom* (wandering away):_ I’d just like to point out that nothing that happens on this island is my fault. _

*Gareth: *_ Ok, what we do is we invade. We walk up, and we say “Are you a Pirate?” And if they say “yes” we skewer them! If they say “No”... _ *Gareth shrugs*

*Jade’s Luck* (to A-Dom):_ Gareth has a masterful plan! You should come here it! _

*Jade’s Luck*  (to A-Dom):_ We walk up to someone and say “Are you a Pirate?” _

*Gareth* (cutting in):_ And if they say “yes” we skewer them! _

*A-Dom: *_ So really you’re just going to wait until you hear a Ye or Ne sound and which ever you hear first determines if they die? _

*Gareth* (giggling):_ Yup. _

The group presses A-Dom for information.

*A-Dom: *_ They had good beer. That’s what I remember. There may have been some Dragon Bloods, but I avoided them. I don’t really remember any Demons walking around. So I don’t expect there to be any. _

*Tiger: *_ So... all you remember is the beer. _

Gareth found a cove to leave the ship at which was out of sight of the town and village. As soon as the anchor was dropped, Gareth got into his Ship into his row boat and started heading to shore.

*Tiger: *_ Maybe someone should go ahead of Gareth... _ (looking around) _ is he gone already? Crap... _

A-Dom jumped into the water and started swimming along next to Gareth’s row boat. Jahar, Tiger, and Jade’s Luck both jumped down into Gareth’s row boat.

*A-Dom: *_ So we’re just going to kill them all? _

*Gareth: *_ You got a better plan? _

*A-Dom: *_ So maybe we should have a talk about who we are going to kill first. Because... you know... sometimes there are problems... with you know... children and _ (pause) _ puppies. _

*Jahar: *_ Yes, we need a system for who we want to attack. _

*A-Dom: *_ I think he’s already come up with his “system.” _

*Jahar: *_ I think we should kill the leaders of the Pirates and not worry about the populous. _

*A-Dom: *_ Dragon Blood! _

*Gareth: *_ Yup if they’re pirates. _

*A-Dom: *_ I don’t care if they are pirates or not, if they are Dragon Bloods, they die. _

*Gabe: *_ You see the problem is some of us still believe in the Dynasty, not the Dragon Bloods. _

*Alex: *_Why are you using the plural? _

*Tiger: *_ What about the ships? _

*Gareth: *_ Burn them to the waterline!... wait... we could just have (pause) more ships. _

*Jahar*_: Yes we can save them, then they can be useful to us later. _

*Gareth: *_ A-Dom, go break those ships. _

*Jahar: *_ Just break the hull not the keel! _

*A-Dom* (still swimming along):_ Ok! _

A-Dom swims off, just off the beach. A-Dom swims past a few boys swimming. A-Dom waves.

*Kid 1: *_ That shark was sure swimming fast. _

*Kid 2: *_ I saw an arm. He got someone. _

A-Dom approched the docks... and realized that it was very familiar. He was confident he knew where two bars were. As he got closer to the ships, he saw the ship with blue sails was The Sea Diamond, and he had a vague recollection of working on that ship.

So, A-Dom dove through the first one (the black ship named Hunger’s Revenge), in one side and out the other. He then swam over to The Sea Diamond, and for sentimental reasons, he punched one “small” fist sized hole in the bottom of the hull. Then he swam back to join the group.

The rest of the group was in a forced march down the beach, well just off the beach in the forested area, heading towards town, following Gareth. Tiger was running ahead of the group. Tiger noticed the island was basically one big hill, and there was a large white building on the top of the hill, with very strange “arcane” architecture, with a large shinny object on top. Tiger stopped and waited for the group to show up.

*Tiger: *_ I think we should go up there! _

The entire group stopped, looked at it, and nodded in agreement. Walking at a 90 degree angle away from the beach. This of course made it much harder for A-Dom to find the group, who he expected to be walking right along the beach, or at least heading towards town.

*Jahar: *_ We should go there. I think I like this one. _

*Tiger: *_ Sure you don’t want mine? You get monkeys and elementals! _

*Ryan*  (speaking like Tiger):_ I’ll trade ya! _

*Tiger: *_ He is just assuming Gareth doesn’t want it. _

*Jahar: *_ I am just assuming only Gareth and I want it. Plus he wants to kill everyone on this island._ (To Gareth):_ Genocide is not an acceptable reason to own an island. _

*Gareth: *_ I only want to kill the pirates. _

*Tiger: *_ But... they are all pirates. Clearly the leader of the Pirates is up there! _

*Gareth: *_ Oh yea, I’m with you! shiny... _

So the group continued to head towards the Manse by walking up the hill. A-Dom realises the group must have wandered off the beach and went to find them.

In the woods something poked Gareth on the shoulder.

*Tree* (accountant voice):_ Excuse me. What are you doing? _

*Jahar: *_ Do they all have to be like this... _

*Gareth: *_ We’re going up there_ (pointing up at the manse).

*Tree: *_ Why? _

*Gareth: *_ Why not? _

*Tree: *_ Well you see_ (sighs) _ this area is off limits. _

*Gareth: *_ By who’s orders. _

The tree pulls out a little scroll of paper. Jahar desperately tries to find a way to get a look at it, but is foiled by the tree’s lack of shoulders to read over.

*Tree:*_ By the authority of the last owner. _

*Jahar: *_ When was that order given? _

*Tree: *_ I don’t understand time. _

*Jade’s Luck: *_ They never understand time. _

Jahar then proceeded to badger the tree with a number of time related questions it couldn’t possible answer.

*Jade’s Luck* (to Jahar):_ Why do you insist on asking all the guardians of every magic building everywhere questions about time that they can’t answer. Are you trying to drive them all insane? _

Gareth and Tiger then quizzed it on the current owner (or lack there of) but got stonewalled with the answer “I’m not allowed to divulge that kind of information.” In spite of asking it in several different ways.

*Jahar: *_ What happens if we keep going up the hill. _

*Tree: *_ I can’t tell you that. But it wouldn’t be pleasant. _ (Pause) _ Why don’t you just go to the mayor’s office? _

*Jahar: *_ What’s at the mayor’s office that will get us inside that? _

*Tree: *_ The front door. _

Tiger bolts for town. Everyone else follows as best they can. On his way Tiger run’s past A-Dom.

*Tiger: *_ This way! We’re going to town again! _

A-Dom and Jahar start arguing about how things are going to go bad if they just start killing people (A-Dom is the Anti-killing side of the argument for those who are confused).

*Ryan* (while getting cake):_ Everything is going to go wrong. Arr! Paranoia! _

Tiger (Looking like a pirate: Argh!), A-Dom (looking like a pirate: Argh!) and Jade’s Luck (looking like herself: Argh?) ran ahead into town ahead of Gareth (walking along the beach holding his artifact sword and smiling at it) and Jahar (with his grey skin and clearly magical red robes).

 The first few people they come to are gambling outside a building.

*A-Dom: *_ Afternoon_ (pause) _ Argh! _

*Tiger: *_ Arrmurghlurfal. _

*A-Dom: *_ Sorry he just ate a parrot. _(Look’s at Jade’s Luck)_ You’re not here. _ (Jade’s Luck looks at A-Dom funny.)

*Local: *_ Where you come from? _

*A-Dom: *_ We woke up in the forest. _

The locals look at them funny... then go back to playing dice. So Tiger, A-Dom, and Jade’s Luck keep going into town.  Jade’s Luck looked around at the town, which was fairly normal, including children and puppies, and such, just with a few more “pirate-like” people then one would expect in a nice law abiding town.

*Jade’s Luck: *_ You know, I think Gareth’s on the verge of a homicidal temper tantrum. _

*A-Dom: *_ OooOOOoooOOOoooo! Hide the bricks! _

Tiger slaps himself on the forehead. Jade’s Luck headed back to talk to Gareth.

Gareth and Jahar are still walking along, having a conversation which is almost entirely centered on killing pirates. Jade’s Luck tries to convey to Gareth that not everybody in the town is a pirate and that after he kills the first few people will probably stop answering his question.

*Gareth: *_ So, they’re PIRATES. They deserve to die. _

*Jade’s Luck: *_ But... _

*Gareth: *_ Pie - RATS! _

*Jade’s Luck: *_ Hasn’t the crew been a pretty good crew? They were pirates. _

*Gareth: *_ Yes, but they are “former pirates.” _

*Jade’s Luck: *_ Don’t you think you should give more pirates time to reform? _

*Gareth: *_ They’ll be reformed when they are dead. _

A-Dom and Tiger got to the mayors office. Two guards were sitting outside, drinking beers.

*Guard: *_ What you want? _

*Tiger: *_ To see the Mayor. _

*Guard: *_ Why? _

A-Dom and Tiger just kind of wave their arms around.

*Guard: *_ Land Grants? _

*A-Dom: *_ Yea! Land Grants! _

*Guard* (yelling inside):_ Mayor people to see you. Better put some pants on. _

*A-Dom: *_ I love this town. When I have an island, I’m never wearing pants. _

*Mayor* (yelling from inside):_ Yes, yes, come in! _

The mayor had clearly just woken up, as his bed was also in his office. As well as the fact that it was around 8:30 am. The Mayor was a rather pudgy fellow, who was in fact wearing pants, and just pants.

Gareth, Jahar, and Jade’s Luck walk past the gamblers.

*Local* (upon seeing more strangers):_ Where the hell are you guys from? _

*Gareth* (jerking his thumb over his shoulder):_ That way. _

They just kept walking past the gamblers. Much to everyone’s surprise, Gareth didn’t ask them if they were pirates.

*Mayor: *_ Come in boys! _(To A-Dom)_ You look familiar. _

*A-Dom: *_ How long you been mayor? _

*Mayor: *_ Eight Years! _

*A-Dom: *_ Oh... yea, I came through about 5 years ago. I got married to a princess a few islands over. _

*Mayor: *_ Good for you! _

*A-Dom: *_ We got a few questions about the big shinny rock thing. What’s the story with that. _

*Mayor: *_ Well supposedly if you go inside and defeat all the traps and puzzles and stuff, you get to control this great and powerful island. _

*A-Dom:*_ The whole island? _

*Mayor: *_ Well, the person who owns the Fortress of Doom, puts down all these rules_ (the mayor pulls back a wall hanging to reveal a bookcase full of books) _ and we have to follow them. But you know, most of them are pretty reasonable. _

*Tiger: *_ Why is it called the Fortress of Doom? I don’t hear anyone yelling DOOOoooooom! _

*Mayor: *_ Well that’s just what we call it. _ (Mayor goes over an pulls back another curtain to reveal a wall full of human skulls) _ These are the last people who tried to take it over. _

*A-Dom: *_ How you get the skulls? _

*Mayor* (mater of fact-ly):_ Spits ‘em out. _

*A-Dom: *_ Cool! They all mortals... or? _

*Mayor: *_ Well these _(his hand waves at a number of skulls)_ were all Dragon Bloods, and this guy said something about “Death was his guide” and yadda yadda, I really didn’t pay attention to him. _

*Tiger: *_ Did he have a title instead of the name? _

*Mayor: *_ Yea... something like that. Oooh, and this one (points at the very bottom one) was even an Anathema. He got killed too. Hence, we call it the “Fortress of Doom.” It probably has other names, what with the light an all. But you know, as long as we obey the laws and such, it’s a pretty nice place to live. We even get to have elections for Mayor! _

*A-Dom: *_ How many people actually vote? _

*Tiger: *_ How’s that work? _

*Mayor: *_ Oh, almost everybody. You see we have these boxes that you go in... _

*A-Dom: *_ And you think about who you want to vote for. And if someone isn’t suppose to vote... or vote twice, they... _(kind of hand gestures disintegration)_ don’t come out. _

*Mayor: * (looking at the hand gestures)_ yea... _

*A-Dom* (under his breath):_ Damn Gareth... _

*Mayor: *_ You guys know about the big rule right? _

*A-Dom: *_ Umm... nope. _

*Mayor: *_ No violence. Ever. _

*A-Dom: *_ On the whole island? _

*Mayor: *_ Yea. _

*A-Dom: *_ What about in the test place_ (pointing at the Manse)

*Mayor: *_ Oh it’s ok in there. Just nowhere out on the island. _

*Tiger: *_ What happens if there is violence? _

Gareth has just walked up to an obvious pirate... and is trying to pick a fight.

*A-Dom* (not waiting for the answer):_ We’ll be right back._(A-Dom walks outside. Activating his dawn caste power so his artifact will make his voice carry for miles)_ GARETH! DON’T KILL ANYONE! THIS IS OURS! NO. NO. Nonono. No! _

*Tiger* (to the Mayor):_ Really, what happens if there is violence? _

Tiger, suddenly has a flash from a Past Life.



			
				Vision of Better Times said:
			
		

> A small woman, standing on the beach of this island, shaking with rage: _“That’s it, no more violence, on MY island! EVER!” _
> 
> Then someone in a crowd of people threw a rock at her. A brilliant white light came out of the top of the Manse overlooking the beach and burned the rock into ash. Then it burned the person who threw the rock into ash, and kept burning. In the end there was nothing left of the person, but there was a small sheet of bubbled glass from where the sand had been melted.




*Ryan* (Dr. Evil voice):_ “LASER” _

*Tiger* (to the Mayor who is about to explain about the death ray):_ Hold on a second, I’ll be right back. _

Tiger then explains the death ray to A-Dom as they run down the street heading for Gareth. A-Dom runs past Jahar and Jade’s Luck. Gareth is toe to toe with the pirate who he is trying to pick the fight with when A-Dom runs up to him, picks him up, and starts carrying him towards the Mayors house.

Jahar walks up to the Mayors office, but is stopped by the guard.

*Guard: *_ Hey! Where you think your going? _

*Jahar: *_ To see the Mayor. _

*Guard: *_ Why? _

*Jahar: *_ Same reason. _

*Guard* (Yelling inside):_ Another one to see you Mayor. Might want to put a shirt on. _

A-Dom gets back to the Mayors house, carrying Gareth.

*Gareth: *_ You can put me down now. _

*A-Dom: *_ You not... hurt anyone. _

*Tiger: *_ You can’t do violence here. _

*Gareth* (Gareth basically sees the same past life vision as Tiger): _ Well that takes all the fun out of it. (To Jade’s Luck) This is your fault! _

Jahar walks into the mayor’s office. He looks at the wall of skulls which is still exposed. He then has a vision from a past life.
Jahar botched his past life roll.



			
				Vision of Worse Times said:
			
		

> A very vivid vision of his head being cut off and his skull being polished. It was the part with his skull being polished which was very weird... and unpleasant.




*Gareth: *_ How am I suppose to kill pirates if we can’t have any violence? Hmm... maybe if I go off the island, and taunt them. They’ll come off the island so I can kill them... _

People on the street near the Mayor’s house start looking at Gareth like he’s a crazy man.

*Tiger: *_ Just sneak onto their ship and hide. Then when they go out to sea, kill them. _

*Gareth* (thinking):_ That could work too. _

*Jahar* (Trying to talk to the Mayor who can clearly hear Gareth outside):_ So... how many of the ships that dock here are Pirate Ships? _

*Mayor* (looking down the street towards the docks):_ Less and less today. _

*A-Dom* (to Mayor):_ So are there any rules for invading the building or just... Woo-HA! _

The mayor pulls out the last book of the Books of Law.

*Mayor: *_ Lets see... You have to go in during daylight. You have to tell the duly elected Mayor, that’s me, that you are going in, and leave any burial, last of kin notification, etc information with me. As well as pay the tax. _

Gabe starts thinking about what kind of note Jahar will leave for his wife.

*Ryan: *_ Leave her your penis. _

*Gabe: *_ I did not hear you say that. _

*Alex: *_ With a nice little inscription:  you! _

*Jahar: *_ What was your name mayor? _

*Mayor: *_ I am officially the Mayor of Crull-Tay, Quogo-Nazo_

*Jahar: *_ Again, how many pirates are around? _

*Mayor Quogo: *_ Well yesterday, I would have said two ships worth. But looks like one really full ship now. Wait.. Maybe less then that. _

*Jahar: *_ Why less and less? _

The group realized the Mayor is looking down the street at the docks where the pirate ship with black sails is clearly sinking.

*Jahar: *_ How many supernaturals captain a ship? Dragon Bloods and such. _

*Mayor Quogo: *_ Well my brother Captains a ship. _

*Jahar: *_ He was chosen by the Dragons? _

*Mayor Quogo* (who’s Water Aspect mark turns on):_ Yes. As well some say that Admiral Bloodsky is a Dragon Blood. I don’t have any official records of anyone else. _

Jahar noted Quogo’s lousy breeding.

*Jahar: *_ Seems odd that you have official records of pirate ships. _

*Mayor Quogo: *_ We have records of ships that make port. _ (Looks at the group)_ You wouldn’t be trying to avoid our taxes on incoming ships would ya? _

*Jahar: *_ Not from what I’ve been told. _

*Mayor Quogo: *_ How did you get to our island? _

*Tiger: *_ We woke up in the forest. _

*Ryan* (laughing hysterically):_ You know... I play hard and fast with explanations. But that’s just not a good “mayor explanation.” That’s what you tell to drunks on the beach. _

*Mayor Quogo: *_ No really, where did you come from? _

*Gareth* (interrupting):_ What’s there fun to do on this island? _

*Mayor Quogo: *_ Well our major activities are: Drinking, whoring, gambling. Some people like gardening. We have some nice gardens. We have a very popular game with a ball. _

*Jahar: *_ What’s it called? _

*Mayor Quogo: *_ “Hurt the guy with the ball.” You have to play it just off shore. Ankle deep water is best. _

*Jahar: *_ Do you have a barge set up to play on? _

*Mayor Quogo* (kind of surprised):_ No... Good idea. _ (Mayor starts to write down Barge, then crosses it out and puts “anchored raft for playing violent sports on.”)

* A-Dom: *_ What do you get when you defeat the fortress of doom? _

*Mayor Quogo: *_ I don’t know. Nobody’s done it in my lifetime. _

*Jahar: *_ What do we have to do to let you let us into the Fortress of Doom? _

*Mayor Quogo: *_Well you have to pay the “Fortress of Doom Tax” which is 5 jade apiece. _

*A-Dom* (to Jahar):_ Pay the man! _

Jahar pulls out 5 jade to pay the Mayor.

*Mayor Quogo: *_ That’s 5 jade, apiece. _

*Jahar: *_ I know, that’s for me. _

*Mayor Quogo: *_ Ok, you can come with me. _ (He puts the money into a drawer)

A-Dom pulls out 10 jade (from what he has looted from bodies over time) and pays for himself and Gareth.

Tiger stole 5 jade from the drawer, payed the mayor, found out Jade’s Luck didn’t have 5 jade, so he waited for the mayor to put the rest of the money into the drawer, then stole another 5 jade from the drawer to pay for her too.

*A-Dom: *_ Ok when I die, just throw my head onto Uk Luk Muck Muck Chuck. _

*Mayor Quogo: *_ That will be a literal throwing. They don’t like us much there. _

*A-Dom: *_ Yea, that’s fine with me. _

Jade’s Luck and Gareth gave instructions for their remains to be returned to their familes on Atlantis.

Jahar gave strict instructions for his note (and only his note) to be delievered to Cynis Jara in exactly 19 years. The note read “I am still alive. -Sesus Weijin Jahar” [20 years after a spouse goes missing, they can be presumed dead and the remaining spouse can re-marry. So Jahar’s plan is to force his wive to stay unmarried for 39 years instead of 20, just to tick her off]

There is a little more idle conversation. At some point:

*Mayor Quogo: *_ Well, only your head gets polished. The rest of your body will just be found somewhere on the island. _

*Jahar* (gives a little shutter):_ I feels really unpleasant when it gets polished. _

The Mayor looks at Jahar funny. A-Dom looks at Jahar funny. Gareth looks at Jahar like he’s Jahar.

*A-Dom: *_ Good to know. _

*Jahar: *_ So where do we go? _

*Mayor Quogo: *_ Follow me! _

The Mayor pulls back yet another curtain, to reveal a white marble door, which he opens. It leads into a rather large white room with a gold line on the floor.

*Mayor Quogo: *_ Alright, everybody stand on the gold line. _

Everybody in the party stood on the gold line. Gareth noticed that it was real gold inlayed into the floor. The Mayor stands before them, and opens this book.

*Mayor Quogo* (in old realm, in a deadpan voice):_ These worthy adventurers, etcetera, seek to conquer this building, etcetera, so they can become good and worthy rulers, etcetera, and they will succeed or forfeit their lives. There is only victory or death. Etcetera. _

Then there was a big sparkle of lights, and the wall behind the mayor faded away. The group then thanked the mayor and walked through.

*A-Dom: *_ Thanks Mayor! See you on the other side! _

*Mayor Quogo: *_ Probably not! _

*A-Dom: *_ Oh... we’ll you’ll see my nice shinny skull! _

*Mayor Quogo: *_ Got a point there. _

Once inside, the see the wall is solid on this side. So the group activated charms and put on armor, and stopped looking like pirates, etc. They were standing in a long narrow hallway, with a floor that sloped upwards. The area was lite by an ambiguous light source.   

*Jahar: *_ You ever been here Roedy? _

*Roedy* (in text on the sleeve):_ Yes, but never came in this way. _

*Jahar: *_ Well let me know if you think anything is going to crush us. _

So, after quite a long walk, they got to a large room, with a big white tree, with a face on it.

*Gareth: *_ Hello Mr. Tree! _

*Mr. Tree: *_ Hello! _

*Gareth: *_ What happens in here? _

*Mr. Tree: *_ Paperwork & Questions! _

*Jahar: *_ What’s your name? _

*Mr. Tree: *_ I am The Guardian Tree. _

*Tiger: *_ What is this place actually called? _

*Mr. Tree: *_ The Fortress of Light. _

*Jade’s Luck: *_See that makes much more sense. _

*A-Dom: *_ What’s with the skulls? _

*Mr. Tree: *_ Well you see... I like bowling. _ (And the Tree nods towards the long narrow corridor.)

*Jahar: *_ Do you polish the skulls? _

*Mr. Tree: *_ Well sometimes I do, sometimes other people do it. Mostly that’s just so they roll better. _

*Jahar: *_ Ok, well you’d better let us have the paperwork. _

Paperwork was just a simple form:
Name:
Occupation:
God of Preference:

***
Name: Gareth 	
Occupation: Smith, Merchant 	
God of Preference: I am contractually obligated to write down Unconquered Sun. 	

Name: Sesus Weijin Jahar 	
Occupation: Trader, Noble, Sorcerer 	
	God of Preference: Unconquered Sun 	

Name: A-Dom
Occupation: Guy, Prince (after someone reminded him he was a Prince)
God of Preference: Unconquered Sun

*A-Dom (to Tiger): *_ Remember to write down “orphan killer!” _

Name: Patient Tiger 	
Occupation: Bodyguard 	
God of Preference: Unconquered Sun 	

Name: Jade’s Luck
Occupation: Assistant Procurer
God of Preference: Unconquered Sun

The Tree then collected the paperwork and looked through it.

*Mr. Tree: *_ Well... there are 5 of you, and normally there is just one. So, just in case, this manse can only be controlled by one person. So I’m going to give you some time to figure this out amongst yourselves. Feel free to murder each other, or whatever. Violence is perfectly acceptable during the trial. _

*Tiger: *_ Do we have to figure this out now? Rock, paper, Scissors? _

*Mr. Tree: *_ Yes, you need to know now. _

*Jahar* (to the tree):_ We have pointy objects, thank you very much. _

*Mr. Tree: *_Well, (happy) Go at it then! I’ll just watch. _

Jahar then tried to ask the tree who lived inside a single room with no doors or windows, what the rest of the island was like, how it was designed, and how it was held up. The tree didn’t give him any useful information. The group then questioned A-Dom on how he dismantled the pirate ships. Because that was clearly important to the situation at hand. This also ended up with the group explaining to A-Dom what a Keel is in great detail.

Tiger tried to trade his Manse to A-Dom, so he could try to get this Manse.

*A-Dom: *_ I don’t want a Manse with her! She smells! But I probably want to build one on my island. _

*Jahar: *_ I love this Manse. It seems very aspected towards... my way of thought. _

*Jade’s Luck* (surprised):_ You have a way of thought? _

The Tree kind of looks at Jahar funny.

*Tiger: *_ Well this place is kind of long and twisty, and it takes a long time to get anywhere... _

*Gareth: *_ But, I could turn the Beam of DEATH on pirates! _

*Jahar: *_ Well we can re-write the rules, then ether kill the pirates, or kill them if they don’t convert. _

*A-Dom: *_ Well I’m not going to win this... so it’s between you two. _ (To Tiger) _ It’s called picking your battles. _

*Tiger: *_ Why? _

*A-Dom: *_ Well really I’m just getting Jahar to leave my island alone. _

Gareth and Jahar agreeded that “Jahar can have the island if he will at least turn the Death Ray on “some” of the Pirates.” (They did not sanctify this oath)

*Tiger: *_ I didn’t agree to that! _

*Jahar: *_ You’re not in this! _

*Tiger: *_ You can’t exclude me! _

*A-Dom* (to Tiger):_ Look, it’s ether we all win, or we all get our heads chopped off and shined. _

*Jahar: *_ And that hurts! Trust me. _

*Tiger: *_ You don’t know that. _

*Alex: *_ Then we start making new characters! The funny thing is my back up character... is a Pirate! _

*Jahar: *_ We have decided Tree! _

*Tiger: *_ No we haven’t! _

*Mr. Tree* (looking back and forth between Jahar and Tiger):_ Everyone has decided? _

Jade’s Luck then started explaining the issues involved to the tree with way too much detail.

*Mr. Tree: *_ I DO NOT CARE! I just need you to pick one person. That’s it. Stop explaining. _

*A-Dom: *_ I vote Gahar, Jahar, whatever. _

*Jahar: *_ I accept! _

*Alex: *_ Who else is scared that we’re giving the “Beam of Death” to Jahar? _

*Mr. Tree: *_ What about you_ (looking at Tiger).

*Tiger: *_ I want it. _

*A-Dom: *_ You already have one! _

*Tiger: *_ I’m willing to trade. _

*Mr. Tree: *_ Well you’re going to have to figure this out. Just start murdering each other. It will go faster. _

Jahar and Tiger then started arguing more. Tiger decided to argue with Jahar for two hours before he woudl give up. Jahar managed to cut the conversation time down to one hour. So Tiger decided to stand in stonefaced disagreement for an additional hour.

*Dan:*_ Well we didn’t argue endlessly for 2 hours in-character. _ (GM note: It still took like 20 minutes).

So Jahar was in the end, the person they all agreed upon.

*Mr. Tree: *_ All right! First round of questions. What does the Sun, represent? Discuss among yourselves, I’m not going anywhere. _

The group started arguing... because they didn’t know.

*Jahar: *_ The Great God: the Unconquered Sun. _

*Mr. Tree: *_Well then. What is he a God of? What is his power? _

The group starts giggling uncontrollably because, they aren’t sure what their God is a god of. So they start arguing.

A-Dom: [/b]_ Maybe we deserve to all die here. _

After the group had been arguing for a while:

*Mr. Tree: *_ Just so you know this is a timed event. If you don’t finish with all the trials by the time the sun sets, you all die. _

*A-Dom: *_ Well good to know, nice to learn the rules in the middle... _

*Mr. Tree: *_ You could have read them before you came in. _

*Jahar: *_ Light, Life, Leadership, he’s the king of the gods... _

*Mr. Tree: *_ Is that your final answer? _

*Jahar* (with confidence):_ Yes! _

*Mr. Tree: *_ I’m sorry... _

*A-Dom: *_ Is this a 4 out of 5 situation? _

*Mr. Tree: *_ No... more of a trial by fire. _

*A-Dom: *_ Oh... _

A number of small holes opened in the walls around the room and small balls of fire started shooting out at the group. Eventually Tiger came up with breaking off branches from the tree, and giving them to the others, so they could plug the holes that the balls of fire were being shot from. Really the only thing that happened was Gareth’s head got lit on fire just a little bit. Gareth was also the fire magnet, but once he turned on his caste power, he stopped taking all damage from the fireballs. So it stopped mattering that he was constantly getting hit. Eventually the got all the holes plugged up.

*A-Dom: *_ So, what is the Unconquered Sun the god of? _

*Mr. Tree: *_ Well now, that’s the question you still have to answer, now isn’t it... _

*A-Dom* (Depressed):_ Oh... _

*Mr. Tree: *_ Well there are more physical challenges if you can’t figure it out... _

*A-Dom: *_ I vote for death... _

The group then put their heads together (and Jade’s Luck’s Lore dice pool +1 dice from everyone in the party)

*A-Dom: *_ I remind you... he’s called the Unconquered Sun... _

(Gabe’s phone rings, and I go deaf listening to the recording.)

So, the group with 6 successes to come up with (A-Dom was right): Unconquerability. [/I]

*Gareth: *_ Our God sucks. _

*Jahar: *_ I can’t believe I helped you come up with that. _

*Tiger: *_ I can. _(Looking to the sky)_ Can I switch gods? _

*Jahar: *_ Don’t say that again! I get a twinge every time you say that. _

*Mr. Tree: *_ Well you go on to the next room. _

The wall fades away, and the group can see the next room, with a book in it. The group (especially Jahar) runs into the next room.

*Gareth* (to the tree):_ Maybe some day we’ll come back for bowling! _

*Jahar* (to the room):_ Good Morning! _

The white marble book on the white marble pedistil, in the white marble room, looked at them.

*Book: *_ Well, hello there! _

*Gareth: *_ Are you the book that knows everything? _

*Book: *_ No. He’s my third cousin. _

*Jahar: *_ If you’re related to him, can you find him, if we help you? _

*Book: *_ I ask the questions here! _

The group then barrages the book with questions, most of which don’t make much sense.

*Book: *_ Which one of you, wishes to be the owner? _(Jahar raises his hand)_ You see a man kicking a puppy. What do you do? _

*Jahar: *_ Stop him. _

*Book: *_ Why? _

*Tiger: *_ We like puppies! _

*Book* (Looking at Tiger):_ Shhhh! He’s answering the questions. _

*Jahar: *_ Because he is injuring a creature which is most likely helpless. _

*Book: *_ What if the puppy is demon possessed? _

*Jahar: *_ Then we deal with that when we find out. Please ignore my companions. _

*Book: *_ Ah-ha. What do you like to do in your spare time? _

*Jahar: *_ Read books. _

Things whispered quietly behind Jahar’s back by everyone else: Worship demons. Worship the Unconquored Sun. Summon Demons. Kick Puppies.

*Jahar: *_ And in the rest of my time I teach my acolytes, and worship myself. _ (I’m pretty sure he meant he himself takes time to worship, not that he had his own cult to himself.)

*Book: *_ Do you tolerate the company of Demons? _

*Jahar: *_ I do not tolerate their company. I do however force them to serve me. _

*Book* (confused):_ ooooooh-Kay. _

*Jade’s Luck: *_ Is this going to be an “issue?” _

*Book: *_ Issue? Yes, you could call it that. Ok then, you can go onto the next room. _

*Tiger: *_ Wait... if we want to change owners do we have to go through the entire process again? _

*Book: *_ During the process: You all have to agree in front of one of the guardians to change your mind. _

The group then goes onto the next room, which has a large alter to the Sun.

They group walks in and all kneel. A-Dom starts praying first. Jahar starts praying. Everyone else starts praying too.  

*Dan: *_ I do better not praying. _

Jade’s Luck gets the long answer to one of her previous prayers.

Gareth got the feeling that this manse had something to do with destroying demons.

Jahar gets the words “Try HARDER” in response to his prayer about how to spread the religion better.

After everyone prayed, the far wall disappeared, and the group moved on. The next room was up a couple of steps. In the middle of the white marble room, was a white marble cat. The group of course charged over to pet it.

*Kitty* (waking up): _ Hey! People. Wait a minute! _

The cat gets up, wanders over to a book, flips it open with his paw, reads a few pages, flips the book closed again, then wanders back to the group.

*Jahar: *_ Been a long time hasn’t it kitty? What’s your name? _

*Kitty: *_ Kitty Cat. _

*Jahar: *_ Well that makes sense. _

*A-Dom* (looking at the empty room with the rather small white kitty cat in it):_ How do people die here? _

*Jahar: *_ They all died in the first room! _

*Kitty: *_ No there was one fellow who died here. _

*A-Dom: *_ Oh... how did he die? _

The kitty yawned, and it’s head expanded and it’s jaw grew until it was more then large enough to bite a human being in half. Then it shrunk again when the kitty was done yawning.

*Ryan: *_ Oh so like a normal cat. _

*Jahar: *_ Was that one of us? _

*Kitty* (looking at Jahar):_ Hey! You look familiar! _

*Jahar: *_ That hurt! _

*Kitty: *_ Well I had to clean all the flesh off. _ (The cat licked it’s marble fur with it’s marble cat tongue).

*A-Dom: *_ So do you ask us questions? _

*Kitty: *_ No. I make Moral Judgements. _

*Ryan* (panicking):_ Are there doors in this room? _

*GM: *_ No, no there are not. _

*Tiger: *_ Could we repent now? _

*Kitty: *_ Well I suppose so. What do you want to repent for? _

*A-Dom: *_ Oh... I want to repent. I killed a baby with a brick, a puppy... _

*Gareth: *_ This is going to take a long time. _

*A-Dom: *_ ...some folks, some innocents... _

*Kitty: *_ Ok we can say we’ve covered: Killed Innocents. _

*Tiger: *_ Do we need to consider stuff from before we were chosen? _

*Kitty: *_ I’m not going to answer that question. _

*A-Dom: *_ ...oh god... I was weak, cowardly, craven, greedy, I slept with a lot of women, not my wife... _

*Kitty: *_ Oh that’s fine. _

*Tiger: *_ The women part? _

*Kitty: *_ Yea, I don’t care about that. _

*A-Dom: *_ ... I lied, _(long pause while A-Dom thought about it)_ a lot, piracy_ (Gareth starts giving A-Dom the evil eye, everyone else kind of nods)_, theft, I ate human flesh... _

*Tiger* (shocked):_ Wait... WHAT? _

*Gareth:* _Nothing wrong with cannibals._

*A-Dom: *_ ...yea, I think that covers it. _

*Jahar: *_ What about raising the dead? _

*A-Dom* (confused):_ Is that really a sin? Raising the dead. Necromancy? _

*Kitty: *_ No, not the last time I checked. _

*A-Dom* (Happy):_ Well then, there you go. But maybe I should repent for that too. Oh wait, I assisted in summoning a demon. _

*Kitty: *_ Ok killing innocent mortals: You must bring life and civilization to five islands that don’t have it. _

*A-Dom: *_ Wait... so I plant women there then screw them? _

*Kitty: *_ Yea whatever, it’s a repentance. You’re suppose to try to the best of your ability. I don’t really care if they are “civilized” or barbarians. I really don’t care what kind of civilization as long as they have a civilization. You’re going to have to impregnate at least 10 more women... _

A-Dom starts laughing.

*Jahar: *_ Well at least he won’t have a problem with that one. _

*Tiger: *_ Can he impregnate them with other mens’s seed? _

*Kitty: *_ I guess so. I don’t really know how you would do that. Really, just you need to get 10 babies born. _

*A-Dom: *_ Can I impregnate one women ten times? _

*Kitty: *_ I suppose. But you need to let women finish with getting one out before you start trying to impregnate them again. Can’t do them all at once. _

*Gareth: *_ No sex with undead. _

*Tiger: *_ They have to be living women. _

*A-Dom: *_ Yea, with this group you have to clarify that kind of thing. _

*Kitty: *_ Ok, I didn’t know I had to clarify that: you must have 10 babies with living human women. _

*Jahar: *_ Yea, he just had a child with another man. _

*Kitty: *_ That’s just weird... _

A-Dom then explained how Zokaz made a baby out of human and dinosaur flesh, which really just confused the kitten.

*Tiger* (to A-Dom):_ Hey did you repent for that? _

*A-Dom* (to Tiger):_ SHUT UP! _

*Kitty: *_ You must return 5 stolen things to their rightful owner. _

*Tiger* (all happy):_ Well I can help ya with that! _

*Kitty: *_ They can not be stolen just so he can return them. _

*Tiger: *_ Ok... I suppose we do that with things that have already been stolen. _

*Kitten: *_ Eating human flesh: You need to fast for a week. _

*Tiger: *_ So how many times you do the eating human flesh thing? _

*A-Dom: *_ Well you lose track after the first time... you know you hang out with some cannibals and you know “everyone’s doing it” and it would be rude to refuse... _

*Kitty: *_ You have to save one maiden. _

*A-Dom: *_ Does it have to be a “real” maiden? _

*Kitty: *_ Can’t be a guy in a dress if that’s what you mean. _

There was a brief discussion about how A-dom would have to do a thorough inspection of each woman he would have to save.  Comments were made about her not remaining a maiden in order to fulfill one of his other repentance.

Then the kitty “sanctified” A-Dom’s repentance.

*Kitty: *_ Anyone else want to repent? _

*Gareth: *_ I’ve taken my god’s name in vain_ (pause) _ a lot. _

*Kitty: *_ Anything else? _

*Gareth: *_ Nope. _

*Kitty* (to Gareth):_ Build five churches. _ (Then he sanctified it.)

*Jahar: *_ I will repent for... _

*Gareth: *_ Summoning demons. _

*Jahar: *_ ...being full of anger and hatred towards my wife. Believing in a treasonous blasphemy that is a perversion of the natural order. And for summoning a demon. _

*Gabe: *_ I’m pretty sure I’ve never killed a single mortal. _

*GM: *_ You know... you’ve caste Death of Obsidian Butterflies at a ship full of Pirates. _

*Gabe: *_ Oh, yea. Well at least I’ve never killed an innocent mortal. _

*Kitty* (to Jahar):_ You have to go to a good and proper church every week for a month. _

Jade’s Luck points out that Jahar’s wife... isn’t the best wife.

*Jahar: *_ She is a blasphemer who tries to kill me. _

*Kitty: *_ That’s no reason to be rude to her. _

*Jahar: *_ I suppose. _

*Kitty: *_ You will bring your wife a present that she will really like. Like an Artifact. _

*Jahar: *_ Do I actually have to give it to her? _

*Kitty: *_ Yes... and not in a violent axe like manner. _

*A-Dom* (to Jade’s Luck):_ What the hell do you have to repent for? _

*Jade’s Luck: *_ I make my mothers worry about me a lot. _

*A-Dom* (angry):_ You’re sin SUCKS! _

*Jade’s Luck: *_ Well I haven’t been alive as long as you have to screw things up. _ (To the kitten) _ I haven’t been as good a daughter as I should have been. I have failed to save numerous mortals from bad things... _

*Gareth: *_ A-Dom. _

*Jade’s Luck: *_ ...that happened to them. _

*Kitten: *_ Make everyone on the island muffins. _ (This is an edit from how it was originally phased: Make everyone muffins. As while the group assumed that meant everyone in the room, the way it was phrased would mean everyone in all of creation, which would be a little bit too hard.)

*Tiger: *_ What about me? _

The Kitten wanders over to his book. Looked something up. Made a kind of Umph noise.

*Kitten: *_ Yea your next. _

*A-Dom: *_ I’m sure you have something to repent for. _

*Tiger* (to A-Dom):_ I don’t kill orphans! Other people, yea, sure... I suppose, I’ve killed a few people, who were mostly kind of bad people... _

*A-Dom: *_ Do I get some kind of bonus for honesty? _

*Jahar: *_ Tiger I think you’re head is about to get eaten. It’s licking it’s lips. I don’t want any blood on my floor. _

*Jade’s Luck: *_ That’s cold. _

*A-Dom: *_ But Honest. _

*Tiger: *_ Blasphemed by god a little bit. I guess I’ve stolen some things... _

*Gareth: *_ The suns going to be going down soon Tiger... _

*Tiger: *_ I think I’ve covered it. Killing people, stealing things... _ (Tiger figures something out) _ ...oh, I maybe have lied... To a few people. _

*Kitty* (to Tiger):_ You must tell the absolute Truth for one week. _

*Gareth: *_ Oh that will be the death of him. _

*Jade’s Luck: *_ Does he actually have to answer questions people ask of him? _

*Kitten: *_ He must say the truth if he wishes to speak. _

*Jahar: *_ He’s going to be mute for a week. _

*Gareth: *_ No, but we are going to hear him say things like “The sky is blue” a lot. _

*Kitten* (to Tiger):_ And you have to populate two islands, and make everyone here cookies. _

*Gareth: *_ Make sure you specify that they can’t be poisoned. _ (Everybody but Tiger nods)

*Kitten: *_ Ok, they must be good and honest cookies and tasty cookies that will not cause sickness, death or other bad effects. _

*Tiger: *_ Can I get help? _

*Kitten: *_ Of course, I don’t expect you to populate two entire islands all by yourself. _

*Jade’s Luck: *_ He means with the cookies. _

*Kitten* (sighing):_ Yes, you can have someone help you bake them, or pay someone to bake them. We wouldn’t want you to force people to eat bad cookies. _

*Jahar: *_ Can Tiger’s island be the same as A-Dom’s islands? _

The kitten then tries to explain that repentance is all about the intent and making an effort. Most of the group ignored him and talked about other things.

*Ryan: *_ I really am the evil party member. _

*Alex: *_ But you’re the loveable evil party member. _

*A-Dom: *_ Need to make some amendments to my confession: _ (talking really fast) _ Taking my gods name in vain, cruelty, lying, asking to go back in time... that really upset him. Speaking about the destruction of creation... _

*Jahar: *_ Horse thief! _

*A-Dom: *_ Hey, I got punished for that! _

The kitty cat walked over to it’s book, flipped a couple of pages.

*Kitty* (looking kind of disturbed):_ Yes, you were punished quite enough for that. No need to repent there. _

*A-Dom* (to Jahar): _Thanks for bringing that one up. _

*Kitty: *_ You have to help him (Gareth) build churches. You should pray once a month, minium. You need to be Helpful and Cheery to your circle for a whole week. _

The entire group starts laughing at the last line.

*Ryan: *_ I want to keep my head. _

*Dan: *_ You’re head will be the first part to go, but it won’t be the last part. _

*A-Dom: *_ ok I agree. _

*Kitty: *_ I’m just going to ask this once more: Who is getting this manse? _

*Jahar: *_ I am! _

*Kitty: *_ Just wanted to make sure you’re not giving it to him_ (pointing at A-Dom).

*Tiger: *_ You sure you want it? _

*Jahar: *_ YES! _

*A-Dom: *_ Do we have to go through this part every time we change who owns the island? _

*Kitty: *_ Oh yes!  We can’t have sinners take control of the island unrepentant. _

A-Dom and Jade’s Luck start talking about how to talk the Hoen-ba to spread out to more islands.

Jahar is pointed towards a door that only he can see, and told to go alone. He goes off alone. Leaving the rest of the party in a room with no visible exits. Jahar finds a glowing arrow of light that leads him through the Manse: Jahar goes along a hallway, up a set of stairs, along another hallway, down another set of staires. He eventually reaches a big shinny room that is all white except for the large multi color crystals. Jahar walks into the room, and the doorway closes behind him.

A ghostly image of a little woman, dressed as a priestess, with a Zenith caste mark. He kneeled down before her.

*Ghostly image: *_ You failed to confess one of your sins. _

*Dan: *_ I didn’t! Cause I cheated! _

*Liz: *_ Rambling is a sin? _

*Ghostly Image: *_ You are arrogant. _

*Jahar* (kind of surprised): _ Oh, yea, I guess you’re right. _

*Ghostly Image: *_ How do YOU choose to repent? _

*Jahar: *_ Well the opposite of arrogant is humble. So I will be humble for a month. _

*Ghostly Image: *_ Do you think this is enough? _

*Jahar: *_ I believe it would be if I took on strict vows of aetheticsism and remove myself from my worldly possessions. _

A kitten appears and “sanctifies” the repentance with Jahar.

Jade’s Luck and Gareth dig out some string and start playing with the kitten (who at no point disappeared).


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 15, 2006)

_Synopsis for 10/23/06 session_

*Bizzaro World!* 

Subtitles:  

*You know, this is all very creepy. 
Can you use the kitchen? I have to use the bathroom!
Repenting is HARD!*


So the group (except Jahar) are stuck in a room with no exits, no doors, no windows. They decided to talk to the Kitty cat. 

*Kitty:* _ So, how's your redemption going?_ 

*Gareth:* _Ok, I guess. Look, string!_ 

Kitty cat plays with Gareth's string much to their amusement. 

For some Gabe causes a tangent about making robes out of , literally, and how Gareth could accomplish this, and how it could be used for profit, and how everyone could contribute. 

Jahar mostly plays around with the powers of his Manse for a while. Then he decided to find a garden to meditate in, not realizing the rest of the group is stuck. 

Gareth pulls out a block of wood and starts whittling a small church. 

*A-Dom *(Hopeful): _You need any *help* with that?_ 

*Gareth* (Concerned): _Are you on drugs? _ 

On his way to find a garden, Jahar saw the library of the Manse. Jahar stops, blinks, walks in. Jahar sends his robes elsewhere because they are too opulent, then goes in, and started checking out the books.  
*Gabe: * _I'm not even going to make the temperance roll, I just go in._

So a few hours later, the rest of the group starts to get hungry. Jahar however doesn't notice, since he has no need to eat while inside the Manse. 

*Jade's Luck* (to Kitty): _Umm... is there a way out? Or could we have some food and water?_ 

*Kitty:*_ That would be up to the Master._

*Jade's Luck: * _Could you maybe let the Master know we're stuck in here and would like to get out so we don't starve to death._ 

*Kitty: * _Yea, I'll pass that along._ 

Tiger of course spends time searching the room for exits.  

Jahar spends some time reading the titles of every book in the library, finding them to be on philosophy and magical theory, for about four hours. 

*Gareth:* _If the Sun goes down when we are in here, do we die?_ 

*Kitty:* _No, you're safe now._

*Tiger:* _Yea, we completed the challenge._ 

*A-Dom* (to Kitty): _So what do you know about the Unconquered Sun?_

*Kitty: * _That he is a great and powerful god. _ 

*A-Dom:* _Do you know what time it is?_ 

*Kitty:* _No._ 

*A-Dom:* _Do you know how long you've been here?_ 

*Kitty:* _ I'm a cat._ 

*Gareth *(to A-Dom): _Why are you asking Jahar questions?_

*A-Dom:* _ It's tradition..._ 

*Dan:* _It's like a David Letterman joke, just keep repeating it. _ 

Jahar finally decided to take one book with him, and go looking for the rest of the group. Eventually he is stopped by a mirror. The animated Mirror frame told him people were staring in the Chamber of Redemption. Jahar felt the need to ask if it was the people who came in with him. Jahar is given some basic instructions on how to find the Chamber. 

*Jahar: * _What do you do here?_ 

*Mirror:* _Mostly, I help people reflect on things._ 

*Jahar:* _Do all the objects here speak?_ 

*Mirror: * _Some. Is this important to you?_ 

Jahar is stunned by the question, and spends an hour trying to figure out if the Mirror is trying to somehow trick him. Gareth's church gets smaller and smaller.  Tiger tries to use Door Evading Technique, on the wall where Jahar went through... and found the wall to be rather solid. Jahar finally follows the instructions back to the group. As Jahar approaches he sees the wall fade away, but he is on the opposite side of a one way illusion (i.e. the group in the room sees an illusion of a Wall where the wall had been). So Jahar walks through the illusion into the room. Tiger and Jade's Luck are arguing about if it's worth using the power of their Manse to make a portal out of the room. 

*Tiger:* _It might not be that bad, it might just cause Wyld appear in the Empresses' thrown room. And you know, I'm OK with that._ 

*A-Dom* (to Jahar as he enters): _Has the cat taking over your soul?_ 

*Jahar:* _You're confusing the hell out of me._ 

*A-Dom* (Enthusiastic and happy):_ *Yay!* You're the best when confused!_ 

*Jahar:* _How are you doing?_ 

*Gareth* (sad): _I ran out of wood._ 

*Jahar: * _Oh, I guess you've been in here a while?_ 

*Gareth: * _There is no bathroom in here._ 

*Ryan:* _It's an RPG who the  cares about bathrooms?_ 

*Jahar:* _Oh. Well I haven't found one yet ether. Why didn't you guys leave? Oh well, follow me._ 

Jahar walks through the illusionary wall. Puts his hand through the wall to wave to the group to follow him. 

*Jahar:* _Aren't you coming?_ 

*A-Dom: * _The hand is talking to us! All hail the Wyld!_ 

The rest of the group follows him into the rest of the Manse. So does the Kitty Cat. 

*Jahar:* _Sorry they only told me that you were stuck in here a little while ago._ 

*Tiger: * _What have you been doing that they couldn't find you?_ 

*Jahar: * _Reading a book _(shows them the book he is carrying) 

*A-Dom:* _Where is the Kitchen?_ 

*Jahar: * _I don't know._ 

*A-Dom* (all happy): _I'm happy that you don't know. I'm happy about this._ 

*Jahar: * _Do you happen to know where the kitchen is?_ 

*Kitten:* _What "kitchen"?_ 

Jade's Luck said something to A-Dom. 

*A-Dom* (Happy):_ I don't give a . But I'm* happy* about that._ 

*Jahar* (to A-Dom): _Are you ok?_ 

*A-Dom* (forced happy):_ I'm *Happy!*_ 

*Tiger *(to the cat, explaining kitchens):_ It's like Time. It's a concept you don't understand. _ 

*Kitty:* _ Ah, excellent._ 

The group looks around, trying to find an Exit, and finds there is. 

*A-Dom:*_ I *love* this manse, it's the best ever!_ 

*Jahar: * _What do you want?_ 

*A-Dom: * _We have to go find food! Muffins have to be had._ 

*Jahar:* _I guess I should let you out._ 

*Entire group in unison:* _ YES!_ 

*A-Dom: * _And I'm *happy* to put her repentance in front of mine!_ 

Jade's Luck offers to buy A-Dom beer and dinner. A-Dom cheers. Jahar starts leading the group out of the Manse. 

*A-Dom *(casual): _So Tiger, how many people have you assassinated?_ 

*Tiger: * _You think I keep count?_ 

*A-Dom* (to Jahar): _Can you turn off the beam? You know, the Death Ray?_ 

*Jahar* (stops in his tracks)_: I'm fairly sure, you can't break those rules._ 

*A-Dom* (happy to Jade's Luck): _Do you want to go look for muffins... OFF this island? I bet they have better muffins on some of the other islands!_ 

*Jahar: * _A-Dom... what do you want to attack?_ 

*A-Dom: * _YES!_ 

*Gareth* (to A-Dom): _What's your problem A-Dom?_ 

*A-Dom* (hyper high pitched voice): _Nothings wrong. I'm *happy* and *cheerful!*_ 

*Gareth:* _Why are you nervous?_ 

*Jade's Luck* (to A-Dom): _You know how they have spear fishing? I bet club fishing would be even more challenging!_ 

*Jahar:* _Tiger, can you make any sense out of this_. (waving at A-Dom and Jade's Luck). 

*Tiger* (deadpan): _Just let us out. The sooner, the better._ 

Jahar finally gets moving, and opens the wall to the final hallway. Jahar then turns and questions the tree on where the normal front door is. He finds out that the "Front Door" is on the other side of the island.  

*Jahar *(to Kitty): _Do you want to follow us?_ 

*Kitty:* _ I don't care. As long as you're alive, I don't have a job to do._ 

*Jahar:* _ A-Dom, that last door, you can go and open it._ 

*A-Dom:* _ I don't want to touch it. It looks like part of the manse. If I break a manse the monkeys will get upset and fire and stuff. _ 

Jahar goes and opens the door for A-Dom. They walk into the Mayor's office, the mayor looks up from his paperwork. 

*Mayor:* _Are you A-Dom?_ 

*A-Dom:* _Yea._ 

*Mayor:*_ May I see your hand for a minute?_ 

A-Dom shows the Mayor his hands. The Mayor examines them closely and then pulls a teeny tiny sliver of wood, from one of his knuckles.  

*Mayor:* _Sir, I'm going to have to place you under arrest for the destruction of Ships._ 

*A-Dom* (kind of happy):_ O. K. _ 

*Jahar:* _How do you know he did it?_ 

*A-Dom:* _Cause he's a ing dragon blood!_ 

*Mayor:* Because this splinter of wood here happens to match exactly this exemplar piece of wood from one of the sunken ships. It proves that this man put his fist through the hull of the Sea Diamond and there is great suspicion that he sunk Hunger's Revenge. 

*A-Dom:* _ Does it matter if the Ruler of the Island told me to do it?_ 

*Mayor:* _ Was he the ruler of the island when he told you to do it?_ 

*A-Dom:* _Kind of, no, not really. _ 

*Jahar: * _I don't think I told you..._ 

*A-Dom: * _Shhhhh!_ 

*Jahar: * _We must subject ourselves to the good islands laws._ 

*A-Dom* (forced happy):_ I'm *happy* to be arrested!_ 

*Jahar: * _What are the penalties for that?_ 

*Mayor:* _Well we have to talk to the captains..._ 

*A-Dom* (interrupting): _I'm hoping Death!_ 

*Jahar:* _ A-Dom?_ 

*Mayor:* _ There is not a death penalty for destruction of property. Normally it's re-compensation, possibly indenture to the people whom you owe the money. _ 

Group starts laughing like mad. 

*Gareth:* _You don't want him!_ 

*Jade's Luck:* _You really don't want him for an indentured servant. It would be... bad... for all concerned. _ 

*Jahar:* _He was abused when he was a servant._ 

*A-Dom: * _What was that house? Mnemon? Yea... worked for them for awhile. Didn't go well._ 

Jahar looks for any signs of recognition of the house name, but the Mayor doesn't have any noticeable response. 

*Mayor: * _Well, Captain Diamond Eye Tor, isn't a member of House Mnemon to my knowledge._ 

*Jahar: * _Well we must subject ourselves to the will of the people._ 

*Mayor:* _Well yes, I'm going to have to take you to jail now. Then arrange a court date._ 

*A-Dom: * _I'm sorry I can't help my group more... If the laws of the land say I have to go to jail... I'll do my best to help you all. From Jail! _ (Pause, then to the mayor, kind of happy) _Will it be a long incarceration?_ 

*Mayor: * _Well I have to get a jury..._ 

*A-Dom:* _How long does that take? What's involved? How can I muddy that up?_ 

*Mayor:* _Well I need to find 10 sober people._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _Hmm... free beer for everyone?_ 

*Jahar *(completely confused): _Will someone please tell me what is going on with him?_ 

*Jade's Luck: * _Can I bring him dinner?_ 

*Mayor:* _Sure, I don't care about that. Come on you, going to jail. _ 

*A-Dom* (making small talk with the Mayor): _You know, I've been to jail on six or seven island now._ 

*Jahar* (completely confused): _Will someone please tell me what is going
on?_ 

*Mayor:* _ According to our records, you've been to this jail three times._ 

*Tiger:*_ You don't remember that either?_ 

*A-Dom:* _Oh no, I remember those. I would wake up there._ 

*Jahar* (completely confused): _What the hell am I missing?_ 

Gareth halls Jahar to the side and explains to try to explain to him... 

*Jahar:* _Why is he act so crazy?_ 

*Tiger:* _It's A-Dom._ 

*Jahar:* _I know he sunk the ship._ 

The Mayor stops and turns around. 

*Mayor* (to Jahar):_ So, you're a witness?_ 

*Jahar:* _ No, he_ (pointing at A-Dom)_ told me._ 

*Mayor:* _Oh, so he confessed._ 

*Tiger:* _See, we can skip the whole trial thing._ 

*Jahar* (to A-Dom): _You told them in my presence what you did._ 

*Mayor* (to A-Dom, serious): _Well that doesn't look good for your trial then Sir. As he_ (pointing at Jahar) _is a very reputable witness at this point. What with owning the Island and all._ 

*Gareth* (to A-Dom): _You need to learn to stop hanging out with Jahar._ 

*A-Dom* (to the mayor, extremely happy and upbeat):_ *Death penalty?* Yes?_ (Cheesy grin)_ I'll punch someone!_ 

*Mayor:* _ No, I'm sorry Sir. But if you keep this up, you're going to be resisting arrest._ 

*Tiger:* _Come on A-Dom, punch me. You'll feel better._ 

*Jahar:* _Don't worry A-Dom, you'll feel better in the morning._ 

*A-Dom:* _ Nooo.... I need a good six morning, that's what I would need._ 

A beam of light shoots out from the top of the Manse hits A-Dom in the head and knocks him unconscious. The mayor grabs him before he falls. 

Jahar looks for the cat who is back by the door. Jahar looks back and forth between A-Dom and the cat. Jahar goes back to the Manse to talk to the Kitty cat who stopped at the doorway. 

*Jahar: * _What is he currently serving?_ 

Kitty: A-dom must bring life and civilization to five islands that don't have it. A-dom must have 10 babies with living human women. A-dom must return 5 stolen things to their rightful owner. A-dom needs to fast for a week. A-dom has to save one maiden. A-dom has to help him (Gareth) build churches. A-dom should pray once a month, minimum. A-dom needs to be Helpful and Cheery to his circle for a whole week. 

*Jade's Luck:* _How long is he going to be out for?_ 

*Mayor:* _Two, maybe three hours._ 

*Gareth:* _Lets go get something to eat._ 

Tiger borrows a few of the Law books of the island to read during dinner. 

The Mayor leads A-Dom to the Jail, which seems oddly familiar to A-Dom. 

*Jade's Luck:* _Now I feel bad about trying to drag him to a tavern for food and beer._ 

*Jahar:* _He's scary when he's being cheerful._ 

A-Dom is taken to a small jail, right between a bar and a whore house. 

*Ryan:* (to Alex) _This is all your fault! You're the one who's not suppose to lead me astray! You're the moral compass.  Head. _ 

*Dan:* _I thought Tiger was the moral compass of the group._ 

*Ryan:* _No, Tiger's my drinking buddy._ 

*Dan:* _But we never go drinking._ 

*Ryan:* _Well that's because there is no good Euphemism  for "Killing buddy." _ 

*Paul:* _ I call them "Adventuring partners." _ 

Gareth decides to go to the "nice looking tavern" in hopes of a good meal. Jahar follows him, and sits outside the tavern. 

*Jade's Luck* (to Jahar): _Why are you just sitting out here?_ 

*Jahar:* _I can't afford it._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _Now... I know you're in a little bit of debt due to paying fines. I wasn't aware you were reduced to pennilessness. _ 

*Jahar: * _I've taken a vow of poverty._ 

*Tiger:* _Can I have all your crap now?_ 

*Jade's Luck:* _Do you want dinner?_ 

A-Dom wakes up in a very familiar looking jail. So familiar, he even remembered the drunk on the cot next to him. 

*A-Dom:* _What's your name?_ 

*Goldtooth:* _I'm Goldtooth!_ (Gives A-Dom a smile so he can see his one gold tooth) _Hey, you're dom-boy or dom something aren't ya.._ 

*A-Dom:* _Yea, A-dom._ 

*Goldtooth: * _Haven't seen ya for a few years. How you been._ 

*A-Dom:* _ I Exalted._ 

*Goldtooth:* _Ya what?_ 

*A-Dom:* _ I'm an Anathema._ 

*Goldtooth* (confused): _Well, umm, good to see a young man like yourself get ahead in the world._ 

*Liz:* _We should just start the cult of the Anathema, and  all this Sun .  _ 

The group discusses re-appropriating the word Anathema to become a good word. 

Jade's Luck goes into the tavern and buys food for Jahar. She then goes in and does a A-Dom shadow puppet story. A slightly modified version of the 8 armed demon ape fight. Really only changing it, so A-dom actually wins. 

*Liz:* _ I figure I can prejudice the jury if I have enough time. _ 

A-Dom: You know, Goldtooth, I always get caught for the really crappy stuff. Never anything like Murder or anything like that. I get caught for stuff that really pisses people off, but is never bad enough to get them to kill you strait out for. So... what are you, a Lunar? 

*Goldtooth:* _ I don't think so. I got arrested for taking a piss in this guy's breakfast cereal. _ 

A-Dom breaks down laughing.  

*Goldtooth:* _ It was a bowl, and I had to go._ 

*A-Dom:* _It's a need, I'm with ya. ._ 

*Goldtooth:* _No, if I'd done that I'd be in more
trouble. _ 

*A-Dom:* _You know on any other island, that would
get you punched in the tate. _ 

*Goldtooth: * _So who's ship ya sailing on now?_ 

*A-Dom:* _The Grumpy Craftsman._ 

*Goldtooth:* _Never heard of that pirate ship._ 

*A-Dom* (sucking wind noise): _Um, ah, no, he's not a "pirate ship" guy. Merchant._ 

A-Dom starts telling stories about how he's sinking ships, starting with the first pirate ship he sank and going from there. 

*A-Dom:* _ Hey, you wouldn't be like, a material witness against me would you?_ 

*Goldtooth* (patting himself):_ I think I'm material. _ 

*A-Dom:*_ I mean like testify against me._ 

*Goldtooth: * _Well you could tell on me for the whole breakfast cereal thing. I think we're in trouble together._ 

*A-Dom: * _Oh yea. I like you. _ 

The jail door opens, and some people come into the jail. A-Dom turns around to see Diamond Eye Tor. 

*Tor: * _A-Dom! I hear you sunk my ship!_ 

*A-Dom:* _ It's a Loooooooooong story. Don't worry, I'll fix it._ 

*Tor: * _And, how are you going to do that?_ 

*A-Dom: * _Well, first I'll drag it out of the water. Then we'll patch the hole. Then I'll put it back in the water. I'm an Athama now. _ 

*Dan: * _Are you just going to tell everyone now?_ (Ryan nods)_ We can not take him to the realm now._ 

*Tor:*_ So, you're a Demon?_ 

*A-Dom:* _No, not really. We just got a really bad rap. But I met a ship once that was._ 

A-Dom and Diamond Eye Tor have a nice private talk. 

*Gabe* (yelling into the recorder): _Can you use the kitchen? I have to use the bathroom!_ 

*Jade's Luck* (to Tiger): _I think we should stay here for a long party week or so. _ 

*Tiger:* _Wouldn't that be more like punishment?_ 

*Jade's Luck:* _ No he wants to stay in jail for a week or so. I heard him say it. You know, give A-Dom a little vacation. Cause you know, if the mayor can't find 10 sober people to make a jury, A-Dom will be able to stay in jail until we stop getting everybody drunk._ 

Tiger, Gareth, and Jade's Luck start discussing what is Fun... to A-Dom. 

*Gareth* (to Tiger): _So, what did you do before you met us?_ 

*Tiger: * _Stuff._ 

*Gareth: * _Not very helpful._ 

*Tiger: * _No, but it's the truth._ 

*Gareth:* _ Do you remember what you did beforehand?_ 

*Tiger: * _Yes. Is there some reason I wouldn't? I'm not a drunkard like A-Dom._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _I'm just wondering. Is your mentor the kind of person who would be helpful to all of us? In any way, shape or form?_ 

*Tiger:* _ He might be helpful._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _You see, we have this "thing" where we get into trouble on a regular basis, and it might be helpful to have some... connections. And you someone from before, who knows your evil scum anathema, and is OK with that. And isn't a barbarian._ 

*Alex:* _Come on, you know Tiger enough that was Evil Scum beforehand._ 

*Dan:*_ I have never been Evil, or Scum..._ 

*Jade's Luck: * _You know how none of my contact want to talk to any of your friends. We know he associates with criminal people. Not that he was evil criminal scum. _ 

*Gabe: * _You know, Jahar doesn't know how to be humble. _ 

*Jade's Luck: * _As much as my mother loves me and everything. I think she would disown me if she found out._ 

(Long pause in the in-game conversation) 

Jade's Luck expresses some concern about the crew of the Grumpy Craftsman. 

*Jahar:* _How is it that a island, that firmly _(jahar mumbles: Something like "defeats thieves") _Has so many affiliated pirates?_ 

*Jade's Luck: * _Well we're just assuming that they are affiliated._ 

*Jahar:* _Well I'm just going on what you said about a potential conflict of interest._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _Well A-Dom said things about his drinking buddies might be related to some other kinds of things. And I'm pretty much just going with the theory that anyone we don't know for sure is not affiliated with our merry little band of ex-pirates, it might be easier on _(pause)_ their skulls, if we avoid any potential complications._ 

*Jahar:* _ We have to figure out a way around this. _ 

*Jade's Luck:* _Cause they swore an oath of loyalty to me, but I swore an oath of loyalty to them too._ 

[GM and A-Dom come out of other room.] 

*Ryan: * _So is that contracted signed in my blood or someone else's? Will puppies do?_ 

*Gabe:* _ ...mixed with small child._ 

The group sitting in the tavern, notices there is a commotion off in the distance. 

*Liz:* _Does it sound A-Dom related?_ 

*GM:* _Probably not you know A-Dom is safely in jail._ 

*Liz:* _ Riiiiiiiiiiiiiight, it must be A-Dom. _ 

The group (except Tiger, who stays at the Tavern reading his book and eating dinner) goes out to investigate the commotion. They find a boat, walking out of the water. 

*Jade's Luck* (waving):_ Oh hi A-Dom._ 

A-Dom sets the ship down gently on the beach. Then points at Gareth. 

*A-Dom *(forceful to Gareth): _YOU!_ 

*Gareth: * _What?_ 

*A-Dom:* _You owe me *BIG*. I want the help with da fixing._ 

*Gareth:* _ Why are we fixing pirate vessels?_ 

*A-Dom:* _So I don't get red hot pokers up the ass._ 

*Diamond Eye Tor:* _Umm... you know we don't really do that here._ 

The rest of the group gets their first look at Diamond Eye Tor. He's a tall and dashing looking pirate, with a large diamond in his empty eye socket. He's got a large captains hat with a big feather in it, and is generally very well dressed. Jahar could not spot any noticeable signs of Dragon-blooded breeding. 

*A-Dom* (Point at Tor, and the Sky Diamond): _Friend of mine's boat._ (To Gareth) _Come on, you got me in big trouble. You got me arrested. You know, I listened to you..._ 

*Gareth* (angry): _I'll fix the bloody boat._ 

*Tor:* _There are two actually._ 

A-Dom then goes into the ocean and carries out the other ship, Hunger's Revenge.  

*Gareth:* _You want to remove that shark before I get to work?_ 

A-Dom grabs the shark that had been swimming around inside Hunger's Revenge, pets it a little and then tosses it back in the ocean. 

The group discusses skeet shooting with the Death Ray. Which leads to: 

*A-Dom:* _I would be_ (forced happy voice) _*Happy* not to throw Tiger into the Death Ray._ 

*Alex:* _He'd just Dodge it anyway._ 

There was a large group of people who came down to watch the ships being carried out of the water. So the group decided to play to the crowd. 

*Jade's Luck:* _ That's A-Dom, isn't he great._ 

*A-Dom:* _I'm a Solar!_ 

*Tor:* _ I thought you said you were an Anathema._ 

*A-Dom:* _Well really the name is..._ 

*Tor:* _...interchangeable?_ 

*A-Dom: * _Yea._ 

At some point while Gareth is fixing the boats, Jahar goes up to Diamond Eye Tor. 

*Jahar:* _Good Evening Sir. I'm sorry my companion damaged your boat is there anything we can do to make up for it?_ 

*A-Dom* (jerks a thumb at Jahar): _He's the island owner now._ 

*Tor: * _Oh, nice to meet ya. And your name would be?_ 

*Jahar:* _Jahar_ 

*Tor: * _Nice island ya have here. We likes it quite a lot. But no, A-Dom's taking care of everything. He's getting the boats fixed, and putting them back in the water. We'll drop the charges when he's done with all that._ 

*A-Dom* (to Jahar): _Yup, it's all good. Impress him with the talk of the family and the business and all that._ 

Jahar just shakes his head.  

*A-Dom:* _ What do you mean, "No" ? But _(flustered pause) _but with_ (flustered pause) _and the diamond eye_ (flustered pause) _You're the owner of the island! You should be all "*Hey, look at me! I'm great!*"_ (flustered pause)_ Unconquered whatever..._ (talking real fast) _He's a member of a big Dragon-Blood family and he's got all kind of power and owns a trading company!_ 

*Jahar* (solemn) : _A-Dom... please._ 

*A-Dom:* _You are!_ 

There is some murmuring in the crowd, and a few blades being loosened in their scabbards, and a lot of cursing under their breath, at the mention of "_Dragon-Blooded family_." 

*Jahar: * _Now would be a good time for a speech on the tyranny of the Dynasts society._ 

*Jade's Luck* (afraid):_ You want to make it worse?_ 

*Jahar:* _ Not me, somebody else_. (To A-Dom): _I don't think it's a good idea to incite the crowd so much that they all get burned up._ 

*A-Dom:* _ I just want you would impress my old captain._ 

*Jahar* (to Tor): _He use to serve under you?_ 

*Tor: * _Yup._ 

*A-Dom *(Happy): _Yea, isn't life Ironic?_ 

*Gareth* (to Tor): _Have you ever thought of *not* being a Pirate?_ 

*Tor:*_ YES! I have a plan to be a harbor master someday._ 

*A-Dom* (to Gareth):_ I need a Harbor._ 

*Tor: * _A-Dom is considering installing a "merchant town" on his island._ 

*A-Dom* (whispering to Tor): _Don't use the quotes!_ 

*Tor: * _Apparently he has to wait until he owns the whole island. Apparently he's just a prince right now..._ 

*Jahar: * _You know there is a Harbor here already._ 

*Tor:* _Yes, but this is a "pirate island." Merchants won't come here. A "merchant town" now, merchants would come to that... and buy things. Things that may have been transported from ships that make port here. But they wouldn't know that._ 

*Jahar:* _ Have you ever considered a system of privateering?_ 

*Tor:* _That sir is a dirty word! It's called Piracy! Privateers work for evil governments!_ 

*Jahar:* _But what if they prey on evil governments? But not on legitimate merchants..._ 

*Gareth* (forceful):_ We are* NOT* condoning piracy here Jahar._ 

*Jahar:* _ I'm condoning piracy on the Realm ships._ 

*Tor* (to Jahar): _So you’re talking about some kind of... pirates with morals... I guess? I've never had anyone ask me that kind of question._ 

*A-Dom:* _ Usually when someone asks me that kind of question, I kill them. But.. He's Jahar... so he.. Ya know..._ 

*Gareth:* _Cause he's so wonderful?_ 

Tor and Jade's Luck get into a side discussion about this. Eventually the crowd calls for an old man. 

*Tor* (to old man): _What do you call a Pirate, that preys only on government ships?_ 

*Old Man* (confused, then a flash of insight): _Ethical?_ 

The crowd kind is all impressed by the wisdom of the old man. Lots of "_Arr! Ethical.._." 

*Tor: * _So that's what your proposing?_ 

*Jade's Luck: * _Maybe Ethical Pirates are ok? Especially maybe if they ransom prisoners instead of torturing and maiming and killing?_ 

*Tor:* _ Oh... ransoming... does that make you more money?_ 

*Jahar:* _ Yes, yes it does._ 

*Jade's Luck *(pointing at Gareth): _He's a little upset because of his eye._ 

*Tor: * _Oh,_ (pause) _yea, well look on the bright side. It makes you look dashing!_ 

Gareth lifts up his eyepatch revealing his scar. 

*Gareth: * _Cause that's not dashing!_ 

*Tor *(deflated): _Oh. Maybe you should get a diamond. Ladies love it._ 

*A-Dom* (Happy to Gareth): _You are suppose to get married._ 

*Jahar *(to Tor): _Could you live with us for a while?_ 

The group sees another ship pulling into the Harbor. Some of them can read it's name: The Artisan's Cargo.  

*Jahar: * _Jade's Luck. This is the time you should start your speech, so the new ship hears it._ 

*Jade's Luck* (confused): _Ok..._ 

Jade's Luck remembered that the Artisan's Cargo was captained by Admiral Blood Sky. She also remembered the name Captain Blood Sky in connection with stories she's heard Gareth tell about losing his Eye. 

*Jade's Luck *(to Gareth): _Umm... Maybe Tiger should be down here for this. Go get him._ 

Gareth wanders off towards the tavern. 

*Jahar* (to Jade's Luck):_ The more people that hear the speech the better. Now is the perfect time to start._ 

*Jade's Luck* (grabs Jahar and whispers into his ear): _That's Admiral Blood Sky, he took his _(nod's to Gareth)_ eye._ 

*Jahar: * _Well whatever you think is best. But I think..._ 

Jade's Luck starts her speech about how the Dynasts and the Realm are bad, and explaining that Jahar may be from a Dynast family he does not support their rule. During her speech, the third ship's crew comes along the dock and stops to watch the speech. Then after the speech. 

*Tor:* _ A-Dom, come and meet my friend, Admiral Blood Sky!_ 

Gareth's gets to the Tavern (also known as the good inn). Goes in sits down next to Tiger, and starts bitching about how this night can't get any worse. 

A-Dom, meeting Blood Sky, gets the distinct impression that he is a Dragon-Blood from his breeding. Green hair, blue skin. 

*A-Dom:* _ Hi._ 

*Blood Sky: * _Hello, _(to Tor) _Who's this?_ 

*Tor:* _This is my good friend A-Dom._ 

*Blood Sky: * _You the fellow that was lifting the boats?_ 

*A-Dom:*_ Yea, _(pointing at himself)_ Anathema._ 

*Blood Sky* (cheerful):_ Well, good for you! Looking for work?_ 

*A-Dom:* _No, no, got a whole Solar, Conquering the world thing going. I already have a whole island._ 

*Tor:* _And he's working on this whole "ethical piracy" idea thing._ 

*A-Dom:* _Yea, we're just trying to destroy the Realm. We're OK with the Dragon-bloods being around and all. We just think the world should be organized different. Of course, everybody feels that way._ 

A-Dom and Jahar get into a short and totally incoherent argument. 

Admiral Blood Sky, gets confused, then says to Tor: I need a Beer. Then he wanders off into town. Going of course towards the good inn in town. A-Dom, watches them leave, realizes where they must be going, so he goes running past them as fast as he can. A-Dom gets to the good in, runs inside, picks up the stool that Gareth is sitting on and runs out of the Tavern with him on it out the back door. 

*A-Dom* (to bartender):_ I'll bring back the stool!_ 

Jahar tries to humbly teach the pirates about the Unconquered sun. He does very poorly, as he expected he would.  

*A-Dom *(to Gareth who he is still holding up): _You know, you probably don't want to use that inn._ 

*Gareth *(angry):_ Why not?_ 

*A-Dom:* _ I hear people pee in the breakfast cereal there... _(pause)_ and maybe other stuff._ 

The front door of the Inn opens and Admiral Blood Sky walks in along with a large number of his crew. They all sit down. As it happens Blood Sky ends up sitting very near to where Tiger is sitting. Tiger recognizes a few things about him. 

*Gareth: * _You know, I'm having a progressively bad day. You want to put me down._ 

*A-Dom:* _I, I, I will put you down._ (Really cheery voice) _I am also having a very bad day you know. I was in jail for a while. I almost you know... very much... made a good person... angry with me. Once... I would *LOVE* to cook you dinner!_ 

*Gareth:* _Do you have *ANY* cooking skill what so ever?_ 

*A-Dom: * _No. But I may find a cook, and ask them nicely. How about, we go back to the Manse? Yes? No? I'll then bring you your food and we can hang out. Away from the pirates. I know this great game with a stick and a ball. It's called "stick ball." And we'll hang out, and tell stories..._ 

*Gareth:* _Why can't we do this back at the inn?_ 

*A-Dom: * _Because there are pirates there. And I know you don't like pirates._ 

*Gareth:* _ You know, this is all *very* creepy._ 

*A-Dom:* _It's not my fault. I have to *help* or else I'll fall down and poke my other eye out. I have to be *Cheery* and *helpful*._ 

*Gareth:* _You could just smile some more._ 

A-Dom smiles in a very frightening way. 

*Gareth:* _Ok then..._ 

Jade's Luck finds A-Dom and Gareth, with A-Dom still holding the stool in the air with Gareth on it. About a block away from the inn.  

*Jade's Luck:* _Do you want me to go to the Inn to..._ 

*A-Dom* (interrupting, in his forced happy voice):_ I was thinking we could use the Manse, away from the inn and all the uncomfortable pirates. _(Long pause)_ Maybe we could talk to the Trees! _(Very fast)_ The Trees seemed to have a lot to say!_ 

*Jade's Luck: * _Why don't I go get some food and wrap it up and bring it along to you._ 

*Gareth* (to A-Dom): _You need to spend less time with Jahar. Seriously._ (To Jade's Luck) _We're going back to the Manse because A-Dom just did a very scary smile._ 

A-Dom puts Gareth on his shoulders, then hands Jade's Luck Gareth's mug and stool. Jahar wanders around town, looking for a temple. He doesn't find one. 

*Jade's Luck:* _ A-Dom? Are you eating or fasting?_ 

*A-Dom:* _Fasting._ 

*Jade's Luck: * _Then I probably shouldn't bring you a dinner. I'm Sorry._ 

*A-Dom:* _I could always give it to Gareth._ (To Gareth who is still slung over his shoulder. Happy voice_ Have two dinners, please!_ 

*Gareth:* _I know why he's being aggressively nice. We'll I don't, but I think I do._ 

*Ryan: * _It's called a Compassion 1 trying to be Compassion 5 and skipping 2, 3, and 4. _ 

*Gabe: * _This is why Jahar doesn't know how to be humble._ 

Jade's Luck goes back to the inn, puts the stool down in the empty spot on the other side of Tiger. She then found "portable food" to take to Gareth. She put it in a basket for Gareth, and took it out to him. 

*Gareth *(still over A-Dom's shoulder): _I know why he's acting like this. Why are you acting like this?_ 

*A-Dom:* _She always acts like this. But that's a good thing._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _ I'm suppose to be nice to everybody too... and make muffins. I can't make muffins yet. Also I'm a little worried about you, as you seem a little... anxious about things on this island._ 

*A-Dom:* _And I'm suppose to make you cheery._ 

*Gareth: * _What? It's my fault that killing Pirates is a stress relief?_ 

*Dan:* _YES!_ 

*A-Dom:* _Well really there was only that one time that we got to kill pirates. So you must be tense all the time._ 

*Gareth:* _ YES!_ 

*A-Dom: * _You really do need a wife!_ 

*Jade's Luck:* _Hey, now that you're prince, you could probably find him a really nice wife._ 

*A-Dom* (very happy): _Yes!_ 

*Gareth: * _No that's OK._ 

*A-Dom:* _How many wives do you want?_ 

*Dan:* _Just ask if you can knock them up first. _ 

Gareth just shakes his head. 

*A-Dom* (kind of sad): _Well, OK, if you don't want a wife, that's fine. You can just get visited by your Grandmother... again. _ 

*Dan* (whispering to Ryan): _Ask 'em if he wants a Husband instead._ 

*A-Dom:* _Come on, we'll hang out at the Manse. Maybe we can get Captain Humble to open the door... just need to find Jahar so he can open the door._ 

A-Dom wanders around town, carrying Gareth, looking for Jahar. Luckily their brotherhood spell makes it easy to find each other. 

*A-Dom: *Jahar! (Points at Gareth) _We're... with the not... With the finding and the pirate killing and the not being grumpy... and wanting people to be *happy*... I know your doing the whole thing your doing here. But could you let us into the manse, so not with the stabby and the death and the whole pile of ashes thing and the reincarnation._ 

*Jahar: * _Well I would not want to inconvenience you, so I will go with you._ 

Note: They would have to walk to the other side of the island to use the other door. As the door in the Mayor's office can only be effectively used by Jahar (to make the walls fade out of the way). 

*A-Dom:* _I appreciate it. Would you like dinner?_ 

*Jahar:* _No. However I wish you would eat it._ 

*A-Dom:* _I CAN'T. I'm fasting. You know... the whole not eating. I'm sorry._ 

*Jahar: * _That's quite alright. Ok lets go._ 

As they walk along. 

*A-Dom: * _Maybe later we can do the whole stick and ball game. Where you put the stick in the ground, then you throw the ball at it. If your good you get them to stay together, because you use a sharp ball._ 

GM breaks at the comment "sharp ball."  

*Gareth:* _Do you know what you are saying?_ 

*A-Dom *(happy voice): _I know exactly what I'm saying, always. And I'm happy to do it. Because you know... you were expecting the stick to be sharp._ 

Jade's Luck finds them to ask about getting permission to enter the Manse. 

*Jahar:*_ I could give you permission, but then you would have to use the far door. And I would not want to inconvenience you by making you walk all the way over there. So please come with me._ 

Gareth falls asleep.  

*Jade's Luck: * _Well it might be good if we had permission to use the manse... without you around._ 

*Jahar:* _ I don't think there are any issues with you moving about inside the manse. As long as you don't use this door._ 

*A-Dom:*_ This door, is the trappy door. _ 

The group heads into the Manse. Jade's Luck heads off somewhere else. 

*A-Dom* (to the Tree inside the Manse): _So do you know anything else about the Unconquered Sun? You know, other then what we..._ 

*Jahar* (interrupting):_ A-Dom! Don't pester the poor tree. It's rude._ 

*A-Dom* (cheerful): _You're absolutely right!_ (To the tree): _Would you like to throw fireballs at me?_ 

*Tree:* _Yes!_ 

*Gareth: * _You can put me down now._ 

A-Dom stands there taking fireballs to the face until he is partly wounded then asks the tree to stop. Puts him self out. 

*Jahar* (to the Tree): _Are there any rooms where I possibly might attire myself?_ 

*Tree:* _Oh yes, there are a number of rooms where you can get dressed. Usually off the living rooms._ 

*Jahar:* _Perhaps you have a Map in here?_ 

*Tree:* _Nope, no map. Just wander around. It's your house._ 

*Jahar:* _ Are the others free to wander around without being injured?_ 

*A-Dom *(annoyingly cheerful)_: Where would you like to eat Gareth?_ 

*Gareth:* _Well I doubt any of the kitchens have any food left in them._ 

Jahar wanders off to find a dressing room to store his good cloths in. He realizes that all the clothing that was left in the manse has rotted away. As the Manse apparently has not been lived in for a long time. 

*Ryan: * _There is a giant "bat-moth!"_ 

A-Dom notices that Gareth is holding the basket of food that Jade's Luck gave him. 

*A-Dom: * _Oh the food has arrived._ 

*Gareth: * _Yes, I made it magically appear._ 

*A-Dom: * _Do you have a charm to make food appear? _ 

*Gareth:* _Yes... but it only works when Jade's Luck is around._ 

*A-Dom: * _I'm glad you've learned this new charm._ 

*Gareth:* _It doesn't cost any essence ether._ 

*A-Dom: * _WOW!_ 

Jahar finds A-Dom and Gareth. 

*A-Dom* (to Jahar): _Whenever Jade's Luck is around he can make a basket of food appear._ 

The next day. Jahar goes to town and trades his good clothing for more "humble cloths." 

Ryan goes off on a tangent about destroying Creation. The group starts arguing if Creation would be destroyed if the 5 Elemental Dragons were killed.  

Apparently Jade's Luck and Tiger spent the night at the Inn, or at
least they started having this conversation the next day. 

*Jade's Luck *(to Tiger): _So should we be sucking up to these pirates?_ 

*Tiger* (deadpan):_ If you want. Knock yourself out._ 

*Jade's Luck* (enthusiastic): _I think not killing people is an excellent start._ 

Jahar goes to the Mayors office to look at the Laws. He looks specifically for Eye loss, and for crimes committed off the island. Strangely, the laws only pertain to crimes committed "on the island." Also there was no specific punishment for causing "Eye Loss." Jahar then went to the Library of the Manse, to try to find out "What humble is." Jahar then tries to figure out if a Humble individual would tell Gareth about Admiral Blood Sky. Jahar decides to tell him. Jahar shaves his hair off. Then he goes to find Gareth. 

Jahar finds Gareth still asleep, sits down, and stairs at him, waiting for him to wake up. A-Dom walks past.     

*A-Dom: * _Jahar... What are you doing?_ 

Gareth wakes up to Jahar and A-Dom talking. Then makes hand gestures at Jahar questioning his lack of hair. They then start discussing the Manse's magical plumbing and how interesting it is. 

Jade's Luck and Tiger start discussing the laws. Notably there is no mention of Piracy, gambling, or similar things in the laws of the island. Most of the Laws are related to the Mayor and what he needs to do to keep the island running. They also found that the Mayor can make temporary laws for the public good. 

*Jahar* (to Gareth): _Want to take a walk. I would like to speak to you privately._ 

*Gareth:* _ I guess so._ 

*A-Dom:* _Can I come with?_ 

*Jahar: * _I feel that it is most honorable that Gareth can talk to me alone._ 

*A-Dom:* _I *happily* agree._ 

Jahar and Gareth go to a room alone. 

*Jahar:* _Gareth I feel you should know that the last ship that sailed into harbor last night is captained by Admiral Blood Sky. So I want you to remember there is no violence, ON the island._ 

*Gareth: * _So?_ 

*Jahar:* _There is no violence ON the island. Just wanted to remind you of that._ 

*Gareth:* _ I'm heading back to the ship._ 

*Jahar:* _ I'm going to go meditate._ 

Gareth wanders around until he finds the other door. It's only five miles away. Which took some time to find. Then once outside, he figured out the ship was about 3 miles away from the door, and headed there. 

Jahar meditates, then practices martial arts (because Immaculate Monks are humble, and do martial arts, so he must do martial arts, to be humble). Then he goes to the library. 

Later in the day, Jade's Luck goes to the front door and knocks. Jahar is in the library at this point. The kitty cat walks up to him and informs him that someone is knocking at the front door. 

*Jahar: * _Do you know who it is?_ 

*Kitty:* _I'm not a door Sir!_ 

*Jahar:* _Does the door know who it is?_ 

*Kitty:* _ No, the door is kind of shy._ 

*Jahar:* _I probably have to introduce people to the door. Don't I? Might I impose upon you to lead me to the door. _ 

*Kitty:* _Oh, sure._ 

Jahar and the Kitty cat eventually find the front door. Of course, the cat doesn't lead him in a totally strait line. Jahar can sense where members of the circle are, so he knows it's Jade's Luck on the other side of the door. 

*Jahar *(to the door): _Hello_ 

The door which is ornately carved on this side waves back with a pair of small arms near the bottom of the door. 

*Jahar: * _I understand that a friend of mine is on the other side of this door. Would you mind opening up for her?_ 

*Door* (sad-ish): _Oh, I guess not._ 

The door uses its little arms near the floor to grab the cracks in the floor and slowly and painfully drag itself open by clawing it's away along the floor. 

*Gabe:* _Oh my god, I feel bad for the door... I help him._ 

*Jahar:* _So you know in the future, this is Jade's Luck._ 

Jade's Luck waves to the door who says hello back. 

*Jahar* (to Jade's Luck):_ Come on inside._ 

After Jade's Luck gets inside, the door starts pushing himself slowly closed. Jade's Luck helps him get himself closed. 

*Door* (to Jade's Luck): _Sorry, I don't have a face on the outside, side._ 

*Jahar: * _How do you know when someone is outside?_ 

*Door:* _It's kind of like someone breathing on the back of your neck._ 

*Jahar:* _Do you know who it is?_ 

*Door: * _If they come often enough, I can tell what they are like._ 

*Jahar:* _ I would like you to be able to identify my circle mates so they can get in._ 

*Door *(to Jahar): _Well you're easy to spot. You smell like cherries. _ 

*Jahar:* _ I hope there are other reasons you know me as well._ 

*Door: * _Yea, but the cherry smell is so easy to notice._ 

Jahar tries to lead Jade's Luck to the Library by a different route. However he finds A-Dom instead. A-Dom is playing with the plumbing by walking in and out of the bathroom to make the "magic bowl of water" flush.   

*A-Dom:* _ It's cool! And it's drinkable too! It's not putrid or nothing._ 

*Jahar:* _Are you ok?_ 

*A-Dom:* _YES! Yes I am. Watch this!_ *flush* 

*Jahar:* _I could find the library but we found you instead._ 

*A-Dom:* _That's not sad at all. _ 

*Jahar: * _The front door is three miles away._ 

*A-Dom:* _My legs _(pause) _are brown._ 

*Jahar:* _Can I help you with anything?_ 

*A-Dom: * _Can you help me smell like the Wyld?_ 

*Jahar:* _I don't think I can answer that. Very well... the library is this way!_ 

*A-Dom:* _I'll be in the bathroom!_ 

*Jahar:* _You might want to keep an eye on Gareth._ 

*A-Dom *(very force happy voice):_ I'd be happy too._ 

A-Dom waders around until he finds the door out. The door says hello to him. 

*A-Dom:* _Hi, I'm A-Dom, I'm *incredibly miserable* right now._ 

*Door:* _ Really, tell me about it._ 

*A-Dom:* _Well I'm forced to be* nice *to these people want to smack around some times._ 

*Door: * _Oh and the whole non-violence thing?_ 

*A-Dom: * _That's not even the half of it. I've been charged by an agent of my god to be "Nice and cheery" for a whole week! Otherwise my other eye is going to get poked out or my genitals fall of or something._ 

*Door:* _Oh. You ever just.... consider going off and having a few hours to yourself?_ 

*A-Dom:* _Yea, but they can still find me._ (Pause) _Anyway, thanks for listening to me bitch. Now, get out of the way._ 

*Door:* _All right._ 

The door starts slowly clawing his way along the floor to open himself.  The door, not going fast enough for A-Dom, who slams it open, then slams it closed behind him.  

*Door* (Softly from the other side): _Ow... my spine..._ 

*Gabe:* _Maybe I should make him exercise. Three opens and three shuts a day._ 

*Liz: * _Oh god the poor door!_ 

A-Dom wanders down to the ship to check on Gareth. 

*Gareth *(way to excited): _Ah, good A-Dom. We're going to need some of your "little friends."_ 

*A-Dom* (confused): _Circle members?_ 

*Gareth* (sounding like a used-car salesman): _How do you feel about making a spine chain?_ 

*A-Dom: * _But... but... bu..._ 

*Gareth:* _ Go find us some nice sharks. You can make a spine chain out of sharks!_ 

*A-Dom:* _That's a surprisingly good idea... _(Pause)_ But if I make these, with the specific purpose of killing specific people... won't be *happy*... with the... thingy... and the pile of dust. While I'm getting there. I think I'm ready for reincarnation._ 

*Gareth:* _Who said we're doing this on the island?_ 

*A-Dom:* _I think sharks won't work well because they are mostly cartalige._ 

Group then discusses spine chains, and that they are more zombie then skeletons. Hence, sharks should actually work disturbingly well.  

*Gareth:* _We can improve that. I have faith in you._ 

A-Dom's face goes into slack jawed amazement as he can not believe the words that are coming out of Gareth's mouth.  

Jahar decides to use the power of the Manse to look around through the light of the lighthouse. So he takes a look at the ship, and sees Gareth and a stunned A-Dom standing on deck. The entire ship lights up under the light of the lighthouse, even though it's in the middle of the day. A-Dom notices. 

*A-Dom *(to the Manse): _Umm. *NO! Sorry!* We'll stop thinking about ideas like that now._ 

Jahar blinks when he sees A-Dom apparently trying to talk to him, even though he can't hear him. The spotlight goes off and on. A-Dom breaks down and starts crying. Jahar stops looking and goes back to reading his book. So the light goes off. 

*Liz *(about A-Dom):_ At what point does he have to roll valor because "the world hates ME?" _ 

*A-Dom* (whispering to Gareth): _We can't talk about this stuff! We're going to get fried! I'm *happy* to be fried...    _ 

*Gareth:* _Come on, we've got work to do!_ 

*A-Dom:* _I'm going to go below decks and lie down._ 

A-Dom goes into the Hull, and tries to find a barrel to hide in, near where Skelly died. Looking in the first barrel he sees, he finds one of the "ex-pirate" crew hiding in it. 

*Crew member:* _Hey, this is my hiding spot! Get your own!_ 

*A-Dom: * _You're not a demon are ya?_ 

*Crew member:* _Noooo.... but did you hear the way the Captain was talking?_ 

*A-Dom: * _Wow! I know for a fact that you are not a demon because your head didn't melt. That's cool._ 

A-Dom finds another barrel... one full of water. He just gets in regardless. Gareth decides to let A-Dom have a five minute rest. Gareth then goes to get him. But when he finds A-Dom hiding in a water barrel, he decides to give him another five minutes. 

Gareth goes off and searches the bay looking for "bones" for A-Dom to animate. 

*Ryan:* _ I don't think he really knows how this works..._ 

Tiger (reading the laws) has figured out that Demon summoning is illegal, but that there are no rules for Necromancy. 

Gareth decides to go and search the island for bones, since there was a significant lack of them in the bay.  

Gareth managed to triple botch his roll to search for bones. 

*GM:* _I have to think up a good triple botch for "searching for dead bodies."_ 

Jahar starts making a daily schedule for being humble.  

Wake, wash, Martial Arts, Wander among the people, Lunch, Meditate in the woods. Explore the manse or the library. Wander among the people again. If I find anyone who's likely to be dying, I'll offer to take them to Skullstone. Sleep. 

*Gabe:* _ Is it bad that I'm writing my daily schedule on the back of the yozi oath?_ 

Gareth finds an area with some disturbed ground. Following the
disturbed ground he finds a sea cave, and spots a few men (4 total) inside carrying torches, and they have with them a large chest. One of them... looks kind of familiar... But couldn't really remember where. 

*Liz: * _He would look more familiar to your other eye..._ 

*Blood Sky *(Noticing Gareth): _You there! Get away from here. This is our cave! (Pause) You look familiar. Hmm... (pause) can't quite place it. Maybe if you snivel!_ 

Gareth ignores the pirates and starts examining the structure of the cave. Gareth determines the exact point that is the structural keystone of the cave. He then gets his sword from elsewhere, jumped up to the center of the ceiling and drove his sword into the keystone area, collapsing the entire cave, then sliding out hole that was caused by the keystone getting destroyed so he was safe. The Cave collapsed down upon the pirates. Everyone on the Grumpy Craftsman hears a earth shattering kaboom.  

A-Dom continues to stay in his bucket of water, treating it like a very small bath tub. Have a good time, not investigating.  

*A-Dom* (to the crew in the barrel next to him): _You! Get out of Skelly's barrel!_ 

*Crew Member:* _What?_ 

*A-Dom:* _Out! NOW!_ 

Crew member gets out of the barrel.  

*Crew Member:* _Where am I suppose to hide?_ 

*A-Dom: * _Next barrel over._ 

*Crew Member:* _ It's full of apples..._ 

*A-Dom: * _Start eating! Apples prevent scurvy! Or go hide under Fatty!_ 

The crew member decides to just hide behind the barrel. A-Dom breaks the barrel the crew member just climbed out of. "Skelly's barrel." 

*A-Dom:* _Skelly says no!_ 

The crew who are hiding in the hull, start getting very nervous. Fatty goes up on deck and talks to Gareth when he gets back. 

*Fatty:* _Sir. I thought you should be made aware of this. A-Dom appears to be going insane. He's scaring the men._ 

*Gareth:* _I'll go down and have a talk with him._ 

*Fatty:* _Maybe you could have the talk with him, up here. Where less of us are likely to get hurt._ 

*A-Dom* (screaming):_ Nobody touches Skelly's barrel! I declare this Skelly's barrel now!_ (Crashing noise as apples go flying when A-Dom smashes the barrel.) 

*Gareth:* _A-DOM!_ 

*A-Dom:* _What?_ 

*Gareth: * _Are you OK?_ 

*A-Dom *(very stressed out voice):_ I'm *happy! *Aren't you *happy?*_ 

*Gareth:* _It's OK not to be happy._ 

*A-Dom* (Angry): _*No!* It's *NOT! *I have to be* happy! *This one's Skelly's barrel now!_ 

*Liz:* _Oh god, this is Paranoia and A-Dom is the Happiness officer!_ 

*Gareth:* _Ok, lets get something to write "skelly's barrel" on. Then only you can touch it._ 

*A-Dom:* _No!_ (A-Dom breaks that barrel too, tar goes spilling all over.) _That's Skelly's Tar! He collected it and nobody cared!_ 

*Gareth:* _You cared._ 

*A-Dom* (little angry kid voice):_ I cared and I'm *happy*. I have to make a spine chain out of_ (pause) _spiders, so I can be fried to a crisp. Then you_ (pointing at Gareth)_ can be *happy!*_ 

At this point Alex is laughing so hard, Gareth can't respond. 

*A-Dom:* _I know! We'll spine chain boats together, then just run over everyone!_ 

*Gareth:* _ I don't think that will work._ 

*A-Dom:* _ I know, we can spine chain Pirates! We'll have one big pirate, made out of little pirates, connected at the ass!_ 

*Crew:* _We'd prefer not sir!_ 

*A-Dom:* _Yes, most of them don't but I do it anyway!_ 

*Gareth:* _ You know, if I thought it would work... _(Pause) _A-Dom you should go lie down._ 

*A-Dom:* _I'm *happy* to lie down!_ 

The crew by this point has left the hull area for their own safety. 

*A-Dom* (ranting like a madman): _I have to be helpful, and *helpful*, and cheerful, and helpful... Do you need help? I'll *help!* I'll kill somebody for ya right now! I know! I'll go under the island and destroy it and it will sink and we'll all die! Will that *help?*_

*Gareth: * _I think you would be most helpful with your wife right now._ 

*Liz: * _That's just evil. His poor wife..._ 

*A-Dom* (still crazy ranting): _I know! I'll dig a hole right in the middle, and that will sink the island. That will work. You'll be *happy* then!?! *Won't you?* Maybe I'll go kidnap an Earth Elemental! I can put blood in my eyes and I can see things!_ 

*Liz *(sounding like A-Dom):_ Hi Dad! I'm in Jail! I'm calling you from JAIL!_ 

Just because Gabe asked what was the Design Spirit doing, he was up on deck with the pirate crew saying things like "So... attached at the ass... might not be that bad for all of you..." 

*Gareth: * _How about you stay right here. I'll be back._ 

*A-Dom* (Happy voice): _Would that make you *HAPPY*? Cause if I'm not there, I can't *help* you._ 

*Gareth:* _Guard the boat._ 

*A-Dom* (crazy voice): _Yessss... Guard the boat.... Am I in charge then? *I'M CAPTAIN A-DOM!*_ 

Gareth hears a lot of splashing noises as the entire crew of the grumpy craftsman jumps overboard and swims for shore.  

Jahar decides to look again through the lighthouse. He looks at the boat at the exact time that the crew is leaping off the boat in terror. Jahar turns off the light. 

*A-Dom:* _This is Skelly's Boat!_ 

*Gareth:* _We can make Skelly his own boat._ 

*A-Dom:* _Noooooo this boat belongs to Skelly!_ 

Jahar double speaks the kitty cat into getting the various intelligent objects in the manse to find Jade's Luck and Tiger, to tell them that there may be a problem onboard the Grumpy Craftsman, probably caused by A-Dom. He also asks if the kitty cat wants anything, and the cat says "string" so Jahar unravels about 20ft of string off his humble robe. 

A skull in the Mayor's office suddenly lights up and starts talking. 

*Skull* (to Tiger): _Hey, hey you!_ 

*Tiger *(like this is totally normal): _Yea?_ 

*Skull: * _The owner of the manse says some guy named A-Dom is having problems on a boat._ 

*Tiger: * _What boat?_ 

*Skull* (thinks about it for a minute): _His boat!_ 

*Tiger:* _ Ok, thanks!_ 

The kitty cat then tells Jahar that Tiger is on his way. Jahar then turns himself into a flock of birds with a spell and flies as far as he can, which got him outside of the manse, but not all the way to the ship. 

Jade's Luck also gets the message, but just runs off towards the ship. 

*A-Dom:* _You there! Design Spirit! You're my Second Mate!_ 

*Design Spirit *(with enthusiasm):_ Aye Aye Captain!_ 

A-Dom starts laughing like a maniac. The Design Spirit pulls out a pastel tri-quarter hat and puts it on.  

*A-Dom:* _ You guard the... Pointy end! I'll guard the big end!_ 

*Design Spirit:* _Aye!_ 

*A-Dom* (crazy rant): _Don't let Skelly in! Cause he's Dead! *DEAD* dead!_ 

*Design Spirit: * _Riiiiiiiiiiight._ 

Gareth heads to the island to find the group, not knowing they are coming. At this point, A-Dom decides to guard the most vulnerable part of the ship. The bottom of the boat. So he dives into the water, and "ties" himself to the bottom of the ship. When we way "tie" we mean he wraps himself up with rope because he has chosen to be crazy at this point. For the record, A-Dom can not breath under water. 

Tiger reaches the beach near ship first. He sees a very wet and kind of scared looking Gareth standing on the beach with most of the crew nearby. 

*Tiger:* _So, what's going on?_ 

*Gareth:* _Apparently being happy and cheerful, has caused A-Dom to snap. He's currently guarding the... _(very long pause while Gareth tries to figure out how to explain it. Then he just gives up.)_ He's under the water. I think he needs to be knocked out._ 

*Tiger:* _ Oh, that again. Couldn't you just touch him and make him happy?_ 

Gareth explains that A-Dom has been declaring things to belong to Skelly, then smash it. Jahar gets there, to see Tiger walking towards the ship. 

*Jahar *(to Gareth): _What going on?_ 

*Gareth: * _A-Dom snapped. Apparently being helpful and cheerful doesn't agree with him. He needs to be knocked out.  Tiger is going to go "talk" to him._ 

*Jahar:* _Where is he?_ 

*Gareth: * _Under the boat._ 

*Jahar: * _How is he going to talk to him under the water._ 

*Gareth: * _I have no clue._ 

*Jahar: * _Why don't we leave him there until he passes out?_ 

*Gareth:* _ Because that can't be good._ 

It turns out A-Dom can hold his breath for 4 minutes. Then starts taking damage. 

Tiger goes into the ship to get a beer. 

*Liz:* _This is A-Dom! Not Campan!_ 

Jade's Luck finally arrives while Tiger is searching the boat for beer.

*Jade's Luck:* _Well I picked the right boat._ 

*Gareth: * _A-Dom snapped. Tiger is dealing with the situation._ 

Jade's Luck looks horrified at the words "_Tiger is dealing with the situation._"  

*Jade's Luck:* _Where is he?_ 

*Gareth: * _Under the boat. He's guarding the boat._ 

Tiger then jumps into the water with the mug of beer. 

*Tiger *(yelling through the water): _Hey A-Dom! Beer!_ 

Unfortunately, A-Dom just hears Tiger yelling something incoherent, then "_Beer!_" A-Dom's response is to throw a "happy fish" at Tiger, while yelling "_Happy fish!_" Unsurprisingly, Tiger dodges it.  

*Alex* (to GM): _Why did you bring Paranoia into your Exalted game?_ 

Jade's Luck dives into the water and can see that A-Dom is "tied" to the ship. He is also turning blue. Jade's Luck decides to flash her boobs at him. 

At this point A-Dom botches his conviction roll to drown himself to death. So he goes blasting to the surface for air. On his way up, he sees Jade's Luck. 

A-Dom bursts out of the water, touches the boat and monkey leaps away from "the boobs of scariness!" A-Dom ends up landing on the beach next to Gareth and Jahar. He breaks down and starts crying. 

*Jahar: * _A-Dom, calm down!_ 

*A-Dom: * _I lost the ship! I can't find it. There were scary thing there!_ 

*Gareth:* _Calm down, we are going to take you back to your island._ 

*A-Dom:* _No, I'm here. I'm *HAPPY* to be here._ 

*Gareth: * _Yes, but you'll be *happy* to be there._ 

One of the crew members tried to sneak up on A-Dom with a blackjack.  

*Jahar* (to crew member):_ Don't do that!_ 

A-Dom noticed the crew member, swings and hits the crew member with his fist while screaming the battle cry "_Rhyme it!_" A-Dom however managed to do no damage on the attack. 

*Ryan:* _Oh my god! He'll be famous! He got hit by A-Dom and lived!_ 

Gareth stood between the pirate and A-Dom. 

*A-Dom:* _You rhyme it! Rhyme with Skelly!_ 

A-Dom tries to dig a hole on the sand of the beach to burry himself. Tiger walks up. 

*Tiger: * _A-Dom, you're not being helpful. Why don't you go be by yourself for a while._ 

*Jahar: * _A-Dom it would be very helpful for us if you would relax._ 

*A-Dom:* _I have to be *HELPFUL!*_ 

*Jahar:* _You can be happy and helpful by going and doing whatever you want to do, where ever you want to do it._ 

*Tiger:* _Like in the forest, by yourself._ 

A-Dom, starts to swim to his island. Through the sand. 

*A-Dom:* _Not working! The water is hard!_ 

*Jahar:* _Would you like to be alone for a little while?_ 

Gareth picks A-Dom up and throws him into the water, where upon A-Dom starts swimming off as fast as he can. 

*Jahar* (to Gareth): _I don't think he has the stamina to make it back to his island. He was blue and twitching..._ 

*Tiger* (to Gareth): _What did you do to set him off?_ 

Jade's Luck gets a few crew into a row boat, to chase after A-Dom at a distance. 

*Crew *(to Jade's Luck): _We don't like this idea, but we have to follow your orders._ 

*Gareth: * _All I did was talk about creating a few things._ 

*Tiger:* _ For the purpose of? _ 

Jahar starts calming down the crew and "_treating them like valuable human beings_." Which the group all finds to be a strange idea.  

Gareth notices Jade's Luck has rowed off with a few of the crew chasing A-Dom. Gareth's conviction towards A-Dom wins out, and he gets everybody to get onboard the Grumpy Craftsman to chase after them. 

A-Dom finally fails a few dozen miles away from land. The crew in the row boat grab him and pull him in, and wait for the Grumpy Craftsman to pick them up. The crew then strongly suggests A-Dom be chained up for safety reasons. Mummification of A-Dom with chains and ropes happens as nobody stops the crew.  

*A-Dom* (mumbling in his sleep): _Repenting is *HARD!*_


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 16, 2006)

_Synopsis of 11/06/06 session_

*So... Decoy am I? I thought I was special...*

Subtitle: *It's ing story time , tell us!* 
_By AlwaysToast_ 


The Grumpy Craftsman II pulls along side the rowboat which had just rescued A-Dom, and everyone gets onboard.  

*Gareth: * _OK! Everyone not going to Uk Luk! There is the Dingy! Everybody else to Uk Luk!_ 

*Jade's Luck:* _So, A-Dom's going into the Dingy?_ 

*Gareth: * _NO, A-Dom's going to Uk Luk._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _Because you want him to kill his family?_ 

*Gareth:* _No, because that's where A-Dom wanted to go. He requested to go there._ 

Jahar decides to go back to Crull-Tay. The Grumpy Craftsman sails back to Uk Luk Muck Muck Chuck.  

*Gareth:* _No one goes into A-Dom's room!_ 

Gareth then put one of the ex-pirates on guard in A-Dom's room (with A-Dom mummified by chains and ropes hanging in his hammock) with strict orders to run and get Gareth when A-Dom awoke. 

Quite a few hours later, A-Dom woke up, heard a door slam, realized where he was and decided to increase his strength and bust all the chains and ropes off. Gareth arrived as A-Dom was getting the last of the ropes off himself. 

*Gareth:* _We're going to Uk Luk. You're staying in here. Nobody is going to bother your._ 

*A-Dom* (confused): _Oh._ 

*Gareth:* _This is how you are helping the group._ 

*A-Dom *(like a little kid): _YAY!_ 

Gareth made sure that Fatty knew to give A-Dom water. The group then sailed, and trained on their way to Uk Luk. A-Dom, stuck inside his very dull and boring room, got bored. So he started swinging in his hammock. So once he broke his only form of entertainment, he got even more bored. 

[Failed Temperance check] 

*A-Dom:* _Well... It's not a Manse..._

A-Dom kicks the door off its hinges (without even checking to see if he was locked in) and started wandering around the ship. The crew ran to tell Gareth that A-Dom was out. Gareth seemed unconcerned. The crew informed him they were going to avoid A-Dom. 

A-Dom went to visit Fatty. Which wasn't the smartest thing when fasting. A-Dom had a lovely subject of conversation... 

*A-Dom* (To Fatty): _You're my favorite Pirate. If I were to kill all the Pirates. You'd be the last to die. _ 

A-Dom decides to be "anywhere where there is not a circle-mate, with charms if I need to." Since he could sense everyone's location, this was an interesting "game" for him to play for the three day trip. A-Dom spends some time with the Cannibalistic Voodoo Mice, and the design spirit, as long as the rest of the circle are not around. Jade's Luck does shadow puppet theater for the mice, and Gareth gave them the little church that he whittled while waiting for Jahar to let them out of the manse.  

The group arrives back at Uk Luk Muck Muck Chuck, three days later. Which happened to be the last day of A-Dom's penance.  

*Ryan:* _What pisses me off the most is that it wasn't my god's idea. It was the Zenith's idea thousands of years ago. _ 

A-Dom is very happy to be back on the island (where everyone was happy to see him), and see his wife. 

*A-Dom* (to wife): _You! Hut!_ 

The group then discusses that A-Dom should really stop breeding until he's gotten his Wyld mutations cleared up. Of course this doesn't stop A-Dom from sleeping around, but almost entirely with women he'd already knocked up.  

The next day Gareth wanders into town and finds A-Dom lying in a gutter, his natural brown color showing... with a suspicious absence of pants. Gareth wakes him up. 

*Gareth: * _Take off your eye patch!_ 

Gareth takes him to a hut, then pokes and prods at A-Dom's eye socket for an hour. 

*A-Dom: * _What the hell are doing? Captain Insane-O_ 

*Gareth* (when finished): _That should grow back in a day or two. Your Father in law want his toes back too? I'm interested to find out if the toes will regrow._ 

*A-Dom* (confused): _I guess. What's your angle?_ 

*Gareth: * _I have a nifty new ability, I want to try it out._ 

*A-Dom:* _Hey, Uk-Pa! Come here, he's going to poke you for a while... in a good way. _ 

So they bring in Uk-Fuju and do the same thing. Gareth goes all glowy, but Uk-Fuju is kind of forced to not panic.  

A-Dom get into an argument about what they are going to be doing, and A-Dom's aversion to being magically compelled. Highlights: 

*A-Dom: * _Are you going to try to recruit me to kill more pirates? Especially when I'm magically compelled to agree with you?_ 

*Gareth: * _You're not right now. What if you had to wait twenty years to do something, then find out "Hey, he's on the island!"  Aren't you going to think "Now's the right time?" You lived without your eye for a couple of months?_ 

*A-Dom:* _Yea?_ 

*Gareth *(point at his eye socket): _Twenty years!_ 

*A-Dom:* _Well, I don't procrastinate. The guy who killed me. I pulled his heart out. Right there. Don't ever do that again, or else I'll take you down with me, while I'm poking both my eyes out, and half my spleen, and a lung. Don't ever try to make me do that again!_ 

*GM:* _ Did A-Dom just order Gareth to never ask him to make undead? _ 

*Gareth: * _I was just playing to your strong points, since you were having a crappy time._ 

*A-Dom: * _You are a nitwit! You wanted me to slaughter my friends and smile while I did it!_ 

*Gareth:* _Was Bloodsky a friend of yours?_ 

*A-Dom:* _Potentially. He was probably a friend of some of my friends. _(Pause, then in a firm tone of voice)_ Bad Gareth!_ 

*Gareth:* _You realize, I still plan on killing them._ 

*A-Dom: * _That's fine. Just don't magically compel me to help you and I'll probably help you._ 

*Gareth: * _I won't magically compel you to help you. _ 

The argument then devolves into an argument which pirates in the world are A-Dom's friends and which are not, and how best to not kill them. Somehow, this devolves into A-Dom and Gareth deciding to make a church together. Nice wooden church at the edge of Uk-Fuju's village. This took them a week. During that time A-Dom's Eye and Uk-Fuju's toes grew back. 

Jade's Luck spent her time learning to cook muffins from Fatty.  

Tiger stole all the ingredient and made a batch of cookies for the circle. The cookies actually came out ok. Gareth reviewed the cookie, found it to be inferior and ate it anyway. A-Dom gave away his cookie right away. Both working on the assumption that if the Assassin in the party gives you a cookie, even if you know he's magically compelled to not make it non-poisonous, you shouldn't eat it out of habit.  

Then Tiger ran around the island while training his new charms. He also did a fast geomantic survey, and found out that Jahar was completely correct.  

Back on Crull-Tay Jahar manages to get known among the people (while trying his best to be humble). He also got to read all the laws for Crull-tay and did a lot of complaining about Jade's Luck.  

*Liz:* _I'm really sick of people complaining about me, for things I did in my past life._ 

*Dan: * _They are your fault._ 

*Liz: * _No they are the GM's FAULT!_ 

The group then goes into a long argument on several different subjects, for about a half hour. 

As Jahar spends time in the Manse, he realizes that the library in the Manse is organized in an odd way. Each book has a slot or cubby that is specifically fitted for the book. The books were in a specific order, but it was unclear why the books were in that order. Jahar then went to ask the mirror what the order of the books mean? 

*Mirror:* _Is it important to you to know the order?_ 

*Gabe: * _I figured as much..._ 

*Ryan:* _Well you've never answered the mirror. Give it a try._ 

*Jahar:* _YES! It is important to me._ 

*Mirror:* _Why?_ 

*Ryan:* _My bad. You were right. _ 

Jahar then went to discuss the library with the Tree... and walked past the talking book and didn't think to ask it. After that part of his daily routine involved reading books from the library. He also spends a lot of time talking about the idea of "ethical piracy." 

*Liz: * _How arrogantly is he being humble?_ 

At some point Gabe realizes he can use the death ray of the manse to kill people at a whim and it doesn't count as "violence." 

*Ryan:* _Yes! Good god man, you are The Law! If A-Dom only had this manse... he's be carving his name in things... like boats... and people. He's just blow things up! _*crazed laughter* 

Tiger took his mutant-demon-spawned-dino egg down to the center of the island to make it hatch faster. Then he wandered around following it for a few days (protecting it from other dinosaurs) until it was full grown. At some point, Jade's Luck wanders past Tiger mumbling about "_Jahar and his ing rock fetish_." 

The group then sailed back to Crull-Tay, and got there three days later. The Grumpy Craftsman then docked off shore. Everyone (Except Gareth) went to shore. Garth noticed The Artisans Cargo was no longer at the dock.  

*Gareth:* _Ok, we're here. Go have fun._ 

*A-Dom: * _Woohoo! I'm gonna go wench me a whore!_ 

A-Dom dives overboard, ignoring the dingy that the other characters are taking.  

*GM: * _You know, the whores aren't going to get pregnant..._ 

*Ryan:* _Why are people always assuming I'm repenting? I don't care! I mean, it's on the list, but no time frame... _ 

So A-Dom goes off to have A-Dom fun.  

Tiger went off to find Jahar, and give him his cookie. Jahar looked at the cookie for a split second, then handed it to the first small child he could find (regardless of if the child wanted it). 

*Jahar:* _Thank you. Little Jimmy thanks you too._ 

*Tiger:* _Thanks for not eating it._ 

*Jahar: * _Why? Was I suppose to?_ 

*Tiger* (depressed): _Well I just made cookies for everyone... so they could give them away..._ 

Jahar looks totally confused, because he forgot what Tiger's penances were to be. Jahar then tries to get Tiger to bring Gareth to shore. Tiger explains that Gareth still has "pirate issues." Jahar then used the ability to look through the beam of light from his manse to look at Gareth on the ship. Gareth flipped him off. Tiger said something about A-Dom being off having A-Dom fun. Jahar using his magical knowledge of A-Dom's location, then turned the beam of light to look at A-Dom, through the window of the whore house. Giving the lady whom A-Dom was with quite a fright. 

*A-Dom *(to the beam of light):_  OFF!_ 

Jahar then went back to talking to Tiger so the light went off. 

Jade's Luck goes to the Mayor to find out how many people are on the island. With a combination of the Census of residents, and talking to the Pirate Captains for a headcount. As she was trying to figure out how many muffins she had to make. 

Jahar then went to talk to Jade's Luck, while she is talking to the pirate captains. A-Dom shows up to talk to Diamond Eye Tor. He found out that the Pirates did in fact disguise themselves as natives of Yuk Glor, since even if the Manse kills the angry native who kills you, you're still dead. So much easier to get them to attack someone else. 

Jade's Luck and Jahar discussed setting up a school for "Ethical Piracy" and a trading post. Somehow this was worked into a conversation about A-Dom's history.  

*Gabe: * _When I said I was looking for some good candidates, and you said I found 3... what did you think I was asking?_ 

*GM:* _For arranging passage..._ (Gabe looks puzzled) _To somewhere you're already going..._  (Gabe looks puzzled) _ For a "Friend" of yours._ (Gabe looks puzzled)  

*Ryan *(to Gabe): _Do you want me to tell you?_ 

*GM:* _It was spelled out in your email. That I actually responded to..._ 

*Gabe:* _I haven't seen that email in a long time..._ 

So Ryan and Gabe go off with the GM to discuss this. It turns into a Jahar and A-Dom discussion. 

*Ryan:* _You explained to me that your going to collect dying people for the Bodhisattva..._ 

*Gabe:* _OH! Yes! That's what I was doing... Oh, yea, hey, good stuff._ 

*A-Dom:* _So, how far into his pocket are you?_ 

*Jahar: * _I'm not in his pocket. I'm simply promoting the natural order of life and death. _ 

*A-Dom: * _Why?_ 

*Jahar: * _We'll they business is unfinished_ 

*A-Dom: * _What? The people your taking or the people who you are taking them to?_ 

*Jahar: * _The people who have things left undone. They'll be made happier this way._ 

*A-Dom: * _By the Death Lord?_ 

*Jahar: * _Well you saw how that works._ 

*A-Dom: * _Yea, but... Why? Is he going to give you something nifty? What are you getting?_ (Looking at Jahar carefully) _ Although, you don't have to answer that question if it will make your brain explode..._ 

*Jahar: * _I'm not getting anything. It just seemed perfectly sensible to me. _ 

*A-Dom: * _You've been mind ed!_ 

*Jahar:* _I think I would know if I'd been mind ed._ 

*A-Dom* (sounding very sure of himself): _Mind ed. _ 

*Ryan* (looking at the GM): _So... Decoy am I?_ (Yelling) _I thought I was special..._ 

Everyone goes back to the group. 

*Ryan:* _Wow... A-Dom's world view has just changed... a lot._ 

A-Dom stops wenching and goes to "sit in a corner." The corner of an alley way. Eventually Jade's Luck wanders by him. 

*Jade's Luck: * _Are you ok?_ 

*A-Dom* (really depressed): _Yea... I guess... I'm not as well liked as I thought._ 

*Jade's Luck: * _Well your wife likes you. Your father in law likes you..._ 

*A-Dom: * _Yea but he's easy._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _The Unconquered Sun likes you. He let you rip that guys heart out._ 

*A-Dom:* _He really just sneezed in my direction and when "oh A-Dom, guess that's good enough."_ 

*Gabe:* _You know the end of my month of Humility, is the end of my Manipulation training._ 

*Ryan: * _That's retarded. _ 

*GM:* _Clearly he's been trying to manipulate people into thinking he's humble. Not actually being Humble. Since Jahar really doesn't know what Humble is._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _Well if you want to talk about it later... or have a muffin. Let me know._ 

*A-Dom: * _I don't know. I might want to talk about it later. I'm not sure anymore._ 

*Ryan: * _It's like someone took an Intimacy and went: Ahhahhhahahhahahah HA! * No. That's a lie. *_ 

*A-Dom:* _You kind of realize what's going on, but not how bad it is._ 

*Tiger *(wanders by): _Wife cheating on you?_ 

*A-Dom: * _No, that would be fine. Natural order of things..._ 

*Tiger:* _What the hell is going on?_ 

*A-Dom *(still depressed): _I'll tell you later. If I feel like it. I probably could talk about it. But it's just kind of weird._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _ I'll be making muffins if you want to talk about it._ 

*A-Dom: * _Yea... well I guess I'll go finish off the whore house._ 

A-Dom to support his whoring, steals money from the whore house across the street, to pay for the ones he is going to.

*A-Dom*: _I have my own little moral code. _

Somehow the group starts talking about homing-seagulls so they can communicate between themselves and the trading ships.  

*Ryan* (to Gabe): _You're dead to me._ 

*Gabe* (not getting it): _Why? Because I'm perverting piracy?_ 

*Ryan:* _That's ok, Gabe understand even if Jahar does not._ 

*Gabe:* _NO, I really don't understand._ 

*Ryan:* _Daddy loves you MORE!_ 

*Gabe:* _Oh. You're still going on about that?_ 

*Alex *(gets a completely horrified look on his face): _ I think I'm missing large parts of this conversation._ 

*Gabe* (to Alex): _You've been missing this private conversation for over a year._ 

Jade's Luck, working on the theory that everything has a god or a spirit, she decides to try to pray to the "female god of creation." [She got 6 successes] The main part of her prayer was "How can we help?" After she was done praying, an Earth Elemental popped up out of the ground in front of her. 

*Jade's Luck:* _Hi_ 

*Elemental: * _Hello_ 

*Jade's Luck:* _ I'm not sure..._ 

*Elemental: * _Oh, I'm sorry then._ (Elemental starts to leave) 

*Jade's Luck:* _Wait! I have a question. _(Elemental turns back around) _Is there any one god for like Creation embodied? Like you're earth embodied. Is there one for Creation?_ 

*Elemental:* _Yup._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _How can I talk to that one?_ 

*Elemental:* _Why you want to know?_ 

*Jade's Luck:* _Well a friend of mine had a dream that she was in trouble. And I want to help. As apparently it's our job to help._ 

*Elemental* (thinks about it for a second): _Yup. That's your job._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _Was there anything we could do right away? Any specifics on helping?_ 

*Elemental:* _Nope. _(Wanders away) 

*Jade's Luck:* _Hey that was actually informative!_ 

Group goes into a tangent about how badly they want to find a Sidereal and beat information out of it, in the most violent manners possible.  

A-Dom asks Jahar if he's going to be reading books for a few more weeks. Jahar tells him that he really does want to do that. So two weeks later (Jade's Luck managed to hand out all her muffins during that time, and people actually ate them. Unlike Tiger's cookies.), A-Dom has a meeting with the rest of the group on the Grumpy Craftsman, while Jahar is busy reading. Gareth has been very bored during all the waiting.  

*A-Dom* (rambling): _So, like... way back when..._ (game 6 or so) _when we were on Skullstone. I thought I was daddy's favorite, cause I got the book and a magic stone. You know..._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _That's not necessarily.._ 

*A-Dom:* _Shut up. So Jahar got a card. So I figured that Jahar just got a really retarded present. But you know, he's Jahar. So, he's gathering dead people to talk to the death lord for Soulsteel. Although I don't know that for a fact._ 

*Tiger:* _Wait? He's ing dead people? Where is he putting them?_ 

*A-Dom:* _ I don't know!_ 

*Jade's Luck:* _How do you know this?_ 

*A-Dom:* _Because he told me! He's taking dying people to there, so they can die on the island and get ed. But the real thing is: He's doing it for no good reason. You ask him _(rambling fast) _What you getting out of it? Artifact? Something spiffy?_ (Mocking Jahar's voice):_ Oh nothing._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _So he's encouraging people to go to the death realm?_ 

*Tiger:* _What does this have to do with the Card?_ 

*A-Dom:* _ I don't know. I assumed it was a card that did lame Jahar things. _ 

*Tiger: * _Where does he keep the card?_ 

*A-Dom:* _On his person. Although if you steal it you'll probably get mind ed into collecting bones or something.  Yea, so apparently I was the decoy! So you would all go "Ooooooo Naughty!"_ 

*Gareth: * _Yea, and it worked too. _ 

The group argues about what they know about Soulsteel. As while they don't know how it's made, they do know what it looks like and that it's called Soulsteel. So it's not a terrible leap in logic to think it might be made out of souls.  

*A-Dom:* _He is so no longer my mentor now._ 

Tiger runs off to steal Jahar's "Card" then puts it back. He used charms that Jahar didn't have defense against. Tiger finds it to be a Tarot card with a picture of the Bodhisattva on it, and realizes that it probably needs to be attuned for it to be used. He looked at it with All Encompassing Sorcerer Sight, to try and figure out how powerful it was. He realized it was low powered. 

Tiger then told the group what he found. 

*Jade's Luck:* _I suppose we could ask him about it... like with words and stuff._ 

*Gareth: * _Like Jahar's going to answer._ 

During the last week (after he no longer has to be Humble), Jahar goes out amongst the people to promote three ideals: Knowledge, Ethical Piracy, and the Unconquered Sun. In that order.  He hears a lot of people comment "You seem different..." As Jahar has gone back to his arrogant self. He then magically reinforced the Ethical Piracy.  

*Ryan *(to Gabe): _You're just A-Dom with an education. You realize this?_ 

A-Dom and Jahar get into an argument about why Gareth won't come on the island. A-Dom slowly explains to Jahar that Gareth managed to indirectly kill some people, and the Mayor, being a Dragon-Blood is likely going to want to enforce the mortal laws of the island and arrest Gareth, even if the island doesn't know. 

*Jahar:* _You know because I own the island, and you just explained it to me, the Island now knows?_ 

*A-Dom* (totally freaked out): _What?_ 

*Jahar: * _You didn't realize that?_ 

*A-Dom:* _ I've never met anyone with a direct mental link to an island! I thought you were one of my accomplices! _ 

*Jahar:* _Wait, you have two eyes! What happened to you?_ 

*A-Dom:* _ Unconquered Sun!_ 

Jahar continues to constantly pester A-dom about how he got his eye back. 

*A-Dom:* _Let's just NOT tell Gareth._ 

*Jahar:* _Tell him what?_ 

*A-Dom:* _ Exactly!_ 

A-Dom tries to wander off but Jahar follows him asking him more questions about is eye and trying to poke at it. A-Dom just screams back "Unconquered sun" as his constant response.  

So the group gets Jahar to come out to the Grumpy Craftsman. 

*A-Dom: * _Gareth! The island knows!_ 

*Jahar:* _ Gareth can you build me a church on the island so I can lead these people away from those ways that you hate so much?_ 

*Gareth:* _ Can it be a floating church?_ 

*Jahar:* _Yea, sure. _ 

*Jade's Luck* (to Gareth): _Why don't you have him explain that little sweet-heart picture in his pocket for a church?_ 

A-Dom starts laughing like a madman. 

Jahar's head snaps around. 

*Jahar* (to A-Dom): _You know about my Card?_ 

*A-Dom* (to Jahar): _I know you have it. I don't know what it does. God Damn it I'm jealous. _ 

*Jade's Luck: * _We can make sure he tells the truth. We're all very interested._ 

*Jahar:* _I'm here to be questions because your jealous?_ 

*A-Dom: * _No, because they want to know things. Well really I'm just working on my own petty revenge thing right now._ 

*Gareth:* _We have a few concerned questions... _ 

*Jahar: * _Shoot._ 

*Gareth: * _What does this thing you received from the Bodhisattva DO?_ 

*Jahar:* _Lets me communicate, with him._ 

*Gareth: * _So it's like what the card to the undead pirate card worked?_ 

*Jahar:* _Basically._ 

The group then discussed if the portal was a two way portal devise. Jahar basically explained that things could not be sent between them because the Silver Prince did not have a card for him. They could only communicate. Of course Jahar explained this in such a way that the group was extremely confused.  

*Jade's Luck:* _Maybe we should discuss you collecting souls for the Death Lord._ 

*Jahar:* _One quest at a time. And I will have you know, I haven't successfully collected a single soul yet!_ 

A-Dom starts laughing. 

*Gareth:* _It's the YET part that kind of... worries us. _ 

*Jahar:* _ I really wasn't thinking of it in terms of souls anyway. Just people. Now back to your question... We can't go there unless the person the card depicts wants you to go there. _ 

*Jade's Luck: * _So he can't come to us through your sweet-heart picture?_ 

*Jahar: * _That's a very odd phrase._ 

*Gareth:* _ Onto Jade's Luck's question about sending people on._ 

*Jahar:* _Oh, your referring to the souls that have unfinished business?_ 

*A-Dom: * _I don't know what that means, but he keeps repeating it. I think this stuff was burned into his brain._ 

*Jahar* (to A-Dom): _You know, it's curious that you're involved in this since you were more involved in this whole process in general._ 

*Jade's Luck: * _Well, A-Dom wasn't playing with souls really. Just ugly disgusting remains. While thoroughly unpleasant... not as bad._ 

*Jahar:* _That's completely false. Only the lowest levels of necromancy only have to deal with the body. That and the body has a lower soul in it. That's how you get Hungry Dead. The higher levels of Necromancy focus heavily the higher soul. That's why I haven't played with it. That much..._ 

*Jade's Luck *(interrupting): _That much?!?_ 

*Jahar: * _To be fair, I haven't played with it at all. But I was speaking._ 

*A-Dom*(at Jahar): *My shtick! MINE*_!_ 

*Jahar:* _ I don't have time to learn Necromancy!_ 

*A-Dom:* _Keep it that way!_ 

*Jade's Luck: * _Well you see we have concerns about souls that should be moving on._ 

*Jahar:* _Oh they are still part of the cycle. _ 

*Gareth:* _ Like most other Exalted, we don't know what their motives are, what they do, why they do them._ 

*Jahar: * _I would never bring souls there. I was just finding old people who doesn't have their goals accomplished, and take them to someplace where they can accomplish their goals, so they can move on and reincarnate. So they don't become ghosts who can't move on when they die and might become hungry ghosts._ 

*A-Dom: * _Oh crap. I just understood what he said._ 

*Jade's Luck *(very sympathetic to A-Dom): _Poor thing. _ 

*Jahar: * _In essence it is continuing the cycle of reincarnation. Because once they accomplish their goals they will be able to fade away and reincarnate again._ 

Gareth was very annoyed that his lie detecting spell was not triggered by Jahar's comments. 

*A-Dom:* _I don't know if that's how Creation worked. But damn it sounded pretty. _ 

*Jahar:* _You're the one who dabbles in Necromancy!_ 

*A-Dom: * _Yea but whenever I make something, it gets broken by someone. (Pointing at Jade's Luck) Usually her! There is a whole big cycle of stuff right there. Doesn't have nothing to do with the Upper soul as far as I know._ 

*Jahar* (to Jade's Luck): _What does happen when the upper soul is stuck somewhere, like a dinosaur body... do you know?_ 

*A-Dom: * _What the  are you talking about?_ 

The group is completely confused by brining undead dinosaurs into the conversation.  

*Jahar: * _How does animating the body and trapping the Po, affect the upper soul? Can the Hun move on when the Po is trapped?_ 

*Gareth: * _ed if I know. But it doesn't matter._ 

*A-Dom:* _I'm pretty sure I could animate a former body of ours. If I were to find Wretch, god help us, I could animate him. _ 

*Jahar:* _Yes but would that pull the Hun back?_ 

*GM: * _You know there is someone you could ask?_ 

*Liz: * _Roeby?_ 

*Rest of group:* _Nooooooo..._ 

*Ryan:* _Daddy_ 

*Gabe:* _I will never call him Daddy. I care a lot less about him then you do._ 

*Ryan*: _That's the problem. You do care more about him then I do. The sad thing is you don't know you care._ 

*Alex:* _You're a sleeper agent!_ 

*Ryan:* _Exactly. One day he's going to say Bob to you, and then your outer shell is going to fall off and you'll come swinging out as a death knight._ 

*A-Dom:* _Look, your doing tasks for a whole other deity!_ 
*Jahar:* _But they can work together. And I disagree about the whole Deity thing. _ 

*A-Dom:* _The guy that's running the Silver Prince._ 

The group argues more about stuff (parts of which Gabe forgot). Including dead gods and such. Which they mostly didn't remember or didn't understand. 

*Gareth:* _Ok, yes when we first went there, I made a mistake. I made a pact with this guy. We don't need to further..._ 

*A-Dom:* _I made a pact too..._ 

*Jahar:* _Me too..._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _I didn't!_ 

*A-Dom:* _You didn't touch Captain Mittens? Anyway I'm just saying we're getting ed left right and center. _ 

*Jade's Luck:* _You took gifts from the Death Lord._ 

*A-Dom: * _Gift, singular, I took the magic rock. The book is just a loaner. I'm giving it back. And he is totally *not * teaching me anything else._ 

Jahar: There are untold numbers of shadowlands creeping across the lands, and there are Death Lords who are far more evil and malicious then the one we have found. The one we have dealt with wants to have our realm and his realm co-exist peacefully. If we can have a peaceful existence with him, then we can focus on dealing with the ones that are destroying other places. Angry undead armies are way more dangerous to creation then the Silver Prince. He has even said the other ones are evil... 

*Jade's Luck* (mocking voice): _Oh yes! Please go kill those ones over there. They are evil. Over there, don't pay any attention to me... You should just go over there._ 

*Jahar: * _Have you any proof of such deceptions?_ 

*A-Dom:* _I'd like to point something out right now. Remember Ailee?_ 

*Jahar: * _I was in a purse. So NO._ 

*A-Dom: * _I pointed out that I like Ailee, but she (Jade's Luck) was all like "he has to go." _ 

*Jahar:* _But Ailee was a Wyld Creature!_ 

*A-Dom:* _ The Wyld and the shadowlands are on the same damn caliber. _ 

*Jahar: * _NO they are not. The Underworld is natural, just the connection to Creation that's the problems._ 

*A-Dom:* _The Underworld is NOT natural!_ 



			
				Tiger’s Vision of Better Times said:
			
		

> He sees himself and the Wretch standing over the corpse of a dead being.




*Jade's Luck:* _How do you know the Underworld is a Natural thing?_ 

*Jahar:* _I've been reading. It's where souls go before they reincarnate. _ 

Tiger comes out of his trance. 

*Tiger: * _A-Dom! It's all your fault!_ 

*A-Dom:* _What?_ 

*Tiger:* _The whole underworld. _ 

*A-Dom:* _ How? Wait, that proves it's not a natural part of existence if I ing made it._ (To Tiger) _It's ing story time , tell us!_ 

Tiger starts telling his story. 

*Jahar:* _ Now that just contradicts what I read that you_ (pointing at Jade's Luck)_ wrote._ 

*Jade's Luck* (angry screeching voice): _I didn't ing write anything! I'm 19 years old! Oh MY GOD! Waaaaaaaaaaaah!_ 

Tiger finishes his story that nobody heard.  

*A-Dom* (to Tiger): _Could you repeat that? I was deafened by a woman screeching._ 

*Tiger: * _Well you kill a primordial, and I think you made the underworld. _ 

*Jahar:* _Oh so you were the one who made the void?_ 

*A-Dom: * _I'll try not to do that again. My bad. My point being, I killed it._ 

*Jahar:* _That's the problem, the killing part of it. We weren't suppose to destroy anything. It ruined the world._ 

*A-Dom:* _Thank you! Yes I agree! Flashy thing it! He just stated the exact opposite of what he's been arguing. We killed things and made the underworld. Underworld bad. Baaaaaaad. Underworld Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad..._ 

*Jahar:* _No the Void not the Underworld. _ 

*A-Dom:* _ Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad...._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _Ok we can be sure they are not part of the natural order of Creation as ordained by the Gods. _ 

The group goes off on this argument for a long time. Eventually Jahar tires to explain something. 

*Jahar:* _The Wyld and Creation form one total value._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _You're totally making things up. I call !_ 

*Gareth:* _Clearly my charm doesn't work on Jahar. _ 

*Jade's Luck:* _You make Creation from the Wyld, that is true._ 

Group goes back into argument about Jade's Luck being responsible for doing stuff in past lives, which she freaks out about. Jahar eventually goes back to trying to explain. 

*Jahar* (very condescending): _A long time ago there was only the Wyld. There was no Creation, there was no destruction. Then they made Creation out of the Wyld. And they were both. _ 

*Jade's Luck: * _Can you go back to being Humble?_ 

*Jahar:* _I'm trying to be simple. Not everyone in the group is as educated._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _ Do you want me to explain this to you?_ 

*Jahar: * _You already have! Just from work of your past self._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _Clearly I need to do it better!_ 

*Jahar: * _Over time, Creation got bigger, and the Wyld got smaller, but they were still made from one value. There is still a finite amount. Creation and the Wyld are still the same amount of the world. Then the Exalts came along and we started destroying things. Permanently. The spirits went away, the demons went away, and every time creation got a little or a lot smaller. _ 

*A-Dom:* _We need to get Primordials to ._ 

*Jahar*:_ It doesn't work that way._ 

*A-Dom:* _Spirits are confusing._ 

*Jahar:* _ The void was formed when we destroyed things. Unfortunately the work referenced the book that knows everything._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _ I want to kill all our predecessors and dance on their graves. _ 

*Jahar:* _ As proof of the fact that there is a finite amount of both Wyld and creation. We need to make more of the Wyld into Creation, ya ya ya..._ 

*Liz:* _He just said "Ya, ya, ya..." to our PRIME DIRECTIVE! _ 

*Jade's Luck: * _This does not mean we should be sucking up to Death Lords! I don't mind peaceful co-existence... _ 

The group goes into more random arguing. 

*Jade's Luck:* _Anyway, the man in the pretty picture in your pocket who you've gone all gaga for._ 

*Jahar:* _I hardly tell him everything we've been doing._ 

*Jade's Luck: * _We shouldn't be running errands for somebody else, when we don't know who he works for. I think that's Gareth and my concern._ 

*Jahar: * _Well we've been doing that all along. Half the stuff we do is at the behest of someone else._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _Well I am curious about Tiger's mentor. But that's another discussion entirely. _ 

*A-Dom: * _Yea, that really freaks me out. The whole supernatural mentor that we don't really know. So not cool. _ 

The group starts arguing about Opec and where he came from and why doing things for him is a good idea and Tiger's mentor, over each other so I can't understand any of the conversations involved. 

*Jahar: * _We don't even know what the purpose of Demons is. So when we destroy them, we don't know what the world loses. And this was written by a woman who made a manse that hates demons. She wants them banished, not destroyed. That is why things are not destroyed, they just get imprisoned forever._ 

*Jade's Luck: * _I'm perfectly happy with "imprisoned forever." I'm fine with sending things away._ 

*Jahar: * _You also can't make an unbreakable prison because sometimes the world changes._ 

*Jade's Luck:* _Fair enough. Cause we're out now. You know, some day we need to go to Heaven, find out who put us in prison and kick their asses. _ 

*A-Dom:* _ I'd like to point out that he _(Jahar) _completely changes his beliefs to accommodate his argument. _ 

*Jahar:* _What? _ 

*A-Dom: * _You totally 360'ed on the Wyld._ 

Everyone starts laughing.  

*Ryan:* _Oh, 180'ed!_ 

*Jahar:* _ I've never stated an original belief about the Wyld._ (Pause) _Wait. _(Long pause, then totally confused) _What?_ 

*A-Dom: * _Yay!_ 

*Liz:* _A-Dom should get a drama point for confusing Jahar!_ 

*A-Dom: * _You were against the Wyld. Then I pointed out the Wyld is a lot like the Underworld. Suddenly you were all "I like the Wyld!"  _ 

*Jahar:* _No, I never liked the Wyld. I'm just pointing out that the Wyld and Creation are the same thing. I know this from her_ (Jade's Luck)_  predecessor research. But then I don't know if her predecessor was right. I think we need to make more Creation and less Wyld._ 

*Jade's Luck: * _Well maybe you shouldn't be all "you're my friend" with someone who may be involved in the manufacture of the material that is currently imprisoning our benefactor?_ 

*Jahar:* _Wow, that's a good point._ 

*Gareth* (depressed): _I figured this out two years ago..._ 

*A-Dom: * _Jahar I want to make a point._ 

A-Dom takes the bag from around his neck and opened it and dumped it over the side. 

*Jahar: * _What was in the bag?_ 

*A-Dom:* _Skelly._ 

*Jahar *(confused): _You were wearing Skelly? Why didn't you look like a hump back?_ 

*Jade's Luck: * _Because when we collect Skelly's remains all there was, was dust and a finger bone._ 

*A-Dom: * _Skelly's not coming back now._ 

*Jahar: * _I should pray on this. You have some interesting observations things._ 

Jade's Luck decides to dance up and down in frustration and flair her anima in irritation as Jahar walks off. Gareth decides to label/mark out a specific section of the ship for this activity. 

*Jade's Luck:* _ I have to go over there?_ 

*Gareth: * _It's for the safety of the boat. It's nice to have a little section for spazing out. _ 

Somehow the group starts arguing about who broke Maibee's neck. 

*Ryan: * _You ratted me out you bastard! I just read that synopsis!_ 

*Gabe:* _ I hope the rest of you have pieced together what Jahar can't piece together right now. _ 

A-Dom and Jahar get into an argument about "How do you know a ghost moves on when it finishes it's existence" if you can't question one that's done it? Jahar tries to explain that when they finish, they are done, they reincarnate, the move one, hence you can't question them. 

*A-Dom: * _I need to die to figure out how this works... or I could just kill all of you..._ 

*Jahar: * _A-Dom! We could just summon a ghost and ask it directly. _ 

*A-Dom: * _So we're still going to the place where I'm going to get mind ed?_ 

*Gareth:* _Sadly, yes._ 

*Gabe: * _You have time!_ 

*Liz: * _They are called "Integrity charms." _ 

*A-Dom* (checking his notes): _Nope, those aren't on the list. _ 

*Gareth: * _Lists change. We're going to teach him integrity._ 

*Jahar: * _A-Dom! How did you get your eye back!_ 

Group goes back to harassing Jahar about collecting souls. 

*A-Dom: * _Do you need a scythe for that? There is a Mr. Jahar here, for the reaping..._


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, that definitely wins the prize for most swearing in a session.  Alwaystoast needs to refuel his GMing creativity so we are taking a short break from Exalted.  He has decided to run a short Call of Cthulhu/All Flesh Must Be Eaten mini-campaign (4 or 5 sessions) starting this coming monday.  So the Solar Circle of the West should be back in eight to ten weeks.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 9, 2007)

_Synopsis of 01/08/07_
*My name is Byonca, you killed my cows. Prepare to die.*
*By Alwaystoast*

Beyonca, a rare herder of mini-cows (3-4 foot tall cattle) on the Island of Atlantis. A good peasant, liked by the other local farmers, who attended church regularly, and is extremely skilled with a bow (to protect her herd).

She had heard rumors of livestock going missing. Someone had been sent to get a Dragonblood to investigate.

One night Beyonca was out guarding her mini-cows, when she heard a strange noise in the darkness. She began to feel that she was being watched. She decided to hide behind a mini-cow.

GM note: Low Valor.

Beyonca doesn't see anything wrong... until the mini-cows start to stampede. Beyonca manages to stay on her feet, as her herd spreads out in all directions. She notices that there is a downed mini-cow surrounded by things that kind of look like bunny rabbits. One of them starts hopping towards her... She can eventually see that it's a Shrabbit!

Beyonca pulls out her bow and shoots a Shrabbit. She wounds it, it squealed in pain, and went hopping out into the darkness. Three Shrabbits then were charging at her. She could see the shrabbit fins weaving towards her through the tall grass. Beyonca manages to dodge away from the shrabbits attacks and manages to kill the school of shrabbits by making a shrabbit-cabob.

Beyonca realizes that her entire herd has run off. She starts to cry. Then she collects the shrabbits for cooking. "A peasant's got to eat!" Then she goes off looking for her herd. She slowly rounds up her heard, collecting them one by one. She's still looking as the sun comes up. She realizes that many of her cows went towards the Wretched Swamp.

Beyonca decides to wander into the Wretched Swamp looking for her mini-cows. As she's looking around, a hand comes down on her shoulder. She jumps and screams. She turns around to see a skeleton covered in moss holding a sword.

Beyonca: I've lost my cows. Have you seen them?

Skeleton: Cows???

Beyonca: About this big. *makes hand jestures* Black and white.

Skeleton: Oh, yes I saw those.

Beyonca: Which way did they go.

Skeleton: Into the swamp.

Beyonca starts walking off in that direction.

Skeleton (Depressed): You're JUST going to get your cows?

Beyonca: Yes, I'm just going to get my cows.

Skeleton: You're not going to any of the buildings?

Beyonca: I didn't know there were any buildings.

Skeleton (hopeful): Oh yes, there are buildings!

Beyonca: I just want my cows.

Skeleton (Depressed): Oh, ok.

The skeleton sits down against a tree and stabs his sword through his own ribcage. Beyonca promptly runs off deeper into the Wretched Swamp. Beyonca starts seeing large and strange creatures. Giant mosquitos, 30ft tall chickens.

Beyonca: I hope I'm seeing things.

Eventually Beyonca finds two cow corpses (well really just heads), and then finds two of her cows alive a little ways off. She leashes them and starts trying to find her way out. As she is walking she sees an old man walking along through the swamp.

Old Man: Oh hello! Nice day isn't it? Walking your cows through the swamp I see.

Beyonca: They ran off I had to go get them. They were being chased.

Old Man: By What?

Beyonca: Anathema Rabbits.

Old Man: Well you shouldn't go that way.

Beyonca: Why not?

Old man: Swamp Dragons.

Beyonca: Which way should I go?

Old man: Follow the path to the left.

Beyonca: And that will take me out?

Old man (very confident): Oh yea.

Beyonca: Thanks, I'll go that way.

Beyonca went off on the path to the left. She came to this big square stone building, surrounded by snow. A snow covered skeleton stood up from next to a tree.

Skeleton: Where are you going?

Beyonca: I'm trying to get out of the swamp.

Skeleton: Are you SURE?

Beyonca: Yes, I'm trying to get back home to my other cows. I really want to get out.

Skeleton: Oh, ok.

Beyonca: This is the way out, right?

The skeleton starts laughing at Beyonca.

Beyonca: Which way is the way out?

Skeleton: You're not here to see the Wretched Tomb?

Beyonca: No I want to get back home. To my other cows.

Skeleton (depressed): You don't want to see the Wretched Tomb?

Beyonca: No I think I want to get out.

Skeleton: Ok.

Beyonca: This is the way out right?

The skeleton starts laughing at Beyonca.

Beyonca: Ok, which is the way out?

Skeleton: You're not here to see the Wretched Tomb. I can't tell you that.

Beyonca: If I see the wretched tomb will you show me the way out?

Skeleton (happy): Oh yes. If you go in and see the tomb and make it out alive, I have to escourt you out.

Beyonca: But that's defiantly not the right way?

Skeleton: You know, you don't ask as many dumb questions as the last people.

Beyonca: So you have to show me out if I go see the tomb and come back?

Skeleton: Oh yea... alive. You come out looking like me, I don't have to show you anywhere.

Beyonca: Is there a big chance of that happening?

Skeleton: I don't know actually. You'd have to talk to somebody inside about that. I don't know the probability.

Beyonca: Ok, I'll go inside... the building...

Skeleton: Excelent!

The skeleton leads Beyonca to the Wretched Tomb, and opens a door (which is the stones disolved out of the way) for Beyonca to go in. Beyonca pushes her two cows ahead of her.

Harry (Confused and frightened): Moo?!?

Beyonca and the mini-cows (Petunia & Harry) head down the stairs into the wretched tomb. As they are inside the door behind them solidifies. There is a dull blue glow coming from the ceiling. They reach a large room full of glasses all over the place, on the floor, walls, etc. In the center of it is a big statue.

Statue: Fools who think they are worthy! Oh... only one of you, oh well I have a script. Any of you cowards have the guts to challenge me to single combat?

Beyonca: I will if I means I'll get out.

Statue: Well you can't continue onwards until someone fights me. It's ether you or the cow. I think I can take the cow.

Petunia (pathetic): Moo?!?

Beyonca: ok

Beyonca pulls out her bow and shoots at the statue. The statue lunges forward as far as he can (Beyonca realises his feet are stuck to the floor) and grabs Petunia's leash.

Petunia (shocked): Mooooooooooooooo?

And then pulls himself back upright and whips Petunia at Beyonca smashing her into the stone stairs with the cow.

GM: I'm going to assume Cows are lethal damage.

Ryan (to Ariann): You're gonna die to a bag of meat. *maniacal laughter*

Beyonca is smashed into the stone with cow shattering force, breaking every bone in her body.

Ryan: And the Cow Exalts!

GM: I am not exalting the cow! You guys would give up on your god.

Beyonca hears a voice.

US: Beyonca, do you want to live?

Beyonca: Yes

US: Are you willing to worship the Unconquored Sun?

Beyonca: Umm... if I get to live, YES!

Beyonca realizes that she is alive, glowing gold, and covered in cow guts.

Statue: Oh good. Now this will be a real fight.

Beyonca starts filling the statue with arrows. The statue lunges forward again and grabs Harry's leash, and wipes him into a wall, covered in glasses. Shattering Harry in a rain of cow guts, and all the glasses. All the wounds on the statue heal up.

Beyonca:  My name is Beyonca, you killed my cows, prepare to die.

Beyonca keeps shooting him full of arrows. The statue eventually runs out of glasses he can reach to smash to heal himself and loses the duel to the barrage of arrows.

Alex: You need to take Familiar: Cow

Ryan: That's just wrong.

A pair of doorways open up when the stone disolves away. Beyonca goes through one of them and down a set of stairs, into a crypt type area. As she's walking around she sees what looks like part of an eyeball... but it's black and shark like. Eventually Beyonca hears a "tap, tap, tap" noise, which she recongizes as a walking stick.

The same little old man she saw walking through the swamp walks up to her.

Beyonca: You said this is the way out!

Old Man: Oh?

Beyonca: I'm not seeing that. My cows are gone.

Old Man: You won't be needing them so much anymore.

Beyonca: Which way is out?

Old Man (points up): If you just climb up that shaft, you'll end up outside, and the skeletons will escort you out of the swamp. Although I will point out that people will have issues with you now that you are glowing.

Beyonca: Oh...kay... that's good to know.

Old Man: Have you ever considered going on a little trip?

Beyonca: I think this trip is enough for me.

Old Man: Are you sure?

Beyonca: Why do you ask?

Old Man: We'll it's not too save with you glowing and all.

Beyonca: But where would I go? I have to take care of my mini-cows.

Old Man: I think you're going to have to re-prioritize what you think is important now.

Beyonca: What kind of trip would I go on?

Ryan: EXCELLENT! Not asking any of the right questions! You're going to fit in SO well.

Old Man starts walking down a corridor and Beyonca follows him as they are talking. As they are walking the stone starts to become lighter and lighter, until it becomes all white. Beyonca realises she is no longer underground, and she can hear the ocean.

Old Man: Why don't you talk to this mirror for a minute and I'll be right back.

Beyonca: Talk to a mirror?

Mirror: Hi! How are you doing?

Beyonca (looking at her reflection): Wow I really am glowing!

Mirror: How does that make you feel?


Beyonca: Strange, cause I'm glowing and I wasn't twenty minutes ago...

Mirror: Does that make you feel special?

Beyonca: Yes, cause their aren't that many glowing people.

Mirror: Their aren't? I've seen a lot of glowing people. Today.

Beyonca: Oh? Really? Where were they?

Mirror: Well there is the one that goes between the library and his room and the other ones are around the island. Would you like to talk to the Master?

Liz: SAY NO!

Beyonca: I just want to get out.

Mirror: Strait down this corridor, talk to the door.

Beyonca walks down the corridor (about a mile of walking) to find the fancy carved double door with a face on it.

Door: Hello there. Who are you?

Beyonca: I want to get out.

Door (depressed): Oh all right.

Two little spindly arms come out and slowly start clawing their way along the floor. As the door slowly opens making all kinds of creaking and growing noises. The door gets open enough for Beyonca to get out.

Door: Is that ok? Or would you like me to open all the way.

Beyonca: That's fine.

Beyonca goes out and can hear the door struggling to close itself behind her. She decides to help the door (and doesn't slam him). She hears a muffled "thank you."

Beyonca realizes that she's outside on a jungle island. She starts wandering around trying to figure out where she is. Eventually she spots a town. She walks into town. She can see there is a dock with two boats at it, and a third boat anchored off shore.

************
The group, who were mostly on the ship, noticed there was an eclipse that day. Then about an hour after the eclipse, A-dom was on the deck and saw a solar anima bondfire walk out of the jungle and heading towards town, covered in cow guts.

A-Dom: Crap! He made another! She's covered in small cow guts.

Garth: What are you talking about?

A-Dom: He made another. She's covered in little tiny cow guts. She's so gonna die. She's gonna hit somebody....

Garth: Maybe someone should go talk to her.

Jade's Luck: I'll go get her.

A-Dom: You're not going alone!

Jade's Luck: Cause I might read a book?

A-Dom: I don't want another tree hugging, people loving, skelly killing bastards!

Gareth: Jahar killed skelly.

So A-Dom and Jade's Luck monkey leap (a couple of leaps each) to the dock then to where Beyonca is standing at the edge of town.

A-Dom: Where you killing cows?

Beyonca (confused): No.

Jade's Luck: Are you ok?

Beyonca: Not really.

Jade's Luck: I know where there is a bar. Do you want a drink?

A-Dom: He talked to you... didn't he?

Beyonca: The voice?

A-Dom pulls out one of the dolls he had Gareth make for him to give to children.

A-Dom: Show me on the doll where the Unconquered Sun touched you.

Jade's Luck: Oh before we do anything. Rule number 1 on the island, infoced by a ray of doom: No violence.

Beyonca: Well I only try to hurt people who attack my cows.

Jade's Luck: I don't see any cows here, so that's good. RAY OF DOOM.

A-Dom: Are these cows... still in existence?

Beyonca: Not Harry and Petunia.

Jade's Luck: Come on, I'll get you a beer.

Beyonca: Am I glowing?

Jade's Luck: Yea, we all do that on occasion.

A-Dom: You got a little something on your forhead.

Beyonca: Cow guts?

A-Dom: No... you're not going to be able to wipe that off. Marked... for life.

Jade's Luck: Which will be a lot longer now. But let me get you a beer before we get into that. Maybe two or three.

A-Dom & Jade's Luck: Or twelve.

Jade's Luck drags Beyonca into the bar.

A-Dom: Do you know what "Sins of the Father" means?

Jade's Luck tries to force beers on Beyonca as fast as possible as they talk to her.

Jade's Luck: I imagine once the stun wears off, you'll have some questions. Have another beer.

A-Dom: So, how'd ya die?

Jade's Luck: She didn't die. She's still alive.

Beyonca: I tried to catch a cow.

A-Dom: I think you succeeded. Was the cow coming at you at a high velocity?

Jade's Luck: So... little voice said: You want to live?

A-Dom: What was the name he gave after that? I want to be sure.

Jade's Luck: She's gold you idiot. Ok that voice you heard was the Unconquored Sun. He's a god, and you're now serving him. Now the good news is you're not an Anathema. But everyone will scream point and run away from you.

A-Dom: Well not everyone.

Bartender: We're OK with Anathema here at my bar.

Jade's Luck: Barbarians are ok, the realm not so much.

A-Dom: Did we get a name yet?

Jade's Luck (to Beyonca): Have another beer. (To A-Dom): I don't want her to be able to remember her name right now.

A-Dom (ignoring Jade's Luck): When you came out of the womb... what did they call you? Cause it's good to know.

Beyonca: Beyonca.

A-Dom: Hi, I'm A-Dom. You... haven't heard of me, have you?

Beyonca: Umm.... no.

A-Dom: Oh good. Better that way.

Jade's Luck: Do you have any family that you need to care for?

Beyonca: My cows.

Jade's Luck: Where were your cows?

Beyonca: Atlantis.

Jade's Luck: Hopefully your neighbors will take care of your cows, cause we are a couple of months away from Atlantis right now. You have done some traveling without knowing it.

A-Dom (talking to himself): Maybe they will go feral. *evil moo noise*

Jade's Luck (to Beyonca): Have another beer.

A-Dom starts babbling about a pool of ever full wine. In his ramblings he mentions skeletons.

Beyonca: More skeletons?

A-Dom: Oh... you like skeletons do you?

Beyonca: Skeletons got me into this.

A-Dom: Yea, that's usually how I get in trouble.

Jade's Luck: So you were fighting for your life.

Beyonca: And my cows lives.

A-Dom: Hey you're about as effective as we are.

Jade's Luck starts questioning Beyonca on how she got to this island.

Beyonca: The old man said it was ok to glow.

Jade's Luck: Old man?

A-Dom: Was he attacking you with cows?

Beyonca: No the statue was throwing cows.

A-Dom: Is your last name Weijin?

Beyonca: No. There was a statue of a man, and glasses...

A-Dom starts drinking now.

Beyonca: All I remember was I went down, and there was this eye on the floor... it was black.

A-Dom (Drops his disguise so Beyonca can see what he looks like): Like this (pointing at his eye).

Beyonca: Yea!

A-Dom drinks some more.

Jade's Luck: And this is why we don't go through the wyld unprotected.

Beyonca: Then I walked down this hallway and there was a mirror.

A-Dom: So you found the Wretched tomb. Which is MY tomb by the way.

Beyonca: Now I see why it was wretched.

A-Dom: Easy now! You're the new one here. So... you.. Um... got past him, then you found an old man. Did the old man kill your cows?

Beyonca: No the statue killed my cows.

A-Dom: Can you describe the old man?

Beyonca: He was kind of average. A short tall man, with skinny fat features. I can't really describe him.

Jade's Luck: ...

A-Dom rips the arm off the chair he's sitting at. Then throws it behind him.

Jade's Luck: Well he probably wasn't ing with her too much if he brought her here.

A-Dom: You didn't happen to kick him in the shins did ya?

Beyonca: He seemed like a nice old man.

A-Dom: Yea... he would have.

Jade's Luck: Do you have any plans for your future?

Beyonca: I need more beer.

A-Dom: You didn't happen to be wandering around with four of your friends?

Jade's Luck: None of us were wandering around with four of our friends.

A-Dom: Ok... umm... you didn't happen to bumb into 4 other shinny people? I guess you can hang with us. We are solars too. (A-Dom winks at her.)

Jade's Luck: Have MORE beer! You're not a pirate are you?

Beyonca: Pirates are BAD.

Half the people in the bar turn to look at them.

Jade's Luck: No, pirates are ok, but Gareth has a thing about pirates, which is why he's not in this bar with us.

A-Dom (to the crowd): Don't worry boys! We're going to teach her right. Arr!

Crowed: Arr!

A-Dom and Jade's Luck then have a long argument about losing eyes and why you should never pick up an artifact. "I picked up an artifact, lots an eye. It happens!"

Jade's Luck (once Beyonca is good and drunk): Ok we are suppose to save Creation, but he's not big on directions.

A-Dom: Or Time frames.

Jade's Luck: But we figure we have at least a thousand years.

Beyonca: A thousand years?

A-Dom: You're going to be morning your cows for a while...

Jade's Luck: Think of the breeding program you could have in a thousand years. You could have lap cows.

A-Dom: Little tiny zombie cow army...

Jade's Luck: NO!

A-Dom: And they wouldn't rip a hole in creation because they are tiny...

Jade's Luck: NO! NO! NO!

A-Dom (as they are leaving): Bill the owner of the island for our tab!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 9, 2007)

_Synopsis of 1/20/ 07_
*Not so much with living up to expectations.*
*By Alwaystoast*

A-Dom, Bianca, and Jade's Luck go to the Grumpy Craftsman. Tiger Comes up on deck.

Jade's Luck: We found another one.

Tiger: Oh.

Jade's Luck: She's been in shock, so I got her drunk on beer.

Tiger: How does this help?

Gareth: I'm still working on the banana beer.

Tiger: Are you trying to get monkeys drunk?

Gareth: No.

Jade's Luck then recaps what she learned from Bianca about her exaltation.

Jade's Luck: This is Tiger, Patient Tiger.

A-Dom: He's my Killing Buddy. 

Jade's Luck: Don't ask him to solve things with Diplomacy. You'll be sorry. This is Gareth.

Gareth : Has her name come up yet?

Jade's Luck: This is Bianca.

A-Dom sees large white spikes all around the boat start to come out of the water. Everyone notices the ship start to raise up.

A-Dom: Demon.

Others on the ship notice that the entire ship is surrouned by a strange wall.

A-Dom: DEMON!

The large spikes are clearly teeth, and are starting to close high above the top of the ship.

A-Dom (quietly): Jade's Luck? Demon...

The mouth closes overhead, as the creature, which came up from below the ship and shot out of the water into the air, flops back downwards. Gareth starts glowing like mad, and everyone can see his anima animal of a Golden Bear. As the ship starts to slosh around and start sliding down the throat in a maelstrom of water.

A-Dom (to Beyonca): Our animas are natural enemies, he's a bear, and I'm a shark.

Bianca (totally confused): What?

Gareth manages to steer the ship (which at the time was invulnerable to damage), and scream orders at the group to keep things in control.

Bianca (to Jade's Luck): Is there more beer?

Gareth: Now is not the time for beer. A-Dom! Kill it!

A-Dom looks kind of confused as he watches the ship slide further and further down the giant throat. He pops his giant club into existence... then stands there scratching his head with one of the spikes on the club, while mumbling "Can't reach..."  Jade's Luck throws her chakram at the wall of the throat with Cascade of cutting terror... and doesn't do very much. The group starts to realize they are inside something that is very... very large.

Gareth's eyes roll back in his head.



			
				Gareth's Vision of the Past said:
			
		

> Gareth remembers standing on the edge of the Blessid Isle, looking out at a sea of Wyld just a few miles off shore, and looking at this colossally large behemoth of a whale/fish thing. He then turned to the Unconquored Sun, who was standing next to him.
> 
> Past Gareth: Where are we going to put THAT?
> 
> US: We'll just have to make the water... bigger.




Gareth looks upwards after his vision.

Gareth:  YOU!

Tiger jumps off the boat and runs along the wall attacking it. Realizing it he's not doing much he jumps back to the ship.

Liz: See combats tend to make us want to kill the GM.

Gareth: I so need a new god.

Jade's Luck: This is really not the time or place to be talking about that.

Liz: Gareth is so going to be the first one to go Abyssal.

Alex: No, screw that, I'm going Lunar.

Ryan: I'm going to join the Wyld.

Jade's Luck (to Gareth): Do you know this thing?

Gareth: A-Dom throw out the anchors!

A-Dom tosses out the anchors, and the ship eventually drags to a stop, and the water starts to calm down.

A-Dom (to Gareth): Any idea of what's going on?

Gareth: I just remember this really big fish. Turned to our God asked him what to do with it, and he said "make the oceans bigger."

A-Dom (yelling): Fellow Creature of the Wyld! Please Regurgitate us! I'll put in a good word with Aliee!

Gareth: It's one of the Behemoths.

The group then discusses what they know about Behemoths (Being really big versions of normal things (Mammal/fish/human/bird) that were made apparently for the hell of it, by the things that came before the Gods). They also know it's effectively immortal, there is only one of each, and they may not eat.

Jade's Luck: You know, I find all of our past employers extremely annoying. Ok, we probably shouldn't kill it. As that would be geno-somethingacide

Gareth: You know what the paperwork would be on that?

Jade's Luck: So, do we want to find our way out?

Tiger: Umm... yea!

The group takes some time to look around, and realises they are basically in the stomach area. The ship is in water (sea water), not acid. Gareth can't see much, but then he is the major light source. Off in the distance A-Dom sees an island made out of floatsam and jetsam. With human people on it. They appear to be using some kind of glowing moss for a weak light source.

A-Dom: Oh this is going to be interesting. There is a whole colony of people who apparently have been swallowed and survived. This is going to be fun. I can tell.

Jade's Luck: So we can get them to worship something they have never seen.

A-Dom: I expect them to all be Dragon-bloods or Lunars or something.

Jade's Luck: I expect some of them to be Pirates, since Pirates sail on the ocean, so they are likely to be eaten. (To Gareth) But I think now that they have been swallowed by this thing, maybe we can forgive them for being pirates and not kill them.

A-Dom: You know this really wasn't a problem until we hit the island full of pirates.

Jade's Luck: Yes, well now it's a problem. Despite the fact that he grew your eye back, so clearly he could grow his eye back if he wanted to.

Gareth (pissed off): NO, no I can't! I can heal other people. Not me.

A-Dom: The Unconquered Sun is... fun with powers like that.

Gareth: A-Dom, pull up the anchors.

The group approches the island, they can see that all the people on the island are pasty white, like they had never seen the sun. The people on the island start to form a crowd (curious crowd, not a torches and pitchfork kind of crowd). A-Dom waves, they wave back.

Jade's Luck (Seatongue): Hello there! (Then in barbarian languages the same thing with no response).

Tiger (in Old Realm): Hello there!

Crowd (in Old Realm): Hello!

Gareth: Oh, they've been here a really long time.

A-Dom: Oh this isn't good.

Crowd: The Lightbringers have returned to save us!

A-Dom: Very not good. Crap.

Dan: This is the plot you came up with in those 5 minutes?

Liz (to Ariann): We don't like having mortals around. Not because we don't like mortals. But because of collateral damage.

Ryan: Not so much with living up to expectations.

Gareth: How many generations have you been here?

Crowd: We'll have to consult the old ones!

A-Dom: Do you know what an Anathema is?

Crowd (confused): No

A-Dom: Good.

Crowd: You've finally retured!

A-Dom: Yes, we were stuck somewhere... else, but now we have returened.

Jade's Luck: How did you get in here?

Local: We were in a great fleet following our great sun god leaders. Part of the fleet was swallowed. Our leader said she would be "right back" and swam out.

A-Dom: What was her name?

Local: Pathfinder!

Tiger vaguely remembers an Eclipse named Patherfinder... something something.

A-Dom: How many people are there? Here on your island?

Local: About 250.

Gareth: I didn't make my ship that big.

Tiger: I could thin them out a little.

Jade's Luck: That's not nice.

Gareth notices that the island is made out of hundreds of ships that have smashed together, then been manipulated by the locals. He sees lots of really nice pieces of wood, along with some that are ancient (first age) ship parts.

Gareth: We need to talk to your elders.

Fatty sticks his head out of a hatch.

Fatty: Everything OK?

Gareth: NO.

Fatty (looks around for a second): We'll be below decks then.

Jade's Luck (to Bianca): We need to tell the crew that you're also "perfectly normal." It's important. That way fatty will tell your Mother your normal with a strait face, instead of saying you're a baby eating demon.

A-Dom: These people are going to sun-burn like crazy.

Gareth: I can cure that.

The group walks along the island, towards the center where things get nicer. All the buildings are partial ships. Lots of figureheads, etc. They finally reach a sun temple.

Tiger: Ready made converts.

A-Dom: Fish in a barrel.

Jade's Luck: Fish in a barrel that have already been shot. We just have to NOT  IT UP.

A-Dom: There is always a catch. This is where we find out the catch. Like they are worshiping the Unconquered Sun and the Spider Demon.

The group (Bianca and Gareth are still glowing) walk into the temple to talk to the elders.

Elders: Where is Pathfinder?

A-Dom: Probably dead.

Elder: Where is her soul?

A-Dom (Motions at Bianca): We don't know. Not me. Well she's an eclipse.

Elder (to Bianca): Pathfinder!

It turns out that Bianca magically speaks Old Realm (yay being an Eclipse).

Elder: We have your things.

A-Dom (all excited): Oh,  I'm Pathfinder!

Tiger: No! No! I am!

Jade's Luck starts bonking A-Dom on the back of the head.

Jade's Luck (to A-Dom): You have stuff.

A-Dom: I want more stuff.

Tiger: Actually, let him put it on. I want to see what happens.

The Elder takes Bianca to the back of the temple where the temple artifacts have been stored. Showing her a Orichalcum powerbow, Reaver DaiKlave, and a Green Reinforced Buff Jacket.

Bianca: Thank you for taking care of them all this time.

Jade's Luck (looking at the stuff): Shinny!

The group then explains to Bianca how to attune an artifact with essence. Except not very clearly. Bianca spends some time... "getting to know" her artifacts. She didn't quite know what she was doing... and upset her sword. [triple botching the attunement roll]

Ryan: Must not pwn n00bs and take their stuff.

Gareth: Oh, you should get use to wearing white.

A-Dom: Maybe the sword just doesn't like cow guts.

Bianca starts crying.

Jade's Luck: Maybe you should stop trying to make the prophet cry. It's going to look bad in front of the Elders that we want to be able to talk to.

Gareth: How are we going to get these people out?

Tiger: Oh I've got a way to get them out. They just might end up all looking like A-Dom afterwards.

Jade's Luck: Maybe we should try to refrain from ripping holes in Creation. Creation is already upset about all the holes. Or Luna's upset about the holes in Creation. I don't know, I'm kind of confused about it.

Tiger: Who cares, she's not our god.

Jade's Luck: We may want to convert someday. She seems more reasonable.

A-Dom: See we're screwed no matter what. I don't think it matters wether we worship the Unconquered Sun or not. But will we still have the power?

Jade's Luck: He can give us head-aches.

A-Dom: Oh yea, I know that.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 3, 2007)

_Synopsis of 01/29/07_
* Whale Puke
90% babbling, 10% content actually transcribed. *
*By Alwaystoast*



Gareth asks the group if he can train for an indeterminate amount of time.

Tiger: This is your trip. You’re the once who decides.

Jade’s Luck: We’re going to see a Death Lord. Really we are just coming along to make sure you don’t get mind ed.

A-Dom: Yea... that’s why I’m coming along... yea.

Liz: Oh my god, Arianne is going into a sugar binge.

Jade’s Luck: You know maybe we should train when we are not around all these people who we don’t want to know that we don’t have any idea about what exactly we are doing.

Tiger: I know exactly what I’m doing.

So Gareth decides to train for 30 days.

Jade’s Luck: Will this training make it faster for us to get out?

Gareth: No. I could build a ship faster then 30 days. But it will make it faster, for the next time this happens.

Jade’s Luck tries to find out how the locals worship the unconquered sun, without revealing that the group has no organized religion. They worship the great sun in the sky (which they have never seen). Jade’s Luck finds out they don’t have any religious texts, and the priests appear to be ‘winging it.’ But on the up side, they are religious fanatics, and are not doing anything really ‘bad’ in accordance with the groups beliefs.

A-Dom works on impregnating someone.

Dan: Someone, not someones?

Ryan: Yea, I’m going to do it slowly. Wait... that came out wrong...


A-Dom: Oh we need to get out of here before 9 months are up.

Jade’s Luck: Are you making more wyld tainted babies?

A-Dom: Maybe.

Group discusses explaining to the locals that the world has changed while they were in the belly of a whale for a thousand years. Jade’s Luck starts her story hours, about great heroes that save innocent mortals and stuff.

While that discussion is going on, this is going on as well:

Tiger (to A-Dom): Want to just divide them in half?

A-Dom: What? I don’t think the others will like it if we start chopping them up.

Tiger: No, we each get half, and then we can each populate one island with them.

A-Dom: Can I have the Women?

Tiger: I think that will kind of keep the population of my island down.

A-Dom: But I want an island that is just full of my babies.

Tiger: I don’t think the rest of the world wants that.

Jade’s Luck: Can we fix your wyld mutations first please, before you try to impregnate half of creation?

A-Dom (to Jade’s Luck): You better hurry up on that then. (A-Dom winks and grins at the most recent woman he’s impregnated.)

Bianca asks the religious leaders to tell her about her past self. The details were a little fuzzy after a thousand years other then Pathfinder was a great leader who said ‘I’ll be right back.’ Just before swimming out.

[5 minutes of game, didn’t actually happen.]

A-Dom feels a chill go down his back.

Alex: I want that... it’s #32 on the list. Wait, now it’s #28 on the list.

The group decides that they should take turns standing on the deck of the ship and glowing. To get people use to sunlight. Also to reassure the crew of their ship. Eventually Fatty has a conversation with Jade’s Luck.

Fatty: I hate to bother you, but we are pretty sure we are missing somebody.

Jade’s Luck: Really who?

Fatty: One of the crew members. Everybody knows he was here before we got swallowed. But we can’t find him now.

Jade’s Luck: What did he look like.

Fatty: Well he was this short-tall guy who...

Jade’s Luck (with contempt): Oh, one of those. Fatty, people who are short and tall are special...

Fatty: Well he seemed so normal when he was here.

Jade’s Luck: Yea, well you should tell us when there has been someone like that around.

Fatty: Oh, ok. We’ll I just told you.

Jade’s Luck: Thank you.

Fatty: And we’ll let you know in the future, when we notice.

Jade’s Luck: I owe you a beer at some point.

Fatty: We’d like to get paid at some point.

Gareth and Jade’s Luck get into an argument about who should be paying the ex-pirate crew. It appears as though Jade’s Luck will be paying them from now on. There are two non-pirate crew members, who do actually get paid on a regular basis by Gareth. They don’t like to talk about that with the rest of the crew.

Jade’s Luck mentions to everyone that a short-tall guy is missing. This confuses Bianca. Jade’s Luck sums up for her.

A-Dom (to Bianca): While we are overwhelming you with information. (A-Dom drops his disguise charm) This what I really look like.

Jade’s Luck: This is why you don’t want to go into the wyld without that
charm.

A-Dom: The Wyld is Awesome! Hey, have you ever considered having kids?

Bianca (with great conviction): NO!

Jade’s Luck starts explaining what the Sun looks like. Gareth decides to take Jahars good from the hold of the ship, to make big hats and berkas for everyone of the whale people.

Gareth: Worship him with adverted reverence! Where a hat!

A-Dom: Don’t look at god!

Gareth whacks A-Dom on the head. Jade’s Luck starts walking up to A-Dom and whacking him at random.

A-Dom: Hey, don’t do that. I’ll impregnate more! Not... that I’ve started.

During the month, Gareth builds a boat out of the best parts of the island.  This plan is explained in great detail to the locals, before Gareth starts ripping apart their homes.

Gareth: I want to test to see what activating my sword will do next to a wall.

Jade’s Luck: If you give it digestion, and it cramps up, all the mortals are going to be crushed, and we will be the only survivors.

Tiger: That’s what Gareth’s boat is for.

A-Dom: Oh man, if we get this thing to puke we are going to end up in the North. I just know it.

The ship: Whale Puke. Is basically a water tight arc with a rudder. It has no propulsion system (no oars, no sails, no masts etc). It’s passenger space is crowded (the ship is nothing but passenger space for the 250 locals), but well padded. There are also seat belts for everyone.

A great deal of math is then done to figure out how long it will take to build.

Dan: Get this to work before I start killing people. (If there are less people, the ship doesn’t need to be as big, and it will go faster.)

Liz: You know we are pro-life bible thumpers. Oh the irony.

A-Dom decides to pray during that month. His primary prayer is: ‘How we doing’?

A-Dom and Tiger start talking more about dividing up the people. Gareth points out that they should wait and see how many survive.

Bianca is mildly confused by Gareth building the arc, as he is using Craftsman Needs No Tools. So he’s doing all of the construction bare handed.

It takes Gareth 20 days to build the Arc. It is very nice on the inside. There are nameplates for every seat. Each seat is perfectly fitted for each person.  There are also hidden symbols of the Unconquered Sun (and castes). ‘It’s like a little game for them to play while they are inside.’ He also adds little dioramas that are things the group did. Not all good.

A-Dom goes around explaining to people that they all need to pray real hard to the Unconquered Sun, and if you die, it’s because you didn’t pray hard enough. Jade’s Luck tries to minimize the damage A-Dom is doing.

Gareth officially names the ship: Whale Puke.

Gareth, A-Dom and Bianca are on Whale Puke. Jade’s Luck and Tiger are on the Grumpy Craftsman. The masts of the Grumpy Craftsman are taken down, so they don’t get stuck on anything or break off. Jade’s Luck tells the pirate crew to secure everything and get ready to hold on.

Gareth: The Plan: If it works, we go out the front. If it fails, we go out the back.

Gareth starts swimming towards the wall of the stomach.

Gareth: This is going to have an effect. I don’t know what kind, but it will have an effect.

Gareth activates his sword, as the magic shards start flying around him the area around him starts to bubble and froth. Some slime starts coming down the wall to cover the hole, but Gareth keeps moving along next to the wall. Gareth starts giggling.

Gareth: We’re going out the front!

The wall of the stomach starts to convulse in and out towards Gareth. It starts spazaming. The water in the stomach starts to slosh back and forth. Gareth monkey-leaps off the wall, to land on Whale Puke, turning his sword off while flying there. However, Gareth mistimed his jump, and the ship when sliding out from underneath him. A-Dom pointed and laughed.

A-Dom (Yelling to Gareth): You Missed!

Gareth sees Whale Puke sliding back towards him, and jumps off a confused shark to land on the deck of Whale Puke.

A-Dom: Welcome Aboard Admiral!

Both ships start rushing towards the throat out. Everyone realizes they are about to both hit the narrow part at the same point in time. Tiger manages to stear the Grumpy Craftsman ahead of Whale Puke (while Gareth manages to slow whale puke). They both go shooting up the throat at a tremendous speed.

*bwoosh*

Both of the ships are puked out and up into the air. High in the air. Very High.

A-Dom realizes (from his perspective high in the air) that they are much further west then they had been previously. That they are being puked even further into the west. Ie: Into the wyld. He sees the pink ocean below them, as they are falling into a pure wyld zone.

A-Dom (to Gareth): Here their be monsters, Sir! (A-Dom activates Integrity Protecting Prana)

Gareth: , I didn’t save enough essence for that.

A-Dom: Welcome to the Tentacle Club Sir!

Tiger and Jade’s Luck realize they are flying and about to hit something hard soon. And island. Actually a floating island of plants. Tiger and Jade’s Luck activate integrity protecting prana.

Whale Puke missed the flying island of plants and when plummeting towards the pink ocean below.

Gareth: A-Dom! Below deck! Quickly!

Gareth and A-Dom dive below deck, A-Dom drags Bianca with them, and slam the hatches shut. Tt hits the ocean, like a dart. Goes down, bounces back up, goes into the air again, then comes down on the ocean.  The mortals lose their lunch, but survive.

Gareth: A-Dom, check to make sure everyone’s ok!

Dan: Don’t you have a better candidate?

Alex: Oh yea!

Gareth: Bianca! Go with A-Dom, make sure everyone is actually OK. Puking is acceptable. Dead is not.

A-Dom (to a puking passenger): You have stronger faith now!

Tiger decides that the wyld plant life is not particularly dangerous, other then being wyld in nature. He checks out the ship and finds it is full of holes and damage. Tiger figures Gareth can fix it.

Design Spirit(to Jade’s Luck): Mam! Mam! Have you realized we are in the Wyld?

Jade’s Luck: Yes, that is why I have this nifty charm up. Are you OK with the wyld?

Design Spirit: No.

Jade’s Luck: What do you think we should do about it?

Design Spirit: Make Reality. I’m thinking... giant floating rocks...

Jade’s Luck: How about I just try for an island.

Gareth tells everyone to bail.

Jade’s Luck starts to glow like mad. She starts warping the wyld into a large hill (or small mountain sticking out of the water. But due to being in the west, IE in the middle of the ocean. It's actually a very large mountain, with only a bit sticking out above the water. This is important next session.) to form to hold the ships where they are (so one on the top of the mountain the other on the base). The hill does have grass on it. The large hill takes 5 hours to form completely. As A-Dom is helping bail out the ship he starts seeing the Wyld being replaced by a mountain.

A-Dom (kind of scared): Oh, I hope we did that.

Gareth (to A-Dom): How are the passengers doing?

A-Dom (calmly): Vomiting, and cowering. Usually ones who are cowering are yelling. We might have a few Wyld ones.

Gareth: We’ll have Jade’s Luck deal with them.

A-Dom finds out the woman he impregnated got wyld mutated. She has an extra arm, growing out of her hip.

A-Dom (talking to himself): Well I’m off the hook now. Not my fault it’s a Wyld baby.

Gareth realizes the boat is on land.

A-Dom (to Gareth): Well it makes bailing easier. But you notice the mountain is covered in grass? That’s not right.

Gareth then fixes Whale Puke. Jade’s Luck starts yelling for A-Dom. She then has him carry the ship down to the bottom of the hill. A number of parts fall off the Grumpy Craftsman while A-Dom is jogging down the mountain with the ship.

The group realizes that they are basically in a bubble of Creation, surrounded by Wyld, looking in at them like they are inside a fishbowl.

A-Dom: How get creation inside Wyld?

Jade’s Luck: I though we could use some Creation. So I made it.

A-Dom becomes very confused.

A-Dom: Can you make people?

Jade’s Luck: Not yet.

A-Dom: I encourage you to make people the next time you make Creation.

The group decides to keep most of the mortals inside the boats to avoid
letting them going insane by looking out into the Wyld.

Jade’s Luck: I have a plan!

Gareth (whose totemic bear is still glowing around him): Good. I have a plan too. Fix a boat, rest, fix a boat, rest.

Liz: I give the bear some damn essence. How does that charm work?

Ryan: So, you’re like a big exalted pez dispenser?

Gareth: Could you make, like an orange grove? We’re going to need to feed a bunch of people.

Luck: I can try again somewhere else, later.

GM: A-Dom, you realize you appear to be least 800 miles from any island you know of.

A-Dom (to the group): We be ed.

The group then starts arguing about how to travel through the Wyld for a month.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 3, 2007)

_Synopsis of 02/12/07_
* We’ll throw some bad mortals back into the Wyld for you. 
This is so much fun when the rest of you are not around. *
*By Alwaystoast*


The group starts arguing about how to best use Wyld Shaping Technique to get them out of their current problem. Jade’s Luck eventually decided upon making a Floating Island (hollow), in the shape of a large boat (ie designed to be pushed through the water) with edible kelp (which are basically full of vitamins) growing on the bottom. Then find something in the wyld, and use it for propulsion.

Dan: You know we are going through all this trouble, but it’s the Wyld, so it might only take 5 minutes.

Jade’s Luck: Someone needs to find a form of propulsion that doesn’t involve me making an animal so it can be killed and animated to push us.

A-Dom: I’ll do it!

The group decides Tiger should go with A-Dom, just in case.

Jade’s Luck takes a dingy out into the wyld and starts to make her Island out of the Wyld (‘I will worry about propulsion later.’). She will finish in 10 hours. Gareth starts training by making statues out of rock, and then throwing them into the Wyld.

A-Dom and Tiger starts swimming through the water into the wyld at the same time as when Jade’s Luck starts using her charm. The water starts tasting like butterscotch. The water starts getting more solid, so Tiger starts walking on top of it. A-Dom keeps swimming. The water starts smelling like pine cones and feeling like oil. Eventually A-Dom stops to talk to sparkly multi-colored cloud.

A-Dom: Hello Clouds! Say, who’s running things around here?

Cloud: Why should we tell you?

A-Dom: I'm a creature of the wyld too!

Cloud: No your not!

A-Dom: I got some wyld in me. (Flashes his fangs at the cloud).

Cloud: Drop that... thingy, and we’ll make you all better.

A-Dom: Umm... no, people get upset when I’m all like Yay wyld, and they are like No unconquered sun and I’m like (real depressed) oh, yea. (Still depressed)Yay sun.

Cloud: Can’t you be like: Yay Wyld Unconquered Sun?

A-Dom: No there is all this creation and worshipers and stuff. And I get headaches. I know, cause we’re such nice guys.

Cloud: Nice guys? You blew up an entire island!

A-Dom: That’s tiger’s fault.

Tiger: What? What island?

Cloud: The floating one that you destroyed.

A-Dom: Oh, that was Jade’s Luck.

Cloud: See! You’re hanging around with island killers! That island had a family!

A-Dom: I kill a lot of things with families.

Cloud: Good for you. Try to do that more in creation.

A-Dom: Oh yea, I do that a lot. But for everything I kill...

Tiger: You make another one?

A-Dom: No, I don’t really.

Cloud (to A-Dom): Well then. Good for you.

A-Dom: But at the moment, we are trying to get some good mortals back to creation. We’ll throw some bad mortals back into the Wyld for you.

Cloud: Really?

A-Dom: Absolutely!

Cloud: You need to see the Duke now. Walk this way!

The cloud forms into a humanoid shape and shambles off. A-Dom follows it shambling just like it. Tiger tries to walk behind him normally but loses sight of them. Deciding he has lost them, he goes back to the group.

Alex: Well it’s better then if we sent Jahar.

Ryan: I like this scale!

A-Dom arrives at the Duke’s castle after walking down into the water (he can breath under water for some reason). A-Dom makes small talk with the Cloud. He gets to the front door. The door is made out of woven children.

A-Dom: Wow!

The cloud walks up and knocks on a child’s head, it screams. A-dom laughs. Then the children start swiming (more flailing) to make the door open up. As A-Dom walks through he slaps one of them. It howls in pain and suffering.

A-Dom: Hahahaha... yea, that sucks for you.

A petunia walks out.

Petunia: Yes, yes! What’s this about?

A-Dom: I’m here to see the Duke! I’m here to negotiate.

Cloud: He’s offered to throw mortals into the wyld for us, in exchange for getting his mortals back to creation.

A-Dom (all happy): Yea, that sounds good.

Petunia: You need to see the Duke right away!

A-Dom: I get to pick the mortals right?

Petunia: You’ll have to negotiate with the Duke.

The Petunia leads A-Dom down a corridor made of Violet (the color).

A-Dom: I like your door.

Petunia: We like it too.

A-Dom: If I make one, it will have to be undead children. Cause people would be upset if I actually killed children. So I’ll just wait around until we have enough for a door.

Petunia: We could sell you dead children.

A-Dom: This is the wyld, not so much a problem for you as for me. Since if they have tenticals and eat live children, I get blamed.

Petunia: No, no, no. We can sell you real, creation preserved dead children. Off the door.

A-Dom: Those are Creation children?

Petunia: Yes. Extra tasty.

They reach the thrown room of the Duke. The Duke is a tiny six inch tall man sitting on a giant thrown. A-Dom kneels while chuckling madly to himself.

A-Dom: Hello Duke! I’m A-Dom.

Duke: Hello Solar. What are you doing in my part of the Wyld?

A-Dom: Puked up by a whale.

Duke: I hate that when that happens.

A-Dom: Almost as bad as getting killed by shrabbits.

Duke: Are you responsible for blowing up my west duchy?

A-Dom: NO! No I am not!

Duke: One of your friends is.

A-Dom: Jade’s Luck. She’s to blame. Always.

The petunia pulls off a petal and writes: Jade’s Luck is always to blame for blowing up the Wyld.

A-Dom (reading over the petunia’s shoulder): And Jahar helped her. Write that down too. And Jahar’s wife. I don’t remember her name... and the dragonbloods.

Duke: I understand you have a problem.

A-Dom: Yes, I have mortals I want to get back to Creation. Does it help that I know Ailee?

Duke: A little. How many mortals do you have?

A-Dom: Fifty. No, wait. Two fifty, plus the crew. So about two seventy. Roughly.

Duke: You want to get them to creation. Which part? You see wyld isn’t linear, so we can arrange different exit points.

A-Dom: So... we could drop them in the east. Where else is there...

Liz: God no... do any of us speak that language?

Duke turns to the wall and it turns into a map.

Duke: I can get you about 500 miles within most places, other then the Blessed Isle. Gem! Do you want to go to Gem? I hear someone is going to blow it up. You should see it before it goes away.

A-Dom: Hmm... God damn it I’m going to get in trouble.

Duke: Don’t worry, you can blame it on me.

A-Dom: Don’t worry, I was going to. What’s the cheapest place to end up?

Duke: Cheapest? Where-ever I want. You just go on faith. I’ll give you half price for that.

A-Dom: Then I just have to throw a certain amount of mortals into the wyld. How many?

Duke: We’ll if we are going where you want, it’s one for one. You get to pick the mortals, but they have to be alive.

A-Dom: Now how many mortals count for special things. Like Dragon Bloods.

Duke: Dragon Bloods are worth 3 if they are restrained. Only 2 if not, cause I have to send people to fight them.

A-Dom: What’s the time frame on this? Do I have to do it right away or can I get a mortal lifetime?

Duke: I’ll give you two mortal lifetimes. I don’t age. You don’t age that much.

A-Dom: Let’s make it Five then.

Duke: Five mortal lifetimes?

A-Dom: Yea! What, you got somewhere to be?

Duke: Well I’m going to need a minium of two people every ten years, and you mush finish payment in five mortal lifetimes.

A-Dom: Yea! I’ll add that to my list.

Liz: This is going to cause issues.

Ryan: This is so much fun when the rest of you are not around.

A-Dom: Now, what about say children?

Duke: Children count as two.

A-Dom: Really?

Duke: Yes. Old people count as half. For 60+.

A-Dom: So you’re eating the soul of the young?

Duke: No, no, no. Joy.

A-Dom: That’s fine.

Duke: Where you want to go, it’s one for one. Where I want to send you, it’s half price.

A-Dom: Want to give me any clues where you want to send me?

Duke: It will be ‘in Creation.’

A-Dom: Can I ask that you at least put me in water. What with boats and all. I owe Gareth at least that much, to drop the boats in the water.

Duke: Ok, how about 200 people for ‘in water.’

Liz: Sooooo ed. Totally.

Duke: When do you want this done and how long do you want the trip to take?

A-Dom: As soon as I get back. How long does it have to take?

Duke: About five minutes.

A-Dom: Sounds good. No extra charge for that fast right?

Duke: No extra charge.

A-Dom: Can we take the mountain with us?

Duke: The one you blew up my East Duchy for?

A-Dom: Yes.

Duke: Sure.

A-Dom: Thanks Dookey.

A-Dom and Duke Dew-key shake hands.

Duke: How did you know my name? I am, Duke Dew-key.

A-Dom: Of course you are. Excelent.

A-Dom heads back to the group (lead out by the cloud). The GM starts laughing maniacally. A-Dom gets back to the group twenty minutes after he left. Off in the distance he can see a great glow coming from where Jade’s Luck is shaping the wyld.

A-Dom swims right onto the island and up to the shore near Gareth.

A-Dom: I fixed it!

Gareth: What?

A-Dom: I fixed it, I negotiated passage. We’ll get back to Creation soon. And it’s CHEAP!

Tiger: What’s it going to cost?

A-Dom: Some Dragon Bloods.

Gareth: If you can’t tell me the number immediately, it’s too many.

While they are talking, a swallow flys overhead and drops a coconut.

Gareth (yelling): Jade’s Lu...

Gareth Catches the coconut and sees carved on it: Tell everyone to Hold On.

Gareth (still yelling): HOLD ON!

Then below that is a number that keeps changing: 10...9...8...

The entire island starts to spin really fast. As the entire island is flushed out of the wyld.

A-Dom: I only did what I was told!

Go back and read the first thing Jade's Luck said <#fubar> this session and decide for yourself.

Jade’s Luck fails to notice that the bubble of creation is flushed away while she is working.

The rest of the group falls what it feels like 20 feet, then there is a great sploosh. Gareth first sees green. Not see green, but tree green.

A-Dom and Tiger realize they are in the middle of a river, with a forest on one side, and a gigantic city on the other bank. With a great many people looking at them. A-Dom waves.

The entire island of Creation (the size of a mountain, due to most of it being underwater) crashed down in the middle of a very large river. The mountain, not designed to be dropped, spread out quite a bit when it fell.

Gareth [Sea tongue]: Where are we? (No response from crowd)

Tiger [low realm]: Where are we?

Locals: Nexus. You appear lost. YOU’RE BLOCKING THE RIVER!

Tiger (to A-Dom): Did you see what you did?

A-Dom: At least I didn’t rip a hole in creation and create the underworld?

Tiger: That was your fault.

Gareth: Does anybody see Jade’s Luck?

Great chorus of: NO

A-Dom: I’m sure she’s just hiding.

Tiger: You’re going to have to move this island.

A-Dom: We are going to have to turn it into chocolate, then give it to her. That might save me.

The group noticing that the island is really clogging the middle of the river. Flooding is starting on both sides of the island.

A-Dom and Gareth decide the best thing to do is to tunnel under the island to let the river get past. So they then alter there plan to turn the island into a large archway bridge over the river. Luckily with A-Dom’s strength, and Gareth’s super crafting charms, this is possible. They specifically leave their boats (Grumpy Craftsman and Whale Puke) on the top of the bridge.

Eventually a spokesman for Nexus comes out to talk to them.

Spokesman [Low Realm]: I don’t want to interrupt or anything. We are going to wait until you finish to decide on any punishments.

Gareth: No abla Jahar.

Tiger translates for them for the rest of these conversations.

Spokesman [Low Realm]: This man is Jahar?

Tiger: No

Gareth: Jahar.

Spokesman [Low Realm]: This is Jahar’s fault?

Tiger: Apparently.

Spokesman [Low Realm]: Who are these people?

A-Dom, Gareth and Tiger introduce themselves. A-Dom is freaked out that the Spokesman has heard of the Dom Sea.

A-Dom: Know any quick ways to get back to the west?

Spokesman [Low Realm]: Quick?

A-Dom: I’ll just keep digging. Do you know what an Anathema is?

Spokesman [Low Realm]: Yes

A-Dom: Do you kill them?

Spokesman [Low Realm]: Only if they break the laws. Disrupting Trade is a violation of the most important law...

A-Dom: Still digging. Don’t worry.

Tiger (to A-Dom): Work faster!

A-Dom: If your City isn’t on an island, how do we know where the rules stop?

Bianca moves the people from the whale to the forested bank of the river.

A-Dom and Gareth keep working for about ten hours.

Jade’s Luck fails to notice that the bubble of creation is flushed away while she is working. So she keeps working, for nine hours and forty more minutes. After she is finished:

Jade’s Luck (Yelling): Hey Gareth look what I made!

Jade’s Luck realizes she is alone, and where the island had been there is a crew of giant lady bugs trying to construct a flying island out of plants.

Jade’s Luck: Crap. This must be A-Dom’s fault. (To lady bugs): Did you see what happened to the island that was there?

Bug: Yes! This giant whale spit out a ship and it hit the island. Then someone destroyed it with creation. It was horrible.

Jade’s Luck: What happened to the big weird creation thing?

Bug: It was moved. Zoning violations. I don’t know. You’d have to go talk to the Duke.

Ryan (to Liz): I gave you chocolate!

Alex: That won’t save A-Dom.

Jade’s Luck: Hey Pursy... how familar are you with the wyld?

Pursy: I’m a local?

Jade’s Luck: Are you a creature of the wyld or an artifact or what?

Pursy: I’m just and artifact, not a specialist on what I am.

Jade’s Luck: You know any influential beings in this area?

Pursy: No, but I’m sure there are some. Just ask for whoever is in charge. Be Diplomatic. But not like Tiger.

Jade’s Luck: Nobody can be diplomatic just like Tiger. He’s got a ‘special’ ability.

Jade’s Luck eventually gets escorted to the Duke’s castle by a hunk of water that tells her to ‘walk this way’ and struts off. Jade’s Luck struts off following. Climbing into the air to a gate made out of flower petals. The water knocks, the flowers starts to sing. A petunia walks out.

Petunia: Yes, who are you?

Jade’s Luck: I’m Jade’s Luck.

Petunia (serious): Oh... you blew up the south duchy.

Jade’s Luck: It’s possible... the whale was...

Petunia: We have documented evidence from A-Dom.

Jade’s Luck: Oh. And what did this A-Dom tell you? The most honest of Solars...

Petunia: That you destroyed the North Duchy by installing this large rock like thing.

Jade’s Luck: What did the South Duchy look like?

Petunia: A big flying island of plants.

Jade’s Luck: Oh. I, I, I apology for that. You see our boat hit it when the whale barfed us up.

Petunia: Yes, yes, whale barf we have that. It’s on record already. Are you here to apologize to Duke Dew-key?

Jade’s Luck: I would like to apologize, I was just looking for a place for my mortal subjects to stand.

Petunia: Oh yes, they have been taken care of.

Jade’s Luck: Oh, is that where they went?

Petunia: Yes, a deal was made.

Jade’s Luck: What kind of deal did A-Dom make?

Petunia: I am not at liberty to say. A deal was made.

Jade’s Luck: Please, lead on.

Jade’s Luck is taken to meet Duke Dew-Key, and apologized for blowing up the dew-chy.

Duke: Well we made a deal to get rid of those miscreants you had trespassing here. We sent them back to Creation.

Jade’s Luck: Would you care to tell me where you sent them?

Duke: To a river. Rivers are water. That was part of the deal.

Jade’s Luck [in River Speak]: Do they speak this language there?

Duke: Yes.

Jade’s Luck [Seatongue]: Do they speak this?

Duke: Not so much.

Jade’s Luck: That could be interesting for them. I don’t think any of them speak that langage.

Duke: Would you care to join them?

Jade’s Luck: What would the cost be? Actually what was the deal you made with A-Dom?

Duke: You’ll have to take that up with him. As the Duke of this area, I’d like to make a non-destruction agreement. I get you to them. You don’t blow up any more of my Duchy.

Jade’s Luck: Well I did just make another island. As a boat to sail out.

The Duke sends the Petunia off to find out where Jade’s Luck built her new island.  After a few minutes the Petunia comes back with some papers that are handed to the Duke.

Petunia: It’s fine. It’s in the Earl’s land.

Jade’s Luck: I hope I didn’t hurt anyone. That wasn’t my intent.

Duke: You killed, Boab, Fred, Petunia’s Cousin, a nice nameless rock, but he was a nice guy.

Jade’s Luck: So you want me to not destroy anymore of your dew-chy?

Duke: Duchy. My name is Duke Dew-Key, I control a Duchy. Try to get it strait.

Jade’s Luck mades to deal to no longer blow up any more of the Duchy, in exchange for sending her and her island to where the rest of the group went. After she gets back to her island a bird flies over with a coconut, that says: Hold On. She and her island are then flushed out of the Wyld.

While Gareth and A-Dom are almost done turning the island into a land bridge, A-Dom and Tiger look up, and see a little tiny pin-prick of wyld floating in the sky over the river.

Ryan: Oh Jesus Christ.

A little tiny bird flies out of the wyld and Drops a coconut. Tiger catches it. It reads: Coming threw in 9...8...7...

Tiger: EVERYBODY OUT OF THE WAY!

Gareth: Oh crap the boats!

Jade’s Luck and her hollow floating hollow island (build to hold 500 people) falls onto the bridge, directly onto the Grumpy Craftsman and Whale Puke, squishing them flat. Then it slides off the land bridge into the water. Luckily the hollow floating island is much smaller then the mountain, so it’s only blocking part of the river. It is however stuck into the river mud, and no longer floating.

A-Dom (to Gareth): You ever have a bad day?

Gareth: I’m going to go cry now.

Design Spirit: This bridge needs more pillars.

Gareth gives up, and walks into Nexus looking for a bar.

Jade’s Luck: Hey A-Dom! I hear you played Lets make a Deal!

A-Dom: Could we fight later? I have to stop the river from flooding the world.

A-Dom decides to dig a channel out of the bank to allow the river to get past Jade’s Luck’s floating island (stuck in the mud).

A-Dom: If I break your boat, you can be extra, extra angry.

Jade’s Luck tries to help, by moving small stones out of the way. While A-Dom moves giant boulders and large amounts of land.

Gareth gets to a bar. He holds up a Jade coin. The bartender puts 4 drinks in front of him. Gareth tries to drink them all at once. He then pulls out more coins.

A-Dom: You boat is now an island. Sorry. It’s not getting out. You know when you were in school, and you would fall asleep...

Jade’s Luck: I would never fall asleep during...

A-Dom: ...and one time I fell asleep and had a nightmare that they were telling me about water that flows over land, it’s called a River. I think this is one of them. So things get stuck. If they want to kill us, we are stuck, because this island is very big.

A-Dom then punches holes in the hollow island so the water can go threw.

Jade’s Luck starts to map the river so she can sell the maps.

Tiger: I think to get away without getting killed, we’ll have to give the maps away for free.

Eventually Gareth gets the bartender to start bringing him barrels.

Tiger: This isn’t an island. This is land that surrounds water.

A-Dom: So all the men go to the middle to do work?

Jade’s Luck: Yes. But lets chart this now, then we’ll deal with your whole repentance thing later.

A-Dom: I’d turn to Gareth now, but he’s not here.

Jade’s Luck then talks to the Spokesman and blames the Wyld for everything.

A-Dom: They must have a lot of hungry people. There won’t be enough fish to go around.

Jade’s Luck goes looking for Gareth, and finds him in a bar, next to a pile of empty kegs.

Jade’s Luck: We don’t need a repetition of that right now. We have to chart the river. We need a boat.

Gareth starts to cry.

Jade’s Luck: Aren’t you the one who builds them?

Gareth (Still crying): What’s the point? My boats are cursed! I build one it gets broken. I build one it gets stolen. I build one it gets broken. I build one it gets broken.

Jade’s Luck: *cough* A-Dom *cough*

Gareth: Where the hell are we?

Jade’s Luck: Nexus

Gareth: Where the hell is that?

Jade’s Luck: The East. You know our families. We won’t be seeing them for a while. Don’t worry we only need to go past the Blessed Isle to get back.

Jade’s Luck & Tiger: We can drop in on Jahar’s kid along the way.

A-Dom makes a boat out of mud and gives it to Gareth.

A-Dom: I’m sorry. But look at the bright side. There is lots of trees here. Lots of materials. We can make the next one out of rubber tree plants.

Gareth: Remember how we got drunk for a year?

A-Dom: You want to do that?

Gareth: Yes!

A-Dom: First, we need a pool...

Jade’s Luck: I’d like to get back to my mother a little sooner then that.

Tiger: You don’t have to wait for us.

A-Dom: We need a magic barrel... Tiger can help. A booze barrel artifact.

Gareth has the Craft, Tiger has the Occult, A-Dom has the desire... A Magic Beer Barrel was planned.

Gareth (Very quite and sad): I’m going to miss the mice.

A-Dom: No... no... no.. NO!

Jade’s Luck: Maybe they survived...

Tiger: The Pirates wouldn’t have left the Mice behind! They value their lives.

A-Dom runs off to find the mice. They have tied one of the crew members to a tree, and appear to be planning a sacrifice.

A-Dom: Mice! Mice!

Cannibalistic Voodoo Mice Shaman: Oogah Chacka, Oogah Chacka!

A-Dom: No Oogah Chacka, Oogah Chacka right now. No.

Shaman: Shwoona! (Makes thrusting justures with his spear)

A-Dom: Shwoona?

Shaman: Shwoona! Shwoona!

A-Don: No, No Shwoona!

A-Dom cuts the crew members free and carries him off.

Tiger (to Jade’s Luck): This is all your fault.

Jade’s Luck: How exactly is THIS my fault that we are in nexus?

Tiger: Because we choose to blame you.

A-Dom keeps having a long argument with the voodoo shaman mouse. Despite nether of them speaking the same language. A-Dom eventually calms the mice down, and figures out they are freaked out by the lack of water, and want to perform a sacrifice to bring the water back. A-Dom sadly agrees with them. A-Dom takes the Cannibalistic Voodoo Mice back to Gareth.

A-Dom: I found the mice!

Gareth makes them little tables and mugs and gives them beer.  The bartender is totally freaked out. But Gareth keeps giving him money.

Ryan: We want to make an ever-full barrel of beer. Not an Infinite Barrel of Beer. Because that would cause us to be running around screaming: What do we do? What do we do? It’s just spraying beer everywhere! It won’t stop! There is only so much I can  up in one session.

Tiger plans out an ever-full barrel of beer require:
Skull of a Brewer
Perfect Beer Barrel
5 gallons of beer (flavoring)
Blessing of a spirit related to Beer production
+Put it together in the right way.

While mapping the river, Jade’s Luck quizzes A-Dom about the deal he made with the Duke.

A-Dom: I know nothing, NOTHING!

Jade’s Luck: So everything’s my fault still?

A-Dom: Not everything. Some things might be other people’s fault. Some people who might have been born near the Dom sea, might take the blame for some things.

They then give the charts to the Spokesman. The Spokesman tells them that he has to talk to his superiors, and there will probably be a fine.

Spokesman: Don’t leave town right away.

A-Dom: I can’t. I broke the boat.

Jade’s Luck: Duke Dew-Key might have something to do with it. I believe you met him.

A-Dom: Oh yea, the little guy. We fought. I did my best.

Jade’s Luck double botches her roll to notice him lying through his teeth.

Ryan: Other then landing in Nexus, this game is going very well.

Gareth learns Cannibalistic Voodoo Mice as a language. While they (him and the mice) are drunk.  Well, the mice anyway.  Gareth couldn’t seem to get drunk no matter what he drank.

The group then wastes a lot of time trying to collect these ingredients. But other then having Gareth make the perfect Barrel (out of a few remaining parts of first age ship parts, and a few good trees). They don’t do anything other then scare some local brewers. (This sums up an entire hour of the game.)

They start arguing about death rituals, since they don’t know if people are cremated, or buried around here. Jade’s Luck is sent to find out. She finds out about Sijan, city of tombs. She gets directions to the Morticians Order. She finds out more about Sijan and gets a brochure.

Liz: I’m trying to not scare bureaucrats with my creepy requests for people’s skulls.

Dan: I suppose we can kill just one, as long as it’s not wanton violence.

Liz: Umm... umm... umm... killing someone at random is the definition of wanton violence especially if you just want their skull.

Jade’s Luck eventually finds out about the dangerous Anathema Tombs in Sijan. Which greatly upsets her, knowing it will make A-Dom very happy. Jade’s Luck then explains this to the group.

Jade’s Luck: So there is this city 800 miles north of here, where they keep their dead people. It also looks like there are places of interest within this city. As there are Anathema tombs.

A-Dom: Really? Are they labeled?

Jade’s Luck shows them the brochure. There is a Tomb of blood, knives, and The Wretched Tomb.

Gareth: Now remember, not everything is for you.

A-Dom: Yes, but then there will be notes.

Jade’s Luck: You see they don’t like angry anathema ghosts, so you have to respectfully steal their stuff.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 3, 2007)

_Synopsis of 02/26/07_
* Wait... Are you saying HE has a plan? 
Subtitle: The Arguing Session *
*By Alwaystoast*

Jade’s Luck becomes concerned with the welfare of the locals from inside the Whale.

Gareth realizes he was 20 minutes into his training of Chaos Resisting Prana, when A-Dom interupted him by sending the group to Nexus.

Gareth: , I’ve lost my method of training.

Liz: Can I have the book?

Ryan (while handing her the book): We should go back to the west at some point.

Liz: You shouldn’t say stuff like that after handing me a heavy object.

Jade’s Luck spends a week learning the training charm: Harmonious Method Methodology.

Group argues about what to do with the 250 mortals for a bit. Argument ends with Jade’s Luck saying: I could just take all 250 of them to the Death Lord and switch sides, because he seems to be a lot more pragmatic about this sort of thing.

Group starts arguing about how fast they could break laws in Nexus, and how many laws they could break per minute in 15 minutes.

A-Dom and Tiger start arguing about how to get a brewer’s skull. The argument was: Do we get a dead one, or do we get the skull out of a live one.

Jade’s Luck realizes that she has failed to develop the charm she was training for. She finds this irritating. She then promptly goes off to deal with the locals from inside the whale.

A-Dom: So we need to find a brewer’s skull, and ether take these people with us, or dump them off here.

Liz: Who is A-Dom talking to? Everyone walked off, except Gareth who doesn’t care.

Ryan: The bartender.

GM: Which is especially funny since A-Dom doesn’t speak the local language.

Jade’s Luck explains collateral damage to mortals that happens around the circle to Bianca.

A-Dom: Could it be that Fair Folk screwed me over after all?

Eventually a middle aged weasely looking bureaucrat looking guy in long robes walks into the bar, sits down next to A-Dom. Starts talking to him in a language A-Dom doesn’t understand. Tries a few more languages. Eventually tries Old Realm that A-Dom and Gareth do understand.

Pieter: So what are you doing?

Gareth: Drinking.

Pieter: Oh, for how long?

Gareth: About 5 days now.

A-Dom: We’re really bad at it.

Pieter (to A-Dom): What are YOU doing?

A-Dom: I’m just kind of... in the East.

Pieter: Yea, I noticed.

A-Dom: How do you know Old Realm? Dragon Blood? Lunar?

Pieters Eclipse Caste make starts to glow.

Pieter: One day I thought about it for a few seconds and I knew it.

A-Dom: Oh, so how’s the whole thing working for ya here?

Pieter: We’re doing OK. What are YOU doing HERE?

A-Dom: Umm... I thought it would be a Fun Adventure to see where the Wyld would drop us. Dropped us on the other side of Creation. It’s kind of boring here.

Pieter (to Gareth): So, he’s the idiot in the group?

Gareth: He’s just mentally challenged.

Pieter slaps A-Dom upside the head.

Pieter (to A-Dom): West! GO WEST. You’re not suppose to be here in the East. We’ve got enough of us here as it is. We don’t need an even bigger concentration of us to  things up.

A-Dom: Wait! Are you saying... HE has a plan?

Pieter: Wait a minute. Are you guys the unfaithful?

Gareth: Huh?

A-Dom: Who’s that?

Pieter: Well you see there is a group that has been bitching and moaning about how the boss hasn’t been doing anything for them. So much that he stopped letting them have access to new powers. Yea, I don’t want to deal with you people. Get the hell out of my direction.

A-Dom: Do you know a quick way to get back to the West?

Pieter: No. That’s your problem. I’ll give you an hour to get out of the city.

A-Dom: Hey! You’re a solar. You want some worshipers? We’ve got some we want to unload.

Pieter: You brought them here, they are your problem.

Gareth: A-Dom, Come on.

Gareth leads A-Dom and the mice out of the bar. They go back to the camp across the river and find Jade’s Luck teaching the locals from inside the whale about things like weather and trees.

Gareth: Jade’s Luck! We’re getting kicked out of the city.

Jade’s Luck: I’m not in the city. So that’s fine with me.

Gareth: So lets get moving.

Jade’s Luck: So we have a boat?

Gareth: No. We’re walking.

Jade’s Luck: We are not walking.

Gareth: Oh yes we are. We’re being kicked West.

A-Dom: He didn’t want our worshipers ether. Pain in the ass.

Jade’s Luck: Why were you trying to give them away? We are responsible for them!

A-Dom rambles to himself.

Gareth: Apparently we are the Unfaithful.

A-Dom: We have a group name! Awesome!

Tiger: Is this his way of saying: Find new sponsor ship?

Gareth: I think it’s his way of saying; Stop pissing me off.

Jade’s Luck: Gareth, what did you guys have to pay to get shipped over here from the wyld? I had to agree not to blow up his stuff. But I don’t think you made the same deal with Duke Dew-Key.

Gareth: I’ve been too busy to find that out.

Tiger: We didn’t agree to anything. A coconut fell from the sky, and here we are.

Gareth: A-Dom?

A-Dom: I just dropped Ailees name, and told him people were ing with his . And he was all like ‘I don’t want you to be here’ and I was all like ‘ok thank you!’

Gareth’s charm detects A-Dom statement is chock full of lies. Gareth sighs.

Jade’s Luck: So, we going to find out the truth?

Gareth: We’ll find out while we are walking. Everyone! We are going on a pilgramage! That way!

Gareth starts to walk west. The group starts to argue that Sijan is more west then their current possition... if slightly to the north. But it still counts as going West.

Jade’s Luck: You know it can’t be too subtle to march 250 mortals to a city we plan to steal  from. Plus the Unconquered sun, since we apparently pissed him off...

A-Dom (interrupting her): WE?

Jade’s Luck: Ok, YOU. ... might be upset if we lead them into another collateral damage situation, since they are already worshiping the Unconquered Sun, and all we have to do is maintain...

A-Dom argues about random stuff. With himself. And loses.

A-Dom: If we go to check out the tombs, we might find an Artifact Boat.

Gareth: No Boats!

Tiger (to A-Dom): You know it might be better if we don’t take them (motions at the group) with us.

A-Dom: Yes! Let’s split the group up by 800 miles! What could go wrong?

Jade’s Luck and A-Dom argue about grave robbing may not be polite. A-Dom starts rambling about Pieter.

A-Dom: He said we had to go back West! He didn’t say we couldn’t divert to the north and piss off the Solars in the North first. Is there... like a News Letter we are missing?

Jade’s Luck: Apparently.

Gareth: That guy just thinks he is holy-er then us.

A-Dom: HE IS! Hello! (Points at the group) The Unfaithful. Are we going to the tombs are not?

Gareth: Nope.

Group starts arguing that they will never get the chance to rob these tombs again. Jade’s Luck points out that if they can find an island that they can all stand on, they can get back here by using the Manse Jade’s Luck and Tiger control. The group wanders off to find an island in the river (a nice stable one, with a tree). They all stand on it. So the group can get back to the east.

The group then goes back to walking West, along the river. Jade’s Luck draws maps for everyone so they feel better. Gareth looks at the map and decides they should head for Lookshy. Tiger points out this is a bad idea. As they are a military power. The group then discusses their options. At some point Thorns comes up.

Jade’s Luck: Didn’t someone mention something about that place that time we had that dinner with those lovely people?

Tiger: How about some details instead of a random string of words?

Jade’s Luck: And this from specifics man. We had dinner with the Malfeans, didn’t they make a snide remark about Thorns. I mean they were full of the snide remarks really.

Gareth seriously limits their options by his steadfast refusal to use boats. The group argues that a boat will come in at some point, when going back to the West.

Gareth: We’ll cross that bridge when we come to it. Right now. NO BOATS!

Group discusses if they can get Gareth on a boat, by knocking him out. But since Gareth won’t make a new boat for them, they will have to steal one first. They eventually abandon this line of thought.

Jade’s Luck: Apparently we need to suck up to the Unconquered Sun.

A-Dom: We’ve got faith! That’s what those two are for!

Gareth: I think it’s supposed to be all of us.

A-Dom: What? Excuse me? Mr. Atheist.

Jade’s Luck: Mr. Contractually Obligated to call him my god.

Gareth: Yup, cause it’s true.

Jade’s Luck: His pointy black feelings may have been hurt.

A-Dom: Hey, I’m working on building up my faith. I’ve prayed to him a couple of times.

Group continues to argue.

A-Dom: Hey Gareth can you make us a church?

Gareth: I guess.

Jade’s Luck: Can it be big enough for 250 worshipers?

Gareth: Yes.

A-Dom: Can it be a floating church?

Gareth: No. No Boats! Well, I mean, it will annoy Jahar. So I’ll consider a floating church. Ok, I’ll make it. But I’m never going on it. 

A-Dom: Come on, not all your ships have been destroyed. That first one got stolen.

Gareth: It’s still not in my possession.

Group continues with insane argument about what direction they are going. Also somehow the idea of a Floating Wheeled Church, came up.

Gareth: At this point, subtlety hasn’t been working for us. So  Subtlety!

Ryan: Do we really need a reboot this badly?

Group then discusses how to get back in good with the Unconquered Sun. Spiritual sucking up, etc. A-Dom just gives up and starts praying for Help. Then the group starts arguing about how obvious the Church Boat will be. As some of the group thinks it could be a ‘subtle church.’ Others (A-Dom) think churchs are suppose to be obvious about what god they are dedicate to. They then explain this crazyness to Gareth, who sides with A-Dom’s crazy talk, instead of Tiger’s crazy talk.

A-Dom (Praying inside his head): ! Help us you !

Group discusses finding local barbarians and dropping off the followers from inside the whale, then going back to the West by whatever crazy/dangerous way possible. Since it will be much easier if they don’t have followers with them. The idea of cutting through Heaven or Malfeas also is discussed. For some reason, there are objections about taking shortcuts through Malfeas.

A-Dom starts blaming Gareth for telling him to kill pirates, which caused this whole situation.

Ryan (to GM): Remember that time we went to talk to that guy then that guy died?

GM: What?

Dan: He’s talking about the Ghost Blooded.

Ryan: Thank you.

GM: Cause nobody you’ve gone to talk to has died.

Ryan (same argument, but talking to liz): You have a pop Gun. If we give you a bazooka, thing’s won’t get better.

A-Dom and Tiger start trying to one-up each other with what information they are clearly with-holding from the group. Mr. Won’t tell us how we got to the East Vs Mr. Where were you born again? Gareth is unable to find any lies in the statements that A-Dom is not really making about the agreement he made to get them to the East.

Jade’s Luck: I think A-Dom is learning to speak more like Tiger. That’s not a good thing.

A-Dom (trying to sound stupid): I like purple shoes.

Gareth decides to stop walking to give the mortals a break.

Locals mumbling: Clearly we are not devout enough. We should have prayed for better heroes.

A-Dom: See even our faithful are already turning away. You know, we really don’t want him to get out of his little shell. Because then he’ll be much more powerful, and we’ll be in danger. He can’t do more while he is in there... so ether way we’re ed.

Jade’s Luck: I don’t think we need to worry about our progress. I don’t hear choruses from the other directions.

A-Dom: Man one day the south is going to flip and he’s going to say ‘ what’s going on in the west?’ and we are all just going to melt. We don’t know what his powers are.

Group then explains (to A-Dom) that their god isn’t the god of conquering. He’s the god of Un- conquer-ability. Which is not the same as conquering things.

Gareth: Really it’s finding that out that made us the Unfaithful. Clearly we need to get him a larger portfolio.

A-Dom: You know we don’t know that. We just know that is what a past us knew at the time of the vision.

Tiger: You know he’s right. He is stuck in soul-steel.

A-Dom (to Tiger): STOP HELPING! You’re not getting any new powers ether. You’re in the same boat!

Gareth: NO BOATS!

Tiger: OK, we are going to stop, find a place for these people to live. Put them there. Then go on our way.

Jade’s Luck: I’d made that plan a while ago, but we got told to get our worshipers and our sad little asses moving.

Tiger: No we got told they are our problem. But part of helping people is helping them help themselves. So we help ourselves by helping them help themselves.

A-Dom: Oh god... jahar speak... oh god... oh god...

Tiger: We can’t be trekking 250 people across creation.

A-Dom: The fishing people are probably better off in the forest actually.

Gareth & Jade’s Luck: Because it’s so easy to fish in the forest?

Tiger: Because it’s darker. More cover from the sun.

Ryan: Oh god, my plan must be bad, only Dan is on my side.

A-Dom: These people don’t belong to us. They really belong to the Unconquered Sun.

Jade’s Luck: You catch me actually agreeing with you.

A-Dom: So lets sit around and ask HIM what to do with them.

Locals: We’re hungry.

A-Dom shakes a tree till something falls out.

A-Dom: Eat that!

The group goes out (in different directions) to gather provisions to provide for all the people. This happens on a regular basis for basically every meal from now on.

While out in the forest, A-Dom runs into a pale pasty guy.

A-Dom: Hi! Who are you?

Pale Guy: Porpoising Worm of Anger. But you can call me Bob.

A-Dom: Did you use to be out West with some friends?

PWoA: Yea, but they were all killed. So I sailed out here. But I can’t get back because I wrecked the boat.

A-Dom: Well I might be able to help you. I got some friends over here. We are heading back West. Going by the north.

PWoA: Land Route? Odd. Say, would you like to Sijan? I got this brochure...

A-Dom: Yea, we were thinking about it.

A-Dom leads the Porpoising Worm of Anger back to where the mortal worshipers are. He then called over the other solars (in a very un-subtle way). Sadly Tiger wasn’t there because he got lost in the woods. A-Dom introduces the Porpoising Worm of Anger.

PWoA: You all look familiar...

Jade’s Luck thinks to evacuate the mortals... at about the very moment it’s too late for that. Jade’s Luck tries to make all the mortals run away in fear from her. The mortals run in fear. Sadly, mortals don’t react as fast as Solars. Gareth and A-Dom simultaneously attack the PorpoisingWorm of Anger. There is a wave of life destroying force, which kills 58 mortals.

Alex: Well we’re are under 200 now!

All the mortals run in terror. The group then properly murders Porpoising Worm of Anger.

Jade’s Luck scorches the body.

Jade’s Luck: I need to start making funeral arrangements.

A-Dom: Ooo Ooo! I can help with that!

Jade’s Luck: Actual help or Necromantic help? Cause I’m not letting you...

A-Dom: No! Actual help. I know stuff. No Necromancy today. I promise.

Gareth: At least there are survivors this time.

A-Dom uses his bracers to be hear for miles: Children of the Unconquered Sun! RETURN!

Tiger and Jade’s Luck argue about the appropriate use of charms in combat.

A-Dom (still projecting his voice for miles): No arguing now!

Then all of the other Solars go off in search of mortals who fled off in random directions. 140 are brought back the first time. Gareth makes them freshly baked pie (using craftsman needs no tools) while the others go off to find more. After the second round they are only missing 3. One died while fleeing. One is found by A-Dom across the river, and just carried the tree that he was up, back to the camp. A-Dom also finds the burned remains of Gareth’s ship (only the burn keel remains). Group is down to 191 mortals from inside the whale.

A-Dom: Yay Pie! Praise the Unconquered Sun.

Jade’s Luck: Worship the Unconquered Sun.

Gareth (dead pan): Yea, do that.

Jade’s Luck argues with A-Dom about the wisdom of bringing any evil being back towards the mortals.

The bodies are all buried properly, and none of them got up and ate anyone or anything like that.

The Next morning:

A-Dom (to Jade’s Luck): Do you think the Unconquered Sun did that? Not the part where I screwed up and got mortals killed. That was going to happen anyway. But you know giving us the evil guy to beat on. I’d like to give him credit for that. It’s a really weird coincidence that we meet him all the way out in the East.

Jade’s Luck: Next time you meet someone who might have valuable information, and is hideously dangerous to mortals, why don’t you beat the snot out of them out in the woods first. Getting the information while you are alone.

A-Dom: Cause I have a secret.

Jade’s Luck: And what is this secret?

A-Dom: I SUCK at one on one combat. It’s true... I like fighting gangs.

Gareth: Kegs are empty.

A-Dom: I don’t think you were suppose to drink that beer...

Gareth: Too late now.

Later On.

A-Dom: Why does the Unconquered sun keep talking to me?

Gareth: Cause you’re his favorite?

A-Dom: No.

Gareth: Cause you’re the jester?

A-Dom: Yea...

Eventually: Tiger runs off and finds a barbarian village and scopes it out.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 24, 2007)

_Synopsis of 3/12/06_
*On the road even!
Subtitle: So we should ALL be tattooed!
Subtitle 2: Hmm... You know we are impatient.
Subtitle 3: Boat are like Mortals.*
*by AlwaysToast*

A-Dom tries to explain to Gareth that the Unconquered Sun sent Gareth a present in the form of the Abyssal that they killed. But in a rambling Jahar like way.


Tiger: A-Dom are you making things worse?

A-Dom: No. I’m making them better. (To Gareth) If you’re making any plans... let me know so I can get my affairs in order.

Gareth: I should start a month of apology. I think from now on, I’ll blame the Primodials until I get better evidence.

A-Dom: Yay Unconquered Sun.

Jade’s Luck, Bianca, and Tiger head off to the barbarian town. A-Dom and Gareth (due to the Don’t leave A-Dom alone with the Mortals rule) stay with the locals from inside the whale. Gareth starts his prayers of apology.

Before they get to town, Jade’s Luck makes herself really beautiful with her artifact scarf. So her appearance is a 5.

Jade’s Luck (to Bianca): You’re going to have to figure out how to talk to these people... soon. If they don’t speak any language we know. What we want is fairly strait forward. I think we should march in there and be straight forward about it.

Bianca: I think that makes sense.

Liz: We wander up to town!

Dan: On the road even!

The group eventually finds out the chief of the village is out in a field working. So they go out into the field to talk to the Chief.  Bianca decides to learn the local barbarian language: Red Oak (it’s the Red Oak tribe).

Jade’s Luck: We’re representatives of the Unconquered Sun. (Jade’s Luck points up)

Bianca [Red Oak]: We’re representatives of the Unconquered Sun. The bright thing in the sky.

Tiger: The source of life!

Chief [Red Oak]: What does the Sun want?

Bianca [RO]: He has some... very special people. To bring in and help you guys out.

Chief [RO] (All happy): Slaves? 
Bianca [RO]: No, no, not slaves. Their hard workers. Good folk. Fishers.

Chief [RO]: But we’re farmers.

Bianca [RO]: But think of all the fish you could have. And fertilizer!

Chief [RO]: So how many people does the sun want to give us?

Bianca [RO]: 200

The chief wanders off to talk to a number of the other men of the village. Bianca is able to overhear things like ‘Crazy woman is offering me 200 slaves.’ Bianca tells the others what they are talking about.

Jade’s Luck: We are defiantly going to have to flashy thing that non-slaves part. Did you mention to them that on behalf of the Unconquered Sun we will intercede with any arrant spirits in the area. Or the Wyld or monsters, or that we are empowered to help out with stuff like that. Try to mention that. Try to glow too. That helps.

Bianca [RO]: We can also help you with any spirits or monster problems in exchange for letting these people enter your community. As equals... in your community.

Chief [RO]: No can be equals. Can only be one Chief!

Bianca [RO]: No, they will be equal with your people. They will be tribe members. (Bianca was trying to say Citizens but the language didn’t have such a word.)

Chief [RO]: We go discuss with old wise woman. You stay here. We come back.

Bianca (to group): They are going to discuss with their old wise woman.

Jade’s Luck: If they don’t come to a satisfactory resolution, we may have to deal with the old wise woman.

Dan and Ryan get into a discussion about having A-Dom sleep with the old wise woman, which ends with Dan saying: ‘If you drink enough, it smoothes out the wrinkles.’ Which broke Ryan, and disturbed everyone else.

Jade’s Luck: We’re going to pray while we are waiting, since apparently we are in the .

Tiger decides to wait for an hour. Then sneaks into the village. He goes looking for a good hut that the Old Wise Woman might live in. While looking around he eventually figures out that there is a flimsy dilapidated and really crappy looking hut, surrounded by the Chief’s friends.  Tiger goes over to the flimsy old wise woman’s hut, and sits in the shade, right next to the hut, so he can listen in on the conversation (in a language he doesn’t speak). Eventually, one of the chief’s friends spots Tiger, starts talking at him angrily. Tiger tries to explain through pantomime that he’s just sitting in the shade. The Chief’s friend goes around into the hut and there is some angry talking. Tiger leaves.

A little while later, Jade’s Luck and Bianca see the Chief and his men walking towards them looking unhappy.

Chief [RO]: We went to talk to old wise woman. She told us to give you test to see if you are wise and patient. (Looks over at Tiger) We will not deal with you.

Bianca (To Tiger): No killing.

Jade’s Luck: Live mortals good. Dead mortals Baaaaaad. Even if they are currently annoying us right now. Hmm... You know we are impatient. Maybe we should go apologize.

Bianca: Good idea.

Jade’s Luck: Then she won’t accept our apology. We may have to sit outsider her hut for several days. They probably have ideas about the higher your status the more humble you are suppose to be or something like that. So living in a crappy hut must be the epitome of virtue. That’s my theory anyway.

Gareth is spending his time making weapons for the Locals from the whale. A-Dom is sitting around singing with them.

Tiger shows the others where the hut is.

Jade’s Luck: Tell her we want to apologize to her.

Bianca [RO] (trying to be sad and pathetic): Hello. We’d like to apologize for our inpatients!

Alex: Impatiently!

This time, the group is willing to wait for as long as it takes. Even Tiger. Two days later, the old Wise Woman comes out of the hut.

Ryan: She’s not really wise. Just really slow.

Old Woman [RO]: All right. I’ll hear your apology now.  

Bianca [RO]: We would just like to apologize for our lack of patients and good manners. Please take our people.

Jade’s Luck: We are just anxious for the people our god has entrusted to us.

Tiger: Don’t say Anxious!

Jade’s Luck: Because why?

Tiger: Because we just sat outside for two days to proved how patient we are. Don’t screw it up now.

Jade’s Luck: Anxious means worried. Just apologize for our bad behavior.

Bianca [RO]: We are just trying to find a tribe to take our people into their fold. We are worried for their well fair.

Old Woman [RO]: Very well. I will discuss this again with the chief.

Bianca [RO]: We’ll wait.

The Old Wise Woman wanders off very slowly. Jade’s Luck rushes behind a bush. When finished she goes back to praying. The Chief comes back two hours later.

Chief [RO]: We take your 200 people but you have to do two things. We have some people who passed away. Who must be taken to Sijan.

Dan: Yeehaw! (Dan starts jumping up and down in his seat)

Chief [RO]: You must make sure they get their safely and properly. Two: you must come back in three years. If we are not happy with them, you take them away.

Bianca translates the message for the others.

Jade’s Luck: Get a full explanation of everything that needs to be done for the dead. We also need about a week to explain things to our people. Get them caught up on the last thousand years.

Bianca and the chief arrange for written instructions of what must be done for the dead. She also gets the list of local laws. They then tell them they will be back in a week.

So the deal: In exchange for taking in 200 people as tribesmen, the group will properly transport the dead bodies they have to Sijan, and will return in three years and take away any people the tribe is not happy with.

Bianca, Jade’s Luck, and the Chief all shake on it as Bianca does the flashy thing. They then go back to the people from the whale. They find them much more heavily armed, and playing the A-Dom Olympics. There has been one fatality. Someone tried to emulate A-Dom, and broke his neck. The crowd was convinced the dead guy was an idiot.

Jade’s Luck: We need to Tattoo: Don’t Try This Yourself, across A-Dom’s chest, in every language that we know.

A-Dom: Oh yea... you try that...

Jade’s Luck: Well you are a pretty amazing specimen next to a mere mortal.  So it wouldn’t be a bad idea to warn people...

A-Dom: So we should ALL be tattooed!

Jade’s Luck: Probably.

A-Dom: Why don’t we just get matching shirts and let it all go. (Pause) I was just you know... trying to have a games so maybe one of them would Exalt. Then, we could all wander off.

Jade’s Luck then explains what they have been doing and what the deal is.

A-Dom: Do we have to kill a giant fish for them or anything?

Jade’s Luck: We have to take some dead people to Sijan for them.

A-Dom (supper happy voice): Really!?!

Jade’s Luck: I think we might have to get on one of those ‘B’ word things and go up river.

Gareth: Excellent! So we’re walking...

A-Dom: Did they have any brewers?

Jade’s Luck (annoyed but falsely chipper): I didn’t stop to ask.

A-Dom (to Gareth): We’ll be forced to build a crappy boat in front of you. I don’t remember which end is the front.

Tiger: A-Dom will have to hold Gareth, while we build the boat.

A-Dom (to Bianca): How much stone do you want for this boat?

Bianca: Well the more we have the better it should float!

Bianca starts teaching the people from the Whale, the local Red Oak language. At some point Jade’s Luck gives them the ‘abbreviated history’ of the last thousand years.   Which has a great deal of omission. Short Version: We were overthrown, Then we all took a nap, and now we are awake and taking things back over.

A-Dom (talking to Gareth): You’re boats are not cursed. Boats are like mortals...

Jade’s Luck: NO they are NOT! Mortals are alive!

Tiger: Let him finish his analogy.

A-Dom (rambling): Boat are like Mortals. There is going to be some collateral damage. If you just make wagons from now on, some day we will be fighting flying fish and when they die they will just fall on your wagons and break them too. You need to learn to be less materialistic! Give me your artifacts! Point being, any mode of travel we take other then walking, can be destroyed. So unless you make a boat that can fight things... or we could steal one from the Realm.

Jade’s Luck: Or we could make one from Jade or Orichalcum.

A-Dom: Cause that’s not hard to hide. (Yelling) Hello Atlantis! We’re perfectly Normal! Ignore our ship! Why yes the path we just took through the ocean is now made of jade. Yes you can walk back to the East now. Thank the Unconquered Su... I mean Dragons.

They send Gareth ahead to make huts at the village. As he is ‘being a great big disappointment’ about the construction of a new boat. Then they move the people from the whale into the village.

While the group is discussing what to do with the ex-pirates, the Chief comes up to Bianca and informs her that she is short. Meaning, Bianca promised exactly 200 new tribesmen (and sanctified it with the Eclipse oath), but they don’t have 200 survivors from the whale at this point. They are down to 190 people. (191 -1 (from the A-Dom Olympics accident) = 190.)

Jade’s Luck gets some of the pirates to ‘volunteer’ to stay behind with the promise that they will be taken back to the west in three years if they don’t like it there. So they get four pirates to stay behind, but 3 of the Pirates want to go with them. Fatty and two others will be going with them.

Still being a little short they tell the chief that they have the right number. As some of the women are pregnant. So they count as two.

Rules for Transporting the Dead of the Red Oak Tribe:
Bodies may not be desecrated in any way. No parts lost, burned, etc.
Bodies must be transported on land only. (Bridges are OK for crossing
rivers, boats are not, however, they are on the right side of the river anyway.)
Bodies may not be touched by the Black Oak Clan.
Bodies must be taken to Sijan whole and must arrive within two months of their death.
Bodies must be buried under a Red Oak in Sijan (money for plots provided).

Jade’s Luck: When did they die?

Cheif’s answer: 3 weeks ago.

Liz: How far away is Sijan?

GM: About a month and a half away.

Jade’s Luck (to Gareth): You want to make nice sturdy boxes? So when we get waylaid by the Black Oak Clan it will be much harder for them to try to reach the bodies?

A-Dom: Boxes within boxes!

Gareth decides to build a Hearse. A wagon, with 4 wheels (and spring suspension), a comfy place on top to sleep, and compartments (6 spots) on the inside, for coffins to go inside. Pained black. Since the realize there will be problems with the pirates keeping up.

A-Dom: Are their red oaks in Sijan?

Gareth: Didn’t you read the brochure?

A-Dom: Only the part with the Wretched Tomb on it. And since we are going to be in the neighborhood...

Jade’s Luck: There is drool on that part.

A-Dom: But it probably has my artifacts in it.

Jade’s Luck: Well if there are any notes, maybe we should let everyone read them before any of the artifacts are picked up.

A-Dom: Can we flashy thing that? Can we PLEASE flashy thing that?

Jade’s Luck: I couldn’t go down the last hole. So we don’t want to flashy thing things that would be bad for us. What if someone is knocked out and can’t read it.

A-Dom: Then we WAIT!

Ryan: I want my Mecha!

Jade’s Luck: Tiger if there is a note, please don’t pick it up and put it in your pocket.

Tiger: Well maybe if someone (looking at A-Dom) was a little more trusting.

A-Dom: Captain Dripping Poison... Shut up!

The three people they are transporting are:

Kael: A housewife.
Wintermoon: Master Brewer.
Joesun: Killer of the Chieftain of the Black Oak Clan.

A-Dom (after hearing Wintermoon the brewer): Really?

Jade’s Luck: No! No! Absolutely not!

A-Dom: What do the rules say about what we do after we drop them off?

Jade’s Luck: You are NOT talking about this in front of two people who just flashy thinged that agreement?

A-Dom: We’ll go over here to talk about that.

Gareth (to A-Dom): Do you want a Harness?

A-Dom: This is going to end badly.

Gareth: To pull the cart?

A-Dom: No to carry the pirates.

Dan: Like Fesik!

Gareth: Well there are 6 slots and only 3 bodies. So I guess they can go in their.

Jade’s Luck: No! That might be sleeping space for us, who won’t get freaked out. But they are not traveling for a month inside a coffin space.

Gareth makes a wagon for the pirates. A three wheeled trailer to go behind the Hearse.

The Pulling teams are:
A-Dom
Gareth and Bianca
Tiger and Jade’s Luck

So whoever just pulled last gets to sleep. As they are planning on basically going non-stop except for essential stops.

A-Dom: Fatty! Be more wind resistant!

Fatty: Don’t you mean less?

A-Dom: Fatty don’t help! 
Tiger: A-Dom we should just go acquire some horses.   

A-Dom (laughing maniacally): No that would be bad. The horses will tire out or something. Let’s not complicate things any more. This is a Solar powered wagon.

During Gareth and Bianca’s turn at pulling, Tiger spots an ambush up ahead.

Tiger: Ambush ahead.

Jade’s Luck: Should I wake A-Dom?

Tiger: Looks to be about 60 of them. I guess we should wake him up. Ether that or I’ll just take ‘em.

They are traveling along the bottom of a valley with hills on both sides, covered with trees. So there are people in the trees with bows and in the underbrush with spears and swords waiting for them.  While Tiger is explaining this, Gareth refuses to stop.

Jade’s Luck: Gareth Stop!

Tiger (dead pan): Or at least slow down.

Gareth: Are they on both sides?

Jade’s Luck: And in front.

A-Dom decides to order the ex-pirates into the hearse. When they fail to show enough enthusiasm, A-Dom activates his Dawn caste power. The other crew members push Fatty into the small compartment.  Bianca stops pulling and climbs on top of the Hearse. A-Dom then goes running up ahead of the Hearse, strait into the ambush area.

A-Dom (With his voice projecting for miles, looking really huge, in Sea tongue, as A-Dom doesn’t speak any local languages): We do not appreciate ambushes, you Black-Oak-Sons-Of-Bitches.

Sadly, everyone hears him, but few fear him. The only one who runs in fear is a nine year old boy.

Ryan: I need more Charisma.

Gareth summons his sword and armor and cuts to the right, as Tiger goes left, and A-Dom takes the center. Jade’s Luck, realizing that nobody is pushing (or driving) the cart, jumps down and takes over the cart duty. Once Gareth is far enough away from the cart, he activates his sword, creating the sphere of destruction around him, as he feels removing the underbrush and trees from the area will prevent people from hiding in them. At this point Gareth’s anima Bear is wandering around above him.

A-Dom just kind of wanders forward casually. As Jade’s Luck is not exactly running him over. Gareth, Tiger, and A-Dom basically mowing through the ambush and the forest, with roughly equal levels of destruction. As 20 mooks each really wasn’t slowing them down.

Gareth was the closest to the Dragon-Blooded leader. However, being Gareth, he didn’t notice the Dragon-Blood up in a tree with a powerbow shooting down at Gareth. Also as Gareth is constantly getting pelted by wood and... body parts, that are being shredded around him, he’s failing to notice the arrows that are bouncing off his armor. However, Tiger and A-Dom both spot the Dragon-blood from all the way across the battle, and both decide that it’s most important to kill him.

A-Dom (Still being heard for miles, in Sea tongue): Dragon-Blood! (Then he points at him, to help Gareth spot him. Except Gareth is facing the wrong way.)

Tiger (from the far side of the battle ground): I’ve got him!

Gareth (having botched his check), is charging the wrong man, a man on the ground.

Gareth: Blood, Death and Pain!

Gareth runs up to him... then is confused when he is shredded to bits long before he is able to attack.

Gareth (Yelling, kind of annoyed): That was a wimpy Dragon-Blood.

A-Dom: Not Him!

Tiger (Yelling, as he is flying through the air): I said I got it!

A-Dom: Him! (Still pointing, which is still a crappy way to get one-eyed Gareth to know who you are talking about.)

Tiger Monkey-leap’s at the Dragon-Blood in the tree. A-Dom, Monkey-leaps at the tree that the Dragon-blood is standing on. Tiger gets a number of attacks in before A-Dom even gets there. A-Dom hits the center of the tree, feet first, splitting it in half, sending the top (with Tiger and the Dragon-Blood in it) careening towards the road, apparently perfectly aimed to land on top of the hearse.

Ryan: Excellent... wait, what?

Jade’s Luck tries very hard to get the Hearse out of the way.

Tiger (Yelling): A-Dom, CATCH!

A-Dom looks down and sees the shadow of the top of the tree is right over the hearse. While balancing on the remains of the bottom of the tree grabs turns to grab a hold of the top half of the tree, and tries to muscle the top of the tree back over his shoulder. Tiger decides it would be a good idea to no longer be in this tree.

Ryan (yelling at Dan who told him how many successes he got, which was 9): Stop helping! You’re not helping!

A-Dom with impressive effort has managed to launch the top of the tree far away from him with a mighty heave. Then A-Dom noticed that the tree was hurtling towards a small village community not too far off.

Ryan: oh Jesus. Rinse and repeat!

A-Dom monkey leaps after it, grapples the top of the tree and spikes it into the ground.

Liz: Touchdown!

Alex: Gardening with A-Dom!

Liz: Are the survivors running away yet?

GM: What survivors?

A-Dom manages to spike well over half of it’s height into the ground. Burying the Dragon-Blood deep in the ground. A-Dom then lands next to the tree, just outside the village to stop and catch his breath. He sees a little child. It's important to realize they don't have any language in common.

Child [Black Oak]: Who are you great demon?

A-Dom [Sea-tongue]: Yea, good... (mumbles incoherently ) go play with the tree.

A-Dom hears the kid repeat himself a few times, and eventually figures out the child might be asking his name.

A-Dom (Still projecting his voice for miles. Very slowly, and with a wink and double point (think the Fonz, or Buddy Christ)): Aaaaaaa-Dom

Child [Black Oak]: Aaaaaaa-Dom, slayer of all men! Eater of trees and souls!(Runs back to the village)

A-Dom: Hey, that’s me! Excellent. Need more linguistics.  Wonder what he was saying.

Ryan: I take note of where we are so I can come back!

Tiger: Where’s the body?

A-Dom (still projecting his voice for miles): I think I planted it. He may have dropped his stuff... over this mile of forest.

Gareth (Yelling from far off, and having taken back over pushing the cart): You’re lagging behind!

Tiger: Well, I hope that counts as a proper burial. Jade’s Luck, want to say something over the tree?

Gareth: That’s what the village is for!

So, first A-Dom pulls up the tree he planted. But they don’t find anything that wasn’t squished when A-Dom drove it into the ground, including the corpse of the Dragon-Blood. Jade’s Luck scorches the thin red smear, just to be sure. A-Dom then ‘respectfully puts the tree back.’

A-Dom then digs a mass grave next to the road. He and Tiger bury the bodies of all the men of the Black Oak Village in the one hole. Then A-Dom uproots a Black Oak tree and plants it on top of the mass grave. A-Dom and Jade’s Luck’s then say 
‘respectful things over the grave.’

A-Dom (at the end of his words): May your corpses feed this beautiful tree.

Tiger: But not in any evil way.

A-Dom, Jade’s Luck and Tiger then go running to catch up with Hearse.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 24, 2007)

_Synopsis of 3/26/07_

*We corrupted a Death Lord!
Subtitle: I agree with the Death Knight.
Subtitle: He’s a better solar then we are.
-By Always Toast*


Ryan: A-Dom has been trying to pray.

Alex: A-Dom is trying. He’s failing, but he’s trying.

Dan: I didn’t get an immediate result, so  YOU!

Ryan: See this is why I do bad. Because I hang around with you people, and you’re all pessimists. Then I get caught up in it... and... call god an , and charms stop working.

As Gareth and Bianca are pulling the Hearse along after the fight, Pursy says ‘Oh look! A new person.’ Pursy’s multi chromatic tongue shoots out and swallows Bianca.

Gareth: Would you want to wash that down with a beer Pursy?

Pursy: Oh yes!

Gareth: Sorry, we’re out.

A-Dom: That’s just mean.

Jade’s Luck (to Gareth): Jeez, what’s wrong with you?

Tiger: Taunting people like that. It’s not right.

Gareth: I’m taunting the Wyld artifact.

A-Dom: Don’t taunt the Wyld. It never ends well. We... seemed to have slowed down.

Gareth: Not that much.

A-Dom: It’s the thought that counts really.

Fatty (muffled): Can we get out now? It’s hot in here.

The two ex-pirates climb out.

Ex-Pirate #1 (Pointing at Fatty): We think he’s stuck.

A-Dom: If we blow really hard on one end, he’ll shoot out the other.

Gareth: I’m pushing right now. We’re not stopping.

A-Dom grabs Fatty and ‘gently’ yanks Fatty out from where he is wedged inside the hearse.

The group after many days comes to what appears to be a real road as opposed to cutting cross country, as opposed to cutting cross country.

A-Dom agrees to help Gareth with developing his force of personality while they travel, but has to promise A-Dom that at some point in the future he will build a boat. Which he does.

After two weeks they start coming towards a town.

Gareth: A-Dom, get off and get some real food. Make sure you get some for the pirates too.

Gareth hands A-Dom some jade.

A-Dom: Ok!

Ex-Pirates: Grog!

Gareth: Crap! You can’t speak the language here.

A-Dom: I speak my own language.

Jade’s Luck: I speak the language in nexus, so hopefully, someone speaks that here.

Tiger: I speak all the realm languages.

Gareth: You two are our best luck. (Gareth takes the money back from A-Dom and gives it to Jade’s Luck.) Catch up!

Tiger: We’ll get more food, less beer this way.

Gareth: You want to take A-Dom with you?

Jade’s Luck: If we need to carry any boats, we’ll call for him.

Jade’s Luck and Tiger head into town and find a marketplace to shop at, as the Hearse trundles past without stopping. Jade’s Luck makes herself extra beautiful (appearance 5) with her artifact Scarf.

A-Dom (to Gareth): Did you just get a shiver? Something’s horribly wrong with the universe.

 Jade’s Luck uses Frugal Merchant’s Method (and some flirting) to buy everything one merchant has, real cheap.

Merchant: Maybe you’ll be coming back to town someday soon. Looking for a good husband.

Jade’s Luck: Yes, I might come back sometime.

Tiger and Jade’s Luck then run to catch up to the Hearse with their large amounts of goods.

A-Dom (upon seeing Jade’s Luck): What the hell happened to you.

Jade’s Luck: I have this thing that I found somewhere that lets me change how I look.

Gareth: Don’t you remember when she made herself look like a Dragon-blood?

A-Dom: You know I drink a lot.

Gareth: Shortly after we exalted.

A-Dom: With the harbor and stuff?

Jade’s Luck: Yes!

A-Dom: Yea... it’s hard to drink those things out of ya. But I’m trying.

Gareth: Did you get beer? Hand me a mug! Pushing is thirsty work.

A-Dom: Hey there hussy. While we’re running about, you want to teach me performance?

Jade’s Luck: We’ll work on prayer!

Gareth: In two more weeks could you teach me that all over again?

Ryan: This is a great mechanic, cause it actually forces us to use team work. Not enough. But it’s nice.

While running along one day, they see an average old man along the side of the road. The old man waves. Gareth waves back.

Tiger: Relative of yours?

Gareth: No.

Gareth throws him a mug, with Gareth’s name written on it (marketing ploy).

Tiger: Advertising? We’re on the wrong side of the world! You’re never going to see him again. He’s never going to be able to buy from you.

Gareth (to A-Dom): Ok then, you push for a moment!

A-Dom: NO!

The group doesn’t stop so they keep trundling along and don’t stop. They keep going for a few more days. It appears most of the group spends most of their time praying when not pushing.

Eventually they come to a big ravine. Which they have to travel along for a few miles before they spot a bridge across it. As they get closer Tiger and Jade’s Luck see someone on the bridge. A-Dom notices that there is a wounded child who is crying on the bridge.

A-Dom curses a lot then tells the others what he sees.

A-Dom: If we push him off the bridge, Jade’s Luck will get upset. And it’s probably a trap.

Jade’s Luck: Why don’t we stop the hearse here, you and Tiger can go up and see what it is, instead of taking all the stuff we don’t want to lose on the bridge which might be trapped.

Gareth: Crap, Tiger and A-Dom are unlikely to be able to speak the language.

Gareth decides to stay with the hearse (with the ex-pirates), while the others go up to the bridge.

Jade’s Luck [Riverspeak]: Hello, what happened to you?

Kid [Riverspeak]: Monsters attacked my village. (He points off to the north where a village is visible in the distance).

Jade’s Luck  [Riverspeak]: And you got away?

Kid [Riverspeak] (Crying): They ate my puppy.

Jade’s Luck [Riverspeak]: That’s terrible.

Alex: Clearly a trap.

Jade’s Luck [Riverspeak]: You look like you could use some bandaging and maybe a biscuit.

Liz: I’m out of cookies. Damn it I want a cup cake now.

The small child is very scared, and very confused, especially by the offer of a biscuit. Jade’s Luck picks up the child and takes it to Gareth for medical attention. Jade’s Luck then explains stuff to the group. Gareth fixes up the kid.

Gareth: Ok let’s head over there.

Jade’s Luck asks the ex-pirates to take care of the kid.

Fatty [River Speak]: Yea, we’ll take dealing with the little kid over the monsters. Come here kid! You know what rum is?

Tiger (To Gareth): How do we know he (the child) isn’t a monster.

Gareth: I was thinking that.

Tiger activates All-Seeing Sorcerers Sight, and notices that the child seems to be lacking in life energy. So Tiger gets Jade’s Luck to ask him what the monster looked like.

Kid  [Riverspeak]: It was 30ft tall and had huge fangs!

Tiger: We’ll he’s had some kind of life sucked out of him.

Tiger turns his caste mark on. Then has Jade’s Luck ask him if he saw one of those, except in blood. The kid answers to the negative, and reaffirm that it was 30 ft tall.

A-Dom: He’s a little kid, he probably thinks I’m 30 ft tall.

The group (well everyone but Gareth) notices something hurtling through the air towards them, apparently having been thrown out of the town. Tiger keen eyesight spots that it’s a dead cow.

Tiger: Gareth! Dodge everyone!

A-Dom:  dodge! (A-Dom pulls out his club) I parry!

A-Dom tries to bat the cow back towards town.

From inside Pursy, Bianca’s voice: Don’t hurt the cow!

Pursy: Too late!

The cow flies back into town and hits the roof of one of the buildings.

A-Dom: That will teach the building... throw cows at me will ya.

The little kid becomes terrified of A-Dom. A-Dom tries to explain, realizes he doesn’t know any languages the kid knows. So he shoots the kid a wink and a double point.

The group starts discussing lightning speed and Monkey Leap game mechanics.

Alex: Gareth does everything faster.

Everyone: This is why he doesn’t have a wife.

Ryan: Where the hell are the cup cakes!?!

Jade’s Luck: Are we going to be stealthy, or run in their glowy?

A-Dom thumps his club into his hand a few times, and yells ‘Huzzah!’ as he charges forwards.

So they go charging into town. With animas glowing like mad before they even get there.

Ryan: It’s my little secret

Liz: What?

Ryan: That A-Dom SUCKS at one on one combat. I like groups.

As Tiger gets closer he sees a lot of high uses of Essence. He even sees what looks like a 30 ft tall wood aspected Fair Folk with a really big sword made out of snakes. There are also a lot of goblins running around and a few normal sized fae running around.

Tiger (Shouting): Looks like a bunch of fair folk guys!

Fae failed to notice Tiger shouting over the sounds of battle.  

Tiger runs in and hacks at the giant Fae’s legs.

Big Fae: New Victims!

The group attacks, gets attacked back, normal combat stuff. A-Dom did run up and hit the big Fae in the back of his kneecap with his club, which almost, knocks the Fae down.

Then a dark shape flies into the battle from over the rooftops. Some of them make out that it’s a man with a sword. A-Dom sees that it’s a man dressed all in black, with a silver face mask, and a Soulsteel Grand DaiKlave. A-Dom even hears what the man whispers under his breath.

Man in Black (Whispering): I’m going to kill you, you evil bastards!

A-Dom (confused): Are you talking to us or him?

The man in black cleaves into the Giant Fae with his Grand DaiKlave.
Cleaving him right in half.

A-Dom: (disgusted) Of course... (Chipper) Hi there. How are you?

Man in Black: Busy!

A-Dom: (Trying to sound important) We’re also busy.

Man in Black: Talk to you later then!

Tiger: What are you doing here?

Man in Black: Killing fair folk.

Jade’s Luck: Oh good.

Alex (about Solar anima banners): It burns like hygiene.

A-Dom attempts to bat one of the fae into the three that are attacking Jade’s Luck. However he managed to bury Jade’s Luck under a pile of dead fae.

A-Dom: Sorry ‘bout that!

Ryan: Why do people have to get hurt when I’m cool?

Alex: Because your coolness is lethal.

More combat, many fae die. The Man in Black jumps up onto a goblin’s head, running along the tops of the goblins to get to the last surviving Fair Folk and kills him dead.

A-Dom (to Tiger): I already don’t like this guy.

The group then clears out the little goblins. Jade’s Luck claws her way out from under the pile of dead Fair Folk, stabbing them at random just in case.

Once the battle field starts to clear, the group starts to see a few dead humans in the town. But not as many as one might think.

The Man in Black starts mowing through the goblins. A-Dom starts following behind him.

A-Dom: That’s a Cool Mask.

Man in Black: Thanks!

A-Dom: What kind of Death Knight are you?

Man in Black: Are you guys Anathema or Solars?

Liz starts laughing hysterically.

Tiger: Wait, there is a differences?

A-Dom: What do you define as Anathema?

Man in Black: Solars who are not doing what they are suppose to be doing. They are just running around going bwaaahahahaha!

A-Dom: Well we are having some problems with the direction we should point our niftiness.

He stops talking to A-Dom and walks over to Gareth.

Man in Black (motioning at A-Dom): So, Anathema?

Gareth: He’s our muscle.

Jade’s Luck: He wandered into the Wyld.

Man in Black: You should get someone to fix that.

Jade’s Luck: I’m working on that.

A-Dom: She’s mean. She’s going to take it away.

The group explains the Dragon Blooded use of the word Anathema. The Man in Black explains that is just the Dragon Blooded perversion of the word, and more educated people know the real use for the word.

Man in Black: Are you sure you’re not an Anathema?

A-Dom: I’m a Solar.

Ryan: A-Dom really thinks he is a good guy.

GM: Your delusions are working for you.

A-Dom: We’re going to the place with the tombs.

Man in Black: Sijan?

A-Dom: Yea! There is loot there.

Jade’s Luck: Do you know where the Wyld came from?

Man in Black: Off to the north a long ways. About two weeks north. They sometimes raid this far south. They move very fast.

Gareth: We’re trying to make a six week journey in five weeks.

Man in Black: Ah, special delivery. Need any help with that?

A-Dom: No, but we do appreciate it. Nice Mask!

Man in Black: Thanks! (Sees Tiger looking around for people) Don’t worry I got most of the people out of the town first. Well, really as many as I could.

Tiger: So you wander around Creation Saving people?

Man in Black: Yes!

Tiger: Isn’t that kind of against your nature?

Jade’s Luck: Are you all about making them undead? Or sucking their blood or something?

A-Dom: Wait! Do you have a scary face under the mask?

The Man in Black pulls his silver mask up to revel that he has an incredibly beautiful face. He smiles with perfect white teeth, a great complexion and bright red lips.

Ryan: I really hate him now.

Man in Black: I need to wear the mask so I don’t get Uglified. Plus they really are quite comfortable...

Jade’s Luck: Gareth (Gareth is ignoring her talking to someone else), Gareth, GARETH! You know that thing you do, all the time, to A-Dom. That special thing you do? Are you doing that?

Gareth: Yes.

Man in Black (to Gareth): All with the subtlety isn’t she?

Gareth: No.

Man in Black (to A-Dom): Ok do you get the difference between Solars and Anathema now?

A-Dom: I think so.

Man in Black: Ok there are Death Knights who make sure everything runs properly between Creation and the Underworld.

A-Dom: Right. So like the Bodavista?

Man in Black: Yes! Bodavista, great guy. Then, there are Abyssals. Abyssals are the Anathema of Death Knights. They are the ones that are all ‘Zombies! Arrrahahahah! Kill everyone!?

Jade’s Luck: They are the ones that run around destroying Creation?

Man in Black: Yes! They are all kinds of ed up.

Jade’s Luck: Ok...

A-Dom: Hey! Why do you guys have similar symbols as us?

Man in Black: From what I can tell, the underworld sun borrowed the idea from the Unconquered Sun. Sold him the plans or something.

A-Dom: So it’s like a franchise deal?

Man in Black: We work for the Sun in the Underworld. I think they are cousins.

Jade’s Luck: Umm... the weapons. They are made out of Souls. Doesn’t that screw up the whole reincarnation thing?

Man in Black: No, some souls are just completely corrupt and unrepentable. We use those souls that need to be removed. Abyssals will take anybody’s soul.

Jade’s Luck: So if we find Abyssals we could smush their armor and let the souls out?

Man in Black: Well you could probably do that with magic or necromancy.

Jade’s Luck: The last time we killed one, the armor melted.

Man in Black: That tends to happen. It falls back into the Underworld.

Jade’s Luck: So we’d have to keep the armor here somehow.

Man in Black: Or go into the Underworld to get it.

Jade’s Luck: You’re very interesting.

Man in Black: (all heroic) Thank you! I try!

Jade’s Luck: (mumbling to herself) I have never actually met one of you that I haven’t wanted to slaughter.

Gareth: What is your name?

Man in Black: Shining Heroic Mask of Justice!

A-Dom: They even have better names then us.

SHMoJ: (to A-Dom) You know, you can change your name.

A-Dom: Yea... that’s for pointing that out. To me.  I got to work on more of the good reputation before I change my name because they (motions at the circle) are just going to call me a poop-head.

SHMoJ: (to Gareth) So he’s the Anathema you are trying to redeem?

Jade’s Luck: He may have been an Anathema in a previous life.

A-Dom: Wretch. Yea, sorry about creating the Underworld. But then you probably like that. So yea... I’m not sure.

SHMoJ: I’m really just a care taker.

Shining Heroic Mask of Justice and A-Dom talk about how much it sucks that they can’t time travel backwards for a while because it would let them be much more heroic. As they both feel similarly about that.

A-Dom: Wow, you are really great.

SHMoJ: I know.

Jade’s Luck: Once we are done in Sijan, we need to go back to the West. You know any fast ways that we can take back that won’t kill the mortals that are with us? Mortals are really delicate.

SHMoJ: Yea, I know. Collateral damage is bad.

Jade’s Luck: I’m working on a charm to help with that.

SHMoJ: I always have to move people off to the side before a fight.

Gareth: So you put all the mortals in the woods before the fight. Well at least we did it right this time.

SHMoJ: We? I don’t remember you helping before the fight.

A-Dom: We left our mortals behind with the cart. We also found a stray one.

Jade’s Luck goes and gets the kid, and the Shining Heroic Mask of Justice took the kid back to his parents and told the villagers that it was save to go back to the village.

A-Dom: (while SHMoJ is away from the group) I think he should come with. He seems incredibly nice. He’s a better solar then we are.

Gareth: (When SHMoJ comes back) How do you know Sea tongue.

SHMoJ: I have this cousin out west named Dreary.

Gareth: With the mittens?

SHMoJ: (confused) Yea, you know he wears those even in summer?

Jade’s Luck: The mittens are a little creepy.

Tiger: Well don’t you get cold when you’re dead?

SHMoJ: I’m not dead!

Tiger: Almost dead.

SHMoJ: I’m not even almost dead. I’m not even pale!

Jade’s Luck (directed at A-Dom): You don’t DIE when you Exalt. We never DIED. You never DIED.

A-Dom: This is not the time for that argument.

Jade’s Luck: There is always time for that argument!

A-Dom (facing SHMoJ, and pointing at Jade’s Luck): Exaltation anxiety and stuff. She did a very bad thing...

SHMoJ: Hey, nice Hearse!

Gareth: We’re transporting dead people.

SHMoJ: You want a horse for that?

Tiger: It would be nice.

Jade’s Luck: But horses have to rest and stuff.

Tiger: It’s not your familiar is it?

The Shining Mask of Justice snaps his fingers and a ghostly horse appears from nowhere.

A-Dom starts gibbering then says: I can make a ship! I can make a spine chain too.

SHMoJ: Wow, you really do know necromancy. Me I’m not so good with the books.

A-Dom waves around his black book of Necromancy.

Gareth: We were on our way to return that...

A-Dom: We got puked up by a whale. Long story really.

Jade’s Luck: They barf really far apparently.

SHMoJ: I’ll take your word for that.

Gareth: Well let’s start moving!

SHMoJ: So, how fast do you want to go?

Gareth: YES!

SHMoJ: I like him.

Jade’s Luck: We do have mortals along! Slow enough for them to survive please.

SHMoJ: That wagon is held on good right?

Gareth: Of course I built it.

Jade’s Luck: He builds very strong things.

A-Dom: You have to drop very large things on them from very high to break them.

Jade’s Luck: Like mountains.

A-Dom: You know that really big river south of here? (Pause) We clogged it. (Pause) This isn’t the best way to brag is it?

Tiger: Can we get going before A-Dom says anything else?

The ghost horse starts pulling the wagon really fast.

Somehow the group ends up talking about shards and how much personality goes along with them.

Jade’s Luck: So the next person who has my shard is going to want to beat the hell out of me. Great.

SHMoJ: You could try to improve before you die.

Jade’s Luck: I’m praying I do.

A-Dom: Ex-nay on the ad-bay solar-ay.

Liz: Did he just botch his linguistics roll?

Tiger: Don’t worry, you can’t created the Underworld twice.

A-Dom: Oh yes you can. I can make the under-underworld.

SHMoJ: Then we’ll need lethe knights. Don’t do that. It will make my job really confusing.

A-Dom: It’s ok, I’m getting better, I have a list of things to do.

SHMoJ: So what do you do in your spare time?

A-Dom: Necromancy.

Gareth: You really haven’t done that much recently.

SHMoJ: Don’t do it in Sijan.

A-Dom: They get angry?

Jade’s Luck: It works really well?

SHMoJ: No, no, no. You end up in the underworld or something. There are protection wards.

Gareth: Hey, we need the head of a brewer. Know where we can get one?

A-Dom: We’re trying to make a magical keg of beer.

SHMoJ: Grave Robbing is technically against the rules. People like us tend to sneak past those rules. Which is ok as long as we don’t get caught. But you might want to think about how to make people happy with you if your going to do something like that.

Jade’s Luck: Like deal with the ex-brewer?

SHMoJ: Well if you can get someone to will you their skull. That’s fine. We don’t care as long as it’s consensual. Or what you could do is go into the underworld, talk a dead brewer into it.

A-Dom: So we go into the underworld, make a deal to get permission, so we can go and steal the skull?

Jade’s Luck: It’s not stealing cause we have permission.

SHMoJ: You see ghosts are hanging around the Underworld because they have things that are not done. If you do stuff for them, then they can move on. Just make sure you take someone who can speak the right language, because ghosts don’t pick up new languages.

A-Dom: We also try to right the wrongs of Dragon-Bloods and make the world a better place.

SHMoJ: How’s that going for you?

Everyone: Not so well.

A-Dom: We’re starting in the east... and working our way west. We’re new at this. You know about a lot of soulsteel surrounding our god?

SHMoJ: No. That would be in heaven? (A-Dom nods) Yea, we’re more with the Underworld. Don’t know anything about what’s going on in heaven. Since we don’t have to go there.

A-Dom: But... if you were an evil Abyssal... you could go there and do that right?

Jade’s Luck: Is there anything stopping Abyssals from going to heaven?

SHMoJ: I heard there are some really big dogs at the door.

A-Dom: Oh, yea, we met them. How do you get a lot of soul steel into Heaven then?

SHMoJ: I guess you’d have to be really sneaky.

Gareth: Oh, god damn it. Really sneaky... short/tall...

SHMoJ: Have you met any of those guys? They are so annoying.

Jade’s Luck: Motherers...

SHMoJ: Do you know what they are called?

Jade’s Luck: We are calling them Motherers for now.

Jade’s Luck then repeats the groups theories about a certain group of Exalts.

A-Dom: We should call them Planetards.

SHMoJ: They also seem to know when  is going to happen.

A-Dom: Yea...

Jade’s Luck: Why would they want to  up a god?

A-Dom: They haven’t exactly been playing on our side.

SHMoJ: When did your god get ed up?

A-Dom: Don’t know. Back then.

SHMoJ: So like when you guys lost power?

A-Dom: Yea probably.

SHMoJ: Think those two things might be related?

A-Dom: Probably.

Jade’s Luck: Is there Wyld in the Underworld?

SHMoJ: Yes.

Jade’s Luck: If I destroy the Wyld in Creation, does it destroy the Wyld in the Underworld.

SHMoJ: Yes, maybe, sort of. It will once you start to bury people there.

The group discusses proper burial, and the Shining Mask of Justice encourages them to bury their property with the bodies. Jade’s Luck keeps referring to it as a Pyramid Scheme.

A-Dom: I think the problem is there are too many rules for Creation. Bury them with their stuff. Don’t desecrate the bodies...

SHMoJ: You know how there are all different kinds of Exalts?

A-Dom: Yea.

SHMoJ: Well we each have our jobs. If we were all doing our jobs, things would be better.

A-Dom: Yea, that fell apart long ago.

Jade’s Luck: We need to beat the Dragon-bloods into line.

A-Dom: I’m learning that I don’t have to kill them all. But I want to.

SHMoJ: How are you guys at Brainwashing? We’re not too good at brainwashing.

Gareth: Our Brainwasher is indisposed.

SHMoJ: I think you guys are suppose to brainwash Dragon-bloods.

Jade’s Luck: You don’t think the whole Brainwashing is a little unethical?

SHMoJ: Well you could mess up a number of Dragon-bloods lives and save creation. Or you can let them continue being little -wads, and  up creation because you are ethical.

Jade’s Luck: I like your explanation better.

Tiger: Breaking eggs... omelets...    

SHMoJ: Really someone’s got to get ed up. It might as well be the Dragon-bloods.

A-Dom: I agree with the Death Knight.

Somehow, the issue of A-Dom becoming a Death Knight comes up. The Shining Heroic Mask of Justice explains that it is possible, but would have to be voluntary.

SHMoJ: We don’t brainwash people. Not our job.

A-Dom: We know the Bodavista. He brainwashed one of us.

SHMoJ: Did he brainwash him, or just talk him into something really, really well? There is a difference between ‘oogady-boodgady-boogady-mind’ and having a really good argument.

Jade’s Luck: No he got mind ed. He was double-talking and contradicting himself way more then normal. Ok, I know he’s not all right in the head. He did arrange to be killed in his worst enemies house, so he could be born to her.

SHMoJ: I think your friend just has mental problems.

Jade’s Luck has a long speech about how Death Knights are way better then Sidereals, because the Death Knights are all above board about things.

SHMoJ: Don’t worry, we’ll be there in two days.

Group: Wow!

A-Dom: So, how much of your life is directly manipulated by your god?

SHMoJ: Not a lot. He’s really a hands off kind of god. Here is the power, go do stuff for me.

A-Dom: You ever... no.. probably not.

Jade’s Luck: Does he ever give suggestions?

SHMoJ: Sometimes you get a vision or something: Do This NOW. Go rob that tomb.

A-Dom: Yea, Wretch had a lot of tombs.

Jade’s Luck: People really didn’t like Wretch apparently.

SHMoJ: Anytime your body gets chopped up, it’s not good.

A-Dom: We are hoping for an artifact boat. (Sounded like Bow)

Liz: You want me to teach you thrown?

Ryan: Oh, I have 5 in thrown, and 5 in archery..

Liz: Why don’t you ever USE IT!?!

A-Dom explains that they are getting a lack of instructions from the Unconquored Sun because he is wrapped up in Soul Steel.

SHMoJ: You’d think his emissaries in Creation would be a lot more important for getting things done for him then, taking the initiative and doing things right... I’ll just stop talking as I can see you are about to cry.

A-Dom: We’re new at this.

SHMoJ: Have you considered social skills? Being... Charismatic?

Gareth: I’m working on it.

SHMoJ: Maybe you should talk to The Mortician.

A-Dom: Why?

SHMoJ: He might make better suggestions then me.

A-Dom: Well sometimes you guys are all ‘Go Team’ and ‘We want you to join our team’ and stuff.

SHMoJ: No. We just want you to help us, help you, help creation.

A-Dom: Well you guys think the best way to do that is your way.

SHMoJ: That’s because our way is the best way to do it.

Tiger: Help us, help you, help creation. I like that.

SHMoJ: Listen, we are running the entire Underworld pretty well. We’ve got a city called Sijan where we have convinced almost everyone in the East to send their dead. We haven’t ripped any major holes in creation. Everything for us is running smoothly. How are you guys doing in the West again?

Gareth & Jade’s Luck: ing up.

SHMoJ: See. Our way is clearly working out. Once you guys get a way that is actually working out for you, we’ll consider trying it your way.

A-Dom: We have a way like that. It was called the First age.

SHMoJ: How did that work out for you?

A-Dom: I don’t know! I wasn’t there! I’m just trying to clean up the mess.

Jade’s Luck: Apparently we got overthrown by the Dragon-Bloods.

SHMoJ: You got overthrown by the... Dragon-Bloods? That’s sad.

A-Dom: Hey there Mr! We’re new at this. We’ve only been doing this for four years.

Tiger: Three.

A-Dom: Seems like four. We’re just toddlers. We’re learning how to walk and we are wobbling.

SHMoJ: Yea, you should talk to The Mortician.

Jade’s Luck: Is he like you guys?

A-Dom: Is he like the Bodavista?

SHMoJ: Yes! He’s a nice guy. You’ll like him. Although he will size you up for a casket. He does that to everyone.

Tiger: Well he does go by the name ‘The Mortician’ I guess it’s expected.

A-Dom (to Gareth): We’re slightly... slightly... trying to avoid the Bodavista... due to the aforementioned minding.

SHMoJ: I think you’re just overreacting to him having a better plan then you. But I don’t know him personally. But I’m sure he’s not totally evil. You just don’t understand...

A-Dom: Well nobody is completely evil.

Jade’s Luck: Yes, yes there are. You remember that Calibration Dinner we had?

A-Dom: There was that one guy nobody wanted to talk to.

Jade’s Luck: With all really, really scary, non-people, who are Completely COMPLETELY EVIL.

A-Dom: They didn’t seem all that evil. I’m sure they were, but maybe not.

SHMoJ: What dinner?

Jade’s Luck: We had to go have dinner with the Malfeans, because of some ancient contract.

SHMoJ: (looking at A-Dom like he’s a moron) You think some of the Malfeans are OK? You think they might just be miss-understood? The Demons? The Yozi? 
Jade’s Luck: He plays games with Demons.

A-Dom: He was under my control at the time, and I was bored. Of course I played games with the Demon!

SHMoJ: (To Gareth) So, nice Anathema you’re trying to reform. (To A-Dom) Don’t worry, you’ll be a real Solar some day. (Pats A-Dom on the Head.)

Ryan: Why does everyone have to Call A-Dom an Anathema.

GM: Cause it’s the Truth.

Alex: GM shouldn’t talk like a God when he’s making OOC comments.

The group arrives in Sijan two days later. The Shinning Heroic Mask of Justice leads them into a very large tomb like government building. As they walk inside the feel that they have entered into a Shadowland.

A-Dom: What happens when a Solar dies? I mean is there a hand in the underworld here or something?

SHMoJ: Well when an Exalt dies it is very, very important to bury him with enough stuff to keep his ghost happy. Because the ghost knows everything you know. So does your angry ghost. So there are two potential ways to have bad things happen.

Jade’s Luck asks SHMoJ to go make sure the Black Oak Dragon Blood is buried properly. He writes a note and sends it off.

SHMoJ: Now if you haven’t completed what you wanted to do in life, you’re spirit gets stuck in the Underworld. Exalted Spirits tend to have a lot of things they want to do.

A-Dom: Oh, like this list? (Holds up his list of Repentances)

SHMoJ: Oh, yea. Try to not die. If you were to die right now, you would be stuck in the underworld until that list is finished. Plus anything else you wanted to do.

Jade’s Luck: And you would haunt the next person who has your shard.

Gareth: How would he do some of those things if he were dead?

SHMoJ: Well the next person who has your shard can do them for him.

A-Dom: So I’m going to be bugging him?

SHMoJ: If a former you has a list like that... he’s stuck until you finish the list for him.

A-Dom: Yea...

Gareth: What kind of idiot would to that to himself... (looks at A-Dom) Oh.

Jade’s Luck: You might want to look into that before it becomes a problem.

A-Dom: So you know any really angry ghosts by the name of Wretch, or something the mad?

SHMoJ: I’ll have to get back to you on that? In the east?

A-Dom: No in the west.

SHMoJ: Well that’s not us. You’d have to talk to the Bodavista about that.

A-Dom: I’m SO screwed. This is why I have problems. It’s because I come from bad blood.

SHMoJ: You see the shard is drawn towards people who it was like before. You see, you fit a certain mold...

A-Dom: Thank You. I’m feeling so much better...

Tiger: Where is this mold so we can break it?

Jade’s Luck: What if he really improves while he’s alive?

SHMoJ: Then the shard will be drawn towards someone who is less like him now. More like how he is when he dies.

Jade’s Luck: So Mr. Runs-around-and-boinks-everything may have changed before I got the shard.

A-Dom: I hope she’s not talking about me.

SHMoJ: Lets go see the Mortician!

A-Dom (to Gareth): No Contracts! Unless you’re going to build us a boat.

They walk further into the tomb. They enter an area which looks like a workshop for building caskets. There is also a receptionist with a table for paperwork. The Mortician is a little man with a top hat and wearing morticians robes.

Mortician: Hello Shining Heroic Mask of Justice! (Starts looking at the group) You’re all going to need tombs. A regular crypt just won’t do. (Looks at A-Dom) Wretch?

A-Dom: (Depressed) Yes. I need to know if there are any lists of ‘to-do’s.?

Mortician: You’ll find out when you get your stuff back. But yes, you’re tomb is here.

Jade’s Luck: Is any of me here?

Mortician: Some of Wretch’s friends things were buried there ‘In Case of Emergency.’ Is this an Emergency?

A-Dom: Oh God YES! We’re in the East it is an Emergency.

Mortician: Yes, yes, that will be fine. Just don’t tell the locals.

Jade’s Luck: We try to not tell the locals things like that.

Gareth: We need to find a good brewer.

Jade’s Luck: We need to make a barrel of infinite beer...

Everyone else: Always full NOT infinite!

Jade’s Luck: Right, Always full. We don’t want to drown creation in beer.

A-Dom: Why are there no Solar Tombs? Why are they always Anathema tombs?

Mortician: Well that is a hold over from when the Realm controlled everything.

A-Dom: But why are you Death Knights not calling them Solar tombs.

Mortician: Listen, you start controlling more of Creation, and work on a better PR campaign so Mortals like you more, we’ll start calling them Solar tombs again.

A-Dom rambles incoherently for a few minuets.

Mortician: So, A-Dom, do you want to borrow volume #2? (Holds up a little black book)

A-Dom: (Sounding incredibly constipated) YES!

Liz: Does he get a roll to resist?

Ryan: I’m sure he would let me roll to resist. But I want to borrow volume 2.

A-Dom: Do you want me to take it back to the Bodavista or to you? I’m confused.

Mortician: You can bring it back to me.

Jade’s Luck: We have to come back in three years.

Mortician: Remember, if you have to bury and important people, we have the BEST tomb site around.

Gareth asks about nearby islands, and finds out that there is a river nearby, so the group can probably find an island that is much closer.

A-Dom: Now, If I take this to Dark OPEC and he writes in it, that’s ok? He wrote Necromancy stuff in the last one, I’m hoping the Bodavista is OK with that. It’s good stuff.

Mortician: Extra information is fine by me. Spells are added, that’s fine.

Ryan: One step forward, two steps back.

Jade’s Luck: Well at least you’re not getting it from Hero Shinny Face.

A-Dom: Yea, but Hero Shinny Face doesn’t make me look good.

Jade’s Luck: Well he did rescue a village.

A-Dom: Well we think he rescued a village. We really only saw a handful of mortals...

SHMoJ: (interrupting): I’m still standing, right here. And the name is Shining Heroic Mask of Justice.

A-Dom: Well we think you rescued the Village because you told us. And you proved that your good and all, apparently. But I can’t trust anyone who’s... who’s as...

SHMoJ: Good looking, Heroic, Dashing, and reasonable as me?

A-Dom: Yes, well anyone who has Exalted powers tends to have issues.

SHMoJ: Maybe it’s you.

A-Dom: Oh, no, it’s me. Don’t worry about that.

Jade’s Luck: One time there was this Dragon-blood who...

SHMoJ: Well you can’t put everyone else in the same boat as Dragon Bloods. You can’t even put all Dragon-Bloods in the same boat.

A-Dom starts laughing maniacally.

Jade’s Luck: I think he wants to put them all in the same boat and light it on fire.

A-Dom points at Jade’s Luck because he is laughing too hard.

SHMoJ: Well that wouldn’t be all bad. Not enough burials on Boats these days. We have a real shortage of boats in the Underworld.

A-Dom: (to Gareth) That’s why they keep stealing our boats! We can stop that! We can flood the market! Bury everyone on boats!

Gareth: Are there any types of things your people could use created?

Mortician: Well we can always use more tombs.

Gareth: Well, I’m looking to make a little bit more cash. In a purely non-contractual way.

Morticians: Name plates. Survival kits for the dead would be great, but might be a hard sell. You know a knife and a blanket, few other things. Always hard to sell to the mourners.

Gareth: Clearly you need to sell it as a package deal. You make it part of the burial.

Tiger: Hide it in the paperwork.

Mortician: I’m kind of worried that you all might be better at the burial scamming thing then I am. But then, I’m rather honest.

Gareth: It’s part of our training.

Ryan: I want a cup cake.

So the group (specifically Gareth, Tiger and Jade’s Luck) spends some more time explaining to the Mortician how to scam grieving people into buying more then they really want for their dearly departed.

GM: This was a honest Death Lord here until you guys corrupted him.

Liz: We’re the worst Solars ever.

Ryan: We corrupted a Death Lord! Yay!

Alex: That must be the title of this session.

A-Dom: Do you know how to get back to the West?

Mortician: You are really lost, aren’t you?

Gareth: Of course not. We know where we are.

Jade’s Luck: We just have no idea how to get back to where we should be. Plus we have mortals with us, and they are fragile.

A-Dom: God damn it, Creation is way too complicated. I don’t understand anything.

Mortician: That’s because you are suppose to be in charge. If you were just a mortal, everything would appear to be fine.

A-Dom: I kind of miss being mortal.

The group explains Jahar’s mating habits to the Mortician, and how they plan to kill his wife. They then start discussing burial rates. The Mortician gives them the Dragon-Blood brochure (it has different prices and some different options on it).

A-Dom: I’d go wenching and whoring. But... It seems a little dead around here.

Fatty: We checked, there isn’t one.

So the group gets the Red Oak people buried. Set up the ex-pirates in an Inn. Then at night they go through the shadowland into the underworld. The underworld turned out to be, kind of lively, what with all the ghosts around. The group talks to a small kid, who offers to show them where the brewers are, in return for lighting 100 lamps for him (street lamps on the streets of Sijan, without causing a major fire). A-Dom agrees (A-Dom (failed his check) does not remember that there were no street lamps in Sijan when they came in). The lamp boy then led them to the section of town where all the brewers were buried. Most of them were in a gigantic tomb built by the Brewers Guild, which in the afterlife, was a beer-hall.

A-Dom happily notes that there are a lot of lamps on the street in the Underworld.

Gareth starts to smooze with the brewers. Then he starts explaining the magic beer barrel to the ghost brewers. He then explains that he needs the skull of a great brewer. Gareth manages (8 successes with Charisma + Craft) to convince pretty much everyone that this is the most important and best idea ever. A riot starts, as every brewer in the beer-hall (about 150) wants Gareth to use their skull.

Gareth: (to Jade’s Luck) Get their attention.

Jade’s Luck: How do you mean? (Clearly thinking of frying a few undead)

Gareth: Quiet them down, get attention. Like, Hey everybody, stop rioting.

Jade’s Luck: Everybody QUIET, and listen to Gareth! (Backed up by Terrifying Apparition of Glory)

Gareth: There is a better way to settle this...

A-Dom: A Dance off!

There is a slight pause as A-Dom is thrown out of the beer hall.

Gareth: Bragging Contest about your accomplishments!

A week later, Gareth has heard all the stories. Narrowing the field down to 5 potentials.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 12, 2007)

_Synopsis of 4/9/07_

*Lets go Tomb Robbing!
Subtitle: I mostly want to keep it away from him out of spite.
-By AlwaysToast*

Gareth is trying to sort out the best braggers of the brewers. He gets it down to two equally impressive brewers. One of them wants Gareth to tell people how great a brewer he is, every year (group suggests a yearly kegger). The other one wants vast sums of money for his surviving relatives.

Tiger: If we start our own country, we can just make it a national holiday. It will take care of itself after that.

Jade’s Luck: It will go along very good with your sex cult.

A-Dom: I think the only members of my sex-cult are monkeys.

Alex: Sex & Candy will work. Cause people will follow sex and candy cause it’s a much better idea then following the Sun. But I’m not having that conversation because Gareth is trying to be better. Alex isn’t, Gareth is.

Gareth actually picks the Brewer who wants to be remembered every year. Hugor Beerfield.

Tiger: You’re the one who’s going to be drinking out of it. Not me.

Ryan: Quote that for posterity.

The group makes their deal with Hugor Beerfield official and make sure everything is taken care of with the Mortician so they can get Hugor’s head. As soon as the group gets out of the Underworld, Pursy spits Bianca back out.

Gareth: Lets go Tomb Robbing!

A-Dom: I object. It’s just item re-acquisition.

Jade’s Luck: I have philosophical problems with this, but shinny  is always cool. You see we are trying to disown all the stupid stuff they did, while trying to get back all the stuff they did it with.

Tiger: Just think of it as just compensation for all the stuff we did to ourselves.

The group decides to go to the Wretched Tomb during the day, because A-Dom is a Dawn (ignoring the fact that Wretch was a Night Caste). The Wretched Tomb here is a large, 500 ft tall pyramid, as the group gets closer they see that the surface is not smooth as they had thought, but is in fact made out of pins. Little regular sized, pins (like for sewing). Pins are set, pointy side out.

A-Dom: First question: Who the  builds these? Second question, how did I build the first tomb?

Gareth: I think I designed it at least.

Jade’s Luck: Do you remember how to get in?

Tiger: You could have made the tomb, for when you died. You know, ahead of time.

Jade’s Luck: And people liked you SO MUCH that they decided to build you extras.

A-Dom: Good point.

Gareth decides that there is a door at ground level hidden in the pins. A-Dom and Tiger spot that there is an entrance all the way near the top. They also note that every once in a while, there is a pin that is sticking out a little further then the others, which has it’s blunt tip exposed. On the pin head are solar cast marks.

A-Dom activates graceful crane stance and starts leap/monkey leaping from one blunt headed pin to another till he reaches the top.  Tiger does the same thing following him up. At the top they find a circular metal cover set into the stone. Very reminiscent of the other Wretched Tombs they have been to. On the lid it says ‘Depository of the Wretch of Winter’s Teeth.’

A-Dom: . Their might be a LOT of these.

Jade’s Luck: Do you want us to come up?

A-Dom: If we start screaming, we’ll need your help.

Tiger manages to unscrew the cap without setting off any traps (as there were no traps). The lid then slides up vertically on a pair of vertical poles. Below them they see a long deep shaft. Lined with needles, all pointing diagonally down.

A-Dom: Come on guys! It will be fun. Come on up!

Tiger: Get stuck on the inside!

Gareth: I don’t think I’m getting up there.

A-Dom: I can carry you!

A-Dom jauntily jumps down to Gareth. Unfortunately  he wasn’t as careful on his way down as he was on his way up, and he missed one of the pins for standing on, and put his foot down on some of the regular pointy pins. The entire side of the pyramid that A-Dom is standing on, shoots off as a hail of millions of pins.

Ryan, hysterical yet sad laugher.

A-Dom manages to jump again, and twist out of the way. Mostly taking needles in the buttocks and leg. Then making it down the rest of the way safely.

The pins launched with a great deal of force (Think Death of Obsidian Butterflies, but with pins, and much larger area). A path of destruction through Sijan approximately 500 feet across and almost a mile long has been hit by the pins. Only the strong stone tombs are standing. A number of wooden buildings (for living residents) have been completely removed.

Gareth and Jade’s Luck, watching the pyramid, sees another row of pins slide into place.

A-Dom: So, you want me to carry you back up... now that I’m down here? I’m going back anyway, you all might as well come.

So, Gareth, Bianca and Jade’s Luck all activate Graceful Crane Stance, stand on top of A-Dom as he makes his way up. A-Dom tries to juggle them while he’s bouncing up the side of the pyramid.

Gareth: This isn’t fun for anyone but you!

While they are doing this, Tiger climbs down the vertical tunnel finding it to be 100 ft deep, using Spiderfoot style. Down at the bottom he finds a 50ft by 50ft room (only 10 ft tall) with 5 caps on the floor, each with a cast mark on it.

Jade’s Luck (at the top): Does anyone have something so mundane as rope?

Gareth: I can make rope.

Jade’s Luck: Up here?

Gareth: Maybe not. Pursy how long is your tongue?

Pursy: Not that long.

Liz: Have we attracted any notice yet?

GM: Yes, the locals have noticed that large swath of the city was destroyed or highly damaged, and is now covered in pins.

A-Dom (Yelling down the hole): Tiger? You ready for me to throw them down yet?

Tiger (Yelling back up): Throw them down whenever, I’m not catching them.

So A-Dom jumps down the hole. Gareth doesn’t get off A-Dom. Jade’s Luck and Bianca watch them. Halfway down Gareth considers summoning his armor. But decides crushing A-Dom might not be good. They both basically break their ankels at the bottom.

A-Dom: Owe! All clear! Come on down.

Jade’s Luck: I’m still concerned about going down without having a plan to get back out. What with the pins and all.

A-Dom: Just get down here and stop worrying.

Jade’s Luck notices that there is a little ring on the underside of the circular cap. Which might be idea for attaching a rope (which they don’t have) to.

Gareth: You know what happened the last time we left these knuckle heads alone?

Tiger: I can get rope later!

A-Dom: Come on down! I’ll catch you!

Jade’s Luck: Gareth! Is he lying?

Gareth: I don’t have that on right now. I’m healing.

A-Dom: I promise on the Unconquered Sun... and... the... borrowed black books... and beer... and... OH on my Zombies! That I’ll try to catch you.

Jade’s Luck: Want to try and catch both of us?

A-Dom: At once!?! YES!

Jade’s Luck and Bianca decide to go down one at a time. A-Dom manages to catch them with only minor bruising. So the group sits around for two hours while A-Dom and Gareth heal.

Written on the floor in Old Realm by the (man-hole sized) caps on the floor, are the words: ‘Only a perfect circle from the west may enter in unison.’ At this point everyone can read it (Ryan: I believe the last tomb is why I learned how to read Old Realm).

A-Dom: Everyone find your symbol! (A-Dom goes to the Dawn Caste symbol) I suggest we open them all at the same time.

Jade’s Luck: And hop in all at the same time?

A-Dom: We don’t know what’s under there. There could be buttons, or dead people...

Tiger goes to the Night, Gareth goes to Twilight, Jade’s Luck goes to Zenith, and Bianca goes to the Eclipse.

Gareth: Ok everyone turn slowly in unison. Turn on three...

Tiger: Wait, wait wait... do you mean 1, 2, 3 do something or ON three.

Gareth: On 3

Jade’s Luck: So 1, 2, Do something.

A-Dom: Why do you even say 3 then?

Gareth: Why are we even having this conversation?

The group manages to turn in unison on 3. At a certain point, the lids slid up on vertical poles. Below the caps are vertical stone tubes. A-Dom starts heading down into his. Everyone realizes there is no way to stop him, and heads into their tubes. The lids close on top of them.

All of the following things happen simultaneously. But they are each separated from the others.

	A-Dom gets down to the bottom. Written on the wall is: Why did you chose to be born of House Sesus?

A-Dom: Ah, ! Cause I hate my mom!

A-Dom hears a buzzing noise and the floor drops out from under him.

	Gareth sees Written on the wall: What force do you continually fail to account for?

Gareth: GOD!

Gareth hears a buzzing noise and the floor drops out from under him.

	Tiger sees Written on the wall: What should have brought you to your tomb?

Tiger: Greed!

Tiger hears a buzzing noise and the floor drops out from under him.

	Jade’s Luck sees Written on the wall: What does your group lack that leads to your acts of hubris?

Jade’s Luck: (long pause) Humility!

Jade’s Luck hears a ding, and light comes on over her, and the floor drops out from under her.

	Bianca sees written on the wall: Do you enjoy killing?

Bianca: No

Bianca hears a buzzing noise and the floor drops out from under her.

The group now finds themselves in a clear tube, where they can see each other, the rest of the area is dark. Jade’s Luck’s tube is lit up.

	A-Dom’s tube has a blue light come on. And he hears a ghostly voice.

Voice: Truthfully answer one question from each of your circle mates, without double talk, self contradiction, and without confusing the person who asked the question.

A little light comes on over each Circle member as they get to ask the question.
 Gareth: Will you ever learn to accept Jade’s Luck?

A-Dom: Wow, that’s a really weird question that I can’t necessarily answer... but most likely Yes.

Tiger: So, what question are you going to ask me?

A-Dom: Where were you born?

Jade’s Luck: What was the deal you made with Duke Dew-key, the whole thing, all of it?

A-Dom: I get to throw 200 bad mortals into the wyld in 5 lifetimes... hold on, I need to find my list...

Jade’s Luck: What did you get out of this?

A-Dom: We got out people out of the wyld, and into the East. Although I didn’t specify the east, I got it cheaper because I didn’t specify where we would end up. I saved 50 lives! Well maybe not, I do get to kill 50 less people. But Dragon-Bloods count as 3 if they are tied up. I was planning on mostly throwing Dragon-Bloods into the Wyld. Oh, and Kids count as 2, but I’m not throwing in any kids.

Bianca: Why do you act like you’re brain dead all the time?

A-Dom: My dad said when I was a kid I shoved a fish up my nose. Since then I just don’t think right. It’s adventure!

	A-Dom’s tube lights up in a golden light like Jade’s Luck’s tube. A
blue light comes on over Gareth.

Voice: Name the group of Exalts who infuriate you the most.

Gareth: The Solar Circle of the West!

Liz: I’m glad I didn’t get that question for Jade’s Luck.

	Gareth’s tube lights up like A-Dom and Jade’s Luck. A blue light comes
on over Tiger.

Voice: Define a serious religious doctrine which you will henceforth be responsible for enforcing.

Tiger: (long, long pause) The first day of High Summer will be a holy holiday. There will be no drinking or drug use on that day. So people will have to stay sober on that day.

Alex: You’ve created Lent.

	The light above Tiger turns gold. The blue light comes on over Bianca.

Voice: Honestly and completely answer one question from each of your circle mates, using complete sentences (or entire stories if necessary). Circumvention of giving an honest answer by giving a purely truthful answer will count as incorrect.

A-Dom: Why mini-cows???

Bianca: Long ago my family bred big cows. Then they had to move to a smaller ranch. So my Great Grand Father started breeding the cows to be smaller and smaller and smaller. I was just carrying on the family tradition of Mini-cows.

Gareth: Why haven’t you run screaming away from us already?

Bianca: Umm... I find there to be a lot of entertainment when you are all around.

Tiger: (long pause) What’s your favorite food?

Bianca: If you take 5 mini-cows, and put them on skewers, and roast them over a fire... oh it’s so good. So mini-cow kebabs.

Jade’s Luck: What do you think we could be doing better?

Everyone one else shows silent signs of outrage that Jade’s Luck could ask such a mean question of poor Bianca.

Bianca: I think we could really do a better job of NOT killing mortals. Less collateral damage.

Bianca’s light turns golden. So every ones tube is lit up in a golden light. The floors drop out from under everyone and they land in at room.

Voice: You have all been Identified. You may pass into the tombs to face the trials.

The group is in a circular room with three exits.

A-Dom: Lets see if we can figure this out. I’m Jahar, You’re (pointing at Tiger) A-Dom, and You’re (pointing at Bianca) Tiger! You... (pointing at Jade’s Luck) You’re still Jade’s Luck.

Gareth: Ok A-Dom, lead the way.

A-Dom: (looks at the three tunnels) Math bad! (A-Dom heads down the ‘middle one’ which is only the middle in relation to A-Dom.)

Group gets down to a square room, full of sapphire statues. The statues are all roughly human sized, but some are of goats, and crabs and stuff.

Tiger: We’re rich!

A-Dom: It’s a manse, I’m pretty sure we can’t take them.

The circle starts to notice that the statues occasionally move, or shift in position. A-Dom walks into the room and pokes the first statue he comes to.

A-Dom: Why are you pretending you are a statue? Who do I talk to?

The statue points at another statue at the far side of the room. A-Dom walks over to it. The rest of the circle follows into the room. As Tiger (the last one in) enters the door slams shut behind him.

A-Dom: Figures. So how are you going to be messing us up today?

Statue: With pointy things! (The statues draw swords and spears and such)

A-Dom: There are over five thousand ways of hurting people will pointy things.

Statue: Really? I guess we’ll do our best to try them all.

A-Dom: Wonderful.

The group makes reasonable quick work of the statues. Once they are all destroyed, all the statues crumble into very fine dust. (This sums up an hour of game time.) All the doors to the room open up.

This is a square room with four doors (one which they just came through), one on each wall. A-Dom chooses to go through the middle one.

They climb down a long stairway and come into a circular room with a number of paintings on the walls, as well as a number of personal possessions strewn about, including, a number of painting supplies. There is also an old man sitting there.

Old Man: You’re finally here!

The old man gets up runs across the room and dives into a painting. A-Dom attempts to follow. He runs across the room and slams face first into the painting. However, while he is close to the painting, he gets a good look at it (9 successes).

The painting is very odd. It is done in an overhead perspective of a town built on a hill, much as a bird might see it when flying overhead. In the painting he can see the old man falling, down... further... and further, until he punches through the ground at the very top of the hill. Underneath the crust, through the crack that the old man mad, A-Dom can see bubbling lava. A-Dom sees the old man in the lava, grab a sword and stab himself in the face.

A-Dom: Hubbawabbawah... He just dived into lava and stabbed himself in the face with a sword.

Tiger: Where was it?

A-Dom: Wha... some island!

Jade’s Luck and Tiger study the painting trying to memorize landmarks and note worthy buildings, thinking it will be important at some point. The painting however now appears completely normal.

A-Dom: I don’t know what the  just happened.

Jade’s Luck: Why don’t you try to describe it in your own words?

A-Dom: He fell down into through the painting, and I think people are upset because he made a big hole in the ground, and there is lava there, and then he stabbed himself in the face. So I’m guessing he’s coming back sometime...

Jade’s Luck: So Like Jahar?
 A-Dom: I’m not sure if that’s location, or person, or how that works.

Tiger: He must have thought you were Jahar.

A-Dom: I’m not sure what anything means anymore.

Tiger goes to look at the other paintings. One looks like Elemental Island. One looks like the underworld. One that is half finished is Nexus, with a bridge going over the river. While they are doing this, A-Dom realizes that the Old man was really rather non- descript.

A-Dom: Son of a BITCH! What did he look like?

Jade’s Luck: We didn’t see him, you were in the way.

A-Dom: Skinny/fat, short/tall ing annoying  er. He was like ‘Hello, You’re here’ and then he was like...

Jade’s Luck: Stabbed himself in the face. Does that mean he’s going to try to get reborn in your house or something?

A-Dom: I don’t have a house! Wait... I do have a house. (A-Dom remembers something about the artifact sword.)

Jade’s Luck: Didn’t the last Jahar stab himself in Jahar’s room so he could get reborn into crap like that?

A-Dom: So, One of you two (waves at Jade’s Luck and Bianca) is ed. Ether that or he knows my mom.

Jade’s Luck: Could you explain in greater detail?

A-Dom: Umm.. The sword, I believe, doesn’t let you choose your father. It lets you choose your Mother. Now, he’s not expecting you (Bianca) I don’t think. Hard to tell what the hell is going on really... But you (Jade’s Luck) haven’t changed caste or anything. So, don’t have a baby!

Jade’s Luck: I wasn’t planning on it.

A-Dom: Well, you’re going to pop out one of those ed up ones.

Tiger: A-Dom, I think you’re just confusing the issue.

Gareth: Couldn’t he have picked your wife?

A-Dom: But she’s not here.

Tiger: Maybe he was planning for your reincarnation. When you’re a woman.
 Jade’s Luck: You were a cute little girl earlier.

A-Dom: Moving on.

A-Dom walks through the central doorway, down another set of stairs. He comes to a room with a bowl suspended by chains, like one side of a scale, with an Orichalcum Grand GrimScythe.

A-Dom: Oooooooh... we need a really big sand bag. (Shouting behind him) I found a thingy.

Gareth: I’m surprised he isn’t just grabbing it.

A-Dom carefully inspects the area, looking for notes or traps. He comes to the conclusion that it’s a trap of some kind. But he has no idea how it works.

A-Dom: Tiger, it’s a trap.

Tiger: Yes, it’s a trap. We should do more exploring before we mess with it. So we are going to have to do something other then take the middle every time.

The group goes back up then down one of the other tunnels, which leads to a identical room with a large scale bowl suspended from the ceiling, and a small purple hearthstone sitting in the middle of it.

A-Dom: Woah-ho-ho-ah-hahaha-yea...

The group goes back up then down one the last other tunnels, which leads to a identical room with a large scale bowl suspended from the ceiling, and a Orichalcum Dai Skycutter.

A-Dom: OK we need to figure out more about the manse before anyone takes it and becomes a demon, or has to  a demon, or has to have a demon  us. I know how this world works!

Tiger: So to get this manse you have to bend over and take it in the ass?

A-Dom: Possibly, with pins. I think it’s more of a get it over quickly unlike yours which is ‘torture them over their lifetime.’

The group goes back up two rooms, and down another passage, finding another square room with three hallways. It also looks like someone has been living here. There are supplies for painting, a bed roll, food, etc. They go down to the first room and find a large bag on the scale. They go back up and down to another room and find a white book.

A-Dom: I’m confused now... I want to flip the book open...

Jade’s Luck: We need to figure out the trap FIRST.

The go up and down to the last room, and find a feather.

Tiger: Oh, you could stick it in you’re hat and look really sporting.

A-Dom: I need a hat. (thinking about the bag and the feather) Oh! Oh! Oh! Someone’s been here! ! We’ve been robbed! 
Tiger: They probably stole the good thing too!

A-Dom: (to Gareth) So Crappy McCrappy Pants. We need some appropriately filled bags of sand.

Tiger tries to figure out things with All Encompassing Sorcerers Sight. The bag and feather are non-magical. The scales and chains are magical parts of the manse. The book has sorcerous emanations of essence. The Skycutter and GrimScythe are clearly artifacts. The Hearthstone appears to be related to this build, and death.

Dan: I do not tell this to ANYONE.

Ryan: This is why I’m a bad Dawn.

A-Dom: What you see tiger?

Tiger: I can tell how powerful they are. Only moderately powerful.

A-Dom: So, we have a Book, two weapony-thingies and a Hearthstone. And we have a bag of sand.

Tiger: It’s a bag of something, not sand.

Jade’s Luck: We need a Dragon Blood to hunt down our missing stuff, because they are good at tracking.

A-Dom: We need a Dragon Blood in a bag!

Jade’s Luck: Yea! We do.

Pursy: Hold on a minute... Haha, just kidding.

A-Dom: That’s not funny.

Gareth: (Grabs Pursy and yells inside) Empty Bucket come out!

A little eye on a stock comes out of Pursy on a multi-chromatic stalk and looks back into itself.

Pursy: Nope, no buckets in here.

A-Dom: (to Gareth) Crafty McCraftyperson, craft stuff that is the perfect weight.

The group discusses the trap in great detail making wild guesses. Gareth goes about looking for materials to make an item that will weigh the same as the items they want to take. Gareth gets a jar of paint for the hearthstone, and a pile of papers to replace the book.

Tiger: I say we take the stack of stuff, just in case there is Jade in it or something.   

The group goes back up two rooms, and down the last passage and find the residential part of the manse. They spend a lengthy time exploring the residential section (kitchens, dinning rooms, bed rooms, etc). Every once in a while there is a room with a wall made out of pins.

Gareth: Ah the pleasure room.

A-Dom: That little  was watching us. Brain... thinking... bad... All the paintings were places we’ve been too, except for the one I’m not sure. He was painting stuff, but one was half finished because we were just there.

Jade’s Luck: We know they are annoying sneaks and we would like to hold them down and beat them.

A-Dom: A-Dom, brain... tired.

They find a pathway to a storage section (furniture and stuff), and they find a scale model of the tomb (with sections cut apart on different tables so each level can be seen).

A-Dom: (to Gareth) This is all you’re fault.

Gareth: I’m sure it’s partially you’re fault.

A-Dom: What?

While they are arguing, Tiger figures out that the scale model is a working model that works, and is enchanted in the same way as the manse. Tiger grabs the little GrimScythe off the balance. All the pins on the outside of the manse explode outwards. All the pins on the inside of the manse explode inward, blocking all the tunnels and hallways, and making many of the rooms filled with pins.

Jade’s Luck: That’s really, really annoying. It doesn’t just kill off an entire city. It makes us...

Tiger: (interrupting) I wasn’t thinking annoying so much as deadly.

A-Dom: It would be annoying to us.

The group then has to rest the model, by putting all the pins back into place. This takes a several hours to reset the model so they can try it another way. They try to take all the things at once, which causes an explosion of pins. They reset again. They then try weight substitution. They determine that it is best to do all the weigh substitution at the same time, as the scales appear to become more and more sensitive each time an item is taken off. Tiger also sees that there is a sparkle when something is taken.

The group then starts arguing about if they should take the bag or the feather as they have to leave one thing behind. Tiger thinks the bag of stuff is important.  The group starts to divide up stuff. Gareth wants the Grand GrimScythe. Bianca would like the Sorcery related book.

Jade’s Luck: Here is the question, I have something I can throw if I want to.  (To A-Dom) You may want to consider branching out into the world of ranged weaponry. It’s a great way to hurt things far away.

Dan: Remember, A-Dom doesn’t know about the ‘death part.’

Ryan: Oh, ho, ho, ho, don’t think I have forgotten THAT.

Liz: I could teach you thrown.

Ryan: Oh, A-Dom has had a 5 thrown for almost a year.

Liz: WHAT!?!

Jade’s Luck: Ok, I’ll take the throwing weapon, and Tiger can get the bag.

Tiger: I’m not too fond of this ‘Tiger gets the bag’ idea. We don’t even know how much it weighs. It’s bad idea.

Jade’s Luck: This is what Gareth is for.

A-Dom: Gareth is magic.

Tiger: Can’t see worth crap, how is he going to figure out what is in the bag?

Jade’s Luck: I’m sure he has calipers or something.

A-Dom: (To Tiger) You already have a manse.

Jade’s Luck: Can we pry the bag open and take a look?

A-Dom: (To Tiger) Can’t you put your head in it and look around?

Tiger very carefully and delicately (and buying a lot of successes with second Excellency, and getting a total of 10 successes), opens the top of the bag and peaks in. 

Liz: You put your charm list in your ipod?

Dan: Like you wouldn’t if you could?

A-Dom: I am not sharing a manse with Jade’s Luck.

Jade’s Luck: What?

A-Dom: He’s eyeballing my hearthstone.

Jade’s Luck: You would get monkey servants.

Inside the bag Tiger sees a block of Orichalcum, Moonsilver, Starmetal, and Jade.

Tiger: So, A-Dom, you can have what’s in this bag, or the Hearthstone.

A-Dom: Hearthstone!

Tiger: Sure?

A-Dom: YES!

A-Dom guards his hearthstone. Tiger takes Gareth and Jade’s Luck to another room, and explains the that the Hearthstone is related to death. He also tells Gareth what is in the bag so he can find a proper replacement weight.

Tiger: Do we really want him to have that?

Jade’s Luck: Well on the one hand, we rightfully don’t trust A-Dom. As he is a total  up...

Gareth: We are all  ups. There is no real distinction there.

Jade’s Luck: Well the rest of us don’t barter away mortal’s lives that he doesn’t even have...

Tiger: I feel like taking this hearthstone just because he wouldn’t let me have the one I wanted before.

Ryan: That was my fault? That Jahar got it?

Jade’s Luck: I don’t want this hearthstone, he seems really attached to the idea. And if he finds out that you knew the nature of the stone... or if he find out the nature of the stone (which he will) and then jumps to the conclusion that you kept this information from him intentionally, which would be totally correct, he’s going to be even pissier, and more loose cannon then he already is.

Gareth: He already knows that Tiger hides things from him. He already
suspects it. Remember the notes...

Jade’s Luck: I would say if you want to keep this hearthstone away from
A-Dom, you need to make a very good argument for Gareth or Bianca to have it. Because if you take it, it won’t go well at all.

Ryan: Ah, Dan’s Achilles’ Heel: Thinking and Talking.

Tiger: Well I actually don’t care, I mostly want to keep it away from him out of spite.

So the group decides that A-Dom will get the Hearthstone, and Tiger will get the bag of magic materials (Which he will promptly give to Gareth), and that all the other arrangements would stay the same.

Dan: We’re going FORWARD now.

Ryan: At this time, but we are going to come back to this point again and again and again, because you are a bastard.

The group successfully removes all the items and replaces them with Gareth’s weight substitutions, in perfect unison. Gareth and Jade’s luck bobble theirs a little bit, but the pins don’t explode.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 12, 2007)

_Synopsis of 4/23/07_

*DO NOT MAKE LISTS. They are like little pieces of mind-.
Subtitle:  So we going sit around here all day or rip a hole in Creation?
Subtitle: Yes, Motherer!
Subtitle: The Group Unity Speech.
-By AlwaysToast*

A-Dom starts walking around the manse with the hearthstone. He notices that it tends to vibrate at certain times. He eventually figures out that this is a hot/cold message as he looks for where to attune the Hearthstone. He eventually finds a small unused stairway that leads down, and down deep under the manse.

He eventually finds a little room with a pedestal that has a skull on top, with a place in the skulls mouth to fit the Hearthstone. A-Dom takes a long time to attune the manse. Eventually he hears a humming noise come from the building.

A translucent image of a man appears next to A-Dom.

Image: The Emergency Protocols have been Activated.

A-Dom: Oh .

Image: You have been identified, and as you are activating this tomb, things are clearly going horrible wrong in the west. Repair crews have been released. There are currently 2 functional Manses, in the Wyld repulsion system. The other 18 will be repaired, shortly. Also as per the Wretch of Winter’s instructions, the Sapphire Sentinels have been released to cleanse all non-believers.

A-Dom: Oh god.

A-Dom then sees a counter (written in light in the air):
Time till Cleansing Complete: 2 minutes
Time till Cleansing Complete: Calculating
Time till Cleansing Complete: 2 hours
Time till Cleansing Complete: Calculating
Time till Cleansing Complete: 2 days
Time till Cleansing Complete: Calculating
Time till Cleansing Complete: 2 years
Time till Cleansing Complete: Calculating
Time till Cleansing Complete: 2 minutes

A-Dom: Oh .

Time till Cleansing Complete: Calculating
Time till Cleansing Complete: 2 decades
Time till Cleansing Complete: Calculating

A-Dom: STOP!

Image: The emergency protocols can not be stopped once activated. As something is clearly very wrong.

Ryan: Format c:/

Image: Further proof of the emergency. Six of the irremovable objects have been removed.

A-Dom: Can we just put those back? Hello? Anything?

The image fades.

A-Dom: .

A-Dom looks at the counter again, it is still changing up and down at random. A-Dom runs as fast as he can back up the 30 flights of stairs.

A-Dom (Yelling and incoherent): Sapphire guards killing everyone. Non-believers. You know. People gonna die!

Jade’s Luck: What?

A-Dom: I attuned the Manse and the Wretch of winter decided that... that... things have gone poorly... and there is a wyld repulsion system.

Jade’s Luck: Is it working?

A-Dom: There is 2 of 18 active.

Jade’s Luck: So we could fix the other 16?

A-Dom: Potentially. But that’s not the problem. The problem is the emergency protocol goes into... something... then the Sapphire guard goes in and kills all non-believers.

Jade’s Luck: What is a Sapphire Guard?

A-Dom: You know, I have as much information as you.

Gareth has a vision of a 30ft tall statue. He then tells the others about it.

A-Dom: Good! It will be easy to spot.

Jade’s Luck: As it slaughters everyone?

A-Dom: Just the non-believers. So pretty much everyone these days... Wait, everyone on elemental island, Hoen-ba, and my island are OK!

Tiger: And here we thought we hadn’t converted anyone.

Jade’s Luck: You have any other ideas about how this manse works? Since you control it now and are using it to destroy creation?

A-dom thinks about it, and figures out there are some easier ways out that he can open up. So they can get back up to the top room of the building. So they could avoid the tubes they came down through, but not the one tube filled with downward pointing pins.

The group spends a great deal of time arguing about how to get out of the tomb without the possibility of destroying all of Sijan by accident. This includes discussions of going into the underworld and using Tiger & Jade’s Luck’s Manse to teleport back (and hence causing a random wyld rip in creation).

During the arguing Tiger is sent out to do a few things: Get rope. Get money and give it to Fatty and the remaining ex-pirates, and tell them they might be left behind. Tiger also decides to steal a jaunty hat while he’s out around town. He of course looks like someone else while doing this. It’s late at night when he gets out.

Tiger sees the Shinning Mask of Heroic Justice patrolling around the Wretched Tomb, in a wide loop, around the very large building. He appears to be re-assuring everyone that the evil tomb is being watched. He can also see there are gangs of people trying to find bodies among the section of Sijan destroyed by pins.

Ryan: Just think about how ed up the pin market is now!

Liz: (deadpan) Yes, you have wrought both economic as well as physical destruction. Go you.

A-Dom: (Yelling up the shaft at Tiger): DO you see any 50ft tall statues wandering around?

Tiger shuts the lid, and ignores A-Dom. He then goes down avoiding anyone who might be a Death Knight. As the group figures the Mortician is probably not happy with them destroying a large part of the city.

A-Dom: We’ve let Tiger out alone without a leash. He may never come back. (Pause) Where are the rest of them. That’s the question to ask.

A-Dom and Jade’s Luck start wandering around the manse looking for anything else of value. After a few hours Jade’s Luck finds a Map Box, just like the old one they had, that was crushed along with the boats (as it was in the Grumpy Craftsman). It has the same ancient map inside. The water and land still look very real on the map.  She promptly shows it to the others.

A-Dom notices something is different. There are these little tiny blue men. One by the Swiftstone Archipelago in the North East, one by the Island of Tombs (east side of the west), one near Abalon (in the south). And one far out in the west near the Dragon Spine Archipelago.

A-Dom: Oh god, we’re ed! They are in the west.

Jade’s Luck: What?

A-Dom: You don’t see those tiny blue ant sized things, under the blue water? Owe. I’m confused. The world doesn’t look like this.

Gareth: Maybe they are too.

Jade’s Luck: So some of them may have already gotten to their targets because their targets are closer.

A-Dom grabs the map and shakes it. The water in the map sloshes all over the place. The water eventually settles back down and nothing on the map has changed.

Jade’s Luck: I don’t think we have 2 weeks for you to learn a spell anymore.

A-Dom: So we are going to use those 2 weeks traveling towards the west?

Jade’s Luck: (to Gareth) Is this worth putting a rip in Creation for?

A-Dom: How do we stop 5... I don’t know where anything is... we have ether 2 years or 2 days... but still... they don’t appear to be moving very fast.

Dan: I say leave it to the Lunars.

Alex: I’m ok with that. But we should warn them at least.

Jade’s Luck: What constitutes a non-believer? Belief in what?

Gareth remembers Wretch being a Zealot for the worship of the Unconquered Sun.  

Gareth: (to A-Dom) He’s opposite of you. He’s fanatical.

A-Dom: We have things we have to do here.

Jade’s Luck: We can come back here later.

A-Dom: We need the skull (GM note: they have the agreement, but haven’t dug it up yet), there are the lanterns...

Jade’s Luck: We could write a non-binding list of things to come back and do.

A-Dom: You have no idea how lists work, do you? Lists: DO NOT MAKE LISTS. They are like little pieces of mind-. If you make a shopping list and die on the way to the store, you’re ed.

Gareth: Who came up with these rules.

A-Dom: Probably me.

The group starts arguing about taking Bianca back with them. The group decides to risk it (after a LONG argument) thinking that Bianca might have been to Elemental Island in a past life.

Jade’s Luck (to Bianca): OK, this might work. But you might land in the ocean if the island has moved.

A-Dom: This map was made by Khodak. We should find them!

Gareth: Which one of us was Khodak?

Jade’s Luck: (to Bianca) And if it doesn’t work you may be stuck here for a month.

A-Dom: (to Bianca) Does your book talk to you?

Bianca: What?

A-Dom: Not talk to you, out loud. But you know, talk to you. Address you by name? Hey how are you? It apparently reads me like a book...

Dan: In Soviet Sijan the book reads you?

Jade’s Luck: A-Dom is a book?

A-Dom: One that should never be read by anyone. So... ripping a hole in creation huh?

Jade’s Luck: Well I think we should all talk about this first...

A-Dom: Welcome to the dark side.

Jade’s Luck: I’m going to fix it too. Later.

A-Dom: I’m sure it won’t appear somewhere full of mortals. (Everyone groans)

Ryan: (to Liz) Bet I limit break before you!

Tiger comes back, ties the rope off, lowers the rope down and climbs 
down into the room.

Tiger: Hey I got a kicking new hat!

Jade’s Luck: We found a map, and there are little blue guys swimming to assorted islands. If they are the sapphire killers of all non-believers, this might be worth ripping a hole in creation to get back.

Tiger: Well if they kill all the non-believers it will be much easier to take over.

Gareth: Number of believers... VERY SMALL!

Jade’s Luck: The whole wyld encroaching on areas that are not populated.

Tiger: This map was made by someone named Khodak!

A-Dom: Yea we noticed that. So we going sit around here all day or rip a hole in Creation? Boy, don’t get to say that every day. How long will it take to get back normally?

Everyone: Months!

A-Dom: Rip that puppy open.

A-Dom goes down to the lowest room and finds the countdown:
Time till Cleansing Complete: 29 years, 3 days, 6 hours, 9 seconds.

A-Dom runs back upstairs.

A-Dom: Ok, this thing is not totally accurate. But it looks like it will take 29 years until all the non-believers are dead.

Tiger: That’s when it’s done. I think it’s starting the work right now.

A-Dom babbles incoherently, sounding a lot like Jahar.

Tiger: Did that make any sense to anyone?

Jade’s Luck: I think that would have made sense to Jahar if he were here.

Gareth: I understood it!

Jade’s Luck: You poor, poor man.

Gareth: What he’s saying is if we rip a hole and go through, we can come back much easier next time.

A-Dom: We need to come back and make nice nice with the Mortician. Maybe not in public. But you know, try to not upset him.

The group realizes that the closest island they have visited to Sijan is a month’s travel to the south. So Tiger is sent out again to give the Pirates a note, to tell them that they are definitely being left behind, and to visit an island near Sijan.

A-Dom: Who here can I throw really high into the air and they would survive? Or at least find a way to survive on the way down? 

Gareth: Why?

A-Dom: I want to throw someone out of the hole.

Gareth: Why wouldn’t they just use the rope?

A-Dom: What rope?

Tiger (who is climbing the rope): You know they would splatter against the lid at the top right?

A-Dom: Oh right.

Jade’s Luck: Why don’t we just portal out from here? 
A-Dom: Portal?!? I don’t understand what you are saying.

Jade’s Luck: We go East, YES?

Tiger: (To A-Dom) Go sit in a corner while we make decisions.

Jade’s Luck: Why do you want to leave the manse before we teleport?

A-Dom: (to Gareth) Do you remember that guy you threw a mug to? What did he look like?

Gareth: Yea he was kind of short/tall... he was a motheer.

A-Dom: See I knew it when I saw him.

Gareth: But he had a beard.

A-Dom: They all have beards, or don’t. STOP giving things to THEM.

Jade’s Luck: They would be a lot less annoying if they were actually trying to do something for creation.

A-Dom: What if there are s and there are just holes...

Gareth: There are s and buttholes?

Jade’s Luck: Like Solars and Anathema?

A-Dom: (Very happy): YES! There are Motherers and Those guys. Two different groups with the same powers. I need to write that one out. It makes perfect sense.

Tiger goes out and visits the nearby island (would be 2 hours walk each way) and talks to the ex-pirates. When he gets back, the group argues more about going out first before using the portal.

Jade’s Luck: I would rather have to travel for a month later then risk killing all the mortals in Sijan now.

Tiger: What’s the problem? We already killed a quarter of them.

Jade’s Luck: Gareth! Help!

Bianca: (to Jade’s Luck) I’m with you on this.

A-Dom: Lets just rip a hole in creation.

Jade’s Luck: YES!

The used the Elemental Island Hearthstone to rip a hole in creation, a giant Wyld portal opens up in the room with them.

Jade’s Luck: Integrity Protecting Prana! Now!

Tiger: That includes you A-Dom!

A-Dom: This is going to close right? The hole in creation isn’t going to be left inside my manse right?

Everyone runs through.

They end up on Elemental Island in the portal room. A monkey butler comes running into the room with a tray full of lemonade.

MB: Drinks? You look parched.

Jade’s Luck: (to butler) Thanks. (To Bianca) See monkey butlers.

A-Dom: You haven’t seen any dead monkeys recently have you?

MB: What a terrifying thought!

Jade’s Luck: A-Dom stop scaring my monkeys.

A-Dom: But I want a monkey zombie.

The butler monkey goes running away in fear.

A-Dom: (Yelling after it) Not you! Unless you die soon.

Jade’s Luck: You’ll have to go find your own monkey.

A-Dom: Ok.

Gareth: Off this island.

Jade’s Luck looks at the map. She notices there is a ‘You are Here’ X on the map. On the map they are south of the Tomb Islands, and north of The Neck. The group argues for a while and realizes that the map has changed a great deal, and hence the Sapphire Sentinels are way far away from actual human settlements. As at least 2 of them are in the wyld.

A-Dom: We need to pick up a few of these and drop them on the blessed isle.

Tiger: Why do we want to give them maps?

Gareth: He means giant statues that kill non-believers.

Tiger: That makes more sense then giving them maps.

Gareth: Didn’t you say something about wyld repulsors?

A-Dom: There are 18, and 2 working. I don’t know.

Gareth: Well if they start working the map is going to change again.

A-Dom: Ok, well I guess I’ll just have to take on 16 more manses. I don’t mind.

Gareth: NO. No doubling up until everyone has one.

A-Dom: What?

Gareth: We’ve had this discussion before. It always revolves around Tiger wanting another manse.

A-Dom: I guess that in general sounds fair.

Gareth: I’m going out into the forest now. A-Dom, come along.

A-Dom: Why? You don’t get blind faith anymore. That’s right because you tried to get me killing pirates.

Gareth: Carry lumber.

A-Dom: Oh, ok. Umm... what are we doing with the lumber?

Gareth: Building a bridge.

A-Dom: So you’re making a ship!

Gareth: Yes.

A-Dom: Excellent. I’ll be right back.

Jade’s Luck takes Bianca around to talk to the elementals. Tiger realizes that when the Demon was picking the poisonous plants for Jahar he was carefully picking them, not eradicating their root systems. Jade’s Luck orders a special dinner to be made by the staff. Everyone gets their favorite food. Jade’s Luck orders Eggs for A-Dom.

Ryan: Eggs. It’s like a baby that never was.

Tiger goes to bed.

A-Dom runs off into the woods to find where the monkeys bury their dead. He does in fact find the ‘Monkey Graveyard.’ He then promptly builds a 4 armed skeleton monkey. As he wants to have a 4 armed monkey butler, for his manse... in the east.

So the scout monkeys come to find Jade’s Luck and Tiger.

Scouts: Evil! Black Magic! Graveyard!

Jade’s Luck: Who?

Scouts: Evil Black Magic Person!

Tiger gets up, upset. Tiger and Jade’s Luck follow the monkeys back to the Monkey Graveyard. They can see necromantic spell casting in the distance. They show up just as A-Dom finishes.

A-Dom: Moohahahaha! My greatest creation ever! A butler with 4 arms! Now you do what I say! (A-Dom looks at Jade’s Luck) I had to carry tar for Gareth.

Jade’s Luck: And you had to do that here, and freak out all of my staff?

Zombie Monkey Butler waves at them with both of his right arms.

A-Dom: Who’s upset now?

Jade’s Luck: The monkeys!

Tiger: You defiled their graveyard. You had your chances to have this manse. But Nooooooo....

A-Dom: I wanted an Undead monkey. (To the monkey) Flip him off! All 4 of them.

Jade’s Luck: (to the Scout Monkey): What would be the right repentance for this?

Scout: I don’t know! I’m just a monkey! That’s freaky! It’s up to you.

A-Dom: But I do it with Humans all the time.

Scout: Humans, not our business.

A-Dom: I’m not picking on you guys.

Jade’s Luck: I’m setting this down here and now: No poaching on the Monkey Graveyard.

A-Dom: So if a monkey dies outside the graveyard...

Tiger sends the monkeys to go off. In the distance they can hear the scout monkeys telling the other monkeys to not die.

Jade’s Luck: No creating undead monkeys on this island.

A-Dom: Oh I got my monkey.

Jade’s Luck: Because you might end up with something in your food you don’t like.

Tiger: You have to keep him out of sight of the monkeys.

Jade’s Luck: Could you make him a big hat to hide under?

A-Dom: A yellow one?

A-Dom then starts explaining to the undead four armed monkey about how he will be butling.

Jade’s Luck: (to Bianca) This is why we don’t encourage him. I would also think about a deep and thorough burial of anything you don’t want him to think about animating. (To A-Dom) No more!

A-Dom: I just wanted one. I need to get tar. An undead’s place is to carry tar.

Jade’s Luck: Is Gareth around?

A-Dom: He’s over there, planning, talking about math, boring stuff. But this should be a huge bridge. I’m looking forward to it. (A-Dom walks over) Gareth I got that monkey butler you wanted.

The four armed monkey butler zombie waves at Gareth.

Gareth: I hope you don’t upset Jade’s Luck with that. Oh, Hi Jade’s Luck.

Jade’s Luck: I assume he’s blaming you as usual. Cause that’s what he does. Bridge? I don’t think we have enough wood for you to build a bridge to Atlantis.

Gareth: You people don’t understand the concept of Jokes, do you? You see... there is this concept called Jokes. A-Dom wants to make them...

Jade’s Luck: He’s not very good is he?

A-Dom: Have you seen the Underworld? Joke gone too far...

Jade’s Luck: So it’s? actually a different B word. Like a Bar, or a Brothel.

A-Dom starts looking really confused.

Tiger: Boat.

A-Dom: Obviously these are your circle-mates. Because I don’t remember any of you. So there must be another circle out there that I’m in.

Gareth: You’re part of another circle?

A-Dom: You’re part of another circle!

Gareth: Really! Excellent! Hey, maybe Jahar just mind-ed us into thinking he was part of our circle. Maybe we’re not a circle at all.

A-Dom: That makes so much paranoid sense. (A-Dom rambles incoherently about Bianca for about five minutes. Until everyone is looking at him strange.) I am not Jahar now!

Dan: So is Jahar’s Circle Abyssals or Infernals? I wonder who he sold
out to.

Jade’s Luck says she is going off to check on the towns on the island, including the uninhabited ones.

A-Dom: (Blurts out) There is a demon summoning circle down there! I’m telling you now because Jahar isn’t around anymore.

Jade’s Luck: Is this something Jahar made? (A-Dom nods) Was this before or after I told him No Demon Summoning on my island?

A-Dom: I’m not sure.

Jade’s Luck: Yea... so where is this exactly?

A-Dom explains where it is in the cave city of Vancouver. He then offers to show Jade’s Luck exactly where it is. He then gives a rambling explanation of how Jahar used it to summon a demon, including sound effects for the demon. The summoning circle is carved into the floor of a building. Jade’s Luck has A-Dom smash the circle into dust.

A-Dom: Hahahaha! I’m doing evil for good! Wait...

Jade’s Luck: I thought you were doing it because it was Jahar’s?

A-Dom: Yea, whatever.

A-Dom goes back to help build ‘the floating brothel.’ Jade’s Luck starts thinking about how that would be a viable business idea.

A-Dom gets back to Gareth.

A-Dom: Sorry Gareth, I got distracted. I was busy destroying the Circle. Not the Circle circle, but the summoning Circle that Jahar had.

Gareth builds a small (capable of carrying 15 people) fast boat. Which can be sailed or rowed. There are a set of oars designed for A-Dom to row with. He then builds all the parts for a second boat (basically identical to the first), which will be stored inside the first boat.

Jade’s Luck visits the town of London and everything is going OK there. She hangs out with them for a few days. She works on reinforcing their religious beliefs in the Sun.

A random discussion comes up which Liz basically states: Mind ing one person is ok if it saves you from killing them. Mind ing an entire congregation is a bad long term plan.

After a few days, after the boat is finished:

Gareth decides to talk to Dillon (Ceri’s Mentor) about the Sapphire Sentinels coming to kill all the non-believers. Tiger decides that he doesn’t want to be anywhere near Dillon when Gareth tells him this information. This ends in A-Dom accusing Tiger of being a Motherer. Jade’s Luck points out that they can omit that the giant statues are in fact their fault.

Jade’s Luck: Lets go Ask Opec if he’s a big blue statue first! ‘Hey Opec, are you a big blue thing? Oh and this is Bianca!’

So the circle decides to travel to Opec’s island, using the Wyld Portal, before they go to talk to Dillon. The group remembers, when they get there, that Gareth’s small boat is still tied up at the dock on Opec’s island. Jade’s Luck tries to talk to Opec. She gets a mumbly incoherent response.    Bianca puts her hand on Opec after being encouraged to by Jade’s Luck.

Bianca: You know anything about the big sapphire guys who are trying to crush non-believers?

Opec: Yup.

Bianca: Would you like to share? Help us stop them?

Opec: Yup

Bianca: Will you?

Opec: You have to do something for me first.

Bianca: Oh.

Opec: Yea, my rock experiment seams to be falling through.

Bianca: (to Jade’s Luck) He wants something.

Jade’s Luck: Everyone wants something from us. Find out what.

Opec: Bring me 3 pages from the Great Library on Atlantis.

Bianca: When do you want them by?

Opec: When do you want the information?

Jade’s Luck is trying to figure out why Opec won’t talk to her, but will talk to Bianca.

Jade’s Luck: Why does he talk to her and not me?

A-Dom finally makes a past life roll.

GM: Do you want to buy Past Lives now?

Ryan: Yes Motherer!

A-Dom’s eyes roll back into his head as he has a past life vision.

A-Dom: You have to WANT to learn Sorcery!

Gareth: How do you know that?

A-Dom: Cause I saw it! I was standing next to a Dawn caste. He told me. I was shorter. I don’t have a lot of details.

Bianca: (to Opec) Is the Library in the Underworld? Will it count if we bring pages out of the underworld to you?

Opec: Yes it is in the underworld. No it won’t count.

Bianca: Do you know anything about the 18 non-functional Wyld Repelling thing station maybe?

Alex: Well she is filling Jahar’s roll.

Bianca: We here there were two buildings that were repelling the wyld and 18 more that were non-functional. What do I need to do for you to find out about those? Yes?

Liz: See we were worried that you would miss Jahar.

GM: I can hardly tell the difference.

Opec: The Statue from the Town Square of Yew.

Bianca (to Jade’s Luck) The Statue from the Town Square of You.

Jade’s Luck: Is it still existing or we going to have to put it back together from chunks?

Bianca: Does it exist?

Opec: Far as I know.

A-Dom (to Gareth) We’re ready to get going right?
 Jade’s Luck: (to Opec) Nice mumbling to you again.

A-Dom (to Gareth) So what’s your Solar name going to be?

Gareth: Gareth?

A-Dom: That’s not special enough. You need to be "Gareth of the Creation" or something. "Gareth Creator of the World."
 Jade’s Luck: I don’t think we want to go there.

Tiger: Gareth Cries Over Spilt Boats.

Gareth: We have two places we defiantly should go now.

A-Dom: Yay we actually have a purpose now!

Jade’s Luck: We had a purpose before. There was a purpose to all our traveling...

A-Dom: I don’t believe you.  (Pause) Hey what happens if you walk into the portal and can’t see it?

Jade’s Luck: It sucks a whole lot for you.

A-Dom: Maybe we shouldn’t portal directly to Atlantis then. Someone may wander into it.

The group goes back to Elemental island to eat dinner. Then prepare to travel to Atlantis. A-Dom makes a ‘barrel’ by hollowing out a tree and tells his four armed monkey butler, that it is his home now. Then he puts the log on the ship that Gareth just build.  Then they travel back to Opec’s island. Then they started sailing back to Atlantis.

During the trip to Atlantis, A-Dom is staring at Gareth’s Scythe. Mostly because it’s shinny and he wants it.

A-Dom: Holy ! Don’t bring that into heaven!

Gareth: Huh?

A-Dom: Some things are better not seen in heaven!

Jade’s Luck: It’s invisible in heaven?

A-Dom: It’s written right there! (Pointing at the Scythe)

Gareth: I don’t see it.

A-Dom: Use BOTH of your eyes!

Jade’s Luck: That’s really mean. Why don’t you just make him a zombie eye he can see out of?

A-Dom: Maybe I will... solar zombie eye... (to Gareth) You don’t have any lists do you?

Gareth: Yes, building churches.

A-Dom: Oh yea, I should get on that before you die.

Gareth: (to Jade’s Luck) Yes, I know what he’s implying.

A-Dom: Oh come on. I’ve threatened to kill everyone here except for Bianca, and that’s because she’s new. (To Bianca) I’ll get to you eventually. Don’t feel left out!

Bianca: Great...

A-Dom: Apparently fate in heaven is missing fate and something something, and it shouldn’t be seen.

Jade’s Luck: Is there writing all over it?

A-Dom: Just there!

Tiger is the only one who also sees the tiny, tiny writing on the blade of the scythe.

Tiger: A-Dom’s actually telling the truth.

A-Dom: (hurt) What do you mean by that?

Jade’s Luck: You two question each other’s veracity on a regular basis.        

A-Dom: Well there is a good reason for it! He doesn’t have Veracity! He just avoids lying by not talking!

Tiger: You can’t trust him (pointing at A-Dom). He’s always stealing stuff. You can’t trust people who are always stealing stuff.

A-Dom breaks out in laughter.

Jade’s Luck: It’s not that he lies. It’s that he doesn’t volunteer information in any way shape or form. Anyway, (to Gareth) make sure people don’t see it if you take it to Heaven.

Tiger: You know, we never made it to Skullstone.

Gareth: I know.

Jade’s Luck: I know not all of you have family obligations, but I’ve been wanting to get back.

Gareth: I have apprentices I need to look after.

Jade’s Luck: You were the one who didn’t want to build us a boat to get back.

Gareth: We were in the middle of ing LAND!

A-Dom: That would have been a better argument back then.

Gareth: That was my argument back then.

Jade’s Luck: We were right by a river. (Pause, then to Gareth) You remember that little question and answer session we had in that tomb?

Gareth: Maybe.

Jade’s Luck: Do you remember what question I got right?

Gareth: No?

Tiger: None of us heard it. You got the first one right.

Jade’s Luck: Your (A-Dom) tomb, well the Wretches tomb, ask me ‘What does your group lack that leads to your acts of Hubris?’ My answer was Unity. It apparently liked it. Probably we should correct that.

Gareth: That would be a good idea.

A-Dom: I was wondering how we are breaking up over a box that holds cigars.

Jade’s Luck: Not humidor. Hubris!

A-Dom: Why are we breaking up over that?

Jade’s Luck: Hubris is pride. It’s not the ‘Hey I made a neat thing’ kind of pride, it’s the ‘haha  you all’ kind of pride.

A-Dom: Ok

Jade’s Luck: Possibly something we should correct.

A-Dom: Ok, I think I get ya now.

Jade’s Luck: Hubris is also acts that upset your god, because of your pride or stupidity.

A-Dom: More sucking up. Right. We could take over Atlantis, then he’s be like...

Jade’s Luck: I don’t think sucking up is the right sentiment. Possibly: true REPENTANCE for our stupidity and actual genuine attempt to make things right...

A-Dom: You see this? (Holding up his list) It has things crossed off of it! Only two, but damn it, that’s SOME!

Jade’s Luck: Not only repentance of deeds. But actual internal repentance.

Gareth says something only A-Dom can hear. (and the recorder didn't pick it up)

A-Dom: (to Gareth) Did I wake up one morning and  in your breakfast cereal? What the hell did I do months ago to make you turn on me like this?

Gareth: You turned first!

A-Dom: I did not, what did I do?

Tiger: You learned Necromancy.

A-Dom: (to Tiger) You know, you sit there and say NOTHING for months at a time! I quit!

A-Dom jumps off the side of the boat and starts swimming towards Atlantis. Jade’s Luck jumps off the ship too and swims after A-Dom.

Bianca: I feel closer to everyone already. Good unity speech.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 15, 2007)

_Synopsis of 5/7/07_
*Yea. But it’s written in pencil. 
-By AlwaysToast*

As A-Dom and Jade’s Luck swim away from the boat, Gareth notices that Jade’s Luck is carrying her 4ft long Orichalcum Skycutter on her head. A-Dom is someone nervous about the ‘gold shark fin’ following him.

Gareth: Jade’s Luck, you know your boomerang isn’t inconspicuous at all?

Jade’s Luck: (really fast) Yea what’s your point?

Gareth: It’s not something you should swim into the city with.

Jade’s Luck: I’m not swimming into the city.

Gareth: Oh, ok.

The boat (with Gareth, Tiger and Bianca) sails off around to the City of Atlantis. A-Dom and Jade’s Luck swim to the nearest shore (far north of the City of Atlantis).

A-Dom: Why are you following me?

Jade’s Luck: I’m not really sure. Do you mind?

A-Dom: Long as you’re not Tiger. That would have devolved into me waving at the air around Tiger, then he would have started swinging his sword at me. Then things would have become awkward. Not gay awkward, but you know. I suppose we should...

Jade’s Luck: Gareth pointed out that I’m kind of conspicuous with this (points at her skycutter).

A-Dom: You want to hide it in the bushes?
 Jade’s Luck: I’m not sure that’s the best plan?

A-Dom: Want to dig a giant hole for it? Want to dress it up as a child? Hide it on the boat?

Jade’s Luck: You want to go back to the boat?

A-Dom: I was trying to make a point... oh well. We do have work to do here.

Jade’s Luck: Well Gareth seemed concerned about it. So he won’t mind us putting it on the boat.

So A-Dom and Jade’s Luck start walking along the beach towards the City of Atlantis. They eventually decided that A-Dom should carry it, hoping that with the use of stealth charms no one will notice it.

Jade’s Luck: (to her Skycutter) Now, I’m not giving you away. I’m just letting him hold you for a little while. So don’t be nervous.

A-Dom: You’re talking to your boomerang?

Jade’s Luck: I think it would be upset if I gave it away. I don’t know if it can talk to me or not. But I can talk to it.

A-Dom: Why do all magical items have tudes?

A-Dom has to tell Jade’s Luck to walk to the docks of Atlantis, to Gareth’s boat, and he will follow her, because she can’t follow him, as he will be unnoticeable.

Jade’s Luck: So we are going to just walk right into Atlantis?

A-Dom: Why the  not? I’m half ready to just pull out my club and just beat people about the head.
 Jade’s Luck: I thought they were going to go check out that really annoying sorcerer with that really irritating name.

A-Dom: No, Gareth wants to check out the crater first.

At the end of the first day of walking. A-Dom gets annoyed, not realizing how far he would actually have to walk.

A-Dom: This is annoying. Jade’s Luck, hop on.

Jade’s Luck hops on top of A-Dom’s head. A-Dom activates all his strength and athletics charms, and swims as fast as he can. He manages to only have a light cast mark showing. A-Dom creates a huge wave behind him. The wave destroys the fleet of a small fishing village.

A-Dom: People eat too much fish anyway!

Jade’s Luck: Maybe you should swim a little slower? Like bad storm level?

A-Dom: Sorry, didn’t hear that. Want me to swim around again?

The rest of the Circle on the boat arrives at Atlantis. Gareth starts to head for his shop.

Gareth: Oh Bianca, there is a cot in the back of my place. Tiger, do whatever it is you do.

Tiger: Normally I stayed at Jahar’s place.

Gareth: You’re welcome to come back to my shop, or do whatever.

So they all decide to head back to Gareth’s shop. Gareth actually arrives home ahead of schedule (because they never made it to the destination). Things were going OK at the shop. Not everything Gareth had made before he left had sold. The apprentices had been making money doing their own work, mostly black smithing (not weapon smithing).  Taxes are up since he left. Gareth does work and trains his apprentices.

Bianca gets bored and goes shopping. Luckily, Gareth lives in the merchant’s district. However Bianca has nether Resources nor Larceny. Which limited her ‘shopping’ ability. She managed to stay out of trouble. She also saw a Dragon-blood wearing armor, carrying a Grand Goremaul, riding a horse towards the neighborhood in which Gareth lives.

Jade’s Luck and A-Dom are talking about killing children for some reason. While swimming towards the City of Atlantis.

Jade’s Luck: You’re suppose to care about children?

A-Dom: Are you sure? Cause I’m getting none of that. You see if we kill some, that just means we have to make more. Children are like smores. They are really fun to make.

Jade’s Luck: Let me try to explain this in a different way then I’ve been going for. You have to make so many children, that it’s going to be vastly inefficient if you let them get killed off casually. Creation’s population got reduced by a huge amount. You can’t make that many children if you keep killing them off too.

Ryan: (sigh) Give me a Valor roll! She’s challenging my manliness.

Liz kind of starts laughing and crying at the same time. I suspect Jade’s Luck was not doing the laughing part.

A-Dom: So I have to be more efficient! I have to find ways to make other people more efficient.

Jade’s Luck: A-Dom every living child is a potential worshiper of the Unconquered Sun.

A-Dom: Especially my children.

Jade’s Luck: You should be trying to convert them, not kill them.  You know how we don’t want to kill worshipers? (A-Dom nods) Children are just like worshipers, but dumber. So they are easier to convince. So we don’t want to kill children.

A-Dom: So we want to kill the adults?

Jade’s Luck: But the adults can make more children!

A-Dom: But I can make more children.

Jade’s Luck: But you need to have females around for that!

A-Dom: We’re just going around in circles!

Jade’s Luck: This is a productive discussion.

A-Dom: No, I mean since we started this conversation, I’ve just been swimming in a circle.

Jade’s Luck: Oh.

A-Dom: I mean it’s not like I’m making a ‘Spear of baby killing’ And lining them up and getting powers from that. I don’t go out actively looking to kill children.

Jade’s Luck: We have to teach you about Mind-ing. I have to learn myself. It’s like having a mind-club. Remember what Jahar did to your father-in-law? ‘Yes, Jahar, I will obey you!’

A-Dom: If I fall asleep while swimming, you’re going to die!

Jade’s Luck realises while riding along on A-Dom’s head. That if the Unconquered Sun didn’t tell them when he stopped them from learning new charms, then he wouldn’t tell them when they could learn them again. Jade’s Luck decides to teach A-Dom about performance using her training charm to see if it works.

A-Dom: I feel funny! Why am I learning things?!? Hey, hit me with some prayer learning next!

Jade’s Luck: Next week I’ll teach you more performance.

Tiger goes off looking for his Mentor and for Lodging. He runs into his mentor in the Inn, where he was getting lodging. He spends some time training. He explained (in general terms) what happened on their last trip to his Mentor. His mentor offers to find out where the wyld hole in Creation was created. In return for the location of the Wyld that they created, his Mentor asked him to keep the three people on a list from dying for the next week.

List:
Habib the Rug Merchant
Chris the Slave of house Cynis.
Cynis Jara

Tiger: We also seem to have this guy that nobody can remember following us around.

Mentor: You don’t say? What does he look like?

Tiger: Short/tall, fat/skinny, kind of normal looking with long hair and a shaved head...

Tiger then describes the places and actions that they have taken. Including the one A-Dom saw stab himself in the fact.

Mentor: So, what females were in the room at the time?

Tiger: Jade’s Luck and Bianca, and A-Dom.

Mentor: I’m going to have to check a few things out about that. I’ll be in touch.

Tiger goes back to Gareth’s shop. He then shows Gareth a list, written in Tiger’s handwriting.

Tiger: We have to keep these people alive for the next week.

Gareth: Habib works across the street from me. (Sees Jara’s name) So one minute after a week, A-Dom is allowed to kill her?

Tiger: I’m not telling him that! Anyway, he’s going to find that hole in Creation for us. Once we have the info, I don’t care what he does.

A-Dom and Jade’s Luck finally get to Atlantis. Jade’s Luck decides to put her Skycutter in Gareth’s back room. They get to Gareth’s shop around noon.

Jade’s Luck: Hi Gareth, I need to keep my skycutter here.

A-Dom: Hi Gareth!

Gareth’s apprentices look up at A-Dom who is holding the skycutter and waving. (They got all 10s on their awareness roll.)

Gareth: Backroom fast before anyone notices.

A-Dom: (yelling) Too late!

A-Dom walks into the back room.

Jade’s Luck: Hey Gareth, lets go fix a snack...

Apprentices: We’re going to take a break now. Ok Gareth?

Gareth: Oh yea, sure.

Jade’s Luck: (whispering in Gareth’s ear) Get them! They saw A-Dom!

Tiger leans against the door to prevent them from leaving.

Gareth: On second. I was going to ask you (Jade’s Luck) about helping train my apprentices to they can do better sales pitches.  

Jade’s Luck: I think I could do that. Certainly a requirement of my stock and trade.

Gareth: (whispering to Jade’s Luck) I have a plan for this. It’s not a good plan, but I have a plan.

Jade’s Luck makes everyone in the room calm by doing a kata. (A performance was required, and subtle, not the circle’s strong point. Sadly, Jade’s Luck botched doing her Kata)

Jade’s Luck: Hey watch this great new kata. (Botch) Ouch, my nose.

Gareth: (to apprentices) I take it you noticed my craft spirit.

Apprentice: (whispering to Gareth) There is an Anathema in the back room. He snuck in with your friends, and now they are all acting crazy. He’s got this giant golden thing with him.

Gareth: That’s a craft spirit.

Apprentice: Don’t craft spirits look like hammers and stuff?

Gareth: He’s more of an anvil.

Apprentice: He didn’t look like an anvil.

A-Dom: (muffled from the back room) Shut up, I’m an anvil!

Gareth: He’s a bit odd, but he does good work.

Apprentice: We should get an immaculate monk to make sure it’s OK.

Tiger: I’ll go get one. I’ll be right back. (Tiger leaves, and Jade’s Luck leans against the door.)

Tiger figures out how far the nearest temple is, then plans to come back in the right amount of time. Then he decides to sneak into the back room to talk to A-Dom.

Tiger: You’ve kind of caused a problem. They want a dragon-blood now. I can pretend to be an immaculate monk, but if the monk comes back without me, that’s a problem.

A-Dom: So I have to pretend to be you?

Tiger: All you have to do is look like me and be quite.

A-Dom: I can’t look like you. I can look like a person who looks like you but I can’t be you. Hell I can’t even really tell what you look like! Do I look like you yet? Do I look like you yet? Do I look like you yet?

Tiger: Ok maybe you can be the monk if we kick the apprentices out.

A-Dom and Jade’s luck do not have another conversation about killing people.

Tiger: So we’ll walk in together then kick them out of the shop because it might be ‘dangerous.’

A-Dom: I liked this plan better when I was Tiger...

A-Dom goes all monk-y (not all monkey). Tiger helps make suggestions. They both head out of the back and circle around to the front of the shop.

The group discusses making a charm that erases you from all history, including your own. So it causes amnesia. Then A-Dom needs to lean charms to brainwash people with writing he does. So he can erase his own memory, then read a book that tells him who he is (that he will magically believe). ‘You’re name is Patient Tiger, and you like to eat babies...’

Tiger: (runs back into the shop) There is an immaculate Monk coming. You all need to clear out so he can deal with the spirit.

Gareth leads everyone to the courtyard.

A-Dom: (disguised as Monk) Oogady boodgady, shook, shook, shook!

Tiger sneaks away from the group in the courtyard, and back in through the front door to explain to A-Dom how to pretend to be an Immaculate Monk.

A-Dom: I think you’re going for more detail then we actually need.

Tiger: I can see and talk to the spirits.

A-Dom: I can do that too. I just have to put blood into my eyes! Jahar showed me!

Tiger and A-Dom argue for a bit about what they should actually do.  Tiger talks to the local craft spirits, who are confused because they look nothing like A-Dom. A-Dom suggest that they stand on each other ‘like Voltron.’ Tiger wants the spirits to materialize, but appear transparent and ‘spirity.’ The spirits do their best. Gareth ushers the apprentices over.

Gareth: Is that what you saw?

Apprentices: NO, it was much uglier. Didn’t look like tools at all.

Gareth: That’s what it looks like when you don’t see it out of the corner of your eye.

Apprentice: I didn’t see it out of the corner of my eye. I saw it head on, and it was way uglier.

Gareth gives the monk a donation and thanks him. The apprentices go on break to a bar. A-Dom shadows them, looking like someone else. He then makes a concerted effort to not go into the bar and blow all of the money Gareth just gave him. A-Dom wanders back to the shop.

A-Dom: So, we kill them later?

Gareth: Nooooo, they are family.

A-Dom: I’ll find somewhere else to stay.

Jade’s Luck: I have a question...

A-Dom: No I don’t want to stay at your place.

Tiger holds up the list.

Jade’s Luck: List?

Tiger: My mentor offered to find the hole in creation that we made in exchange for keeping these people alive for the next week.

Jade’s Luck: Does he have ‘special’ powers?

Tiger: Yea, he kind of does.

Jade’s Luck: Does he know those other s? Can he tell them to cut it out please? As rental for the rest of the group’s services, maybe we can ask him for some help?

Tiger: You want to know where the hole in Creation is? This is the price of finding out.

A-Dom: Can we talk to him if we promise to not get into any combat-y situations? Pretty please? While you are sucking on his tard teat.

Jade’s Luck: He could be your mentor and our enemy at the same time...

Alex: Because we know Tiger is our enemy.

Jade’s Luck: If he is concerned about Creation, then they should stop ing with us.

The group goes into a random argument about stuff they don’t know a lot 
about. Primarily concerning the belief that the Dragon-Bloods needed to have had help from someone to overthrow the Solars. Every possible group is blamed including the Lunars.



			
				”A-Dom’s Past life vision” said:
			
		

> A-Dom turns to a Lunar and says ‘Do you know what’s going on?’ As hundreds of thousands of Dragon Bloods are charging towards him.




A-Dom: I’m pretty sure the Lunars were not in on it.

Jade’s Luck: Ok we’ll help with the list.

A-Dom: But on top of that there were other things we wanted to do here yes? (Everyone nods) What were they?

Gareth: We wanted to visit the crater. Because hey, that hasn’t gone wrong before.

Jade’s Luck: At some point I want to go see how things are going at the trading company.

While Arguing, Tiger hears something out back (triple botch). He runs to investigate. Others hear hoof beats lead up to the merchant across the street, then someone in armor get off the horse and head into the store.

A-Dom: Urge to kill... rising...

Jade’s Luck: I have developed an urge to go shopping in that store RIGHT NOW!

Jade’s Luck, Gareth, and A-Dom (pulling Bianca) head towards the rug merchant’s shop. Jade’s Luck stops to give the horse an apple.

A-Dom: (to the horse) What’s 2+2?

The horse writes the number 4 on the ground with his hoof.

A-Dom: That’s awesome. (To Bianca) Same horse.

The group sees that Jara is screaming at Habib inside the rug shop. She has her Grand Goremaul out. Jade’s Luck runs in as a ‘singing telegram’ from Jahar to Jara, trying to instill the emotion of Calm using her charm again. Everyone in the shop becomes very calm.

The singing telegram is about how Jahar holds Jara in the highest regards, admires and respects her, and wishes her well, and how he setting up a trading outpost that will do credit to their families. 

Gareth: (to himself quietly) I don’t need to get the rug merchant out... everything’s cool...

Tiger finds 2 cats fighting in the back alley. Jara tips Jade’s Luck. Then she tells the merchant she’ll be back later, and she wanders off to her horse and rides off.

Gareth: (to Habib) Hey man, what was the mater?

Habib: She was really upset because I sold her a booby trapped rug.

A-Dom starts laughing hysterically.

Habib: But I got paid a lot of money by a Pelpse.

Jade’s Luck: Maybe you have a grandmother you need to go visit?

Habib: No. All my grandmothers are dead.

Jade’s Luck: Then you need to go to their shrine.

A-Dom: (to Habib): Hey, you dropped this bag of money. I suggest you fund a vacation.

GM: Where did you get a bag of money?

Ryan: I took it from Gareth.

Alex: Gareth doesn't have that much money.

Ryan: I took it from under his counter.

A-Dom: I strongly suggest you take a vacation for a week or two until the lady has calmed down.  

Habib: That’s a good idea. When should I leave?

A-Dom: Right NOW!

Habib: Who’s going to run my shop?

Tiger: We will.

Gareth: I have an apprentice, I’ll send him over.

Habib: (still calm) Ok

While the batteries in the recorder were being changed:
Ryan: Our God is NOT a Sex position! Yes he likes to be on top. But he’s always on top!

Tiger shows up at the rug merchant shop. He has All Encompassing Sorcerer’s Sight on and sees a Death Spirit wandering off. Tiger tells the others and follows the spirit. Jade’s Luck follows Tiger and fills him in on what happened.

A-Dom: I don’t think they death spirit is going to have much to say other then ‘I was here to get someone who was going to die.’

Tiger and Jade’s Luck follow the Death Spirit until it is in a dark alleyway, as they don’t want to talk to spirits on the street.

Jade’s Luck: The Dragon Blood and Mortal, were you there for a reason?

Death: The mortal was going to die. You guys stopped that. Nothing for me to do there. I think a pigeon is going to be dying a few blocks away, can we hurry this up?

Tiger: So you don’t cause it, you’re just there?

Jade’s Luck: You’re just like a Craft Spirit, you just be there?

Death: No, I’m completely different.

Tiger: You don’t cause anything, you’re just there when it happens.

Death: Yea, basically. There are like 12 of us that have to walk around.

Jade’s Luck: So if there was no Death Spirit around they wouldn’t die?

Death: No they would still die.

Jade’s Luck: It just wouldn’t happen properly.

Death: Depends. Sometimes one gets summoned.

Tiger: Summoned by?

Death: Heaven? I don’t know.

Jade’s Luck: What if there is some kind of strange sorcery that prevents the Death Spirit from showing up?

Death: I don’t know! I’m just in charge of being there. It’s my job.

Tiger: Got a list?

Death: Yea. But it’s written in pencil.

Tiger gets a look at Death’s list. He sees ‘Merchant killed by Dragon-blood.’ As well as ‘Slave dies at Cynis party’ quite a ways down on the list.

Death: I got to go, I’ve missed the pigeon, and now there is an old guy. I really can’t miss that one.

Death Spirit wanders off.

Jade’s Luck: I guess the best way to find out about a Cynis party is to ask Mother dear. That might take a while. You want to be an innocuous bodyguard? So If I get the information you can just wander off without me being horribly rude to my family.

So they go back to the Rug shop and explain what’s going on to the others. A-Dom is busy trying to steal everything he can from the rug merchant. But not rugs because those are bulky.

Jade’s Luck: You’re trying to get Gareth’s apprentices to take the fall for your thefts?

A-Dom: There were not that many thoughts involved with it.

Jade’s Luck: Steal from people we don’t know. Not those we are in buisness with.

A-Dom walks next door to steal money to replace the money he just stole. When he gets back he finds out that the next door neighbor is Gareth’s contact. So he robs the merchant next to the contact to replace money he stole from Gareth’s contact.

A-Dom: I’m going to go take a nap. I was swimming for days.

Tiger: Who’s fault is that?

So Tiger and Jade’s Luck go to Matron Jade Fox’s establishment.

Matron Jade Fox: You have to stop going on business trips like this. Business always goes down when you’re not around.  

Jade’s Luck: Lord Jahar is off on some island setting up a trading post. He’s got a good touch with the natives there. He will be back at some point. I’m going to be taking care of things here. There may be business trips around Atlantis.

Matron Jade Fox: Terrible luck without you around.

Jade’s Luck: I heard the Cynis are having a party. I was hoping to further our business contacts.

Matron Jade Fox: I can get you one invitation.

Jade’s Luck: When is it?

Matron Jade Fox: Tonight.

Jade’s Luck: Just enough time to freshen up.

Jade’s Luck spends some more time chatting with Matron Jade Fox, then goes to change her cloths, that have been sprayed by sea salt for the last few days. She finds out that 2 girls broke their legs dancing at a party, one girl got a sociable disease and had to retire. A drunk set a fire in one of the rooms. There were two brawls in the house.

Jade’s Luck: I'm trying to make this venture profitable for all of us. It’s a lot harder then I thought it would be.

Matron Jade Fox: Maybe you should consider settling down.

Jade’s Luck: I’m still young yet. For a while I was thinking it might be better to be Jahar’s mistress for a while.

Tiger: (when alone with Jade’s Luck): Maybe we should keep A-Dom away from Cynis parties.

Jade’s Luck: Oh, yea, good idea.

Tiger: We should send A-Dom and Gareth after the Merchant to keep him safe. We can take Bianca with us to the party as another servant.   

Tiger goes back to Gareth’s shop. He finds Gareth dealing with the Apprentice who noticed all the money at the rug shop was stolen and replaced with the same amount of money, but different money.

Tiger: You two should watch the merchant. Make sure he doesn’t get killed on vacation. He only has a 2 hour head start.

A-Dom: I could steal a horse...

Gareth: Where are you going to get Oars?

A-Dom: Gareth can't hear ether.

Tiger: We found out where the slave is going to be tonight at a party. So we’ll go deal with the slave. Anyway I need to get Bianca back so Jade’s Luck can find her some appropriate clothing.

Jade’s Luck explains Cynis parties to Bianca: It’s like a lot of large mini-cows in heat running around. So watch your ass.

Tiger: Don’t pull an A-Dom.

Jade’s Luck: Cynis are very indiscriminate about what they mate with.

Gareth and A-Dom run off to find the Merchant Habib. Given the amount of money and what Gareth knows about Habib, he probably would go to island of Marcus’ Gift for his vacation. So they raced to the Docks as Habib would have to get passage on a boat to get there. A-Dom spots him as he is arranging passage. He then sees Jara on the other side of the dock.

A-Dom: Which one do we kill first?

Gareth: No killing. You are going to usher him to my boat.

A-Dom: Excellent. (Evil/crazed look in his eye) Ushering...

Gareth: We need them alive.

A-Dom: (to Habib) I suggest you take passage with us.

Gareth: Your life may be in danger!

A-Dom: In many ways!

Gareth: (Eyeing A-Dom) No, only in one very serious way. Come with us if you want to live.

Habib: Ok!

Gareth welcomes Habib onto his ship in old realm. Then they set sail towards Markus’ gift.

A-Dom: (after being on the boat for about 2 minutes) I’m bored.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 21, 2007)

_Session 47
Synopsis of 5/14/07_
*Lets find your friend and leave before I feel obliged to do something...
-By Always Toast. *

Ryan: Squirrels are a Sidereal plot! Day by day we are getting closer to finding out their names...

Gareth and A-Dom are on the boat with Habib sailing towards Marcus’ Gift. They are “sailing casual” to not draw attention to themselves.

Gareth: A-Dom make sure we’re not being followed...
Liz: Re-word that! You’re wording has to be very precise or he will sink every ship that could possibly follow you.

Gareth: A-Dom keep an eye out, and tell me if we are being followed.

A-Dom: What if they are going to the same place we are?

Gareth: Then look to see if Jara is onboard. 
Liz: Remember only you are allowed to kill Jara. In a week.

Ryan: I want that flashy thingied. 

Liz: I’m not with you, and I have no intention of killing Jara. She’s all yours.

A-Dom thinks there is a ship behind them that is traveling to the same location. So it’s kind of following them. 



While prepping for the Cynis party, Pursy’s multi-chromatic tongue lashes out and swallows Bianca, again. Jade's Luck and Tiger shrug and go to the Cynis party. They decide to go at the start of the party before the full festivities are in swing. The party is basically in the same complex as the last Cynis party, there are a number of chambers, baths, lounges, etc.

When the get past the guards who checked their invitation, they saw the next room was full of orange smoke which was spewing from pots sitting around in the room. The room was completely full of smoke. One of the hostesses noticed that Jade’s Luck and her servant (Tiger) paused just outside the smoke.

Hostess: Oh it’s perfectly safe, go on in. 

Jade's Luck: What is it?

Hostess: I’m not entirely sure. But it’s something Cujug made up for everyone’s enjoyment. 

Jade's Luck: (really fake happy voice)  Oh great. I heard a rumor about some fertility potion he made...

Hostess: Oh no, it’s not that. That’s purple. Down the hall, three rooms to the left.
Liz: I’ll be avoiding that room.

Jade’s Luck takes a nice deep breath and then walks inside. The first room is about 50ft by 50ft room with a number of tables for food and drink set up. Everyone in the room is acting normally, relaxing, talking, etc. Off one side of the room is the entrance to the baths, and pink smoke can be seen in that area. On the other side is a long hallway with a multitude of rooms each full of a different colored smoke. The smoke was wafting out of the rooms and mixing in the hallway forming a multi-colored haze. Third one on the right had purple smoke coming out of it.

Jade’s Luck starts breathing the smoke, and starts to relax a little bit. Tiger becomes really relaxed. Everything’s OK for Tiger. Jade’s Luck notices that they have good booze (and failed her temperance check) and starts drinking.

Jade’s Luck decides to interrogate (non-A-Dom style) various slaves about where the slave Chris was to be found. She starts with the slave bartender, as that is where she is getting drinks. The bartender is very relaxed... and eventually starts giving Jade's Luck information. She finds out the different rooms have been set up with different colored smokes which encourage different kinds of behaviors. She also finds out there is a slave by that name in the purple room.
Liz: We'll send tiger.

Ryan: (Speaking as Tiger): Are you a slave named Chris? Excellent. I slaughter everyone else.

Dan laughs. 

Jade’s Luck wanders up to Tiger and explains things.

Tiger: Purple is the anti-pregnancy one?

Jade's Luck: Noooooo... remember how they are blaming Jahar’s interesting offspring on that potion? Remember that whole little side issue we have to deal with? I’m taking herbs, but I don’t know if they can withstand magical... yea...

Tiger: So, you want to sneak her out now?

Jade's Luck: Do you know how to identify this person or you just have a name?

Tiger: Name on a list.

Jade's Luck: Lets find her. Then see what we can do. Can you be all sneaky? Maybe pretend to be someone who is re-assigning her to someplace that is not in this damn smoke? Pretend to be Jahar maybe?

Tiger: Umm... no. 

Jade's Luck and Tiger hear screams of pain and wimping coming from one of the rooms down the corridor.

Jade's Luck: I think we should go check that out. I think that’s our cue.

Tiger: Whatever.

They go down the hallway and find a side room full of red smoke, from which the screams and whimpering are coming. It appears to be a pain and torture fetish room. 

Jade's Luck: (to Tiger) Lets find your friend and leave before I feel obliged to do something... about...
Liz: Well I rolled 4 successes on 3 dice. Limit break time.

Ryan: Damn it. I lost. She limit broke first. 

Jade’s Luck goes into the Red Rage of Compassion. She turns from Tiger and throws her bottle full of booze at the head of the nearest torturer, using Cascade of Cutting Terror.

Tiger: (still mellow) I’ll go check out the purple room then...

Jade's Luck: (thinks she is screaming) Stop that can’t you see you’re hurting them! (However everyone just hears an incoherent scream of rage.)

The bottle smashes into a male torturer’s head, and the man starts screaming in pain, as his water aspect anima starts to flair. Jade’s Luck launches herself at him, runs up him, kicks him in the face (she misses), doing a flip, and punching him in the face (which also missed). 
All other players makes suggestions on how she should attack various parts of his anatomy and/or organs.

Liz: Wow, I associate with some rather disturbed individuals. 

Jade's Luck grabs him and slams him into a table full of torture weapons then elbow him in the back (despite the fact that he is already dead). Various people attempt to attack Jade’s Luck with assorted torture implements. Jade’s Luck’s starts to glow. 

A-Dom, on Gareth’s boat, feels there is something wrong with the world.

As Tiger is moving towards the room with the purple smoke, right before he reaches it, he notices that sunlight starts coming out of the room with the Red smoke. 

Tiger: (Yells) Chis!

Tiger then looks for anyone who responds. She appears to be “busy.” She is in a “good old fashioned fun” kind of room. She does have one arm chained to the wall. The room appears to be a normal orgy, and nobody appears to be in risk of dying anytime soon. 

Tiger: (to the room in general) Enh, you can wait.

Tiger heads back towards the room full of purple smoke. 

Jade's Luck is surrounded by various people trying to attack her for breaking up their torturing fun. One of them is standing on top of a slave who is on the floor. Jade's Luck grabs two different peoples heads as supports for he hands, and uses them like balance bars, while kicking the man on the slave twice. Killing him and sending him flying out of the room right in front of Tiger.

Tiger kills both the men Jade's Luck is holding onto by cutting them in half vertically.

Tiger: We have to go. (Jade's Luck hears incoherent mumbling from someone who is helping her against “the Oppressors.”)

Tiger hears: “I’m having such a bad day. Bring me a slave to beat! One that looks like my husband.” The voice sounds familiar. He also notices people from various rooms are looking into the corridor, due to the death screams. He also notices Jade’s Luck is smiling. Jade’s Luck goes looking for more oppressors. She finds Jara, as she is heading towards them.

Tiger tries to bonk Jade’s Luck on the head. He does very little damage. Luckily, Jade's Luck knows Tiger is not someone who is torturing people, but she does stop to look at him.

Tiger: (thinking fast): There are people in the purple room being tortured. Go help them! (Tiger points down the hall. Jade’s Luck appears to get the jest of it.) There is a girl we have to save... she’s being hit by some guy... repeatedly. 

Jade's Luck starts heading for the purple room. Jara comes into the hallway from the room with the orange smoke. 

Jara (screaming): Anathema!

Tiger: Where?
Ryan: Good cover.

Back on the Boat with Gareth and A-Dom

A-Dom: I still think Jara might be on the boat behind us. She’s sneaky. 


Jara is not wearing armor, and not carrying her gore maul. So Tiger tries to knock out Jara by punching her. While he gives her a number of small bruises, he doesn’t knock her out. Jara grabs a hold of the stone wall, and pulls out a Gore Maul (formed of stone). She attacks Jade's Luck the obvious anathema. This makes Jade's Luck notice her, and Jara is filed under Cynis and “evil oppressors” in Jade Luck’s mind, so she happily goes after Jara.  While she doesn’t manage to hit Jade's Luck, he does manage to knock them both down, as her weapon causes small earthquakes. 

Tiger: Don’t kill her! She has to live! (Jade's Luck only hears gobbly gook.) 
Dan: Wait... she doesn’t have a weapon out... she does bashing... woohoo!

Jade's Luck attacks ineffectually, but ends up standing on Jara’s Gore Maul. Tiger hops up, attacks her a few times and draws Diplomacy again. Tiger swings at Jara, but his attack is redirected towards Jade’s Luck, who he misses. Jara tries to beat Jade's Luck into the wall to get Jade's Luck off her Gore Maul. Jade's Luck soaks it but is thrown off. Tiger stops messing around and starts hitting Jara for more bashing damage. Jade's Luck grabs one of the smoking pots and throws it at Jara’s head. The smoking pot explodes in shower of essence, and doing a tiny amount of aggravated damage. As they all realized the smoke pots are in fact magical artifacts. Tiger hits Jara again knocking her unconscious. At this point, Tiger is glowing.
Alex: Tiger, glowing? Is it like the light of stars?

Red Rage of Compassion... is rather uncompassionate. Jade’s Luck grabs Jara and runs down the hall into the room full of purple smoke. She sees a number of slaves and a number of oppressors “abusing” them. So Jade's Luck uses Cascade of Cutting Jara to hit one of them. Jade’s Luck goes Totemic, so the big glowing Fox shows up. Tiger tries to grab Jara... but that doesn’t work so well. As there are hundred of images of Jara. He does manage to grab her arm as she is flying. Luckily, Tiger manages to make her hit feet first, instead of head first. So Jara was alive, although both her legs were now broken. The man she hit was dead. The slave under the dead man, was perfectly safe. 

Tiger sees three guards run into the room and try to stab Jade’s Luck, and all fail. Jade’s Luck doesn’t seem to notice the guards. The fox anima image does look at them. Tiger throws Jara over his shoulder then tries to point at Chris.

Tiger: Save that one! (Waving randomly (he botched his persuasion roll).)

Jade’s Luck grabs one of the men (nearest), and uses him “Like a seven section staff” to beat one of the other men. Chris no longer has someone on top of her.
GM: (to Ryan) I don’t know how you sleep at night.

Ryan: With a locked door.

Tiger jams a lockpick into the lock on Chris’ manacle, and pops it open, grabs Chris, throws her over his other shoulder, and runs out the door carrying both her and Jara. Tiger heads for a back entrance, by running along the walls to avoid the congestion in the hallway. 

Jade’s Luck finishes up the rest of the oppressors in the room.  


Still on the boat sailing.

A-Dom: Ok, Maybe Jara isn’t on that boat. Unless she’s being really sneaky. 



While Jade's Luck is standing there trying to decide who to kill next. A man in black appears from nowhere, pulls out a sword and stabs upwards, towards the celling. A body of a large man falls down. Jade's Luck tries to figure out if she knows the man in black, in any way shape or form. All she sees is a glowing ball of blue light where his face should be. A number of ideas pop into her head fully formed. 

Mildly stunned from this experience, Jade's Luck goes running from the room and the building. 

Tiger (who is still glowing), upon seeing a patrol of Dragon Bloods, throws Jara at them and yells “Here take care of her!” Then runs off, still carrying Chris. 

A-Dom and Gareth notice a daylight like glow coming from the middle of the city of Atlantis.

Gareth: That can’t be good.

Tiger and Jade's Luck both head into the sewers, then Tiger has a memory of the hollow area under the city. Jade's Luck eventually finds the area by following Tiger. Tiger put Chris somewhere in the undercity. Then Tiger and Jade's Luck ran into each other. 

Jade's Luck: Hello.

Tiger: Are you all psycho still?

Jade's Luck: No. Oh you have Chris? That’s good. We got her out. 

Tiger: I got her out. 

Jade's Luck: There is all this stuff in my head.

Tiger: You were killing “bad people.” 

Jade's Luck: Not kicking puppies?

Tiger: No, just bad people.

Jade's Luck: Well we never do anything! We’re always like “we should do something about that.” Then we don’t.  Well damn it, things got fixed. I’ve got this thing in my head.

Tiger: You think about that. I’ll be right back. (Tiger goes and gets Chris)

Jade's Luck: Remember the Auditor who didn’t like how we were handling the elementals? Yea, like that but kind of a Judge. That’s what I saw. With a hood on. Put stuff in my head about what we should be doing. I’ve got all these arrows...

Tiger: Someone sent us an instruction book? Do you know how we can find him so we can thank him?

Jade's Luck: Maybe go to Heaven? We need to re-arrange stuff. I think this was a sign of approval of my moving and shaking today.

Tiger: Maybe it was a kick in the pants to get us going.

Jade's Luck: That could be true.

Tiger looks at Chris, decides she’s freaked out. But “We arn’t glowing... as much.” So she should be OK about being kidnapped into the undercity by two anathema.

Still sailing towards Marcus' Gift:

Gareth: You see them any more?

A-Dom: No, but it looks like the city is in Anathema mode. Probably best I’m not around.

Tiger and Jade's Luck wait around for a few hours in the undercity, then start moving around in case investigating Dragon Bloods found the way into the undercity chasing them. 

Jade's Luck: I don’t know if anybody saw us being all shinny. Someone might be looking for us.

Tiger: Oh, I’m pretty sure people saw us.

Jade's Luck: I don’t have the sneaky stuff that A-Dom has... I might want to learn some of that.
For the record: The undercity is mostly made out of large room, about fifty feet tall, hundreds of feet long, full of giant pillars.

Jade's Luck tries to explain that the “Blue faced guy” stabbed a Dragon Blood who was against the ceiling. But she was kind of rambling, and Tiger didn’t seem to care much.

Jade's Luck: Should I make he feel Happy or Calmly terrified? Which do you think would be better?
GM: So you’re having this conversation in front of her.

Liz: Yes, it so won’t make a difference.

Tiger: So, Happy and freaked out, or Calm and freaked out?

Jade's Luck: Yea, I can’t make her not be freaked out, but I can fix her emotional state.

So Jade’s Luck decides to make her Calm. 

Tiger: So... this is day one of the week of keeping people alive.

Jade's Luck: Like when Jara tried to kill the Rug Merchant. That was terrible, since we have to keep both of them alive.

Tiger: I was referring to something much more recent.

Jade's Luck: Like what?

Tiger: Like how after she was already unconscious, you tried to kill Jara.

Jade's Luck: I tried to kill Jara?

Tiger: Yes. Repeatedly. You attacked someone else with her.

Jade's Luck: I’m sorry I missed that. That sounds very fun... I mean like A-Dom. I wonder if it’s contagious?

Tiger: Have you two been spending special time together?

Jade's Luck: No, no, no, nonononono... Especially until we sort out the guy with the face stabbing, cause I don’t want a motherer baby. 

Tiger goes to get supplies, and starts walking through the sewers. On his trip through the sewers, he ran into his Mentor.

Mentor: Since you seem to be doing well, I’m giving you the information early. But I still expect you to finish the week. The Wyld Zone appeared in the Coral Archipelago (and he gives Tiger a little map). You may want to move around some more. Whole Anathema scare. People looking for you.
	Tiger: Would it be possible for my friends to meet you sometime?

Mentor: Why do they want to meet me?

Tiger: They have some questions. About people who are hard to remember.

Mentor: I could explain it all to them. Then they will forget it. What I can do is find someone who can explain it. So No, they can’t meet me. It will just upset them. But I’ll work on arranging for them to meet someone who can explain some things to them so they can remember it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 21, 2007)

_Session 48
Synopsis of: 6/4/07_
*We have to save her, so we can assassinate her ourselves.
We don’t want it to be too obvious.
-By AlwaysToast*

Gareth and A-Dom are sailing towards Markus’ Gift, with their “good friend” Habib, completely ignoring the chaos that is happening in the city of Atlantis. Because Gareth “Has to babysit A-Dom.” The next morning they are getting near Marcus’ Gift, getting towards the port. A-Dom notices that there are a number of Aligators along the coast. He also notices that some of them are albino.

A-Dom: Look Gareth, some of those big buggers are albino.

Gareth: Is this somehow your fault?

A-Dom: (quite happy) Probably. (Pause) Probably not, I um, (pause) Dragon Bloods, maybe, you see they, (pause) I’m sorry, Jahar took over there for a minute.

Gareth: Dear god he’s developing ranged powers...

They dock, and find out there is a rather large docking fee for docking at this island, being a pleasure resort and all. Gareth spends some time stalling the dock warden. A-Dom dives off the boat, sneaks into town, steals enough money to pay the docking fee, dives back into the water, swims back to the boat and comes up behind Gareth... soaking wet, and hands him the money for the docking fee.

Dock Warden: You’re awfully wet.

A-Dom: I like a morning swim.

Dock Warden: Whatever floats your boat.

A-Dom: Water.

The dock warden walks off confused.

A-Dom: (to Gareth) Mortals are so funny.

A-Dom and Gareth force Habib to come up with were they should stay, and how much that should cost. So on the way to the Inn/Bath House, A-Dom pickpockets multiple people on the way there for small amounts each. So by the time they arrive at the Inn, he has enough to pay for himself and Gareth. Habib has plenty of money with him.

A-Dom: (To himself) That’s right, he has lots of money on him. I should be robbing him.

Habib: I can hear you.

A-Dom: Oh, sorry. No, I was saying I should open up a bath-house and rob rich people like you, with high prices.

Habib: I think you have to be a Dragon-Blood to open up a Bath House on this island.

A-Dom: Well, we’ll have to do something about that! Change the way the world works!

A-Dom notices that there are a lot of slaves on this island, and all the slaves around him become very nervous when he starts talking about “changing the way the world works” while in the middle of the street.

A-Dom: (To slaves) And by changing, I mean keeping it exactly the same.

They enter the Inn/Bath House. Walk up to the Concierge.

Habib: Hello my friend! I am hoping you have three rooms avalible for myself and my good friends Gareth and... (Habib realizes he does not know A-Dom’s name).

A-Dom: A-Dom!

Ryan: You know, I keep getting all these wonderful moments to make up a name, and I always end up giving my name.

So they pay, and slaves are assigned to them as personal servants, and to show them around. The slaves make good tour guides, telling them about the various entertainments. Baths, sex houses, gladiator pits, hunting expeditions, gambling, etc. A-Dom quizzes them on the gladiator arena and laughs a lot. A-Dom also finds out that according to the slaves albino alligators started appearing amongst the population. They also hear about the “great big one” a huge albino alligator.

A-Dom: Sounds like a nice local attraction.

Slave: Yea, sometimes people try to hunt the great big one. They tend to die. He ate a Dragon-Blood last year.

A-Dom eventually starts asking a series of complicated questions the slaves can’t possibly answer.

Slave: (depressed) I’m sorry, I just don’t know about those things. Would you like to flog me now?

A-Dom: No, that’s alright, have a muffin.

A-Dom, Gareth and Habib spend the rest of they day hanging around the bathhouse. Their day was uneventful.

Back in the Undercity, Tiger, Jade’s Luck, and the kidnapped slave Chris, are sitting around, and pursy spits out Bianca. They then moved around about every 6 hours to make it less likely that anyone would track them down.

The next day, A-Dom finds Habib in the lobby talking to some other rich merchant types Habib apparently knows. A-Dom finds out they are going alligator hunting.

A-Dom: Going after the big one?

Hunter: Are you crazy? He ate a Dragon-Blood last year!

A-Dom: It’s true, I heard about that. I still don’t entirely believe it.

Hunter: Well then, maybe you’d like to join us, test your skills. You’re a big strapping lad.

A-Dom: (totally fake sounding) Not as big and strapping as a Dragon Blood, gee wiz they are great! I’m far from a Dragon Blood.

One of the men in the group appears to be a Dragon-Blood and is looking at A-Dom like he is a prick.

A-Dom has at this point just started to pick pocket every person he passes, for small amounts, just so he’ll have enough money to pay for things. So he pays for himself and Gareth to go on the hunting trip. They hand them both a spear and a bow. A-Dom starts playing around with the bow.

A-Dom: Wow, cool. I’ve never shot one of these before.

GM note: This is sadly true. A-Dom has never fired a bow. He has Archery 5, and he’s never picked up a bow in his life. Silly Dawn caste.

Liz: Jade’s Luck is somewhere grinding her teeth for no apparent reason.

The hunting trip is taken, by wagon, out into a marshland area near the ocean. A good place to hunt alligators. A-Dom after a while finds an alligator and stabs it with the spear, through the brain.

Hunting Guide: I’ve never seen anyone kill one by stabbing it in the brain like that.

A-Dom: That’s the best way to kill it, isn’t it? Maybe it’s just a really good spear!

A-Dom pulls the spear out... the spear is making rattling noises like the shaft was split down the center by the force of A-Dom’s blow. A-Dom sees Habib down by the river, washing his hands, and he sees a huge white shape moving swiftly through the water towards Habib. A-Dom goes running towards Habib. Gareth notices that A-Dom has freaked out, and starts asking the Dragon Blood annoying questions to keep him distracted.
A-dom throws Habib out of the way. However, the big albino aligator bites down on A-Dom’s foot.

A-Dom: (Looks at his foot, looks at the crowd) (quietly) Oh right, (Screaming) Ahhhh! Help!

A-Dom is then dragged underwater by the alligator. As he gets deeper into the river, A-Dom realizes he should actually start struggling instead of just putting on a show. A-Dom, blinded by the river muck, decides to “communicate” with it by turning on his cast mark. Suddenly he is grabbed by a large hand that is also white and scally, and dragged further and faster into the water.

Ryan: I don’t know if this is an improvement or not!

Dan: Can you breath water yet?

Ryan: Nope.

Dan: Then it’s an improvement.

He is then able to breath, as he finds himself in a small underground cave with an air pocket, with a large albino Lunar, who looks like half aligator, half man.

A-Dom: Are you a Lunar.

Lunar: Yes.

A-Dom: So no then.

Lunar: No, (pause) yes!

A-Dom: Everybody who is a supernatural starts off by lying to me. Why should you be any different? Aren’t you fae, or demon or something? (The Lunar turns on his Full Moon caste mark) Ok then. How long have you been here?

Lunar: In the river... or in the cave?

A-Dom: No, in Atlantis, or I guess Marcus’ Gift.

Lunar: 200 years.

A-Dom: Damn, not long enough.

Lunar: What?

A-Dom: Oh sorry, you see we have these past lives things, and this island is named after me. I’m Marcus.

Lunar: Ahh... Marcus the Mad. You’re feeling sane though right?

A-Dom: Oh yea, I’m fine.

Lunar: Then what are you doing on MY island?

A-Dom: We’re trying to keep some guy alive.

Lunar: Why on my island?

A-Dom: Well the Dragon Blood are trying to kill him.

Lunar: Why?

A-Dom: That’s always a complicated question.

Lunar: They always are.

A-Dom: You see it was one of those guys that you see, then can’t remember.

The Lunar says something, that A-Dom forgets. The Lunar gets a little depressed.

A-Dom: He’s the only one of them that has not tried to screw us over, and has apparently helped one of us many times.

Lunar: Do you have any friends around?

A-Dom: YES!

Lunar: Are they smarter then you?

A-Dom describes Gareth, primarily pointing out the missing eye.

Lunar: You stay here, I’ll be back.

A-Dom: What you going to do? Cause they don’t know we’re Solar, and I’m all dead now because I got dragged into the water.

Lunar: Don’t worry. I’ll be subtle. (The Lunar swims away)

A-Dom: I don’t like people telling me they are going to be subtle. That’s what I say before I mess things up...

A-Dom looks around the small cave for something to amuse himself with. He finds to corpses which are devoid of possessions.

Back on land:

Dragon Blood: (to Gareth) I’m sorry your friend is dead. But you get to keep his kill.

Gareth: (somber) I’ll take it to his family.

Dragon Blood: We’d best be heading back now.

While on the wagon ride back to the city, various animals try to get Gareth’s attention. However, Gareth is... Gareth and doesn’t notice. Eventually a bird lands in his lap, dropping a piece of paper, then flies off.

Note:
You’re friend is alive.
Please leave the party.
Damn you are blind.

Gareth gets off the wagon to releave himself and tells the rest of the hunting party that he will walk the rest of the way back to town. Gareth goes behind a tree.

Lunar: You would be Gareth?

Gareth: Yes.

Wintersun: I am Wintersun. Lets go back and have a talk.

Wintersun and Gareth swim into the cave and find A-Dom with a skull in each hand.

A-Dom: (Skull1)“What’s your name” (Skull 2) “I don’t know, what’s your name?” (Skull 1) “I don’t know. Hey you’re kind of stinky.” (Skull 2) “So are you. I blame the cave...” Oh hi there!

Wintersun: He tells me you have been dealing with Sidereals. (A-Dom forgets this too. But Gareth remembers.)

Gareth: So that’s what they are called! We’ve been calling them heads.

Wintersun: Lot of people call them that too. You see one of them payed me to try to kill some fellow named Habib, but not try too hard.

A-Dom: Ahhhh! So he must have wanted us to meet. You’re here to explain stuff to us.

Wintersun: I am?

A-Dom: Tiger asked his head to tell us stuff. But he couldn’t so he got some other head to explain things to us.

Wintersun: So you think I’m just going to explain things to you?

Gareth: We are the Solar Circle of the West, and we really need more information so we don’t screw up as much.

Wintersun: I thought you were all gone.

A-Dom: We’re BACK! I was also Wretch. One of use was Yew. Yew the Necromancer, but we’re not sure who that was. And I was a little girl once. (Pause) So I heard you killed a Dragon Blood. What did that taste like?

Wintersun: Chicken.

A-Dom: I like you. Anyway, we are just down on our luck Solars trying to take over the world, and we figured we would start with Atlantis first.

Gareth: Our god is encased in soulsteel.

Wintersun pulls out a little scroll and starts taking notes.

Wintersun: Well you see I’m overthrowing this island. More specifically I’m having the slaves overthrow it for me.

Gareth: We could maybe help you with that.

A-Dom: Yea we’re all for helping with that. Slave revolts! Yay!

Gareth: We’d like to retake Atlantis.

Wintersun: So you think you could pull that off by say... next week?

Pause as the group laughs hysterically.

A-Dom: I’m sorry, we hadn’t met before. That’s just not possible.

Gareth: We’d like to take over the city of Yew first. See if we can harness the army that is there.

Wintersun: The Undead?

Gareth & A-Dom: Yea.

Gareth: Unfortunately the Sapphire Sentinels have been let loose. You should probably tell you’re higher ups that. (Wintersun takes more notes)

Wintersun: Well you see the slaves are all ready to revolt next week. If you could take over Atlantis at the same time, it would probably work out much better.

A-Dom: You’re doing a good job leading and all. All the slaves are with you, well they are all with each other.

Wintersun: I’m not a solar, I’m not leading them. I’m just giving them good ideas to work with.

A-Dom: And you’re doing a great job in your place in the order of things, very appropriate...

Wintersun: You don’t know what you are talking about, do you?

Gareth: It’s generally best to just ignore him.

A-Dom really rambles on for a while.

Wintersun: So you guys really don’t know anything about Sidereals.

Gareth: We’ve been picking things up as we go along. We know they are like us.

A-Dom: And they have been trying to kill us, and impregnate us with themselves.

Wintersun: Oh that’s never good.

A-Dom: No, no, no, yea. I’m not sure how that works.

Wintersun: Have they been ing with your fate at all?

Gareth: I think so. They always seem to show up when something bad is about to happen.

A-Dom: How do we tell?

Wintersun: Do you know what Fate is?

Gareth: No, but I’m currently outside of Fate.

Wintersun: That’s cool. Fate is an actual thing. It exists.

Liz: We can break it!

Wintersun: Think of it like a building full of rope.

Gareth: A-Dom, you are not going into it.

Wintersun pulls out some string and pokes some sticks into the mud vertically.

Wintersun: Imagine every person is a string. Every time a string meets another string they affect each other. Sometimes they cross, sometimes they entangle then separate, sometimes they entangle forever, and sometimes one cuts the other one off. Fate is everything that has happened, and is a roadmap for things that might happen.

So after a while Wintersun has a huge mass of string wound between the various sticks in a big spider web type creation. Then he takes some reeds and wraps them together.

Wintersun: This is a Circle of Solars.

Wintersun whacks the reed rope down onto the spiderweb breaking strings everywhere and making the whole thing fold in on itself.

Wintersun: That’s what you guys look like in fate. So some things are outside of Fate, like undead and fae. So when an undead kills someone. (Wintersun pulls out a knife and slashes off a string, causing the entire web to shift) Fate gets screwed up for no apparent reason that they can see. So their ability to predict fate gets screwed up whenever somebody outside of fate does something to someone who has fate.

Gareth starts laughing.

Wintersun: As far as I can tell they make most of their plans based on this thing that is Fate.

A-Dom: So if we raise an army of undead and kill a lot of people, that s up their plans something sever?

Wintersun: Yes.

A-Dom: Why do you care about your fate after you’re dead?

Wintersun: You’re fate affects the fate of everyone else. So if you die when you’re not suppose to, then you won’t be around to save a baby. Then the baby dies when he’s not suppose to, and the baby was suppose to rule the world.

A-Dom: Somebody killed the wrong person, now Dragon Blood are in control!

Wintersun: Something like that.

A-Dom: How do we get outside of fate?

Wintersun: Beats me?!? If I could do it, I would. But I have no idea.

A-Dom: I need to find something nifty to trade him (points at Gareth). Where can we go that is totally outside of fate?

Wintersun: Totally outside of fate? The deep wild.

A-Dom: (to Gareth) Is that deeper then we have been? (Gareth nods) Wow, nooooo... we’re not going there. (To Wintersun) I’m really glad you’re not an . Do you know Cerie?

Gareth: Dillan?

Wintersun: Oh I know Dillan.

Gareth: Dillan is Ceries master. Oh could you tell him that Sapphire Sentinels are cleansing non-believers. Thankfully they are very lost. But that is why we are trying to take over Atlantis quickly.

A-Dom: Quickly being in the next one hundred years. Not next week.

Wintersun: Are you sure you can’t push that up to next week? Sometime this month?

Gareth: A-Dom, A-Dom, we have a plan...

A-Dom: No we don’t. We sat down to have a plan, and Tiger interrupted, and then we went on our jolly little adventure of not killing Habib and Jara’s soon to be dead wife and a slave and... (to Wintersun) Adventure just happens to us and it just pisses me off!

Wintersun: See you’re problem is that you need to be more pro-active. Pick your adventure and go with it!

A-Dom: We’re trying to. We’re trying to inflict our adventure all over Atlantis. (A-Dom rambles about going to the East, all the wile calling it the West.)

Wintersun: I just try to talk people into things.

A-Dom: I can do that too. Just not on a large scale.

Wintersun: I like to work with the slaves. They are oppressed.

A-Dom: We intend to screw up the whole social order. Probably do something fun with the slaves. I like slaves too. I use to be a slave in a past life.

Gareth: Not so much Past Life...

A-Dom: No, not a literal Past Life, (to Garth) SHUT UP.

Gareth: Far as we know all the unbelievers will be wiped out in 27 years.

A-Dom: We plan to have Atlantis all settled by then, and control a couple other islands.

Gareth: Yea, if you can get that to Dillian as soon as possible, we’d appreciate it.

A-Dom: Say are there any other Lunars hanging around here we could talk to?

Wintersun: There is one who lives in the City of Atlantis. But he’s hard to find.

A-Dom: We’ll we’re all “hard to find.”

Wintersun: No, he’s really hard to find. He could be in the room with you, and you wouldn’t know it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 21, 2007)

*Session 48 Continued*

Gareth: So he’s like an insect.

Wintersun: No I could spot him if he were an insect.

A-Dom: I have the ability to not be me, so everything that I did before that didn’t really happen the right way.

Wintersun: REALLY? Overthrow governments, then turn on the power, so people forget that you overthrew the government.

Gareth: People remember when he turns the power back off.

Wintersun: How long can you keep that power on? Years? Years would be good...

Gareth: The problem is we all forget about him too.

A-Dom: Yes, we’d never have this conversation according to you.

Wintersun: But if you overthrow the Dragon Bloods on Atlantis, I won’t have to remember you, because everything will be going well.

A-Dom: It would be really annoying for me. Since there are things that need me to be around... We’re working on it. If I go do it alone, the Dragon Bloods will kick my ass. If my circle all comes we can deal with the Dragon Bloods, but they don’t all have the power I have.

Wintersun: Could you maybe just get the Dragon Bloods to fight each other?

A-Dom: Huh?

Wintersun: Well they don’t like each other anyway. Start a civil war.

A-Dom: That’s a very good idea actually. But I don’t think we can do that by next week.

Wintersun: Why not? You don’t think positively enough!

A-Dom: I don’t think positively at all!

Wintersun slaps A-Dom.

Wintersun: What the hell is wrong with you?!? You’re a Solar. Think Positive!

Gareth: Please don’t do that.

A-Dom: Please don’t do that. I don’t deal well with being slapped. We came here for help.

Wintersun: I’m giving you help! Clearly you need a swift kick in the butt.

A-Dom: Gareth, you need to talk to him now. (Back to talking to Wintersun) So if we’re going to take over Atlantis we’ll figure it out! We’re Solars you’re... a lunar.

Wintersun: Stop twiddling your thumbs.

A-Dom: We’ve only been doing this for 3 years! We’ve got like 997 years to go. We’re planning, thinking, evaluating, we haven’t even seen the entire island yet?

Gareth: We’d be taking over by now, but we got sidetracked by this quest from the Sidereal to keep people alive.

Wintersun: Why are you on that quest again? Oh because of a Sidereal. Have you ever thought he’s ing with you? I’ll give you a little hint, if you’re talking to them, they are ing with you.

A-Dom: His big favor is that he arranged for us to talk to you. There might also be a hole in creation that we’ve lost.

Wintersun: So your goal is to keep merchant boy alive?

Gareth: Yea, for 3 more days. We left the other two with two other people. I don’t know how that went... but I did see one of their anima flairs walking through the city.

Wintersun: Ok, I’ll keep him alive for three more days.

A-Dom: Thank you! We’ll go back to Atlantis then.

Wintersun: He’s not allergic to rope is he?

A-Dom: (Giggling) Not that I know of. (Stops giggling) He doesn’t actually know we are protecting him.

Wintersun: Well as long as Dragon Bloods or something don’t come after him, he won’t know I’m there. If he does, he’s getting tied up for his own safty.
Gareth then describes Jara, and tells Wintersun that they have to keep her alive as well.

Gareth: I don’t care what condition she is in, as long as she is alive.

Wintersun: Maiming... good... (he writes himself a note)

A-Dom: After a week, feel free to eat her.

Gareth: I thought you wanted to kill her.

A-Dom: She killed Skelly! If someone else kills her it just saves me time.

Wintersun: Ok, I’ll watch Habib, you go take over Atlantis Faster!

A-Dom: I’ll start swimming!

Gareth: We have a boat. Just don’t look like yourself. Remember you’re dead.

A-Dom changes his appearance to look kind of like Jahar, then wanders to the boat jabbering to himself. “Five even pieces, sometimes they are cherry and sometimes they are lemon.”

Gareth goes and tells Habib that they are leaving and to enjoy the rest of his vacation. Gareth and A-Dom then sail back to Atlantis.


Back in the undercity below Atlantis, the day after Jade’s Luck’s Limit Break: Tiger, Jade’s Luck, Chris the slave (who is constantly being magically calmed), and Bianca is spit out of Pursy. Tiger was just coming back from having scouted out what was going on above ground.

Bianca: What happened?

Tiger: She (point at Jade’s Luck) had an A-Dom moment.

Jade’s Luck: There were oppressors. I don’t remember much.

Tiger, Bianca and Jade’s Luck decide to have all of their conversations in Old Realm to not scare the hell out of Chris any more then they already had.

Bianca: Maybe best if you don’t remember.

Jade’s Luck: There were these slaves being tortured in a room... I guess I got a little mad. Oh Tiger you’re back. So was there any damage?
Tiger: Well you didn’t kill Jara.

Jade’s Luck: Huh? Wut?

Tiger: You seemed rather intent on that.

Jade’s Luck: Are you sure?

Tiger: YES! I had to run away with her.

Jade’s Luck: That’s not good. She’s ok?

Tiger: NO! She’s not dead.

Jade’s Luck: She gave birth to a flaming baby, I’m sure she heals fast.

Tiger: If you want to look on the bright side she won’t be going after Habib.

Jade’s Luck: That’s good! So how is the city?

Tiger: Yea... probably going to want to stay down here for a while.

Jade’s Luck: I shouldn’t really disappear for a week just after I got back... I guess I can come up with some excuse of the Anathema scare... Maybe I ran around lost... did I really attack Jara?

Tiger: Yes! Then after she was unconscious you threw her at someone.

Jade’s Luck: Did other people get hurt?

Tiger: I didn’t take a body count. I was busy running away.

Pursy: I didn’t count ether. I’m just a bag.

Jade’s Luck: (to Pursy) That’s ok, you’re a bag we don’t expect that much from you.

Tiger: We should probably move around.

Pursy: The slave looks upset. I don’t know what could be upsetting her.

Jade’s Luck tries to convince Pursy to stop scaring the mortal by talking. By talking to it at length. Tiger orders Chris to eat some food.

Jade’s Luck: There was this weird guy who showed up. I think he was from Heaven.

Tiger: Are you getting Audited again?

Jade’s Luck: It’s not some elemental civil suit this time at least. I was right those motherers are Exalts of the five maidens! I’ll explain later, lets go find someplace else to hide.

So they wander around in the undercity for eight hours. They travel through a number of gigantic caverns hundreds of yards long, with hundreds of columns holding up the ceiling.

Tiger and Bianca both get the feeling that they have traveled far, and might be outside the city. Likely heading towards the are of old library (The Great Crater on the map of Atlantis). They rest for the evening, the continue moving towards the area under the old library.

Jade’s Luck magically calms Chris again. Then she tries to be nice to her.

Jade’s Luck: I’m sure under better cercomstances we could have been good friends.

Chris: Yes, I’m sure before the demon ate your soul out you were a very nice person.

Tiger: We don’t eat people’s souls. Just those of Dragon Bloods.

Jade’s Luck: Tiger! We don’t eat anybody’s souls!

Back to talking Old realm:

Bianca: I think we are getting near the old library.

Tiger: Why would we want to go there?

Jade’s Luck: Opec wanted something from there.

Tiger: Opec is a mute . Why would we do that for him?

Jade’s Luck: Oh, Opec explained that. Unless you want to learn sorcery he won’t talk to you.

Bianca: He was going to give us information about the Sapphire Sentinals.

Jade’s Luck: Information is always good.
Liz: (without pause from the sentence above) Oooo... my dice are shinny... (pause) sorry I got distracted.

Alex: And this is why we never take over the world.

They find a lot of areas where the ceilings are crushed in, and many of the pillars are crushed or partially broken. There is lots of dust and debris around here. Like there was a giant explosion above them. They manage to find a few pages from different books. But each pages is horribly out of context.

While wandering around Bianca finds a book on a stone shelf along one wall. The book is about four and a half feet tall, three feet wide, and about 5 inches thick. It has slots for 50 hearthstones on each side. Bianca picks up the book and starts carrying it towards the others.

Book with Bianca’s legs and fingers sticking out: Look! I found a book!

Jade’s Luck: Holy crap.

Bianca: We so have to keep THIS!

Jade’s Luck: I hope there are a hundred manses on Atlantis that we can take away from Dragon Bloods. So where are we going to keep this book?

Tiger: Down here. We are not walking through town with that.

Jade’s Luck: I wonder if this is the annoying book that knows everything.

Bianca: We HAVE to take it with us.

Jade’s Luck: It’s kind of conspicuous. Maybe we should hide it somewhere. Is there someplace you would like to put it?

Bianca: Somewhere secret.

So the three of them argue about how to get the book to Gareth’s boat, and more importantly which idea is best and who can claim credit for which idea.

While killing time for the next couple days, Jade’s Luck explains this chart to Tiger and Bianca in great detail. There are circles and arroWintersun and charts.

Jade’s Luck: So I think we should start telling spirits to report to Dragon Bloods.

Tiger: I like this idea.

Jade’s Luck: That’s apparently what the Dragon Bloods are suppose to be doing. So we are going to help. Especially the really annoying ones. We’ll help them a lot. (Pause) So are we still suppose to keep Jara alive for a few more days?

Tiger: Yea...

Jade’s Luck: So what if someone is still trying to kill her...

Tiger: We’ll you’re here... and she’s being held for ransom by house Peleps. So yea, I guess I should be going back now.

Jade’s Luck: Well you’re really good at being sneaky, and you’re not know as a crazy anathema. So you can keep an eye on her.


A-Dom and Gareth get back to Atlantis, the night before the last day of keeping people alive. They find out there is an Anathema scare. A Cynis party was attacked by Anathema. Cynis Cujug was killed. The Anathema then tried to kill Cynis Jara, but she was rescued by members of House Peleps. House Peleps is holding Jara for ransom, which by tradition must be payed by her husband. House Cynis is getting irritated with house Sesus as they are unable to find Jahar.

Alex: Gareth is not laughing. Gareth has a lot of temperance.

There is a lot of stress in the city between house Cynis, Sesus, and Peleps.

A-Dom starts thinking about how to use this to their advantage to assassinate Jara while she is in custody of house Peleps and blame it on house Memnon. He then realizes that if he thought of this in a few seconds, someone in house Memnon probably already thought of assassinating Jara while she was in the custody of house Peleps and blaming it on House Sesus. Since they still had to keep Jara alive for another full day.

A-Dom: We have to save her, so we can assassinate her ourselves.

Dan: Just become a Death Knight. You’re halfway there.

Ryan: Thank you.

A-Dom explains this to Gareth.

A-Dom: My plan is to find these s, kill them, then wait, the kill Jara ourselves, because it’s easier to... something something... if they are guilty.

Gareth: What?

A-Dom: I’m sorry that was my idea. The whole timing thing is messing with me. I just want her dead.

A-Dom and Gareth head to the Peleps area of town. A-Dom spots a heavily guarded compound. A-Dom figures out that Jara is most likely in a well guarded tower.  A-Dom doesn’t look like himself and “keeps watch.” Gareth goes off to make something.

Alex: Yes I know I just left A-Dom alone. It was unavoidable.

As A-Dom is waiting around, every once in a while he feels a tiny, almost imperceptible “ting” through the ground. A-Dom stares at the ground for a bit. The ground is stone, and rather solid. Even when A-Dom knocks on the ground, which sounds solid. The “tinging” noise stops for a few minutes.

A-Dom: They are digging their way in? ing Dragon Bloods.

Ryan: This is SO against my nature. I want to push them through the rock FASTER. Go kill, kill, KILL!

A-Dom runs to Gareth’s shop to get Gareth.

A-Dom: They are digging through the ground. I need you. Now!

A-Dom and Gareth rush over to the Peleps part of town, by running through the sewers. As they are approaching they sense the Tiger is on the road above. As he is checking out house Peleps as well. Tiger checks out the tower to see what ways there are to get into the tower. There is a heavily guarded front door, and windows on the third floor and higher. Then he notices A-Dom and Gareth, and heads down into the Sewers to meet them.

A-Dom: They are below us still. I hear lots of tinging.

Gareth: Oooooookay.

Gareth remembers that this is a hollow island. That there are chambers below the sewers held up by colums. If someone were to take out one of those colums below the tower, it would be very bad for the tower. He however can’t remember where specifically there is an entrance to the undercity from here.

Gareth: There has to be a door around here somewhere.

A-Dom: I’ll spread out!

A-Dom actually finds and entrance to the undercity just as Tiger comes running up to them inside the sewers.

A-Dom: Tiger! I found a door!

Gareth: Tiger they are trying to take out support beams under the city! We have to stop them.

Tiger: Oh, ok.

A-Dom: (opens the door and screams) ASS SAS SINS!

The door opens onto a long stone staircase which doesn’t have any handrails or supports on ether side of it. It goes down about 50 ft. There are two obvious Dragon Bloods, watching two demons pound away at a gigantic column which is clearly positioned right below the tower the Jara is in.
Oddly, they all look up when A-Dom screamed ASS SAS SINS, into the giant cavernous room.

The Dragon Bloods draw weapons and prepare for combat.

A-Dom slides down the stairs as fast as he can without falling off. He summons his giant club.

Dragon Blood 1: Anathema!

A-Dom: Yup! A-Dom Anathema!

Dragon Blood 2: Wait, Why are Anathema trying to stop us?

A-Dom: Politics.

Dragon Blood 1: Politics?

A-Dom: Un-huh.

Dragon Blood 1: I guess we fight then.

Tiger: Could you wait a day?

A-Dom: Yea, actually if you wouldn’t mind waiting a day. We just need 24 hours.

Dragon Blood 1: If we wait, would you help?

Tiger: SURE! She just has to survive the week.

Dragon Blood 2: Ok, we can wait till tomorrow. (To the Demons) Take five!

Demons: Thanks boss!

Dragon Blood 1: We were kind of worried about having this thing land on us when we take it out. Can you help with that.

Tiger: Just run really fast.

Dragon Blood 2: We were just going to let the demons get crushed.

Demons: For the record, we don’ t like this idea.

Tiger: It won’t kill you permanently.

Demons: It still hurts.

Dragon Blood 1: Hey if somebody could make sure she’s in the building when we drop it, that would help a lot too. Make sure we get her. We’d hate to miss... that looks bad.

A-Dom: Yea that wouldn’t be good.

Gareth starts figuring out if this will be dangerous for the island, and he was pretty sure that would just cause a local sink hole above.

Tiger: So do you normally destroy towers to kill people?

Dragon Blood 1: No, a good political assassination like this is kind of rare.

A-Dom starts making small talk with the demons while Gareth and Tiger went back up to the sewers to talk about something.

Gareth tells Tiger about the slave revolt on Marcus’ Gift and how a civil war between the houses would be good for them and for their plans to take over Atlantis.

Gareth: We also ran into the guy your mentor sent to talk to us. He also told us a whole bunch of stuff which is really important. But A-Dom can’t remember it because he is a  head. So pay very close attention when I say this. The motherers are called Sidereals.

Tiger: I’ll remember that. (3 seconds later) Motherers are motherers. Got it.

Gareth: I’ll try someone else then... anyway we found out a lot of things.

Tiger: How are we going to frame Memnon for this? Do we have anything from Memnon to plant on these guys?

Gareth: We don’t want it to be too obvious.

Tiger: That’s why I don’t want to just stab one and leave the body laying there. I guess I’ll go steal something from a Memnon and plant it on them.

Gareth: While we were away... what was up with the fox?

Tiger: What? (long Pause) Oh yea. She had an A-Dom moment. We went to a party and there was some abuse of slaves, and she didn’t take kindly to that. So she started to try to kill Jara. That’s how Jara got beaten the crap out of, and I threw her to some Dragon Bloods, who turned out to be of the wrong house.

Gareth: Oh. So you know, we didn’t abandon Habib. We left him with Wintersun.

Gareth heads back down to A-Dom and the assassins. Tiger heads off to steal something from a Memnon. He found a cufflink that he stole off a high ranking Memnon.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 21, 2007)

_Session 49
Synopsis 6/18/07_
*Assassins 2
Subtitle: Shortly Atlantis may be becoming an unsafe place to live.
By Always Toast*

Tiger and A-Dom decide to try and get into the tower to make sure Jara is inside. Gareth stays with the Dragon Blood Assassins, and demons. Jade’s Luck and Bianca are still wandering around in the underground areas with the slave Chris. Jade’s Luck and Bianca are still speaking in Old Realm to avoid scaring Chris.
Tiger: (To Gareth) You’re job is to make sure the Dragon Blood assassins don’t leave before we get back.

A-Dom: (to Gareth) Yea! You... be a Solar!

Gareth: I can manage. 
Ryan: We get our ninja on!

Liz: Now I have an image of A-Dom wearing the skin of a ninja.

Ryan: Well if we ever kill a ninja... that would be cool.

Liz: That would be a really disgusting artifact. 

Dan: How else do you get the essence of a ninja in an artifact?

Ryan: Yea, severed heads are just too hard to carry.

Liz: I think our problem is that we would make such good bad guys.

GM: I’ve asked you to achieve world domination through any means you choose. I never said you were the good guys.

Alex: The problem is we are trying...

Dan & Ryan: Maybe YOU are trying to be a good guy. We are not. 

Tiger and A-Dom sneak up to the top of a building in the Peleps complex that is near the tower. The run and jump through one of the third story windows without being spotted. They land in a dark bedroom. They realize they are in a room full of sleeping children. They find that there are very few doors in this tower. All the doorways are covered in beaded curtains. Tiger and A-dom stop right in front of the doorway with the beaded curtains. 

Tiger: (Whispering) Do we need to kill all these children?

A-Dom: (Whispering) No, no, no. If we are going to kill children we are going to take them to the wyld. 
Ryan: I’m trying to figure out how this will not destroy our plans. God damn it... a beaded curtain. Damn it, we are Exalts!

A-Dom and Tiger manage to sneak through the beaded curtain as quietly as they can. But they do hear some stirring in the room full of children. So they head away from that room down the hallway. Tiger figures Jara is probably being held near the top of the tower. So they sneak along. A-Dom keeps hiding behind tapestries... “Because that’s what you do.” 

They find a set of stairs just as people are coming down them. A-Dom jumps up and pins himself between the walls of the corridor, and activates Invisible Statue Spirit. Tiger jumps up onto the doorframe that leads to the stairway, between the wall and A-Dom... just barely fitting.

A set of guards walks underneath them. The two guards are complaining.

Guard: Why would someone try to assassinate our hostage? We already kidnaped her. This is just silly. 

A-Dom starts wondering if he can sleep without moving... so he can sleep invisible.

A-Dom and Tiger drop down and continue up the stairs. Walking through the hallway on the fourth floor... Tiger hears “They are gone now. Lets go” as two men dressed all in black ninja outfits, sneak out of a room with a beaded curtain. 

For the record it’s 9pm. They have to keep Jara alive until midnight on this day.

Tiger: (Whispering) Maybe we should follow them to find out where she is first.

A-Dom: (Whispering) We ninja the ninjas? I like it.

The two ninjas sneak along the corridor peaking in each room then moving along.

A-Dom: (Whispering) Oh they don’t know where they are going ether.

Tiger: (real loud) Shhhhh!

One of the Ninjas whips around, and they both draw swords. A-Dom summons his club and tries to look intimidating and menacing.  One of them starts to back away from A-Dom slowly. The other one screams, wets himself and starts running away from A-Dom. 

Tiger, reacting much faster then anyone else,  moves into the room between them and the ninjas, and slides to the side as fast as he can to not be silhouetted against the doorway. He then realizes it’s a baracks like room where there are a number of guards sleeping. Tiger sneaks around the room sliding under beds and behind furnature to reach the far side of the room where there is a window. The guards do not notice him as they all looking towards the doorway where the screaming is. Tiger jumps out the window and runs up the wall using Spider Foot Style.

A-Dom smacks the screaming one in the side of the head with his club. A-Dom smashes his head clean off in one blow. There is just a giant spray of blood against on wall. A-Dom then steps right next to the door to the barracks, pressing himself against the wall, and holding his club upright agaisnt the wall. He then activated Invisible Statue Spirit. 

The Ninja who kept his head (in both ways) dived through the curtain into the room across from the barraks and disappeared into the shadows.

The guards come running out of the barrack room half dressed to see the the headless body fell over.

Guard 1: (Confused) Assassins?

Guard 2: (more confident) ASS SAS SINS!

There is a flurry of activity by the guards. 

Outside Tiger finds a small arrow slit like window that looks into the 5h floor. He can see Jara is lying on a bed, still beat up. There is a Dragon Blood dressed as a monk standing over her, poking at her with small sticks. There are also two other guards in the room. He then climbs up onto the roof, avoiding the one guard on the roof. It’s a flat roof with crenelations along the top. Tiger moves along the side of the wall avoiding the guard.

Standing in the hallway A-Dom gets to stand around watching the guards. The guards call for a Dragon Blood to investigate the strange decapitation.

Tiger climbs over the wall and down the hatch onto the 5th floor. Tiger sees the stairs that go down has a window on it, and he sees a familiar looking ninja sneaking in through that window. Tiger hides and lets the Ninja go ahead of him. Planning to save Jara if the Monk and Guards can’t handle him. The Ninja gets to the door of the room Jara is in. He starts fiddling with the lock, picking it. The door swings inwards. Tiger sees a huge wave of earth blow the Ninja backwards into the wall then slams him against the wall. The Monk jumps out of the room, bounces off the ceiling and drives his knee through his skull.

Tiger: (to himself) She seems pretty safe in there.

Monk: Drag this scum off.

A-Dom gets to stand around with the guards waiting for the Dragon Blood to show up.

Guard 1: What do you think killed him?

Guard 2: I think it was some giant guy. Serial Headcrusher. We should expect to see a lot of these.

Eventually an immaculate monk shows up. A-Dom is pretty sure he’s seen him before. He’s a member of Jara’s brotherhood, and a member of house Peleps. A-Dom thinks he may be their brotherhoods investigator. Realizing this. A-Dom decides to erase himself from all memory with Vanish from Minds Eye. So the invisible unmoving man just erased himself from all memory. 

Tiger was wondering what was going on with A-Dom... then he forgot who A-Dom was. But he could still sense a member of his brotherhood, who he didn’t know, was still in the room.

Investigator: Clearly the work of an Anathema with a big club... (A-Dom activates the charm) No... never mind. I got nothing. This is incomprehensible. His head exploded from a great deal of force... Yes, clearly anathema related. The anathema who attacked the Cynis party earlier. That’s who did it. I’ll have to go interrogate the prisoners. (To the guards) Make sure that body is properly burned.  

A-Dom starts wondering why he said prisoners not prisoner. He then sees the investigator monk walking off, and heading down the tower, not up. 

Tiger starts checking things out on the 4th floor. He sees a captain of the guard yelling at the guards in the barracks room.

Captain: An assassin gets decapitated right outside the guard room and nobody saw it or knows anything?!?

Tiger eventually moves into the room across from the barracks room. It appears to be someone’s bed room which is empty. As soon as the guards clear out of the hallway, A-Dom steps over the puddle of blood and slides through the beaded curtain into the room with Tiger. 

A-Dom: (to Tiger) I am Surf-Hawk of the Five Rivers. I’m from the East!

Then A-Dom turns Vanish From Minds Eye off so Tiger can remember him. Tiger looks confused for a few moments then figures out what A-Dom did.
Ryan: I finally used a name from my huge list of aliases. 

Tiger and A-Dom move away from the door and towards the window. Tiger explains what happened to the other ninja. He then describes the monk who was in the room with Jara. 

A-Dom: No my monk was completely different.

Tiger: She’s pretty well guarded. All we have to do is make sure they don’t sneak her out. But that’s a conversation for elsewhere. 

A-Dom: My monk said there were prisoners downstairs in the basement. They might be someone that we like. Or someone that we want to be dead. He was going to ask them about what happened, so obviously they are anathema. We got to check it out. We got time to kill.
GM note: Can you say Assumptions?

Tiger and A-Dom search the room for uniforms. They find Captain’s uniforms. They decide that a Captain is too hard to fake being. So they decide they need normal guard uniforms. 

Nothing happens outside that they see. A-Dom wipes his club off on the drapes by the window. A-Dom can see that there is a lot of activity outside on the ground. He points it out to Tiger, who agrees with him. 
Ryan: I think I blew my wad on that ninja.

Tiger: I think it’s time to just leave. 

10pm 

Tiger sneaks back up to the 5th floor and finds a servants room with livery of house Peleps. He also sees where a mop and bucket would normally sit, but they were gone. Tiger steals livery and other clothing for himself and A-Dom and heads back to A-Dom.

A-Dom: I’ll be... a large servant. 

Tiger: Guard uniforms would be better?

A-Dom: I think we should give up and go home. Because you see it’s ether going to lead to combat, or it’s going to lead to combat, or it’s going to lead to combat.

A-Dom and Tiger jump out the window onto a roof across the way. Tiger heads down to talk to Gareth. A-Dom stays on the rooftop and watches the room where Jara is being kept.

Tiger explains about the assassins attempt was foiled. There is a serial headcrusher in the city. Amazingly Tiger didn’t mention that there were children in the building to Gareth for some reason.  

A-Dom doesn’t see anything strange or note able happen while they wait for midnight to pass.
________________________________________

12:01am

Gareth: Ok you guys can start again.

Demons: (deadpan) Yay. 

Tiger: (to Gareth) Don’t you have to tell them how to do it “right” ?

Gareth, watching them, thinks they are doing it wrong. He thinks they are going to knock the building over sideways, not make it collapse strait down. Which might not kill Jara on the top floor. Gareth explains this to the demons.

Dragon Blood 1: (Yelling at the demons) You idiots! Do it right!

Gareth explains how to do it better. He then starts thinking it would be a lot faster if A-Dom was here. Gareth mentions this, so Tiger goes and switches places with A-Dom.

Tiger: It would speed things up if you were down there. Switch places with me.

A-Dom: They all look like Dragon Bloods from up here.

Tiger: We’re on the 3rd floor...

A-Dom: There is enough blur... they are all Dragon Bloods. They all should die.

A-Dom heads down to where Gareth is. Gareth explains things. He basically wants A-Dom to yank the column out quickly. 

A-Dom: (to Gareth) Is there some way we can do this and destroy everything but the basement? There are some prisoners that I think might be interesting.

Gareth thinks about it real hard. If the column were to fall strait down crushing the demons, then be yanked to the side with incredible force, it might shear the basement off before the rest of the tower fell strait down onto where the column had been. He explains it to A-Dom, including the risks of getting squished.
Dan: Back up character ready? Spent all your xp?

Ryan: My back up plan is to be a shining anathema that nobody remembers. 

So they wait for the column to collapse upon the demons. Then A-Dom grabed the pillar and runs backwards with it slicing off the basement, guards start falling down just ahead of the rest of the tower falling strait down.

Tiger sees the tower shake once, then falls strait down. The 1st floor hits, gets pancaked, then the 2nd floor pancakes, 3rd, 4th, and finally the 5th floor hits and pancakes on top of all the others.

A-Dom gets the pillar and basement stuck upright between the floor and the ceiling. 

A-Dom: (screaming to Gareth to be heard over the colapsing) We have two problems. There are no exits to the basement, and I think I just saved an Immaculate Monk.
________________________________________
Jade’s Luck and Bianca hear a crashing noise far off in the underground.

Jade’s Luck: That’s not good.
________________________________________

A-Dom and Gareth see an Immaculate Monk (the one who was in the room with Jara) stand up from the rubble with his earth aspect anima banner flaring. They also fail to notice the two Dragon Blooded assassins who were controlling the Demons, sneaking away.   

Up above, Tiger sees the hole where the tower was. Then he sees giant cracks start radiating out from the hole. Then he sees other buildings that were near the tower sliding towards the hole. One building is not moving (because the basement and pillar have been wedged under it, giving it temporary support). 

The Dragon Blood monk, jumps out of the way as another building falls down the hole on top of the tower. A-Dom throws his giant club at the monk, but misses, and the monk disappears behind a cloud of dust and rubble.

A-Dom monkey leaps and punches a hole in the wall of the basement (which is against the ceiling). A-Dom and Gareth jump up and climb into the basement. They find two servants inside.

Gareth: The entire compound is collapsing.

Servant 1: The stairway disappeared, where did you guys come from?

The servants apparently assumed that A-Dom and Gareth were Dragon Bloods, as their caste marks were glowing, and they are rather confused.

A-Dom: Where do you keep the prisoners?

Servant 2: We make sure the toilets don’t overflow. We kind of do waste management. What prisoners?

Gareth and A-Dom search the floor and find it to be mostly for storage, servants and waste management of the building. 

A-Dom: We were looking for some kind of prisoners what were being interrogated... ummmmmmm.... yeahhhhhh..... umm..... Alrick, albert, some guy in Jara’s horse pack...

Gareth: Auric!

Servant 1: He was investigating the anathema. His prisoners would be at the jail.

A-Dom: Where is the jail?

Servant 2: The government section of town... near the courts.

A-Dom: (depressed) So... not this building... but a different building... yeah....

Gareth: (to the servants) You guys should leave.

Servants: Can you get us out?

A-Dom: On one condition. You tell all the slaves you were saved by Solars.

Servants: Sure we can do that!

A-Dom: And the Solars are here to save you... from the Dragon Bloods.

Servants: Sure, whatever. 

A-Dom and Gareth each grab one and jump out. On the way down, they see that one of the additional buildings that fell onto the tower is on fire. Green fire.

Gareth: A-Dom there is green fire over there.

A-Dom: Duh, duh, da, duh, yup. Things got demon-ed up. Won’t create a wyld zone or anything. Don’t worry about it.  

Gareth: Do you know where Jade’s Luck is?

A-Dom: Do I know where Jade’s Luck is? No! I’ve been with you! We need to find Tiger. What should we do with them?

Tiger goes down to the sewers, as A-Dom and Gareth are coming up. 

Tiger: You found more pathetic life forms to take care of?

A-Dom: Yea we saved these two. The Dragon blood got away.

Tiger: What about the ones with the demons?

A-Dom: What ones with demons? Oh... the ones we needed to frame.

Tiger: So you left all kinds of witnesses? Good job...

A-Dom: Only one witness.

Tiger: The Dragon Bloods, the Dragon Blood monk, the demons, those two...

A-Dom: Demons died.

Tiger: Not permanently. (Sigh) I suppose we should leave, and not worry about framing anyone anymore because that’s obviously not going to work anymore. Find Jade’s Luck... You didn’t even look for the Dragon Blood assassins did you?

A-Dom: Hey there was a lot of stuff going on. Thing falling. Trying to save things that weren’t really there.

Tiger: So you didn’t even save the prisoners in the basement?

A-Dom: They weren’t in the basement. They are in the jail.

Tiger just walks off to find Jade’s Luck. A-Dom and Gareth go running after him.

Gareth: (irritated) Where are we going?

Tiger: To Jade’s Luck and Bianca.

Gareth: (more irritated) Where are they?

Tiger: This way!

Gareth: I need to learn a charm... right now...
________________________________________

Jade’s Luck works on telling Chris about how great the Unconquered Sun is while they are sitting around. Chris starts to really enjoy hearing about the Unconquered Sun. Since things are going well Jade’s Luck tells her, that she won’t be a slave anymore. 

Tiger, A-Dom, and Gareth find Jade’s Luck, Bianca and Chris in the undercity. It is around 2am.

Jade’s Luck: (Old Realm) This is my friend Chris. Do your best not to scare her.

A-Dom: (Old Realm to Chris) Hello Chris! I’m A-Dom! (He waves to her too)

Chris looks confused and waves back. Jade’s Luck sums up recent events for Gareth. Gareth sums up more recent events. The group continues the conversation in Old Realm.

Jade’s Luck: I was confused as to why buildings were falling down here.

Gareth: Assassins.

A-Dom: Anathema.

Tiger: A-Dom thinks there are some Anathema prisoners we should go rescue. 

Gareth: We rescued two slaves...

Tiger: There is a serial beheader running around the city. (A-Dom starts laughing hysterically)

A-Dom: I’m assuming the prisoners are going to be executed tonight. After what happened... you know... .... there is going to be a shark running around Atlantis. 

Gareth: Shortly Atlantis may be becoming an unsafe place to live.

Jade’s Luck: Is this “we should be evacuating our relatives RIGHT NOW” as in “Mother I need you to go on a vacation.”

Gareth: You see just yesterday we were on the edge of a house war.

Tiger: But now they can blame anathema. So that’s out the window.

A-Dom comes up with the idea of making the houses keep fighting by being seen publically, as an anathema working for a House. The group decides... House Sesus is the best option. Because, they know who the leader of the house is and where to find her, and they have a long tradition of actually working for House Sesus.

Gareth and Jade’s Luck decide that it would be best to get their families out of the city as quickly as possible. Taking them to Opec island, then deciding where to go from there.

Tiger volunteers to go break into Jail to find out about the prisoners, A-Dom goes to be in the same area in case Tiger needs backup. Gareth goes to get his family. Jade’s Luck goes to get her family. Bianca takes Chris to Gareth’s boat.

Jade’s Luck: Oh we have a really neat book we need to get onto your boat.

Gareth: Put it in your pocket and lets go!

Jade’s Luck shows them the book.

Jade’s Luck: I think this is your fault Gareth.

Gareth: I bet that’s the condescending book.

Jade’s Luck: Someone has to carry this to the boat, and I’m assuming we don’t want to walk along the streets.

A-Dom: You know, we need an entrance to the sewers in Gareth’s Shop. Someplace where mortal’s couldn’t use it... we could hide it under the anvil. 

The group decides to stash the book in the undercity and come back for it at some later date.

So the group heads out. There is a lot of patrols on the streets, etc. 
________________________________________

3am
As Jade’s Luck gets closer to Jade Fox’s Tea House, she realizes something is wrong. As she gets closer she can see that the tea house is nothing more then a pile of ash and rubble.

Jade’s Luck: Oh .

Jade’s Luck starts running strait for the jail.
________________________________________

3:15 am
Tiger and A-Dom get to the Jail through the sewers. Tiger decides to look like someone else. A-Dom decides to do the same.

Tiger: If trouble breaks out, I’m not sticking around. I’m going to escape as quickly as possible.

A-Dom: (deadpan) Shocking. 

Tiger gets out of the sewers and sneaks up to the less used (the door on a secondary street, not the door on a major street) of the doors to the jail. Finding the door barred from the inside, Tiger walks through the door. The goes down to the lowest level below ground. He finds a very bored guard throwing cards into a hat. Tiger uses Spiderfoot style to crawl along the ceiling above the guard. He goes to the hallway with a long series of cell doors. He realizes the cell doors appear to be made of enchanted Jade. He starts looking through the slots in the doors and finds skeletons, old guy and skeletons, crying older woman, some of the women who are employed at the tea house, skeleton, and three other people he didn’t recognize in various cells. 

A-Dom sense Jade’s Luck approching through the sewers at a very high rate of speed.

A-Dom: Oh that’s not according to plan. (Very chipper to Jade’s Luck) Hi!

Jade’s Luck: (very nervious and talking fast) Theteahousewasburneddown and Ithinktheyhavemymother wehavetorescuethem.

A-Dom: Tiger’s looking in on things. So I’m sure he’ll be running away soon.

Jade’s Luck: After he runs away we can break down the walls and rescue them?

A-Dom: (Shrugs) Sure. 

Tiger sneaks up on the guard and fatally stabs him through the chest. He then checks the prisoners log. Tiger out of pure paranoia looks up the old man first. Ulie “assisted an anathema who broke up a bar.” All the other prisoners have notes related to Anathema or heratics.

Tiger goes up to the next level and waits for a guard to get bored. Then he sneaks up and kills that guard in one blow too.

Tiger decides that it would be unreasonable and unnecessary to kill the guard dog. So he makes a muzzle out of what the guards had on them, sneaks up on the dog, muzzles it, and drags it into one of the ground floor cells before it fully wakes up. 

Tiger unbarred the door he came through then heads all the way down again, gets the keys from the guard and proceeds to let out the people on the lowest level of the jail. He finds Matron Jade and identifies her. He drops his disguise and explains they are escaping. Tiger then sends her to unlock the other employees of the Tea house.

Tiger goes into Ulie’s cell.

Tiger: Why are you here?

Ulie: I was drinking with this really ugly woman one night. Next morning I wake up and they are dragging me down here. I don’t know!

Tiger: If you can be quite and don’t make any noise I’ll let you out. Raise your hand if you agree.

Ulie and one of the skeletons raises their hand. Tiger looks at the skeleton for a second, then opens the shackle on the skeleton and Ulie. 

Tiger makes the same deal with all the other prisoners. He then leads them outside and to the sewer grate where A-Dom and Jade’s Luck are standing.

Jade’s Luck: (to Matron Jade) Where is mother? 

Matron Jade just starts weeping uncontrollably.

Tiger: (to A-Dom) I’m betting it’s not good then.

They get everyone into the sewers and close the sewer grate.

Tiger: You all can leave now, unless she (Jade’s Luck) wants to bring you with us.

Ulie: (looking at A-Dom) Do you have a sister that’s kind of ugly?

Tiger: Kind of?

A-Dom: Yea.
	Ulie: All I was doing was buying her a beer...

A-Dom: That will teach ya.

Tiger: Hit on better looking women. 

Ulie and a few of the others wander off. 

Jade’s Luck: Should we try and rescue mother? (Matron Jade cries harder)


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 21, 2007)

There. Now this storyhour is "up to date."

Paul fell behind in the synopses.  We've got a backlog to the tune of 11 sessions.  I've started working on the synopses to catch back up, but I'm working on them out of order.  I finished sessions 60 and 61 today.  I'm going to be working backwards until they're all caught up, so the next session I'll working on will be 59.  

Paul supposedly has session 50 halfway done.  I'll post it when he finishes it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 50 - Mother! Mission Accomplished!*

Session 50
_Synopsis of 7/2/07 and sub session 7/4/07_

*Mother! Mission Accomplished!
by AlwaysToast*

Tiger realizes the people who have just walked off will probably be hunted down and killed by the Dragon-Bloods for their association with Anathema. As they walk away.


Tiger: (yelling after them) Have fun at your funeral!

A-Dom: I’m going to go report now! I’ll take care of it! Don’t worry, you won’t remember me at some point.

A-Dom wanders off... ALONE.

Alex: Us incompetent?

Dan: Yes.


Jade’s Luck: So we are taking all these people to the ship?

Tiger: Yes, because anyone left behind will be found, and killed.

The skeleton nods. The group heads off through the sewers to the docks.

Tiger: (to skeleton) You can be the new team mascot.

Jade’s Luck: Too bad A-Dom isn’t with us. We could cover our tracks by destroying the sewers behind us.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gareth gets to his sister’s Sara’s house.

Sara: Gareth, it’s awfully late isn’t it? What’s the matter?

Gareth: I’ve heard from a reliable source that there is about to be a House war between the Dragon-Bloods. I think it would be best to get the family out of the city for a little while.

Sara: Where would we go?

Gareth: I know an island nearby where we can go.

Gareth manages to convince his family, and round up most of his family members. He finds out his brother is off  'in the north somewhere.' About an hour later the family is ready to leave. Gareth also gets his apprentices and Joe. Joe is all with the program, the apprentices are confused. Gareth looks at Jade’s Luck’s skycutter... and decides it’s not his problem.

Gareth’s family and the prison escapees arrive at the docks at the same time. Having 19 people, they are approaching the maximum capacity of the ship. So things will be rather cramped.

The group sails to Opec island. On the trip Jade’s Luck tells a story to keep everybody calm. As they are sailing Gareth asks Jade’s Luck to go back to the Elemental Manse to get food for the longer sailing trip ahead. Jade’s Luck agrees. However they discuss if her charm that protects an area from the wyld may in fact cause the Wyld Portal to stop working. So their backup plan becomes multiple trips.

Gareth: I think we are going to need an explanation.

Jade’s Luck: ('some other language’): How much are we going to explain?

Gareth: (Same language): I think we are going to need a full explanation.

Jade’s Luck: There is explain and there is 'explain.’ There is Jahar style explaining where people end up staring at their belly button... and there is real explaining.

Tiger: Why Don’t we take them to elemental island? There is already an uninhabited town.

The group sails for 2 days to Opec Island.

------------------------------------------------------------------------


A-Dom wanders off through the sewers. He heads towards the Sesus controlled area of town. While walking he tries to think of the best person to look like, so they can be blamed for being an Anathema.  

Ryan: Gabe is going to be pissed at me. I want to out Jahar. (Pause) Yea, I’m going to blame Jahar, because I can... and I’m A-DOM!

A-Dom 'ninjas’ around the Sesus compound. To get the lay of the land and to find out exactly where Sesus Weijin is.

Weijin: Where is Jahar?!? Someone is going to find him on whatever podknock island he is on and drag him back here by his tongue so he can pay the ransom for Jara. I will not have him destroying our alliance with the Cynis.

While he is skulking about he hears that ‘something’ happened at house Peleps. But there are no good details currently. He also hear:

Dragon-Blood: Crime wave on Marcus’ Gift. Slaves have been stealing money from everyone for days... and none of it can be found. They might be planning a revolt or something.

Guard: Do you really want to bring this to her now?

Dragon-Blood: Ok, you’re right. Dispatch two brigades to Marcus’ Gift. I’ll tell her about it when it’s a successes.

A-Dom follows the man, who leaves with two other guards who start marching, side by side, towards the docks. A-Dom wait’s in an alleyway with his club for them to walk past. A-Dom steps out behind them and takes a might swing at head level. He kills all three guards by obliterating their heads... and shoulders in a spray of blood. A-Dom leaps up to the rooftops before the bodies even hit the ground. The only witness to the slaughter is a small black cat with a white spot on his chest.

A-Dom: Damn it... I’m going to have to come back for him.

A-Dom sneaks off and cleans the blood off himself. A-Dom works on collecting things to make his Jahar disguise. He then goes about shadowing Sesus Weijin trying to find his best opportunity to make his public discussion. She of course is very active as things are going all kinds of wrong. Nobody can find Jahar, some guards exploded, etc.

The next day at around 2pm A-Dom sees a group of Peleps (Who A-Dom figures is there to tell them something happened to the Hostage) and a group of Cynis (Who are probably there to get their allies in house Sesus to actually back them up) heading towards House Sesus from opposite directions.

A-Dom uses his charm to look as similar to Jahar as possible. Skin color, hair color, shape, etc. He then uses the stuff he found to physically disguises himself to look even more like Jahar.

The two groups stop about equal distance from the gates of house Sesus. The representatives of house Sesus (including Weijin) are standing outside the gate.

Before the different groups start talking to each other, A-Dom gets on the rooftop of the building across the street from the Sesus compound and activates his Dawn Caste power, which activates his bracers so everything he says can be heard for miles, and flairs his anima banner at the same time.

GM: It’s really funny because he’s Jahar’s original caste.

Dan: It’s not just funny for that reason.

Jahar-Dom: Mother! Mission Accomplished! Peleps is taken care of!

He salutes and runs like mad! Turning off his anima (since he payed to flair it) and caste power while running. House Peleps rushes the members of House Sesus. House Sesus kind of stands there in shock. The Dragon-Bloods of house Cynis go chasing after Jahar-Dom. They run across the rooftops. Here is where A-Dom’s plan starts to show it’s weak points. As he has no escape plan.

Ryan: I try to take a sharp left turn and then... crap that will make me start glowing. Damn my caste.


The Cynis start firing arrows at Jahar-Dom as they run. One arrow hits him, and Jahar-Dom realizes the arrows have barbs growing out of them.

Ryan: If I can get them to chase me for an hour... I can get away. This is where my plan really ended.


Jahar-Dom starts running towards the northern forest, as he is constantly looking for someplace he can lose them.

GM: In trying to decide where to hide, A-Dom quadruple botches a Int + Larceny check.


Jahar-Dom decides the northern forest is the perfect place to hide. House Cynis will never find him among all those trees. Jahar-Dom found a great place to hide in the canopy of a tree. The Cynis show up and they start looking around. One of them is quite perceptive and it looking at all the trees that Jahar-Dom passed through.

Cynis Tracker: Gee, I Don’t know where he is. I guess we’ll have to start the tree clearing with... That one! (Pointing at the tree Jahar-Dom is in.)

A-Dom then sees what appears to be a thirty foot tall suit of armor made of green jade, and carrying a green jade Great Axe (built to size), land in the forest (as Jahar-Dom didn’t see him heading in by jumping).

Cynis Warstrider: Which one?

Cynis Tracker: (Pointing) That one.

Jahar-Dom: Right, he’s first.

Jahar-Dom goes after the Warstrider. The Warstrider decides to cleave the tree in half, and hit Jahar-Dom at the same time.

Ryan: This is going to hurt.


A-Dom is knocked past incapacitated in one blow. So the Cynis find ‘Wyld A-Dom’ in amongst the split tree. A-Dom starts to glow in his sleep (as he activates his healing charm) so there is no question about what he is.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

At some point during the sailing trip:

Jade’s Luck: While I was having my small fit, a guy with a blue face and a sword put things into my head that we apparently need to know. When is the slave rebellion suppose to start?

Gareth: Next week.

Tiger: Around two o’clock.

Gareth: Next week.

Tiger: Around two o’clock today.

Gareth: Oh! I’ve found out what those bastards name really are. But it’s apparently hard to remember because both Tiger and A-Dom have both forgotten. It was really hard for me to remember too. So pay VERY close attention. If you two fail... I guess I’m all alone here. They are called Sidereals.

5 seconds later

Gareth: Did you remember?

Jade’s Luck: You were saying something about Motherers?

Bianca: Sidereals got it.

Gareth: (Laughing) Hahahah, I’m not insane!

Jade’s Luck: Part of the knowledge I got is the motherers serve the 5 maidens like we serve the Unconquered Sun.

For some reason the group realized that Gareth is the only person in the party who actually has Medicine as a skill. Gareth starts threatening to force people into eclipse bound agreements to learn medicine...

Jade’s Luck uses her charms to make everyone to have the emotional state of 'calm'? for the duration of the trip.

Tiger: Once we get them to an island that they can’t escape, then we can scare them.

After two days of sailing, the ship gets to Opec’s island at the superbly well crafted dock.

Random Mortal with them: Why is there such a nice dock here?

Tiger asks the skeleton if he would be willing to hang out on Opec island. The Skeleton doesn’t have much to do, so it agrees. Tiger takes him to Opec and tells him to rest against Opec like he died there. Soon as the skeleton leans on Opec it goes shooting off into the jungle. Tiger runs over and starts to pull him off... then stops.

Tiger: Can you see Opec from here? (The skeleton nods) Great, let me know if anyone other then us visit’s here.

Tiger just leaves the skeleton hanging impaled on the tree.

Jade’s Luck: (to skeleton) Can you tell the difference between mortals and exalts? (Skeleton shrugs) Ok, you know all the people on the boat. We Don’t want them coming over here. Opec is kind of dangerous.

The skeleton does his best 'Oh really?' look, from his location impaled upon the tree. Jade’s Luck helps him down and puts him at the bottom of the tree. The skeleton takes one branch and sticks it through his ribs. Tiger explains the solar circle, and Jahar to the Skeleton, and says he’s ok. Jade’s Luck then goes into a long rant upon why Jahar is like that.

Bianca goes to talk to Opec:

Bianca: Hi Opec! I have pages for you. Where would you like them?

Opec: (Speaking inside Bianca’s head) Just hold them up against me. Oh and just put the rocks down.

Bianca does so, and the pages appear to sink into Opec’s black onyx surface.

Bianca: Oh and we found a book, it’s really big, and it has 50 hearthstone slots on each side.

Opec: That describes four books I know.

Bianca: They do anything cool?

Opec: One of them knows every thing. One of them knows most things, and one of knows things no one is suppose to know.

Bianca: How do you tell them apart?

Opec: You have to talk to them.

Bianca also finds out that they need all of the hearthstone slots filled on a book to talk to it.

Opec: So you want to know more about the Saphire Sentinals. They were created by the Wretch of Winter, Lord Lightbringer of Spring's Courage, and Evening Tide of Autumn. While they were drunk for two years. They thought it was a great idea to created 'emergency devices.' One of the things they built were the Sapphire Sentinals. Once they came out of their drunken haze, The Priestess of Summer's Fortune, ordered them to create strict limitations on when they could be used. I believe they settled upon a serious lack of faith in the true order of things in the west. That and it required that your circle went into Wretches Tomb.

Bianca: Is there anything we can do?

Opec: Convert people faster. As soon as all the non-believers are dead they will go back into stasis.

Bianca: (to Jade’s Luck) Situation normal.

Jade’s Luck and Tiger go to the portal on the beach at Opec Island and jump through to Elemental Island. Tiger orders the monkeys to make food.

Jade’s Luck finds out that when she sets the portal to the Island of Atlantis, she can’t control where on the island the portal is. The portal has a set location. The portal appears about 15ft off the ground, at the plateau on top of the highest mountain on the island (between the lake and the City of Yew). So it’s about 400 miles from the City of Atlantis.

Jade’s Luck: (to Tiger) Well, it’s going to be easier for us to get to Yew then we thought. But it’s going to take us a long time to get to Atlantis unless you can cover that distance really fast.

Tiger: (looks through the portal) About 4 hours.

Jade’s Luck: Really?

Tiger: Maybe a little longer.

Jade’s Luck: Could you carry my boomerang back?

Tiger: It will be... kind of obvious.

Jade’s Luck: I’ll take care of the food for people, and you should be back in 8 hours hopefully.

Jade’s Luck starts testing how much food she can carry through the portal without the food becoming mutated. A number of people have noticed Jade’s Luck step out of thin air, put down food and stuff, step back into nothing, come back with more food, etc. Eventually Jade’s Luck notices that many of the mortals with them have noticed. She gets Gareth while Bianca makes sure nobody has run away.

Jade’s Luck: Hey Gareth! Apparently the portal... could have been situated in a more discrete location. But we have food now. So... umm... how much full disclosure are we talking about?

Gareth: Full.

Jade’s Luck: Maybe you should put the boat off shore so the scared mortals Don’t all flee for the boat?

Gareth: I’ll do that at the last second. I’m confident I can get to the
boat before them.

Jade’s Luck makes everyone feel ‘Calm’ before explaining this.

Jade’s Luck tries to explain things ‘in a good way.’ Dragon-Bloods are not doing things right, and the Gods in Heaven sent us to fix things. Most people appear to believe that her story is plausible. The ones who do not believer her story are not running in terror or attacking (they may believe Jade’s Luck is insane, and consorting with Anathema, but not immediately dangerous).

Gareth then explains that living on this island would be very rough. A week away there is a full town set up that they can use.

People: What about the people who use to live there?

Gareth: This village is currently abandoned.

People: Why would it be abandoned?

Gareth: There was a demon attack, which we took care of... They are all gone, and won’t be coming back.

People: How did you survive fighting demons?

Gareth: We’re mighty!

People: So you’re Dragon-Bloods?

Gareth: The Gods needed someone more powerful then the Dragon-Bloods to put them back on the path they are suppose to be.

People: Why didn’t they make the Dragon-Bloods fix themselves?

Jade’s Luck: The Dragon-Bloods have stopped listening to the gods.

The entire crowd starts getting really nervous.

Jade’s Luck: Umm... it’s more like they lost their way. They can’t hear the gods. They arn?t doing their duty for creation.

Gareth: Just most of them.

People: So when are we leaving for the demon sacked town?

They plan to leave about 6 hours later to sale to Elemental island.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tiger who took the portal from Opec's Island to Elemental Island, then took the portal from there to Atlantis.  Then he ran all the way to the City of Atlantis. Tiger checks Gareth’s shop, which is just fine.  Then Tiger went to check out House Sesus. As he figures that is the only place he knew A-Dom was going. He sees that there had been a battle outside the Sesus compound recently. There are a lot of guards on patrols in the area and in the building.

Tiger then starts checking out bars trying to find A-Dom, and find out what’s been going on in the city. He finds out about the ‘Big anathema attack.’ Also house Sesus was employing Anathema. House Cynis captured an Anathema. There are also a lot of public notices about the fact that ‘everything is safe’ and there is ‘no threat of anathema attacks.’

Tiger goes to check out the Cynis area. He sees a big war strider patrolling the area. He sees servants going in and out of the area, and he pays attention to how they get in and out, and what kind of security measures are being taken.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

16 hours after A-Dom was knocked out.

A-Dom wakes up. He is on a Rack, and rapped up, toe to his neck, in razor sharp thorny vines.

GM: Perception + Occult roll

Ryan: Proper burial rights?


A-Dom realizes he is inside a demon warded circle.

Torturer: Ve Vould like to ask you some Questionz.

A-Dom: (Really Chipper) Ok!

Liz & Dan try to play A-Dom by making a barrage of suggestions, and mentioning things he shouldn’t bring up (for the GM to ask about). Ryan thanks them profusely.


Torturer: Vhat is your name?

A-Dom: A-Dom

Torturer: Who do you work for? List all you’re masters.

A-Dom: Memnon, Sesus, the Coral Archipelago, Captain Diamond Eye Tor, and the Unconquored Sun.

Torturer: So... Please explain to me in great detail you’re relationship with house Memnon.

A-Dom: That’s easy, I get abused and ed in the ass.

Torturer: You enjoy that sort of thing?

A-Dom: No that’s usually where the killing of a lot of them comes in. I got really really angry and started killing babies, puppies, people, I collapsed a whole bunch of buildings, there was an anathema scare. Do you have any water?

Torturer: No.

A-Dom: Well, I’m kind of uncomfortable.

Torturer: Vell, you’ll be dead soon. We can’t allow people like you running around destroying civilization.

A-Dom: It’s kind of pointless killing us. We just come right back in a different form.

Torturer: (Yelling out the door) Ve may have to think more about permanent storage. (Back to A-Dom) So vhat is your relationship to house Sesus.

A-Dom: Mostly beaten on and degraded, but not ed in the ass. Which is why I like them more. I worked for a lot of Mother Sesus? children.

Torturer: Vhich ones?

A-Dom: Jahar and his sister. I think I worked for the mother too.

Torturer: Please list all of the other Anathema that you know.

A-Dom: Wretch of Winter, Autumn Storm, Rosewind, Marcus the Mad, Opec, and there was this blue guy, and a green guy, and the short and ugly one, I Don’t get names all the time. Oh there is the guy in the east. Oh and the Shining Mask of Justice, if you could make sure he dies, in a really painful way, it would be nice. He said something about House Cynis, and it was NOT in a positive context. Oh, oh, oh, Sesus Jahar.

Torturer: Very interesting. Vhat are you’re goals here?

A-Dom: I want to re-arrange creation in my own ideas and image.

Torturer: (While writting notes) Destroy the world. Well at least you’re honest.

A-Dom: No, no, no, raising armies of undead... killing lots of Dragon-Bloods and mortals...

Torturer: So you are a Necromancer then?

A-Dom: Oh yea, yea, yea. Killing lots of mortals, where was I? I like all that stuff.

Torturer: Have you been supernaturally bound by anyone yet? Please list whom you are bound by.

A-Dom: Unconquored Sun.

Torturer: Demon god.

A-Dom: He’s not really a demon. He’s the sun.

Torturer: Flaming demon god.

A-Dom: Bodhivista, Jahar, and probably some people I don’t know about... the Undertaker... in the west... er east, I keep going the wrong direction. He gave me stuff. Plus I have a lot of lists. I probably also have lists from past lives.

Torturer: Anything concerning the safety and security of the Island of Atlantis that I should know about.

A-Dom: (very serious) It’s about to be ed up. You’re all going to kill each other, and we are going to help. Then we are going to come in and put things back in the natural order. And that would be with you as our bitches.

Torturer: Is there anything you would like to get off your chest?

A-Dom: (sigh) Well, I’ve stolen a lot of stuff. I really screwed up the island of Abalon because I stole the guys fancy hat and they can’t kill him without his hat. So I had to go back there after like 10, 15 years because the island was all ed up and angry, then I went and killed him, then I got thrown into jail for insulting him. But since the volcano was all mellow now, I just went to jail. Also my mom is all unhappy with me because of my choices in life. I tried to explain that I look like an anathema but I’m not really an anathema, but I Don’t know if she understood or not, so she might still think I’m an anathema. Death knights call me an anathema too.

Torturer: That is because you are an Anathema.

A-Dom: NO! I’m a Solar. Not an anathema. See it’s like death knights and anathema. There are Motherers and there are s. The s are if not with us, at least not trying to screw us over. But the Motherers are trying really hard to screw us over, and screw you over too. There was one who helped a number of Dragon-Bloods die, but he got away before I could kill him.

Torturer: And how does one spot these ‘Motherers’ ?

A-Dom: If you look back, and they are gone, you’ve been screwed. So if you look away from me, and you look back, and I’m gone, and you can’t remember what I look like. I’m a motherer.

The torturer leaves. Two other Cynis come in.

A-Dom: (Chipper) Hi

Cynis1: We feel you have been lying to our associate.

A-Dom: OK! You have charms and stuff? How are you going to beat it out of me?

Cynis1: Demons.

A-Dom is irritated that the Cynis use sorcery to summon the demon. A-Dom decides to critique their demon summoning in hopes of irritating them into screwing up. However, the Cynis make no mistakes. A demonic woman with a number of horns on her head appears at the end of the summoning.

A-Dom: I’m going to call you... Horny!

Horny: I’m going to call you my bitch.

A-Dom: I’ve been through this before. It usually ends poorly. It might end poorly for me but (shrug).

Horny: That’s really kind of the idea.

A-Dom: You know if I get free, I’ll probably break the binding circle. I do plan on killing them (he nods towards the two Cynis) you know.

Horny: How nice. Why don’t you tell me about your closest friends, or I take off a leg.

A-Dom: My drinking buddies?

Horny: The people you spend the most time with. Due to religious reasons.

A-Dom: Ok, what do you want to know?

Horny: Their names, where can I find them, what powers do they have?

A-Dom: Ok! We’ll start with Jahar! He’s one of the sons of the Sesus, he had a son with one of you’re guys, (looks at the demon) well not you’re guys, the Cynis guys guys, oh and he summons demons too, I met pointy, and does sorcery and stuff. He’s on a pirate island where you can’t do any violence on the island, but he rules the island now and he’s got a manse and he’s got a death ray, and he can fry boats that he doesn’t like from really far away. I think there are more of those two and they repel the wyld, but I Don’t know if there are more death rays. So I wouldn’t approach any islands that you Don’t know really well. They may have different things on other islands too. Jahar, lets see, Jahar has this thing where he talks, and there is stuff within that stuff, but he’s really saying something else, when he babbles about things that are unrelated, and it all comes out as one sentence, and it really doesn’t make a whole lot of sense. Like he will say ‘I have pants on that are for Workday, but they are slacks because it’s Frenzy day.’

The demon gets bored and cuts off one of A-Dom’s legs. Looks at it.

Horny: I know someone who would like this. (Looks at the cynis) Can I keep it? (The cynis nod)

The demon stuffs the leg behind her back, under her cloak, and it appears to disappear.

A-Dom: I hope it’s not a Yozi.

Horny: No.

A-Dom: You still want to go on about Jahar or you want to change subjects.

Horny: What do you find most painful? Let us visit that.

A-Dom: (false enthusiasm) Great. Yea... that would most likey be then, humiliation and or butt sex.  Anything degrading, backflips, saying I should push a boat, having sex with a corpse in public, making me do things I Don’t like to do. Repedative things.

Horny: (to the Cynis) We’re going to need more corpses.

A-Dom: (actual enthusiasm) Yes! That’s a good idea!

Horny: (to Cynis) Possibly any violent sex types you have.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tiger has been sneaking around the Cynis part of town, eventually sense A-Dom. However he can’t get an exact location of where he is. But he figures that A-Dom is inside a 5 building compound, and is likely above ground level.

Tiger wait’s for a servant to go out on an errand, then abducts them on their way back. He convinces (torturers) them into telling him what he was doing. After he finds out the person he abducted was a slave he ‘goes light’ on the torture. The slave went out to get milk, and was going back to Cynis Nopo. Tiger finds out how important or liked the slave is. Tiger then steals his cloths, ties him up, and leaves him someplace ‘where he will be found before he starves to death.’

Tiger sneaks into the compound disguised as the slave bringing the milk back. He easily gets past the guards.

Tiger gets inside the compound and can feel that A-Dom is inside a Manse with five towers. Tiger figures out that the Manse is related to Sorcery, and probably has magically shielded rooms in it. The towers also have no windows, and the towers have pointed roofs, not flat tops. So Tiger walks in through the main floor entrance between two braziers which spout green fire every once in a while.

Tiger activates all seeing sorcerers sight, to observer the braziers. He determines that they are essence vents, and they are not an active guardian system. If they are part of a defense system, they need to be activated by the controller of the manse.

Tiger enters a big entrance area. He entered from the north. There are double doors on the west, south and east wall.

A-Dom gets a sense that Tiger is ‘somewhere’ nearby and that he is lower then A-Dom is.

Ryan: I’ve always known Tiger is lower then me.


Tiger goes left. He looks at the door and notices they have slightly different essence flows. One is orange and one is pink. He carefully listens to each door and hears nothing. Tiger opens the door on the left. He finds a waiting parlor.

It’s a square room with double doors on each wall. Tiger decides to go to the edge of the building then follow the edge until he finds a stairway to a tower. However he realizes there is a door on the north wall of this room, but there are no other doors on the north exterior face of the building.

Dan: Now I feel compelled to destroy the building now just because I Don’t like how I think this works.


Tiger doesn’t step through into the Parlor. He closes the door and opens the door on the right. He sees a completely different room, a Kitchen. It is also square, with double doors on each wall. It also appears to be co-locational with the parlor.

Tiger goes to check the other side (west). He opens the right door and finds a guard room, with a number of guards in it.

Tiger: I have milk to take to the kitchen, but I Don’t know where that is. This place is confusing.

Guard: Come in here.

Tiger walks in, and the door closes on it’s own behind him. The guards take him to the left (south), through the right door, and he ends up in the kitchen. However Tiger can’t tell what side he’s on (but it’s the west die). The guards tell him to drop the milk off, and go back through the door he came through on the right side. As that will return to the main entrance.

Tiger thanks the guard. The guard goes across the room (east)  and through the right hand door.

Tiger looks up the chimney in the kitchen, and doesn’t see sky. Tiger starts to wonder if A-Dom is worth this much irritation.

Tiger eventually figures out essence flow colors by poking through different doors. Pink is public areas, brown are transitional or causeways (halls, stairs, etc), orange doors are utility (kitchens, bathrooms, etc), and red are living areas (bed rooms, guard rooms, dinning rooms, etc).

Tiger starts going through brown doors. He finds a long corridor full of doors, with three other brown doors in it. He searches the brown doors until he finds a set of stairs that go up. At the top of the stairs he finds an archway, not a door.

Tiger looks in and sees an alchemy lab, that is square, with double doors on the other three walls. He finds sparkly brown, sparkly pink and sparkily orange doors. Tiger opens a sparkly orange door, and he sees an alchemy lab. He also sees the back of someone who looks... suspiciously like him.

Tiger grabs some supplies from the Alchemy room, so he has something to ‘deliver’ if he is caught by anyone. He grabs some ‘acid,’ and viscous goo, and a jar of eyeballs. He then tries to burn a book with the acid he’s found. He puts that acid down and tries to find better acid and tests all his likely acid until he actually finds acid.
------------------------------------------------------------------------


Horny: Good News! We’ve found someone to watch you be tortured.

A-Dom: Oh, it needs to be witnessed?

Horny: Because you need to be humiliated.

A-Dom: Oh, yes, yes, yes, I’m with you now. But you already have two people watching this already.

Horny: But we wanted your mother to see this.

A-Dom: Of course... . (To Horney) That was a good one. I’m impressed. Was it you’re idea or the Dragon-Bloods?

Horny: Mine! They can’t come up with this kind of evil.

A-Dom: Good, congratulations, I’m impressed.

Horney: We will have to heal you a bit so you can survive the torture.

A-Dom: I once got healed by a Death Lord. It hurt like a motherer.

A-Dom starts screaming as the demon heals him and it feels like lava running through his veins.

A-Dom: Oh... ahh... that?s some loving right there.

Horney starts to get ready to torture A-Dom some more.

A-Dom limit breaks.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tiger opens another sparkly orange door. He can see a room with two archways and two double doors (one that he is looking through). One archway goes to a set of stairs, the other goes to a room from which he can hear A-Dom screaming. Tiger can also see the backs of two Cynis who are looking through the archway.

Liz: Maybe if you die, you’re mom will Exalt with you’re shard!

Ryan: You know you’re suppose to be on my side.


Tiger gets out his artifacts, including Diplomacy.

Tiger: I take it the Anathema is in there?

Cynis1: (without turning around) Oh yea. Getting ready to have some fun with him.

Tiger: Oh really, I guess I showed up just in time to rescue him then.

The two cynis turn around, Tiger waves at them, steps back threw the door slams it shut, then runs to the brown door and runs threw that before the Cynis can get into the room he is currently in. A very complicated chase starts in a non-linear space. Tiger’s plan is to double back to the room A-Dom is in. However, Tiger realizes that the doors change color after door has been opened and closed. Tiger however has the advantage, as he is looking for a place and the Cynis are looking for Tiger who is constantly moving.

A-Dom flexes all his muscles at once, then tries to slide out of his bonds really fast when he contracts them. He manages to get all the way out of the vines and freed his hands. His one leg is still attached to the torture table.

Dan: Flail around like Jar-Jar in Episode one.

Ryan: You’re not helping my case.

Liz: You should never really use a combat description with ‘like Jar-jar’ if you want it to work.


A-Dom hops off the table, and then picked up the table, then throws himself, and the table at the Dragon-Bloods in the room with him. However A-Dom totally misses (1 success on his attack).

Ryan: Am I nude? Why do I ask? I always end up nude when I limit break.


------------------------------------------------------------------------


Tiger enters a storage room with a lot of stuff in it. Some of it looks familiar, like A-Dom’s armor, cloths, etc. Tiger stuffs everything he can into his backpack then starts looking for another orange door.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Horny: Why Don’t you come back inside the circle?

Of the two Dragon-Bloods in the room, one tries to run, and one tries to say and deal with A-Dom. A-Dom hops up and whacks the one that is going to fight him with the table, and misses (he is less proficient at flailing things attached to his leg then Jar-jar), then summons his club and swung the Dragon-Blood that is running.   The Club hit’s the Dragon-Blood, but doesn’t take him down.

The courageous Dragon-Blood tries to grapple and throw A-Dom (not realizing how dumb this is). A-Dom counter attacks. The fleeing Dragon-Blood got away and closed the door. So A-Dom slams the Dragon-Blood in front of him into the door the other Dragon-Blood fled threw, hoping to destroy the door. Tiger, running towards an orange door, sees the door fly off it’s hinges as a body flies past him. Tiger also sees essence starting to sparkle around the doorway. Tiger then sees A-Dom smash the demon binding circle on the floor to free the demon (as A-Dom figures the Demon will kill people if it is freed). The entire floor falls away where the demon summoning circle was. The demon (with A-Dom's Leg) falls out the hole that was just created.

A-Dom looking down out the hole sees the city as if he were at the top of a very tall tower. Mortals running around like little ants.

Tiger: Are you ready to leave yet?

A-Dom jumps threw the hole in the floor giggling manically. The table still attached to his leg, goes with him. Tiger also notices the essence crackling in the building is getting worse. Tiger realizes the building is going to go kaboom if Gareth is not here, which he is not.

Tiger runs over to the hole and looks out, and sees the ground far below. So of course he jumps out. As he looks back he sees there is a hole in the middle of the air.

Tiger has a Past Life vision (due to a botch):


> He remembers standing next to an incarnation of Gareth and someone else and seeing an explosion, possibly a building, way off in the distance.
> 
> Past Tiger: So how big will the explosion be?
> 
> ...





Ryan: I’m getting Yozi points. Totally.


A-Dom as he’s falling decides to collapse the area, by plowing threw the lower exterior of the manse, which is below him, and possibly continuing into the sewers. He smashes threw the top of the manse. He enters into three or four different room, at one time, it’s very confusing, and he blows threw that room too, and lands on the floor, which appears to be solid earth. A-Dom notices people outside, and has the overwhelming urge to kill.  Instead of going threw the door, A-Dom hit’s the wall with his club and tries to hit the people outside, baseball style. He kills two people. A-Dom goes hoping out of the Manse, with the table still attached to his leg.

Tiger comes out of his vision as he takes a header into the ground. Luckily Tiger doesn’t take too much damage. Tiger sees the Manse appears to be ‘falling out of elsewhere’ into itself. He sees the essence flairs begin.

Tiger gains two points of Limit, as his rescue plan has been totally ruined.


A-Dom monkey leaps into the air, looking for mortals to smash. He sees the large residential area near the manse, jumps up again. On his way down he smashes the table into the mortals/ground, smashing the table into pieces. A-Dom begins attacking buildings trying to knock them over.

Tiger chases after A-Dom, and uses the power of his Manse and opens the Wyld Portal right in front of A-Dom as he is charging a building. A-Dom finds himself standing inside the Manse on Elemental Island (A-Dom did not activate IPP until he was on the other side). A-Dom turns around, sees the portal, and the people who he wants to kill, and tries to runs right back threw.

Tiger tries to jump threw portal (also without activating IPP). Tiger and A-Dom run into each other, in the middle of the Wyld Portal. Tiger attempts to do a flurry of attacks on A-Dom. A-Dom uses Counter Attack.

Massive rules lawyering about how the combat resolves takes a half hour to actually deal with this one exchange of blows. Many, many, many dice are rolled.

Tiger manages to knock A-Dom unconscious. A-Dom only manages to wound Tiger. Tiger lands inside the manse, grabs A-Doms ankles and drags him back into the manse one second before the portal closes.

Tiger drags A-Dom to one of the rooms and drops him on a bed.

Ryan: You know, Tiger is always around to knock people unconscious when they limit break. Clearly Tiger is causing us to limit break.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

Placeholder for Session 51, should it ever get written.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

Placeholder for Session 52, should it ever get written.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

Placeholder for Session 53, should it ever get written.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

Placeholder for Session 54, should it ever get written.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

Placeholder for Session 55, should it ever get written.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 56 - Mind if We Flashy-Thingy This?*

Session 56

_Synopsis of 10/01/07_

*Mind if We Flashy-Thingy This?
Subtitle: There are twenty different ways to get there, let’s discuss them all.
-By Ao the Overkitty*


For the next six days, Gareth was horribly overworked.  Each day was filled with rebuilding the city, learning a charm, trying to stabilize the city’s bureaucracy with Jade’s Luck’s help, healing Tiger, and getting to know his new wife.  He found out her name was Gredel.

The short term plan was Jade’s Luck was learning Socialize Essence Flow, which would effectively allow her to mind small groups of people.  Tiger, A-dom, and Bianca moved ahead to Graynery to make sure things were going okay there.

A long discussion about how it would take to accomplish things and when they should meet up.  Eventually, it was decided that the fastest way to do things was to ride the A-dom express to the Wretched Swamp.

After a long discussion, Tiger and A-dom ran to Graynery with Bianca riding A-dom.  They found the town was more heavily armed than normal (extra two hundred guards), but no army was stationed here.

This was the part of Atlantis that Bianca was from, so she took the lead.  The thing that stood out the most about her at this point was the two thugs she had with her.  She looked around and saw that things were a little abnormal here, because of all the troops in town.  The farmers appeared to be rather nervous and unhappy.  She realized all of the guards were clearly from House Sessus, who were originally a very small part of this region.

She went around town and mingled.  She found out that people were a bit peeved that Sessus had moved in and set prices, but everyone was confident they were going to sell everything this year.  People were worried about the war in Atlantis and it sounded like it was still pretty chaotic there. Markus’ Gift had been taken over by slaves.  People were worried that one of the other houses was going to come over and try to take over Graynery, which would go badly.

Back in Eastport, Gareth got to know a bit more about his wife.  She had been a serving girl before.  She had no highly abnormal interests for a commoner.  She was a nice, little fifteen year old wife.

Jade’s Luck went about mind-ing a magnitude three group of the leaders of the town and their lackeys to accept their rule as a good thing and help run things.  And a very good job she did of it, too.

One day, a large line formed at Gareth’s door and said, _So, you’re in charge.  What should we be doing?_

Gareth instructed them to keep the city running.  They had been an import/export city, which wasn’t happening right now.  He had them set up the shipyards for increased production.  He set his wife in charge of a committee for city beautification.  He then set up several urban projects and used previously collected taxes to pay for it.  He activated Bureau-Rectifying Method for the reconstruction and committed the essence to it.

After the six days or so, A-dom and Bianca returned.  It was made clear to the leaders by Jade’s Luck that she and Gareth were the ones who were in charge of the town, not the others.

Jade’s Luck: Do we want Jahar to educate the children?

Gareth & A-dom (and Dan): NO!

Dan: Those poor children!

Jade’s Luck and Gareth hopped on the A-dom express with Bianca and they stopped at the water manse.  Jade’s Luck asked a water elemental to tell the hermit that she was here to see him.

The hermit swam out and got onto the shore, being perfectly dry.  He asked how things went.  She told him they had East Port pretty much under control and that they were headed for the Wretched Swamp now.  She told him there would be kids later and asked how many he wished to instruct.  He said no more than twenty five at a time.  She said they hadn’t taken a census yet, but had five kids for sure.  She said they had them doing urban renewal at the moment.

Jade’s Luck asked A-dom how Graynery was.  He said it was okay, lots of Sessus, people fixing prices.  They chatted a little more with the hermit.  She asked him to keep an eye out for explosions and let them know.  He wished Gareth many fat, happy children.

They then headed on the Wretched Swamp.  On the way, they somehow got to talking about Dreary and his mittens.  A-dom wondered how he got knitted artifacts.  They cut around the butterfly fields of Flatfields.

A-dom stopped at the edge of the swamp and the others dismounted.  A skeleton stood up and greeted them.  They told him that they were headed for the Manse of a Thousand Empty Bottles and that they didn’t need a guide.  When asked whom they should say is coming, A-dom said _A-dom and Friends… Jahar’s acquaintances_.  A-dom praised Yew a short conversation about Yew was then had.  A-dom mumbled something about storming another Solar’s town with an army of Undead.

Gareth: Another *Solar’s* town?

A-dom: What?  You didn’t hear that. I mumbled.

Gareth: I can’t see.  I can hear just fine.

Viney: Even I heard that.

There was a conversation about storing shiny things in eye sockets, whether Viney wanted a new master, and that bad things happen to those who don’t answer the questions.  Viney pulled out a white jade and a green jade coin and put them in his eye sockets.  Viney told A-dom it wasn’t advisable to sleep with the dead.

As they walked, A-dom noticed numbers floating in the air above the area where they knew the Wretched Tomb to be.  The numbers were bluish and counting down (27.32.16.xx.xx).  The last groups of numbers were hard to make out as the very last group were counting down very fast.  Jade’s Luck commented that they must have something to do with A-dom’s Sentinels.  A-dom took offense at that.

A-dom: Whoa Whoa Whoa Whoa!  Who said *I* owned these sentinels?

A-dom then remembered standing in front of the sentinels.

Wretch of Winter: These are *MY* Sentinels!  And they’re going to do what *I* say!  And they are going to wipe out *ALL* the nonbelievers! 

A-dom: I have no direct control over these sentinels in this lifetime.  They’re not mine, they’re Wretch’s.

Jade’s Luck (to Bianca): Are you touching him?

A-dom took a couple steps away from Bianca and waved his hand.

A-dom: Back off!  We don’t know anything about these!  Stop encouraging her to flashy-thingy me!

The rest of the trip to the Manse was uneventful.  Gareth kept an eye out for Lowgar, but didn’t see him.  They found the door to the Manse closed, so A-dom knocked.  When a skeleton answered, it asked if they were A-dom and friends.  A-dom answered affirmatively.

The skeleton stepped outside, closed the door, asked what the group’s religious affiliation was.  A-dom responded Unconquered Sun.  The skeleton then told them to wait a moment and went back inside.

After a little bit, the door swung open.  At the door, they could see Lowgar, Ledaal Inthian (Jahar’s father), Cynis Pollus (Jahar’s stepfather), and one other dragon-blood the group didn’t recognize.  All of the dragon-bloods were armed and armored, but not glowing.  None of the Solars were armed or armored.

Gareth: We wish to discuss the current state of affairs on the island.

A-dom: We come in peace!

The dragon-bloods all looked at A-dom, then at the unrecognized dragon-blood.

Dragon-blood: The rest of them do, him (A-dom) not so much.

Jade’s Luck explained that, with A-dom, it was just a congenital state.  She said he was permanently nonamiable and they were working around it.  She got some funny looks for that one.  A-dom stated that he mostly came for the pool, which got a nod from the dragon-blood.  It was explained that he had pool envy.

A-dom then remembered lounging by the pool when the bottles were full and constantly spewing out alcoholic beverages.  Lying by the pool in a year long stupor saying _This is the best idea we ever had! I am *NEVER* giving up this Manse!_

Once his eyes cleared, A-dom realized someone broke his manse. He immediately blamed Jade’s Luck.  Gareth quickly tried to table that discussion for later.  Jade’s Luck couldn’t help but make a retort, saying she was nineteen and couldn’t have possibly have done it.  This led to A-dom bringing up how she was blaming him for the Sentinels.

Inthian: Wait, sentinels? Are they related to that number floating up there?

A-dom explained that everyone had twenty-seven years to convert to the Unconquered Sun or they die.

Inthian: Oooh.

The door then closed.  They waited.  Since they were alone, A-dom decided that this was a good time to reopen the argument about his broken manse.

Five minutes later, the door reopened and discussion on the current state of affairs on the island was begun.  The brotherhood was currently on vacation.  They had no idea how the war was going and no clue how their wives were doing.  A-dom asked if they’d like to permanently not know how their wives were doing.  Inthian said they were contractually obligated to say no.

Jade’s Luck asked if another contract could be entered into at another point.  A-dom asked if the contracts could end when the wives ended.  They got a resounding yes to that question.

Inthian: Please note I am contractually obligated to do nothing against *MY* wife.

Each member of the brotherhood repeated that phrase with the same emphasis.  Gareth asked for a list of their wives.  Jade’s Luck asked about the health of Jahar’s wife.  They said they hadn’t heard anything since a quarter of the city exploded. 

Jade’s Luck: Oooh. Excellent.  Oh, I mean, that’s so sad.

Inthian was married to Sessus Weijin.  Pollus was married Cynis Ledaal Doalanne.  Lowgar was Memnon Dina.  The fourth guy, Pelops Imak, was married to Isolis Edinin, who was not currently on the island.  They found out she had at least one son on the island.

They found out that, one of the dragon-bloods knew exactly how their wife was going to be killed, they had to do the right and proper thing to protect them and the contract was probably supernatural.  Jade’s Luck pointed out that Bianca could make a contract supernaturally binding.

Gareth: Things have gone horribly wrong on this island.

Jade’s Luck: Yeah, your wives are in charge.

Gareth: This is bad.

Pollus: We’re with you so far.

Jade’s Luck said that God told them the Circle was supposed to be in charge.  A-dom added _of Creation_.  When asked, they named the Unconquered Sun.  Jade’s Luck said that a Heavenly Auditor told her how things were supposed to be working.

Gareth: Creation is supposed to be much bigger.  A lot of things have gone wrong.

Inthian asked if they were sure they hadn’t been talking to demons.  Gareth responded they had been to Heaven.  Jade’s Luck added that they had also been to Malfeas and that they were very different places, so easy to tell apart.  The dragon-bloods looked at Imak, who shrugged.

Lowgar: So, what do we get out of this?

Jade’s Luck said their personal lives would possibly be less burdensome.

Inthian: Oh, we’re pretty sure that, if we leave them out there long enough, only one of us would be married eventually.

Gareth pointed out that Atlantis would pretty much be destroyed in the time that would take and that was something the Circle didn’t want.  Jade’s Luck explained that mortals were good and they liked them.  A-dom let slip that the group had the controls for the island and could sink or raise it.  Gareth said he was not going to sink the island.  The dragon-bloods then had a discussion amongst themselves about how the island could sink and why anyone would make an island that could sink.

A-dom: Well, the idea is that we have a big city in the middle with our stuff, and we sink everything but our stuff, then we bring it back up and rebuild.

Imak: Why would you (Yew?) make such a city in the first place?

Jade’s Luck: Don’t ask me.  I don’t know why I did it.  I wasn’t alive then.

A-dom added that she had a hand in the swamp and their Manse, stating that she was once the Necromancer Yew.  All of them took a step back from her.  She stated that she didn’t remember any of that.  Gareth added that they made sure she didn’t remember any of that.  A-dom stated he was a little-Yew.  The rest of the group denied that and told him to belt up.

Gareth stated that what they were looking for was allies.  They could conquer easily, but they needed someone to help run the place when they were away.  Jade’s Luck commented on needing to fix Spirit Courts and Celestial Bureaucracies.

The brotherhood asked what the group was offering.  They could run things, but it wasn’t something they particularly enjoyed.  Their wives were going to take care of themselves eventually; the group was just offering to speed up the process.  A-dom said they could make it so no one was married, which was stated that that was only improving things marginally.  Plus, it had the added bit that the Circle would then be in charge and they didn’t know what the Circle was like.

A-dom (nodding to the rest of the group there): They’re pretty nice.

Imak: I can’t really figure that one out.

Jade’s Luck: We annoy the crap out of him (A-dom).

Imak: Let’s see.  Someone who claims to be trying to become like the Necromancer Yew, someone who was the Necromancer Yew, and some people who don’t talk much.

Gareth stated he had been talking a lot, which was countered by saying he hadn’t been giving them any information about what he was like.  Imak said that Jade’s Luck and A-dom had only been demonstrating negative aspects so far.

A-dom: Well, he’s got a hole in his head.  He’s married.  He makes boats.

Bianca: I like mini-cows.

A-dom: She’s annoying.

Gareth: I’m a craftsman by trade.  I’ve dealt with a few of you in the past, before my exaltation.

Dan: Tell them that, if they don’t help, things will get much, much worse.

Liz: So, we just need to demonstrate our incompetence?

Gareth: In the broad spectrum, we’re offering you the opportunity to help set Creation right and keep people alive and fight back the forces of the Wyld.  Small spectrum…

A-dom: You can get Manses.

The brotherhood perked up at that comment.  They said the Circle should have started with that.

A-dom: And if you don’t help, I might accidently blow up more.

Once again, everyone stopped and looked at A-dom.

Pollus: Sooooo. Quarter of the city, eh?

Gareth: A-dom, stop helping.

A-dom: I’m just pointing out, if they don’t help, things might go poorly.

Inthian then started into a three-year-old’s explanation of why one doesn’t want to hurt a manse.

A-dom: I was very very angry and they chopped off my leg. *pause* I got better.

Gareth: I am also a healer, so if you have any wounds…

A-dom: I think there is one part on all of them that needs to be healed.  They seem to be missing testicles.

Gareth: A-dom! Stand over there!

Jade’s Luck admonished A-dom and told him, if he was going to fight, he needed to stand outside.

A-dom: I apologize.  We could fight outside.

Jade’s Luck told him to do nonlethal, since they were trying to make friends.  A-dom commented on never doing non-lethal before.

Two of the brotherhood wanted successive personal combats with A-dom.  Jade’s Luck once again emphasized the need for non-lethal.  She was asked if they really needed him.

Jade’s Luck: God gave him to us for some reason…

Gareth: And until we figure out what that reason was, we need to keep him.

Jade’s Luck suggested a drinking contest.  The dragon-bloods perked up at that.

A-dom: I’ll go with a drinking contest.  I’ll lose, but happily.

Inthian wanted a drinking contest against A-dom using nothing but Eastern Flower Wine.  If he won, A-dom would agree to never insult anyone in the brotherhood again (which would be sealed by the group’s dealmaker).  A-dom wanted it added that, if they provoked it, he was allowed to insult.  A-dom defined provoke as standing in front of him and calling him a poopyhead.  Jade’s Luck said instigation and stated that she was teaching A-dom manners and needed to state purposeful insults.  They wouldn’t agree to that.  A-dom accepted the terms.

Paul: A-dom, I’m not making rolls because I auto-succeed.  You’re making rolls to see how far into their wine supply you go.

A-dom started out strong, but got progressive worse.  After three hours of constant drinking, A-dom was the clear looser.

It was asked if this was all of the members of the brotherhood.  They stated currently, but they had been considering adding Jahar to it.  A-dom said Jahar was an Athema.  Gareth corrected, saying Jahar was a Solar.  Jade’s Luck kept feeding A-dom wine until he passed out.

Gareth stated they were offering Manses and artifacts.  It was discussed that other dragon-bloods needed to survive as well, and they would need to be bribed with Manses and artifacts.  Gareth and Jade’s Luck agreed to that, with the proviso that Manses needed for the operation of the island went to the Circle.

Jade’s Luck explained that they needed to convert people to the religion of the Unconquered Sun before the Sapphire Sentinels arrived.  Gareth added that the number was a count down to when the Sentinels would finish wiping out the nonbelievers.  He stated that the Sentinels were currently confused, since the world is a lot smaller and doesn’t look like it did when they were made.  He added that, if his reading of the maps were correct, the closest one was to Atlantis, but it didn’t know it was near Atlantis yet.  Inthian asked how the group knew that, if the Sentinels were connected to the Wretched Tomb, the Sentinels didn’t know where the Wretched Tomb was.  Jade’s Luck admitted that they didn’t, which was why the conversion needed to happen as soon as possible.  She went on to admit that they weren’t exactly sure what level of belief was needed, saying the level of belief may need to be quite high.

Many questions were asked about how the Sentinels determined belief. None were answers adequately

Pollus: What does the Unconquered Sun like?

Jade’s Luck: He likes conquering.

Pollus: Yeah, we’re good.

Jade’s Luck told them there was a Cathedral to him in the City of Yew and he liked people worshipping to him there.  They didn’t like that the city was full of undead.  Jade’s Luck stated that the undead didn’t attack the Circle when they were there.  This led into a long discussion about Anathema and the dual nature of exalts.  The dragon-bloods didn’t think the theory worked, since there was no other type of dragon-bloods.  Jade’s Luck mentioned Motherers.  Gareth correctly named the exalts as Sidereals.

Pollus, Inthian, & Imak: Sidereals.

Lowgar: Motherers.

Gareth was elated that they could remember the name.

Pollus: What do they look like?

Jade’s Luck: That’s the problem.

Pollus: How do we spot them?

Jade’s Luck: Exactly.

Gareth: We know they exist.  That, in and of itself, probably pisses them off.

The group then went into discussing how Sidereals blended in and you only noticed them when they were gone.  It was explained that Flatfields was a Sidereal’s doing.  The brotherhood countered that that was five Anathema.  Jade’s Luck explained that they were trying to stop the pots from exploding.

Inthian: Then why was one of them put in the Inn?

Jade’s Luck: Because Jahar is a moron.  I love him dearly.  He’s a great guy.  But sometimes, sometimes…

Gareth: I specifically told him no, he was not taking it in there and to take it away from the city.  When I turned my back, he did it anyway.

Jade’s Luck: Mortals and their stuff are fragile, so he tied it up like a present.  Because he’s dumb.  He’s just dumb.

Paul: I can’t wait for Gabe to read this.

Gareth: Apparently Jahar is happy, alone in his manse, doing whatever it is Jahar does when he is alone in his library.

Jade’s Luck then explained that that was why they couldn’t reach him when Jara was kidnapped.

Inthian (to Pollus): See, I told you he wouldn’t have gone and said Mission Accomplished.  Totally not his style.  He couldn’t have used that few words.

Gareth got Inthian aside to talk to him about where the other wives were.  Pollus’ wife was in Atlantis, rallying what was remaining of House Cynis.  Lowgar’s wife was also in Atlantis, trying to rally the remains of House Memmnon.  Imak’s wife was not on the island.  Gareth got good descriptions of each of these women, which he wrote down.

A-dom woke up to a bear liking his face.  He saw he was next to the pool and considered rolling in.  Jade’s Luck got his attention and made sure he knew he lost.  He was okay with that.  He just wanted a drinking contest.  He was okay with things getting flashy-thingied, he just wanted to drink.

Jade’s Luck talked to Pollus and told him about what happened to her mother.  He asked him who she might look to about that.  He said it was probably the work of the Brotherhood of Horses Irrevocably Cleansing Anathema, which included of Jahar’s wife, his friend, and his sister.  Inthian stated that he would prefer it if they didn’t kill one of his daughters.  They weren’t amenable to the Circle’s reason, but possibly the ‘I’ll kill you if I have to’ reason.

A-dom, in his drunken stupor, brought up fixing the Manse.  The dragon-bloods liked the Manse the way it was, since they all had Hearthstones.

A-dom remembered two things; there was one Hearthstone and the Manse was in the middle of a desert.

A-dom: Yeah, the Manse is broken.  I think the piping is broken.  S’why the animals are all big around here.  They’re drinking Essence water.

Pursey then swallowed Bianca.  The Circle then explained about Pursey.

A-dom: Soooo, are we agreed?  What happened while I was unconscious?

Inthian: We’re willing to help you run things after you’ve taken over in exchange for the ability to distribute and assorted artifacts that will become liberated during that time, with the stipulation that you get all of the artifacts and Manses that have powers for the care take and running of the island.

Gareth helped them write up a nonaggression pact.  It included the ability to have nonfatal duels and accidents.  Three days later they ended up with a book full of rules.

Gareth: And this is how Abalon gets started…

Bianca is popped out and flashy-thingies the contract.  She was then sucked back into Pursey.

Jade’s Luck eventually brought up the problems in Graynery.  When told it was currently in control of House Sessus, Inthian said that, if anything went wrong, the soldiers would probably just torch the fields.  So long as they thought everything was okay, they wouldn’t.

Gareth got details about Sessus Weijin from Lowgar.  He built her up as a rather imposing foe, being over five hundred.

The brotherhood didn’t know anymore about the slave revolt, besides it not being a priority during the wars.  A-dom continued to call the manse on Markus’ gift his manse.

A-dom (to brotherhood): You gave me booze.  You’re my friends now.

Jade’s Luck: Sometimes being his friend is worse than being his enemy.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 57 -  We need more shiny.  Add goats.*

Session 57

_Synopsis of 10/08/07_

* Apparently He Didn’t Want to Sit Through Another Session of Bickering And Planning
Subtitle:  We need more shiny.  Add goats.
-By Ao the Overkitty*

Tiger had been left at Graynery to keep an eye on things while the rest of the group was off negotiating with Jahar’s Father’s Brotherhood. He didn’t have an exact time the grouop would be returning, so he watched, ate and slept.  He might have eaten some babies, we don’t know.  He wouldn’t share that information anyway.

Tiger woke up to the sound of yelling and screaming.  He stumbled out of his bed at the Inn to look around.  His danger sense wasn’t going off, so there was no immediate danger to him.  He looked out the window and saw fire in town.  He saw demons walking along the streets.  He saw two demons with seaweed stuck to them and dripping wet, like they just came out of the sea.  From what he could see, he saw a couple of First Circle Demons and he thought he saw some Second Circle Demons.

He immediately hopped up on top of the Inn to get a better view.  The fields and storehouses were on fire.  It looked like the dragon-bloods plan of torching everything if they got attacked had been implemented.  With All-Encompassing Sorcerer’s Sight, he saw three dragon-bloods buffing up and getting ready to block the path of the demons.  He could see a row of demons just walking through town.  He could see fifteen to twenty demons just walking around.  They were mostly first circle with only a few second circle.  It didn’t look like anyone was directing the demons.

Tiger decided he needed to buff up and ambush the demons.  If need be, he felt confident he could run away from the demons.  As he approached a group of demons, he could see a six-armed second circle demon in the center pull out a map of the island and look at it.  The demon had all sorts of weird tools on a tool-belt around him.  

Ryan: If they’re independent, I’m going to be pissed.

As Tiger charged forward, the six-armed demon turned to him and asked if something was wrong.  Tiger quickly learned that they were a work detail dispatched to repair a Wyld Repelling Manse in the vicinity.  The Foreman demon said that he needed all of his demons to complete the job and being attacked by dragon-bloods wasn’t in their contract.

Liz: Is Tiger Siderealy enough to make the fire not exist anymore?

Tiger had problems explaining to the demons that he needed help putting out the fires, because the fires were destroying the stuff mortals eat, and mortals needed to eat to keep from dying.  The demons just didn’t care.

Tiger finally realized that there was lots of fire here and supposedly a manse in the area, so the manse might get destroyed and explode.  He quickly peeked at the foreman’s map and saw that it was underneath the fields somewhere.

Tiger headed over towards the dragon-bloods.  Well, dragon-blood.  Only the commander was still alive.  The commander looked like he only had a few wounds, but he was going toe-to-toe with a second circle demon, so things were likely going to go downhill for him quickly.  The commander was yelling things like _Begone Foul Demons_ while the demon was yelling something about Union Rules.

Tiger: They’re here to fix the Manse! Leave them alone and they won’t hurt anyone.

Everyone stopped and looked at him for three seconds with confused looks.  Tiger took this opportunity to attack the dragon-blood.  The dragon-blood determined that Tiger was clearly controlling the demons and must be stopped. The demons smashed the dragon-blood into goo, then walked over the body.

The Demon kicked over a building, looking around for the Manse, but just wasn’t seeing it.  Tiger offered to assist in finding it.  Looking at the map, he had seen no essence flows in that area.  He explained to the Demon that the island had a lot of underground tunnels and that the manse might be underground.  The Demon sent Bob, a mole-like demon, underground to investigate.  Tiger took the demon’s map with him.

He went over the Foreman, who was drinking a cup of steaming liquid while standing over a body.  He asked the Foreman to take his crew underground to stop scaring the populace.  The Foreman said they’d move once they found the Manse.  He didn’t want to go underground if he didn’t have to.  A very glowy Tiger went into the Inn and found the Innkeeper and maid.  He ordered them to get out of the Inn and take anyone else with them.  The two fled out the back door.  Tiger then asked the Demons to move into the Inn to wait until Bob got back.  He explained what he had to the other demon about the lack of essence flows and underground, so the Foreman ordered everyone into the Inn until Bob got back.

Tiger went outside and found a group of soldiers, specifically commanders.

Tiger: If you leave the demons alone, they won’t attack you.  You need to start putting out the fires!

He got some people in the crowd to agree with him, but the lieutenants told the others not to listen to the evil anathema.

Tiger: DO what I SAY or SUFFER!

The lieutenant attacked Tiger.  When all was said and done, Tiger had twenty five alive people left listening to him. Tiger sent one of the living guys off to coordinate other people to start putting out the fires, since his presence was hindering the operation.

Soldier: Sure thing, Mister Anathema.

Tiger went back to the Inn to keep an eye on the demons.

*****
While on their way back to Graynery, the A-dom, Gareth, and Jade’s Luck noticed the smoke from about four hundred miles away.  Bianca noticed nothing, since she was in Pursey.

Jade’s Luck: Aww man!

Gareth: Damn it, Tiger!

Tiger (from way off stage): Not my fault!

Gareth: ing Sidereals!

A-dom: Motherers! I agree.

Gareth: Mothering Sidereals.

A-dom: Mothering Motherers?

*****
Back at the Inn, Bob got back.  He told the Foreman that he found it and the place was all screwed up.  They started talking about massive reconstructive landscaping to fix the problem; moving the river, getting rid of the fields, cliffs, buttes, etc.

Tiger gathered from this conversation that the essence flows were messed up at some point when someone did landscaping.  To him, it looked like a whole bunch of Gareths standing around talking about building stuff.

*****
As they got closer, the group could see the massive devastating.  A-dom grabbed a large rock with plans to make a firebreak.  Once they got to town, Jade’s Luck and Gareth monkey-leaped off while A-dom dragged the rock, creating a big ditch/fire break.

Jade’s Luck and Gareth didn’t see anyone on the streets that were alive.  There were, in fact, a number of corpses.

Gareth took charge of the fire-brigade and made it efficient.

Jade’s Luck walked into the Inn to see Tiger and fifteen demons standing around talking.  Tiger noticed her and quickly escorted her back outside to talk.

Jade’s Luck: So, what’s happening here?

Dan: Blah!  Unless you want me to say it in character.

Liz: No, cause this way I learn more.

Paul: I love blah.

Jade’s Luck went to talk to a demon that was putting red Xs on houses.  She found out that the river was being redirected at noon and they’d be taking down houses at 9am, but only the marked ones.  Jade’s Luck decided they needed to do a massive relocation project.

Jade’s Luck found Gareth and took him aside to explain the short version of what was going on.  She also let him know they had three hours before houses started coming down.  Gareth agreed the town needed to be relocated. 

Gareth: I have the perfect city for them!

Jade’s Luck: NooOoo!  We don’t want people living with the Undead yet.  We don’t know what it’ll do to them.

Gareth kept bringing up the good points of having more citizens in Yew.  Jade’s Luck wasn’t having any of it.

Gareth: I’m looking them this way.  If we’re going to move them, we’re just going to be moving them again later.  Because it’s us.  Lets just go for the end result now.

Jade’s Luck: I was thinking more of moving them to the next town.

Gareth: We haven’t conquered the next town yet.

They tabled the city of Yew discussion for now.

Jade’s Luck suggested Gareth just unbuild the buildings, move them, and rebuild them.  Gareth suggested A-dom just pick up the buildings, move them, and he would then repair them once that was done.

During this conversation, Tiger went and found A-dom to explained what was going on.  A-dom went looking for an entrance to the underground.  Amazingly enough, he found a hole in the middle of the street.

A-dom: Wheee!

Tiger followed.  Down below, they found the mole demon walking around, looking at stuff and making comments.  A-dom dubbed him Moley, since he didn’t know its name was Bob.  Or he didn’t care.  He asked Moley where the Manse was and if it was in pieces or not.

Bob: It’s all there, its just not operational right now.  No power.

A-dom asked if he could attune to it now or if he needed to wait for them to finish.  He was told he needed to wait for it to be running to make a Hearthstone.

Bob: Do you like Buttes or Cliffs?

A-dom: Which is which?

Bob: A Butte is a beautiful thing.  It is kind of like a cliff, but totally different.

A-dom voted for a butte, unless there was a wyld area near it, then cliff.

Bob pointed them towards the mane, but said there wasn’t much to see at the moment.  A-dom and Tiger went in the direction of the Manse and soon agreed Bob was right.

Jade’s Luck and Gareth went to the Inn and found all of the tables had been pushed together and covered in maps.  A lot of the maps made no sense at all and looked like they had been made by Jahar.  Comments were made on them, like _We need more shiny.  Add goats_ and _Mini-cow graveyard should be moved three feet to the left_.

Jade’s Luck talked to the Foreman, asking him how far away they needed to move the town.  The Foreman told them twenty four miles, but they had to leave the buildings with the brown Xs.  The red Xs could go.  They said they could give where new buildings could be built after they’re done, but there would be paperwork.  The foreman gave a rough estimate of two months before they would complete the job.

Tiger suggested the first thing they should do is round up anyone who had escaped and stop them from bringing word to other towns.  Jade’s Luck didn’t care about that, but the others agreed it was a good idea.  When the Foreman heard there might be people coming to attack them, he ordered Scruffy to find some Human suits for them to wear.  *THEN* Jade’s Luck thought it was a good idea to contain the escapees.

Tiger and A-dom were given the task of retrieving escapees while Gareth and Jade’s Luck evacuated people.  After that was done, it was A-dom’s job to move the buildings with the red Xs.  Jade’s Luck tried to inspire him, but he was having none of it.

A-dom: You can suck my exalted cock later.  I don’t need this smoke blowing up my ass.

Gareth & Jade’s luck took their own sections of town, first moving the people in the red X houses to the brown Xs before moving everyone in a mass exodus.

Tiger and A-dom split up the ways out of town to more efficiently capture people.  They were mildly disturbed that one dragon-blood was missing.  They suspected he was a Sidereal.  A-dom went on the road towards Atlantis and found about twenty farmers fleeing with two possible soldiers.  A-dom ran ahead of them and stopped them.

Soldier: Are you a demon?

A-dom: No I’m a Solar.

The people stopped to discuss what that meant.  A-dom told them to sht up and said he needed them to go back to Graynery.  A-dom explained that the fire was out, that they were rebuilding part of town and the demons would be gone in two months.  A-dom had to resort to violence.  Pretty soon, he had a pile of unconscious farmers.  He found two ‘medium’ tree and tied as many as he could to them.  He then tied up the rest by the side of the road to come back for them later.

A-dom then ran back to town at normal speed.  He lost a total of four people (two off each tree).  Some ropes went up around necks, after all.  A-dom saw where Jade’s Luck and Gareth were and planted the trees.

A-dom: These are your problem now.

Villagers yelled Anathema and started running away.  Gareth and Jade’s Luck stopped them. Jade’s Luck projected calm.  Gareth untied the people from the tree and saved the corpses for burial later.  Jade’s Luck cleared up the other corpses for later, during the evacuation.  They dubbed a brown X building ‘the morgue.’

A-dom went and carried the other four back.

A-dom (to the four): Don’t leave again.  I’ll do worse!

Gareth and A-dom then set about moving the buildings.  Gareth let A-dom know they didn’t have to remain whole, he could fix them later.

In the direction of Flatfields, Tiger found four farmers fleeing.  He was less nice than A-dom when trying to convincing them.  They ran in different directions.  He knocked them out, tied them up, and then waited for them to wake up.  When one of them woke up, he started screaming.  Tiger ordered him to shut up, but he didn’t.  Tiger pulled out his sword and started sharpening the blade.  The guy shut up.

Tiger threatened the guy with much violence and insinuated death.  He promised the demons were just doing some landscaping.  They were just defending themselves.  He got looked at like he was Jahar a lot.  Tiger eventually force marched them back to town with their begrudging agreement.

Eventually Tiger ran into A-dom and asked him where the people were going.  A-dom pointed it out to him while Tiger got them some water.

Chain-Gang Villager #2 (to A-dom): He broke my arm!

A-dom: You were able to tell me he broke your arm.  That means he was nice.

Tiger asked A-dom to pick up the mortals and take them to Jade’s Luck so he could go on patrol. A-dom asked him if he could take the building he was carrying.  When Tiger responded no, A-dom put down the building and picked up the tied together mortals and ran them to Jade’s Luck.  He dropped them off and told her they were a gift from Tiger.  She asked A-dom to relay to Gareth that there were people in need of medical attention.  On his next pass, A-dom relayed that Gareth said he could fix them at the next town.  Jade’s Luck found some townsfolk that had basic medical training to treat the wounded.

Tiger found one other guy while on patrol.

Once the group got the people transplanted, they discussed for a while about what they were going to do.  Tiger felt they needed to stick around for the next two months to protect the demons.  Gareth felt they really needed to strike Atlantis now.  The quicker they take over, the sooner they don’t have to worry about the demons’ safety anymore.  The group eventually decided they needed to take over as quickly as possible.

Tiger and A-dom took two days to check out things in Flatfields while Gareth and Jade’s Luck set up the people in the new town and quelled as much discontent as they could.  They found no soldiers in Flatfields.

A full week after this all started, the people were settled and quelled.

A-dom: I like stabbing the dark.  Especially with a club.

The entire group went and visited the unpowered Manse.  It looked like a building within a large cavernous room.  It was rather unimpressive unpowered.  Also the doors didn’t work, so A-dom had to use strength charms to open them.  They found weird, orchalchum structures in the first room (abstract art?).  They found stone furniture in the second room with no doors going out.  There was a big shaft (fifty feet up, forty feet across) in there.  Tiger climbed up and found a couple more rooms that were living quarters.  The rooms were connected, but there were no doors out of them.

A-dom: Okay.  So I declare this, kind of a waste of time.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 58 - They Need Admiral Ackbar!*

Session 58

_Synopsis of 10/29/07_

* They Need Admiral Ackbar!
Subtitle: It’d Be Cool To Have a Shadowland There, Though.
Alternate Subtitle: We’ll Rule By the Teachings of the Great Baron Harkonan
-By Ao the Overkitty*

When last we left the group, Gareth and Jade’s Luck were setting up the refugee camp for the good people of Graynery, keeping people calm and convincing people this was a good thing.  A-dom and Tiger were scouting about for people getting away and bringing them back forcibly.

Since no one could remember if anything was left unresolved at Graynery, it was collectively decided nothing was and they went on about their business.  The group was given a file number in Malfeas to look up by the Demon Repair Crew.

Ryan: Okay.  We’ve established people over there.  They’re fed, safe, been given jammies and tucked into bed.

Paul: Wow. Apparently A-dom is trying to go the extra mile by tucking everyone in at night.

Alex: The cute women need some extra tucking.

*Paul: I need to mark on the calendar nine months from now, more of A-dom’s children born.*

Liz: At least these ones will look normal.

Alex: Ish.

Comments were made about them at least not having their father involved in their lives.

A-dom/Ryan: I had two parental figures and look at me!

Paul commented that, if the children were really unlucky, they’d get to meet their father.

Tiger and A-dom headed off towards Atlantis to do reconnaissance.  A-dom suggested they activate the ‘we’re not us’ charm and then the ‘they’re not looking for us’ charm, _Because if we’re not us, who is going to be looking for us?_

There were logistical problems with this plan and they discussed them for a while.  It was decided that they just wouldn’t work together and would start apart.  A-dom suggested Tiger took the important parts of Atlantis and he’d bumble around the other parts.

They went off their separate ways and charms to be someone else and look like someone else were used.

While they were gone, Gareth and Jade’s Luck worked to get what they could of the harvest done before the demons plowed it over.  Bianca was puked out of Pursey, so Jade’s Luck caught her up to speed.

A-dom & Tiger were looking for power structure, troop level, where the troops currently were and where they were being deployed as well as where the women the group needed to kill were.

Ryan: Hold on.  Can I talk to the Lizzy in your head that is helpful?

They found there were lots of troops in the Sessus area, Memmnon area, and Pelops area.  There was a big ring of salt around the Cynis area and an unearthly glow at night.

Liz decided Dan wasn’t being treated equally with Ryan, so she gave him idiot child instructions too about not ‘eating’ the ghosts.

Peace appeared to have been made with Sessus Wejin in control of the city.  She could normally be found in the governmental part of town running things.

A-dom noticed nothing else, so he headed back and reported.  Jade’s Luck asked him if it looked like a Shadowland or not.  He said he didn’t take a good look.

A-dom: It’d be cool to have a Shadowland there, though.

Gareth was dismayed a bit by the peace in the city.

Tiger: One assassination could change that.

A-dom: Gareth?

Tiger: Yes, assassinating Gareth would solve everything.

Jade’s Luck: Cause that worked so well before!

A-dom then remembered that he assassinated Gareth and started the war with Yew.  *This past life has not fully been shared with the group and was not recorded, so it cannot be transcribed here.*

A-dom: Right. We’re not assassinating you.

Jade’s Luck: You didn’t assassinate Yew?

A-dom: No, I didn’t assassinate Yew.  That wasn’t an assassination at all.

The group then discussed for a long time how they were going to go about assassinating people.  They decided Jahar’s mother would be the best first target, since she is the most badass of the women.  Tiger opted for assassinating her with backup.  Gareth said it sounded like a bad idea but he felt she was the one to start with.

A-dom: Does anyone else know any of these women on the list?

*Silence*

A-dom: No?

Tiger remained silent.

Jade’s Luck: Uh, Tiger.  Do we want to kill your mom?

A-dom (fake shock): What?  His mom is on the list?

Tiger: Don’t know.

Gareth pointed out they had a contract to kill her.

A-dom: Yeah, that’s right.  We’re contractually obligated to kill your mom.  Sorry.

Tiger suggested they kill Jahar’s mother at night, when she’d be without her armor and sleeping.

A-dom: So, what do you want to do, mister assassin.  You have more experience with this than I do.  I just kill people at random.

Tiger decided that killing her in the house everyone was familiar with when she was least defensive was the best.

The group headed for Atlantis and, at the most opportune point, headed into the underground and under the city.

There was a long discussion about who was going along for the assassination.  It had originally been decided that only Tiger and A-dom were going along.  Eventually, it was decided everyone would go.

Jade’s Luck told Tiger that he knew the house the best and he was assassin boy, so everyone was deferring to him in this.

Dan sat there on the couch with a deer in headlights look.

Gareth: We’re ed.

A-dom: We’re trying to build confidence here, damn it!

Tiger and A-dom snuck the others into a random room away from Jahar’s Mother’s room.  Tiger and A-dom then snuck around finding her bedroom, which had two dragon-blood guards outside.

A-dom then realized that there would be no guards in the underworld and waved Tiger off.  A-dom found two mirrors and led Tiger back to the others.  He then explained that the plan was to go into the Underworld, walk into her room and return to Creation.

The group armed and armored up, then A-dom brought them to the Underworld.

Ryan: Anything here?

Paul: Couple of [ghosts] *garbled*.

Ryan: Goats or ghosts?

Paul: Ghosts.  Yeah. A couple of goats wandering around going “I am so lost! I’m having a Baaaaaaaah’d day.”

A-dom asked the ghost what they were doing there.  They said they were looking for someone to serve tea to.  A-dom said he’d take some.  They asked him if he had any tea to serve.  Jade’s Luck pulled out some tea.  The ghost served him tea and disappeared.

A-dom: Oh good. That’s my one good deed for the day.  Lets meet some more ghosts.

The group then discussed tactics on killing her.  After a long discussion, the group buffed up and A-dom cast his spell.  The group then did their best to sneak through the mirror.  Didn’t help, since she heard everyone.

The group saw someone in bed roll over and stand up taking a defensive stance, flinging the sheet up like a shield with something big and pointy underneath.  The group coordinated their attacks.  She managed to parry every single one of Tiger’s nine attacks.

About this point, Gareth realized they didn’t have an escape plan.  Paul found this immensely funny.

Ryan: If I have enough motes, we can go through a mirror.  I’m sure she has at least one.

Between the rest of the group, they managed to finish her off before she was able to attack.

Tiger heard one of the guards outside.

Guard: It’s the anathema like we were told.  Run!

Tiger: We have to get out of here now!

He quickly looked around for a mirror, but couldn’t find any.  The room was notably devoid of anything but the bed.

A-dom found a note at the foot of the bed and heard a humming noise.

Note: _You may have the island now. -MF_

A-dom: Run!

As Tiger kicked the door down, the bed exploded.  A-dom took the brunt of the explosion, with Tiger and Jade’s Luck perfectly evading any damage.  Gareth briefly tried to repair the damage, but it was quickly determined that the damage to the manse was in another part of the manse and this was just the outflow point.  Tiger was already headed towards the outside.  A brief discussion ensued of Jade’s Luck trying to get Tiger to come back and help fix the manse and Tiger yelling back at them to get out.

A-dom grabbed his teammates, the body, and the weapon and ran at racing hare method speed.  Tiger hamstrung some dragon-bloods on his way out then matched A-dom’s speed.  Jade’s Luck yelled at people to run away.

The group managed to get out as the building did a final, massive explosion.  As they flew through the air, A-dom turned to Gareth.

A-dom: I’m sorry I killed you and started the war.

Bianca and A-dom were the only ones to receive Essence burns.  As A-dom fell unconscious.  They stopped skidding along the ground a couple of miles away.

The conscious members of the group saw various images of Sessus Weijin floating above the city.

Sessus Weijin Image: I have been slain by your new Anathema overlords.  You’ll suffer under their rule until you can be freed by the Dragon-bloods.  They will attempt to bend you with kind words and pretend to be peaceful caregivers.  They are lying, evil Anathema.  You must resist for the sake of your very souls.

A-dom: Step one, everyone gets muffins.

Jade’s Luck: No. Step one, we put A-dom in charge for a year.  Step two, then Gareth and Jade’s Luck step in.

The group then figured out that Tiger needed to run the Resistance to their rule and have the religion of the resistance be the religion of the Unconquered Sun.  Jade’s Luck thought they shouldn’t ever present themselves.  Gareth felt they needed nominally take charge.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 59 - Tying Up Loosely Knitted Ends*

Session 59

_Synopsis of 11/19/07_

*Tying Up Loosely Knitted Ends
Subtitle: A-dom’s Gift to Atlantis.
-By Ao the Overkitty*

With the destruction of the Cynis Manse sometime back, there had come to be a large population of ghosts within the dwindling city of Atlantis.  Jade’s Luck and A-dom decided they needed to do something about the ghosts.  The best thing they could think of was to do an occult ritual to send all of the ghosts to the Underworld permanently so that the ghosts wouldn’t be wandering about Creation scaring people.  They spent a few days acquiring supplies needed for the ritual.  Once this was completed, Tiger and Jade’s Luck helped A-dom perform the ritual.  Unfortunately, A-dom double-botched.

Ryan: Bound to happen.

After they finished the ritual, they all thought things went swimmingly.  A-dom figured that, since they did so well fixing the problem in the remains of the Cynis Compound, they’d toddle off to the Sessus compound to fix that one as well.  As they walked along at night, Tiger noticed that buildings looked a little different.  Parts of town they knew blew up were now there.  Things were a lot darker than normal.  Plus, the purple sun was a big clue they were now in the Underworld.

Jade’s Luck: I thought you needed a Shadowland to wander into the Underworld.

Tiger: Yeah, apparently… not.

A-dom: Yeah… you know that ritual?  It may have gone awry.  Whose got something shiny?

Tiger suggested they just wander back into the Shadowland and wait for day.  While waiting there, they looked at the Cynis Manse from a short distance.  It looked kind of cubist.

When day came, they wandered back out but found they were still in the Underworld.

A-dom: Okay, Plan B.  Whose got something shiny?

A-dom began casting his travel between Creation and the Underworld spell.  He found the necromantic energy around him felt much stronger than usual.  When he finished the spell, he found they were still in the Underworld.  A-dom surmised that, when he cast the ritual, he aligned themselves with Underworld energies.  He figured they needed to wait until the ritual wore off.  Thankfully, they are Solars, so that should only take them a week or two.

Meanwhile, Gareth had noticed that the others hadn’t returned from dealing with the ghosts.  He breathed a sigh of relief and welcomed his little vacation.  He put his alone time to good use and trained in charms to make people respect his authority.

The Underworld trio discussed what they should do for a week.  A-dom suggested they could try and find Jahar’s Mother.  Or maybe Jade’s Luck’s mother.  

The tea house was populated by a lot of people who died there, but her mother wasn’t there.  She was told that her mother had been there for a few days, but had moved on.

Tiger: Time for you to!

Tiger killed a random drunken ghost.

Jade’s Luck asked them why they weren’t moving on as well.  A-dom asked them what they had left to do.  When one of the ghosts said he wanted to win the annual fishing contest, Jade’s Luck suggested he go fishing in the Undead Sea.  She was met by looks of shock and horror from all around.

A-dom: Water BAAAAAD here.  It’s all black and scary looking.  And there is stuff in it.  BAAAAD stuff.  Plus ghosts can’t pass rings of salt and, depending upon the salt concentration, they need a well sealed boat.

We’re going to skip over the long discussion about Tiger draining the blood of babies and leaving a trail of deflated baby corpses in his wake.

Eventually they asked around for Jahar’s Mother, but no one had seen her.  Then A-dom got the idea to visit the Great Library, since it wouldn’t be a crater in the Underworld.

They found the door to the large building consisted of two gargoyles, whom A-dom greeted.  The gargoyles told them they were not allowed in, since they were not on the list.

Gargoyle: No, I can’t show you the list.  You always ask that.  

A-dom: How do you know who I am?  I was Markus the Mad!

Gargoyle: Your island is over there! *points*

A-dom ooo’d.

Jade’s Luck then asked if all of them weren’t on the list.

Gargoyle: Oh.  You’re here.

The gargoyles then turned around and went into the wall.  They could hear stone slabs moving on the other side of the door.

Jade’s Luck: I didn’t tell them who I was!

Alex: They recognized… Yew.

Jade’s Luck continued the building.  The Great Library started sinking into the ground to get away from her.

With the Great Library a bust, they travelled to the City of Yew to visit their library.  They found a barren plateau instead of a city there.

Jade’s Luck lamented about how annoyed she was about being held responsible for things she couldn’t remember and wasn’t even allowed to remember.

A-dom: Oh, incidentally, before I thought I was going to die… the last time.  I apparently had killed one of Gareth’s past lives and started the war with Yew.  I don’t remember all of the details, but there was the killing of the Gareth and a war was starting.  Don’t remember who was the bad side.

Jade’s Luck wondered that, if she stayed away, the Library might let Tiger and A-dom talk to it.  Seeing the Library still hadn’t come back up, A-dom said they didn’t need to worry about that this trip.  Jade’s Luck suggested that she could wander down into the tunnels and scare it back up.

A-dom looked over at Markus’ Gift from afar.  He saw the island was much bigger and it had a bog, fancy building in the center of it, which would be in the ocean in Creation.  Weijin Island looked just like it did in Creation.  They got into a discussion on plans to do something with that island to make it more interesting.

They spent the rest of the week training.  Afterwards, they ventured back into the Cynis Compound and left during the day to find themselves back in Creation.  The bad news was there was now a Shadowland in Atlantis city.  The good news was the number of buildings in the city had just gone up.

A-dom: I don’t know how to fix a Shadowland yet, but I’m sure I will.

Jade’s Luck decided she needed to learn high level sorcery to fix the Shadowland.

While they were gone, Gareth tried to find the other dragon-blood wives they needed to kill.  He did an impressive bit of investigation to find out that the dead wife was in fact dead and the other wives had mysteriously disappeared and/or fled.  They didn’t leave by ship and there wasn’t any pomp and circumstance.  Most of them left within three days of Jahar’s mother’s death.  At least one person who worked at one of the houses described a short-tall guy who came right in before the mistress left.

Jade’s Luck suggested Tiger’s mentor would be a great guy to set up the rebellion.  Tiger thought that they would be great at setting up the rebellion.

The group got around to letting Gareth know there was now a Shadowland in the city and Jade’s Luck asked if he could build a wall around it.  He devised a plan to use Obsidian butterflies and salt to make the wall.  He built A-dom a cart that could withstand moving at seventy miles an hour and be filled with sharp obsidian.  

Jade’s Luck expressed a desire to island hop and make a quick trip to Heaven.  Gareth expressed concern for her safety wandering around Heaven alone.  He felt she’d be fine on any of the islands, but he was unsure about not going in numbers to Heaven and asked her to wait on that particular trip.

Tiger wandered off without telling anyone and started planning and forming the resistance to their occupation of the island.  He did a very good job of making them very secretive, evil cult and focused on things other than actual opposition to the group. (He got a twenty six on his extended roll plan for the resistance and a ten on talking people into it).  They had all sorts of false goals to chase, but they were very defensive and successful in that, so the Circle never heard of them.

On his first trip to Flatfields for obsidian, A-dom dropped Jade’s Luck off at the City of Yew so she could go island hopping.

Gareth realized that he wouldn’t have enough butterflies to finish the wall, so he would have to wait for more butterflies or finish it with another type of stone.  He opted to have a mosaic section of the wall, so it would look different for a reason.

One day, while working on the Gatehouse, Gareth saw someone waving at him with big, colorful mittens.

Dreary greeted Gareth and inquired about the wall.  Dreary said they had heard the group had gotten a Shadowland and had to come see.  Gareth said it was A-dom’s fault.  Dreary asked if they had any plans for it.  Gareth said A-dom had plans for it.  Dreary asked him to send A-dom by sometime and that he’d be staying at ‘that large, strange looking building over there’ (the Cynis Manse).

Eventually, A-dom wandered by to talk to Dreary.  Dreary complimented A-dom on his Shadowland and asked how he did it.  A-dom explained it kind of happened as a mistake.

A-dom: But you, know, its one of those things where the Unconquered Sun closes a door, but opens a window.

Dreary wrote that down. A-dom explained their plans were to first make the mortals more comfortable with it, hence the wall. Then they were going to see what they could do with the Manse and other things.

Dreary offered to get someone to come and run the Shadowland for them.  Someone comfortable with it and could deal with the day to day trials for the group.  A-dom begrudgingly said he should send someone and he would interview them and see if he liked them.  He wanted to retain the ability to reject someone.  Dreary okayed his staying there until they found someone, to make sure the ghosts were kept in order.

A-dom asked Dreary about his mittens.  Dreary explained that this little old lady exalted and liked to knit, so she knit artifacts.  He further explained that others didn’t want to use the artifacts, because they were knit. He didn’t understand why, since they were very comfy and kept you warm.  Plus, they could make perfect snowballs appear out of thin air.

A-dom thought that was the best thing ever.  A-dom took the snowball and chucked it at Gareth’s head.  After wiping the snow off his head, neck and shoulders, Gareth ordered A-dom to come have a chat.

A-dom: Good news!

Gareth: You found snow.

A-dom explained that he got some information on the mittens, but also that Dreary had offered to stabilize things in the Shadowland for the group.  He explained that the bad/crazy people would still be bad/crazy dead people and try to coax mortals over to their deaths.

Jade’s Luck dropped in on the Elemental Manse and the monkeys said everything was fine.  They gave her a slice of lemon meringue pie before she popped over to Markus’ Gift to encourage planting and harvesting.  She went through the portal at a time when no one was swimming.  She had previously written a note to Wintersun asking if they could meet instead of just passing notes.  This time, she found a note that she should *light a torch on the tallest building in town and then wait on the southern most building in town.*

She did that and, after waiting an hour, a bird flew over and turned into a person.  She introduced herself and explained about the portal being in a bad spot and possibly moving the bathhouse.  This conversation led to letting him know just what happened to Frank, the leader of the rebellion.  She mentioned the Shadowland in passing, like it was normal conversation.  She explained the lack of harvests on Atlantis and the massive depopulation that went on.  He said they were working the fields again, but wouldn’t have much of a surplus.  He said they’d have some to trade for other stuff they needed, but not much.

She mentioned the Manse that was liked to Jahar’s mother’s death and he said that could explain what happened on Markus’ Gift.  Since the island used to be larger and have a Manse, if it was linked to the death of someone, that would explain where the Manse went.

She went on to explain about the note Jahar’s mother left and said they weren’t expecting dragon-blood reinforcements anytime soon.  He said the hurricane probably helped with that too, but they would like to be able to go out fishing sometime.  That would help with any famine problems.  She said she’d have a talk with the guy who controlled it once she got back to Yew.

She asked him if he knew any really old Lunars, because she had some questions about stuff that happened before she was alive.  Stuff like what happened to the Solars and the like.

When she mentioned that she used to be Yew, he shuffled away from her a bit.  

Jade’s Luck: But I don’t remember any of that! A building ran away from me and I don’t understand and I *WANT* to understand!

Wintersun didn’t think it was his place to explain things like that.  She said she just wanted someone old and wise and to ask them questions.  He said he’d never had problems like that.

Wintersun said everything was good there and he’d ponder how to make the portal ‘safe.’

Finally it dawned on Jade’s Luck that they were in control of Atlantis now.

Wintersun asked what the group was planning on doing with the slaves on Atlantis, hinting they should free them.  Jade’s Luck said she had never been in favor of slavery.

Wintersun: Excellent.  Free the slaves now, save yourself from a revolt later.

She stated that she had some errands to run first.  He said that she didn’t need to do it today and that it would take him at least a month to get a revolt going.

She showed him the portal, but he couldn’t see it.  Ideas for what to put there after they move the pool were:

A Janitor’s Closet
A Bathroom with an out of order sign and a foul stench
An Archway
A Shrine

He said they’d work something out.

Jade’s Luck then popped over to Jahar’s island.  He wasn’t around.

She popped over to A-dom’s island.  Things were normal on the island, but there were lots of brown children, shark-eyed children, children with tusks and fangs.  She made a list of their names.  A lot of A-yuk, A-chuck, Uk-doms.  She made sketches of each one.

Ryan: Ugly, ugly, ugly, keeper, ugly, ugly…

They said they’d have some food to trade.

Things on Spider Island were pretty much status quo.

She popped in on Hoen-ba.  They were worried about the hurricane off the coast of Atlantis.  She said she was going to make it go away in a week or so.  They said they’d stop making sacrifices to the evil hurricane spirit then.  They wouldn’t have extra food.  They could give a bag of coconuts and that was about it.

She popped over to talk to Opec and ask him about spells to get rid of Shadowlands.  She heard him clearly when he said he knew all of them that had been created before people stopped visiting him.  She asked him why everyone was so scared of Yew.  He explained that she popularized necromancy, took over Atlantis with it, and killed off her own Circle. Or, at least, tried to do the last one.  He explained that he didn’t know any counters for necromancy.

Opec: Let me try to explain… No, I can’t.  Necromancy is completely different for Sorcery, despite it being almost exactly the same.

Jade’s Luck: Wow.  Is that why Jahar always sounds the way he does?

Opec: No.  I think that’s genetic.

She told him she had some rocks in her pocket from Jahar.  He told her to leave them around him.  He said he’d think of something for her to bring him later in exchange for teaching her Sorcery later.

The skeleton waved at her.  The skeleton gave her a description of the people that came by.  It sounded like Jahar several times with different clothing.

Jade’s Luck then popped over to Abalone and made an appointment with the Lunar’s secretary.  She didn’t really believe Gareth’s worries about going to Heaven alone.  She waited six hours to meet him.  She had to explain that she wanted to go to Heaven to find out about reincarnation and how to persuade ghosts to move on.  She was asked to sign a contract to the effect that she was not trying to start necromancy.  She agreed and he said the contract would be drawn up.

The contract:

She was not going to Heaven to learn necromancy
She was not in the employ of a Deathlord
Several other things that were entirely true about Jade’s Luck

She felt a sparkle after she signed it.  She was then allowed to visit Heaven.  She talked to the Lions.  They decided she was there on business.  They said she’d have to wait for a guide.  While she waited, she asked if she was safe wandering around Heaven alone.  When she was asked if she knew the laws, she said no, beyond being polite to people.  The Lion then kind of explained the laws of heaven to her.

*Rough explanation of the Laws of Heaven: Crime is determined by Essence.  People with higher Essence are more important and therefore can do things to people with lower Essence.  People with Essence less than three don’t count.  They aren’t supernatural enough for Heaven to care.  As someone with Essence four, Jade’s Luck counted as a person, though a very low ranking peon type person.  So, if someone murders her on the street, it depends upon who kills her.  However, she is a peon of a high essence god, so someone will have to send an apology note.  And possibly owe a favor or a debt.*

The Lions felt the likelihood of her getting murdered was fairly low if she was polite and stayed away from the god of Instant Death.

She asked about Motherers and said they seemed out to get her in Creation.  She was told it wasn’t there job in Heaven.  The Lion didn’t know what their job in Creation was, so he wasn’t concerned with it.  When asked if it wasn’t anybody’s job in Heaven to murderize her (aka Solars) she was told no.  The other Lion said it was their job, if she committed a crime.  She asked for a list of crimes.  She was handed a list.  Number one on the list was *No Stealing the Peaches of Immortality*.  It was a long list of fairly avoidable rules.  She decided not to let A-dom know about the existence of the Peaches of Immortality.

Eventually the god of Stubbed Toes showed up to guide her.  The god had eight legs.  He said she wanted to talk to the Bureaucracy of Humanity.  He said it was going to be a long walk and stubbed his toes often.  She found out he was the god of people who were thankful for stubbing their toes.

GoST: There was this guy who stubbed his toe and didn’t show up for work.  Then half the city blew up.  I got money for that!

Talking to him, she found this as going to be a very long walk and involve a lot of paperwork (a weeks worth of walking each way).  GoST mentioned the Well of Souls, which he said was a very, very long walk.  He pointed out the bit of gold at the top of the Celestial mountain.  He explained that it held all of the Souls.  He didn’t know if it held all of the souls ever or what.  She also found out that twenty two people were stubbing their toes at that instant, but none were thankful.  He easily convinced her that a four to five hour walk to talk to the Unconquered Sun would be quicker.

The Unconquered Sun tried to summarize how reincarnation worked.

US: If the soul goes into Lethe, then they go into the Well of Souls and will be reborn.  Then, when somebody is born, the soul goes out of the Well of Souls and into the person.

Jade’s Luck asked about the bad way to move on.

US: Someone theorized that there is something under the Underworld that sucks things in.  And they would just go away there.

She asked if it was like when Tiger kills ghosts dead.  The US said yes.  When asked if that was a bad charm for him to use, US said it depended upon how it was used.

She then asked about when she got really, really mad.  She explained the situation and mentioned the guy with the blue face.  He didn’t really know anything about her getting mad, but said the guy with the blue face was a nice guy.  He also said some people just needed to be killed.  He emphasized bringing people to Yew to pray to him.

Jade’s Luck wandered back and thanked everyone that was helpful to her.  She stepped back into Creation and realized the piece of paper with the laws on it was gone.  She tried jotting down as many as she could remember.  She got a lot of the important ones, 


Don’t steal the Peaches of Immortality
Don’t insult higher essence beings
Don’t get in the way of a messenger of Heaven
Don’t impede an investigation by the Golden Lions

She was pretty sure she was mangling the ones she thought were less important.

She then went back to Elemental Island and went to check on the families.  They were harvesting from the forest and the roofs didn’t leak.  And the weird rain cloud came by once a day.  They were freaked out by the plates of muffins that mysteriously appeared.  They never got raw food; always cooked or prepared in some way.  They found it very weird.

The tribal village was doing fine and had fish to trade.

Jade’s Luck went back to Yew and looked around for a running A-dom.

During her time gone, A-dom received a thank you note from the Bodhisattva.  

Not seeing one, she stood on a tall building in Yew and flared her anima to get their attention.

A-dom (to Tiger): You want to, or should I?

Tiger shrugged.

A-dom ran off to collect Jade’s Luck.  He didn’t bother stopping as her grabbed her.  He made a wide turn and started heading back to Atlantis.

Jade’s Luck: So, we need to abolish slavery.

A-dom: Everywhere?

Jade’s Luck explained about Wintersun and taking down the hurricane.  A-dom made another wide turn and headed to the Lake Manse.  A-dom made a screeching noise and splashed the water a little.

Jade’s Luck talked to the dragon-blood.   She told him he could go back to harassing pirates.  It rained very briefly over Atlantis as the hurricane shot off.

A-dom: Those are going to be some very sad, confused pirates.

She asked about the children and he said they were being taken care of and were fine.  She thanked him and then headed back to Atlantis.

At this point, Paul asked the group what else they wanted to do for the night and walked out of the room.  When he got back, he asked for their answer.  Ryan told him nothing.  Paul was happy. Then Liz started roleplaying again.  Paul was sad.

Paul (to Ryan): Liar.

Once back in Atlantis and together, Jade’s Luck handed A-dom the sketches of his children.

A-dom: Wow, those are ugly.

She relayed the information from her travels.  She gave A-dom a very truncated list of rules in Heaven and mentioned the Well of Souls to him.  She hasn’t learned.

She told Tiger and Gareth a longer list of the rules.  She only told Gareth about the Peaches of Immortality.

When told about the abolition of slavery, Gareth got to work on it right then.  He created a ‘_New Deal_’ to make sure the process would be as smooth as possible and not let people starve or go without jobs.  He bureaucratized the  out of it.

Alex: I’m one charm and a specialty away from being able to convert people.

Liz: What are we converting them to?

Alex: The religion of the Unconquered Sun.

Liz: Which is?

Alex: Fuzzy.

Jade’s Luck told A-dom that Opec told her he could teach her to get rid of the Shadowland.  A-dom told her that Dreary was there and showed her the thank you note.

A-dom: Dreary is keeping the crazies in.  There was no handshake. There was no woogie-woogie.  There was no magical thing.  I didn’t touch Dreary.  All I did was accept a snowball from him.  That may have screwed me over, for all I know.

They finally got around to telling Gareth about the incident at the Library.  Gareth laughed for a good minute.

Jade’s Luck: Oh, yeah, even though I wasn’t me at the time, I want to say I’m sorry for trying to kill the Circle.

Gareth (gesturing towards A-dom): He’s Mii.

Tiger: He really doesn’t exist.

Gareth: We don’t know is Hee exists or not.  We just know Mii doesn’t.

Paul: We need to find someone new to run a game for us.  We won’t tell him this, but we’ll show up.  One character will be named Yew.  One will be named Mii.  One named Eye.  One named Hymn.  One will be named Herr.

Liz: and we’ll make that person cry in the first five minutes of running the game.

Alex: No, because the person we’ll get to run it is Gabe.  Why is the bad guy.

Paul: Who, What, When, Where, Why, He, She are the bad guys.

Ryan: That’s a great idea for a oneshot.

Tiger eventually explained that he created the Resistance.

*End of First Story*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 60 - Kick Her Into Gear! We’ll Be At Hoen-Ba In A Year!*

Session 60

_Synopsis of 12/03/07_

*Kick Her Into Gear! We’ll Be At Hoen-Ba In A Year!
Subtitle: Tiger Shrugged, Which Was the Style At The Time
-By Ao the Overkitty*


Having conquered Atlantis, the Circle started finishing up things they needed to do before they went about the year long hiatus from adventuring to consolidate their power and contemplate their navels.

A-dom decided he wanted to go searching what happened to the Manse on Markus’ Gift, so he dove underwater and swam.  He noted that the underside of Markus’ Gift looked like an ice cream cone, albeit one that was missing a large chunk of it; almost like someone lopped it off as opposed to biting or blowing the chunk off.  While looking around, he found large golden chains leading from Markus’ Gift to Atlantis, from Atlantis to Weijin Island, and from Weijin Island to Markus’ Gift.  The chains were screwed in to Weijin Island.  How they were attached to the other two islands was not commented upon.

A-dom told Gareth about this and dragged Gareth back to show him.  Noting that Weijin Island was a real island, unlike Markus’ Gift and Atlantis, they deduced that it was a docking spot.  A-dom found the uselessness of the real island highly disturbing.  He vowed the barren hunk of rock would be more useful after he got done with it.

A-dom: I’ll plant a man and a woman there and say, ‘ and get at it.  I’m watching you, here’s a shrub.  This island is now populated.’

After a couple months, the Circle went to go check out the propulsion manse.  Graynery looked completely different now.  There was a butte, a waterfall off of the butte, a delta at the end of the river, and three plateaus on top of one another with a cliff at the end of them.

A-dom: Ah, they got the cliffs AND the buttes in there.  Good to see they came to some sort of agreement.

There was also a small, hundred foot by hundred foot long desert.  A-dom commented about putting some Giant Worms in that desert.

Alex: He who controls the spice, controls Creation!

Ryan: Eat your worm poo, damn it!

Paul: I’d like to point out that right now Liz is looking at Ryan like he is completely insane.

Alex: Which is like every week.

The farmers hadn’t really come out of hiding yet.  They referred to the area as the Demon Spawned Area.

The Circle found a hole in the middle of the street of what was left of the town.  There was sharp glass leading to it, to make it that much more dangerous.

Tiger: Gareth! Can you build a wall around this?  Mortals are just going to fall in.

A brief discussion was held about whether a wall would obstruct the essence flows.  A-dom brought this discussion to a close by jumping down the hole.  The others followed.

The Underground was now lit by glowing essence from the ceiling.  Every once in a while there was a rune that was out or one that was flashing, but most of the lights are working.

They wandered over to where the Manse was supposed to be to find a Gargoyle for a door.  When they were asked for a password, Gareth remembered that there wasn’t a password before.  Finding out the demons put in a password, the group wandered back up to the Inn to look around.

The Inn was a complete mess with the walls covered in demonic scribbles that would likely cause insanity to anyone who read it.  Naturally, the entire group started reading to find the password.  None of them went any more insane than they already were.  Jade’s Luck found the password was _Manse is Fixed Now_.

Ryan: That is the lamest password ever.

Alex: It could have been 12345.

Trying the password, it worked.  They found out that only the manse owner could change the password.  A-dom got an evil glint in his eye that immediately got him Jade’s Luck’s veto on getting the manse.  A-dom sulked.

A-dom: If there was someone to flashy-thingy this, I would allow this to be flashy-thingied, but if I owned this manse…

He was stopped right there, being generally berated as untrustworthy to control the propulsion of the island.

The group went on into a room full of glowy things and weird stuff.  There were lots of slider bars.  Gareth looked all around the room and investigated the controls.  With an impressive feat of investigation, he figured out just how the directional and speed controls of the island worked in theory.

Wandering around, they found the Manse really didn’t have much in the way of habitable areas or amenities.  It had an eating room, but that was about it.  They found another room that had huge Tesla coils with controls that Gareth figured out was the Wyld Repulsion System.

They then found the Hearthstone Room and noted there were three Hearthstones.  A-dom looked at his other three Circle mates and sighed.

They then found what looked to be a Communications Center.  A-dom immediately tried to use it until someone told him they probably needed someone attuned to the manse for it to work.

Gareth: I’m sorry A-dom. I just don’t trust you with the Propulsion system.

A-dom: Shocking!

A-dom claimed first dibs on the next manse.  Gareth figured out that each Hearthstone controlled a different part of the Manse.  Tiger examined them spiritually to determine which Hearthstone was which.  Gareth asked Jade’s Luck if she wanted to control the Wyld.  She liked that idea.  He took the Propulsion Hearthstone for himself.  Gareth actually didn’t have a problem with A-dom being in control of communications.

A-dom (to Tiger): Fight to the death?

Tiger shrugged.

A-dom: He shrugged. I want it.  Give me!

A-dom was then bequeathed the Communications Hearthstone.  He gleefully ran off to the Communications room to try it out.

Jade’s Luck: Yeah, give that to the guy who can yell really loud.

A-dom: I will use my powers for awesome.

Gareth: And the glory of the Unconquered Sun?

A-dom: Yes.  WHEE!!!  Come in! Come in!

A-dom found he could communicate with the Curator of Yew and that was it for now.  He just got static from the other channels.  Gareth had the bad idea of getting the Cannibalistic Voodoo Mice and putting them inside the Wretched Tomb of Sijan so they could talk to the mice.

A-dom: Aren’t you supposed to be the good guy?  I’m pretty sure if we let the mice run around they’re eventually going to kill half the populace.  They might just start doing it to get food.

They found out from the Curator that Markus’s Gift’s former Manse was an add-on to the Wyld Repulsion System.  They found that there were several different anchorage points on Atlantis, just only two of them were currently active.  So, if they wanted, they could turn the island around and redock ‘backwards.’  Which is why it was Gareth who was in control of propulsion.  Gareth figured out the maximum speed of the island was one mile an hour.

Jade’s Luck went to the Wyld Propulsion System room to figure out how it worked before turning it on.  It had a map of creation with two glowing lights on it; one for A-dom’s Manse and one for this Manse.  Jade’s Luck decided not to turn it on at the time, since Aylee was on the island currently.

A-dom talked about ramming Weijin Island.  This was shot down.

Gareth set out adding to the Gargoyle’s list, since he had the primary controls to the manse.  They found out that both lists were permanent and that you couldn’t be on both lists.  He added the Circle to the list of people allowed in the manse.  The five mothers were added to the do not admit list.  Gareth changed the password to *Mortals Stay Alive* and told the others.
Tiger: Now one will believe it, cause its not true.

Gareth: It is something to strive for.

They found out the gargoyle of the Manse was named Frankie.

Jade’s Luck: Why is it not possible to change the lists?

Frankie: Because it is set in stone.

They found it might be possible to start a new list if you found a new gargoyle for the manse.  There was lots of discussion about how Frankie didn’t understand the geography of Creation.

A-dom: We’re going to create a spirit that tells other spirits things and makes them useful.

Frankie: I’m not a spirit.

A-dom: Shut up!  I want to stop talking to the door now.  I don’t like the door anymore.

Gareth found out that Frankie could say Sidereal and knew that people forgot about them a lot.  Sometimes they built manses and some of them were sorcerers.  That was it, though.

Jade’s Luck: Maybe gargoyles are outside of fate.

They found out that the things before gods made gargoyles and Frankie was contractually obligated not to talk about them.  Jade’s Luck didn’t seem to get the contractually obligated part and kept asking questions about the Primordials.

Jade’s Luck tried to figure out the controls of the Wyld Repulsion System, then yelled for Gareth.  To him, it appeared that the stations had a harmonious amplification affect with each other.  Right now, it looked like, when turned on, it would only repel the Wyld with respect to the island of Atlantis.

Jade’s Luck: Do demons get messed up by the Wyld?

Paul: You have no idea.

A-dom: Find me one and I’ll throw one in.  I wonder how many mortals that would count for?

Jade’s Luck: Well, Calibration is coming up.  There are demons following us around…

A-dom: You know, between me and Tiger, we could probably summon one.

Jade’s Luck: No.  Big, ing no.

A-dom: So, Tiger.  What are you doing during Calibration?

Tiger: *NOT* summoning demons!

A-dom: Awwww!

Tiger: In fact, I think I’ll be following you around during Calibration.

When she got a chance later on, Jade’s Luck popped in on pirate island to see what Jahar was doing over Calibration.

Random Pirate #47: I think Jahar said something about having a big party.  He said everyone should bring a candle.

Jade’s Luck then had to explain the Jahar really needed a keeper for Calibration, since he didn’t quite grasp the concept that he needed one.  She instilled nonmagical fear in the residents of the island.

Jade’s Luck got the idea that she needed to get an artifact made for A-dom for Calibration; one that sucked the essence from the wearer.

A-dom hugged the statue in the City of Yew for a while, getting a good idea from it.

A-dom: I’ll be back for you when I have some xp.

Sometime during the downtime, Jade’s Luck commissioned Gareth to make little club rattles for the babies as gifts from A-dom.  Those took no time at all.

During the year, Gareth didn’t completely forget about his wife.  He did at times, but was reminded regularly.  Jade’s Luck channeled the gifts and cards energy that she used to do for Jahar to Gareth & A-dom.

After the year of downtime was over, the group discussed what they were going to do next.  The plan ended up being going to Skullstone for two months to finish Gareth’s contract.  They would use the portal doohickey at the Elemental Manse for speed.  They would then sail from Elemental Island to the Sea of Curses to see if they could deal with the Sapphire Sentinel that should be wandering around in there.  Well, at least see what they’d be dealing with.  This would also require asking Hurricane Manse guy to turn off the hurricane there for a bit.  This would allow them to visit a few more island along the way.  By estimation, they figured they now had two years before this particular Sentinel reached a populated island.  They probably had seven or eight years before another reached Abalone.

A-dom also finally remembered that he should go visit his kids and wife sometime.  Yes, he waited until after the year of downtime to realize this, despite the book of names and portraits Jade’s Luck had made back before Atlantis was conquered.

A-dom: Well, I need to build up the myth of daddy!

Paul: I wonder if A-dom is going to end up with a cult out of this.

Ryan: Well, I planned on getting a cult sometime.  Might as well be my children.

They then started discussing a paddleboat with a hamster wheel inside for A-dom or Tiger.  It was decided two hamster wheels would be bad, since making the boat do donuts would be bad.  Gareth tried to figure out if he could alter his existing, unused boat or if he’d have to build a new one.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 61 - I’m Sure The Assassinations Will Pick Back Up Now That I’m Here*

Session 61

_Synopsis of 12/17/07_

*I’m Sure The Assassinations Will Pick Back Up Now That I’m Here
Subtitle: A-dom’s Navel Is The Wyld For Lint
Alternate Subtitle: Haters of Skelly Are Communists
-By Ao the Overkitty*

Back on Elemental Island, the group assembled in front of the portal.

Gareth: Okay, before we depart, I want to make sure we’re on the same page here.  We’re not talking about Yew.  We are absolutely not talking about Yew.  The Bodhisattva doesn’t need to know that Jade’s Luck used to be Yew.

Jade’s Luck opened up the portal Skullstone to look through it.  It was pitch dark on the other side.  Jade’s Luck thought about throwing a torch through and immediately realized it was a horrible idea to throw something through the Wyld.  As the portal spun around, they were able to make out two walls and pitch dark in two directions.

Gareth: Tiger, you’re on expedition duty.

Tiger: I heard what was being said, you know.

Gareth: Which is why you’re it.

Jade’s Luck: You’re the one that can hang onto the wall if it turns out there isn’t a floor.

Tiger hopped through onto the wall and lit up the area.  He immediately noticed he was in the sewer.  It smelt worse than a regular sewer, since it had undead poo gas in it.  It had the same general look and feel of the sewer they had been in before there.  He waved the others through. Jade’s Luck put the portal on hold so her Manse didn’t fill with poo.

A-dom: Yippie!  It’s Market day and we’re in a sewer.  Oh boy!

Jade’s Luck: Do we want to go towards the source or the outlet?

A-dom: Outlet.  Always the outlet.  Cause it might not do much damage to us, but you don’t necessarily want to be covered in poo.

Gareth: Why don’t we just find a manhole cover and get out of here?

They quickly found a manhole cover and exited.  A-dom climbed up the ladder and peeked out, seeing a small town.  The group walked out onto the street and closed the cover.  They found out they were in a random Podunk town two miles from Onyx and headed out.

Wandering up to the gate guards of Onyx, Gareth stated his business in town was he had a contract with the Bodhisattva.  They were lead to an antechamber and told they could have beer while they waited.

A-dom: Mmm. Undead Beer.

Gareth: Nope. Just beer.

A-dom amused himself by offering Jade’s Luck beer, which she refused.  Gareth pointed out Jade’s Luck could go home for lunch each day.

Eventually Master Gareth and his bodyguards were led in to see the Bodhisattva.  The Bodhisattva was delighted to see them and greeted them warmly.  He sent a lackey off to get some paperwork detailing the new workshop and materials he’ll need.

They found out there had been fewer assassinations since the group had left the island.  Some of the apprentices he had trained survived and continued to work.  The Bodhisattva inquired about Jahar and they let him know that Jahar had ‘wandered off’ and that they had been cycling through Eclipses lately.

A-dom: We’re kind of in between Eclipses at the moment.

The Bodhisattva said it was nice to see there were more ‘of you’ around now. When A-dom said there were less, the Bodhisattva clarified.

Bodhisattva: Yes, but if you’re cycling through Eclipses, that means there is Jahar and another, plus that other fellow.

When asked, the Bodhisattva said the other guy was Moonbeam something or other.  He said he was in the West somewhere, but he had no clue what caste he was.

The Bodhisattva referred to the Mortician as his friend and talked to A-dom about the little black books.  A-dom returned volume one to the Bodhisattva.  A-dom then pointed out the addition to the book.  The Bodhisattva quickly learned the spell and commented that Dark Opec hadn’t given anyone a new spell in a very long time.

When asked, the Bodhisattva said it was hard to sift through all of the applicants for the new Shadowland.  He said it was hard to find someone willing to move, take on new responsibilities, was trustworthy and good with dealing with the living.

When the lackey returned, he had with him details on where Gareth’s new shop was going to be and blueprints for a special project the Bodhisattva had for him.  It looked fairly easy to Gareth how to make the thing, he just had no clue what it did.  It looked like a modern art sculpture to him.  When asked what it was, Gareth was told it was a defensive weapon.

A-dom: Shoots babies, obviously!

Tiger took a look at the blueprint and was pretty sure it channeled necromantic energy to shoot ghosts.  It was like the death ray on Jahar’s island, but only targeted ghosts.  He kept this information to himself for the time being, since the Bodhisattva had not seen fit to expand upon his own description of the weapon’s use.

The group got into a discussion with the Bodhisattva about what happened to a ghost when it was killed.  Normally they just reformed twenty four hours later, unless they were tossed into the Void.  The group learned a bit about the Void and the Labyrinth in this discussion.  The Void was described as being kind of the opposite of the Wyld.  While the Wyld randomly created, the Void only destroyed. 

Jade’s Luck: Well, that doesn’t sound all together wonderful.

Bodhisattva: Well, when things are getting randomly created, sometimes things need to be destroyed.  Otherwise everything would be cluttered.

The Void existed underneath the Underworld.  The Labyrinth was created to protect the Underworld from the Void.

Bodhisattva: Because, without the Labyrinth, whenever a Shadowland was created, the mortals would see into the Void.  And then there would be a lot of screaming and death.  Well, not so much death as disappearance.

He then went on to say that the Labyrinth was a rather useful, if dangerous thing.

A-dom asked what the defensive weapon was for defending against and the Bodhisattva responded ‘other Deathlords’.  Not the Mortician, the cranky insane ones.

The Bodhisattva was warned that the Sapphire Sentinels had been released.  It was kind of the group’s fault, but mostly Wretch’s fault.  The Bodhisattva commented about possibly warding his island against Sapphire.

Jade’s Luck tried to get some info about history out of the Bodhisattva.  He did say Wretch’s time was before he was born.

The conversation meandered to talking about the switching of the castes, whose fault that was, and the invite to dinner from the Yozis.  They found out that the End of All Knowledge was gagged because he talked too much.  Apparently the End of All Knowledge knew everything.  He got his slips of paper from his chair, which was made of a collection of all Solar Religious Texts.  Comments were made about making a trip there next Calibration.  Cause that couldn’t go wrong.

The Bodhisattva was let in on just how bad the Circle was at their faith; contractual obligation, swearing and all.

Gareth: I’ve gotten much better than that.  I pray everyday.  It says so on my character sheet.

Gareth thanked the Bodhisattva for his time and were led off towards the new workshop.  The servant said he could arrange for more apprentices, if he liked.

Jade’s Luck: You’ve been getting fewer assassination attempts?

Servant: Yes.  Mostly just simple knives now.  The majority of them ceased after the assassination attempt on Gareth.

Gareth: I’m sure they’ll pick up again now that I’m back.

Servant: Ah, good to know.  My son didn’t really want to become an apprentice now anyway.

Gareth stated he would be happy to train apprentices in his spare time.

Once alone, Tiger filled the rest of the group in on what the weapon did.

Gareth started working and the others set up guard schedules.  They usually had two guards on, one guard off.

In his off time, A-dom went drinking.  He spent a lot of time with Drunken Raven. At no point during his drinking did he break down and go whoring or ask the Bodhisattva for more necromancy.  He went to see the Bodhisattva when he was sober (and alone).

A-dom asked where the little black books came from and was told the First Age.  He found out that the first volume was written by the Necromancer Yew.  He segued into asking about a city that looked like it should exist in the underworld, but didn’t.  He explained that it was a city of ghosts in Creation, but not a shadowland.  The Bodhisattva stated that that was a very special case of ed up.  With the further explanation of it being created by the death of Yew, the Bodhisattva figured out they were talking about the City of Yew.  He explained the Manse the city was built around protected the citizens and did not distinguish between living and dead so long as they were citizens.  It defined protects as kept safe in all ways it was able.  He postulated that the Manse was preventing the ghosts from going away and it was imbued with necromantic energy to begin with.  The Bodhisattva did not see a good way to work around it without taking the Manse apart.  He further postulated that all of the necromantic energy of the underworld was sucked out and fed into Creation, thus the lack of anything being in the area.  He said that it might be an interesting place to practice Necromancy.  A-dom found out the Statue was called the Statue of Divine Inspiration and was designed to divinely inspire necromancers.  The Bodhisattva said he thought the statue was destroyed when Yew was, but A-dom told him it was there intact.  A-dom then stated his desire to get Dark Opec to become his mentor.  The Bodhisattva said that Dark Opec might be interested in doing that for a few random favors; probably random stones from the Underworld.

A-dom: Yeah, I figured I’d have to collect skulls from various islands in the Underworld.

Bodhisattva: Hmm… Sounds like an interesting ideas.

A-dom filled the Bodhisattva on the saga of Skelly.  He then asked about Dragon-Blood ghosts.  Since the group had killed a powerful Dragon-blood and hadn’t found her ghost, they were wondering what was going on with that.  The Bodhisattva postulated that she might have immediately moved on, depending upon how complete she thought her life was.

A-dom: She was a bitch.  I don’t suppose she could feel her life was complete blowing half the ing island up…  Taking over Atlantis didn’t go so well, but, you know, it’s ours now.

The Bodhisattva expressed surprise about A-dom creating a Shadowland in Atlantis.  A-dom told him it was a screw-up, but he had learned from the experience.  He then clarified that he would ask the Bodhisattva to be his mentor, but there were politics involved and he didn’t want to deal with them yet.

Bodhisattva: It’s okay.  In a few thousand years, your friends might trust me more.

A-dom: Well, maybe once we get to know Creation and the Underworld a bit better, we’ll get to learn, well, you and the Undertaker, are, well, the better ones.

Bodhisattva: Yes.  We’re the good guys!

Alex: The Undertaker is a bad guy.  The Mortician is a good guy.  

Ryan: Yes. Mortician.  Wait, there’s an Undertaker?

A-dom asked if the Bodhisattva knew who wrote book number two. He said he’d look into it.  A-dom said he’d keep his eye out for book number three.

A-dom: After a while, you know, these books might become a little scary.

Bodhisattva: Well, they require self-reflection.

A-dom: Yeah, I got some of that.

The Bodhisattva then explained that there was nothing inherently wrong with the books, they just require reflecting upon what was wrong in one’s life.  A-dom expressed he didn’t really need that, since it kind of happened naturally.  The Bodhisattva said it was better to face these things than to let the happen.  A-dom then thanked the Bodhisattva for all of his help.

Liz: And see, I’m the good son!

The Bodhisattva suggested that A-dom check on paperwork on the Sentinels, since there was probably paperwork on them in heaven somewhere.  The Bodhisattva then told A-dom there was a door to Heaven nearby, but he wouldn’t necessarily want to use it.  It seems that, when the area became a Shadowland, the door got shunted into the Labyrinth.  The door still went to Heaven and the Labyrinth decided who got to use it.  The Labyrinth generally only let crazies use it and it tried to help people qualify.

During their bodyguarding duty, Gareth taught them the finer points of smithing; they were just not supernaturally compelled to spend xp on the training.  A-dom actually decided he wanted to learn a little metalworking and learned a dot in Craft (Fire).  

Dan: Ah. Ryan spending XP.  You never know where it is going to go.

Paul: Because having him being able to make the weapons for his undead army can’t be bad.

Jade’s Luck used the time to learn Element-Resisting Prana so she could pull stuff out of the forge with her bare hands and hand it to Gareth.

Tiger spent his time bodyguarding actually paying attention.

Gareth did receive two mortal apprentices to train during the time.

A month passed with no assassination attempts.  At one point, A-dom thought a guy was trying to kill Gareth, but it turned out the guy was just lost.  Thankfully, the guy was a ghost, so he just reformed the next day.

Jade’s Luck had Tiger and A-dom search for secret passages in the shop.  Surprisingly, they found a passage under the anvil.  Strangely, the anvils in this city were designed to slide sideways.  Gareth built a lock and attached it to the anvil and the floor and declared the anvil locked.

When the servant who visited the forge each day with food arrived, Jade’s Luck asked him why all the anvils had secret passageways under them, the servant responded that they thought it was because the creators of the island were insane.  When asked why no one had altered this after the assassination attempts, the servant said they didn’t like messing with first age stuff.

Servant: I mean, there is an Inn with a floor that flips over.  At random.  They suspended all of their furniture.

The servant didn’t care if a lock was put on an anvil, since he didn’t live there.

Paul: So, what do other people do in their free time?

Dan: Eat babies.

The group devolved into talking about Tiger’s first age artifacts having baby themes.

Paul: Okay, so Tiger is eating babies, what are the rest of you doing?

Since there were no libraries on the island for her, Jade’s Luck spent a lot of her off time going back to Elemental Island, to eat and do errands.  She borrowed a few books at a time from Jahar’s library.

An indeterminate time of the way through the final month of the contract, A-dom heard a high pitched whistling noise coming from the outside and up.  He opened the door and looked out, hearing the noise coming from a ways away.  Tiger went over and looked out too.  A-dom noticed a little gold thing traveling at several hundred miles an hour coming towards the house.  A-dom grabbed everyone but Tiger and evacuated the city. Jade’s Luck yelled for Tiger to evacuate.

About a minute later the object hit the forge and the resulting huge explosion.  After the dust cleared, A-dom ran them back to see what it was.

Paul (describing a thirteen success investigation roll made by Gareth): So, this small orchalcum cube, travelling exactly nine hundred and twenty two miles per hour, fell from Heaven, or the sky or something, and hit the building you were in, breaking the main beam of the roof, which snapped the beam like that with parts flying out both ways, came in, hit the anvil, shattering it into a million pieces and sending all of those bits flying outwards, blowing out most of the walls, went down into the sewer and back out, back ricocheting back out of the top lip of the tunnel, went through the chimney, shattering it, bounced off of a big stone rock monolith type thing across the street, came back through with considerably less energy several more times, blowing up most of the things in the shop.  It, however, did not touch the thing that the Bodhisattva had you building.  That is still sitting there right in the middle of what used to be the shop.  Oh, and you know exactly where it landed.

Gareth picked up the absolutely perfect orchalum cube (one inch by one inch by one inch) and looked it over.

Gareth remembered looking at the perfect cube in a past life and placing it on a shelf.  He was pretty sure he was saving it for later, when it would be useful.  Gareth repeated this to the others.

Jade’s Luck: Is this something that can be attuned to?

Gareth: I’ll find out.  Gareth stood around and tried to attune to it.  After an hour, he was finally attuned to it.  He could feel it was connected to him, but he had no clue what it did.  Tiger noted that it was indeed drawing in essence.

Along the way to talk to the Bodhisattva, Dark Raven came by to investigate.  Gareth explained in detail exactly what had happened.  Dark Raven had to write it all down.

Dark Raven: Do you know why this happened?

A-dom: Motherers.

Dark Raven (writing): Possible motherer cause.

Gareth: Yup. Sidereals.

Dark Raven (almost makes the necessary number of successes): Si-motherers.

They explained that the anvil was destroyed along with the building, but the machine was untouched.  Dark Raven commented that they were running out of anvils.  Gareth decided Dark Raven could report this all back and declared he was going to go repaire the shop.

Jade’s Luck: Uhh… You want me to go get lunch?

Gareth: Sure.

Jade’s Luck: Okay…

A Giant Bear worked quickly on the house as he used his building combo to repair all of the wooden parts.  A-dom followed Dark Raven to ask about Motherers.

Dark Raven felt ‘reassured’ that the rock was on Gareth and commented that the rock might have supernatural ‘you want me’ powers and complemented A-dom on the group’s bodyguard abilities.

A-dom asked if Dark Raven had ever run into a little girl that might have hooked up with the Bodhisattva or another Deathlord in the area.  Dark Raven was left with the distinct impression that hanging around with A-dom and probably the others wasn’t good for his health.

Dark Raven went off to report to the Bodhisattva and A-dom returned to express concerns about the rock trying to kill or eat Gareth.

Tiger examined the cube and that it was drawing in a lot of essence.  Not sure what this meant, they figured it might be charging to explode.  

A-dom: Isn’t this like all artifacts, really?

Jade’s Luck: No.

Tiger suggested they take it to someone who might know more about it.  Jade’s Luck suggested Gareth de-attune it, so he did.

Tiger didn’t tell Gareth that it stopped sucking in essence, since he felt Gareth would just re-attune to it.

Alex: The mad scientist of the group was clearly Jahar, not Gareth.

Paul: I’ll agree with that.

Jade’s Luck suggested they show it to the Bodhisattva.  A-dom suggested they show it to Opec.  Tiger suggested they show it to Opec and his mentor ‘before showing it to the Deathlord.’

A-dom expressed disapproval at Tiger’s tone when he talked about the Deathlord.

A-dom: There is nothing wrong with showing it to the Deathlord. We’re not GIVING it to the Deathlord.

Tiger made accusations about A-dom being a step away from Deathlords.

A-dom: Allies.  Need one.  Could be one.  You’re a poophead.

Jade’s Luck asked for the cube to show it to Opec, so Gareth handed it over.  Visiting him, Opec was now willing to talk to Jade’s Luck.  It seemed that her new desire to learn Solar Circle Sorcery to destroy the Shadowland made her interesting to him.  He postulated that the cube might have been thrown to get it to Gareth instead of to kill him. It might have just been thrown in a such a way as to get his attention.  It might have even been thrown by one of them in a previous life and only just came down.  Could have been thrown into Elsewhere.  Opec stated that it couldn’t be a risk if it wasn’t attuned.

Jade’s Luck took it back to the Elemental Manse and told Tiger what Opec said.  Tiger then took it to his Mentor to ask him about it.  Tiger’s mentor explained that sucking in essence was what artifacts did.  After examining it, he stated that he didn’t think it was booby trapped, it just probably had a long recharge time.  But he felt it was obvious someone chucked it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 62 - Apparently I’m A Retarded Baby With Superpowers*

Session 62

_Synopsis of 12/31/07_

* Apparently I’m A Retarded Baby With Superpowers
Subtitle: Excellent.  Anyone who is stupid enough to attack these is going to die!
-By Ao the Overkitty*

A-dom decided he wanted to encourage people to do things on Atlantis that they weren’t allowed to under the dragon-blood regime.  Things like making signs.

A-dom and Jade’s Luck planned out a cult of bravery for the Unconquered Sun where the initiation ritual would be sneaking into the Cathedral of Yew and worshiping there.

The group discussed Essence briefly, chiefly that soon Gareth could once again improve his Essence.

A-dom: But this time, you can do it on the boat.  You can hide below decks and I’ll be Captain.

Alex: See, this is why I never want to train for Essence.  It means I’m leaving these yahoos unsupervised.

Ryan: We can go get Jahar and he could supervise us.

At this point, Liz realized she had forgotten her dice.  Ryan loaned her some dice.  This was a bad move on his part, since the dice decided Ryan didn’t love him anymore and were going to roll for  the entire night.

Tiger brought the cube back to the group and didn’t tell them what he found out about it.  He just said his mentor didn’t know what it did as he handed it over to Gareth.

Over the rest of the second month, Gareth finished the doohickey for the Bodhisattva.  He even added a red button onto it that said _A-dom’s Button_ on it.  A-dom repeatedly pressed the button, sure it was going to do something.

A-dom: Gareth, the button is broken.  It’s not doing anything.

Gareth: Yeah it is.  You have to keep at it.

Since the button’s purpose was to keep A-dom occupied, it did its job well.

A-dom: Somewhere in the Wyld, a monkey is dancing.

The Bodhisattva put the doohickey up in the center of town.  With his contract done, Gareth collected his two month’s pay.

The group headed back to Elemental Island, where they pressed forward in their plans to head for the Sapphire Sentinel.  Gareth realized that in order to have a boat with a paddlewheel for A-dom on it, he couldn’t use the previously constructed boat sitting upon the island.  A slightly disturbing smile crept onto his face as he started wiggling his fingers together, planning his latest creation.

His latest boat was big enough to fit fifty people on it, had a single paddlewheel in the back with a corresponding wheel on the inside for A-dom or Tiger to run in it, and had most of a new ship’s worth of spare parts in the hold.  The ship was magically reinforced and protected against the Wyld.  The wheels and back of the boat were extra reinforced against A-dom.

The ship was built next to the other ship and named within its series.  Thus, the *Destined For Destruction II* was completed.

A-dom offered up his undead monkey butler’s services for the boat, which were accepted.

While the monkey butler tarred the boat, Gareth went to visit his family.  He received lots of questions about what was going on in Atlantis.  In the best way possible, Gareth explained that he was in charge of Atlantis now.  He up-played how things had gone to , dragon-bloods had destroyed the fields and demons were running amuck.  With six successes, they seemed okay with it and he received requests for some cushy government jobs.  They requested to move back home, so he told them to pack their things.  Besides, this would be a great little test run for the new boat.

Jade’s Luck popped back to Atlantis to make sure everything was in order and then popped back to take the boat trip with the group.  A-dom spent the boat trip learning Craft (Earth) from Gareth, so he could properly implement his sign program when they got back.

The boat trip was uneventful, taking a bit less time than the normal month.  They arrived in Atlantis harbor without fanfare.

The players got into a brief discussion about how they were presented to the families and the people of Atlantis.  Liz was worried about Gareth explaining he was a dictator, but it was explained that he never used that word, they just came up with it on their own.

Gareth: My official title is Craftsman of the People.  I’m running a Craftocracy.

Jade’s Luck was fine with this, since it involved people being more educated and worshipping the Unconquered Sun.  Since being against it would involve him caring, Tiger didn’t mind.

Paul: I just see this ending up with Chefs running things.

Alex: Wrong character!

Paul: I know, but he’s setting up a Craftocracy.  That can only lead to chefs.

A-dom made a bunch of stone signs with graphics for places in between stone symbols of the Sun.  A-dom delighted in making a sign for Jade’s brothel.  He then went about placing the signs in the ground throughout the city.

Gareth got their families jobs within a couple days.  He set Matron Jade up in charge of the Bureau of Recreation.  Matron Jade set about Unionizing all of the prostitutes and former slaves of that nature.  Joe was put ‘in charge’ of the Public Works Emancipation ‘New Deal’ Bureau.  This ended up with everyone wanting a new job having to hear about the cannibal island.

Joe: They send you a dinner invitation. Never fall for that!

Jade’s Luck considered making sure Wintersun was aware of the Guild’s actions when it came to slavery.

Gareth decided he needed to introduce his family to his wife.  Jade’s Luck set up the reception.  Gareth was mocked by A-dom for not being able to knock up one woman.

A-dom: I impregnated a whole island in one night.  You’d think you could knock up one woman in a year.

Once things were set up on Atlantis, they headed off again towards the Sapphire Sentinel, making a quick stop on Hoen-Ba to check on the temple.

Since there were no mortals on the boat, Gareth deemed it ‘safe’ to attune the cube artifact to find out what it did.  Once it had charged, he knew he couldn’t re-attune it for another hundred years.  While looking at it, he saw a little arrow pop up and act like it was pointing towards something specific.  It was pointing a bit off from where the Sentinel was, so Gareth informed the others they were taking a slight detour.

As they sailed along over the voyage, he noticed that the arrow gradually started to point downward.  When it pointed vertically, they stopped the boat.

Tiger: So, can you breathe water yet?

A-dom: No, WHEEE!!!!

A-dom jumped into the ocean and started swimming downward.  Jade’s Luck, activated her survival charm, took out her boomerang and stepped overboard, sinking like a rock past A-dom.  Seeing this, A-dom took out his club and started sinking faster as well.  A-dom didn’t intend to talk so he figured he’d last a while.

Jade’s Luck thought she noticed something down below them.  A-dom only noticed water until he hit something.  Jade’s Luck saw A-dom groping the top of a big stone building.  She found windows, but failed to find a door.  The windows weren’t glassed, so the insides of the building were full of water.  She saw corral and seaweed and furniture covered in coral.

A-dom swum back up for air and reported what they saw.  While they were down there, Jade’s Luck explored a little, seeing it was a fairly large city type place.  She swam up and reported further.  They consulted their Ancient map and saw they were up near the Tomb Islands.

Gareth decided to swim down and take a look for himself.  Looking around, he saw a city laid out like Sijan.  There was lots of coral on ziggurat type buildings, with lanterns about.  He also noticed that the arrow was now pointing towards a particular ziggurat within the city while down there.

Gareth swam back up and let them know he knew where they were going and that it was a Sijan type city.

A-dom: Lead the way, Sightless leader!

Jade’s Luck opted to follow them, while Tiger continued to lounge about on deck.

While looking around Gareth rolled well and A-dom rolled poorly, both resulting in two successes.  Ryan cursed at his dice.  Still, Jade’s Luck got a little more warning than them.  She noticed a swarm of sharks swimming around the building rather fast.  She pointed it out to the other two.

Seeing this, Gareth remembered standing outside of the Ziggurat when it was on an island above water, looking at it and seeing flocks of birds flying around it.

Previous Gareth (to someone next to him): Excellent.  Anyone who is stupid enough to attack these is going to die!

Gareth motioned for the others to swim back up and relayed that he thought the Ziggurat attracted flocks of things and relayed the vision.  He suggested they not attack the flocks, just swim past.

A-dom: Come on, Tiger, I’m sure we’ll find air down there somewhere.

Tiger: Nah.

Jade’s Luck went down enough to study the flock’s pattern and relayed it to Gareth and A-dom.  The three of them swam down towards the building.  Gareth swam the most efficient way possible to conserve air and energy past the sharks.  Jade’s Luck swum past the sharks without a problem.  A-dom swum past the sharks, attracting the attention of three of them, but they failed to bite him.

Gareth followed the arrow until it let him to what looked like a moray eel cave in the coral, on the building.  He stuck his had with the cube into the cave. His hand hit stone and now he couldn’t see the arrow anymore.

A-dom pulled Gareth’s hand out and tried to stick his head in, but it was too big.  He looked in and saw it was dark.  He turned on his castemark and saw the cave turned a corner.  He stuck his hand in and could feel text, but couldn’t read it.  He grabbed Jade’s Luck’s hand and stuck it in the hole to the text.  She couldn’t read the text with her hand either.  Since it seemed it was Gareth’s turn, he stuck his other hand in and tried to read the text.

_Craftsman [something] [something] Tool_

Ryan: You need to stick your tool in it.

Gareth gestured to A-dom to pull the coral off, which he did.

A little sign read: _Only the Craftsman With the Ultimate Tool Can Enter_

Gareth tried various things he had on his person before he and A-dom had to swim back up for air.  Jade’s Luck didn’t want to swim past the sharks again, so she stayed down there.  Gareth once again had no problems getting past the sharks.  A-dom attracted the attention of a few more sharks this time, but they still failed to bite him.

While they caught their breath, they relayed the information to Tiger.

Tiger: Sounds like you haven’t found crap yet.

A-dom: We’ll let you know when we find oxygen, Captain Useful.

Tiger: Okay, Captain Dumbass.

Gareth: I don’t think we have the tool.

A-dom: You think it is an artifact?

Tiger: Jahar.

A-dom (laughing): Jahar would be the ultimate tool.

Paul: That’s mean.

Liz: But funny.

Gareth took a few tools off the ship down with him to try.  A-dom stayed up there with Tiger.  Gareth had no problems getting past the sharks and started putting tools them up against the building.  He then tried putting his hand on the wall and activating _Craftsman Need No Tools_.  He disappeared.

Jade’s Luck saw him disappear so she went over and knocked.  Inside the tomb, there was air.  He heard knocking behind him, so he turned around to see a stone archway.  Putting his hand on the stone, he appeared back out in the water.  He tried writing the charm name in the water, then just grabbed her arm and went back in the tomb.  Since his anima was flaring pretty good at this point, they could see they were in a poorly lit, rather empty tomb.  They followed the arrow, finding they were in a fairly large complex.  They followed the arrow down a while until they came to a burial crypt.  Inside, they found a big, stone crypt will all sorts of tools carved into it.  Looking at it, the lid looked like it was pinned down with rods that hooked back up inside.

Gareth tried various ways of getting into the crypt, including his charm and setting his tools where they were on the crypt.  While he was doing this, Jade’s Luck heard a tapping noise.  Concentrating, she heard it coming from inside the crypt.

Jade’s Luck: There is something in there making a tapping noise.

Gareth: I am mildly worried about that.  I think I’m going to stop trying to get in, since this thing is clearly built to keep something in.

Gareth then remembered building this for himself, primarily due to having a long list of things he wanted to get done and was fairly sure he was going to fail to accomplish.

Gareth then relayed this to Jade’s Luck. Inspecting the rods further, they were pretty sure the rods were made of diamond.

They quickly discussed consulting their Necromancer, but then decided to continue on see what else there was first.  Gareth noticed the arrow wasn’t pointing towards the crypt, just past it.  They followed it through the crypt area along a long path until then entered a little workshop.  Sitting on a table was a perfect, one inch by one inch cube.  Gareth put them together and his sucked the other in.  His cube immediately became a two inch by two inch perfect cube and the arrow went away.  The weight of the cube was doubled, not cubed.

Looking around at the tools in the room, he found them really cool, but weird.  They also found two really big parabolic mirrors.

Jade’s Luck wasn’t sure they wanted to let A-dom down here to see all of the nifty stuff, but they couldn’t move the mirrors without him. Gareth thought he’d be fine.

Ryan: Apparently I’m a retarded baby with superpowers.

It took them a while to find their way back to the entrance, since they no longer had the arrow to guide them.  Once there, Gareth brought Jade’s Luck outside, then swam up to the boat on his own.  He told A-dom & Tiger that he found the way in.  He said they found a way to a workshop with parabolic mirrors.  He said they passed a crypt which he was pretty sure he was in side.  A-dom suggested they could talk to himself without opening it.  He then figured that it was probably just an angry body, so it likely wouldn’t be very talky.

Gareth then plunked all of the tools he had taken with him on the deck along with some of the new tools.  A-dom thought they were wood-working tools.  A-dom went and got some sacks from the hold to take with him.

A-dom: Tiger, come with us.

Tiger: Well, now that there is actually somewhere to go, I will.

A-dom: There’s your sense of adventure.  Prick.

A-dom lost a sack to the sharks.  Luckily, he brought three.

The four of them entered the tomb and headed down to the crypt area.  A-dom & Tiger gave the room a once over.  While looking at the crypt, A-dom heard a voice.

Voice (whisper):  Hey. Hey. Let me out.

A-dom (whisper): Who’s there?

Voice (whisper):  It’s me.

A-dom (whisper): You who?

Voice (whisper):  No, not Yew!

A-dom (whisper): You’re not Mii, right?

Tiger: Who are you talking to?

Voice (whisper):  Come on, Wretch.  Let me out!

A-dom (loud laughter): He thinks I’m Wretch.

Tiger then asked again who he was talking to and A-dom replied the thing in the crypt.

A-dom: It’s not Mii and its not Yew.  Who are you?  Is that you, Evening Tide?

Voice (whisper):  No. Hurry up.

A-dom (whisper): Who were you? I can let you out once I know who you are.

A-dom them asked the voice why it wanted to come out.  It said so it could help him do whatever he needed to do.  A-dom then confused the voice by talking about killing Motherers.  Eventually A-dom was prompted to say servants of the maidens.  When A-dom showed he was incapable of remembering the word Sidereals, the voice offered to fix his head when they let him out.  A-dom said he wasn’t going to let him out because he didn’t have a soul.  The voice said he had a soul, in the box.

A-dom: Nice talking to you.  I hope there is no me like you somewhere.

The voice then cackled manically.

Gareth then showed off the cube to the rest of the group.  There was marveling involved.

The voice then offered to show A-dom where all of the artifacts are.  A-dom asked him if he could help them get all of the people to worship the Unconquered Sun and deal with the Sapphire Sentinels.  It said yes.

A-dom: Wow, you can do anything, can’t you?

Voice: No.

A-dom: Can’t get out of this box, can you?

They felt the entire building shake a bit.  They decided to move on now.  They made it to the worskshop where they saw all the nifty stuff.  A-dom found a full mummification set in the corner.  He was pretty sure it was for mummifying someone with cloth made out of threads of Orchalcum.

A-dom: Oooh. Artifact mummy.  Yeah.  That’s a very bad thing in the box.  It is never coming out by our hands.  I shouldn’t taunt those.

Jade’s Luck postulated on praying for the mummy to rest.

A-dom: At the worst, it just keeps filling me with those things the Wyld likes to fill me with.

Gareth: Hope?

A-dom: No. No one can fill me full of hope.  That sack is thoroughly empty.

Jade’s Luck: Blandishments?

A-dom: Yes. Thank you.  That’s all I think he’s got in there.  Aside from being an artifact mummy.

The group looked over the stuff, deciding which things to loot.  They then deiced to explore the rest of the building before taking stuff.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 63 - There Will Be No Shaming Of A-dom Today!*

Session 63

_Synopsis of 01/14/08_

* There Will Be No Shaming Of A-dom Today!
Subtitle: The less time we spend on the paperwork, the more time we have for baby-killing
-By Ao the Overkitty*

They searched around for hours and hours.  Eventually Gareth found a hidden room.  It took a little bit to figure out how to get the door open.  Inside was a circular room with carvings upon the walls.  The murals on the wall told a progressive story of one Solar.


Exaltation: unclear beyond god talking to him
Freaky carvings (cubism): fighting the Wyld?
Dividing up someone’s body into seven pieces and taking it to other places
Scene of the Solar standing in the City of Yew next to Yew (who looked a *LOT* like Jade’s Luck

A-dom (to Gareth): Do we need to sterilize her?

Jade’s Luck: I’m wearing the stupid chastity belt! I don’t want to be knocked up with some motherer baby.

A-dom: Oh.  Good.

The murals continued to show someone trying to assassinate him, which caused a long, climatic battle and sank the island.

A-dom: Sorry.  I’m sure I had a good reason. *pause as A-dom thinks*  Oooh. He’s not coming out of the box. He is SOOO not coming out of the box.

Gareth then remembered that A-dom didn’t kill him.  He was pretty sure Darius did.

Gareth: No, you didn’t kill me.  Tiger did.  You gave it a valiant effort, though.

A-dom: I thought I killed you right before the war with Yew.

Gareth: Yes, you *thought* you killed me.

A-dom: Oh. Good.  Mazeltov.

Gareth found the carvings were well done, but not made by himself.

A-dom postulated that Yew did something and Gareth was on Yew’s side.  A-dom knew he and Tiger were on the other side.

Paul repeatedly made Ryan roll past lives.  He was delighted to fail every single one.

A-dom: Where’s the loot, man, the loot?

Gareth: This is the loot.

A-dom: You can’t beat someone with a story. Not in Creation, at least.

While they ‘agreed’ there was no loot, the door closed.  Tiger jumped out before it closed.

There was a final carving on the door, depicting Yew putting the Solar to rest in a crypt.  A-dom noted that the sarcophagus in the carving was different than the one they went past.  The group then postulated who was in the box with the diamond rods.

Gareth expressed a desire to take two days to study the carvings.  A-dom had no problems with it.

Jade’s Luck asked if anyone was watching the ship.  She wasn’t sure if it would stay put or not.  Gareth said the ship was anchored, so was fine.  Jade’s Luck said he needed to make a smart ship, so they could tell it to stay.  Gareth pointed out that, if he made a smart ship, it would sail as far away from them as possible to protect itself.

He figured out how to reopen the door and let them go on their way.  Over the next two days, he studied the carvings and tried to remember what he could.  Sadly, he didn’t remember much.

While looking at the carving of him and Yew, he had a brief flash of memory.  He remembered standing there, that day, announcing his support for Yew and the newly discovered concept of Necromancy.  

During that time, Jade’s Luck wanted to explore more buildings.  The one they were currently in was the highest up and in the same rough position as Wretch’s Tomb in Sijan.  A-dom and Tiger wanted to search for loot.

Way down in the tomb, they found a staircase into water. Jade’s Luck saw what she thought was a statue in the water.  A-dom saw it was a multi-armed demon with a map, looking around.  When Jade’s Luck started heading towards the ‘statue’, A-dom pointed out it was a worker demon.

Jade’s Luck activated survival charms and went into the water to talk to the demon.  Unfortunately, she found talking under water to be quite problematic, so she just followed him around to an air pocket.  He pulled out a bladder and squeezed it to drawn a bright orange X on the wall.

She found out he was marking boundaries and that they had found the Manse.  He said he wasn’t a tour guide and wouldn’t show her the way. He went back into the water.

Jade’s Luck went back for A-dom and Tiger, telling them where the next air pocket was.  She was pretty sure they could make it if A-dom ran.  The tunnels reminded her of the underground of Atlantis.  The trio ran to the air pocket.

While standing around in the air pocket, they discussed why it mattered that they were demolishing stuff here, since there weren’t any people around.  Looking down the corridor, several intersections away, A-dom and Jade’s Luck noticed a duck walk past.

Jade’s Luck: Follow that duck!

A-dom ran after the duck, but it wasn’t there when he got to the corner.  He then started spouting theories about Motherer ducks.  Wandering down the corridor, he found flowers carved into the walls.  Following it, they came to a couple sets of stairs and then a room covered in carvings of kittens and puppy dogs.

A-dom: What the ?

Jade’s Luck and Tiger: Rosewind?

Jade’s Luck found no evidence of a duck having been present.  She asked some of the structure spirits if they saw a duck.  They said they hadn’t.

They explored some more, going on the direction the demon had gone in.  After a little bit, they found another air pocket.  There, there were four demons standing around, drinking coffee and a fifth demon with a shovel.  They found out the foreman was at the primary work site, but not where it was.  This area was a catacombs type area.

They went and explored the unexplored corridor.  After a while, they came across the foreman underwater.  He was standing around with a bunch of plans all laid out.  Jade’s Luck tried to look at the plans.  From what she could understand, they were going to raise part of the structures so it would be an island again.

Again, conversation under water wasn’t exactly feasible.  She did manage to get out him which part he was going to raise and which points were likely to be destroyed in the raising.  The puppy dog area and the crypt area were very likely going to be destroyed.

The demons weren’t working particularly fast, so they figured they had some time.  She detailed which parts to explore first.  Eventually they went back and filled Gareth in on what they found out.

With Gareth, they explored Rosewind’s area.  Gareth was pretty sure this area was designed for actual living space, an underwater addition.  It was fairly obvious that a very young Solar lived here.  He found a gymnasium full of death traps and various fluffy animal motifs throughout.  Along the way, they found a ten by ten foot room with a screw cap in the corner and solar symbols all over the walls.  On the cap was written *My Loot*.

A-dom: My loot?

Jade’s Luck: Well, you know, there could be sharing involved.

A-dom: Yeah, this is probably  I’m going to want to share.

A-dom remembered this as kind of being Rosewind’s secret lair.  He started to turn the dial and realized that the cap wasn’t meant to be turned with superhuman strength.  After the first click, they saw the Dawn Caste symbol sparkling. A-dom tried pushing it, headlamping at it, glaring at it, and licking it.  None worked.

Jade’s Luck: What kind of things would a little girl like?

Gareth: Hug it.

A-dom: I can’t hug it! It’s a wall!

A-dom hugged the wall.  He heard some tinkling music and the mark stopped glowing.  A-dom wasn’t sure he did that exactly right, but he felt warm and fuzzy inside.

The Zenith mark was next.  Jade’s Luck tried hugging it, but didn’t feel the love.

Gareth tried next.

Gareth: Good stone! Happy stone! We like stone!

Tinkling music and it stopped sparkling.  Twilight was next and Gareth tried again.

Jade’s Luck: Try thinking about cute, fuzzy things.  And flowers.

More tinkling music and Night was next.

Tiger: How exactly does this work?

A-dom: You turn it, it clicks, you hug it. It’s not brain science.

Gareth: Can you think warm, happy thoughts?

Tiger: That’s a problem!

A-dom: It doesn’t have to be you!  Haven’t you felt any warm tingles when screwing a whore?  That’s called, well, like!  See, real people get that, but a thousand times more.  It’s called love!  It’s the opposite of killing them.  It’s like stabbing them, repeatedly.

Jade’s Luck asked if he was speaking from experience.  He said sure.  She coaxed him into saying he loved his wife, and the children.

A-dom (evil voice): Yes, I love the children.  I have plans for the children…

Everybody but Tiger group hugged the all.  Nothing happened.

Jade’s Luck: Come on Tiger.  You’re part of our family too.  Just the part we don’t quite understand.

A-dom: Pretend it is a whore that didn’t charge you.

The music went off when Jade’s Luck said Tiger was a part of the family too.

A-dom: Sometimes families kill each other.

For the Eclipse mark, A-dom said Jahar was nifty.  After about five minutes, the mark finally went off.

A-dom: I don’t have much compassion.  Once you drink from the cup, there’s not much left.

A-dom popped the cap up and realized it was a little girl sized hole.  Jade’s Luck was able to wiggle her way down.  She found the ceiling was very low and there was a wide assortment of stuff.  There were lots of crystalline flowers and glass knick knacks and dollies.  She starting holding stuff up to Tiger to see if they were artifacty.  She found an artifact dress, which she shoved up a sleeve.  She also found a golden strap that said Rosewind on it a couple of times.  A-dom snagged it.  Jade’s Luck was pretty sure the strap was for wrapping it around something to put your name on it.  Jade’s Luck handed up gold and tchotchkes. 

A-dom: Anyone care if I take the strap?  You guys are welcome to the dress.

Tiger took a look at the strap and determined that it involved possession magic.  A-dom botched his past lives roll and became very possessive of the strap.  He wrapped it around his club’s handle and there was a gold sizzling noise.  When he removed the strap, there was now writing on the handle.

*Wretch of Winter – Markus the Mad – Rosewind the Compassionate – Dom Kord – Johan*

A-dom remembered from history lessons that Dom Kord was the ancient that the Dom sea was named after.  At one time, he was the ruler of Abalone, who disappeared right before the Great Contagion.

A-dom clutched his club tightly and giggled maniacally.  Gareth waved a glass tchotchke at him to get his attention.  A-dom accused him of looking at his club.  Gareth made up some packaging for all of the tchotchkes and they moved on.

As they walked along, A-dom noticed a bunny hop by down a hallway.  He swore and sped after it, around the corner.  Once around the corner, he came face to face with a mirror.  In the reflection, he saw himself standing with a giant club, giant robes, and an army of undead behind himself.

A-dom: Ooooh. Blandishments!

Golden lettering appeared upon the mirror.

*You’re not a very compassionate person.  But you’ve taken my things!*

A-dom started crying.

*You must do two selfless acts!*

A-dom: Right now?

Jade’s Luck got around the corner to see A-dom staring into a dull mirror.  She aw nothing special about the mirror.

Jade’s Luck: You okay?

A-dom (muttering): What’s a selfless act? (to Jade’s Luck)  I’m happy you’re…

Paul: You’re trying too hard.

A-dom: I don’t know how to try any other way!

Jade’s Luck gave A-dom a hug.

Ryan:  That counts?

Paul: No.

A-dom cries.

Jade’s Luck: Are you entirely all right?

A-dom: No.  I don’t know if I’m in trouble…

Jade’s Luck: That’s not exactly unusual.  What happened?

A-dom: I got told I wasn’t a very compassionate man and I have to figure out what that means.

Jade’s Luck tried to explain selfless acts to A-dom.  It left A-dom very confused.

Jade’s Luck: See, the problem I see with this is, if you think about this too hard, then you’re doing it because there is something in it for you.

A-dom cried some more and said that wasn’t fair.  He asked the mirror a couple more questions.  He found out the time frame he had was soon and that he couldn’t take the mirror with him.  He muttered about selfless acts and heard a little girl laughing.  He tried to find out what would happen if he didn’t do the selfless acts soon.  He saw Rosewind in the mirror where he should be, pointing and laughing at him.

Gareth: A-dom, why are you flipping off the mirror?

A-dom: Because the mirror is trying to make me a better person and I ing hate that!

A-dom: Wait! Does it count if I started something, but didn’t finish it and finish it now?

A-dom reached into his sack. (Obviously A-dom has a sack because everyone in the West has a sack).  He said he had realized what he had been doing wrong when praying.  He figured free forming was bad for him because he usually ended up swearing at god.

A-dom: I made a little prayer to the Unconquered Sun that we could use and give to people.  _You’re good for armies, you’re good for us.  Something something something Unconquered Sun. Yeah!!!_  It’s a work in progress.  I was going to finish it up and give it to you to spruce up a bit.  It would help to give to people.  I don’t get anything out of this, does that count? (A-dom sounds really pathetic).  Apparently it doesn’t.

Gareth explained to him that he was trying to make it count for him, so it wouldn’t.

The mirror read *You’re trying to hard*

A-dom eventually walked away sulking.

They explored some more, found some self-flushing bathrooms.  A-dom felt they should install some of them on Atlantis and charge people jade to use them.  Then he got the idea that they’d make eight of them and have one of them randomly be free each hour.  Tiger suggested the free one should always be in the shadowland.  Gareth said the one in the Cathedral should always be free.

They wandered around the catacombs, finding some money, some jade, and some statues they might be able to sell sometime.  They didn’t find much else of note.

They carted all of the stuff they were taking back to the ship.  Then stood on the section of the city that was going to be raised, hoping it would count as standing on the island.

A-dom did not put the two selfless acts on the list.

Tiger went and stole the work order from the demon foreman.  From reading the order, they determine that this job was going to take quite a long time and might want to check back in half a year to a year.

A-dom (to Tiger): What ever happened to that holiday of yours?

Tiger: My what?

Gareth: Solar lent.  You are supposed to create it.

Tiger: I am?

A-dom: Yessssss.

Tiger: I was ordered to?

Gareth: By the tomb of the East.

Tiger: Oh yeah.  I created it.  Now I just have to enforce it…

Tiger went and returned the work order.

Tiger (to A-dom): Are you sure you don’t want your little dress back.  You’ve got your little strappy thing.

A-dom:  Might as well.  I can wear it as a hat.  (to Jade’s Luck) May I borrow the dress for a moment? I have nothing left to lose.

A-dom turned into She-Dom, the took the dress, stuck it over ‘his’ head and attuned it.  The dress dropped down over She-Dom’s body, growing to fit.  He then noticed that he was no longer wearing his armor.  They quickly figured out that the dress ate his armor.

It was then pointed out by Paul that it would have been a selfless act to give the dress to someone else.

Much cursing ensued.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 64 - A-dom’s Pretty Dress*

Session 64

_Synopsis of 01/28/08_

*A-dom’s Pretty Dress
Subtitle: Technically, I’m a believer.
-By Ao the Overkitty*


So the group was on the *Destined for Destruction II* sailing towards the Sapphire Sentinel.  A-dom commented that he was going to be in a dress for a while.  Jade’s Luck complemented him on his dress.  A-dom thanked her for the complement and went to find a pair of pants.

The group got into a discussion about Yew once again.  A-dom made the point that Tiger (aka Darius) was possibly the only Circle member to survive the fight with Yew, thus likely got to write the history books about Yew.  Therefore the history about Yew was likely very slanted.  The conversation meandered to talking about how much an exalt’s caste defines them.  A-dom tried to argue that they didn’t, which lead to talking about how Jade’s Luck was defined as a priest and talked to god.

Jade’s Luck: You talk to god too, it just doesn’t work out as well for you.

A-dom: I’m working on a script.



			
				A-dom’s Call Script to the Unconquered Sun said:
			
		

> Hi.  How are you? I worship you. Thank you Unconquered Sun.  *jumbled swearing* Not You!




Gareth: Hi [Insert Name Here].

A-dom: We could sell it to Lunars too!

The group got the ship so that the _You Are Here_ pointer was right over the dot for the Sapphire Sentinel, but they were unsure how close they were, because of the scale of the map.

Another long discussion about amount of belief and what Wretch’s definitions were.  While they were discussing, A-dom and Tiger noticed a merchant vessel sailing towards the Coral Archipelago off in the distance.  Watching it for a little bit, they saw it stop existing and a whirlpool appear below it.  It looked like something vaporized it and the water underneath it.

A-dom: Yeah.  We need a scuba suit and a nonbeliever.

This idea was quickly squashed.  He still thought they needed to figure out the Sentinel’s range.

Jade’s Luck: So, you’re volunteering yourself for the dinghy?

A-dom: Hey.  Technically, I’m a believer.

Gareth suggested they park the boat and row towards the Sentinel in a dinghy.  More discussion about level of belief, as well as who could survive an attack.  They figured Tiger could possibly dodge it and Gareth could possibly soak it.

A-dom gave the map to Foursy, the monkey butler.  Foursy tried studying the map, which A-dom encouraged him and told him to figure out the zoom.  Jade’s Luck admonished A-dom for being mean to Foursy, which confused everyone.  After all, she was standing up for the rights of an abomination.

Jade’s Luck: It may be an abomination, but we might as well still be polite to it.

A-dom turned to Foursy, who was still trying to zoom.

A-dom: *sigh* You can stop Foursy.  Unless you want to.  Feel free.  You have free will for the next hour.

Foursy immediately ran off.

A-dom: Oh god, we’re ed.

Jade’s Luck:  Do we have a dinghy?

Gareth: Of course.  We’ve got four dinghies.

Jade’s Luck shoved the others into a dinghy and set sail.  Once they got to where the whirlpool was, Jade’s Luck and A-dom jumped overboard and looked around underwater.  Jade’s Luck noticed the head a bit away from them.  She mostly saw the head and figured it was fifty feet tall.  A-dom didn’t notice it until they were almost on top of it.  It was hard to spot, since it was completely Sapphire Blue, which blended in nicely with the ocean.

The Sentinel looked more like an abstract statue of a human with a flat face and rigid features.  A-dom waved at the Sentinel. It looked at him for a few seconds and then continued on.  It then stopped to inspect a fish, then shrugged and continued.

A-dom ordered it to stop.  The Sentinel turned around, and they saw it didn’t have a mouth.  While A-dom swam up for air, Jade’s Luck inspected the Sentinel.  Looking at its arm, she saw one of them ended in a stump instead of a hand.



			
				Jade’s Luck’s Vision of Better Times said:
			
		

> She was standing on a sandy beach next to short, wiry guy with white hair.  There were a bunch of the Sentinels lined up.  One of the Sentinels was shooting a big ray of Essence and vaporizing a boat.
> 
> Everlasting Priestess of Summer’s Fortune: Isn’t that a bit excessive?
> 
> ...




Jade’s Luck didn’t find any access ports on the Sentinel.

A-dom came back and ordered it to sit.  They got the impression that, if it had an eyebrow, it would be raising it.  A-dom then asked it if it could stay there for about ten years.  It looked confused at that request.  Jades Luck asked if they could communicate with it through twenty questions.  It still looked confused.  A-dom went up for more air.

A-dom (to Tiger and Gareth): Okay.  We found it!  It doesn’t have a mouth, but it reacts to us.  So at least we qualify as believers.

Gareth swam down to inspect the Sentinel.  He was sure it had no access ports, off buttons conveniently placed dials, Achilles’ heel, or entrances.  It was carved from a single slab of sapphire.  He also noted it had a big essence cannon for its left hand a normal five fingered hand for its right hand.  It appeared to be as flexible as a normal human being was.

Gareth swam up and relayed this information, saying he thought it was enchanted instead of mechanical.  Tiger swam down to inspected it essence sight.  Tiger saw it was very shiny and thought it was recharging the essence cannon.  He saw it had a big, glowy thing in its chest, so probably had a Hearthstone or two inside powering it.

The Sentinel probably moved about forty to fifty miles a day and was headed towards Atlantis.  They figured it would take a couple years to get to Atlantis.

They decided to leave the Sentinel alone for a while and go check on the paperwork for it in Heaven.

While this discussion was going on, A-dom asked Gareth if he could borrow one of his shirts.

A-dom: I’m kind of lacking in upper body covering.

Jade’s Luck: Won’t the dress just eat it?

A-dom: I can take off the dress.  I CAN TAKE OFF THE DRESS! *THE DRESS DOES NOT HAVE TO BE ON ME ALL OF THE ING TIME!  DO YOU GUYS NOT UNDERSTAND THIS?*

Jade’s Luck: No.  You’ve been wearing it since you got it.  You put it on, it ate your armor and you’ve been wearing it ever since.  It’s been a few days, after all.  I just figured Rosewind had a sense of humor.  You were calling her a bitch, after all.

Tiger: You could get a baggy shirt and shove the dress underneath your pants…

Ryan (sad): I wish to buy Conviction 4.

Paul: Okay.

Ryan: Yes I think dealing with you guys is worth Conviction 4.

Alex: Then I should have Conviction 6…

Ryan: No, wait, I ant t buy Conviction 4 at some later point.

Dan: Cause you don’t usually spend xp willy-nilly?

Paul: I think the problem is you have GM with Conviction 5 and I think torturing you is amusing.

A-dom took off the dress, then realized they were still in the dinghy and didn’t have a replacement shirt.  Now that all of the discussions were done, they rowed back to the boat.  Getting back on board, they noticed there were bananas carved *EVERYWHERE*.  They were carved fairly deep, too. A-dom started laughing.

Gareth told A-dom Foursy would have to remove the bananas with pitch and sandpaper when they got to land.  Gareth said that A-dom could leave his own room however he liked it, but the rest of the bananas had to go.  A-dom’s room, a little bit of the galley and most of the deck were covered in bananas.  Jade’s Luck’s room was left completely alone.

Gareth gave one of his marketing shirts to A–dom (had a big G on it).

A-dom went on for a bit about buttering up the mothers of his progeny with salt to promote his cult.  No one was able to follow his logic.

Paul: Sorry.  You’ve hit Jahar.

Jade’s Luck brought up finding the Wyld zone they created in the Coral Archipelago and fixing it, while they’re there.

A-dom: I suggest we don’t dick around and try to stop the thing that is going to kill lots of people.

Dan: What game do you think we’re playing??????

They decided to go to the Coral Archipelago to find another door to Heaven (the bar where you have to drink whiskey to activate the door).  They decided to sail back to Elemental island, use the gate to go to A-dom’s island, then build a boat and set sail from there.  This would allow A-dom to look in on his family.  Jade’s Luck was convinced to make monkeys for Chuck-Chuck out of most of the *Cave of Doom*.  A-dom wanted some of the Wyld retained so the Doom Spirit would stick around and say doom.

Once they got back to Elemental Island, they pulled the ship up onto dry dock and set Foursy to work on fixing his fun.  A-dom was fuzzy about fixing his own room.  A-dom also set Foursy up with a specific tree out “in the middle of nowhere” that he could carve as much as he wanted.

The group gated over to A-dom’s island.  His wife was happy to see him.  His assorted concubines were happy to see him.  Some of the married women were happy to see him.  He saw lots of little children running around that he had seen pictures of.  He commented about needed lots of ‘I’m sorry’ beer for the husbands.

Gareth made some barrels of beer for A-dom so that he could make nice with the husbands.  A-dom did not wear his dress for this, but he did have Jade’s Luck being cute and fluffy and helping him saying he was sorry for knocking up their wives.

Gareth then went off and made a *Destined For Destruction III*, which was a copy of *II*.  Jade’s Luck went and made four polite ninja monkeys that worshipped the Unconquered Sun with most of the *Cave of Doom*.  The Doom Spirit changed his warning to accommodate the reduction on Wyld in the cave.

Jade’s Luck:  Worship the Unconquered Sun! Go forth, my children, with A-dom.

With an exceptional perception notice roll (8 successes), A-dom was able to spot two of the ninja monkeys.  Jade’s Luck had them line up and introduced him properly.  A-dom named them Nin, Ja, Mon, and Key (Nin and Key were female). He handed them leaves and they made ninja masks out of them.  A-dom led them to Chuck-Chuck’s village.  Chuck-Chuck was suitably impressed.  A-dom told Ja and Key that Chuck-Chuck was their new master, should follow his orders and worship the Unconquered Sun.  A-dom explained to Chuck-Chuck that they were now his monkeys, but should stay on their good side and also worship the Unconquered Sun.  A-dom then wandered of with Mon and Nin.

Jade’s Luck came across the poor, stressed out bachelor with the dinosaur/man baby toddler.  She brought this to A-dom’s attention.  A-dom took the foster father and Diney to Uk-Dad.  A-dom explained that Diney was going to be an amazing person when he grew up and there were high hopes for him.  He explained that he couldn’t stay and raise the baby himself and the foster father had done all he could to raise him.  He asked Uk-Dad to find those to raise the child from here forth and gave him Mon and Nin to help.

Uk-Dad: I didn’t know Ninjas were good nurses.

A-dom explained that they weren’t, which is why he needed someone beyond them to hug him and ‘naughty word beyond that.’

Gareth was asked to reinforce and repair the village, since Diney was in the ‘ramming into things’ stage.  Gareth went totemic doing this.

Jade’s Luck: So you named him Diney?

A-dom: That’s not his given name.  It’s just a nickname.

A-dom asked the foster father what he had named him.  Diney’s name roughly translated into Unholy Terror.

At this point, Jade’s Luck pointed out that she was pretty sure Diney was female.

A-dom: Ooh.  That’s going to be awkward.

Jade’s Luck suggested the name Rosewind and A-dom liked it.

Jade’s Luck and Gareth proselytized about the glory of the Unconquered Sun to the locals for a week.  All in all, the group spent a week and a half on A-dom’s island.

They finally set sail for the Coral Archipelago.  Every so often, they put the boat on autopilot, ran over to an island to stand on it, and ran back to the boat.  They saw an island with a volcano on it, so they tossed Jade’s Luck in to look for the sword.  She chatted with the volcano spirits for a little bit, but didn’t find any swords, so they continued on.  Along the trip, A-dom realized that taking Rosewind away from her foster father might have counted as an act of compassion.  He tried not to act happy about that.

After a fairly uneventful journey, they arrived at the main island of the Coral Archipelago.  For some reason, all of their cities were inland.  The group travelled to Azure, the capital city.

The group split up to do their investigations.  Jade’s Luck and Tiger went to the market places, A-dom went to the bars, and Gareth went to the governmental buildings.

A-dom looked around for friends.  After a half an hour, he found One-Leg.  They discussed Atlantis and the hurricane and A-dom told him one guy was in charge of the hurricane and he didn’t like the Archipelago.  A-dom said he was ruling a couple of islands now and had a mess of kids.  He found out there were a bunch of monster coming up from the sewers.  One Leg didn’t know of any bars that didn’t have whiskey or had a special with whiskey.  He did know two bars where, if you drink whiskey, you get shanghaied.

At the governmental buildings, Gareth discretely inquired about doors to heaven and new Wyld zones in the past two and a half years.  He got no where with the door to heaven, but found the monsters from the sewers started around that time.  Since they sounded like Wyld monsters, Gareth determined that there were different groups of monsters that each had their own areas, so to speak.  There were specific safe zones that the monsters didn’t go to, probably because the sewers were designed differently there.

Jade’s Luck talked with people, trying to learn the local news and gossip.  More news about monsters, lots of local gossip.  Status was determined by how much money you had and crime was punished by indentured slavery.  The island was patriarchal, with women being second-class citizens (can’t vote, hold title or own land).  The current ruler of the island was the Sealord, an outcaste dragon-blood.  They worship the Ocean Father, who determines who the Sealord is.  If the Ocean Father is angry with them, they have a bad year of piracy.  If he is happy, they have a good year of piracy.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 65 - I’m Really Just a Social Canibal*

Session 65

_Synopsis of 02/18/08_

*I’m Really Just a Social Canibal
Subtitle: I’m Looking For the Manse!
Alternate Subtitle: When In Doubt, Make It Calibration
-By Ao the Overkitty*


Tomorrow was A-dom’s birthday, which meant that it was time for Calibration.  While out researching, the group learned all of the rules Azure had for Calibration.  Jade’s Luck was going to have the hardest time with things, since women weren’t allowed to leave their home without a male relative and she couldn’t berate men.  There was a long discussion about Gareth saying he was Jade’s Luck’s adoptive uncle.  He really didn’t want to set off the rule about lying to city officials and it was determined that just being his charge due to the brotherhood wasn’t enough.

A-dom: Well, you know, you could always just marry Tiger. Cause, you know, marriage is specially blessed during Calibration.

Paul: Yeah, cause A-dom and Gareth are already married.

Gareth: Sorry, but the winners got picked first.

In the end, Gareth took Jade’s Luck down to the closest governmental building and got his adoption of Jade’s Luck pushed through quickly.  She promised to be respectful to her adoptive step-mother.

The next morning, Jade’s Luck greeted A-dom with a muffin on a plate.  This was certainly a far cry from pelting him on the head with a muffin a few years ago.

A-dom: Where the hell did you get a muffin here?

After he partially got over the suspicion, he thanked her and warily ate the muffin.

Gareth dressed up for the day to properly display his wealth. With his black and white armband, A-dom wandered off to go drinking at nine in the morning.  The others had a leisurely breakfast in the Inn.

While sitting at the bar in the second crowded tavern of the morning, A-dom noticed a little, red-headed girl with a bandage over her eyes sitting next to him.  At least knew she wasn’t Rosewind or Sunshine.

A-dom: Should you be here, little girl?

She looked at him, which was kind of disturbing, since she was clearly blind.

[Insert Little Girl’s Speech] 25 minutes

A-dom apologized to the little girl for the killing and asked which one she was.  The girl got up and walked towards the door, fading out.  A-dom was unsure if he should change appearance and go back for more drinks, or go tell the Circle what happened.  He finished off his drink and begrudgingly went back to the Inn.

Liz: Otherwise he would have to remove your other dot in Temperance.

Ryan: Shut up!  Otherwise, in two sessions, it’ll happen.

A-dom relayed his meeting with the little girl.  He postulated that it was one of Tiger’s previous incarnations.  Jade’s Luck pointed out the girl could have been another type of Exalt.

Dan failed to dodge the made a successful past lives roll.



			
				”Tiger’s vision of better times said:
			
		

> Tiger was looking out a window at two little girls squaring off against each other.  One was clearly Rosewind and the other was the girl A-dom described.  A large fight ensued, with Rosewind getting very glowy.  The redhead didn’t get shiny, but was clearly an exalt of some type.  By the end of the battle, Rosewind was the victor and the other girl was dead.




Tiger: It wasn’t me.  She was an exalt, though.

A-dom said it could have been Gareth or Ceri.  It was then pointed out that Gareth was a woman that time round and Ceri was Jade’s Luck’s wife.

Jade’s Luck: Poor Ceri.  No wonder she left.

A-dom: She left?  I thought she just went out for milk or something.

Gareth: A couple years ago?

A-dom: Jahar will be back with those cigarettes any minute now.  Well, we don’t know who she was or what, but it wasn’t an assassination.  It was just a murder. *pause* So, I interrupted my drinking with this.

It was decided that now would be a bad time to go into the sewers, since the Wyld was stronger during Calibration.

They discussed semantics of the rules of Calibration and what they were going to do with their day.  They openly discussed when it becomes murder and when it is a provoked killing.  Two people went running from the Inn.

A-dom: You know, we can run away and the dragon-bloods can’t run towards us.  We have an advantage.

They talked about how they could only retreat ten miles and what would happen if you ran out of movement in the middle of the street.  Talk of using street urchins to get A-dom beer and loaning his disguise charms to others to get him beer.

Gareth noticed the unease in the Inn and ordered a round of drinks for everyone in the bar, except his table.  The five people left were still inching away from their table, but were more complacent.

One of the guys at the door walked out after his drink and faded out.

A-dom: Good work.  You bought a ghost a drink.

Other patrons: ARRR! Ghosts!

Innkeeper: Pirate ghosts drink free.

A-dom then tried to pretend he was a ghost.  It didn’t work.  He rambled on for a bit more.

A-dom: I’m just thinking out loud.  Happens all the time.  Usually doesn’t last long.

Gareth: If he keeps the thoughts inside, his head might explode.

Jade’s Luck: *chuckling* Thank you, father.  That explains a lot.

Tiger: But there is so much space in there!

A-dom: There isn’t.

Gareth: It’s all skull.

Tiger: That explains why nothing ever gets through.

Jade’s Luck: Thank you again, father.

A-dom tried to poke fun at Jade’s Luck and her progress with the religion of the Unconquered Sun.  He failed.  She mentioned that she and Gareth had been working hard on the religion.

A-dom: Gareth?  So, we’re going to be worshipping a big hammer soon, eh?

Jade’s Luck explained Gareth had been helping with the bureaucratic structure of the religion.

A-dom asked Tiger if he wanted to go drinking with him.  Tiger commented that he didn’t drink.

Gareth (jokingly): Except for child’s blood.

Tiger: Not children.  Babies.

A-dom: If you ferment the babies long enough, then maybe.

The rest of the patrons left the Inn.  One pirate was shaking his head, looking at the group like they were a bunch of psychos.

A-dom went off to bar number three (the one that wasn’t to far away).  After he had been in the bar a while, he realized there were a lot of people with sashes on, but no one had a black and white sash.  A-dom paid for his drink and slowly made his way towards the door.

Gareth and Jade’s Luck decided to wander around the market area to look at the shops.

Back at the empty Inn, Tiger was sitting around doing nothing.  It took him a little bit to notice a little redheaded girl sitting next to him.

Tiger: So, what’s your name?

[Insert Little Girl’s Speech] 50 minutes

Tiger: So, which one was my island?

The little girl pointed down.  When Tiger looked back up, she was gone.

Alex: So, this is Tiger’s island.

Dan: Either that or my island is underneath it.

Paul: Wow.  My game world is so convoluted that you guys consider that I may have parked another island on top of it to hide it.

Back in the market district, Gareth and Jade’s Luck were wandering around, looking at shops.  Everyone was very festive and polite.

Seemingly out of no where, A-dom popped up.

A-dom: I’ve got it.  What if it’s that other guy wandering around?

He got blank looks from the two of them.

A-dom: You know, the guy who is supposedly wandering around in the west? The other Solar.  Remember?  What if it is one of HIS reincarnations.

They really didn’t have much to add to that thought.

A-dom: So… Adventure? Excitement?

Jade’s Luck: Actually, it has been refreshingly boring.

A-dom looked exceedingly bored.  Jade’s Luck asked him why he didn’t go hang out with Tiger.

A-dom: I don’t wanna hang out with Tiger.  He’s no fun anymore. *pause* Actually, I don’t think he was ever any fun.  Maybe I just drank too much.

Gareth:  He’s only fun when you’re doing crime.

A-dom: Ah yes.  That’s it!  Oh well… Anyway.  I’m not here.

A-dom wandered back to the Inn and found Tiger.

A-dom: So Tiger!

Tiger: Really bored, are you?

A-dom: Yes, but I have an idea.  Lets steal .

Tiger: For?

A-dom: I don’t know.  Adventure?  Excitement?  Profit?  *pause* Boredom.  Now, there is no obvious feathered hat here.

Tiger told A-dom that he had had a visit from the little girl and that this was his island.  They thought it’d be a good idea to go looking for the Manse.

Ryan: We’re going to wake up one Creation and there is going to be a line outside our bedroom.  People coming in with grievances.  “I wanted to see that play and you killed me!”

Paul: Yeah.  That’s something for me to do on another Calibration.

While wandering around, Jade’s Luck got the idea that those demons that were following the group around several Calibrations ago and thought to take a look.  She thought she saw a demon go around the corner of a building, but it disappeared.  She thought she smelt broccoli after using the charm.

Gareth: Don’t seem my grandmother around here anywhere now, do you?

Jade’s Luck: Nope.

Back on Atlantis, Gareth’s grandmother was annoying his new bride, trying to figure out what was wrong with her since she hadn’t produced an heir yet.

A-dom (to Tiger):  You know what would be a really bad idea that I wanna do?  Necromancy.

Tiger: And how many rules would that be breaking?

A-dom: A lot.  All of the dead ones, I’m sure.

While A-dom and Tiger were sitting there talking, a dragon-blood walked in, looking city guard-ish.

City Guard: Morning gentlemen.  Would you be the ones talking about slaughtering children and scaring the locals?

A-dom said they had been, but they had no intention of actually doing so.  He said it was just a really bad joke.  The dragon-blood asked if they were Anathema.

A-dom: I’m not sure how to answer that.

Tiger: I’m not Anathema.

A-dom: I guess by your definition yes, by our definition no.

The guy pulled out his notepad and asked for their names.  When they were asked for their names, they responded Johan and Tiger.  A-dom’s stated business on the island was primarily looking for a door to Heaven.  The city guard said it was unwise to use it during Calibration.  

A-dom: Yeah.  That’s why we’re sitting around a bar, bored.  Talking bout… eating babies….*pause* We don’t have any actual plans to eat babies.  I’ve never actually consumed a baby.  I can’t speak for my comrade.

Tiger denied ever having eaten a baby or any other humans.

The guard looked at A-dom, looked at his arm patch, then wrote something down.  He asked them if they were planning on doing any other wanton destruction.  A-dom said they didn’t have any plans for wanton destruction.  The guard wrote down that all wanton destruction will be spontaneous.

A-dom: We apologize for causing a scene. Sometimes we forget that we’re in public.  Would you have time for us to ask you a couple of questions about the city and the island and all that?

A-dom found out that they had an accounting every year to choose their leader.  They count up everyone resource gains every year.  Whoever gains the most resources from off island is the new Sealord.

They found out there was a legend of a leader named Sara who was deposed.  It was believed that it was because of here that the current rules were put in place.  The guard didn’t pay to much attention to legends, but believed she might murder you in your sleep if you said her name too many times during Calibration.

A-dom: That makes sense.

When asked where they were from, A-dom said Abalone and Tiger said ‘Atlantis, currently.’

The guard asked about them about the political turmoil on Atlantis.  A-dom said Solars were now in charge there.  Tiger said Dragon-bloods were in charge. 

Guard: If our political leader wanted to talk to the political leader of Atlantis…

A-dom: I’d have to go find Gareth.

Tiger: He’d have a very short trip.

The guard thanked them and said they had been very helpful.

A-dom: Thank you.  Would you like a drink?

City Guard: No thank you.  I’m on duty.

Tiger: Heh. He said doodie.

Ryan: I think that is the first joke I’ve heard Tiger make.  Apparently, he likes kiddy jokes.

Tiger tailed the guard to the guard post where said guard rounded up eight other dragon-bloods.  The guard told the others that the leader of Atlantis was in town and that they should round him up so that the leaders could talk to him.

Tiger headed off to find Gareth before they did to give him the heads up.

Jade’s Luck (to Tiger): Were you being unusually informative?

Tiger:  No.  You know who was sitting with me.

While sitting in the Inn, A-dom realized that the rule said that you’re allowed to walk ten miles.  It said nothing about jumping distances.  A-dom cackled maniacally.  Seeing he had the bar pretty much to himself, he decided to take advantage of the bartender not being allowed to toss him and tormented the bartender.

A-dom: I’m really just a social cannibal.

After explaining his views on cannibalism, he told him about their dinner with the Yozis.  He succeeded in weirding the  out of the bartender.

A-dom: It’s really just some wacky  you walk into when you’re an Exalt.  All of a sudden you’re contracted to have a dinner with the Yozis.  My advice to you, stay in your bar.  Don’t ever don anything adventurous cause then you end up eating with people who ing have things over their face.  Don’t really be awesome at anything, just be very bland.  Try not to survive anything.  If anything horrific happens, just die.  Else you might be a Lunar or, I don’t know how you get Motherers.

The bartender started crying and excused himself to the restroom.  The guy went into the restroom and closed the door. A very short while later, A-dom heard a crunch.  A-dom left the bar.

Ryan: If he just offed himself in the bathroom, I’d rather not deal with it.

Alex: Or maybe the toilet ate him.

Paul (imitating Ryan/A-dom): ‘I’m looking for adventure! There’s adventure, I’m leaving!’  A-dom is screwed by his own low compassion.

Paul (to Dan): You see a group of guards moving through the marketplace.  You recognize the lead guard from before.

Dan: Oh, I totally left.  *pause* I’m looking for the Manse.

Paul started crying.

Alex: What do you expect from Dan?  You’ve known him longer than us!

Paul: Yes, well, I gave you a long list of plot to do, you put those off.  Then I give you other weird  happening.  Tangential plot; we’re going to go look for something we know should be there!  Not that we really have a good chance of stealing it since it iw probably *owned* by somebody…

Liz: I’d like to point out that Alex and I are in the marketplace waiting for the plot to come get us.

Paul: Yes. One of the plots is coming for you, now.

The guard walked up to Gareth and Jade’s Luck.

Guard: Excuse me, Gareth?  Are you associated with Johan the Anathema? Alias A-dom?

Gareth: Yes.  What has he done now?

The guard explained that he was just terrorizing a bartender.

Gareth: Oh, he’s being good.

The guard explained that, in a conversation with A-dom, they found out that Gareth was the ruler of Atlantis and they would like for him to have a meeting with the Sealord.  They repeated they were only interested in the safety of the island.  Jade’s Luck asked if they should make it more formal and get the rest of the Circle.  Gareth said they could let the others have their own fun for a while.

Ryan: Excellent.  I’ve already killed one bartender, where’s the next one?

Gareth: On second thought, lets go pick up A-dom.  I got feeling of intense glee off of him.

They used the brotherhood spell to quickly track down A-dom.

A-dom: I didn’t do anything!

Gareth: We’ll discuss what you didn’t do later.

A-dom: I didn’t do anything.  I was just out for a quick stroll.

Gareth: Come on.  We need to go meet with the Sealord.

A-dom finally realized that other pirates ordered an expensive drink for their first drink, since it was free.  Finding out the Sealord was in a bar down the street, A-dom agreed to go along.

A-dom: Excellent.  I’m with ya.  I had an idea too.  I can drink other things besides beer.

Gareth: Isn’t that against your moral code?

Guard: What is involved in your moral code?

A-dom: I’m not really sure.  It changes daily.  It involves petting puppies and scratching kitties under the chin.

A-dom felt a burning sensation.

The group entered a much nicer bar down the street.  It was around eleven in the morning now and a full party was going on.  The guard walked up to the Sealord, then asked Gareth if he had a title.  When Gareth said _Craftsman of the People_, the guard stopped to shake his head before introducing him.  Jade’s Luck commented that she thought tyrant sounded more imposing.  Gareth was told his entourage could wait downstairs while the two of them negotiated.

A-dom: But we’re a Circleocracy.

The guards took notes.  A-dom argued that they should be included.  When asked what a Circle was and who was involved in it, they left Tiger out of the expaination.

Jade’s Luck: I think the Necromancer Yew tried to de-choose her Circle.

The entire bar went quiet.  Jade’s Luck insulted the Sealord by insinuating he would do something to Gareth off alone.  Eventually they managed to argue that A-dom should be in the meeting, leaving out the women folk.

Jade’s Luck: So, is this considered my home for the duration of the meeting?

Sealord: Your father is in the building.  Nobody touch her!

Jade’s Luck stayed down in the bar.  A-dom asked her if she would be okay by herself.  She responded she’d be as okay as him being by himself.

A-dom: Don’t bug the bartender too much.  We’ll talk later.

Up in the meeting, A-dom did most of the talking, since Gareth really wasn’t enamored with chatting with pirates.  They were brought drinks and cigars.  The Sealord wanted to discuss possible trade with Atlantis, since they hadn’t had any previously, due to the Realm.  A-dom brought up that they weren’t a big fan of unethical piracy.  After an advisor explained what ethical piracy.  A-dom said that, while they weren’t going out of their way to stop said activities, they did not want to promote plundering, raping, slavery, and pillaging.  The Sealord said they weren’t with the raping and slavery.  They got it understood that the Circle didn’t so much care what was done to Realm ships, but would take offense at attacks on their own ships.

They started talking about the hurricane and found out the Sealord was the hermit’s cousin.  The trouble between them was the Sealord married the hermit’s girlfriend.  The Sealord was hoping the hermit would die of old age, since he was older.  The Sealord asked if they could convince the hermit that Sealord was running a country to the south, since he was fairly gullible.

They hammered out that they could avoid pirating Atlantis ships, so long as the Realm was coming further towards them.  They discussed setting up permanent trade routes.

Down in the bar, Jade’s Luck got bored.  She was really tempted to get all of the drunken pirates in a little sing-song.  That would have led to a lot of dead people, so she made the pirates play charades.  She increased her Appearance to five for this time.  She tried to charm a few pirates, but got minimum success.

The Sealord considered Admiral Bloodsky to be an annoying competitor of his.  Bloodsky had been Sealord fifteen years previous and they didn’t really like each other.  The Sealord didn’t have any problems with Diamondeye Torr.

The Sealord said Skullstone made them nervous and Gareth said they were neutral towards them.  A-dom said they didn’t believe that Skullstone was going to come at them with a big army of undead creatures.

The Sealord asked their opinion on Motherers.  The Sealord was against them and couldn’t remember the word Sidereal.

When they got out of their meeting, A-dom and Gareth noticed there were several pirates crucified to the rafters.  The pirates were still alive.  A-dom quickly asked the nearest city official why that was done.  Apparently not one had noticed it happen.  They then noticed that something was written across the pirates’ chests in Old Realm.

[Insert Little Girl’s Writing] 1h55m

A-dom noticed a vent in the roof near where the bodies were hung and he thought he saw a little girl’s foot through it.  He ran outside and hopped on the roof, but didn’t see anything.

A-dom: Little Motherer?  Anywhere? Here, little Motherer!

Gareth heard A-dom, went outside and hopped onto the roof.

A-dom: I’ve got a new theory.  Maybe we had a Motherer, and she died.

Gareth investigated the scene.  He pulled out his pipe and smoked it while he explained to A-dom.  The crime was clearly committed by the ghost of an Exalt of some kind.  The ghost clearly had an artifact lasso of some sort, since that is how she grappled people on the ground and yanked them to the ceiling so fast no one noticed.  She wrote on their chest using her fingernail.  He thought reading the writing might make you start thinking negative thoughts about Jade’s Luck, so it could involve Linguistics charms.  The ghost skipped out into the daylight and became invisible, then wandered off.

Gareth went down and started healing those with the writing on them with medicine charms.  A-dom activated his anima power and bracers to yell across the city to summon Tiger.

A-dom: *Hey Tiger!  Come over to the Drunken Porpoise!*

Tiger appeared next to A-dom, having sped over.

A-dom: *We’ve got some neat stuff going on.  Ghosts and people getting crucified.  It’s awesome!*

A-dom then realized he was still shouting.

A-dom: *Sorry everyone.*

A-dom turned his power off and filled Tiger in on what happened and his Motherer theory.

Gareth started to fill the Circle in on what he found in Hoen-Ba.  Then he realized A-dom didn’t speak Hoen-Ba and switched to Old Realm.  Gareth didn’t think she was a Sidereal, since she had a distinct appearance and had what looked like Solar Linguistics charms.  Jade’s Luck didn’t think she was a Solar, since she would have been all glowy in her fight with Rosewind.  Gareth said he didn’t think she was a Deathknight, since they showed up after the usurpation.

Ryan/A-dom proclaimed that, if there hadn’t already been an incarnation of him and Tiger who had been locked in mortal combat and he had one, he wanted to keep trying.  Paul pointed out completely out of character that A-dom and Tiger had never murdered each other.  Perhaps their time had come.

The Sealord was around, but wasn’t appearing to understand what they were saying or specifically paying attention to them.

They tried to figure out what to do with the ghost.  A-dom offered to do Necromancy to summon her.  Jade’s Luck nicely asked him not to.  She didn’t think experimentation in a town full of mortals was the best way to find out if Necromancy was the same as Sorcery during Calibration.

A-dom suggested they go find an empty bar and wait for her to show up.  He also commented that he knew where to find one.  This led to asking about messing with the bartender.  A-dom said he thought he caused the bartender to commit suicide.

A-dom: Well, he seemed to be a little down after the conversation about dinner with the Yozis.

The look of anguish on Jade’s Luck’s face cannot be properly transcribed.  A-dom then his conversation with the bartender, trying to explain why he said everything and slant things away from being his fault.  He didn’t do a very good job of it.

The Circle headed back to the bar to investigate.  The bar was actually quite crowded here, since there was an untended bar.  Gareth and Tiger wandered into the bathroom to investigate.  Gareth found the blood smear on the stonework just inside the toilet and quickly figured out that the toilet did, indeed, eat him.

A-dom felt better, since it wasn’t his fault.  He then asked if they should claim the bar for themselves.  This was shot down, as being not important at the moment.

A-dom made an out of order sign with pictograms for the bathroom door, then put something heavy in front of the door.  A pirate saw them making the out of order sign and went into the ladies room.  There was then a crunch.

A-dom wandered into the ladies room and saw the blood smear on the ceiling.  There was blood on the stones of the toilet, which looked like teeth.  It looked like the sewer walls ate the guy.  A-dom went and got Gareth.  Once he saw this, he immediately put up Integrity Protecting Prana.

A-dom postulated that either the entire sewer was the Wyld or just this small section right below them was.  After collecting Tiger and Jade’s Luck, more Integrity Protecting Pranas were put up.  Jade’s Luck saw it was a Wyld creature inside Creation and tried to knock the Wyld out of the sewers.  She only managed to knock the Wyld out of ten feet of sewers.

Jade’s Luck: I don’t have enough Willpower to do this today.

Gareth went and found a city guard.

Gareth: You have a problem with your city sewer system, which we’ll be taking care of as soon as we can.  Your sewer system is currently a Wyld creature.

The guard asked to be shown.  Then the guard commented that it was odd and stuck his head into the toilet.  The toilet clamped down and started sucking him in, like a snake swallows its prey.

Gareth told the group he was going to go inform the Sealord, since telling guards wasn’t doing anything special.  The others stayed there and guarded the bathroom from patrons.

While Gareth was walking, he noticed a little redheaded girl walking next to him.

[Insert Little Girl’s Speech] 2 hours 29 minutes

The girl then faded away right next to him.

Gareth got back to the Drunken Porpoise and found the Sealord.

Gareth: You’ve got a slight problem at the moment, which concerns the safety of your island.  Your sewer system is currently heavily infected with the Wyld.

Sealord: Yes, we know.  Lots of Monsters.

Gareth: Your sewer system currently IS a Wyld creature, at least for the rest of Calibration.  We tried to knock the Wyld out of it, but it didn’t go very far.  It is currently eating people who use a crapper, at least at the bar we were at.  I tried to tell a guard about this, but he stuck his head in the toilet to investigate.  It ate him.  You might want to institute a policy of chamber pots immediately.

Sealord: Chamber pots.  The potters should like that.

Gareth:  We’re trying to deal with the situation, but we may not be able to until after Calibration.  It depends upon how powerful it is.

Sealord: I really wish we knew where it came from.  Just one day, Wyld.

Gareth: Well, it’s the Wyld.  Can you really predict it?

Sealord: Some people can.  I think they’re crazy.

Gareth: I’m going back there now.  I figured you should be told so that you can effectively deal with keeping people calm.  The last thing we need is to start a panic over this.

Back at the Inn, Jade’s Luck was trying to get A-dom’s attention.

A-dom: Hey? What?  I wasn’t stealing.

Jade’s Luck explained that obviously this was a wake and they needed to honor the two dead people.  She asked if he could make an announcement so they could honor the ghosts.  She suggested Gareth help with the wording of the announcement.

A-dom: Nah, I got it. I got it.

A-dom stood up on a chair.

A-dom: Can I have everyone’s attention?  Everyone?

No one paid attention to him.

A-dom: The Necromancer Yew!

The Inn went quiet and everyone looked at him.

A-dom: Good. Now that I have your attention, I have a very important announcement.  I want everyone to know, Do NOT use the crapper!  You WILL be eaten!  Three people have died already.

Crowd: The Necromancer Yew caused this!  We’re All Going to Die! AHHHH!!!!

Panic ensued as people started running out of the building.

A-dom: Fine, we’ll go with that.  As of right now, this party is officially a wake.  We are honoring those three dead people.  If anyone knows their names?  One of them was the bartender, hopefully someone knows him.

A-dom then realized he was talking to an empty room, save Tiger and Jade’s Luck.

Jade’s Luck: Maybe you could not bring my past incarnation into this, as people seem to be really quick to blame her for everything and I’m getting really tired of that.

A-dom: Okay, revision number two.

Tiger: But you/Yew had it coming.

A-dom jumped outside and onto the roof, turning on his power.

A-dom: *Attention Everyone!  There seems to be some problems with the sewers.  They’re full of Wyld.  Do not, I repeat, Do NOT go anywhere near an opening into the sewers, including your bathrooms.  Please use alternative means, else you will be eaten and die.  There will be punch and pie.*

Tiger: You’re supposed to open with that.

A-dom: *We don’t serve punch and pie.  Crap, I said that loud.*

A-dom repeated his message and then turned off his powers.

As Gareth was walking back, he heard A-dom’s message.  He immediately slapped his forehead and then shook his head.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 66 - Walking Briskly Toward Danger*

Session 66

_Synopsis of 03/03/08_

*Walking Briskly Toward Danger
Subtitle: A-dom Fists the City
-By Ao the Overkitty*


Gareth seriously considered just getting on his boat and sailing away.  It was very tempting, but he didn’t do it.  He sighed as he reentered the bar.

Gareth: If you’re done instilling panic and fear in the populace, can we get started fixing the problem?

A-dom explained how he had instilled fear and panic by mentioning the Necromancer Yew.

A-dom: Necromancer Yew!  Oogity Boogity!

Pretty much all of the other patrons left the bar.  A-dom marveled at how cool Yew must have been and wanted to know just what she did to earn such fear and respect.  He spoke of her for a while like a teenage girl talks about her dreamy boyfriend.

Gareth told A-dom that the Sealord was going to want to talk with him after they were done.  An apology was likely in order.

The group

Jade’s Luck:So, are we just going to pull up a random sewer grate and jump in?

A-dom: Okay. (pulls up sewer grate and jumps down) WHEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!

Jade’s Luck continued to try and discuss how to track Wyld essence flows back to their source.  A-dom responded by non-bracer yelling ‘what?’ , ‘I can’t here you.  I’m in the sewer already!’ and ‘Guys, I’m lonely.’

Gareth climbed down into the sewers and waited for the other two to follow.

A-dom: Hey Gareth.  I went a whole day without saying Sarah.

Tiger: Well, you screwed that up.

A-dom: What do you mean?  I didn’t say Sarah.

Gareth took several steps away from A-dom.  Jade’s Luck and Tiger saw a lightening bolt strike the ground very close to her (right above where A-dom was standing).  They told him what happened and to not say that word.  A-dom thought it was cool and commented on how he just needed to stand below the right person.

Tiger and Jade’s Luck hopped down into the sewers to take a look around.  Tiger could see which direction had more Wyld energies than the other and also noticed that the sewage wasn’t so much sewage and digestion fluids and digestion spirits.  He commented that it looked like they were inside a Wyld beast.  Gareth brought out his armor and his scythe.  A-dom shrugged.  Jade’s Luck put up Chaos-Repelling Pattern.

As the group walked towards the more concentrated Wyld they came upon a little wooden doll walking the other way.  It waved at the group all nervous like.  The doll then fell over as it got into range of Jade’s Luck’s Creation.  Once the group had passed, it got back up and swore.

A-dom: That was mean!

Gareth went over and disassembled it.

Tiger: Now *THAT* was mean!

Gareth: It’s a Wyld creature.

A-dom tried to put it back together.  It walked away with a serious limp.

Tiger had a lot harder time tracking the Wyld in the pocket of Creation so he scouted ahead.  Plus it got him out of the stinky poo part of the sewer and back into the digestive tract.  Eventually they came to a stairwell made out of weird bones (giant ant bones).  The Wyld was more concentrated down there, so A-dom started down.  Jade’s Luck waited for the others to get down the stairs before approaching.  When she did the wall reformed, making the stairway disappear.  She turned off her charm and waited ten minutes for the staircase to reappear.  When she got down to the bottom, she asked if the group was okay.  Gareth declared Gin and plunked down his cards.  A-dom didn’t realize they were playing gin.  Tiger thought they were playing poker.  The deck of cards declared it thought they were playing solitaire and wandered off.  A-dom chucked something at the cards.  Most of them scattered, but the King took it right on the head.

A-dom: Maybe we shouldn’t play cards with a deck of cards we found in the Wyld.

This corridor’s walls was much more bone themed.  Every so often the walls were made of marshmallows, but mostly it was bones.  Everyone but Gareth saw a ghost up ahead rearranging bones in the wall.  The bones then moved around some more as if they were stacked in jello.  They woman was trying to tell the bones to stop moving.  They weren’t listening.

The group talked with the female ghost for a bit.  She was the proprietor of the tunnel, which had been sealed off for a while.  It had been sealed off by the mistress while she still ruled the island, to protect it.  A-dom asked if the mistress was Sarah.  The ghost winced.

Alex: Some poor puppy just got zorched.

A-dom: We’re all here, who cares?

A whole bunch of bones came shooting out of the wall at A-dom, piercing him a lot.  They found out it was only normal during Calibration.  It was due to certain people cursing the mistress.  The ghost asked him to put the bones back exactly where they belonged? A-dom did so and put his dress on.

The ghost told them the mistress had sealed off the tunnel to protect the legacy of Yew.  It was very happy to learn Jade’s Luck had been Yew.  The mistress had been Yew’s apprentice.

Gareth: I think Sarah was Tiger.

Jade’s Luck moved away from both Gareth and A-dom.  Bones shot out at Gareth, piercing his armor but failed to pierce his skin due to the Twilight anima power.

They found out the mistress was the quite, secretive type.  They got more information on Yew and her demise.  Yew was assassinated in her own city by Wejin the Hideous, Lotus the Witch and Cindy.  Markus the Mad died in battle and exalted as Rosewind the Compassionate.  Rosewind attacked the great necromancer’s acolyte, Sarah, who then exalted.

The ghost then exploded for saying Sarah.  A few minutes later it reformed.

Ghost: (looking at A-dom) I blame you.

A-dom: I also blame Yew.

A-dom got whacked.  The group discussed needing signs.

Jade’s Luck explained what had happened in Creation to the ghost.

Eventually Tiger got bored and wandered off to find the source of the Wyld.  When he found a big, wobbly ball of Wyld, he called Jade’s Luck over to look at it.  After a little bit, it spit out an armored hamster.  A-dom felt it needed a knife duct-taped to its back.

The hamster walked past the group.

Armored Hamster: Excuse me, I have to get back to work.

A-dom picked him up and hugged him, saying he was so cute.  He put the hamster down and it wandered up the staircase.  An eyeball popped out of the Wyld ball and rolled to the staircase.  Once it got their, bat wings popped out and it fluttered up.

Gareth asked Jade’s Luck if she had enough Willpower to smack the Wyld.  She asked him how to make iron weapons.  With his instruction and five hours, she turned the patch of Wyld into cold iron weapons.  With the source of the Wyld energy gone, Tiger was pretty sure that a simple walkthrough with Chaos-Repelling Pattern would destroy the remaining Wyld.

As they headed back towards the stairway, Jade’s Luck commented about getting Gareth to build a tunnel to get out.  The ghost said she wouldn’t advice that, commenting that they were in the mistress’s secret storage area and the death traps were likely all active now that the Wyld was gone.  Luckily, she said this corridor was safe.

The group discussed where they wanted to go now, since they had three directions to try now that the area had been righted.  A-dom asked the ghost which way the death traps were.  She said yes.  He asked her which way the good  was.  She said yes.  He asked which way the Manse was.  She said she couldn’t tell him that.

Watching the bickering, the ghost commented about how she saw how the war had started.

The group decided to go left, so Jade’s Luck turned on the Chaos-Repelling Pattern and they went.  The ghost was happy that the bones were staying in place now.  Eventually they came to an archway with large, glowing runes on it.  It reminded A-dom of an archway underneath Skullstone.  He thought it was similar, but he thought it might just burn the soul out of the body.  He and Tiger got closer to investigate how to deactivate it.

Disembodied Female Voice: If you want to come through this doorway, you must prove you are a practitioner of Necromancy.

Jade’s Luck tried to question the voice, but failed.  A-dom and Tiger noticed that there were a few corpses around the doorway, possibly people who had tried and failed.

A couple of minutes after the group started discussing if it was a good idea to find out what happened when you cast Necromancy during Calibration Tiger noticed a curtain of green flame coming down the corridor from the direction they had come.  Tiger pointed out.  Jade’s Luck told A-dom to animate a corpse.

Paul: Intelligence+Occult.

Ryan: Wait a minute.  I have to find my intelligence.  I don’t normally know where that is.

A-dom started casting his spell and he got a lot more power than he was expecting.  He managed to channel it properly.  Black, necromantic energy formed around three of the skeletons, making them reform and glow.  They looked like improved zombies.

Skeleton: Yes, sir.  What would you like?

A-dom: Nothing at the moment.

Skeleton: You may wish to step this way, sir.  There seems to be green flame coming towards you.

A-dom said the skeleton could call him the Necromancer Mii.  The Skeletons ended up being named Yes and What.  Yes was clearly incompetent, since he couldn’t speak yet.  What kept calling A-dom sir.

Everyone, including the new creations, stepped through the deactivated archway.  The runes powered back up once everyone was through and the green flame died out just before it reached the archway.  Jade’s Luck asked if they’d need to prove again to get back through.  What noted there weren’t any skeletons on this side of the archway.  A-dom noted they’d have to make one.  What asked whom he was volunteering for the task.

They were now in a rather large room with assorted necromantic tools.  A-dom was pretty sure it had lots of burial rights tools, including mummification.  On the other side of the room was another of the magical archways.  Jade’s Luck noticed some writing on the wall.

In Old Realm *After the death of the Great Necromancer Yew, her knowledge was oppressed by the evil tyrant overlords.  This location was designed to test people to see if they appropriately aligned to accept the teachings of Yew.*

She couldn’t read any further.  It looked like it was written in Old Realm, but it was all gobbley-gook to her.

Gareth took a look at it and managed to get farther.

*It went on to talk about how you would be tested for knowledge of basic occult, necromancy, proper motivation, proper use of occult, proper reverence for the Great Necromancer Yew*.

Gareth couldn’t read any further for the same reason.

A-dom could read it all just fine.

*It then went on about how great Necromancy was and what a great tool it was to help Creation.  It said some great things about how the City of Yew was a utopia because of the undead workers.  *

Then it ended.  Jade’s Luck only heard gobbley gook from A-dom, while everyone else heard him just fine.  They figured this had something to do with the mind block on her about Yew and left it at that. Jade’s Luck got closer to the archway to investigate.

Disembodied Female Voice:  You must now demonstrate a basic knowledge of sorcery.

Everyone looked at each other, looking a little worried.  Everyone but Gareth noticed black, necromantic energy over by the far doorway, slowly moving towards the group.

What: In think we can survive that, sir!  You may be screwed.

Tiger decided to try the thaumaturgy way of seeing spirits.  A-dom asked when they put the blood in their eyes.  Tiger finished the ritual and had to deal with a lot more power than he was used to.  Tiger dematerialized.  The archway deactivated.  Jade’s Luck up sorcerer’s sight and saw Tiger.  Everyone moved through the archway.  Tiger went through the wall to see what it was like.  Jade’s Luck told him he might materialize inside the wall if he did that.  Tiger ignored her.

They walked down a long corridor full of bones.

Tiger: Bad A-dom

Only Jade’s Luck heard him.

A-dom: Just as a suggestion, don’t go near any archways until we’re ready for them to activate.

What complimented him on the suggestion.  When asked, he said he didn’t have sense of sarcasm.

A-dom: If I gave you free will for an hour, what would you do?

What: I already have free will, sir.  Thank you for that.

After a while, Tiger started to fade in.  It actually took him a few minutes to fade in completely.  Eventually they approached another archway.

Disembodied Female Voice:  Please explain in as much detail as you can how you plan to use Necromancy.  How you will better the world with it.  (pause) No.  You.  A-dom.

A-dom: Well, I plan to reinstate the idea of undead as servants and potentially create a few armies and take over some islands and potentially make an island of undead people, but that would probably end up in the Underworld.  I would experiment and see how I could make the world better with the undead, including Creation things so Creation doesn’t turn into the Underworld. Cause that’s bad.  But then use the Underworld holes to my advantage.

Jade’s Luck (whispers): For the glory of the Unconquered Sun.

A-dom: Oh yeah, and I’d probably give the Unconquered Sun credit and say some nifty stuff about Yew as soon as I learn about her and, you know, take over the world for the Unconquered Sun.  Oh, and the Circle.

Disembodied Female Voice:  So, in summery.  The high points are you plan on expanded Necromantic experimentation. Creation of undead armies to conquer lands uncontrolled by Solars.  Reinstating undead servants. To expand the teachings of Yew once you learn them?

A-dom: I think so.  I’m a little wishy-washy on that last one, since I don’t know what they bare yet.  Pretty much, Necromancy Yeah!

Jade’s Luck pointed out that he didn’t have the temperament for teaching.  The voice asked her if she too was planning on expanding the teachings of necromancy.  She said no, but she planned on expanding the teaching of teaching.

Disembodied Female Voice: And you plan to give all credit to the Unconquered Sun?  Some credit? A little credit?

A-dom: Some credit to him, some to me.  Cause it all comes from him anyway. After all, even though I give credit to Yew and me, it’s still Him.

Him the zombie looked very excited.

A-dom: Not you, Him.  The Unconquered Sun.

Disembodied Female Voice:  So, does anyone here object to A-dom’s goals or plan to work against him in the completion of these goals.

Another wall of fire could be seen down the corridor.  The voice made them choose one or the other.  Jade’s Luck tried to put provisos in her response.  The voice wouldn’t accept them.  A-dom added the goal that he would attempt to use udead for the betterment of Creation.

Jade’s Luck tried to put provisos in her response.  The voice wouldn’t accept them.  The flames were warming their asses by the time she chose for.  Gareth chose for quickly.  Tiger was against more undead running around, so decided against.  There was a flash and everyone’s pact was sealed.  The arch deactivated and the group tumbled through, a little more burnt than before.

On the other side, it was pitch dark.  They moved a little way in and the lights turned on.  They saw a huge zombie abomination with eight heads and twelve arms.  A-dom thought it was cool and started asking it if it knew Rappy, Spiny, or the Katamari ball.  Al of the arms pulled out swords.  A-dom asked if he was a test.  The zombie asked what he thought.  Gareth whipped out his scythe and asked how he was going.  The zombie said he’d seen it before. It then introduced itself as the Guardian and asked which one passed the test.  A-dom said he passed most of them.  Lots of confusion of Yew, you, Mii, Mii, Him.  When a manse was brought up, A-dom said he was taking it.  He said A-dom could go past, but the others had to stay.  He’d only fight them if they tried to go past.

Jade’s Luck brought up that he had been claiming a lot lately and Gareth brought up that Tiger was supposed to get the next Manse.  A-dom deattuned the dress, but it didn’t drop his armor.  He said he’d gladly give Jade’s Luck the dress once he found new armor.

A-dom: *I will not take another artifact or Manse until one of the three of you tells me I can.*  After this one.

A-dom stuck him hand in Pursey, looking for an Eclipse.  Pursey said she fell out the hole.

A-dom: We don’t have an Eclipse, but *I swear on the shard in my head and the Unconquered Sun…

What: Sir, why don’t you make a magic ritual that’ll do the same thing?

A-dom: Why don’t we bind this pact after Calibration?

A-dom walked on down his dark path, I mean corridor.  After a little bit he came to a Gargoyle.  After saying he was A-dm, he was let right in.

Everyone else was bored outside for several hours.  A-dom wandered around for a while, finding most things you’d find in one. Eventually he found a ghostly servant who reported he wasn’t allowed to divulge the secrets of the Manse.  He stated that he wasn’t able to offer tea, since they had run out several hundred years ago and could use some restocking.  Eventually found the Hearthstone room.  The Hearthstone was black and death motifs occasionally skittered across the surface.

Once he had attuned to the manse, he found a control panel in the Hearthstone room.  On it was an up/down lever all the way in the down position.  A-dom immediately flipped it all the way up.

Everyone heard an earthy, grinding noise.  The rest of the Circle was pretty sure a massive earthquake was happening several hundred feet in the direction A-dom went.  It and the grinding stopped after two minutes.

In the control room, A-dom had a nice panoramic view of the city.  Part of the city was flopped over on another part of it.  He was pretty sure he came up under mostly farmland.  He destroyed no more than 10% of the city.  He could see people scurrying out from underneath the flopped over land.

The Abomination let the others exit through a spiral bone staircase.  The staircase was only twenty feet tall, but it corkscrewed its way up through the ground to reach the surface.  They ended up right beside a big Skeleton Fist Manse jutting up from the ground.  There was a palisade of bones around the building.

Jade’s Luck was delighted at the havoc that had been brought upon this city and its lord and giggled at how the Sealord was going to react when he found out what had been hiding beneath his city.  She sent Tiger out to see if troops were mobilizing yet (they weren’t).

Gareth and Jade’s Luck ran out to help people.  At this time, A-dom lowered the lever again.  The Manse corkscrewed back down into the ground, dragging the land that had been flipped over back over it (still flipped over).  Screams were heard from people dragged down with it.

Tiger noticed an armored gerbil riding on top of a flying eyeball float past.  Jade’s Luck dropped all of the iron weapons she had made on the ground at Tiger’s feet and ran out to find wounded people for Gareth to heal.

A-dom reattuned his dress and put it away before making his way towards a skeletator staircase.

What: Uh, sir? Sir!  Do we follow you around?  Kill people and wear their flesh?

A-dom giggled at this thought, then ordered What, Him and Yes to wait in the manse and keep an eye on the place.  He added that What was in charge of Yes and Him.  Then he left.

Random Mortal: Oh my god! The earth is exploding! This is worse than that freaking bar!

Tiger stopped the man and asked him about the bar.

Random Mortal: The freaky bar with all the weird thingys!  Gods!  Twenty miles down the road!

Jade’s Luck got directions and told him chamber pots were a safe option this Calibration.  She got him a beer and a chamber pot.  She then told Gareth about the bar.  They set out cleaning up the mess there.

A-dom showed up.

A-dom: I didn’t do anything!

Jade’s Luck asked A-dom how his pulling people out from under rubble without hurting them abilities were.  He wasn’t too sure about them.

Two city guards walked briskly over.

A-dom: Completely Accidental!

City Guard: What happened here, exactly?

A-dom: I found a manse, attuned it, and uh, broke the top layer of the soil?

The guards asked him several more questions, including his name.  He answered truthfully.  One of the guards then ran away.

A-dom: That’s potentially dangerous that way!

The other guard rallied people.

A-dom then started digging people out of the rubble ‘that he had nothing to do with’.  Dig person out, brush them off, ‘I had nothing to do with this,’ move on.*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 67 - A-dom Was Here.  Sorry!*

Session 67

_Synopsis of 03/17/08_

*A-dom Was Here.  Sorry!
Subtitle: Children Are Not Innocent Mortals
-By Ao the Overkitty*


Gareth had a really weird dream.  At first, he was having a normal dream, walking around wearing his night robes and carrying his scythe.  Then he was standing in front of this statue of a woman who had light projecting from her mouth.  A whole bunch of Lunars were standing around.  Some of them were in human form, some were in animal form, and one shifted right in front of him.  They asked him to help fix the statue.  He agreed to help them fix it because they said this would piss off the Sidereals (at least two of them called them Sidereals, not Motherers).  He realized that he was in the Wyld, so he took standard precautions.  It was also clearly not Calibration in the dream, since the moon was in a different phase and the Lunars made references to it being Earth Resplendent.  He told them what they needed to fix it (black and blue jade).  A crow flew out of the room, then a barbarian man with a top hat walked in with some black and blue jade that was crying (he had beaten it up to make it black and blue).   They made one of the Lunars turn into a rat and shoved him inside the statue to retrieve some broken parts.  After those parts were fixed, he asked them for an explanation of what it did.  The Lunar in the top hat started speaking in Jahar for an hour.  The vague, short description had something to do with Fate and keeping Heaven from noticing you.  Through talking with the crazy top hat guy, they managed to come up with another list of things needed to fix the Artifact Statue.  The guy started pulling weird things out of his top hat, including a little Viking boat (which would have been perfect for the Cannibalistic Voodoo Mice).  This made him cry a little.  They needed the dreams of a maiden, so the Lunars got a Knight and forced him to go to sleep and stole his dreams with the top hat.  After the statue was fixed, Gareth put a big G on the floor in front of it.  The Lunars all appeared to be quite happy.  Then he went back to a normal dream.  This was a nice change, since it got him away from that creepy old lady that was hitting on him.

Gareth made a mental note that, after they got done with Heaven, they needed to go find the mice.  Down at breakfast he voiced this to the group.

The group had a long discussion about how to get the Mice through the Wyld Portal intact.  A Sack of Wyld Protection was included in the discussion, as was a Tortoise Zepplin.  Also the charms ‘Sometimes Lawgivers  Up’ (you can no longer prove the crime actually happened) and ‘I Didn’t Do It’ (you are not blamed for anything including the explanation of why that didn’t happen).

They discussed what A-dom was going to say to the Sealord before he and Gareth went to see him.  It required a lot of revisions.  Jade’s Luck wanted to go along and meet the ladies of the island ‘to do embroidery while the men folk were off discussing important things.’  None of the group were buying that was her purpose. 

A-dom: Gareth, tell her she has to stay at the Inn. Lay down the Law!  Start being Strict!

Gareth and A-dom went to see the Sealord.  They were directed to a military camp, where it looked like the troops were mobilizing.  The Sealord was giving lots of orders and were acting like they had been attacked by agents of the Bodhisattva. 

Gareth let them know that they had mostly dealt with the Wyld problem, they just needed to do a once over of the sewers to remove any remaining residue.  A-dom then apologized for creating panic.  Gareth explained that, while routing around down in the sewers, they found a Manse.  A-dom them apologized for accidently raising it and causing destruction.  He didn’t want the Manse leveled and promised to keep it underground from now on.  They promised to repair the land and buildings they destroyed.  A-dom was informed he had disrupted three weddings.

After their meeting, A-dom and Gareth spent the day rebuilding and repairing the destroyed village.

A-dom got the idea to secret a message in the building construction (A-dom Was Here).  He devised a plan (Wits+Linguistics).  He was using the natural wood and stone of the area so it would blend in and his message would only be visible from one rooftop at a specific time of day.  With Gareth’s help, they executed the plan perfectly.

Jade’s Luck disguised herself as a guy.  Tiger carried Jade’s Luck through the sewers destroying the rest of the Wyld and then spent the rest of the day wandering the city.  Jade’s Luck was learning more about the city for future reference.  They wandered into a bar where a lot of pirates were wearing the same colored handkerchiefs as A-dom. Tiger stole money from everyone so he could buy the whole bar a drink. (it was noted ooc Tiger has not been properly displaying his wealth, since he’s been walking around like a cripple and just bought everyone a drink).

Jade’s Luck found out the black sash pirates tended to be more freewheeling pirates.  They tended to steal stuff on land and claim it was at see, didn’t tend to take hostages, were sometimes cannibals.  They tended to buy cheap crap and shine it up to look nicer (improperly displaying wealth).  They were known to be more incompetent than brutal, but were large and prosperous.  They weren’t liked by the more honorable pirate families.

When they got back together at the end of the day, A-dom said he’d make sure he’d steer clear of that bar, since he owed them some money and didn’t want to deal with it.

The next day, Gareth and A-dom went up on the rooftop rather early so they could get a good view.  Strangely, there was already a message displayed.  *A-dom Kicks Puppies*.  The message then changed *A-dom Destroys Villages*.

The message seemed to keep changing as the sun arched across the sky.

*A-dom Kicks Puppies
A-dom Destroys Villages
A-dom Dines With Yozi
A-dom Will Invade With Armies of Undead
A-dom Is Never Sorry
A-dom Says ‘ You!’
A-dom Should Stay In His Room During Calibration*

Gareth pointed out this might be retribution for those three weddings A-dom disrupted.  They checked and you could see at least one message from pretty much any rooftop at some time during the day.

They decided this was an opportune time to skip town towards the bar with the door to Heaven.  While they were all walking, Gareth filled Tiger and Jade’s Luck in on A-dom’s buildings of shame.

After the first day, they sat down in the Inn to enjoy themselves.  After a while, Tiger realized that A-dom was sitting between two gods, who were drinking heavily.  Tiger talked to them and found out one was the God of Wheels and the other was the God of Baldness.  A-dom and Tiger talked for a while.  Wheels thought that Architecture and his little brother, Arches, were total pricks.  A-dom insulted Roadways and offended Wheels.  A-dom left his beer and quickly left for his room.

The next day, as they approached the next town, they could all see a bunch of obvious gods walking around.  It looked like the gods were having a drinking party.  Roadways was clearly there, as was a big ball of Fire.

The group decided ‘why not?’ and wandered into town.  They passed Lampoil puking and went into a bar.  Inside, Footfungus and Removal of Foot Diseases were sitting at completely different tables.

A-dom declared he’d drink whatever ‘he’ was drinking.  The bartender asked if he was sure, since that was babies’ blood.  He quickly chose someone else, who was drinking wine.  A-dom told the bartender not to go to the bathroom, which made the God of Pissing Your Pants cheer.

A-dom: It’s really better if I just don’t get involved anymore.

A lot of gods nodded in agreement.  A god of Reincarnation mentioned a lot of people asked not to be put near A-dom.  Gareth went over to the ball of darkness drinking babies’ blood and bought him a drink, introducing himself.  He found out the god was Under the Bed Darkness.  A-dom started asking him about a bunch of dragon-blood kids dying in Atlantis over a year ago.  And this is how Gareth and Jade’s Luck found out there were children in that tower.

A-dom was asked what he was the god of.  Gareth said ups, then apologized for having a Tiger moment.  Long, drawn out discussion about how Tiger shouldn’t be the good son and how A-dom killed children too, so it shouldn’t just be expected of Tiger and it should all be explained as gross negligence.  They were then told Gross Negligence was out back.  They went out to get his opinion.  Gross Negligence agreed with A-dom that it totally slipped his mind the children were inside.

Gross Negligence: He really only thinks of two things at a time; sex and whatever he is trying to do.  Everything else just gets pushed to the side.  Although the Shadowland was totally your fault.

A-dom: It’s not like they were important, anyway.  They weren’t innocent mortals…

Jade’s Luck asked the god of Reincarnation if anyone had requested her recently.  He said he had her first-born child all set up.  Some Sidereal requested it with a sword to the face.

Jade’s Luck: Can I volunteer that soul for soulsteel?

Half the bar looked at her with dirty looks.

He explained there was no guarantee that the child would exalt and all she was getting was the soul, not the shard as her child.  They found out that Jahar’s soul had tried to become a dragon-blood, since the shard kept inhabiting people who didn’t want to be a Solar.  A-dom suggested that she could just have the child and kill it.  Reincarnation said that wasn’t very nice, then asked if he was that friend of Gross Negligence.  He didn’t understand the group’s problem with Sidereals.  Long discussion ensued, which included the idea of sending notes to the Sidereals via a messenger spirit.

A-dom hung out with Gross Negligence for a while.  Gross Negligence really liked his work.  They all hung out for a while.  They watched a god go through a doorway and not come back.  By midnight, all the gods were going through that doorway.  Someone had to run back and grab Gross Negligence to make sure he went through.

Tiger delivered a note to the Sealord from Gareth saying the Wyld in the Sewers was fixed.

While A-dom was off doing something, Jade’s Luck brought up to Tiger and Gareth that they shouldn’t do any stealing in Heaven, specifically the Peaches of Immortality.  She felt A-dom shouldn’t know about them at all, since then he’d want to steal them and that’s a hanging offense.  Gareth took A-dom aside and told him that, while certain people didn’t think this should be said, he felt it was necessary to point out. He told A-dom no stealing in Heaven.  A-dom was all, ‘no , we’re the new mortals in Heaven.’  Gareth told him to especially not steal any peaches, because it was an immediate death offense.  Yeah, the gods are weird.

The next morning, they all had breakfast and then ordered a shot of whiskey.

Bartender: So you’re all going to Heaven in the day the gods all have hangovers.  Wow, you ARE courageous!

The bartender was delighted when Gareth actually paid him.  He said he lost a lot of money during Calibration because asking the gods for money could get a bar dropped on you.  A-dom, Tiger and the bartender had a happy conversation about how you went about procuring and keeping fresh babies’ blood.

As they were heading for the door, the bartender told then he had heard you’re supposed to watch your step.  They found out it was a bucket closet normally and they had lost two employees through the doorway.  The wooden bar was built around a stone archway.



			
				Gareth’s Vision of Better Times said:
			
		

> Gareth remembered being female, sitting in the big stone inn, looking at the archway.
> 
> Female Gareth (Witch something or other): So, what’s the problem?
> 
> ...




Gareth let the others know that the whiskey requirement was an add on during the Rosewind, Tellus, Sara, and Witch something or other.  The man he was talking to wasn’t Tellus.

A-dom walked through the door.  Gareth paid attention to what he was doing as he stepped through the door.  Tiger and Jade’s Luck watched their step as they walked through.

The doorway was off by a hundred and thirty degrees from normal and up above normal height.  A-dom fell on the ground.  Gareth fell on top of A-dom.  Jade’s Luck barely managed to land without falling.  Tiger had no problem landing properly.

The Celestial Lions argued over if they both lost the bet or not.  They had been betting on if the group would land on their feet or not.  Celestial Lions asked Tiger and A-dom of Jade’s Luck and Gareth were with them.  When Tiger responded with a lackluster yes, the Lion said that they could now enter Heaven without a guide.  They found out Celestial Lions were in the same union as Gargoyles.  Jade’s Luck asked for a list of the rules.  She was told she didn’t need one because she was with them (A-dom and Tiger).  Long argument that consisted of ‘you don’t need one’ and ‘but I want one.’  She was told to ask someone with paperwork.

Gross Negligence walked by and waved.

Gross Negligence: Nice to see you!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 68 - Not So Funny When You’re The One Under Review, Is It?*

Session 68

_Synopsis of 03/31/08_

* Not So Funny When You’re The One Under Review, Is It?
Subtitle: The Bureau of Putting Things Inside of Things
Alternate Subtitle: Don’t Say You’re Going to Kill Time in Heaven
-By Ao the Overkitty*


The group got their bearings as they stood outside the Gates of Heaven.  A normal looking man walked up to the group, asking if a Gareth was with them. A-dom pointed to Gareth.  The man handed Gareth a sheet of paper and walked away.

Gareth read the letter in silence, letting the others wonder what it said.



> Dear Sir,
> 
> As you may or may not know, you are outside of Fate. You are believed to be: Possessing a Cursed Artifact, Currently Demon Possessed, Currently Undead, in League with a Death Lord, and/or in League with the Wyld. A more detailed analysis will be performed free of charge if you report to (address shown, this note good for one free boat trip to that address). You are not being charged with a crime at this time, as we have no proof that you are aware of your current condition or the difficulties your absence from Fate is causing the Bureau of Fate. However if you are receiving this notice, you are inside Heaven. Which means the difficulties you are causing the Bureau of Fate are currently offenses that can be tried and prosecuted due to their directly affect many Gods in the Bureau of Fate directly.
> 
> ...




Gareth pronounced that the group needed to immediately go back to Atlantis, once their business in Heaven was done.  They drug out of him the contents of the letter.  Gareth mentally decided that they should slowly wander there so the affects of him being outside of fate would wear off by the time he got there.

A-dom wanted to know how you burn a stone wall.  Gareth pointed out the wall wasn’t mentioned in the letter.  A-dom felt they needed to check on the buildings in the Coral Archipelago and kept bringing it up.  Gareth pointed out that they weren’t listed in the letter as being destroyed.

A-dom: I haven’t been sued yet.

Jade’s Luck: I would walk very small in Heaven, if I were you.

Dan: Three games from now… because someone opened his fat mouth.

A-dom got the group into another one of *THOSE* conversations (this one about burning down the woods of the East).  A god walked past the group.  Hearing them, he walked quickly away.

A-dom: I keep forgetting we’re in public.

Telepathy powers were brought up as a good idea and then quashed.  After all, they’d just stand around drooling and occasionally hit each other for no apparent reason.

They looked around for a pub to waste a little time in.  Conveniently, there was one right by the entrance.  There were a few other gods inside the bar.  A-dom saw Gross Negligence was drinking with some other type of combat spirit (spikes and angry looking).  There were some other Nose-Wart level spirits there.

A-dom: So, now what fearless leader?

Tiger: Who made him (Gareth) leader?

Paul: Apparently A-dom did now.

Gareth asked the bartender if he accepted anything other than Gauss.  The bartender said favors.  A-dom made a snide comment, Tiger smacked him and received a drink.

A-dom went over to Gross Negligence and was introduced to Random Bar Violence.  RBV remembered A-dom from when he was younger.  A-dom got Gross Negligence to buy him a beer.

They got directed to the Convention of Natural Disasters, subdivision of World Shattering Events to learn about the Sapphire Sentinels.  The Convention of Essence Using Beings was where they should inquire about pending lawsuits against a Solar.  The inquest against Gareth was way over near the center of Heaven.

The next day, they used the piece of paper to take a silver boat.  They found themselves in front of a big building with caryatid columns labeled *Bureau of Destiny: Convention of Essence Users*. 

They quickly got directed to the Subdirectory of Solar Screw-ups.  They knocked and entered, meeting their representative, Collateral Damage.  He loved A-dom’s work.

An Examination spirit was brought in.  It determined Gareth wasn’t Demon Possessed, Undead or a member of the Wyld. Collateral Damage proceeded with questioning.  A lot of them involved being in league with a Deathlord or being in contract with the Wyld.  Mostly they were questions A-dom would have been forced to answer in the positive.  COLLATERAL DAMAGE asked A-dom if he should be auditing him next.  A-dom declined.  After the questioning, COLLATERAL DAMAGE decided Gareth was in possession of an artifact that kept him out of fate and said he’d let him deal with that.

COLLATERAL DAMAGE said the Sidereals got really pissy about people creating buildings when they’re outside of fate.  COLLATERAL DAMAGE explained why it made them pissy (bad paperwork issues) and that they really couldn’t do anything directly against someone, but they could dig up other things to file against someone pissing them off.  Jade’s Luck asked about if they were allowed to hunt Gareth, and he said they weren’t prevented and it was probably just personal.  They couldn’t kill Tiger or A-dom in Heaven without it being a crime and the group couldn’t kill Sidereals in Heaven, because it’d be a crime.

They found out the Bone Lion wore off a year ago.  Jade’s Luck asked if there was some way of mediation between this Motherer that was messing with them.  COLLATERAL DAMAGE said he’d look into it.  COLLATERAL DAMAGE said that, if Gareth could be inside fate most of the time, he could get the lean taken off of his wife.

A-dom: I’d like to lean on his wife, if you know what I mean.

Jade’s Luck inquired as to what happened to them all that time.  COLLATERAL DAMAGE said that they were stuck in a box, unofficially by Sidereals.  He said there was no legal proof.

Jade’s Luck and A-dom asked about a plan to get the Underworld integrated into Heaven and be inside fate.  COLLATERAL DAMAGE said they were Solars and could do anything they put their mind to.

They found out that the Shining Mask of Heroic Justice had shown up in Heaven once and talked to COLLATERAL DAMAGE.  Since he was an essence user and not dead yet, COLLATERAL DAMAGE had to talk to him, but he didn’t like it.

Jade’s Luck found out her lawsuit had been settled when she admitted guilt and she had lost everything.  She had had money, a nice house and some shares in an Inn.  She vowed to find proof and file a lawsuit against the Motherers.

She inquired about a god of Exaltation, saying she had a lot of questions about it.  COLLATERAL DAMAGE said he didn’t usually work on a Monday.  He told her to look for Litech on one of the couches the rest of the week.

A-dom’s armies of undead got brought up in conversation.  It got added to his file.  Gareth got yelled at by Jade’s Luck.  A-dom had a number of grievances in his file, but nothing actionable.  COLLATERAL DAMAGE said he was the only one likely to read the file, so it should be okay.  A-dom made a comment about destroying the files.  COLLATERAL DAMAGE said they had had an incident years ago with a Solar not liking his paperwork and setting fire to several records.  Now files were indestructible.  Jahar’s files was sealed for COLLATERAL DAMAGE’s sanity.

Conversation meandered to talking about rogue demons.  He said that, whenever they ran into one, someone in Heaven probably noticed it and sent it their way to be dealt with.

Eventually they left, getting directions to the Convention of Essence Users: Possessions in Heaven Division.  When they got there, A-dom noticed across the hall from it was the Possessions in Creation Division.

Inside the Heave division, they talked with the god of Sacks.  A-dom found out Rosewind had had a Manse in heaven, but Dom Kor had sold it off.  Gareth had a workshop on PirateHug Lane in the Northwest corner of the city.  It was listed as run down and probably looted.  The money for security guards had run out after five hundred years.  Tiger had a Flower shop that had been owned by Sarah, which was located in the South.

Across the hall in the Creation Division, they talked with the God of Being in a Box.  He was a big box with arms and legs.  All of his files were kept in small boxes.

To A-dom – All of your possessions have been hidden to make it more fun for you.

They found out that was the brainchild of Weijin the Hideous.  Being in a Box wasn’t allowed to talk about why Wretch had been chopped up.

Jade’s Luck asked about the Solar? In a box.  Being in a Box said he’d have to get back to her on that one and would send her a message when he found out.

Gareth was told there was a note saying _Don’t look for the Library you blew up_.

Since Tiger and Jade’s Luck weren’t going to ask, A-dom asked for them.  Being in a Box didn’t find anything on Tiger until he was given his full name.  They found out most of his stuff had been hidden, but there was a note saying _Next time you’re in a tomb in the Neck, go left_.

They got directions to the subdivision of World Shattering Events, in the basement.  Jade’s Luck found out that the Bureau of Heaven was where she wanted to go to propose new Bureaus, like Solar newsletters.

They had a long walk down to the deepest, darkest part of the basement.  There, they found a small door with the title _Division of World Shattering Events, Exalt Entrance_.

A little guy inside greeted them.  Giving a little information on the Sapphire Sentinels, he pawed through his paperwork.  He said it was okay, since they were in suspended animation.  When told they weren’t, he introduced himself as Archidel, the god of World Shattering Events and said only he and the Wretch of Winter were allowed to let them loose.  A-dom explained about the Manse activation.  Jade’s Luck emphasized they would like the West to continue existing, so would like to shut them down.  Archidel was confused that A-dom didn’t have to answer any questions and physically activate the Sentinels.  A-dom apologized for the shortsightedness of his previous incarnation.  Archidel said all they had to do was prove to the tombs that everything was okay in the West and they could power down.  Archidel said he’d send her the specifics later.

Archidel wasn’t allowed to talk to anyone about anything pertaining to Yew.  He said his head wouldn’t explode, he just didn’t want to tell anyone.

After a long conversation, Archidel exclaimed that he wasn’t the historian.  This led to asking where the Historian was.  Archidel didn’t know specifically where the Gods of History was and offered A-dom a Doom Muffin.  It was Blueberry Doom.  A-dom took the muffin, then controlled himself and gave it back.

The group wandered over to the Bureau of Fate, finding multitudes of unlabelled lines.  Gareth examined them for an hour, had an ‘Ah-Ha!’ moment and directed the group to the third line to the left.

They talked to a secretary about putting souls into created mortals.  A-dom wanted to put souls into living lawn furniture, so was directed to the line for illogical requests (the really long line).  The group got a meeting with a member of the bureau of fate, humanities division for four am in one week’s time.

The group then had a week to kill.  Since it would take three days of nonstop running to get to PirateHug Lane, they decided not to go there.  Jade’s Luck sought out Litech.  Gareth trained.  Tiger ran down to his Flower shop to check it out.  It was inhabited by the God of Bouquets.  He got a free flower.  A-dom incoherently rambled/speachified on a street corner about Motherers and finding s.   A Celestial Lion wandered by and watched his speech for a while.  Eventually he asked A-dom to stop for his own well being, since he couldn’t quite understand it, but felt someone might take offense at it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 69 - The Beatings Will Continue Until Unity Improves!*

Session 69

_Synopsis of 04/14/08_

* The Beatings Will Continue Until Unity Improves!
Subtitle: A Series of Unfortunate Actions
-By Ao the Overkitty*


A messenger spirit approached Jade’s Luck and was handed a piece of paper.  She was informed it was pertaining to the inquiry she made. After a while of reading and making comments the rest of the group didn’t understand, they managed to drag out of her that the letter was Wretch.  Of course, finding this out involved a lot of Yew/you confusion.

The letter contained information on how to deactivate the Sapphire Sentinels. 



> I am being forced to write this, in case the Sapphire Sentinels have been released accidentally. I of course know this is impossible. As if they are released, it means a future incarnation of me does not share my faith, does not practice the basics of our religion, can not follow simple instructions, clear clues, the advice of older Solars, and is not a Night Caste. Obviously this will never happen, so no one will ever read this.
> <>In order to be given the paperwork to file for the deactivation of the Sapphire Sentinels, a Circle of Solars must have control over the following locations: <>
> 
> The Manse of Magmanmous Solitude. You won’t find it, if you are looking for it. Won’t that be fun for you to look for? <>
> ...




A-dom crossed out the comment to tell the Dawn caste to stop being so greedy.

During the week where they waited for their meeting with the Bureau of Fate, most of the group trained.  Jade’s Luck sought out Litech, God of Exaltation.  He looked rather like a godly hobo.  He was human looking with stubble, wearing ratty clothes, and sleeping on a park bench.

He was not allowed to divulge the criteria for exaltation of the individual gods.  He called the Death Knights ‘the new guys.’  He didn’t know much about them.  He filled out a lot of paperwork.

She didn’t find her conversation with him terribly useful and muttered on her way back to the group.

Jade’s Luck: So, I’m getting the impression that all of the gods are bums and we should totally wipe the slate clean and start over again!

She got back to the group and voiced these feelings.  A-dom became irate, since she clearly had a double standard when it came to who could genocide the gods.  He felt if he was going to get bitched out for saying such things, she wasn’t allowed to ‘change sides’.

They eventually interrupted the conversation to go to their meeting in the Bureau of Fate.  A-dom adopted his best salesman spiel and started talking to the bureaucrat about getting souls and putting them in people.  Gareth intuited that the guy wanted a bribe and asked what they could do for him to get this pushed through.  They got a list of souls he wanted freed.


Arnak of Atlantis
Toma of Alagar (island near Abalon)
Algar of the sith day island
Kimba of Uk muck luk luk chuck

A-dom kept asking questions about the bribe, which wasn’t very helpful.  More talk of Yew ensued.  They got into a discussion about how some souls were defective and needed to be recalled.  Jade’s Luck became more interested in Yew.  A-dom negotiated a one for one deal, so they had one more soul ‘to play with’. (Chuk-Chuk, Diny, Uk-Steve, plus one)

Gareth gave the bureaucrat the information on the people they wanted ensouled, so it could be pushed through as soon as they were finished.

They got directions to the Bureau of Nature, where they could find the Department of Maps.  The building was a three day’s walk away, so they got there in several hours.  The department didn’t have any current maps.

Calibration Island was a small island in the Neck.  Alagar was part of Abalone, in the Dom Sea.  Sixth Day Island was usually in the Sea of Curses and was only there on the sixth day.  Dom Kor’s island was destroyed.

The group negotiated a deal to make a current map of the island of Atlantis in exchange for directions to one of the gates out of Heaven to the West.  The group then argued incessantly about which gate they wanted directions to, standing on islands, exploring more of the West on the way home and ripping holes in Creation.

Gareth got really pissed at this and took charge (Limit Break!).  He demanded directions back to the Coral Archipelago door and ordered the group to start marching.  The group decided to walk, to be defiant.  Tiger zoomed off towards the door to get away from Gareth (‘He said to!’).  A-dom picked up Gareth and Jade’s Luck and zoomed after him.  A-dom said Gareth wasn’t the boss of him.  Gareth pantsed A-dom and made a whip out of it.  He failed utterly to whip A-dom.

A-dom: Why are you angry at the space next to me?

Gareth: Twenty Lashings For Insubordination!

A-dom tried to placate Gareth.  Jade’s Luck decided she didn’t want to be near Gareth right now.  Gareth ordered her to stay on A-dom.  She told him to  off.  A-dom tried to stop her from jumping down, but failed.  

A-dom stopped.

Gareth: A-dom, go after her.  Feel free to use Necromancy if you wish to.

A-dom asked Gareth if he could catch her.  He said yes.  A-dom picked Gareth up and chucked him at Jade’s Luck, but failed to aim right.  Gareth grabbed onto a lamppost, twirled around it a couple of times gymnastically, and redirected himself.  *Three die stunt* and he still failed to catch her.

She ducked into an official looking building and got into a line.  She found herself in the line for starting wars.  The line to her left was for small conflicts and the line to her right was for barfights.

Gareth: Come on, A-dom, we’re getting her!

A-dom decided to take Gareth out before he endangered himself further.  A-dom grappled him   A-dom tried to reason with Gareth while he walked Gareth away from the building.

A-dom: We’re going to get eaten by a Lion.  Things went horribly wrong.  You tried to do a unity speech.

Sadly, Gareth was beyond logic, currently.

A god wandered over and asked if there was a problem.  A-dom said his friend was having some difficulties and he’d move away.  A-dom carried Gareth over to an alley and sat down.  They found a Urine God in the alley who wasn’t bothered by their presence.

Not being able to break free of the grapple, Gareth was screaming bloody murder.  ‘You’ll pay for this!’  ‘This is mutiny!’  We have to stick together!’ etc.

Jade’s Luck was moving up in line and could still hear Gareth in the distance.  She left the line and went outside.  She put up her scene-long soak charms.

After a while, Gareth summoned his sword and armor.  As soon as he saw the sword, A-dom monkey leapt up, still holding on.  When Gareth activated his sword, A-dom got decently cut up, so he let go of Gareth.  Gareth monkey-leapt off of A-dom and landed safely on the ground.

A-dom whipped out his dress and put it on quickly.

Gareth activated Authority-Radiating Stance.

Gareth: (Yelling) Jade’s Luck! Get Your Ass Out Here! We’re Going Home!

Jade’s Luck monkey-leapt away from him as best she could.  Gareth, using his insane investigative skills, followed her trail, monkey-leaping along.

By this point, Gareth was totemic.  A-dom saw that Gareth was about to take a shortcut through a garden of some kind.  A-dom brought out his club and Captain Caveman’d towards Gareth.

Ryan: My dress stays perfect where it should be.  It does not expose me inappropriately to others, and I smell like flowers.

The good news was for A-dom was Garth couldn’t dodge for .  The bad news for him was he was flying straight into the sphere of Runey Doom!

A-dom’s club connects with Gareth, only doing two bashing, thanks to the Twilight caste power.

Gareth: (deadpan) Oh no, I’m in neg ones.  oww.

Jade’s Luck saw the Golden Bear behind her and ‘ran faster.’

Gareth: (to A-dom) You ing pansy!  Why don’t you hit me in the front like a man!

Gareth: (to A-dom) You hit wimpier than I do!

To make a long story short, massive property damage ensued.  Gardens were destroyed.  A-dom stopped existing and then existed again. A-dom sat down and gave up.  Lions were called.  Gareth and A-dom ended up in jail. A-dom was in a nicer ‘detention’ jail while Gareth was in a crazy-person lockup.  Gareth was still frothing at the mouth and yelling, demanding A-dom and Jade’s Luck be properly flogged for their insubordination; preferably by the God of Torture.

Jade’s Luck eventually met Tiger at the Gate to the Coral Archipelago.  The Lions at the gate informed them of the incarceration of A-dom and Gareth.  They were both awaiting trial, but it looked like A-dom had been trying to help stop Gareth.  The Lions said Tiger was free to go, if he wished, since he wasn’t involved in this at all.  Jade’s Luck tried to claim no involvement in the incident, but had to cop to running away from an angry Gareth.  The Lions said they would have to question her.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

Placeholder for Session 70, should it ever get written.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

Placeholder for Session 71, should it ever get written.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 72 - One Solution To All Problems*

Session 72

_Synopsis of 07/21/08_

*One Solution To All Problems
Subtitle:  My Circlemates Have Destroyed That Intimacy
Subtitle:  A-dom Has a Good Idea
-By Ao the Overkitty*

The group spent just over two weeks on the island.  This first week was spent training and a church was built by Gareth & A-dom.  Gareth made sure the group knew he could now teach people really fast and he could now empower mortals.

A-dom got to know his cat better and promoted it to familiar status.  He named the cat Petunia.  A-dom explained a lot of things to his cat… poorly.  The group found it weird that A-do was meowing at his cat a lot.

Jade’s Luck had weird dreams, then went around convincing people to worship the Unconquered Sun by saying he was all about the things they were interested in (& using mind charms).  A-dom converted his cat.  Jade’s Luck offered Petunia sundrops, which would have been bad for the cat.  Gareth offered Petunia ‘Unconquered’ milk in a saucer.

A-dom told Petunia to never trust Tiger.  He introduced the group as Gareth (he’s okay), Bad Man (he’ll kill you in your sleep), & Jade’s Luck (she’s a pain in the ass).

Tiger did ‘stuff.’  No babies were reported missing during this time.

The group debated about where to go next.  They decided that the people on Atlantis would manage with out them just fine. (Paul: If you go there, I’ll make plot and things will get worse).

The group discussed ‘the list’ Gareth got.  Jade’s Luck wanted to go find Fakharu, the Censor of the West.  A-dom was suspicious of everything on the list.  A-dom asked Gareth to rhyme things as a test to make sure he wasn’t mind-ed.  He could.  A-dom didn’t like the list because it seemed rather biased against him.  They discussed going back to the Coral Archipelago or going to Skullstone, but both got shot down.  Jade’s Luck didn’t see the point in going around proselytizing.  She much more wanted to head west and smack the Wyld around a lot (i.e. declare war on them).

Gareth then built a boat on the other side of the island.  It had lots of nice amenities, like plumbing, heated floors, and hot water.  It also had a little wheel for A-dom’s cat, that wasn’t hooked up to anything.

Jade’s Luck went off to go talk to the spirits to find out if they had a working spirit court and to gather information on Fakharu.  She talked with rocks and trees and water.  And the volcano.  He was the grand Poobah of the island and kept the other spirits in line.  He had one solution for when spirits got uppity (he explodes).  Said it was a good solution.  Talking to the other spirits, they said they did their best to solve any problems before they got to the volcano’s attention.  They also said his solution wasn’t good for the mortals, but this group seemed alright.  Apparently the last group of mortals all died fighting with other mortals on another island.

The group all went back to talk to the volcano to ask who he reported to.  He didn’t report to anyone.  Jade’s Luck explained how things were supposed to work.  He said he solved all the problems.  He said he was probably supposed to report to the spirit court of Abalon, but hadn’t heard from them at all, so he felt he was obviously doing a good job.  He understood that he couldn’t explode a lot, since then it wasn’t a threat.  His basic mode of operation was, “_Fix it or I’ll explode!_”

Gareth set up some lava breaks so that people were safer from landslides, but wouldn’t be safe if the exploding was directed at them.  A-dom had the idea of training the villagers to be able to tell when the volcano is going to explode.  Gareth and Jade’s Luck then spent a week training the people in Survival and the Volcanology specialty.  A-dom sat in on the Volcanology session.  Gareth also organized an incredibly effective evacuation plan for the villagers. 

The group then planned to go check out the other island that the people had gone to war with before heading towards Abalone to check out the Spirit Court there.

A-dom asked Gareth what the new boat was named.

A-dom: You’re gonna have to start a new line cause, the ones that were destined, happened.

Gareth named the new boat *Voice of Reason*.

They sailed to the other island and Gareth put on the parking break.  This involved disconnecting A-dom’s wheel from the propulsion system and dropping anchor.  This island had two volcanoes.

Jade’s Luck asked the smaller volcano if it had anything in it.  It didn’t and wanted to know why it always got asked that.  Apparently another group of weird humans asked it that.  The other volcano was running the spirit court on this island.  When there were problems, they were solved by explosions.  Sometimes, they gave the mortals a warning to leave.  This group of mortals gave proper sacrifices.  The village was nestled between the two volcanoes.

The group stopped in town on the way to the other village.  They found out the war was started because the other village wanted their cat.  The cat got stolen, but they won the war.  The village occasionally sacrificed virgins to the volcanoes.  They hadn’t done it in over ten years.

They eventually ended up speaking to the old lady shaman.  Jade’s Luck made herself extra pretty with her scarf.  The old lady greeted them, saying they were back.  Apparently a group of three people that looked like A-dom, Jade’s Luck and Tiger had been there a few years ago.  The one that looked like Jade’s Luck was covered in blood (mostly on her hands).  They eventually convinced her they weren’t the previous group.  She was a mostly blind 90 year old lady in a poorly lit hut, after all.  She refused a medical examination (so Gareth couldn’t fix her eyes).  A-dom then acted a lot like the previous group (wanting tombs or artifacts or the like).

The little old lady wanted a third volcano, so the village could be surrounded by them.  How they won the war was they lured the other village in between the volcanoes, then bribed the volcano to drop lava on them.  The old lady didn’t know how the volcanoes felt about another volcano.  Jade’s Luck mentioned they were headed to talk to the big volcano and the old lady handed her a chicken. _If you’re going anyway, might as well save me the trip._

A-dom found out the other group had lots of blandishments.  She hadn’t heard of the Unconquered Sun and didn’t worship him.  She said they’d consider worshipping him if the group got them a third volcano.  She cast some bones and told Jade’s Luck she was going to go west and find an island.  Tiger looked at the bones to confirm this.  They also said the group might get all the mortals killed by getting the third volcano.  Tiger shared this with Jade’s Luck in High Realm.  Jade’s Luck said that she would try to get another volcano, but her first concern was keeping the mortals alive and what the other volcanoes feelings were.

The group then headed off towards the big volcano.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 73 - Interrogating Volcanoes*

Session 73

_Synopsis of 08/04/08_

*Interrogating Volcanoes
Subtitle:  I Buy Four Successes
-By Ao the Overkitty*

The Circle walked up the big volcano, chattering away as they went.  Once on top, Jade's Luck did such an exceptional sacrificial prayer to the Big Kahuna that the chicken did its own prayer after words, then did a somersault into the volcano, followed by a little fluttering, a swan dive, a loop de loop, laying an egg and finishing with a triple gator.

Jade's Luck talked to the Big Kahuna for a while, asking about the Spirit Court of the island.  He didn't report to anyone either, but was indeed the head of the island's spirit court.  They talked about the possibility of another volcano, but he didn't like the idea of more 'paperwork' and a possible usurper.  He supported the status quo.  A-dom asked about swords and the Big Kahuna said he had three in him.  Jade's Luck went down and looked around.  She found a scorch mark, some slag, and an intact sword.  She brought it up and showed it to the others.  Tiger said it wasn't magical.  Gareth said it was a rather impressive ceramic sword, good for stabbing people, but would be prone to shatter if parried.  The Big Kahuna said it was okay for them to take it.

The Circle wandered back down to the village and talked to the old woman.  She was sad about not getting another volcano, but kept coming up with other ideas.  Gareth found out (Know the Soul's Price) that in order for her to be loyal to him, he'd have to provide the village with an perfect protector that wouldn't harm the village in any way.  There was discussion about going into the Wyld to create such a protector, but that was shelved for now.  Gareth then realized he could go into the Wyld to make more Cannibalistic Voodoo Mice.  A-dom decided this was the perfect time to tell Petunia she had to get permission from him before she killed, maimed, stalked, terrorized, or 'played' with any mice.  He told her there were some mice they wanted alive and well.  There was talk about teaching Petunia some linguistics so she could write out responses to others (or use Dex+Linguistics to get her point across).

They left things open as they left the island and headed for Abalon.  Once there, Gareth made an appointment for the Circle to talk to the Grand Vizier for the next day.  A-dom, Jade's Luck and Gareth went off to see A-dom's mother.  She was noticeably shocked when she got to see the book of A-dom's children and annoyed that he couldn't bring one of them to her.  A-dom professed he was worried about their or her safety, since they were mortal and fragile.  Gareth commented, in Old Realm, that he could empower A-dom's mother so she could make the trip more easily.  A-dom was firmly against that idea.  It was mentioned that A-dom was a prince, since he was married to a princess and that he was second in line for the throne on that island. She talked about adding mother to the heir apparent of Uk Muck Luck Muck Chuck to her business cards.  It was also mentioned that his father-in-law liked him very much and that his wife thought his actions were very manly.  It was not mentioned that his wife only knew about the ones on her island.  She later mentioned A-dom's cousin Lily was murdered two years ago.  She then said a bunch of people were murdered at that time.  They chatted for a while, then left.

The Circle spent the rest of the time before the meeting with the Grand Vizier not getting into trouble.  The meeting with him went well enough.  He liked the concept of having the local spirit court reporting to his island.  He had the dragon-bloods working for the Volcano spirit, solving problems so it didn't have to explode.  He was actually open to the worship of the Unconquered Sun on the islands of Abalon, just pointed out that the dragon-bloods didn't know they were working for him and that they'd likely get all purgey.  Suggested that, if they were going to build a church, it'd be better off on Alagar.  He said his major problem with Jade's Luck's actions last time was that she associated with a known criminal (Johan).

The Grand Vizier said there was now a law on the books about hiding the Feathered One's Hat, in addition to the one about stealing it.  A-dom had a little chat about not wanting to upset the laws or anymore and promised not to go around breaking them.  Gareth offered a three week training course on the Laws of Abalon for A-dom (and any other Circle member that wanted to participate).

They mentioned needing to repossess the soul of Toma of Alagar for Heaven.  He said he didn't have a problem with that, so long as they didn't break any laws doing it.  He suggested they could even get him to break a law so that he'd get chucked in the volcano or just get him out of their influence legally.

They asked about the string of murders from two years ago and were told it was done by the ANATHEMA kind of anathema (henceforth referred to as Deathknights in the conversation).  They had a shady description of the extraordinarily beautiful woman and very little description at all of her accomplices.  He said their best witness was Old Blind Charlie, who apparently spent several days with them.  The Grand Vizier said that they'd be apprehended if they ever returned.

They asked him if he had any information on Fakharu, which he didn't beyond being a dragon.  They asked him about the islands on their list of manses they needed to acquire to stop the Sapphire Sentinels.  He gave them decent directions to sixth day island (appeared on the sixth day of the month).  He said that the Manse Beyond the Floor was past the sea floor; far West, past where the sea stops having a bottom.

He had some other helpful comments on the others.

After their visit with the Grand Vizier, they went to go talk to the volcano.  Standard volcano conversation.  The group then sailed for Alagar.  They discussed how they were going to go about repossessing Toma.  Jade's Luck didn't like the idea of just killing him, but the others pointed out that he might be a very bad man or do something horrible in the future.  Once on the island, Gareth did a little investigation on Toma.  It turned out the guy was a pretty good painter who specialized in portraits, liked to sleep around with women and had a father he didn't visit much.  She asked Tiger to do some astrology on him to see what his future holds.  Tiger came up with the plan to have Gareth commission the guy to do a panting on his boat and for Jade's Luck to serve tea while they were haggling so that she could bring the tea leaves to him to read.

Gareth properly displayed his wealth and Jade's Luck dressed herself up nicely.  The two of them went and talked to Toma.  Gareth commissioned him to do two portraits, one of himself and one of his daughter, Jade's Luck, upon his boat.  Due to how long it would take him to paint, Gareth stuck into the deal that they'd be making a trade run while he worked.  They haggled out a price and time frame for when he would start.  Jade's Luck did serve tea and collected his cup afterwards.  They left and Jade's Luck brought the used tea leaves to Tiger.  He read the leaves and noticed that Toma was destined to have one of his paintings of a nude woman start a war.

They had three days time while Toma gathered his supplies.  During that time, they didn't get into trouble.  Gareth held the first session of the three part course on the Laws of Abalon for A-dom.  Toma arrived with his mass of supplies on a donkey.  Several comments were made about him needing a donkey for other purposes.  A-dom helped him unload the supplies and then Toma returned the donkey to its owner.

They got underway  (using the sails instead of paddlewheel) and Gareth showed Toma where he'd be working.  He said they'd work on his portrait first.  Over the next five days, Toma made an exceptional sketch and then did a great painting of Gareth on the wall of his cabin.  Toma also hit on Jade's Luck a lot during this time.  Once the portrait was done, A-dom snuck up behind him while he was on deck and squished him with his club.  Well, he whiffed the first swing, taking out part of the railing and a chunk of the deck as well as terrify the guy (for five seconds).  The second swing did it's job, squishing him.  Jade's Luck was told by A-dom to do a proper burial (Zorched by Zenith).  Gareth repaired the broken bits of the boat while Jade's Luck swept the ashes off to sea.

Tiger and A-dom then said that they needed to collect all of the guy's portraits of nude women (for the manse the group was going to have to build).  A-dom fired up the paddle-wheel to take them back to Alagar.  Gareth conducted the second session of the training course on the Laws of Abalon for A-dom.  Jade's Luck commented that Gareth had a very nice portrait and he should extra reinforce that part of the boat.  Gareth looked at her funny and said the entire boat was already extra reinforced with charms. 
When they got back to Alagar, Tiger performed mass theft of all of Toma's portraits of nude ladies (and got Gareth his down payment back).  The group then set sail for the region Sixth Day Island was in.  A-dom postulated that, if Sixth Day Island was only there in the sixth day of the month, the group might end up getting stuck on the island for a month.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 74 - Their wishes and our actions may cross paths*

Session 74
8/19/08
*Their wishes and our actions may cross paths.
Subtitle: Tiger points at a lot of things.
Subtitle: I’m a Voodoo Doll NOT a mannequin!
-By AlwaysToast*

The circle goes looking for the 6th day island. They take the information they have and go to where they think the island will appear and wait for the 6th day of the month. On that day, at midnight, the island appears. It’s not exactly where they thought it would be, but they were able to see it. It was a very large island. Not as large as Atlantis, but still reasonably large.

A-Dom: It’s Magic. Hazzah!

Jade’s Luck: (To A-Dom): Do you still have your Manse detection crystal?

A-Dom: You mean the piece of coal and the snake?

Jade’s Luck: oh yea, I forgot about that. You want to make another one?

A-Dom tries to steal a single virgin hair from Jade’s Luck, who was going to give him one.

A-Dom: Where am I going to get a crystal?

Jade’s Luck: Well you’re really strong. You could probably poop a diamond!

Petunia: That sounds painful boss!

A-Dom: Yes it does!

Petunia: I advise against it!

A-Dom: Thank you Petunia.

Tiger: Why do you need that thing anyway?

Jade’s Luck: Because we need to find the Manse.

Tiger: I can SEE essence flows.

A-Dom: You can see crystals with that?

Tiger sighs and explains things to A-Dom. This leads to a large number of jokes about Jahar.

The ship sales closer, and eventually sees the island. It’s heave jungle, and all around the perimeter are giant stone monoliths (primarily green jade). There is a Monolith approximately every 100 feet around the island. The group sails all the way around.

Jade’s Luck sticks her head underwater to look at the island assuming it will be on a pedestal, instead of a natural mountain shape. However it was stranger then that, the underside of the island was a perfectly smooth hemisphere of rock. The ground under the boat at the time, was so far away that it was out of sight.

Pursey eats Gareth. The circle decides that putting the boat on the island is the best way to not lose the boat. So A-Dom lifts it ashore and parks it.

The group investigates the Monoliths.

Tiger: (Sounding suspiciously like the GM) They aren’t magically active, however they do have a sort of magical residue on them. So they are probably used for some sort of magic on a regular basis. They however are not in use now, and not magical in and of themselves.

A-Dom: So there is somewhere in the north that there is a 27 days mountain that disappears on the 6th day of every month?

The group decides to not break/touch/mess with the monoliths.

Jade’s Luck: Where we going... oh essence sighty one?

Tiger sees a source of magic jutting out from above the jungle canopy. The group goes that way and find a village full of stone huts. There are a number of people wandering around.

Tiger: Something has to be wrong here. Things look too normal.

A-Dom charges forward at the prompting of Jade’s luck and starts speaking to people in Sea Tongue. They all start speaking back to him in Forest Speak (which no one in the party speaks). Jade’s luck runs and catches up, and then starts cycling threw the languages she knows. Sadly the villagers only speak Forest Speak. Jade’s Luck notices that the villagers seem to get disturbed when they speak Old Realm, but they don’t understand it.

A-Dom: (yelling) Damn it, we need a new Eclipse!

Tiger: (responding) Start killing people until one of them exalts!

Jade’s Luck uses shadow puppetry and charades to communicate: We come in peace. Then Yay Unconquered Sun.

The villagers all cheer when she does that, the entire village starts to cheer and more villagers come out of their huts to see them.

A-Dom: What the ?

Tiger saunters up to the group, with his caste mark glowing (due to sorcerers sight). A-Dom pops his caste mark on too.

Villagers start chanting in their native language (which nobody understands). They all bow and make motions of supplication before the Solars.

A-Dom: YESSS!!!! (To tiger) So obviously there is something wrong with them. They are all lizard freaks. They eat babies, they do something terribly horrible. Something is wrong here. It will be very bad.

Tiger: You should get along then.

One of the villagers comes up to A-Dom with a ceremonial knife, hands it to A-Dom, then pulls open his shirt.

A-Dom tries to convey the concept of ‘later’ to that man.

A-Dom: He wants me to sacrifice him to the Unconquered Sun. Which I’m willing to do. I just don’t know how!

The man drags A-Dom along to the center of the villager to a big stone slab. Lays himself out on it.

A-Dom: Well OK then! Oh god... For you! *stab*

A-Dom has to root around a little bit to find the heart. But eventually finds it. Tiger sees the soul detach from the body and fly skyward directly towards the Sun.

Jade’s Luck: A-Dom! What are you doing!

A-Dom: Well, umm, I was trying not to be rude... He really wanted... yea...

A bunch of villagers put their hands up, trying to be next. Jade’s Luck tries to get the name of the sacrifice. The villagers all chant his name back to her, however it is not Algar (the man on this island they need to repo the soul from).

A-Dom: Should we hang out here for a week and learn their language?

Jade’s Luck: We could just say we are here for Algar?

The villagers take the body and begin preparing it for burial. Tiger notices that the village Well is the source of the magic he saw from far away.

Tiger: (trying to make Jade’s Luck happy) The Sacrifices go straight to the Unconquered Sun.

A-Dom: It’s a proper form of prayer.

Jade’s Luck: Well...

Tiger: He’s not sending him back I’ll tell you that much.

A-Dom and Jade’s Luck start handing out candy. The villagers seem confused at first, then become very accepting. Jade’s Luck starts scoping the crowd looking for both intelligent and attractive women.

Ryan: That’s right. My Circle is trying to get me laid. I love my circle.

Liz: It’s a bizarre little hobby.

.
A-Dom has a very good time taking advantage of the compliance of the pretty ladies Jade’s Luck has found for him. Jade’s Luck tries to find Algar, and finds the villagers are very confused, as nobody knows the name Algar.

The villagers draws the island, and draws in 4 other villages. They then diagrams of demons and other evil symbols near all the other villages. The group tries to draw the symbols of other exalts, but the only the sun symbols get the party. Jade’s Luck asks about the magic well, and the villagers are confused about the magic well. Jade’s Luck tries to ask what other oceans does the island go to, but the locals are confused by her.

A-Dom: Tiger can you got all Woohooodie-Woo at the well?

Tiger makes the same noise while looking at the well. Tiger realizes that all the villagers have a little bit of magic in them. He also notices that everyone looks unnaturally healthy. There is a lack of scars, or signs having had diseases or sickness. Tiger looks out at the island and realizes that there appears to be a magic well at each village. The villages are not organized in a circle or any pattern.

Jade’s Luck asks if there is anyplace the villagers should stay away from. The villagers draw a square in the center of the island. Jade’s Luck suggests they go there.

A-Dom: What if each one of us made a tribe? I’m sure there is something significant about there being 5.

Jade’s Luck: Creation really likes the number 5.

A-Dom: Well  it! Let’s go to the next villager.  I say we go left.

The villagers seem a bit upset and saddened that they are leaving.

They eventually reach a very similar villager, with stone huts and such. Except this village has a stone temple to the Unconquered Sun. This group also only speaks Forest Speak. The group has their cast marks glowing.

The villagers motion them towards a small square hut. Inside the hut, on a stone table, they see a very large brain (about two feet across) with one eyeball on an eye-stalk.

A-Dom: Greeting... Brain!

Brain: Hello!

Jade’s Luck: Where is the rest of you? Where is your skull at?

Brain: It was removed for... minor indiscretions. I am Chok’Thar Demon Brain! Am I done?

A-Dom: Not yet. How things been?

Chok’Thar: I bet they all want you to sacrifice them now?

A-Dom: Well their wishes and our actions may cross paths.

Jade’s Luck: What’s up with all the sacrificing anyway?

Chok’Thar: Well they all want to be sacrificed to the Unconquered Sun. And It’s Sunday. Each village has a sacrifice this day. Only the rules stop this village from sacrificing everybody.

Jade’s Luck: You know the rules?

Chok’Thar: I am the rules!

Jade’s Luck: But then they won’t be anybody left to make sacrifices to the Unconquered Sun.

Chok’Thar: That’s ok, they will be with the Unconquered Sun. Then they will win. None of the other villagers believe that though.

Jade’s Luck: So the other villages take a measured and rational approach to sacrifices?

Jade’s Luck explains the last village they were at.

Chok’Thar: That was Sungra’La. They believe their village is heaven on earth. Their elders are the ones who want to be sacrificed to keep their village strong.

Jade’s Luck: They aren’t like that all the time?

Chok’Thar: No, only on Sunday, when the Sun is in the sky, for the other villages. This village is like that every day.

Jade’s Luck: Is the sun not in the sky the other days?

A-Dom: Where is the island the other 27 days?

Chok: Elsewhere.

A-Dom: That’s what I thought. What happens if you leave the island on one of those days?

Chok: You can’t. That’s what the monolith shielding is for. It prevents elsewhere from getting in, and us from getting out.

Jade’s Luck: Who put you here.

Chok: You, in the general sense.

Jade’s Luck: Ah, so Solars in general? (Chok’Thar’s eyeball nods) So what is your function?

Chok: To make sure this village does not sacrifice themselves all at once.

A-Dom: How do you do that anyway?

Chok: The powers of the MIND!!! I don’t have a mouth by the way. And we are having a conversation. Think about it.

Jade’s Luck: What causes the island to go away and come back?

A-Dom: Magic?

Chok: I’m just an eyeball lady. It’s not my department. (The eyeball points at A-Dom’s answer of Magic)

Jade’s Luck: I really wish we had a manual.

Chok: You don’t? Did you lose them?

A-Dom: Burned them. A long time ago.

Chok: That wasn’t very smart of you. (A-Dom looks at him) Wasn’t very smart of them then.

A-Dom: What do they do to worship the Unconquered Sun?

Chok: Pray, have a sacrifice on Sunday. That’s about it right now. It has been changing over they years. But I don’t pay that much attention. I’m just a brain. Plus I can only... give them a limited amount of advice.

A-Dom: So you mind if I ask about some details about your minor indiscretion?

Chok: Yes. Trust me, they don’t take your body away lightly.

A-Dom: I like this demon.

Chok’Thar: Chok’Thar, Demon Brain! Tell your friends. Maybe you can get me a new job. I’m mostly harmless!

A-Dom: Don’t push it, if you want to keep an eyeball. Who built the well?

Chok: I don’t know. Probably a Solar. It’s a spell.

Jade’s Luck: Keeps them healthy?

Chok: Yea, and they live a long time.

Tiger: Keeps em fertile?

Chok: Nope. That’s what the other demons are for.

A-Dom: How many other demons are there?

Jade’s Luck: Other demons are for making them more fertile or just for population control?

Tiger: Or do they just take little bits from each one and make a new person?

Chok: Yes

Jade’s Luck: So they don’t populate normally?

Chok’Thar explains that the demons just make sure they maintain a minimum population. It also helps because the villages won’t breed with each other. (A-Dom asks about the other villages) The villages just have different beliefs. Sungra’La just wants to wipe out all the other villages so they will have heaven to themselves, and everyone will be part of their tribe. Each village wants to be the only village on the island for one reason or another.

A-Dom: It’s a ing contest! You shove people on an island, and this is some sick exalted bet.

Chok: I think the locals would like you to sacrifice someone now. I suggest Franky. He’s kind of old.

Tiger looks at Franky, who looks to be about 40, and then asks Chok’Thar his age, and is told he is 150. The circle then asks if there is an Algar in the village and finds out there is. So they decide to sacrifice Algar instead.

Jade’s Luck: You could sacrifice them both you know.

A-Dom: Lets stick with the rules. Can you make Algar come forward.

Chok’Thar starts to wobble like jello, and a young 16 year old man comes forward. They (specifically Jade’s Luck) sacrifice him inside the temple before a four armed statue.

A-Dom (looks at the statue): So our god is a creature of the wyld. Great.

GM: You are SO happy the villages can’t understand you.

Everyone in the village is very happy about the sacrifice. They then bust out a big party, which is also part wake for the sacrifice.

A-Dom: (to Jade’s Luck) So, you find anymore women for me?

So a few hours later. A-Dom goes back to Chok’Thar.

A-Dom: What happens if they start having too many children on their own?

Chok: Nothing. We just stop replacing the sacrifices.

A-Dom makes sure they don’t have extra sacrifices to keep the populations down. They don’t. However the Demons apparently control how much war the villagers can make based on population.

A-Dom: Who put you here?

Chok’Thar: Silent Wisdom.

A-Dom looks confused, and Jade’s Luck explains that there were other Solars.

A-Dom: Well I knocked up a few chicks and got a guy killed. Lets go to the next town. The next town will understand us... so that gives us all kinds of opportunity to  up.

The group considers pretending that they don’t speak Old Realm, when they reach a village that speaks Old Realm. They get to the next village and find buildings made out of crystals.

A-Dom (Old Realm): Hello! We are Solars!

Villagers: Hello! Are you going to bring us more Demons?

Tiger: Not at the moment.

Jade’s Luck: Did you lose the ones you have already?

Villagers: They aren’t paying enough attention to us. Our village is superior. We deserve more attention from the great ones.

The group tries to help with the sacrifice which was already done. A-Dom then has to start threaten to take away demons. The villagers decide It’s best if they stop talking to A-Dom.

Jade’s Luck: (In Sea) We could Just send them all to Malfese.

GM: Yea... and that’s the compassionate one...

A-Dom has one of the villagers take them to the Demons. They travel for several hours to the center of the island. They reach a large square compound. They see two demons, one lizard type one sun bathing, and an Impish one sitting on the wall.

Imp: Who goes there?

A-Dom: A-Dom, the Solar.

Imp (to Lizard): We should have gotten a Gargoyle so we would have a list. (Lizard nods) So you’re back eh? Who’s winning?

A-Dom: I don’t know. What’s the game?

Imp: The Grand experiment.

Jade’s Luck: This Grand Experiment?

Imp: Well we aren’t involved in any other Grand Experiments.

Lizard: What if we are? What if we are part of a greater grand experiment on demons? This could all be a test!!!

Imp: Yozi-kings, you are paranoid.

A-Dom: Take us to your leader!

The imp hops off the wall, then skips along into the compound. Starts yelling something in the Demonic language. Eventually a four foot tall voodoo doll (complete with pins in it) comes walking out.

Baharenunu (The Voodoo Doll): Who is it? Oh crap.

Jade’s Luck: Just tell us about the Grand Experiment.

Baharenunu: We are just care takers. This island was separate out from The Big Island a long time ago. No I don’t know what it was called I was not a resident. Anyway, so they were corralling people here to be sent off further west. So some Solars and Lunars got into an argument about who the best people to send to the west where. Then betting was involved. Then I was employed.

Jade’s Luck: So some people were picked by Solars and some by Lunars?

Baharenunu: No. This is just the Solar island. The problem was the Solars started arguing amongst themselves about how to best beat the Lunars. So they figured out the best way was to make them compete against each other. Then the winners would compete against the Lunars.

Jade’s Luck: So there are 5 villages on this island all competing against each other?

Baharenunu: Six, but one of them already lost.

A-Dom: Hahahah, that’s a shame.

Jade’s Luck: What are the rules?

Baharenunu: Well we’ve been adding them. Keep things even. After the first group got wiped out so fast. So alliances started getting formed, but they were not suppose to be working together in an organized fashion. So we’ve enforced rules so that they can only win if they work together in an unorganized fashion. So once we limited the number of murders per week. Then there was a minimum population based on sacrifices. So every time there is a sacrifice, they get replaced.

A-Dom: We are allowed to break the rules?

Baharenunu: Yes, you can.

Jade’s Luck: That village was complaining because... you have groupies.

Baharenunu: Oh yea, those guys think we are the representatives of the Unconquered Sun. They think you Solars are the ones who are summoned to help us. But because of the rules of the competition, we can’t claim to represent the Unconquered Sun, they never believe us. You could change that rule too! It would make things easier for me.

Jade’s Luck: We are not changing any of the rules until we know how things work. And we are never changing that rule.

Baharenunu: How things going out there?

A-Dom: Poorly!

Baharenunu: Excellent. I love to hear that.

A-Dom: You know that guy... the scare crow... kind of like you...

Baharenunu: Maibee?

A-Dom: Don’t worry I’ll think of his name eventually. Anybody remember his name? From the dinner party? Hmm.... Lies through Omission.

Baharenunu: Maibee, Lies Through Omission. That’s his name.

A-Dom: You know him? Friends? Brothers?

Baharenunu: I’m part of his soul.

Jade’s Luck: Hence the whole constructed mannequin look.

Baharenunu: (angry voice) I’m a Voodoo Doll NOT a mannequin!

Jade’s Luck: I said mannequin look...

Baharenunu: I do not look like a Mannequin! *Voodoo pulls a pin out of his head and starts chanting* Voodoo Doll! Voodoo Doll!

A-Dom: So if I break another part of him, does that hurt you?

Baharenunu: No.

A-Dom: I can kill you, but then you come back don’t you.

Baharenunu: Yea, but not here. You want to kill me? Go ahead! I get out of this job.

Tiger: If I kill you, I’ll kill you dead.

Baharenunu: I don’t like you. You don’t kill me. (Looks at A-Dom) You kill me anytime you want.

Jade’s Luck: Does anything interesting happen when the demons are all gone?

Baharenunu: We don’t enforce the rules, I think that would be very interesting.

Baharenunu eventually explains that a spell sends the island to Elsewhere, not the Demon. The manse protects the island from Elsewhere by putting up a shield before the spell goes off. He’s forgotten where it is exactly, as he was not allowed to use it. He then suggests that they not blow it up... then he thinks about it and suggests that they blow it up as soon as possible.

A-Dom: No promises.

*Continued in Next Post*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 74, Continued*

The group decides it is best to find out EVERYTHING about the island before changing any of the rules. A-Dom then has the Voodoo doll send someone to the Demon-worshiping village. They also find out the demons can only kill off people, if the population grows to the point where the island can’t sustain all the people. Voodoo suggests that they could turn the manse off and find out what happens when they go to Elsewhere unprotected. A-Dom gets a look.

Jade’s Luck: We are not doing that.

A-Dom: I didn’t say we were going to go to elsewhere unprotected which would probably kill all the mortals...

Jade’s Luck: But you were thinking about it.

Tiger: You just think the worst about us. They are going to kill all the mortals! I better lecture them and nag!

The finer points of A-Dom vs Tiger and their ways of killing mortals is discussed in relation to how Jade’s Luck deals with them. Voodoo thinks A-Dom is being judged rather harshly.

The group finds out that when a tribe gets wiped out, the minimum size of each village is increased. The group then starts discussing Yew, and the practice of using Demons vs undead as servants.

A-Dom: Well Undead take orders better.

Jade’s Luck: Undead use to be human. You never use to be human right?

A-Dom: He’s part of a Yozi. Which means he’s part of an idea.

Baharenunu: Don’t think about it too hard there Boss.

A-Dom: I wonder if there are any sneezing demons out there...

Baharenunu: Don’t think about it too hard.

A-Dom: You keep doing what your doing. We are going to visit the other villages.

They find out a little about the other villages: Oak Castle which believes this to be a test of faith. They don’t want to be sacrificed, they want to kill everyone. The other village is Big Well. They believe they are part of a giant experiment, and the only way to stop being sent to elsewhere for most of a month is to kill off all the other tribes.

A-Dom: What Yew known for being compassionate?

Baharenunu: Could you explain the concept of compassion to me?

Jade’s Luck: Are you asking a non-time spirit about time?

The circle then goes to Oak Castle, which looks like a wooden fortified city. They clearly are thinking defensively. The party also realizes that the only weapons they have seen is ceremonial daggers. Nobody has spears or rocks tied to sticks. The group decides it would be a good idea to not introduce weapons to them.

A-Dom: Hello! We are Solars! We are here check up on things.

The village had already had it’s sacrifice, but they were happy to show them the grave. They also said they just finished their 8 hour ceremony.

A-Dom: Wow, 8 hours? You win.

Villagers: You will wipe out all the other villages for us?

A-Dom: No... Yew?

Villagers: You! Personally!

A-Dom: Oh, nevermind. So does the name Wretch of Winter, do anything for ya?

Tiger: Do you have an Algar here?

Jade’s Luck: I think we got him. What do you do after the sacrifice?

Villagers: We have an 8 hour ceremony. Then we have a nap. Then we have another ceremony until the great blue sky comes. Sometimes we whip ourselves. Then we pray for the 27 days, for the sun to shine his radiance down upon us. We think It’s the other villages. They do not have enough faith.

Jade’s Luck: (in Uk-luk-muck-muck-chuck) So..

A-Domin Uk-luk-muck-muck-chuck) When did you learn Uk-luk-muck-muck-chuck?

Jade’s Luck: (in Uk-luk-muck-muck-chuck) A while ago.

A-Dom (in Uk-luk-muck-muck-chuck) Son of a bitch...

Jade’s Luck: (in Uk-luk-muck-muck-chuck) I’ve been taking care of your children.

A-Dom: (in Uk-luk-muck-muck-chuck) Oh yea...

Jade’s Luck: (in Uk-luk-muck-muck-chuck) A useful thing to say is that we are conducting an audit of the rules and are not changing any of the rules.

A-Dom: We are evaluating things, what you are doing, how you live, what you do to worship the sun specifically.

There is then a long discussion about if self whipping should come before or after a nap. There is then a long discussion about the devout followers trying to get the Solars involved in their version of religious ceremonies, with the Solars not wanting to participate.

The next 8 hour ceremony starts. The worshipers do a lot of begging the Unconquered Sun to not abandon them for the next 27 days of misery and darkness without him.

A-Dom: We really should just kill them. So they won’t have to suffer like this.

Jade’s Luck: No killing the worshipers of the Unconquered Sun. I’m considering a refugee program at this point.

A-Dom: What if It’s a Mass sacrifice? Wouldn’t that be like butter for the Un...

Jade’s Luck: No, no, no. No mass slaughter, no butter.

The group argues about ending the game. The group discusses if the people have souls or not. A-Dom thinks the worshipers are really miserable. Tiger backs up the mass slaughter idea. A-Dom realizes that maybe he could use the different villages to settle 5 new islands...

The Solars walk away from the 8 hour service after twenty minutes of watching.

A-Dom: We shale return! Keep worshiping! Go... You!

Tiger mumbles a plan that makes everyone laugh their evil laugh.

The circle then moves onto the village of Big Well. They were doing their sacrifice at sundown. Jade’s Luck noticed that the person who was about to be sacrificed did not belong to the village. The victim was clearly from a different village, probably the demon worshipers.

Jade’s Luck: I can’t argue with the smart ones.

Priest: Oh Unconquered Sun! We sacrifice this evil-doer onto you to bring favor unto our village. *stab, dig, dig, dig* No that’s the liver *dig* Yay the heart!

The Solars pop their caste marks and walk into town.

Priest: The Great ones have returned! (To the Solars) Is the game over yet?

A-Dom: How did you realize you were playing a game?

Priest: We are the smart ones. We are smarter then all of the other villages. Do we get to rule the world now?

A-Dom: At best you get to rule the island. (All the villagers look confused.) There is a world outside the island you know... (gasp from crowd) Really, It’s true.

Priest: But we die if we go off the island!

A-Dom: Really, is that what happens?

Priest: Well you can go off on Sunday for a little bit. But if you are off when the shield forms you die.

Jade’s Luck: So if you are off when the island goes away you die?

Priest: Yes! Every time someone has tried to stay off the island in a boat, when we return, we find them dead in the boat.

Jade’s Luck: That could be because... you know... they didn’t have water for 27 days.

Priest: We aren’t magical doctors. We don't know what killed them.

Jade’s Luck: Theoretically speaking... we are conducting an audit, we are evaluating. If you could leave the island and go to a different island where there is sunshine all the time, how would you feel about it?

Priest: We don’t want to die! Take all the other villages off our island!

A-Dom: You won’t die if we take you off.

Priest: We would need proof first. Take a few villages off the island first. Then bring some of them back alive a month or two later.

Jade’s Luck: We are evaluating...

Priest: We require proof first. We suggest the demon worshiping nutjobs to perform your experiments on.

Jade’s Luck: So tell us about life in your village!

Priest: Pretty good. We do our prayers. Plot how to win. Try to murder someone from another village every week and frame it on a different village.

A-Dom: Have you tried to form alliances with other villages?

Priest: We’ve tried but they are all nutjobs. Can’t be trusted. Hence the lies and misdirection.

A-Dom: Randomly assigning blame...

Priest: We’ve been pitting them against each other.

A-Dom: You should probably pit the majority of them against one.

Priest: OOOoooo...

Jade’s Luck: (annoyed voice) A-Dom

Priest: It’s ok! Solars are allowed to break the rules.

A-Dom: I’m just pushing things forward. Does it really matter how things end?

There is a discussion of the idea that they won’t be changing the rules until they know what’s going on.

Jade’s Luck: (T) While these seem to be the least annoying... we aren’t in the position to be picky. We should try to get as many of them as possible off this island. So encouraging them, or giving them hints is a really bad idea.

A-Dom: (T) I will not give anymore hints. I can’t retract that hint. 

A-Dom: Well you guys are doing pretty good. I hope you win soon.

Priest: I hope you are not pandering to us.

There is a lot of double talk about if they were really playing a game, if the Solars are lying, and if the Solars can read their minds, then there would make the levels of double-talk and misdirection really complicated.

Priest: (looking at Tiger) Why does that one not talk?

A-Dom: He usually just kills people.

Priest: (To Tiger) You go visit the other villages. They all need your services.

A-Dom: He rarely kills the way others want him to. Best not to talk to him at all. We won’t be killing anyone for you.

Jade’s Luck starts suggesting that A-Dom sleep with some women. When the villagers find out his children may be magically powerful, they line up all their child bearing women.

At midnight (A-Dom is still busy), Jade’s Luck and Tiger see a big blue sphere form around the island. It’s all blue and sparkly. Jade’s Luck asks Tiger to look for the manse. Tiger can see power lines going from the Manse (in the north) to each monolith. He also sees the dome is made out of pure magic, so it looks pretty much like what his normal eyes see.

Jade’s Luck: I wonder when A-Dom will be done.

A-Dom: (Yelling) Bark like a sheep! (A-Dom comes stumbling out a few minutes later) We find the Manse yet? (Tiger does a broad wave) Excelent... It’s somewhere between Jade’s Luck and Tiger... (A-Dom starts lifting up rocks to look under them) So you want to lead the way.

Tiger and A-Dom go zooming across the island. It still takes several hours to make it to the manse. On the way there they stop to see the demons. They find Baharenunu sleeping at a desk.

A-Dom: Hey wake up!

Baharenunu: yea?

A-Dom: Do they have souls?

Baharenunu: Maybe.

A-Dom: Don’t Maibee me, this is important.

Baharenunu: They don’t when they are created. They do when the paperwork gets filed.

A-Dom: How?

Baharenunu: Go to heaven once in a while, do paperwork.

Jade’s Luck: Can you put these names on your list?

Baharenunu: (Very happy) Absolutely! (Jade's Luck hands over the list)

A-Dom: Son of a bitch... (Baharenunu starts giggling) Why are you giggling?

Baharenunu: Was I giggling?

A-Dom & Tiger: YES!

Baharenunu: Umm... no reason.

A-Dom: Are you allowed to lie to us?

Jade’s Luck: He’s not lying... he’s just omits things.

A-Dom: Lets take the names back from captain pin cushion. (Jade's Luck takes the list back)

Baharenunu: They really would have souls... perfectly good ones.

Jade’s Luck: And?!?

Baharenunu: And violate my contract by your order and I’d be free.

A-Dom (starts laughing): Ok you are not allowed to violate your contract, even by direct order.

Baharenunu: But you can directly order me to ignore that order. I mean I can put a whole lot of people on one list for you. Only costs you the freedom of one demon.

A-Dom: One day when we don’t need you anymore, we might kill you.

Baharenunu: Thanks.

A-Dom: How long does that usually take? The whole process.

Baharenunu: I’m not good with time... a couple of years. They live longer then normal humans. So usually before they die.

The Circle runs off to find the Manse. They get to where Tiger saw the essence lines come from. But they didn’t find the manse. Tiger came to realize that the manse was probably overgrown, due to lack of use.

Tiger points at the ground and makes a sweeping motion. Thankfully A-Dom comments on it.

Liz: The recorder can not pick up pantomime.

Paul: You get to guess what Dan did based on the reaction of everyone else.

A-Dom starts digging away the dirt and vegetation, carefully. About 20 ft down, he finds a big slab of finished wood.  A-Dom digs around the perimeter (he is using a lot of charms, so there is a giant glowing shark digging in the jungle). He determents it is the top step of a ziggurat like structure.

A-Dom: I hope all the tribes don’t go to war because the ‘sign of the glowing shark as was foretold!’

Liz: Stop giving Paul ideas.

A couple villagers (who only speak forest speak) show up to watch the giant glowing shark. A-Dom scares them away. Jade’s Luck starts clear cutting jungle around where A-Dom is working with Cascade of cutting terror. A-Dom piles all the dirt up in a wall like pile all the way around where they are working.

They dig to the bottom of the Manse. At the bottom there is nothing but doors. The building is a pentagon, with 20 doorways on each side. So they pick a doorway (the 80th doorway) and go in. They follow a long tunnel, with lots of twists and turns and ups and downs, and the feeling that the walls are just thin wooden screens.

They reach a room with a small elephant statue.

Elephant: Hello

A-Dom: That’s weird.

Jade’s Luck: No It’s not. We talk to statuary all the time and it frequently answers us.

Elephant: Talking to a statue that doesn’t talk back, that’s just weird.

A-Dom: I’m A-Dom, who are you.

Elephant: Imastatue.

A-Dom: Ah a tribal name. What do you do here?

Imastatue: Did you decide a winner?

Jade’s Luck: If you could explain the tunnels...

Imastatue: You see there are tunnels in each village based on which villages are left in the game.

Jade’s Luck: How do we ascertain which tunnel goes with which tunnel.

Imastatue: I’ve been told It’s self evident.

A-Dom: Who told you this and how may I hurt them?

Imastatue: I suppose you could find his current incarnation and hurt him a great deal. He is a Zenith.

There is a long discussion about A-Dom, and how he is circlecentric (which is a new word according to A-dom).

A-Dom: I’m so confused.

Jade’s Luck: So each tunnel leads to someone else.

Imastatue: No, each tunnel represents a village and a level of success. You just told me tribe #4 is doing very well.

A-Dom: What do you do with these numbers?

Imastatue: I evaluate them.

A-Dom: How do you communicate with the demons?

Imastatue: I yell really loud. They think I’m really really big.

A-Dom: How do you do that underground?

Imastatue: (Yelling so loud everyone goes deaf) Situation normal! Carry on!

A-Dom: So where is the important part of this manse? Where is your hearthstone?

Imastatue: Very forward of you. I don’t even know if I like you yet.

A-Dom: Well you aren’t going to like me, so I’m out of the running. So It’s one of them.

Imastatue: Excellent, saves me time.

A-Dom: (turns to Tiger) I’m going to DIE here.

Imastatue: I’ve never seen that happen. May I watch?

A-Dom: Yes while I stop breathing, speaking and eating, I may die in a thousand years.

Imastatue: A few thousand years? Is that long? I don’t know I’m not good with time.

A-Dom: I’m not good with time ether...

Jade’s Luck: Yes you are!

A-Dom: No I’m not. I’m a statue now! I just need to figure out some way to stick my feet into the floor then we will stand here and evaluate numbers.

Imastatue: I like him.

A-Dom: What happens when the game is over?

Imastatue: Someone wins. Some solar is owed a lot of money.

A-Dom: What if they all join hands and become a community.

Imastatue: There are rules against that.

Jade’s Luck: But we are Solars.

Imastatue: There are core rules you are not allowed to break and situational rules that can be changed.

A-Dom: Is there a rulebook?

Jade’s Luck: How do we not break the rules?

Imastatue: You can’t break the rules. You made them that way. You are very inventive.

A-Dom: No I am not.

Jade’s Luck: Yew as in?...

A-Dom: No, You, not Yew. Who was involved in the bet may I know?

Imastatue: Silent Wisdom, Markus the mad... and some other ones. Not everyone introduced themselves. Whoever wins this, gets to compete against the Lunars. The winners get to colonize the West.

A-Dom: The West is already colonized.

Imastatue: No, MORE West.

Jade’s Luck: They don’t want to go more West. It’s all wyld.

Imastatue: That’s why you make it not wyld, then you put them there. Because they are the best of the best. Then you put them there. Then you move even further West. And hence creation expands.

A-Dom: Can we make the west go east?

Imastatue: These people make the west go west.

Jade’s Luck: I want to make the smart people win.

A-Dom: Can we give the smart ones good advice, and let them win.

Imastatue: Only if It’s not agaist the rules that you can’t break.

A-Dom: I need to give the paranoid ones the opposite adivce to what I want them to do.

Imastatue: So you are Markus the mad then? You need about 8 more levels of complications. Or you can just wait here until the experiment ends.

Jade’s Luck: What happens if we take them off the island?

Imastatue: They would all die.

Jade’s Luck: How?

Imastatue: Old age, disease, or accident probably. They are immune to disease as long as they drink the water.

The group starts discussing how the end of the contest works. They find out that when one village wins, all involved Solars will be alerted, so they can pay off their bets. They also found out the bets are not sitting in trust, as all Solars are fantastically wealthy (in real creation wealth). So the bets are primarily in artifacts and nations (because that is what Solars bet with).

A-Dom: So we should just make sure nobody ever wins.

Imastatue: What happens if you win? Wouldn’t that be good?

A-Dom: Bad things will happen. Bad things always happen. Daily, hourly, every minute. I’m having a ing conversation with you.

Imastatue: Really? I didn’t realize I was so horrible.

Jade's Luck: You're upsetting him!

A-Dom: He doesn’t have emotions.

Imastatue: (Starting to cry) I don’t have emotions.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 75 - You Can Do What You Want With It*

Session 75

_Synopsis of 09/1/08_

* You Can Do What You Want With It
Subtitle: What I Really Want
-By Ao the Overkitty*


The last thing Gareth remembered was standing on the deck of the _*Voice of Reason*_ when a multicolored tongue lashed out.  Then he heard A-dom's voice and the sound of weeping.

A-dom: You have NO emotions!

Then Gareth was standing in a stone room with Jade's Luck, A-dom, Tiger and a weeping elephant statue.

Gareth: Uggh.  That smelt like cherry flavored minicows.

Jade's Luck told A-dom to stop yelling at the poor statue and quickly filled Gareth in on where they were and what was going on.  She explained that there were five villages on sixth day island and it was some kind of contest between them.  

Gareth asked what had happened to his boat.  A-dom said he had put it between two trees, because they didn't want the anchor chain being chopped off by the dome and having it sail aimlessly for 27 days.  

Jade's luck continued, saying they were shaky on the rules, since the demons enforcing them were fairly tight lipped.  There was lots of talk about invalidating the bet by doing something wrong, thus releasing the demons to create havoc.  The group wondered just who the bet was between and who was responsible for each village.  They mentioned something about there being a sixth village, but it was never described.  In her descriptions of the villages, she tried to play up the paranoid village who knew this was a bet of some sort.  She made sure to emphasize that these were the best choice of the lot.  A-dom made a comment about Markus being responsible for them knowing.



			
				Gareth's Vision of Better Times said:
			
		

> Gareth was standing in a room with fifteen or so other Solars, along with Markus the Mad.  The Solars were all arguing about the bet and rules.  The gist of things were each Circle got to to place a village of mortals.  Markus and Gareth quietly discussed how to cheat to make sure their village knew what was going on.




Gareth let the others knew what he remembered.  They all felt it was much better that they were messing with a bet between other Circles instead of a bet between each other.  For some reason they really wanted to end the bet prematurely, but wouldn't say why.  A-dom's preferred method for ending the bet seemed to be mass slaughter while Jade's Luck talked about having one village envelope the others by convincing the others to join theirs.  The elephant was asked about how the Circle could just end the bet.  The elephant said that they'd need to other Solars involved in the bet to do so.

Jade's Luck also spoke of carting off villages of people to other parts of the West for reasons unexplained.  She then said that the villages had wells with magical water that suppressed aging and disease or something like that.  She wanted to make sure that, if they sent villages off elsewhere, they wouldn't have diseases come out of remission and kill them all.  She asked Gareth to check everyone for diseases.

Eventually the group left the Manse to go head for the paranoid village.  Once they got outside, Gareth saw they were in the bottom of a pit and the sky was an opaque dome.  He turned around to see the Manse was a five-sided ziggurat with about twenty doors on each side.  The other commented that it was different than when they entered the Manse and said something about only one door being the correct one.  Gareth went around the Manse and inspected it thoroughly.  He found that each side had a small inscription in Old Realm that designated a village and the doors varied in height slightly.

Somewhere along the way,  Tiger noticed that he wasn't getting any Essence back from his hearthstone, since they were in Elsewhere.  Jade's Luck noticed she wasn't getting any Essence back, but didn't realize why.

A-dom brought up a very good question before they went any further.  He asked that, since they were on the Sixth Day island and the island was only present in Creation on the Sixth day of the month, was the Seventh Day Manse going to disappear the next day?  The group headed in the tallest door on the paranoid village side of the Manse.

After a short, slightly trying conversation with the elephant statue, they found out that it didn't know if the Manse went anywhere, since he was inside, Gareth got around to asking about attuning to the Manse.  He had learned that this discussion had been what lead A-dom to make the statue cry before, so he approached it differently.  When the statue said he didn't know about the Sapphire Sentinels, Gareth described them as bringers of doom and destruction.  He then explained that, in order to get them recalled, the Circle needed to be in control of five specific Manses and this was one of them.  The statue quickly understood that they needed to attune to the Manse and said there had to be some kind of competition first.

Lots of questions were asked about what kind of competition and how many needed to participate.  It boiled down to there had to be at least two people or it wasn't a competition.  Otherwise, it could be anything.  Lots of possibilities were discussed.  The competition almost became a drinking contest without the use of charms, but Tiger ruined that by saying the competition was going to be a joke.  The elephant didn't want his competition to be a joke, so nixed that idea.  The group finally settled on every circle member bringing the elephant a gift and the elephant choosing the best one.  No other rules or time limit were set.

A-dom immediately left.  Tiger used his knowledge of occult to figure out a few things and left.  Gareth used *Know the Soul's Price* to find out that the elephant wanted an immortal companion more than anything and then left.  Jade's Luck sat around for the next day and talked to the elephant.

Tiger went and got a daisy, trampled it a few times.  A-dom went and made a crude rock statue of an elephant (or possibly a slug with ears).  Gareth went and built a perfect, beautiful elephant statue of the opposite sex that could nod and give imprinted responses, thanks to some reeds and air bladders.

Tiger brought his flower back.  The elephant was not at all impressed, not that Tiger cared.  A-dom brought his statue back.  The elephant was slightly impressed.  Gareth brought his statue back.  The elephant thought it was nifty, but hadn't decided yet.  Jade's Luck then left and walked around the island for three days, talking to spirits, trying to convince them to go talk to the elephant and keep him company.  She eventually convinced the river spirit to go visit him if she could alter the course of the river.  She convinced a water elemental to make the river flow uphill.

In the mean time, Gareth and Tiger had wandered off to go do whatever.  Gareth had wanted to train for dealing with the Wyld, but there wasn't any Wyld inside the dome.  A-dom sat inside the Manse, awaiting a verdict.  When water started to flow into the Manse, A-dom asked if that was normal.  The elephant had never seen water before and asked if it was dangerous.  A-dom didn't give him a definitive answer and booked it out of the Manse, seriously worrying the elephant.

Jade's Luck eventually went into the Manse and found a panicky elephant.  She explained that the water shouldn't harm anything, especially not him.  She told him she had gotten the river spirit to come visit him so he'd have a friend.  She said it would take a few days for the water to fill in enough for the river spirit to visit.  He said it'd be a few days after that before he could decide.

Jade's Luck met up with the rest of the Circle and said it'd be a few days before the decision was made.  No one else seemed to be happy with the now flooded Manse, though Tiger really didn't seem to care.

Jade's Luck reiterated her desire to show Gareth the other villages.  He didn't really care about this bet and no one had explained to him why it was important that the bet be ended, but it was something to do.  he sighed and said that they might as well visit the paranoids  (Big Well) first.

The villagers were suitably paranoid and didn't trust the Circle.  They especially didn't trust A-dom when he said he used to be Markus the Mad.  They said he didn't look like Markus.  When A-dom said he had died and reincarnated since then, they asked him how he died.  he didn't initially remember, but then Tiger made a comment about him probably dying cause of an accident or a [limit break].



			
				A-dom's Vision of Better Times said:
			
		

> A-dom was Markus the Mad talking to Ceri.  He made some bad comment which resulted in her going ape  and killing him.




A-dom then roughly explained what happened.  The villagers found this amusing and started chanting.

Paranoid Villagers: Jay-Nay-Aye! Jay-Nay-Aye! Jay-Nay-Aye!

The Circle quickly figured out that that was what Ceri was named back then.  A-dom didn't like this, so he started acting up.  Jade's Luck convinced a few of the women of the village that A-dom would go away if they gave him muffins.  The women of the village then set about a plan to lead A-dom away from the village using a trail of muffins.

A-dom noticed a muffin at the edge of the village with a little sign that said *For Markus the Mad*.  He went over and ate the blueberry muffin.  Then he noticed another muffin in the forest that also had a sign.  He went over and ate the chocolate chip muffin.  He kept up following this trail of muffins, eating as he went.  About every third muffin had a sign in it.  Eventually he got close to Oak Castle, the village of crazy religious nuts, and noticed a guy eating the last muffin.

A-dom: Hey! You're eating my Muffin!

Guy: I di-- *SQUISH!*

A-dom didn't let the guy explain himself at all and smashed him into paste.  He then started ranting at the people on the parapets about them owing him a muffin.  The people of the village started praying to the Unconquered Sun because his representative was angry with them and increased their self-flagellation.  A-dom went inside and berated them, demanding muffins.  They prayed to the Unconquered Sun for muffin recipes.  Even though A-dom knew how to bake muffins, he didn't tell them, since it sounded like too much work.  He went on yelling at them.

Back at the paranoid village, Jade's Luck and Gareth were trying to convince the villagers that Gareth was a doctor and wanted to make sure they didn't have any diseases that would harm them when the contest ended.  Jade's Luck wanted to cut herself and have Gareth heal it, but it was pointed out that these were a very paranoid group and they'd suspect that was a trick.  Gareth asked if they had anyone in the village who had lost the use of one of their limbs or their eyesight.  Mike the one-armed warrior was brought to Gareth.  Gareth cause the arm to start regrowing.  After a couple hours, they noticed this and decided Gareth was indeed a doctor, so they first guy let him inspect him for diseases.

Gareth used *Flawless Diagnosis Technique* to help diagnosis the guy, which was hard because all symptoms were suppressed.  Gareth was sure he was sick with several diseases and proceeded to treat him using *Contagion-Curing Touch*.  The next day, Gareth repeated diagnosing the guy with *FDT* and determined he had gotten rid of all of the diseases but one, the Great Contagion.

This led Gareth and Jade's Luck to discuss for a while what to do about this, since once the villagers were moved away from the wells, they'd likely all die from the disease.  Also, since the Great Contagion was a partially magical disease, they could just keep catching it.  Gareth said he could go through the island and, using a quarantine procedures, cure everyone on the island of it, but as soon as they met up with a carrier of the disease, they'd just get reinfected.  Tiger mentioned reshaping the people using the Wyld to make them immune to the Great Contagion, like everyone else left in the world.  They seemed to think that was a good idea.

While this was all going on, a Purple Demon wandered into town and ordered everyone to line up.  The demon inspected the graves and noticed Mike's arm was regrowing.  Mike pointed out Gareth to the demon.  It commented that Gareth hadn't been there before and Jade's Luck confused it by agreeing  and saying he just got there.  The demon said Gareth would get to choose.  Jade's Luck quickly explained that they sacrifice villagers on Sun Day (the sixth day is the only day of the month that they get to see the Sun).  As a means of keeping the population up, they had a Purple Demon go around and make new villagers to replace the sacrificed.

Gareth went through the village and chose the two people who were already immune to the Great Contagion, who happened to be two women.  The Purple Demon did its thing and made a girl.  Gareth interviewed the women to make sure they were capable of raising the child and then convinced them that this was a special baby that would be able to survive better than anyone else in the outside world, when the time came.

While this was going on, A-dom was still ranting at the religious nuts.  A Purple Demon came to the village, saying it was there to replace the sacrifices.  A-dom told it to get to it and went back to yelling.  The demon ended up choosing two men to make a child out of and handed the newborn to A-dom.

A-dom: What am I supposed to do with this?  I don't want it!

Purple Demon: I don't care.  You can do whatever you want to do with it.

A-dom then looked down at the squirming thing in his hands and shrugged.  He then looked up and wondered what the dome was made of and if things could pass through it.  Then he threw the newborn feet first at the side of the dome a good ways up.  The newborn flew and hit the dome wall.  The dome was like jello, allowing the newborn to pass halfway through it.

Across in Big Well, no one noticed.

The Purple Demon looked shocked at A-dom and told him he was a horrible person.  it did think it was hilarious, though and moved on.

The newborn started to scream.  A-dom didn't want to hear this, so he picked up a decent sized rock and threw it, trying to knock the baby through the rest of the way into Elsewhere.  He was more or less accurate and the rock pushed the baby further into the dome, leaving only one hand sticking out.  The rock was now stuck into the middle of the dome.

Back in the paranoid village, Gareth noticed nothing.  Jade's Luck heard a baby screaming, and then it stopped.  Tiger heard the baby screaming and looked up to see a rock fly and hit a part of the dome.  Looking at that part of the dome, he saw a tiny arm sticking out the dome, moving.

Tiger pointed this out to Jade's Luck, which she could then see.  Gareth noticed nothing.  Jade's Luck convinced a few air spirits to bring her up to that part of the dome so she could get the baby out.  She had to promise them they had a really windy day.  They were told they could have one, so long as nothing/no one was harmed or damaged.  They were allowed to mess with people wearing dresses, and were told by Gareth to especially mess with the guy wearing one.

They brought Jade's Luck up to the baby and she could see it in the dome.  They instructed her not to touch the dome.  It took her five hours to fully dislodge the baby as gently as possible.  Three of those hours were spent listening to the baby wailing.  She then brought the baby down to Gareth to check it out.  Any injuries sustained were fixed by Gareth and he clothed it, since Jade's Luck had no clue what to do with the baby.

Gareth tried to foist the baby off on Big Well, but they wouldn't have it, because it belonged to the other village.  Even attempts to describe it as a perfect spy, since it looked like it belonged in the other village failed.  They were also freaked out by the baby already having some stubble.  They said if Gareth could make one of their children look like it belonged in another village, it'd be a great spy.  Jade's Luck's idea of getting other villages to join the paranoid one were squashed, since it seemed there were very specific rules about not being able to switch villages.  When asked how they dealt with people who wanted to marry into another one, the answer was they were met with death.  For demon-created children, the child belonged to the village it was created in.  They found out just which village the child belonged to and headed that way.

When they got to Oak Castle, A-dom got chewed out big time by Jade's Luck and Gareth.  he tried to claim he didn't do it, but the Circle were the only ones on the island capable of hurling a baby that high and three of them were accounted for when it happened.  He then threw the village into mass despair by telling the villagers that the Unconquered Sun wasn't listening to them.  Since he was a representative of the god, they felt what he said must be true and started wailing.  Gareth and Jade's Luck quickly did their best to stop all of the horribly attempted suicides by telling them all that the Unconquered Sun heard them on Sun Day.   Once they calmed down, he told them that the child was a special one and must be cared for.  He told them it should receive the best parenting and shouldn't be flayed and could eat what it wanted and be allowed to stay up as late as it wanted.  The child was foisted off on someone.

Jade's Luck told the villagers that A-dom wasn't to be listened to and should only be followed if another of the Circle agreed.

With there still being a few days before the Elephant was finished and the Manse now being flooded, the group wandered off to do whatever.  Gareth went off to sleep in his boat and found it mostly inside the dome.  A few feet of the prow were missing inside the dome.  Gareth went and got A-dom to move it so he could fix it.  When A-dom got there, They got into an argument about the missing part of the *Voice of Reason*.  A-dom ended up getting disinvited from the ship.  A-dom felt uneasy on the ship and slipped as he was leaving, but used *Graceful Crane Stance* to steady himself.

The Circle eventually met back up at the Manse after a few days to hear the Elephant's verdict.  Looking at the small lake that was now around the Manse, there was grumbling about it now being uninhabitable to everyone but Jade's Luck.  She really didn't care.  Jade's Luck dove down and went inside.  Tiger stated he really didn't care.  A-dom noted that he hadn't seen Tiger's gift to the Elephant.  Tiger said what it was and relayed that he had figured out a few things about the island and the Manse and didn't want it.  Gareth and A-dom held their breath and swam in.  Tiger stayed outside.

Inside, Gareth could see that his statue nodded in the water and realized the air bladders really wouldn't work in these conditions, if again.  

Elephant declared Jade's Luck the winner of the competition.  Gareth shrugged and swam up to get some air.  He hadn't really card about the Manse, he was just presented with a competition.  A-dom kicked his statue and it's head fell off.  He then swam up to get air.  Jade's Luck went off to attune to the Manse.

While she was inside, Tiger explained that, since they weren't getting Essence from their hearthstones while they were inside Elsewhere, he figured that 27 days of the month the hearthstone to this Manse would be useless.  Jade's Luck eventually came out.  She wasn't too worried about the hearthstone not being accessible 27 days of the month since she already didn't have enough hearthstone slots on her equipment for the ones she did have.  She was tight-lipped about what the Hearthstone powers were.  She turned herself green and said something about  not needing to breath while in the Manse.  She then complained about now being responsible for the all of the insane villagers on the island.  She did comment that the spell putting the island in Elsewhere wasn't part of the Manse.  Tiger postulated that the spell doing that was a Solar Circle Sorcery spell.

Jade's Luck did, however, seem to want more than ever to get the bet ended and appealed to Gareth to find out what the rules were.  Gareth agreed to go find out from the demons what the rules were using *Irresistible Questioning Technique*.  After all, he was bored and didn't want to invalidate anything.  They hiked off to the demon encampment and walked in.  They were greeted by a teddy bear demon whom Gareth was told was a relative of Maibee.  Gareth said he'd use *Judge's Ear Technique* as well.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 76 - You can’t hear us now, you er!*

Session 76

_Synopsis of 09/15/08_

*You can’t hear us now, you er!
Subtitle: Blah Does NOT Convey Knowledge
Alternate Subtitle: I'm a Sphere, Not a Cone
Alternate Subtitle: I'm a Sign of Disorder
By – Ao the Overkitty*

The group wandered into the demon settlement and headed up to Baharenunu.  With *Irresistible Questioning Technique* and *Judge’s Ear Technique*  active, Gareth questioned the demon.

Gareth: What invalidates the competition?

Baharenunu: Any violation of the original agreement.

Gareth: What does the demonic contract involve and what can cause it to be invalidated?

Baharenunu: Well, I don’t know all of the details involved with every villager, but I can tell you what my contract involves.  My contract involves not inflicting fun upon any of the villagers, although I am allowed to watch if somebody else has fun with them.  I am under a standard ‘non-world domination and/or apocalypse contract and a diplomatic contract with Heaven.  I am required to make sure all paperwork from the people who first came to life on this island are properly filed and dealt with.  Due to their unique situation and being out of fate, their paperwork is kind of complicated.  I get to work until the competition is over and then I get to go to Heaven and finish straightening out all of the paperwork that I currently have filed.  After that I get to go home.

Gareth: What happens when the competition gets invalidated?

Baharenunu: Forfeiture of all parties involved in the invalidation.  Their stakes in the agreed upon bet will be spread out among all parties that have not invalidated the competition.  Any further legal complications and punishments will be determined by the Solar Deliberative.

Gareth: What will end the competition?

Baharenunu: All but one village no longer having a reasonable population.  And no, I don’t know what a reasonable competition is.

Gareth: What happens when the competition ends?

Baharenunu: The spell sending the island to Elsewhere ends.  All demons are released and returned to Malfeas, although some have addendums like I have to go to Heaven.  I wasn’t rally informed of what happens on the island after my contract is up because my services will no longer be required.  Based on my theory, I understand it you Solars will use the population of the island to spread humans towards the West.

Gareth: Who knows what will happen on the island after the competition ends?

Baharenunu: The Maiden of Secrets?  There might be other people that know, but she is the only one I know would know.

Gareth: Is the contract filed somewhere?

Baharenunu: Malfeas.

Jade’s Luck: I was thinking the contract between the Solars.

Baharenunu: I don’t know, I wasn’t there.

Gareth: Is there a way for one village to win that does not involve four villages dying out/being killed, etc.

Baharenunu: Yes.  Do you want me to tell you about it?

Gareth said yes and Baharenunu disappeared.  Jade's Luck swore and realized they should actually tell Gareth what they had done and learned while he had been in Pursey.

A-dom:  Lets just slaughter half of them now and take the ones we want.

They headed off to question the Brain Demon next.  There was a lot of praying going on outside in a language none of the group understood.

Chok’Thar:  Hello, you’re new.  I’m Chok’Thar, Demon Brain.  Tell your friends.

Chok’Thar wasn’t speaking out loud, but Gareth heard him in his brain.

Gareth: What are the rules for the competition?

Chok’Thar: I don’t know the rules for the entire competition.  I know the rules for this village.  This village is not allowed to sacrifice themselves all at once.  Because that would make them lose.  Even if they don’t know it.

Gareth activated his interrogation charms again and questioned Chok’Thar.

Gareth: What will invalidate your contract?

Chok’Thar: Being ordered to do anything that is beyond the scope of the competition invalidates the contract because I am here just to serve the competition.  We are not allowed to do anything that isn’t involved in the competition.  Any order that invalidates or is trying to invalidate the competition frees us.  Any order to help/plan/invent/explain a way to invalidate the spirit of the competition or help invalidate the competition frees us.  Any order that is self-destructive frees us.  And any order that involves leaving the island into Creation frees us.

A-dom: So you could leave the island into Elsewhere.

Chok’Thar: That would not be pleasant.

A-dom: It might be self-destructive.

Chok’Thar: Not sure.  We’d have to get there and find out.

A-dom: We’ll get you a cart.

Chok’Thar: I don’t like him. [Lie!]

Chok’Thar was sad to find out that A-dom threw a baby into the field and he missed it.  It should be noted that A-dom was talking out loud instead of thinking, so everyone was hearing half the conversation.

Jade’s Luck: Why don’t we explore the piñata some more before we resume poking at it and making it explode?

Tiger: But if we don’t make it explode, how do we get the candy out?


They decided to introduce Gareth to the inhabitants of Little Well next.

On the way, Jade's Luck remembered a weird dream she had had the previous night. She dreamed she was reading the journal of some Solar named Quicksilver Noon. 
Because Jade's Luck has perfect recall of her dreams she told the Circle all about it.


			
				Jade's Luck's Dream said:
			
		

> In the dream while Jade's Luck was walking around doing dreamy stuff, she found a book, a journal of some kind. It's a very plain looking book that was hand written. She flipped it open and start to read. The book is written in Sea Tongue.
> *Journal Beginning:*
> My name is Quicksilver Noon. At least it is now, I'm not the man I once was. I've never written in a journal before. But I just finished reading the book of Vleda Samovar, who was called the Life-and-Death Tailor, and who somehow used to be me. Or a part of me. Or I guess you could say I was a part of her. It's really complicated, and I don't think Tailor understood all that much more theology than I did. Anyway, these notes aren't really for me, and I don't think Tailor wrote her diary for herself, either. It's for the next me, which is kind of confusing, but I like the idea of it. Through the generations, we have a task to do. Right here at the front, I think I'll repeat some of what Tailor said:
> _We are the servants of the Unconquered Sun, the highest god. We have been set as the rightful, divinely appointed rulers over all Creation. We are the rulers of the oceans and the mountains, the clouds and the forests. The rulers of man, beast, tree, field, spirit and god alike. Our tools are these: in the mind, knowledge; in the eye, wisdom; in the mouth, truth; in the arm, justice._
> ...




In the safety of Elsewhere, Jade's Luck repeatedly openly blasphemed.  Gareth made no such comments, chanting quietly that he was a good Solar several times.  A-dom proclaimed that Jade’s Luck’s dreams were lame.  He said that, whenever he dreamed, he was doing something cool like running Creation, not something stupid like reading a book.

Since she could recall the dream perfectly, she relayed it all to the rest of the group.  Gareth was the only one who actually listened to all of it.  A-dom took a nap during her discussion.

In his dream Quicksilver Noon saw that guy juggling babies again.  A-dom noticed a wiry young man with skin darkened by the sun dressed in loose, all white clothing, including pants.  The guy also had a knife.  

A-dom: You don’t lactate booze, do you?

The man said he didn’t, last time he checked and stated he hadn’t lactated anything by this point.  Petunia pointed out that guys don’t generally lactate.  It was weird that Petunia spoke out loud in Old Realm, so that everyone could understand.  Quicksilver Noon noticed a small black and white cat on A-dom’s shoulder.

There was much discussion about whose dream it was.  Petunia declared it it’s own dream and started looking for its tuna.  Petunia jumped down and wandered off, coming back carrying a full sized tuna.  A-dom stated that it must be Petunia’s dream.

There was a short conversation about white as a fashion statement versus practicality.  When asked, Quicksilver stated that he had never had to make his own clothing, let alone fast.  He said he preferred to find a good tailor.

Quicksilver Noon: I’ve been looking for you.

A-dom: Oh CRAP!  Are you that lost one who has been wandering around and not finding Jahar?

Quicksilver’s response was fairly verbose and rambling, which caused A-dom to state that he MUST know Jahar after all.  A-dom confirmed that Jahar was a guy who felt like he had the weight of an entire island on his back, so Quicksilver stated he was looking for him too.  A-dom told him not to.  A-dom explained that they were currently in a bubble in Elsewhere.  Quicksilver said that would explain why he couldn't find them.  Quicksilver said he was currently in the West and A-dom gave really  directions for how Quicksilver could find them, once they were back in Creation.  He also stated that they might end up in the East tomorrow, since things tended to go poorly.  There was much more talking and using of big words that A-dom half understood. A-dom jumped on the idea of building a better future.

A-dom: YES!  I like that!  Very good. Yes.  We will build, together, with a future that we all want, mostly me.

A-dom really wasn't sure if he should like or hate this guy, given his diplomatic approach to most things.  Plus Quicksilver wasn’t really down with the whole making someone their undead puppet.  He did determine Quicksilver was a Solar, just not what caste.  He found out Quicksilver’s thoughts on sex and candy.

A-dom: Don’t let the dress fool you, I’m all man!

A-dom woke up from his nap and asked if Jade's Luck was done being boring yet.

Petunia: Meow (That was weird)

He briefly mentioned that he had just dreamed of 'that Quicksilver guy' but didn't go into it. 

A-dom: He obviously has never associated with the Circle because he was all ‘the Unconquered Sun is great’ and had obviously never met the guy.

A-dom and Jade’s Luck openly blasphemed some more, just for fun.  Gareth continued to not take part in that.

They discussed the potential ramifications of there no longer being a paperwork demon.  Petunia suggested that they make the competition end so that no more unsouled mortals got made.  A-dom stated that his cat was right and they needed to take out the purple demon so no more unsouled people get made.  Petunia meowed loudly about how he got that wrong.

Gareth was not at all impressed by the inhabitants of Little Well and felt it was a very good thing his weapons were in Elsewhere so he couldn't remove the demon-worshippers from existence.  Well, somewhere else in Elsewhere; not with him, that is.

The Circle decided to head off towards the final village, Sun'gra'la.  Partway there, it became night, so Gareth made them all huts so they could sleep.

Jade’s Luck dreamed of being on the *Voice of Reason*.  She saw Gareth was ordering around a bunch of mortal crew, A-dom was drinking and hitting on all of the female crewmembers and Tiger was hiding from everyone.  She also noticed a wiry man dressed in white standing at the prow.

Quicksilver Noon: Wow.  I seem to have upgraded my boat.

She wandered over and started talking to him.  He made some comments about his boat having changed and not understanding why it had a paddle wheel.  Jade's Luck told him they were on Gareth's boat and the paddle wheel was for A-dom when they needed to go faster, or if he was bored.  Petunia walked past with an over-sized tuna and asked why everyone was in her/his dream.  Jade's Luck found it weird that Petunia could talk to her in the dream and told the cat it should learn to communicate while they were awake.  Petunia said his/her bigger half was in charge of the charms.  Quicksilver walked up to A-dom and greeted him.  Up until this point, A-dom hadn’t noticed the others and was started by someone ‘sneaking’ up on him.  A-dom asked if this was some kind of nightmare where they were going to force him to read or something.  Pursey, who was perched on Jade’s Luck’s shoulder wanted to know what everyone was talking about and said it was weird everyone was in her dream.

Quicksilver greeted Pursey and A-dom told him Pursey would likely eat him at some point.  Pursey asked if he looked tasty.  A-dom said he probably did.  Pursey then whipped out her psychedelic tongue and ate Quicksilver.

A-dom: Well, there’s a show stopper.

Jade’s Luck told Pursey to put him back.

Quicksilver found himself standing in a very nicely built hut with a woman sleeping next to him.  He also sensed the lingering smell of cherries and cattle.  He shook the Jade’s Luck awake.  She found this all very weird.  Quicksilver asked if there were any more giant, sentient, man-eating purses.  He found the concept of them breeding and covering Creation to be a very horrifying idea.  Pursey said she was an artifact and asked if Jade’s Luck could make more of her. Jade’s Luck said it was possible.

They introduced each other finally and he stated he was a Zenith.

Jade’s Luck: Oh goody.  Somebody else gets to be the priest.

She walked around to A-dom’s hut and asked if he was the guy A-dom had dreamed of the previous day.  Quicksilver said that he had shared a dream with him, yes.  As they wandered around the camp, she asked if he had ever been to Heaven.  He stated that he was in no hurry to die, so hadn’t ventured there through the normal means of travel.  Several comments were made by Jade's Luck of how screwed up heaven was and how it would break Quicksilver too. 

Jade’s Luck: You know how badly in need of reforming Creation is?  Heaven needs it worse.

Liz: All the gods are Paul!

Quicksilver rebutted that the things would improve in heaven as they improved in Creation, so their best bet was to convert people to give the Unconquered Sun more power to put the other gods back in line.  Jade's Luck laughed and told him good luck with that.

She talked about how past lives kept coming back to bite them in the ass.  He said that every new reincarnation was it’s own self and he never looked back.  She told him that sanctified contracts were attached to the shards and he probably had a to-do list.  He stated that that sounded like a poor design choice.  She talked about where they were and described the island to him, including the current situation, plans for the immediate future, the wells and Great Contagion.  He had no knowledge of Purple Demons, Neoma, and their method of baby-making. 

Back in A-dom’s hut, Petunia jumped up and down on A-dom to wake him up.

Petunia: Hey boss!  That weird guy from my dream is here.  He’s out there cavorting with the enemy.

A-dom: Ugh.  Who the hell taught you cavorting?

Petunia stated that A-dom had used the word.  A-dom stumbled out and saw Jade’s Luck talking to Quicksilver Noon.

A-dom: Damn cat. Use smaller words!

Petunia: Co-conspiring?

A-dom went and kicked Gareth’s hut.  When that did nothing but hurt his foot a little, he walked into the hut and kicked Gareth, telling him to wake up because they had another Solar.

Jade’s Luck: He’s a priest.  Try not to break him.

Tiger was also woken at this point.  They introduced themselves.  A-dom decided to also tell him his real name.

A-dom: Usually when you hear it used, I‘m in trouble or there is a law on the books to be arrested or thrown in the volcano or something, so I usually go with A-dom.

Quicksilver commented about having been sailing while he was dreaming and he had left somebody behind on the boat.  He said the boat wasn’t important to him, but his familiar was.  Comments were made about someone in Heaven liking to destroy Gareth’s stuff.  Quicksilver did not remember the word Sidereals.  Quicksilver said that he had stolen his boat from a Dragon-blood and put his own nameplate on it.

Quicksilver:  Just as a side note, if some guy called the Abbot of the First Upper Locks comes for a boat, yeah, tell him I have it.

A-dom: I’m not sure if I’m supposed to like you or not.  I don’t like the Zenith part, but the boat gloating is getting you lots of points.

The great horse theft was brought up and A-dom stated he had a song to sing him later.  The conversation meandered back to their current situation and what they were going to do with the island.  Comments were made about enjoying pissing off heaven.  Gareth stated they pissed the group off equally.  A-dom made a comment about how god never did anything in Heaven.  Gareth checked the Circle and Quicksilver over to see if any of them were carriers of the Great Contagion.  He found Quicksilver, Jade's Luck, and A-dom were all carriers.  He also found A-dom had picked up a large assortment of venereal diseases on the island.  Gareth went about removing all of the diseases from the Solars and started making plans for the quarantine and curing the populace of their diseases.

More comments about past exploits were made, including the caste swapping.  Jade’s Luck’s reason for having the island be permanently in creation brought up the Sapphire Sentinels.  The Circle completely neglected to inform Quicksilver that they were the cause of the Sentinel's release.  This discussion led to a large discussion about the Circle's breaking of their first Zenith and their lack of faith.   Quicksilver stated he was sure that Jade’s Luck was as good at her job as everyone else.  Gareth agreed that she was very good at what she did, it was just that proselytizing wasn’t it.  Quicksilver asked why they didn’t just work to convert the people to the Unconquered Sun.  A-dom said that was too difficult and it was just easier to stop the Sentinels.  Jade’s Luck bitched for a while.

Tiger: I don’t fight against her, I just don’t help.

This prompted A-dom to bring up several of his stories about Tiger’s origin.  Tiger stated his parents were both dragon-bloods and he didn’t eat them.  Quicksilver talked about how great the Unconquered Sun was and how to preach to people.  Jade’s Luck snarked and told him to have fun doing that.  He talked about worshipping the correct divinities instead of the low-level gods.  A-dom and Jade’s Luck blasphemed some more.  Gareth resumed his ‘I’m a good Solar’ chant.

A-dom brought out his lists and talked about little pieces of mind-.  He talked about how they were screwing him over and eventually he’d be bound to save everyone in Creation and, since people were dying all the time, he was royally screwed.  Quicksilver said he should then strive to make sure they were spiritually saved.  Gareth said he’d still be screwed then.

The conversation wandered back to talking about how to recall the Sentinels and they talked about needing control specific Manses and needing to make a Manse.  Gareth brought up the logistics of how long it was going him to build a Level 5 Manse.  It was figured out that, with the use of his Craft speed charms and Wyld Shaping charms, he could cut a 1,000 year job down to 1.11 years of 16 hours a day work.

Quicksilver brought up having notes on his boat that he needed to get back to.  Jade’s Luck pulled out her dream journal and handed him the transcribed pages of his own journal.  He thought that was creepy, but said it was another set of notes he needed.  Gareth quickly determined that Quicksilver's boat and familiar were nearby (Gareth knew the island).

Jade’s Luck asked Pursey if she could put Quicksilver back where she got him from.  She said maybe.  When asked why she didn’t eat demons, Pursey said it was because they taste funny.  Pursey had never tasted anything from a Shadowland, so told the group to remind her when they were in one to taste something.  Quicksilver was told to be afraid of Pursey’s ability to lose people.  He commented on the smell of cows.  A-dom corrected him, telling him it was mini-cows.  A-dom went on to describe mini-cows and his plans to animate one, preferably in front of some woman named Bianca.  A-dom asked Pursey if she had eaten any mini-cows.  Pursey said she’d check, then spit up a mini-cow.  A-dom quickly snapped its neck and started casting necromancy.  The mini-cow got up, its head lulling a bit.

Jade’s Luck: That’s really gross.  Can I?

A-dom told her no.  When she asked about Quicksilver, he said no again.

A-dom: That’s Mini-Dom.  I’ve named it and I’m keeping it.

To change the subject, Gareth proposed they build a church.  Quicksilver asked if anyone had a pen.  Gareth walked over to a tree and made one.

Jade’s Luck could not allow Mini-Dom to continue, so she zorched it.  A-dom was understandably upset and told her she was incredibly closed-minded.

Tiger: You know what you have to do, A-dom?  Steal her chastity belt.  That would really pay her back.

Gareth asked what the sanctified agreement involving the creation of undead and Jade’s Luck’s ability to zorch them.  A-dom dug out some notes and started talking about the now zorched mini-cow had been made by the power and glory of the Unconquered Sun and gave the Unconquered Sun all of the credit.

They decided, to not promote any favoritism, the church needed to be built in a location equally out of the way from the five villages.  It was determined that a point on some cliffs on the northeast part of the island would be best for that.  Gareth and Quicksilver designed what turned out to be a Cathedral made to fit 500 people at a time.  Quicksilver insisted that there be an altar to Luna, since both Celestial deities should be represented.  Jade's Luck pointed out that they should also have an altar to the Maidens, since they were also Celestial deities, no matter what anyone thought of their servants.  These were incorporated into the design.  During the conversations about design, the Coral Archipelago building debacle was brought up.  Quicksilver was told he needed to visit to see the words for himself.

It was asked if Quicksilver had any crafting skills, to which he replied Craft (Air) with a little Craft (Water).  Gareth said he wasn’t going to get into the uselessness of Craft (Air).  A-dom brought up the Craftocracy.  It was stated that you got one vote per dot of craft.  The rest of the Circle realized just how much power Gareth potentially had.  The only one that seemed to actually care about this was A-dom and it turned out he was the Assistant Craftsman of the People.

Jade’s Luck asked how long it was going to take them to build the church, since she wanted to train.  She talked about wanting to train for speed charms.  She again stated her desire to have Gareth teach her an Investigation specialty with regards to Supernatural Beings, so that she could remember more about Sidereals, though she didn't say the word Sidereals.  He asked if anyone else was interested in learning those specialties.  Other trainings, including Intelligence, were also discussed.  Also, Gareth told her it would take them five hours to build the Cathedral.  She decided it wasn’t worth wandering off then and would enjoy the show.  

Somehow soul-reclamation was brought up briefly, so Quicksilver was fully informed.  Quicksilver had some interesting ideas about how Heaven was supposed to jump to the Solars’ tune, not the other way around.  This made A-dom and Jade’s Luck laugh.  A-dom mocked Quicksilver greatly for these ideas, saying it’ll be fun the next time they go to Heaven.  Gareth said that’d be a year from now, since he was banned.

Quicksilver: This is just another of those signs of disorder.  We can deal with it like anything else.

A-dom (amused): I’m a sign of disorder!

A-dom noticed Quicksilver's weapon, an orchalchum Klaive, and remembered something.  Quicksilver asked if A-dom's eyes rolled up into his head often.



			
				A-dom's vision of better times said:
			
		

> A-dom was strapped to an altar in Winter with an Alligator man standing over him, praying in and archaic version of Old Realm to the Unconquered Sun to accept this sacrifice and holding the same Klaive.  A-dom heard a voice in his head asking him if he wanted to live.  When he said yes, he got all glowey.  He broke his bindings, leapt over the Alligator man, stole the Klaive and sacrificed the Alligator man to the Unconquered Sun.  Before the vision ended, he noticed he had very pasty skin.




A-dom told Quicksilver it was a very good looking knife.

Quicksilver thanked him for the compliment and said it was a present from an ancestor shard of his and that it was called The Needle.

When Gareth saw the Needle, he remembered his very first Vision, where that very same knife flew at Evening Tide of Autumn's head and narrowly missed.  Gareth commented that the knife once belonged to Wretch of Winter.

A-dom said that was true, and explained how he got it, but Quicksilver could keep it.  This shocked Jade’s Luck.  Eventually Quicksilver got shown the book of A-dom’s children.  Oh, and the disputed fact that Jade’s Luck killed A-dom.

The cathedral was completed.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 77 - Some Demons Are As Bad At Being Demons As We Are At Being Solars*

Session 77
_Date: 9/29/08_

*Some Demons Are As Bad At Being Demons As We Are At Being Solars
Subtitle: Tiger Has A Plan!
Alternate Subtitle: Don't Mess With A Competition Spirit!
By Ao the Overkitty*

The group stood around and discussed for quite a while just what they were going to do on the island.  A-dom wanted to slaughter until the contest ended.  Gareth felt the demons were prolonging the competition and at least the Neomah needed to be removed in order for it to continue on it's proper course without further interference (like slaughtering villagers).  Quicksilver was all for the destroying of demons and said he could kill them dead.  Tiger said Jade's Luck just wanted the island in Creation so she could have access to her new Manse every day of the month.

They explained what they knew about the competition to Quicksilver, Mostly revolving around ending the competition and what happened if someone invalidated it.  There were explanations about the spoils of the contest and how the competition was probably sanctified by an Eclipse.



			
				Gareth's Vision of Better Times said:
			
		

> Gareth was sitting around a large poker table with the other Solars involved in the bet.  There was lots of booze around.
> 
> Gareth: Okay, so we're never going to get an Eclipse to agree to this competition, so why don't we have the rules about [payouts] be part of the competition?




Gareth relayed this vision to the others, saying it sounded like they were enforced by magic instead of a sanctified oath.  The group didn't really formally decide anything about how much they were going to interfere with the competition, but it seemed like they agreed they weren't going to force the competition to end, just make it so it could actually end.  It was, at least, agreed that if the Neomah stayed around, this competition would not end in 20 years.  Plus, with the Neomah gone, it would stop any mortals from being created without souls.

A-dom called Impy to come to the Circle.  Once Impy arrived, he asked the demon how many purple demons there were.  Impy looked pensive.  A-dom clarified on the island and then further clarified Neomah.  Impy said there was only one Neomah on the island, but there were three purple demons.  A-dom asked where the Neomah was and Impy said it was in the Demon Compound.  This prompted needing to explain to Quicksilver about the demon compound.  Impy was asked to lead them back to the compound.  After walking a while, the group decided they needed to discuss some more, so they told Impy to keep going and catch up.

The group discussed for a while the scale of what they were going to do.  They were largely unsure if they were going to invalidate contracts or kill the demon or kill all the demons or what.  It mostly boiled down to not knowing just what the demons part in the competition was.  During this conversation, Petunia killed a chipmunk and offered part of his/her dinner to A-dom.  He passed on it.  Quicksilver commented about missing his familiar.  When asked what it was, he said she was a Mantis.

They realized that they had never asked the elephant about the demons and decided to go do that.  So, the group trekked to the Manse.  Quicksilver decided he wanted to go in with Jade's Luck, but was unsure about the doors.  While explaining the doors, they decided to go through the smallest door for Little Well this time.  Quicksilver took a deep breath and swam down with Jade's Luck.  Once they finally got to the elephant's room, he was worried about running out of air if he started talking.  Looking around, he saw A-dom's statue, Gareth's statue, and Tiger's trampled flower.  Elephant greeted them and asked if there was a plague in Little Well or something.  When told there wasn't, he asked if they had lost their faith in the Unconquered Sun.  Basically, he wanted to know why Little Well was doing so abysmally. Jade's Luck explained that Little Well still praised the Unconquered Sun, but they were worshipping the demons and thought they were the Unconquered Sun's messengers.  Elephant said that Little Well worshipped the most powerful things around.  Since the Solars had disappeared, that was the demons, so they hadn't exactly strayed from their original concept.  It was suggested that they'd stop praising the demons now that the Solars were around, since they were more powerful than the demons.

Quicksilver was starting to look a little blue from speaking, so Jade's Luck pointed out that there was probably some air still trapped in the air bladders of Gareth's statue.  Quicksilver started sucking the air out of the female elephant statue through its mouth.  Jade's Luck asked if there were any questions they could ask him that would invalidate the competition.  Elephant said no, but there were questions he couldn't answer.  She never asked what those questions were.

Jade's Luck asked about the demons purpose on the island.  She found out they weren't originally part of the competition.  Security demons were brought in to keep intruders off the island, then they needed demons to watch the security demons, and it all kind of ballooned from there.  They asked about the security demons and were told that there were four of them that lived under the island and only came out on the Sixth day, since their purpose was to guard the island from intruders.  This made them very bored and they drooled a lot.  He said they came out the bottom of the island and swam up.

She asked if they could get rid of the demons without mucking up the competition. She told him that the demons were prolonging the competition and increasing the population of the villages faster than the death rate.  Elephant said that was bad.  He said that the Neomah was brought in to replace the sacrificed people, since the Unconquered Sun liked sacrifices every once in a while, but they shouldn't be doing more than that.   He said Chok'Thar was brought in as a prop for the Temple village, since the people there were a little unstable.  He asked if they could leave Frank alone.  He explained that Frank was a construction demon that kept the Manse in good repair.    He said Frank called himself the Foreman, though there were no demons under him.  He described Frank as a being kind of rocky/concretey and kind of boring to talk to, but he was useful.  Jade's Luck asked what demons were on the island.  The elephant pulled out a list.


Baharennu, paperwork demon (Voodoo Doll)
Bob'Bob , in charge of making sure there were no dangerous plants or animals on the island (the Lizard like demon).
Zho'lar (aka "Impy"), messenger demon
Chok'Thar Demon Brain, in charge of keeping the Temple inhabitants from sacrificing themselves en masse
Frank, Manse repair demon 
four security demons
Jafa'lu'kar Destroyer of Wishes: Wyld Repulsion Specialist
Neomah
Baus'turo Executioner of Sorcerers: Warden of Magic: demon in charge of dealing with sorcerous threats to the competition

Jade's Luck was worried about releasing the demons from the contract, since she didn't want them wandering around Creation free (which proved she didn't pay attention to when Gareth questioned the demons).  Quicksilver asked how they were going to get to the security demons.  Elephant said there was an access hatch 100 meters from the Manse and told them where to find it.  He then remembered they had told him the Manse had been underground, so he added the hatch would be under a lot of ground, so they'd need to dig.

Quicksilver and Jade's Luck rejoined the others outside and told them about the hatch.  They told the group about what they had found out.  When asked Gareth told Jade's Luck that the demons weren't getting out into Creation if their contracts were invalidated.  They would go straight back to Malfeas, unless they had a proviso to go somewhere else.  He gave the example that Baharennu was supposed to be currently in Heaven working on fixing the paperwork he had filed.

Gareth looked over the list and they discussed which demons to off.  It was decided that they would get rid of most of the demons on the island.  Frank, Impy, [Wyld destruction demon], and [plant & animal demon] served a purpose and would be kept.  The others would serve the purpose of being destroyed in front of the inhabitants of Little Well, to show the superiority of Solars and put them back on the right track.  The group figured this would require proselytizing for a bit.  Jade's Luck suggested the Temple could survive without Chok'Thar if the group was able to convince them not to sacrifice themselves.  Gareth voiced he wasn't sure if this would constitute invalidating the competition, but was still for getting rid of Chok'Thar.

Quicksilver asked Gareth if he could build a tunnel to the hatch.  Gareth pointed at A-dom and said he was the digger.  A-dom grabbed a tree, hollowed it into a shovel and started digging.  About 30 meters down, A-dom hit the hatch.  It was a very nice looking hatch.  Quicksilver inspected it, finding writing in Old Realm saying something about Authorized Personnel Only, made by some Tide person.  A-dom wrenched the hatch open, breaking it.  Gareth bemoaned this, saying he was just going to have to fix that.  There was a long shaft down.  Quicksilver started climbing down.

A-dom: He hasn't learned yet.  Hey, New Guy!  Duck!

Quicksilver flattened himself against the wall as A-dom dove down the shaft.  The others made their way down at a more leisurely pace, taking the time to have a discussion about demons (and A-dom) on the way down.  The shaft was very dark, so A-dom put on his caste-mark.  Eventually he saw ahead the shaft opening up into a large cavern.  Directly below the shaft was another hole and then the nothing of Elsewhere. He could also see a couple of demons hanging around down there.

A-dom: Oh crap!

A-dom grabbed a hold of the lip of the shaft, ripped the stone out of the ceiling, and continued plummeting towards the hole.

A-dom (to demons): Catch me!

The fire demon ran over and caught A-dom before he could fall through the hole into Elsewhere.

A-dom: Owowow. Thank you.  Good demon!

A-dom chatted with the demons for a little bit.  That never goes well, so the others quickened their pace.  When they got to the bottom of the shaft, Gareth accessed that it was a 100ft drop to the floor of the cavern, so he couldn't get back up on his own, but could with help.  He monkey-leapt down.  Tiger walked down the wall to join them.  Jade's Luck and Quicksilver decided to stay in the shaft.  The three talked to the demons, asking them what they did and if they were contractually allowed up on the island when it was in Elsewhere and such.  Gareth was shocked when the demon answered completely honestly and stated such.

Demon #2: You idiot.  You're supposed to lie!  You're a bad demon!

Since this wasn't a lie either, Gareth told Demon #2 that he hadn't lied either.  Demon #1 & #2 turned to the purple shadowy demon and told it to lie.  It did, but Gareth told them it didn't just to mess with them.  Tiger told the demons to go to Little Well in two days time and go to the social center of the island.  They had problems with the two days time concept, so Tiger came up with a plan to toss a rock down the shaft to tell them when it was time.  Then the person could beat the demons to Little Well.  A-dom commented how much he liked Flamey and then chucked Gareth up into the shaft before leaping up.  Tiger walked back up the wall.  Everyone climbed back up the shaft.

Once outside, Gareth repaired the hatch.  Jade's Luck had some questions about just what would invalidate the demons contract.  They knew that giving the demons a suicidal command would invalidate the contract and send it back to Malfeas, but Tiger, Quicksilver, and Jade's Luck really wanted to kill the demons dead.  A-dom expressed his desire to just send Flamey back to Malfeas.  Jade's Luck wanted to go back and talk to Elephant some more.  Quicksilver and A-dom expressed a desire to accompany her.  Quicksilver & Jade's Luck told Gareth about using the air bladders in his statue for air, so Gareth built two large air bladders.  Petunia asked A-dom if he/she should accompany him, then realized they were going into the water and asked to remain outside 'with the one-eyed enemy.'

The three swam down to the smallest door for Little Well and went inside while Gareth, Tiger and Petunia waited outside.  They talked with Elephant for a while, gleaning information about the usefulness of the demons and went over their 'kill' list with him.  They found out that the island used to be the Eastern tip of a very large island (bigger than Atlantis).  Elephant was worried that the rest of the island was gone, but agreed that, if they really were in the middle of nowhere, the security demons weren't really necessary.

They found out what the original concept of each village was, as detailed by the contest.


Big Well - They know they are in a contest and they want to win
Little Well - Follow the most powerful beings present
Oak Castle - This is a trial of faith. They must endure these hardships, be penitent, and never waiver from their faith.
Sun'gra'la - This is paradise. They don't have a goal of getting rid of the other villages. But they would be very happy if they all left or died as the only problem with paradise is the other villages.
The Temple - Fanatical Faith is the basis of their society.
Destroyed village - Might Makes Right: Everyone else should be wiped out as quickly as possible.

A-dom, of course, got into another argument with the Elephant.  He was getting competitive with the Elephant and finished smugly by stating he could move and the Elephant couldn't.  The Elephant got a determined look on his face and the Manse started to shake.  Shortly thereafter, the Manse lurched and then stopped shaking.  The water quickly started draining and they had to fight not being flushed out the doors.  A-dom asked what the Elephant had done.

Elephant: I moved the Manse.  Don't mess with a competition spirit.  We always win.

They went outside and saw they were on the East side of the island.  They walked back into the soggy Manse.  Jade's Luck asked Elephant to move the Manse back.

Elephant: Can't.  Too tired.  You know how hard it is to move a Manse across the island?

They hung around for a little while longer, asking about the end of the competition.  Elephant didn't know a lot about it, since once he chose the winner, the Solars didn't really care to clue him in on what happened next.  He did say that, if you invalidate the competition, you forfeit your claim to the spoils (which is significantly different from what they had previously learned).  Eventually they hopped aboard the A-dom express and headed back towards the Manse.

Back on the other side of the island, Gareth, Tiger and Petunia watched the Manse start to shake and then disappear.  The water level in the hole dropped immediately.  Petunia became distraught over his/her boss disappearing.  Gareth told Petunia A-dom had abandoned her.  He/She growled and wandered off into the woods to hunt chipmunks.  Gareth and Tiger figured they'd show up eventually and decided to train.  After a day or so, Tiger headed off for Little Well while Gareth & Petunia stayed behind and waited.

A day and a half after the Manse disappeared, Gareth finished training and the others showed up.  Petunia was annoyed that A-dom had abandoned him/her and told him what 'the one-eyed enemy' had said.  A-dom told him/her that he would always come back for him/her.

Gareth: Wow. He doesn't even tell his wife that.

Jade's Luck told Gareth what happened to the Manse and filled him in on what they had learned.  Gareth told them Tiger had already left for Little Well.

A-dom opened the hatch properly and dropped a pebble down the shaft.  He waited a few minutes, but nothing happened.  He grumbled and then found a huge rock and dropped it down the shaft.  He waited a few minutes and then looked.  He noticed the rock had gotten stuck so he dropped down and punched the rock into lots of tiny rocks.  Waiting a few more minutes, he climbed down the shaft to see what the hold up was.  The demons were arguing about if they had been given the signal or not, since more than one rock had dropped down and they were unsure if those rocks were large enough to qualify as a rock.

A-dom: Hey morons! That was the signal!  The signal is now me yelling!

Demons: Okay.

Half a minute passed with the demons just standing there.

A-dom: Go already!

A-dom then sped out of the shaft as four demons flew up through the shaft very, very fast.  The group watched them fly towards Little Well much faster than A-dom could move.  Everyone jumped aboard the A-dom Express and headed off.

Tiger was standing in Little Well when the four security demons arrived.  They commented about how it was a nice little village and how they normally couldn't visit the town, because of orders.  The villagers bowed down and worshipped the demons a lot while Tiger stood by.  The others eventually got to Little Well and got off of A-dom.

Jade's Luck, Gareth, and Quicksilver activated several rather showy scene-long charms with their animas burning brightly.  While Jade's Luck made pronouncements about the villagers having strayed from the true path, A-dom sped forward at lightening speed and grabbed a hold of Flamey, taking him out of the village.

A-dom: Owowowowowowow!

Jade's Luck chastised the village inhabitants for not recognizing the true glory of the Solars and Gareth preached.  Quicksilver, Jade's Luck, and Tiger attacked the demons, doing aggravated damage.  Tiger killed his demon dead while the other two were wounded.  Mere seconds after they were attacked, the wounded demons mouthed swears and popped back to Malfeas.  The dead demon remained dead on the ground.  Jade's Luck and Gareth continued chastising and preaching.

Away from the village, A-dom stopped running and let go of Flamey, cursing his burnt arms.  He told Flamey that he rather liked him and wanted to just send him back to Malfeas instead of killing him.  Flamey thanked him for that and said he was cool.  A-dom asked how he could invalidate his contract.  Flamey told him several options that the group already knew. 

A-dom (looks menacing): I'm going to kill you!

Flamey (looking a bit hurt): Really?

A-dom: No.

Flamey: You know, you have to actually mean it to breach my contract.

A-dom told Flamey to hold his breath.  That didn't work.  A-dom told Flamey to eat himself.  Flamey just looked at him funny.  Eventually A-dom told Flamey to just go to Creation.  Flamey popped back to Malfeas.  Left alone now, A-dom eventually realized that he could have ordered Flamey to invalidate the competition and Flamey would have done so in a direct manner, since he actually seemed to like A-dom.  Then the competition would have been invalidated by someone other than the Circle and they wouldn't have forfeited their share of the spoils.  Oh well.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 78 - Sometimes Mass Murder is an Accident*

Session 78

_Synopsis of 10/13/08_

*Sometimes Mass Murder is an Accident
Subtitle: Tiger Achieves a New Level in Apathy
-By Ao the Overkitty*

With the security demons all cleared up, Jade's Luck, Quicksilver Noon and Gareth spent some more time proselytizing before deciding they were done in Little Well for a while.  Gareth commented about the dead demon smelling like burnt dog hair.  Then he looked up and saw A-Dom had returned, slightly singed.  Jade's Luck went about collecting all four of the dead demon's toes.  When Quicksilver asked why, she explained a little about Opec and his desire for weird things in exchange for teaching sorcery.   Jade's Luck pointed out some of the more 'interesting' items on Opec's list.  This lead to a discussion of A-Dom's list.

With the fire and brimstone speeches done, Jade's Luck asked Gareth to cook a feast for the people.  She failed to adequately explain her reasoning behind this, but he did anyway.  A-Dom and Jade's Luck organized the celebration of the other tenant of the religion of the Unconquered Sun.

Later on, the Circle picked a spot a mile into the forest as a place to camp for the night.  Gareth made huts.  In the morning, they stood around for a while and once again discussed their list of demons to kill.  They again quickly decided that the Neomah needed to die, but were less sure about Baus’turo and Chok'Thar, Demon Brain. A-Dom yelled for the Neomah to come meet them and the group marched towards the demon compound.  Eventually, the group met up with the Neomah.  Gareth looked at Tiger expectantly.  He did nothing.

A-Dom and Quicksilver ordered the Neomah to turn around and close her eyes.

Gareth (whisper): Tiger, do your thing.

He did nothing.  The Neomah was now clearly expecting something, so A-Dom asked Gareth to make a pie for the Neomah (to confuse her).  While Gareth was making the pie, Tiger finally sprung into action and stabbed the Neomah with Ghost-Eating Technique.  The Neomah was greviously wounded, but alive enough to pop back to Malfeas.  When asked why he hadn't just started with the killing, he shrugged.  Gareth now had a perfectly good bark and grass pie and no demon to give it to.  A-Dom presented it to Quicksilver, who had a piece.  He said it wasn't bad, but didn't need another piece.

The group then all marched to The Temple and set up camp a mile outside where they discussed for a while if they were going to keep Baus’turo and Chok'Thar.  Jade's Luck went on about how she wanted to reeducate the people of The Temple.  Gareth brought up that they really didn't want to invalidate the competition and weren't sure that reeducating the people of The Temple was permitted within the rules.  She wanted to know why The Temple was different from Little Well, so she was reminded that they had gotten preapproval from the elephant for what they did in Little Well.  He argued that, since they hadn't asked the elephant if reeducating the people of The Temple would invalidate the contest, they shouldn't mess with them yet.  Jade's Luck and Quicksilver still thought that, since they were going to be removing Chok'Thar, they should put another band-aid on those followers to stop them from killing themselves.  A-Dom brought up that the demons hadn't been an original part of the competition and suggested that, as long as they didn't try to change the villager's from their mission statement, they'd be safe.  Quicksilver was under the mistaken impression that the Unconquered Sun didn't like human sacrifice.  The group explained why he actually did.  Quicksilver worked up an age and a procreation requirement for the villagers to fulfill before they could sacrifice themselves.  That way, the Unconquered Sun still got his sacrifices and the world wasn't deprived of these fanatical, but misguided worshippers.

In the morning, Gareth decided he, Tiger and A-Dom should head off in search of Baus’turo while Jade's Luck and Quicksilver dealt with Chok'Thar.  That would allow them to take care of the demons quicker.  Jade's Luck asked for them to harvest toes, but no such agreement was made.  Jade's Luck went with Quicksilver into the village, where he made a proclamation that he was going to give an important speech at sundown and all the villagers should attend.  

When Gareth, Tiger and A-Dom arrived at the demon compound, they asked where Baus’turo was.  The demon they talked to said it didn't know, because he was all magicy.  A-Dom called out to Baus’turo and got a response.  When he asked where he was, Baus’turo told him to look up.  Up upon a roof was a purpley swirling mist.  A-Dom ordered him to come down to the street and face them.

Baus’turo appeared on the street in full form.  He was about ten feet tall and had arms on both his front and back.  Gareth presented Baus’turo with a pie, confusing him.  Then Tiger stabbed the demon with Ghost-Eating Technique.  As Baus’turo's skin was punctured, crackling, electric blood spilled out doing aggravated damage to Tiger.  Then Baus’turo keeled over, dead.  With that blood, no one wanted to harvest any toes, so Gareth made a stone sled for A-Dom to pull and they carefully put the bleeding demon on it.  They noticed the blood was eating through the stone, so it was suggested that A-Dom run for The Temple.  Tiger and Gareth ran to the side of A-Dom as he ran through the forest, pulling the sled.  Gareth took that time to use Wound-Cleansing Technique, changing Tiger's aggravated wounds into lethal wounds.  After a little ways, A-Dom noticed that the dripping blood was causing fires behind him.  They stopped and put out the fires.  A-Dom decided that transporting the demon just wasn't happening and Jade's Luck would have to come here if she wanted the toes.  He dug a hole and put Baus’turo in, head first.  The blood started eating away at the ground, making him sink lower.  They then continued heading back towards The Temple.

Sundown came around at The Temple and a lot more people than Jade's Luck had seen previously were gathered.  Since Quicksilver knew Forestspeak and Jade's Luck did not, he did all of the talking and kept up a running translation for her.  He told the villagers how great of worshippers of the Unconquered Sun they were, but that they had become misguided in some of their ways.  He talked of sacrifice and stated that they would all be allowed to sacrifice themselves to the Unconquered Sun.  He paused a bit too long at this point and then continued, saying that they needed to wait and fulfill certain criteria before doing so.  Not everyone had waited during that pause.  The poor guy bleeding to death in the back was mostly ignored by Quicksilver and Jade's Luck, since neither had any medical training.  He laid out several rules about when they could sacrifice themselves.  They boiled down to being both fifty years of age and having produced three children who have reached adulthood (defined as being 18 years of age).  He again took too long a pause as Jade's Luck told him he should add that they only should sacrifice themselves on the Sixth day, and also only one person a month.  A couple of mortally wounded people later, he added Jade's Luck's suggestions.  He explained that the Unconquered Sun only looked in on them one day a month because they were doing so well and there were other, bad people who required much more of his attention.  Jade's Luck pointed out that he had just told the people that they should be bad to get more attention from god.  He did his best to correct himself, causing Jade's Luck to need to correct him further.  The people were very gung-ho about demons being bad, so he thought they should witness or participate in the killing of Chok'Thar.  So he told them all to return at Sunrise the next day.

When the trio returned to the Temple, Jade's Luck asked Gareth to heal the poor bleeding guy.  When shown to him, Gareth found the guy had been dead for a couple hours. They headed back to their camp and Quicksilver discussed his plan to have the villagers help with killing Chok'Thar.  This was generally considered to be a bad plan and led to lots of discussion and explanations about how Chok'Thar wasn't a piñata and how mortals up against demons was lethal for mortals and they shouldn't be taught to think if they hit demons with sticks, candy would come out.  A-Dom got ideas about expanding the limits of Necromancy by making Chok'Thar, Undead Demon Brain.  There were lots of comments about how undead decompose and that he'd become Chok'Thar, Undead Demon Rotting Puddle.  The Circle went to sleep for the night, sticking at least to killing Chok'Thar in the morning.

During the night, A-Dom decided he did want Chok'Thar DEAD, so wandered off to talk to him.  Chok'Thar made comments about Quicksilver's speech and said it didn't sound like they were going to need him anymore.  He also said that they'd been going around killing demons and asked when he was being killed.  Chok'Thar didn't like the Undead Demon Brain concept and that he didn't think A-Dom had the right spells to make an Undead Demon anyway.  A-Dom made comments about Exalting Chok'Thar as a Solar.  Chok'Thar said that there were specific rules against that.  He also said that he had lost a lot of respect with other demons already, having his body taken away from him.  He said that he had once been a crab-like demon with a large head.  A-Dom said that sounded cool.

A-Dom told Chok'Thar about how he had sent Flamey back to Malfeas.  Chok'Thar said Flamey was a prick.  A-Dom said that he had liked him and he liked Chok'Thar too.

A-Dom: So, why don't you go ahead and violate your contract. (pause) Without killing people.

Chok'Thar: Too late! *pop*

With Chok’Thar returned to Malfeas, A-Dom headed out into the village to find everyone in The Temple dead.  He ran back to the Circle's huts.

A-Dom: Guys! Wake Up!  I accidently killed the whole village!

Once the Circle was roused, they headed to The Temple to verify this.  Questions were asked about what happened.  Explanations were given about Flamey and Chok'Thar.  A-Dom was very sorry (that he was going to get away with this).  Tiger checked the well with Sorcerer's Sight and confirmed that the well was now off.  A-Dom made mention about Chok'Thar once having a body.



			
				Quicksilver's Vision of Better Times said:
			
		

> Quicksilver was standing in front of a crab-like demon with a large head.
> 
> Quicksilver: Chok'Thar, your body privileges have been revoked!
> 
> There was then a loud, crunching sound.




Quicksilver relayed this.  A-Dom said that Chok'Thar was probably now whole again in Malfeas.  Quicksilver talked about his plans to become a sorcerer and summon demons for the express purpose of killing them dead.

Quicksilver and Jade's Luck started seeing to the bodies, but knew they'd quickly run out of Essence zorching the bodies.  Tiger ran off in one direction to check on villages while A-Dom and Gareth ran off in the other direction.  Tiger visited Little Well and Sun'gra'la while A-Dom and Gareth visited Oak Castle and Big Well.

They found the following:


*The Temple* - All dead.
*Little Well* - 100 survivors.  80 male and 20 female.
*Sun'gra'la* - All alive and fine.
*Oak Castle* - 100 survivors, all female.
*Big Well* - 50 survivors.  20 male and 30 female.

This didn't look good for the competition, but at least it meant clearing up disease on the island would go faster for Gareth.  Worst of all, all these people weren't even sacrificed to the Unconquered Sun.  They discussed for a while what they were going to do with thousands of the bodies.  A-Dom initially suggested they put the bodies in 'long term storage' outside the bubble.  This was rejected.  He then suggested the maintenance cavern where the security demons used to hang out.  They worked up a plan involving a cart for each village capable of surviving A-Dom speeds, Gareth making clear paths to the hatch, and long funeral processions.  They talked about needing to go to see the Elephant now that the villages no longer had sufficient populations.  Gareth brought up that he really needed to cure everyone before they ended the competition, in case the wells turned off and said he needed two and a half days to more quickly finish the quarantine procedures.  Jade's Luck wanted the quarantine to be promoted after the necessary period, so that the villages wouldn't wipe each other out.  A-Dom pointed out that that would needlessly prolong the competition.  They tabled that discussion until after they had talked to the elephant.

A-Dom took Jade's Luck back to Baus’turo's body.  The body had mostly depleted of blood by that point and was in a significantly deeper hole.  She harvested toes.

Gareth drew up plans for a quick and orderly project to store/bury the bodies in the cavern and plans for the quarantine procedures. The next several days involved Gareth training for two and a half days and activating Bureau-Rectifying Method twice to make both projects as efficient as possible.  Jade's Luck worked on the burial project and also played essence battery for Gareth for the quarantine project.  

Once both projects were done, they convened at the Manse.  Gareth made airbladders for himself and Tiger, since A-Dom and Quicksilver already had ones.  They talked it out what doors they were going to go in to give accurate reports.  Since The Temple was empty, it was decided that one would get the worst rating.  It was decided Oak Castle would get the second worst rating, since they could no longer procreate on their own.  While Little Well had a larger population than Big Well, they had a worse male to female ratio (and fewer females), so they got the third worst rating.  Big Well, with the smallest, but still alive, population at least had a decent male to female ratio, so got the fourth worst rating.  Since Sun'gra'la was all fine, it got the best rating.  Each Solar went through their assigned door.

Imastatue was elated to be getting reports on all villages.  He said that the well was off in The Temple, so that must mean that they were all dead.  There was a lot of crunching sounds and the Manses shook a bit.  The room they were all standing in was now a square.  They then brought up Oak Castle and it was declared a loser, since it was no longer viable.  More crunching sounds, Manse shaking and then the room they were standing in was now a triangle.  Little Well was then brought up and it was decided that they should be declared a loser, due to not being able to sustain a population after a generation or two.  There was more crunching noises, Manse shaking and then the room they were standing in was now shaped like an eye.

The conversation then shifted to whether or not they wanted to prolong the competition or just end it.  They decided to just end it, since Big Well was clearly going to lose and they didn't want to wait for more people to die.  The Manse rumbled, crunched and shook some more and then the room they were standing in was now a circle.  Imastatue proclaimed surprise, stating he was now in charge of the Wells.  The group asked him to not turn them off.  He said that he wanted to make them into gushing fountains and shoot water between the fountains.  He was told he could so long as he didn't hurt any mortals doing so.  Warning spirits were discussed.

Since he received no notification of what he owed, A-Dom went outside to look around at the Manse.  He noticed that the manse was now round and they were back in Creation.  While looking around, a Golden Monkey wandered up to A-Dom.

Golden Monkey: Hello Loser!

A-Dom conceded that he had lost the competition and asked the monkey what he owed.  The monkey said he'd take the deed for one nation of one million people now or he could drop it off at the Bureau of Magical Contests.  A-Dom said he didn't have a nation.  When asked when he would, A-Dom said he would some time within the next 200-300 years.  The monkey said that would definitely involve some interest, but they hadn't even found the winner yet to inform him.  The monkey then wandered off.

The rest of the group filtered out of the Manse as well and discussed what to do with the other villages.  A-Dom wanted to use the people to populate other islands, thus marking another thing off of one of his many lists.   This was agreed to be a good idea.

A-Dom wanted the job of playing father for Oak Castle.   Gareth said that they still needed to take the people out into the Wyld to shape them into being immune to the Great Contagion anyway, so some of the women could come out men.  The face A-Dom made at that suggestion was quite amusing.  It was decided that recruiting mortal men to join the village would be a better idea than those proposed.

The group wandered off to Big Well to check on things.  While there, Quicksilver was approached by the Golden Money.  He had a much longer list of things to provide, since his village (The Temple) was second to last.


One nation of 1 million (or more) people
Three artifacts
One Magical transportation device
One amusing toy

The group then set out to train for the upcoming trips into the Wyld.  Jade's Luck asked Gareth to teach her Medicine.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 79 - Patient Tiger Found This All Boring*

Session 79
_Synopsis of 10/27/08_

*Patient Tiger Found This All Boring
Subtitle: I'm A Necromancer, Ask Me How!
By Ao the Overkitty*


Pursey swallowed Quicksilver and spat him out into a dream somewhere.  Since Sixth Day Island was in Creation now and the group wasn't going anywhere anytime soon, they figured he could find his way back to them.  Plus, this sold the immediate problem of needing to go find his boat and familiar.

The group hung around Sixth Day Island for over five months.  Gareth and Jade's Luck navel-gazed, Tiger improved his mental attributes, and A-Dom created some charms he'd been putting off.

Jade's Luck convinced the three remaining losing villages that they needed to band together into one society to survive.  They were told they would be taken to a new island where they could prosper.  She convinced them that each of the former villages would take on an important role in this new society.  Because they valued piety, Oak Castle would be the Faithful, the society's priests.  Because they valued strength, Little Well would be the Warriors, the society's protectors.  Because they valued preparedness, Big Well would be the Advisors, the society's thinkers.  As a side effect of this, the priests were all women, the warriors were almost all men, and the advisors were close to equal gender wise.  Jade's Luck wasn't exactly happy with these gender stereotypes but didn't want to make the society more complicated.  Gareth helped make the society as efficient as possible.  Gareth and Jade's Luck did a lot of training villagers in new skills, like farming and medicine, to allow them to adapt to their new habitat.

During this time, Gareth took a census of this new society.  He determined 10% of the population was likely to die of old age once they were taken away from the Wells.  He took them aside and explained this to them and asked what they wished to do.  The old people of Little Well wanted to go with the Solars and the rest of the society, even though they were facing almost certain death.  The old people of Oak Castle asked Gareth what they should do.  The old people of Big Well were suspicious and thought this was another test.  Ultimately, it was decided that the old people of Oak Castle and Big Well would both stay on Sixth Day Island and keep the Cathedral.  They were properly trained in how to care for the Cathedral and pray.

Sun'gra'la was largely left alone during this time by everyone but Jade's Luck.  She took the time to learn Forestspeak so that she didn't need to use shadow-puppets to communicate everything with them.  She made sure that they weren't going to just sacrifice themselves en masse (they weren't) and that they weren't going to kill the remaining people from the other villages (so long as they were left alone, they wouldn't).  She then made sure the new Cathedral staff knew that Sun'gra'la would leave them alone if they did.

During this time, the group started planning the island they were going to build to support the new society.  In discussion they decided they were going to sail out to the MiddleMarches of the Wyld so that the shaping was easier.  They knew they needed to get the island back out of the Wyld once it was created, so it needed a propulsion system.  A-Dom thought the propulsion system could be powered by the prayers of mice.  This idea was pretty much ignored.  Talking it out, they came up with the following specs.


Manse powered propulsion system
400 miles (half size of Atlantis)
shaped like a sun (circle with triangles)
mountains, forests, plains
flippers underneath each sun ray for improved directional change and steering
hollow (perfect ovoid)
beaches and cliffs
fertile lands

With these requirements, Tiger took the entire five+ months to work out the design for the island.  There was the second task of reshaping the new society into being immune to the Great Contagion.  It was determined that Gareth would have to do that part on his own, since Jade's Luck only knew how to make new people, not change existing ones.  Gareth expressed his desire to make new Cannibalistic Voodoo Mice, so she said she could do that while he was fixing the people.  She asked how many he wanted and he responded a small village (15-20).  He gave her design specs for the mice.


Mice
Intelligence 2
Voodoo Mouse Language
Barbarian tribal culture
Loyal to Gareth
Worship the Unconquered Sun.
Omnivores (won't eat other Voodoo Mice, but anything else, including other mice, is fair game)
Little Voodoo Masks, spears, and loincloths

Since the _Voice of Reason_ would not fit all of the new society onto it, Gareth went about constructing a new boat, _Ark of the Covenant_, after he finished fixing the prow of the _Voice of Reason_.  The new boat received the standard charm treatments.

Once all of this was done, the boats were packed up and properly supplied and the group cast off into the Wyld.  Gareth stayed on the _Voice of Reason_ while Jade's Luck went on the _Ark of the Covenant_, to make sure both ships and passengers/crew were as prepared against the Wyld as possible.  They sailed until they hit the MiddleMarches and stopped.  Gareth started shaping the people to be immune to the Great Contagion while Jade's Luck made mice.  Once the people were finished, Jade's Luck introduced Gareth to the 20 Cannibalistic Voodoo Mice.  Gareth talked to them for a little bit and then took them over to see A-Dom and Petunia.  He asked A-Dom to tell Petunia these were the mice he couldn't eat.  Petunia asked how he could be sure which mice they were on the ship.  Gareth pointed out the little masks, spears, loincloths and war paint.  Petunia understood.

Gareth then explained to the mice that they weren't allowed to kill 'that cat' (Petunia).  They asked why and he explained that there was a deal that Petunia wasn't allowed to kill them and they weren't allowed to kill him.  They agreed that this was a good deal.

The next day, Gareth and Jade's Luck started crafting the island.  Progress was uneven, coming in short spurts and slow crawls.  Tiger and A-Dom were left alone with the villagers.  On the first day, A-Dom gave a sweeping speech about how great necromancy was and how it could be properly used for the betterment of a society.  Tiger worked against A-Dom halfheartedly.  The second day, A-Dom gave another speech, but he got bored early on and Tiger didn't even bother working against him.  On the third day, a group from the Little Well villagers came looking to learn more.  Some other time while Gareth and Jade's Luck were off crafting, A-Dom decided to alleviate boredom by opening up communication to Atlantis and saying "Hello" to everyone on the island, at normal volume.  He then cut off communication before anyone could answer and went back to being bored.

Jade's Luck and Gareth felt pressured by Tiger and A-Dom to produce results quickly, since the two were fairly bored, asking how long this was going to take.  Jade's Luck was also worried because A-Dom was being left alone with the villagers and a bored A-Dom around mortals is *NEVER* a good thing.  So, the two of them started getting creative in their efforts to finish the island quickly.  Because of this, they deviated from the original plans.

Jade's Luck's Deviations:

singing caves that said prayers to the Unconquered Sun when wind went past
Diamond sparkled beach (warning sign was later put up by Gareth)
Small sun (Like Uk-Sun) that hovers over the island

Gareth's Deviations:

A section of the island is covered in liturgies to the Unconquered Sun
Massive fresh water systems above and below ground, starting at the top of some of the mountains

All in all, it took the two of them ten days to complete the island.  Once they were finished, Tiger came out and shook his head.  He said that the deviations had completely messed up the Ley Lines of the island and now the original Manse idea wasn't going to work.  Jade's Luck told him he shouldn't have complained about the boredom and continually asked how long it was going to take.

Jade's Luck: If you ask for a rush job, you get a 10 day island.

A-Dom started talking about the next island they'd have to build to replace this 'screw-up,' but Tiger felt he could salvage the job with a plan rework involving multiple manses.  He said it wasn't going to go as fast as the original idea, but it'd still move.  Gareth and Jade's Luck followed his new plan to the letter.

While doing this, they realized they hadn't worked Wyld Repulsion into the island's plan.  They came up with a satellite island concept that would revolve around the island.  Gareth initially suggested that the satellite island should be shaped like a Moon, but Jade's luck shot that down as possibly pissing off Luna or her followers.  The satellite island eventually evolved into 8 satellite islands that were each a colossal statue of the Circle and their Exalted traveling companions, past and present.  Each island would be an accurate sculpture of the Exalt it was based on, complete with caste mark and name.  It would revolve around the main island, repulse the Wyld, and promote something in accordance with the beliefs of the person.


*A-dom (naked with club [complete with names]) - promotes fertility (Design: 10 successes) *
A-Dom’s Statue does indeed promote fertility. Plants and animals within it’s range of influence are more likely to produce offspring. Offspring are also more likely to be healthy. +1 dice to all seduction attempts.
*Gareth - promotes inspiration (Design: 12 successes) *
Gareth’s Statue does not have a large range for it’s additional power. One must visit the island and gaze upon the statue at close range to gain the benefits. When in close proximity anyone who is seeking inspiration on a given topic will be inspired. (+3 dice to any planning check. Only works on the first check of an extended roll) People will only be inspirited to do things that are within their abilities to do. The down side is their artifact-inspired plan will never be simple. 
Range was limited so casual thoughts (“I’d like to kill that jerk”) don’t get supernatural inspiration whenever Gareth’s island is nearby. Statue can provide inspiriation for any plan.
*Patient Tiger - promotes Lent and good hygiene (Design: 7 successes) *
Patient Tiger’s statue does promote his holy day of lent. It affects everyone on any island the artifact island is near, on that one day.  On that day everyone who is affected gets +3 Temperance to avoid that which is prohibited. It mildly promotes good hygiene the rest of the time. People wash their hands and bath more, etc when the statue is around, but not so much more often that anyone really notices.
*Jade's Luck - promotes good will (Design: 7 successes) *
Jade’s Luck’s Statue provides anyone affected +1 die to any social roll that is friendly (in intent) or specifically promotes good will.
*Quicksilver Noon - ??? (Design: 7 successes) *
Will be filled in later once player gets back to the GM
*Jahar - promotes learning (Design: 7 successes) *
Jahar’s Statue causes people affected to seek out learning. They tend to read if they have literature available. Affected people also ask “Why?” whenever someone explains things to them, until they are given a sufficient explanation or violence occurs.
*Bianca - promotes farming/agriculture (Design: 7 successes) *
Bianca’s Statue gives affected people +1 success to any farming or agriculture related check.
*Ceri - promotes healing (Design: 12 successes) *
Ceri’s island is also very powerful, and also must be visited to gain the benefits. Any mortal on the island heals health levels as if they were an Exalt. They also generally suffer less pain while healing. Any charm which causes healing, heals an additional health level automatically. All medicine checks on the island gain a +2 bonus. Medicine checks receive no penalty if you do not have the medicine skill while on the island. All checks to resist disease on the island get a +2 bonus.

Each of the satellite islands were built exactly to Tiger's design.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 80 - Jade's Luck's Try At A Unity Speech*

Session 80
_Synopsis of 11/10/08_

*Jade's Luck's Try At A Unity Speech
Subtitle: Fine.  I’ll ing kill the kid myself!
Subtitle: I'm Not Making Churches Cause I Wanna!
By Ao the Overkitty*


The villagers were all very happy to be off of the boat.  Gareth made a settlement for the people while Jade's Luck went off to create a balanced ecosystem, complete with livestock.  Gareth made sure a small village of Voodoo Mice were installed on the far side of the island and were part of the plan.

Gareth told A-Dom he had free reign to construct a second church to the Unconquered Sun for the island.  Jade's Luck tried to give him a plan, but Gareth told her this was for A-Dom to design and he could build whatever he wanted.  A-Dom decided this was a punishment/dare and made a wooden church with a stone foundation, despite having no Craft (Wood).  Once he was finished, the building was a very basic square wood design that looked like it would collapse at any moment.  Gareth carved into the foundation *A-Dom's Church - Hazardous Area*.  It was asked why he hadn't played to his strengths and built a stone building or relabeled (stole) another one for the purpose.  A-Dom hadn't thought that was allowed and then asked if it needed to remain standing.  The general consensus was that it didn't.  As A-Dom went to push it over, a gentle breeze forced it to collapse.  He then cleared the wood away and made a stone fence to create a graveyard.  Gareth changed the inscription to read  *A-Dom's Graveyard Church - Respect the Dead and it won't be a Hazardous Area*.

The people liked the island, but found the constant sunlight made it difficult to sleep.  The group went to go talk to the new sun.  He wasn't sure he could/should move much, since this was all very new to him.  He didn't want to go into the ocean overnight, since that would create boiling water.  He also didn't like the concept of hiding behind a mountain for the night.  They talked about Uk-Sun and how he lived inside of the island.  There was much discussion about making a hole in the island so that  the sun could go down into the hollow ovoid middle.  That was generally considered to be a safety hazard and bad idea.  They finally settled on building a Manse right underneath him that he could enter at night so that there would be a period of darkness.  Jade's Luck and Gareth then went about building the Manses, as per Tiger's instruction (to be filled in later).

There was a brief discussion of what to call this island.  They went with Jade's Luck's suggestion of Island of the Younger Sun.

Gareth wasn't sure what to do with the _Ark of the Covenant_.  He didn't want to destroy it and wanted it to be able to be used in case of dire emergency, but wanted to put it some place where it wouldn't be likely to be stolen.  He finally settled upon placing it on top of one of the mountains.  A-Dom decided he could be moody too and said he wasn't going to help.  While A-Dom lounged on the diamond beach, the rest of the Circle disassembled the Ark, carried it up the mountain and reassembled it.  Once that was done, Gareth commented that this would have been a good idea for A-Dom for his church.  They asked if he would have let A-Dom do that to the boat.  He shrugged.

An arbitrary point was picked to place the island, so that it was out of the MiddleMarches.  The spot was off of all trade routes, on the edge of Creation, and well away from Sixth Day Island.  On the journey there, the Circle made sure the people knew the lay of the land, how to live on it, and what the special parts of the nine islands were.

The group then discussed what they should do next.  The things were brought up as possible were:


Dealing with the soul repossession list
Fulfilling their obligation to the Whale villagers and Red Oak tribe in the East
Collecting the skull from Sijan
Lighting 100 lanterns in Sijan
Finding the Voodoo Mice

From where they parked the Island of the Younger Sun, they sailed to Elemental Island.  Everything was fine on the island.  Since they'd be going through the Wyld Portal a lot, Gareth set his village of VooDoo Mice far away from all of the humans on the island.

The group popped over to Uk-Luk-Muk-Muk-Chuk, so that A-Dom could visit his family (and Tiger could take care of the child that needed to be repo'd).  Gareth wandered off to find a privy.  A-Dom greeted his wife and children.  He tossed some candy into a pile and told the kids to 'have at it.'  There was some comment about survival of the fittest.  Concussions and broken bones ensued.  When Gareth got back, he was told there were several wounds that needed healing that were beyond Jade's Luck's ability.  Children were healed.

A-Dom asked Gareth to make a statue of him for the kids.  Gareth made a perfectly accurate representation of A-Dom (complete with club and dress).  A-Dom "thanked" Gareth for the statue and said he didn't want to give that one to his kids.  Gareth asked if they should give it to Chuck-Chuck.  A-Dom said no, they should put it somewhere it wouldn't be seen.  They ended up taking it to the Cave of Doom.  They had a brief conversation with the Doom Spirit.  He asked if the statue was full of Doom.  A-Dom said that it wasn't but that sounded cool.  The Doom Spirit told him to put it closer to the Doom then.  That was ultimately decided to be a bad idea.

Before they left, Jade's Luck realized the ulterior reason for coming to the island and thwarted all attempts to deal with the list Tiger & A-Dom's way.  Tiger tried to stay behind and Jade's Luck tried to send the others along to the East while she tried to figure out the whole soul thing without killing.  It was pointed out that she was the one who made the contractual agreement with the Red Oak tribe, so her presence was kind of needed.  She dropped all subtlety and told them she wasn't going to let them just go around killing the people on the list.  Large, drawn out, circular argument ensued.  Gareth got significantly closer to Limit Breaking.  Since A-Dom and his trustworthiness were insulted several times, so did he.

It was pointed out that she wouldn't trust A-Dom and Tiger not to go behind her back without an Eclipse to sanctify an agreement.

Jade's Luck: Fine.  I’ll ing kill the kid myself!

Jade's Luck wanted an indefinite amount of time to figure out how to repo the souls without killing the people that were using them.  A-Dom pointed out that this was unreasonable since, if it took her 70 years or so, the point would be moot anyway given the people with the bad souls would just die (and so would the ones she wanted to give souls to).  She finally said that she wanted one year to try and figure out how to do things her way.

Jade's Luck: *One year from today, if I haven't figured out how to repossess the souls safely, then we'll do things your way*.

Tiger shrugged.  Gareth didn't really care; pointing out it was Jade's Luck's legal agreement with Heaven anyway.  A-Dom agreed to this, but also pointed out that the painter guy had been about to do something very bad and the other souls might also be about to do something.  One year might be too late.  He postulated about things his kid might do in that time to kill off his island.  

Gareth grumbled about his reason for the group going back to Atlantis had just been destroyed.  Jade's Luck said that, if he wanted to go to Atlantis, then he should just tell the group he wanted to go there.  He responded that he had, but had been vetoed already.

Eventually the group headed back to Elemental Island.  A-Dom collected Foursey to take him to the Manse in the East.  He said that, if something weird happened to him in the portal, Jade's Luck could just slap it out of him.  Foursey proved he could resist the Wyld on his own.  Jade's Luck pointed out that, since her charm specified beings of Creation, she wasn't sure it would it would have affected Foursey anyway.

Since they couldn't take Foursey into the village, A-Dom knocked over a tree, hollowed it out, and put it over the undead monkey butler.  He said they'd pick him up on the way out.  They remembered that Bianca was the one who spoke Red Oak, so figured they'd need a translator if need be.  They wandered into the village and found some of the Whale villagers.  They were adjusting nicely.  They liked vegetables and had integrated to a non-fishing lifestyle.  There wasn't as much water as they'd like, but they had a river at least.  They had learned enough Red Oak to be able to converse with the other villagers.  Those that hadn't liked the lifestyle had left.  They went and talked to the Red Oak elders (with a translator).  They were happy with the new members of the tribe and the nonslave thing was working out nicely.  They did have one problem child that didn't fit in.  The kid was a little terror, had Shark Eyes, Fangs and Claws.  His name was in Red Oak, which roughly translated to 'Hey! Stop That! No No!'  They wanted the group to take the child off their hands.  A-Dom said they'd take him back to his wife for her to deal with.  The rest of the Circle felt bad for his wife.

The group was shown the child.  In many ways, it was a lot like Steggy; liked to bash into things and was very impulsive.  He was also very demanding.  After spending a little time with NoNo, they learned he wasn't very bright.  Since he only spoke Red Oak, Jade's Luck taught him Uk-Luk-Muk-Muk-Chuk and Sea tongue, so that he could converse with the group and his future surrogate mother.  A-Dom explained to the kid that he was his father and that he'd be going with the group.  The kid said that he didn't look like his dad.  A-Dom explained that he used to look like him when he was his dad.  This confused the child (and others).  A-Dom failed to correct himself, but made himself look like he did when he was Wyld Mutated before switching back to normal.  Gareth made comments about teaching the child Temperance.  Jade's Luck was against that, saying the kid was just acting like a little kid and would learn Temperance.  Gareth reminded her who his father was, but said he'd just teach the child Intelligence for now.  There were lots of comments of him, Steggy and possible matchmaking coming from Jade's Luck.  He said girls were icky.

They left the village and went back to collect Foursey.  Since the child was now smarter, he was a little afraid of Foursey.  A-Dom explained that Foursey was okay.  They discussed for a little bit about how they would get NoNo back through the Portal.  Gareth suggested he empower the child and teach him Integrity Protecting Prana.  This was decided to be a bad idea (due to the increasing xp deficit of the child).  They settled on creating a coffin sized artifact that would be impervious to the Wyld.  That way they could get the Mice through too.  Plus, if it was a coffin, they'd be able to find everything they needed to build it in Sijan.  Jade's Luck objected to calling it a coffin.  It was explained that that was just for proportion descriptive purposes. 

A-Dom picked up Gareth, Jade's Luck, Foursey and NoNo and sped off towards Sijan.  Tiger went back through the Portal and then reset it to the island next to Sijan.  He hung out in Sijan until the others arrived.

When they got to the outskirts of Sijan. A-Dom slowed down and let the others off.  Up ahead, they saw the Silver Mask of Heroic Justice walking on the road.  A-Dom tried to mock him, but failed.  Silver Mask said he was walking because he felt like it.   When A-Dom asked him if he knew of any maidens that needed saving, he said he didn't and had already saved 6 maidens that day.  Silver Mask asked about Foursey and A-Dom said he was going to put him in his manse.  Silver Mask asked if he could do it delicately this time.  He said yes.  He asked where the lanterns were to be lit.  Silver Mask said that Sijan didn't have any lanterns.  A-Dom commented on needing to talk to the Mortician about things.  They asked him about the whereabouts of the 'mortals they left here last time' (pirates).  He said the fat one now owned the Inn.  The previous owner had died under mysterious circumstances.  He figured that he'd know where the others were.  They said goodbye and headed into town to the Mortician's dwelling.

Tiger sensed them and met up with the group before heading in to see the Mortician.  They entered the Shadowland at noon, so they would not be emerging into the Underworld with NoNo.  The Mortician greeted them cheerfully.  He said that the grave goods scheme was working nicely.  A-Dom apologized for the destruction last time.  Mortician said that it had caused some problems, since he hadn't been able to implement the Grave Goods charges yet.  A-Dom told him he was going to install Foursey in the Manse, but would be the only one going up and would do it carefully.

They talked about the coffin sized artifact that they wanted to build.  He suggested that they get an air spirit to reside inside so that people always had air.  He suggested that it knock people out so that those inside wouldn't freak out about being inside for a long period of time.  He said that it should probably be armored so that it wasn't destroyed by things trying to break in.  He also suggested it create food so that they don't starve to death over long periods of time.  They explained that it was for very short trips, so they didn't feel it needed to create food for the people.  Windows were discussed but discarded, since people can go insane from looking at the Wyld.

Finally, he suggested that it be padded inside for comfort.  This got into a discussion about how he was trying to get people to buy into padded coffins, but was having trouble.  A-Dom asked if the people had a residence when they died.  The mortician responded only if their house had burnt down.  So A-Dom explained that they could be sold as a place to sleep for the dead while they waited to move on.  The Mortician liked that idea.

A-Dom said he wasn't done with book 2 yet and asked if he knew who had book 3.  The Mortician said he didn't know, but would keep his eye out for it.  A-Dom asked the Mortician where the lanterns were stored.  The Mortician explained that they had stopped being used after the First Age, had fallen into disrepair and were now gone.  A-Dom expressed a desire to build, place and light exactly 100 of them in the city.  The Mortician said that he'd want them evenly spaced and he'd have a guy check them over to give an okay before they were allowed to light any.  He said he'd have a map drawn up for placements.

They thanked him for his time and left.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Session 81 - The Unconquered Sun Brings Death to Others*

Session 81
_Synopsis of 11/24/08_

*The Unconquered Sun Brings Death to Others
Subtitle: Definite Kill Zone
Alternate Subtitle: I'm only required to show you two of them, mom!
By Ao the Overkitty*


Before they did anything else, Gareth went and collected the brewer's skull.  Gareth remarked it was a good skull.  He tried to make it act like a ventriloquist dummy.  A-Dom commented on how it required widening of holes to make that effective.  Well, either that or NECROMANCY!  A-Dom asked for a refresher on what they needed to accomplish in Sijan.


Collect Brewer's Skull *DONE*
Construct Wyld-Protecting Coffin
Get Mortician's okay for lanterns *DONE (with inspection proviso)*
Build, distribute, and light 100 lanterns
Find remaining bound servitors of Jade's Luck (ex-pirates)
Find Voodoo Mice
Install Undead Monkey Butler in Wretch's Tomb, SAFELY

Gareth had Tiger look over the lantern placement plan to make sure it didn't have any occult significance.  He said it was just a street layout.  

Paul: The city is run by a Deathlord.  I can't make it much worse.

Gareth created the lanterns and A-Dom distributed them, according to the plan.  The Mortician was then told that the lanterns were ready for inspection.  The Shining Mask of Heroic Justice came around and straightened a few of the lanterns before giving the okay.  A-Dom lit the lanterns.

Paul: Huzzah, you're done!


Get Mortician's okay for lanterns *DONE*
Build, distribute, and light 100 lanterns *DONE*

The group then talked about how he seemed to be the only Deathknight around.  It was postulated that maybe there were several Shining Masks of Heroic Justice and they were just identical siblings or look-a-likes.  This got into a discussion of Deathlord's exalting only identical twins, triplets, or look-a-likes at the same time.

A-Dom was starting to have doubts about installing the monkey butler in the Manse.  He was worried about triggering the pins again.  There was a long discussion of how to install him safely and keep him from touching anything that would cause the pins to shoot.  A-Dom didn't like the concept of telling Foursey to just sit there.  After all twiddling your thumbs gets boring after a while; even if you have four of them.

The group wandered over to look at the destruction zone from the pins.  The area around Wretch's tomb was now filled with low-lying mausoleums.  Jade's Luck talked about putting up signs around the area saying *Definite Kill Zone*.  This got into a discussion of how the Manse could be used as an execution device.  Offenders could be put up on stakes within the kill zone.  The worst offender could be catapulted onto the pins, initiating the destruction.  A more lenient idea was to stake a person up in front of the Manse for a number of days, depending upon the crime.  If the Manse didn't explode during that time, they were free.  Someone thought it would be a good idea to give these ideas to the Mortician.

Jade's Luck asked if A-Dom needed to look after the small child while he was in the tomb.  He looked confused for a few moments.

A-Dom: Oh that's right, my son!

A-Dom, Tiger and Foursey went up the Manse and inside.  A-Dom went about inside the Manse marking places Foursey wasn't to go (to prevent pin explosion).  A-Dom and Foursey had a conversation in which A-Dom explained that Foursey was to do butler type things.  This was explained as dusting and serving tea.  Foursey tried to convey something through pantomime and failed.  A-Dom told him to try again.  Foursey tried the exact same pantomime.  A-Dom handed him a piece of paper and a writing utensil and was told to draw it.  Foursey drew a banana and looked disappointed.  Through questioning, A-Dom managed to figure out that Foursey was asking if he was supposed to kill intruders.  A-Dom told him he wasn't good at fighting and he should hide from intruders; unless they were friendly, whom he should serve them tea.  Foursey had trouble determining friendliness, so he was just told to hide from anyone who wasn't part of the Circle.  More confusing instructions were given before A-Dom and Tiger went to check the timer.  It said 25 years.  They left the Manse.


Install Undead Monkey Butler in Wretch's Tomb, SAFELY *DONE (time will tell on the safely part)*

Jade's Luck wandered off to the Inn to go talk to Fatty.  She found a much skinnier Fatty tending bar.  He was very happy to see her.  When asked, he said it was very hard to get good ingredients here.  She asked him if he wanted to leave.  He emphatically said yes.  When asked about the other two, he told her that Jim was a Gravedigger now and would likely also want to return.  He said that Salty Frank had run off to become a bandit.  It wasn't piracy, because he wasn't on a boat, but it was piracy like, since he was stealing.  Fatty found the banditry concept a little weird.  Jade's Luck asked about the Voodoo Mice and Fatty said they were around and still weird.  He said they hung around the fresher tombs and had taken on a Death theme.  He said they hunted and sacrificed other mice.  Fatty asked when they were leaving.  Jade's Luck explained that they were working on making a box that they could use to transport them through the Wyld Portal and back to the West.  Jim was contacted (either by Jade's Luck or Fatty) and brought up to speed.  He wanted to leave as well.  Jade's Luck then went off in search of Gareth.


Find remaining bound servitors of Jade's Luck (ex-pirates) *DONE*

While Jade's Luck was at the Inn, Gareth used his investigative skills to find the Voodoo Mice.  Near the fresher tombs, he found a little mouse village made of skulls.  Gareth gave the shout of greeting.

Gareth: Zug Zug, Shoga!

Little mice came out of the skulls, dressed in masks and funeral shrouds.

Mice: Shawoona!

He talked to them for a little bit.  They still worshipped the Unconquered Sun.  They made sacrifices to him regularly.  _The Unconquered Sun Brings Death to Others_. He asked them if they wanted to go back to the place with all the water.  They said they were happy here.  Gareth decided to make them better by teaching them all Wits.  While he was teaching, Jade's Luck wandered up.  He let her know that the mice were staying and he was teaching them.  He asked her if she could teach them something as well, but then remembered she didn't speak their language.  She said she could probably use shadow puppets to get points across, depending upon the subject matter.  He asked her if she could teach them Perception, or possibly Intelligence.  She said Perception would be easier to teach and used a lot of spotting exercises (Find the real mouse, find the sun, etc) to teach them.  After they were done, Gareth and Jade's Luck left the mice. 


Find Voodoo Mice *DONE*

The Circle got back together to discuss the coffin and the ex-pirates.  They were unsure just where they were going to put the ex-pirates.  Jade's Luck suggested Fatty could live on the ship and go back to cooking for us.

A-Dom: And when he dies I could raise him and he could still cook for us!

A-Dom's comment was generally thought of to be a bad idea.  He went on to talk about how they could bury him in effigy.  It was a very confusing conversation.

Other thoughts for Fatty was to set him up with a job at an inn in Atlantis, since he seemed to like that. What to do with Jim wasn't discussed.

They started discussing the coffin planning out it's requirements.  The group got into an involved discussion of add-ons involving a magical sign that told the occupant whether or not they were in the Wyld at the moment.  Tiger shot these ideas down completely.  

They ended up deciding that the coffin needed air, needed to protect from the Wyld, and shouldn't be able to be opened from the inside while in the Wyld.

Magical Components for Wyld-Protecting Box (Coffin):
air spirit
something that symbolizes anti-Wyld
something that represents locking or spots the Wyld

There was then a long discussion about what each of these things could be ensued.  The ideas for the symbol of anti-Wyld were a book of laws, a Wyld-repelling diagram, and adamite.  They ultimately decided on Gareth scribing all of the laws of Abalon upon the box in very fine script (to the point where it took someone of A-Dom's perception to read them).  A-Dom would help with this part.
The ideas for the symbol of locking or spotting the Wyld were wedding bands, a chain, Celtic knotwork, a parakeet (like a canary for mines, but bigger), and a Wyld-crafted animal that senses the Wyld.  Liz found it interesting that Ryan took Gareth's suggestion of the wedding bands and immediately came up with a chain, saying he felt marriage was a prison. After Ryan was finished explaining/backpedaling, they ultimately decided to go with the Celtic knotwork.  This would, after all, require less larceny on A-Dom's part, since otherwise he'd have to steal some wedding bands.

The group assembled the necessary items and constructed the coffin.  Once it was complete, they discussed testing it.  A-Dom said they'd send Jim through first to test.  Jade's Luck didn't like this idea, since she was contractually obligated to look out for them.

A-Dom: Fatty has had a name since the beginning.  Jim was only recently named.  He's expendable!

It was suggested they get a street urchin to test the coffin with.  She liked that idea less.  A-Dom volunteered to be the test victim, but Tiger pointed out that he was already naturally resistant to the Wyld (at least, more so than a mortal).

During this conversation, Gareth realized that they still had the problem of NoNo never having been to the West and brought this up.  Some thought the box would protect the occupant from this effect, others didn't.  Tiger said that the artifact was still new enough that they could wedge in another feature.  They discussed needing something that symbolized belonging, so that the Wyld portal would accept the coffin and its contents at its destination.  Gareth proposed religious texts, since they promote a sense of belonging.  Citizenship papers were discussed.  Finally A-Dom went off to talk to the Mortician about a deed for a funeral plot.  A-Dom came back from the Mortician with a deed for a large plot of land in Sijan (for an Anathema tomb), which included citizenship in Sijan and others things.

I don't believe A-Dom mentioned to the others how he paid for this (he agreed to hunt down the Mortician's missing box).

Gareth slipped the deed into a panel in the coffin and Tiger added it into the workings.

*Wyld-Protecting Box (Coffin):* _Allows contents to be safely transported through the Wyld, cannot be opened from the inside while within the Wyld and allows contents to be brought through the Wyld Portal, regardless of whether or not they have been to the destination before._

air spirit
something that symbolizes anti-Wyld (laws of Abalon)
something that represents locking or spots the Wyld (Celtic knotwork)
something that symbolizes belonging (deed to plot in Sijan, including citizenship)

List of Things To Do In Sijan:
Collect Brewer's Skull *DONE*
Construct Wyld-Protecting Coffin *DONE*
Get Mortician's okay for lanterns *DONE*
Build, distribute, and light 100 lanterns *DONE*
Find remaining bound servitors of Jade's Luck (ex-pirates) *DONE*
Find Voodoo Mice *DONE*
Install Undead Monkey Butler in Wretch's Tomb, SAFELY *DONE*

With Fatty, Jim, NoNo and the coffin, the Circle made the two day hike to the island nearby Tiger had directed the portal to.  They really didn't discuss who was riding through in the box so much as NoNo was put in it and they carried the coffin through into the Elemental Manse.  They opened the box up and checked NoNo over.  He was fine, so they brought the box back through and repeated for Jim and Fatty.

Monkeys were given the responsibility of looking after NoNo for a while.  Fatty quickly found his way to the kitchens.  Monkeys reported problems of Fatty ordering them around and eating the raw ingredients before they could be cooked.

The concept of bringing NoNo to see A-Dom's mother was brought up.  He said no, since he was supposed to bring her to see the grandkids, not the other way around.  Since they were going to Uk-Luk-Muk-Muk-Chuk and they now had the coffin, Gareth asked A-Dom if he wanted to take his mother along to see her grandkids.  He latched onto that idea and started formulating a plan to dump NoNo on her.

He read over the coffin to verify they wouldn't be breaking any laws before they set out.  He remembered that you could only carry an empty coffin on specific days, so they waited around the Manse for a few days.  Well, he initially talked about filling it with various things (his kid, rocks, a monkey, a corpse), but decided to just wait.

Fatty made himself at home in the Manse kitchen.  What Jim did was not discussed.  Jade's Luck went to check on the village, which was doing fine.

Once it was the appropriate day for empty coffin carrying, they left NoNo with the monkeys and went through the Portal to Abalon.  A-Dom greeted his mother and asked her if she wanted to go see her grandkids.  He didn't really explain what was going to happen, he just ushered her to the portal to show her (which is funny, since only Jade's Luck and Tiger can see the portal).  He told her to get in the box and they'd take her to his island through the portal.  She did, so they went back to Elemental Island, where he let his mother out of the box to show her she was in 'the Manse.'  Jade's Luck called for the monkeys to bring NoNo, which they did (and were once again happy to be rid of him).  Introductions were made.  NoNo swore at her.  A-Dom told him he shouldn't do that because that she was his grandmother.  NoNo didn't know what that was, so Jade's Luck explained that they were people who give you candy if you're good.  He demanded candy.  A-Dom slipped his mother some sun drops for her to give him.  She was delighted to spend time with the little terror, but when A-Dom brought up the story of how his poor mother had died in child birth and how he needed someone to take care of him, she told A-Dom she was enjoying being a GRANDmother.  He considered letting the child be raised by the monkeys, but that was rejected by the others.  He tried convincing his mother a little more and she told him that perhaps he should be telling this sob story to his wife.  He accepted this.

A-Dom's mother went back in the box and they retuned the portal to Uk-Luk-Muk-Muk-Chuk.  Once through, she was let out and they went back for NoNo.  More introductions were made, which was harder since his mother didn't speak their language.  She was impressed by the number of children, but when shown the book, she started asking where the others were.  She voiced that they needed to go visit them next.

A-Dom (face in hand): I'm only required to show you two of them, mom!

After meeting the children, she asked where the forge was so she could go make presents.  The group looked at each other and explained that they weren't a metal-working society, but if they gave Gareth a few minutes there would be one.

A-Dom: They do all have little clubs.  Watch out for your knees.  They look just like mine. *pulls out his club*  

While A-Dom introduced his mother to his wife, Gareth made a forge.  Then his mother was left alone in the forge for a little bit while A-Dom talked to his wife.

A-Dom (bashful): Wife, While I was away, I had a child with another woman.

A-Dom's Wife: Yes, you do these things....

He then explained how he needed someone to care for NoNo.  She sighed and said she'd find someone.

A-Dom: You're such a good wife.  And here is a random gift!

A-Dom stuck his hand behind his back, towards Jade's Luck.  When a gift didn't immediately appear, he looked at her expectantly.  Jade's Luck handed him a little statue that was a perfect representation of A-Dom (which she had gotten from Gareth).  A-Dom handed it over to his wife, then noticed the statue was wearing a dress.

A-Dom asked his mother if she wanted to stay with the grandkids for a little while.  She said she hadn't planned for an extended trip and asked if she could have a week back at her shop to prepare for a week away.  He said sure.

So, two weeks passed while A-Dom dealt with his mother and his children.  During that time, the Keg of Everlasting Beer was built back at the Elemental Manse (and Gareth attuned it).  It had to be taken away from Fatty, because he was drowning himself in the beer.  Jade's Luck stopped by the Island of the Younger Sun to see how things were going there.

The Circle got back together at the Elemental Manse and discussed what they were going to do next.  Jade's Luck brought up finding the Censor, but a consensus was reached that that was an 'if you can' thing and just wandering around the Western Wyld looking for him wasn't exactly a productive plan.  Gareth ran through the list.  They had recently messed with the Wyld a bit by turning large chunks back into Creation, so that could be checked for a little bit.  He liked the idea of messing up the Lintha Pirates.  It was pointed out that they might have a means of locating them in their midst (Fatty and Jim).  Jade's Luck didn't exactly like that, since that might involve making their heads explode.

There was talk about creating a new, pirate hunting vessel.  The concept of a submersible vessel was brought up so that they could deal with any sea demons.  This would mean it would require it to be an artifact boat, though.


----------

